# L'air du temps...(une mosaïque de là maintenant)



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

[...]


----------



## lumai (3 Septembre 2005)

Des figues et des pêches tout juste sorties du panier trône sur la table, alors que le soleil commence à entrer par les fenêtres.
Une rumeur de musique africaine vient de l'appart d'à côté.
L'été traine encore un peu par ici...

Envie de le garder encore un peu.


----------



## Nobody (3 Septembre 2005)

Je commence ma digestion et pour qu'elle se passe bien, je m'affale dans le fauteuil du bureau en face de l'ordi et j'ouvre FireFox à la page MacGé. La lecture du post de Roberto me donne envie d'un café et je vais ramper jusqu'à la cuisine pour mettre le perco en route. Je vais certainement en proposer une tasse à ma chérie.


Mes fistons se préparent doucement pour leurs activités de l'après-midi. Il va y avoir du sang chez nous. Brrr... demi-journée d'épouvante! Nous avions deux cailles et ce samedi, elles vont cesser de vivre. C'est mon ainé qui s'est chargé lui-même de cette besogne. J'aime autant pour lui que pour moi! Donc, il installe tout le matériel nécessaire pour accomplir son forfait. Tiens, c'est peut-être de ça dont parlait Roberto tout à l'heure?

Allez... Je me laisse glisser du fauteuil pour me rendre à la cuisine...

Tchuss.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Septembre 2005)

ben, là, maintenant, je range des tonnes de photos prises il y a quelques jours lors d'un retour de nimes....en train evidemment.....
l'avantage qu'on a a monter a l'avant d'un train, c'est la possibilité de baisser les vitres pour prendre des photos.....
donc, voila....
et j'aime bien celle là....elle me fait penser aux filles.... ... qui reconnaitront.....


voila....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Septembre 2005)

Je découvre ce petit tradada qui sent bon les petits plaisirs à venir !   :love:

Sinon là mainant avec vos histoires de pêche, j'ai envie de faire une tarte avec ces-dites pêches ... Va falloir que je me décide !


----------



## mado (3 Septembre 2005)

Trier.. Voilà bien une activité de rentrée ! Photos, papiers, fringues, plus tous les trucs qui ont séché pendant l'été et qui ont désormais un goût ou une odeur un peu rance.
Bref, un grand ménage au propre et au figuré !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2005)

*Journée de travail terminée. Stop.*
Passage express au supermerkado. Stop.
En caleçon à crever de chaud. Stop.
Bois un café bien noir. Stop.
Attend l'apéro. Stop.


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Journée de travail terminée. Stop.*
> Passage express au supermerkado. Stop.
> En caleçon à crever de chaud. Stop.
> Bois un café bien noir. Stop.
> Attend l'apéro. Stop.




Bonne soirée...    Faisez gaffe à la Myrthe de Manu...     elle est forte.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

la maintenant?


baies vitrees grandes ouvertes sur le jardin, ya une tourterelle qui roucoule tout près, sans doute perchée sur une gouttière...
on n'entend qu'elle, avec les moineaux du fond, comme toujours, en trame sonore... Pis bien sûr, le cliquetis délicat (et très irrégulier) des touches de mon portab'...

il fait chaud, j'ai enfin les cheveux courts, même si c'est un peu long devant, et il y a plein de petits cheveux qui me piquent dans le cou...
Et ce nouveau disque tout juste acheté qui attend devant moi que je le confie à ma chaîne... J'aime bien ce plaisir de l'attente, un peu comme à Noël quand j'étais môme...
...

Tiens?
une deuxième tourterelle s'est jointe à la première...

Il fait chaud, calme, la lumière est belle et les piafs ont plein de choses à dire...
L'été est peut être fini ou presque, mais putain, on a pas besoin de ça pour que la vie soit belle!!
merci les p'tits cheveux dans le cou et les p'tits zosiaux...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

Là j'ai envie de dire merci à Roberto. Merci pour ce sujet indispensable. Merci pour tous ces petit morceaux de Vie, anodins mais débordants de poésie cachée. Merci à la Vie d'être la Vie, aux oiseaux d'être les oiseaux, à la mer d'être la mer. Merci au ciel d'être bleu et merci aux nuages d'être blancs, même si, parfois, ils sont d'une autre couleur. Merci à la chaise où je suis assis. Merci à mon mac qui va me permettre de vous raconter ma prochaine lessive. Et surtout, surtout, merci à Michel Drucker. Il sait pourquoi.

Voilà. J'espère ne pas avoir été trop impudique. Je souffre, je vis. C'est merveilleux. Au revoir.


----------



## Malow (3 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, c'est calme ici. Nous sommes tous les deux dans l'appartement, sans musique, sans télé, sans mots. C'est rare qu'il y ait autant de silences entre nous. Ca fait du bien....nous nous sommes baladé dans Paris cet après-midi ( pleine foule parisienne ) et une paire de chaussures neuves est née de cette romantique promenade   ...des chaussures qui vont m'accompagner cette nuit sur le dance-floor...10 cm de plus...s'il y a chute....celle-ci sera de taille...et si j'en perds une...mon prince charmant saura reconnaître sa cendrillon


----------



## jahrom (3 Septembre 2005)

Je suis affalé sur mon canapé de cuir vert hérité de mes chers parents.
Le powerbook sur les genoux me réchauffe le bas du corps, le bruit des doigts délicats de Malow postant un message sur macgé me berce doucement...
Ma tête est de plus en plus lourde, le calme envahi l'appartement...
Le chat étendu de tout son corps me transmet par son sixième sens  :"viens jahrom, toi aussi tu peux t'allonger, t'étendre, te détendre..."
ce que je vais m'empresser de faire juste après avoir cliqué sur Envoyer la réponse...

Il a raison ce chat...:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Avec moins de style que je ne craignais...



Tu imagines bien que je n'allais pas me fouler en plus... 

Quant au dédain, n'y vois rien de personnel je t'assure. Tu commettrais une regrettable erreur.


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2005)

Ba là maintenant, je reviens de la manif' de soutien aux personnes qui se retrouvent, l'air de rien, totalement démunies et dans la rue, parce qu'il paraît que le meilleur moyen de lutter contre l'habitat insalubre, c'est de pas avoir d'habitat du tout.    
Hier soir, j'suis passé rue de la Tour d'Issoire, dans le 14ème...immeuble pourri, 3 ou 4 fourgons de flics en faction, histoire de finir le nettoyage lancé le matin... 

Content de voir qu'il y avait quand même des gens que ça remuait  , même si on se demande à quoi ça peut servir.  

Triste époque bordel!


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

hum ... là maintenant je viens de voir tomber un soutien-gorge par une fenêtre jusque sur le toit qui se trouve devant la fenêtre de ma chambre ...


----------



## Nexka (3 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... là maintenant je viens de voir tomber un soutien-gorge par une fenêtre jusque sur le toit qui se trouve devant la fenêtre de ma chambre ...





 :mouais:  :mouais: 

 

 SPYRO!!!!   

Arretes de lancer des sous tifs devant la fenêtre de Maiwen pour te faire remarquer!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (3 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je ne savais pas qu'il était si pourvu !!! mais il est moche son soutif à Spyro


----------



## Nexka (3 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais il est moche son soutif à Spyro



Ehhhhhh  :mouais: 

Mais si ça se trouve c'est un des mien   


Moi la maintenant je viens d'avoir un apn tout neuf :love: alors je fais plein de photos et je teste tout les boutons


----------



## Nexka (3 Septembre 2005)

Voila ma première photo :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2005)

la maintenant?


...



ben yen a qui floodent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2005)

Ben là, un petit coup de spleen ... sais pas pourquoi .... 
En général, le samedi soir "standard" doit être joyeux ou ne pas être... ce devrait être une soirée délicieuse coincée entre la fin de la semaine et le dimanche familial...
Mais là, je ne le sens pas ... envie de rien ! C'est rare mais ça arrive ... peut être parce que les enfants ne  sont pas là et que ma femme est scotchée devant "Place Royale", le magazine télévisé où nos royales altesses s'efforcent de démontrer qu'elles ne sont pas différentes du peuple qu'elles gouvernent avant de rentrer faire défroisser leurs robes par leurs gouvernantes dans leurs châteaux illuminés...
...commence à faire sombre... j'écoute d'une oreille distraite le journaliste de circonstances donner au brave peuple des nouvelles de la hernie discale de notre souverain...
Ma femme s'exclame : "Oh ! t'as vu la robe de Mathilde ????" ... rinafout de la robe de Mathilde...
Bref, une soirée qui s'annonce un peu tristounette ... j'ai même pas envie d'écouter "Classic 21" ... désolé d'avoir plombé l'atmosphère ... mais ce samedi soir me fait ch....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Voila ma première photo :love:


 
:love:  ... mais heureusement, il y a le chat de Nexka !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: 
ps : merci pour ce sourire.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2005)

... j'ai téléphoné à mon frérot ... on va pousser jusque Westvleteren...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Septembre 2005)

Journée officiellement qualifiée de "Non-journée, label qualité journée de merde".

Un mois après le déménagement les piles de cartons hétéroclites parsèment l'appartement.
Ce qui est "presque fini" doit être "plus ou moins refait" (reponcer et revernir les trucs faits à la va-vite).
Il manque deux-trois étagères qu'on n'arrive pas à choisir, du coup vider les cartons rationnellement est totalement impossible, mieux vaut encore laisser la vaisselle mélangée aux bouquins, s'ra mieux que posée par terre.
Le mois d'août est fini et maintenant il faudra 3 plombes pour aller chez Ikea. Et ça fait deux jours que j'ai laissé la bagnole sur un emplacement de livraison... Aucun courage.
Rien de grave, mais tant que ça sera pas éclairci je pourrai pas me lancer dans mes nouveaux projets professionnels, le speed s'annonce, l'automne sera chaud.
Mais il fait déjà si chaud après cet été venteux... 
De non-rage j'ai réinstallé Civ III, et recommencé à cloper, honte à moi, la drogue c'est de la merde.

Je me dis que demain, j'irai faire un footing, je ferai du rangement, je continuerai à faire des trous dans les murs pour mettre encore et encore des étagères, j'appellerai les amis dont j'ai pas de nouvelles, j'en inviterai d'autres à venir boire l'apéro, je ferai mes courriers de changement d'adresse... à moins que ça soit la même oisiveté merdique et mollassonne... 

 :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée...    Faisez gaffe à la Myrthe de Manu...     elle est forte.




*Bon bon bon*
La maintenant, je crois que c'est l'heure d'attaquer une deuxième tournée de myrthe


----------



## macelene (4 Septembre 2005)

Cette nuit j'ai repensé à un Mp que j'ai envoyé voilà quelques temps à une personne que j'estime...
Penser que ce que je lui ai raconté l'empêche maintenant de me répondre, je ne veux peux pas y croire...  
Une semaine après ce retour de vacances, je tente de mettre à jour des tas de photos qui raviveront de bons moments partagés...  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Septembre 2005)

Les bouteilles sont presque vides, les mégots fument dans les cendriers, il est tard, on va rentrer se coucher.
Quelle bonne soirée.
Merci. :love:


----------



## Nexka (4 Septembre 2005)

La maintenant je vais aller regarder URGENCE :love:  Parce que ça reprend, et que j'attend depuis novembre dernier ce qui va se passer  :mouais:   Et que c'est vraiment sadique   


Aller, zouuuuuuuuu ya Urgence qui recommence :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je suis vert ! 

J'ai fini une bonne journée où j'ai réparé plusieurs Macs ! je vais même changer de machine, bref ça va soulager mon antique G4/466 !
Là, je suis chez moi, zen, respirant l'air rafraîchi par la pluie et en train de chatter avec un gentil papillon


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je suis vert !
> 
> J'ai fini une bonne journée où j'ai réparé plusieurs Macs ! je vais même changer de machine, bref ça va soulager mon antique G4/466 !
> Là, je suis chez moi, zen, respirant l'air rafraîchi par la pluie et en train de chatter avec un gentil papillon




ben, je suis en train...de regarder les Simpson en comtemplant ta nouvelle couleur.....
felicitation, ce fut long...mais merité.....:love:....

bon, je vais aller tirer un peu a l'arc....


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, je suis en train...de regarder les Simpson en comtemplant ta nouvelle couleur.....
> felicitation, ce fut long...mais merité.....:love:....
> 
> bon, je vais aller tirer un peu a l'arc....



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à stook._ :love:


----------



## jahrom (5 Septembre 2005)

La je suis entrain de me rendre compte qu'il va falloir que je surveille d'avantage mon language lorsque je m'adresserai à taho... :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (5 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La je suis entrain de me rendre compte qu'il va falloir que je surveille d'avantage mon language lorsque je m'adresserai à taho... :mouais:


pour le moment, ça va  :love:
Mais oublie pas le !, nom de bleu


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Journée de travail terminée. Stop.*
> Passage express au supermerkado. Stop.
> En caleçon à crever de chaud. Stop.
> Bois un café bien noir. Stop.
> Attend l'apéro. *Stop*.



Tiens, là, j'aurai cru que tu mettrais "Encore"  :rateau: 

Bon, là de suite je viens de poser ... ce que de droit, sur mon fauteuil de bureau, après un repas en famille, en attendant l'heure de savourer en compagnie de ma tendre épouse, "Chisum" que je viens de me procurer. La perspective de regarder un film ou joue John Wayne m'a toujours empli d'une euphorie tranquille (comme l'homme d'un de ses meilleurs films).

La lecture de ce fil me conforte dans ce douillet état d'esprit, où les smilies de Roberto dansent devant mes yeux comme autant de papillons farfelus, tandis que les posts défilent sur l'écran.

Ce thread, j'aime bien :love:


----------



## ginette107 (5 Septembre 2005)

Là pour la première fois j'ai eu le courage de lire tous les posts d'un sujet et notamment ce sujet, pourquoi?  
Est ce que vos tranches de vies me passionnent  est ce que je suis comme vous dans un état un peu flegmatique et me laisse porter sur macG.  
Bref journée passée à essayer de trouver de multiples activités autres que la rédaction de mon mémoire, et  hop une de plus :love:  :hein:


----------



## iNano (5 Septembre 2005)

Là on vient de fouiner dans les cartons de fournitures scolaires pour dénicher ce qui pourrait nous servir pour l'année qui commence... On est retombées sur les boîtes de feutres, de crayons de couleur... Ca me rappelle l'enthousiasme avec lequel je préparais mes affaires quand j'étais petite, et je m'aperçois que je n'en ai rien perdu... Encore une année à l'école et après c'est la vraie vie ! Ma toute dernière rentrée, c'est lundi prochain, 22 ans après la toute première. Flashback...


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, de retour du Lycée...

La rentrée était vendredi, mais juste celle des scondes, aujourd'hui c'était le baptême du feu avec toutes les autres classes. Comme d'habitude j'ai UN meilleur ami et que des amies filles dans la classe au dessus... Déjà en collège. J'avais déjà une amie là bas qui m'a présenté toutes les siennes :love::love: je l'ai adore déjà  (gnagnagna).
Mais une chose est flagrante, ca au collège, tu fais pas ou presque pas, tu connais pas du monde comme ca, alors qu'au lcée en 40 minutes ba t'a déjà une 10zaine de connaissance et des liens commence déjà à se tisser.

Peut-être que j'explique mal :mouais: mais c'est sur le vif 

Comme on nous l'a dit venredi c'est pas marqué "club jeanne d'arc" à l'entrée , donc au niveau des profs, ba on a les stéréotypes  : le jeune qui parrait un peu stressé mais qui fait hyper concensieusment son boulot, le jovial qui transpire tout plein, le prof bientôt à la retraite hyper sympa mais à qui on ne la fait pas etc... 

C'est pas tout ca mais il est déjà tard, et vu qu'on doit apprendre nos lecons au fur et à mesure, j'ai 10 lignes de géo à apprendre pour demain 

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

la maintenant?
je m'emmerde severe... 

du coup je prépare un thread éducatif, qui va foirer, comme d'habitude... 
mais du coup je m'occupe drolement, dis donc!!


----------



## lumai (5 Septembre 2005)

Là ? Une nuit s'annonce, un peu commencée, même.
Fenêtre ouverte à cause de la lourdeur de l'air.
Et des bruits de villes autour, voix au loin, ronrons de voitures, portes qui claquent, rires...
Tiens ! Une mobylette ! Un des livreurs de pizzas du quartier ?

Bonne nuit...


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)

un bon bouquin, comme j'en avais pas lu depuis longtemps..content de savoir qu'il va me suivre pendant quelques semaines..
un délicieux thé sakura :love:

tout va bien  

..._si ce n'est l'impression d'être totalement flasque_


----------



## lumai (5 Septembre 2005)

Tu nous en glisseras un mot dans le fil des bouquins ?


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)

Inch' allah


----------



## Mateuss (5 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant je suis en train de me taper l'air con tout seul sur mon lit, l'ibook sur le côté et le casque audio sur les oreilles : je n'arrive pas à me décider de relancer le lecteur DVD, je suis en plein milieu de "Shining" de Kubrick et le truc me fait tellement flipper que je l'arrête par tranche de 5 min tout les quart-d'heure (enfin ça c'est la version officielle, officieusement ça donnerait plutôt toutes les fins de séquence) histoire de tenir le coup. 


"Mateuss, tu vas y arriver, tu peux le faire, tu vas y arriver, tu peux le faire Mateuss, tu peux, tu peux..."

Oulhà y a mon petit doigt qui parle tout seul maintenant, je suis mal, je suis mal, je suis maaaal...


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Septembre 2005)

*Maintenant*

Ma soeur ouvre en grand la fenetre du salon pour aéerer...rafraichissement assuré !   vu la température et la météo ! Quelques gouttes de pluie se glissent dans l'appartement pour venir chatouiller mon bras...La table est a débarrassée : la flemme... :rose: 

J'ai toujours très mal au genou...  

J'ai passé une journée très moyenne...   Il est bon de pouvoir rester dans son lit desfois..! :sleep: 
D'ailleurs je vais aller le rejoindre...

Mais j'ai d'abord mon sac a préparé...

Voilà... 

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Nexka (5 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, de retour du Lycée...
> 
> La rentrée était vendredi, mais juste celle des scondes, aujourd'hui c'était le baptême du feu avec toutes les autres classes. Comme d'habitude j'ai UN meilleur ami et que des amies filles dans la classe au dessus... Déjà en collège. J'avais déjà une amie là bas qui m'a présenté toutes les siennes :love::love: je l'ai adore déjà  (gnagnagna).
> Mais une chose est flagrante, ca au collège, tu fais pas ou presque pas, tu connais pas du monde comme ca, alors qu'au lcée en 40 minutes ba t'a déjà une 10zaine de connaissance et des liens commence déjà à se tisser.
> ...



Dis??  C'était pas toi qui flippais un peu pour la rentré l'année dernière??  Parce que un de tes compagnons de collége que tu aimais pas allait dans le même lycée que toi???   

Bon ça va mieux alors??? Tu vois, c'est cool


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _soutien attentif !_



:mouais: ça ressemble à une contrepèterie ça :suspicious:


_ « Un soutif ? attends... tiens ! »_


----------



## dool (6 Septembre 2005)

Ben là j'ai du mal a avaler mes biscottes. J'ai deja fait 3 rentrées sur mes 4 tafs pour cette année...la 4eme est pour ce matin et je stresse....ouh pit* qu'j'ai pas envie de travailler avec elle, ou pit* que je hais l'éducation nationale...nan je la hais pas, mais bord* qu'est-ce-qu'elle m'emmerde !!!!
Enfin, j'ai recu un MP rassurant ce matin, je vois que c'est encore possible pour certains....bonne chance à ce pti loup et a ses parents 
Et puis là ménant...j'me dit que c'est chiant de choisir des voix compliquées. Heureusement qu'il y ai des sourires qui ratrappent tout !




Ah en fait, merci Roberto pour ce fil réincarné


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De rien : c'et un plaisir partagé et on aura peut-être le privilège que DocEvil nous raconte sa lessive !
> :king:
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, je vois que de ce côté, t'as retenu la même solution que moi. Il y a peu, mon fils me disait "Oui, mais ton portable, y fait pas caméscope, même pas appareil photo simple, y va pas sur internet, y fait pas PDA, y fait rien, quoi !". Ce à quoi je lui répondais (faut savoir qu'après l'achat du sien, il était financièrement lessivé, il n'a pas pu le recharger pendant plusieurs mois  ) "Oui, mais le mien, il fait téléphone, tu peux pas en dire autant du tien !"


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben là j'ai du mal a avaler mes biscottes. J'ai deja fait 3 rentrées sur mes 4 tafs pour cette année...la 4eme est pour ce matin et je stresse....ouh pit* qu'j'ai pas envie de travailler avec elle, ou pit* que je hais l'éducation nationale...nan je la hais pas, mais bord* qu'est-ce-qu'elle m'emmerde !!!!
> Enfin, j'ai recu un MP rassurant ce matin, je vois que c'est encore possible pour certains....bonne chance à ce pti loup et a ses parents
> Et puis là ménant...j'me dit que c'est chiant de choisir des voix compliquées. Heureusement qu'il y ai des sourires qui ratrappent tout !
> 
> ...



 dool,

Arf ... T'es enseignante ? C'est malin, ça ! Maintenant, chaque fois que je vais voir ton avatar au coin d'un fil, je vais pas pouvoir m'empêcher de penser à la pub pour kisscool, tu sais, la salle emplie de mômes qui hurlent "Le lapin ! Le lapin ! Le lapin ! ..."


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2005)

L'air du temps ? 
Humide aujourd'hui...et le pire est à venir paraît-il. Alerte orange, bientôt rouge.
vais ressortir les bouées je crois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps ?
> Humide aujourd'hui...et le pire est à venir paraît-il. Alerte orange, bientôt rouge.
> vais ressortir les bouées je crois.



Sud de la France ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben là j'ai du mal a avaler mes biscottes.


Ouais ben mords pas si fort mes abdos


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2005)

Un thé brûlant avec la lumière allumée... Tout ça donne un avant goût d'automne.
Il peut prendre son temps celui-là !


----------



## iNano (6 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je fais les comptes... c'est effrayant de voir à quel point l'argent s'envole... Une fois terminé, j'irai me venger sur le chocolat... :rateau:


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Là, je suis sensé bosser - des spécifs détaillées à pondre après coup, alors que tout est déjà en recette, ça me gonfle, je déteste la paperasse (t'façons, personne ne la lit jamais, je devrais y écrire des poèmes, tiens, pour voir combien de temps ça tient avant que quelqu'un s'en appercoive)

Cinquième tasse de thé de la matinée.

Le ventilo fait un peu de bruit, mais comme la clim ne marche pas, c'est ça ou l'impression de bosser dans un vestiaire...

J'ai faim.

Moi, mon téléphone, il fait téléphone, c'est tout - avec le forfait minimum. Je dois passer pour le dinosaure de service quand je m'en sers mais je m'en cogne.
Et puis, le mien, la batterie tient bien, et toc !
Il n'est presque jamais allumé de toutes façons, je déteste être joignable n'importe quand et n'importe où.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> OVous allez même pouvoir m'envoyer des M&M's© !!



Vi ... Tu les préfères Chocolat au lait, ou ceux avec une cacahuète ? A moins que des Smarties© ?    (tu peux me répondre par SMS, mais moi, j'ai pô les MMS)


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi ... Tu les préfères Chocolat au lait, ou ceux avec une cacahuète ? A moins que des Smarties© ?    (tu peux me répondre par SMS, mais moi, j'ai pô les MMS)



Moi, je suis sûr qu'avec un téléphone à clapet et un peu d'entrainement on peut envoyer des M&M's à au moins dix mètres !


----------



## Malow (6 Septembre 2005)

Et une clope de plus...j'essaye mais je n'y arrive vraiment pas...c'est pire que l'héroine ce truc...ce qui est positif, c'est que je culpalise à chaque fois que j'en fume une...première étape réussie...
ridicule, sale, nul, deux.  

Mon téléphone fait appareil photo et video, et une grosse mémoire....toutes les capacités rêvées...mais je ne peux pas le relier à mon ordinateur...
ridicule, sale, nul, deux.  

Pas de boulo depuis un an, je commence à déprimer sérieux et à ressentir....vous savez...le ..."pitin, mais j'suis nule ou quoi ?!?"
ridicule, sale, nul, deux.


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pas de boulo depuis un an, je commence à déprimer sérieux et à ressentir....vous savez...le ..."pitin, mais j'suis nule ou quoi ?!?"
> ridicule, sale, nul, deux.



Des nuls qui n'en branlent pas une (ou qui passe leur temps sur MacGé au lieu de bosser - hi hi hi), y en a plein les grosses boîtes.

Personne n'est nul parce qu'il n'a pas de boulot.
Personne n'est bien parce qu'il en a un.

Courage ! (j'évite les formules genre "ca va v'nir" parce que je ne suis pas madame soleil, mais le coeur y est)


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

bon, là maintenant, je me dis qu'il va falloir que je retourne chez l'ophtalmo.....
je bois un verre de Coca emplit de glace pillé....en me disant que je l'echangerai volontier contre un chocolat chaud.....et un peu de neige...
je comtemple la rue deserte que je vois depuis ma baie vitrée....une rue que j'ai vu couverte de neige il y a seulement 5 mois....alors qu'actuellement, elle est attaquée par la chaleur....
une chaleur qui a brulé mon ibiscus...et meme mon mescal ne semble pas lui resister...lui qui vient pourtant du sud du mexique...d'ailleurs, il ne manque que le squelette d'un vieux bison pour que l'on s'y croit.....et une pelote de fougere seche.....je reve de siberie...
enfin, vivement l'hiver....
tiens, je vais me reservir un verre....... :sleep:


----------



## iKool (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis sensé bosser - des spécifs détaillées à pondre après coup, alors que tout est déjà en recette, ça me gonfle, je déteste la paperasse (t'façons, personne ne la lit jamais, je devrais y écrire des poèmes, tiens, pour voir combien de temps ça tient avant que quelqu'un s'en appercoive)
> 
> Cinquième tasse de thé de la matinée.
> 
> ...



C'midi, j'ai mangé un bon gros couscous,
là je viens de finir ma conception détaillée,
mon téléphone est toujours éteint.

Et je me demande si quelqu'un va répondre à ce post d'uen abbysale vacuité.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

là...
rien, je regarde des photos (enfin, je trie)
j'ecoute A Perfect Circle, histoire de broyer un peu du noir ( mais j'aime ça )
j'emmerge tout doucement...
toujours en caleçon avec mes lunettes de soleil (vivement ce soir l'ophtalmo )
et voila...je laisse couler le temps sur moi comme de petite goutte d'eau....
vraiment besoin de repos...


 :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

Là je décris des cercles concentriques au dessus du bar... Comme d'hab, en maraude...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'midi, j'ai mangé un bon gros couscous,
> là je viens de finir ma conception détaillée,
> mon téléphone est toujours éteint.
> 
> Et je me demande si quelqu'un va répondre à ce post d'uen abbysale vacuité.



Ben ... Avec un pseudo comme le tien (y coule), pas étonnant que tu donnes dans l'abyssal ! Et en prime, ça répond à ta question


----------



## dool (6 Septembre 2005)

Technique sophrologique pour retrouver mon calme...difficile tout ça !

Il va falloir pourtant....dans 1/2 heure je dois retrouver une petite de 7 ans qui n'y est pour rien dans cette affaire...là je me prépare a lui être souriante 

La bile me monte.........


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Technique sophrologique pour retrouver mon calme...difficile tout ça !
> 
> Il va falloir pourtant....dans 1/2 heure je dois retrouver une petite de 7 ans qui n'y est pour rien dans cette affaire...là je me prépare a lui être souriante
> 
> La bile me monte.........



:mouais:

Sécurité !


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fin approchante d'une belle après-midi, j'ai fait mon naze de baze à la terrasse du "13 & 3" _(un bar très étroit !  )_ avec un pote graphiste qui glande : il m'expliquait comment marchait mon mobile, il avait son iPod©, _il me manque des Ray Ban© maintenant c'est sûr_ , on a bu une bière blanche et belge en matant les gonzesses et en racontant des conneries.
> *Une sorte de décadence moderne ordinaire, quoi.*
> :love:
> :love:


'tain c'est chouette la vie Nantaise !!!  
je veux venir !!


Message perso à Roberto : je les ai appelé cet après-midi, ils sont débordés, mais elle fait le forcing pour que je vienne chez eux  
peut-être un jour la boira-t-on ensemble cette blanche


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Avec plaisir !*
> 
> Et il y a deux machines à café là-bas...
> _Bon ben je sais où je ferai quelques missions d'intérim peinard cet automne !_
> ...


j'espère bien oui   :love:


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2005)

Après avoir essayé de dessiner sereinement parmis les cris de mon petit neuveu, les parlottes de mon beaux-frère et de sa femme avec ma femme pendant que mon petit bout de chou faisait des crises de mal au ventre....
J'opérais une technique destructurative de temps altérné. Avec un post sur Macgé toute les dix minutes, puis 3 pas à gauche sur ma table à dessin, à gribouiller les calques au crayon à papier pour representer des jeunes types modeux de la campagne Dockers dont les visages commence sérieusement à me passer à travers le nez.
Je cherche une composition Atypique pour les Galaf de Montparnasse que j'attaque jeudi....
Un Pepsi light lemon me requinque....
Haaa !!! ils sont partis et Ma tendre et douce va faire un tour avec Maël pour le detendre de ses maux de bide.
Le calme.....
Je peux cmmencer à scanner mes calques et penser à ma compo de jeudi....tout en jettant un oeil sur Macgé, reluquant les thread préférés, postant pour arriver vers ma première étoile jaune.
Pour qui...Pour quoi?
Je tombe sur ce thread qui va faire partie de mes favoris car raconter des histoires j'adore...Ca me fais penser qu'il faut que je me bouge sur mon scénar de Bd si un jour je veux le presenter à un éditeur.
Mais le quotidien me rattrappe, et mon comptable m'appelle car je dois lui préparer les paperrasses de début de mois...mes rèves s'éloignent... et je n'ai pas la force d'allumer la cafetière Nespresso pour me déguster un café qui serait salvateur...
Tout ça sous l'oeil de mon chat : Picasso, qui lui s'en balance completement du haut de mon étagère remplie de bouquins que j'ai encore du mal à ranger dans mon atelier tellement cette passion des livres me ronge...
La vie de chat...ouais...voilà une vie à la cool !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De rien : c'et un plaisir partagé et on aura peut-être le privilège que DocEvil nous raconte sa lessive !



Je ne raconterai pas plus ma lessive qu'autre chose, parce que ça ne regarde que moi et mes sous-vêtements.
Ce qui me déplaît dans ce sujet, c'est le "syndrome du camescope" : on passe son temps à filmer les enfants qui jouent, les potes qui font la fête ou la mariée qui lance sa jarretière, mais on est pas avec eux. On reste à côté d'eux, à regarder la vie comme un spectacle au lieu d'y prendre part. Les images défilent dans l'½illeton, mais la main est trop occupée pour choper la jarretière, pour boire avec les potes ou retenir Bastien qui, décidément, s'amuse trop près du bassin. Grâce au camescope, l'homme devient l'égal du bovin, qui regarde les trains qui passent sans jamais monter dedans, si ce n'est pour aller à l'abattoir.
Ben là, c'est pareil. Si j'écris ce que je fais là maintenant, je ne suis plus en train de le faire. Si je me regarde vivre, je ne vis plus.
En outre, il y a une autre raison majeure qui m'empêche de partager mes lessives : ça n'intéresse personne. Je pourrais bien sûr céder à la tentation narcissique de détailler le blanc et la couleur, mais je n'ai pas d'amour immodéré pour mon nombril (ni pour mon détergent d'ailleurs). S'il m'arrive de raconter quelques bribes de ma triste existence de grincheux aigri, c'est toujours dans le but d'illustrer une problématique, une idée ou quelque connerie sortie de mon imagination. Sans cela, il me semblerait être impudique et ça me poserait un sérieux problème car, s'il m'arrive volontiers d'être vulgaire, je m'en voudrais d'être obscène. C'est sans doute pourquoi je prends plus de plaisir à dire des horreurs avec Amok ou sonnyboy qu'à remâcher mes états d'âmes avec des gens qui ne savent pas boire.
Bengilli a un jour dit que cet endroit n'était pas un vomissoir. Tout bien réfléchi, je ne pense pas que ce soit davantage le lieu des thérapies de groupe.
Cela dit, je n'ai nullement l'intention d'intervenir plus longuement dans ce sujet admirable où l'on visite les souvenirs comme les morts au cimetière : vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## iNano (6 Septembre 2005)

Pour répondre à ce qu'a dit DocEvil, je dirais qu'il est agréable, parfois, dans des soirées, lors de réunions de famille ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, de "sortir" du groupe et d'observer les autres quelques minutes... Pas par voyeurisme, pas par jalousie ou par envie... C'est juste que c'est plutôt chouette d'observer ces tranches de vie, la joie ou l'émotion des autres... Sortir pour ensuite mieux revenir dans la fête. Se remplir la tête de ces images.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à ce qu'a dit DocEvil, je dirais qu'il est agréable, parfois, dans des soirées, lors de réunions de famille ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, de "sortir" du groupe et d'observer les autres quelques minutes... Pas par voyeurisme, pas par jalousie ou par envie... C'est juste que c'est plutôt chouette d'observer ces tranches de vie, la joie ou l'émotion des autres... Sortir pour ensuite mieux revenir dans la fête. Se remplir la tête de ces images.



Ça s'appelle prendre des photos, et il y a Portfolio pour ça.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Septembre 2005)

*L'air du temps par ici*
est lourd et menaçant, le ciel, chargé de pluie, semble vouloir nous retomber sur la tête après avoir déjà passé l'après midi des heures durant à se déverser en un gros orage tournoyant au dessus de la ville.
Je suis seul ce soir puisque lovely est restée bloquée sur Montpellier et n'a pu rentrer sur Nîmes.
Toute cette journée laisse une impression particulière, un brin hors du temps, passé à attendre les informations distillées par France Bleu sur l'évolution de la situation.
Après une accalmie, le deuxième round arrive...

une pensée pour ceux qui passeront la nuit les pieds dans l'eau ou dans le noir...


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

Ici Grenoble !
Le frais arrive enfin après un petit passage pluvieux arrivé par l'est. Après dissipation des brumes matinales, demain, il fera jour !

Là tout de suite maintenant, je suis un peu vert ! je comptais mettre à jour Le Mac existe et voilà que je peux pas à cause d'un bug à la con de MySQL ! Bon, comme j'y panne rien, je laisse faire le développeur. Mais comme je lui ai donné sa soirée 

Du coup, je ne floode pas, mais je toubarverise...


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite maintenant, je suis un peu vert !




Bon bah ça va on a vu...


----------



## Taho! (6 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah ça va on a vu...








 Si on peut plus faire des jeux de mots !


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2005)

Je devrais penser à rallumer l'autre écran de mon salon parfois. Excellent reportage dans 90 minutes ce soir sur canal (et oui toujours dans la sous culture   ). Complet, argumenté, réalisé avec beaucoup de respect et d'intelligence. De la télé comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Avec un pseudo comme le tien (y coule), pas étonnant que tu donnes dans l'abyssal ! Et en prime, ça répond à ta question



J'fais l'abyss qu'aux filles, Pascal, mais merci d'entretenir le vide.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne raconterai pas plus ma lessive qu'autre chose, parce que ça ne regarde que moi et mes sous-vêtements.
> Ce qui me déplaît dans ce sujet, c'est le "syndrome du camescope" : on passe son temps à filmer les enfants qui jouent, les potes qui font la fête ou la mariée qui lance sa jarretière, mais on est pas avec eux. On reste à côté d'eux, à regarder la vie comme un spectacle au lieu d'y prendre part. Les images défilent dans l'½illeton, mais la main est trop occupée pour choper la jarretière, pour boire avec les potes ou retenir Bastien qui, décidément, s'amuse trop près du bassin. Grâce au camescope, l'homme devient l'égal du bovin, qui regarde les trains qui passent sans jamais monter dedans, si ce n'est pour aller à l'abattoir.
> Ben là, c'est pareil. Si j'écris ce que je fais là maintenant, je ne suis plus en train de le faire. Si je me regarde vivre, je ne vis plus.
> En outre, il y a une autre raison majeure qui m'empêche de partager mes lessives : ça n'intéresse personne. Je pourrais bien sûr céder à la tentation narcissique de détailler le blanc et la couleur, mais je n'ai pas d'amour immodéré pour mon nombril (ni pour mon détergent d'ailleurs). S'il m'arrive de raconter quelques bribes de ma triste existence de grincheux aigri, c'est toujours dans le but d'illustrer une problématique, une idée ou quelque connerie sortie de mon imagination. Sans cela, il me semblerait être impudique et ça me poserait un sérieux problème car, s'il m'arrive volontiers d'être vulgaire, je m'en voudrais d'être obscène. C'est sans doute pourquoi je prends plus de plaisir à dire des horreurs avec Amok ou sonnyboy qu'à remâcher mes états d'âmes avec des gens qui ne savent pas boire.
> ...



Pas d'accord, Doc'

Décrire un instant, le raconter, ça n'a rien à voir avec le filmer (sauf peut-être pour un cinéaste, mais tous les rougeauds en short qui se sont fait greffé un camescope sur l'oeil ne sont pas des cinéaste, très loin de là...)

D'abord, pour décrire, il faut avoir vécu - sinon, tu dis quoi ?
Ensuite, il faut trouver un angle d'attaque, une forme à ajouter au fond - ce qui nécessite un minimum d'analyse, de recherche, de réflexion.

Bon, là, je parle dans l'idéal évidement - quand je poste que j'ai mangé un couscous le midi, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'analyse ou de réflexion (voire pas du tout) et il est évident que ça n'interesse personne. Mais je peux t'assurer que j'en ai profité de mon couscous et que je me suis bien marré en postant ça ("Il est con ce iKool, qu'est-ce qu'y nous emmerde avec son couscous?") - j'ai profité de l'instant, quoi.

Après, il y a la question de l'impudeur/thérapie... Vaste question qui peut s'appliquer à toute discution.
Toi, tu ne racontes jamais à personne quoi que ce soit qui te soit arrivé ? Tu te limites au factuel, à l'analyse, à la philosophie ??????
Ouh... T'es sûr que tu sais boire ?

(Une parenthèse pour ajouter à ta description tous les blaireaux qui se photographient en train de sourire bêtement à côté des monuments - des tas de gros types en sueur avec des bouts de Joconde ou de pont-neuf derrière, ça doit faire de super soirées diapo !!!)


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si j'écris ce que je fais là maintenant, je ne suis plus en train de le faire. Si je me regarde vivre, je ne vis plus.



juste une petite remarque en passant.. y'en a qui postent su ce fil .. y'en a qui tiennent des blogs... je vois pas trop la différence, si ce n'est qun blog prend plus de temps et d'investissement.. et qu'on a du coup moins de temps pour vivre


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

être au croisement de sa vie. de sa vie professionnelle ou de sa vie sentimentale... Tout le monde a eu cette impression au moins une fois !
ce mélange de joie et d'angoisse. De joie parce que l'on se convainc que l'on peut changer de travail sans problème, il suffit de trouver "LA" voie ! De faire enfin ce dont on a envie, ce dont on a toujours rêver !! Et puis vient le moment de la raison. ah cette p... de raison, elle même qui bloque tous nos rêves ou presque ! Je suis admiratif des gens qui sont capable de se détacher des problématiques matériels, familiales, humaines, sociétales en somme pour réaliser leurs rêves.
Et bien voilà mon humeur du moment ! Mon vrai rêve, me remettre à peindre et en vivre. Mais je trouve toujours une bonne raison pour ne pas m'y remettre : mon atelier n'est pas rangé, il faut que je me rachète du matériel... En fait j'ai peur de réaliser mon rêve, peur de tenter de le réaliser et de me rendre compte que ce sera jamais qu'un rêve. car des "artistes" qui souhaitent vivre de leur art on en croise à tous les coins de rue. Il nous faut les bons réseaux aujourd'hui pour être un bon artiste et non plus "le talent". Et assuemerai-je cette situation, de me dire que je suis reconnu (enfin si ça arrive...   ) parce que j'ai eu les bons réseaux et peut-être pas parce que je suis juste un bon peintre !!
La moralité de cette est que l'on jamais satisfait de sa situation... ou alors on ne l'est pas, tant que l'on pas trouvé sa voie, sa vraie vocation !! je me plaie à croire à cette dernière hypothèse et donc continu de chercher mon Saint Graal !! Je suis d'ailleurs ouvert à toutes propositions de votre part :love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> [...] _voir plus haut_


Il m'est arrivé de donner du « ici et maintenant » quelque fois, je me rends compte que ce n'était pas tant pour raconter que pour "épuiser" une situation qui souvent m'était inconfortable. Juste histoire de détruire un sentiment de solitude.

Je pense qu'il est vain de raconter le fil de l'eau : je trouve qu'il est bien meilleur de s'y plonger.

Je ferai juste une exception pour les haïku.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> être au croisement de sa vie. de sa vie professionnelle ou de sa vie sentimentale... Tout le monde a eu cette impression au moins une fois !
> ce mélange de joie et d'angoisse. De joie parce que l'on se convainc que l'on peut changer de travail sans problème, il suffit de trouver "LA" voie ! De faire enfin ce dont on a envie, ce dont on a toujours rêver !! Et puis vient le moment de la raison. ah cette p... de raison, elle même qui bloque tous nos rêves ou presque ! Je suis admiratif des gens qui sont capable de se détacher des problématiques matériels, familiales, humaines, sociétales en somme pour réaliser leurs rêves.
> Et bien voilà mon humeur du moment ! Mon vrai rêve, me remettre à peindre et en vivre. Mais je trouve toujours une bonne raison pour ne pas m'y remettre : mon atelier n'est pas rangé, il faut que je me rachète du matériel... En fait j'ai peur de réaliser mon rêve, peur de tenter de le réaliser et de me rendre compte que ce sera jamais qu'un rêve. car des "artistes" qui souhaitent vivre de leur art on en croise à tous les coins de rue. Il nous faut les bons réseaux aujourd'hui pour être un bon artiste et non plus "le talent". Et assuemerai-je cette situation, de me dire que je suis reconnu (enfin si ça arrive...   ) parce que j'ai eu les bons réseaux et peut-être pas parce que je suis juste un bon peintre !!
> La moralité de cette est que l'on jamais satisfait de sa situation... ou alors on ne l'est pas, tant que l'on pas trouvé sa voie, sa vraie vocation !! je me plaie à croire à cette dernière hypothèse et donc continu de chercher mon Saint Graal !! Je suis d'ailleurs ouvert à toutes propositions de votre part :love:



Si peindre c'est ton truc, peint !
Pourquoi chercher absolument la reconnaissance ? Pourquoi vouloir en vivre ?
Dans nos sociétés du loisirs, beaucoup développent des envies, des passions artistiques. Peu pourront en vivre (regarde la rentrée littéraire : plus de 600 bouquins... Combien de survivants dans deux mois ? 10 ? Dont combien que l'on connait déjà ? 10 ? Combien dans les 590 autres pour arrêter d'écrire parce que le mond eest cruel et aveugle à leur "talent" ?)

La question est celle du plaisir procuré.
Si peindre te permet de vivre des moments fabuleux, d'exprimer quelque chose qui sinon moisirait dans les recoins de ton inconscient, de te sentir meilleur, plus grand, accompli, bref de vivre (au sens plein du terme) - alors encore une fois, peint !!!!!!!! Nom de Dieu, ne te laisse pas bouffer par les petites obligations quotidiennes.

Après, si ça marche, tant mieux.
Sinon, so what ? Ca n'enlèvera rien au plaisir éprouvé.

Etre artiste pour être reconnu, c'est comme baiser dans l'unique but d'avoir des mômes : tu rates le plaisir de l'instant, t'as de grandes chances d'être déçu et, si ça marche, ça ne correspond jamais à ce que tu avais fantasmé avant.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si peindre c'est ton truc, peint !
> Pourquoi chercher absolument la reconnaissance ? Pourquoi vouloir en vivre ?
> Dans nos sociétés du loisirs, beaucoup développent des envies, des passions artistiques. Peu pourront en vivre (regarde la rentrée littéraire : plus de 600 bouquins... Combien de survivants dans deux mois ? 10 ? Dont combien que l'on connait déjà ? 10 ? Combien dans les 590 autres pour arrêter d'écrire parce que le mond eest cruel et aveugle à leur "talent" ?)
> 
> ...


Tu as tout à fait raison, mais je pense qu'au plus profond de moi ma vie professionnel ne me convient pas ou plus en tout cas, et je devrais me contenter de ces moments d'évasion que pourrait me procurer la peinture. mais le fantasme de pouvoir en vivre est le Saint Graal.
Mais oublions cela et revenons à des choses plus simple, peindre pour le plaisir et l'expression et travailler pour l'alimentaire... :rose: 
Mon vrai problème est que je passe quelque chose comme 10 heures au boulot, ne reste plus grand chose pur la passion !
la est le vrai porblème... nos soit disant société de loisirs ne laisse que peu de place à la passion !
Allez pas grave on s'en sortira quand même   :love: 

Mais merci iKool


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé de donner du « ici et maintenant » quelque fois, je me rends compte que ce n'était pas tant pour raconter que pour "épuiser" une situation qui souvent m'était inconfortable. Juste histoire de détruire un sentiment de solitude.
> 
> Je pense qu'il est vain de raconter le fil de l'eau : je trouve qu'il est bien meilleur de s'y plonger.
> 
> Je ferai juste une exception pour les haïku.



Oui, mais poster à macG, n'est ce pas pour "combler" un moment de solitude  N'est-il pas mieux d'être avec des vrais gens, de faire pleins de choses...plutôt que d'écrire sur des forums


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Si peindre c'est ton truc, peint !
> Pourquoi chercher absolument la reconnaissance ? Pourquoi vouloir en vivre ?
> 
> Etre artiste pour être reconnu, c'est comme baiser dans l'unique but d'avoir des mômes : tu rates le plaisir de l'instant, t'as de grandes chances d'être déçu et, si ça marche, ça ne correspond jamais à ce que tu avais fantasmé avant.



je pense pas que vouloir vivre de son art est abhérant... au contraire, si on a une réelle demarche artistique et qu'on travaille aussi bien sur le fond que la forme, c'est du boulot à plein temps... pas trop de place pour autre chose! 

pas mal d'artistes qui réussissent à un niveau local sont égalment profs aux beaux-arts (quand il y à une école)... mais je doute qu'on puisse faire qqchose de sérieux en dilétante.


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais poster à macG, n'est ce pas pour "combler" un moment de solitude  N'est-il pas mieux d'être avec des vrais gens, de faire pleins de choses...plutôt que d'écrire sur des forums





ben oui mais je poste plus souvent du boulot 


_j'ai honte mais j'ai honte :rose:_


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que vouloir vivre de son art est abhérant... au contraire, si on a une réelle demarche artistique et qu'on travaille aussi bien sur le fond que la forme, c'est du boulot à plein temps... pas trop de place pour autre chose!
> 
> pas mal d'artistes qui réussissent à un niveau local sont égalment profs aux beaux-arts (quand il y à une école)... mais je doute qu'on puisse faire qqchose de sérieux en dilétante.



Je crois que là est la raison pour laquelle je ne suis pas un "artiste" - j'ai du mal avec cette notion de "Je porte mon art en permanence avec moi". Je ne prends pas les choses suffisament au sérieux pour ça.
Et puis, ça dépend peut-être de l'art pratiqué - peinture, musique, écriture et toute la clique, c'est forcément des full time job ?

Pour semac, c'est mon côté Mère Thérésa en rangers : quand je vois des gens tout tristes d'avoir l'impression de passer à côté de quelque chose, j'ai envie de leur filer un coup de pied au cul pour qu'ils se remettent dedans.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que vouloir vivre de son art est abhérant... au contraire, si on a une réelle demarche artistique et qu'on travaille aussi bien sur le fond que la forme, c'est du boulot à plein temps... pas trop de place pour autre chose!
> 
> pas mal d'artistes qui réussissent à un niveau local sont égalment profs aux beaux-arts (quand il y à une école)... mais je doute qu'on puisse faire qqchose de sérieux en dilétante.


je crois que c'est tout simplement une vue de l'esprit de se dire qu'il suffit de se mettre à plein temps à son art pour pouvoir en vivre !! remarque les artistes sont souvent des utopistes  

mais s'il était si simple de se mettre à plein temps dans son art pour en vivre, je l'aurai fait depuis bien longtemps, malheureusement, tu peux en survivre éventuellement, mais très peu réussisent à en vivre correctement ! :rose:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon ceci dit, là maintenant un putain de café brûlant me ferait beaucoup de bien !
> :love:


Rrrraaaaah je suis tout à fait d'accord, pour ma part je viens de me prendre un petit capuccino, et bien ça fait du bien...  
d'ailleurs je vais aller laver ma tasse, sinon ça colle


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2005)

Il y a très peu d'écrivains qui vivent de leur art (et c'était déja vrai il y a bien longtemps) et encore moins d'écrivains qui ont pu sortir leur premier livre en étant payés avant   

Ça n'a, à ma connaissance, pas empêché des oeuvres de sortir. Il est évident que c'est moins évident pour celui qui veut faire des films (surtout s'il veut faire la guerre des étoiles, par exemple    ) question de coût. Pour la peinture, ça coûte plus cher que la littérature, c'est sûr mais il doit quand même y avoir moyen (il me semble là aussi que tous les peintres n'ont pas commencé par être payés avant d'être célèbres   ).

On peut vouloir vivre de son art, mais il vaut mieux voir ça comme un espoir latent que comme une condition sine qua non.


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

L'art ne se pervertit-il pas dès que les raisons de sa création se mêlent d'autre chose que de la création pure ? (genre, payer le loyer ou signer des autographes)

La création pure est-elle possible dans un monde marchand ?

Peut-on être un artiste une heure par jour entre un boulot chiant et la vaisselle à faire ?

Comment préserver l'art quand ce qui est présenté aux foules comme étant de l'art n'est que du marketing (StarAc', Loana qui "écrit" des livres...) ?

Roberto va-t-il nous en vouloir de polluer la légèreté fugace de son thread avec la cavalerie lourde de nos questions sûrement déjà âprement débatue ailleurs ?


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour la peinture, ça coûte plus cher que la littérature, c'est sûr mais il doit quand même y avoir moyen (il me semble là aussi que tous les peintres n'ont pas commencé par être payés avant d'être célèbres   ).
> 
> On peut vouloir vivre de son art, mais il vaut mieux voir ça comme un espoir latent que comme une condition sine qua non.


tu as tout à fait raison, il y a des réseaux secondaire pour ce faire connaître, comme certains restaurants ou bar qui expose.
Mais l'objet premier est, comme le dit iKool, de prendre son pied en peignant, et le reste viendra si cela doit venir... et si on a de la chance... et si on a les bons réseaux... et si on du talent... et si on encore beaucoup de chance... 'tain mais ça viendra jamais !! :love: 

pas grave, je vais me remettre à peindre pour mon plaisir et mon épanouissement personnel... vous ne me trouvez pas une peu terne en ce moment hein :rose: il faut que je m'épannouisset :love:


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, je vais me remettre à peindre pour mon plaisir et mon épanouissement personnel...



ben, voilà ! avec un peu de chance, comme il est dit dans les évangiles ou je ne sais plus où, le reste te sera donné par surcroît


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ben, voilà ! avec un peu de chance, comme il est dit dans les évangiles ou je ne sais plus où, le reste te sera donné par surcroît


Oh ! Surcroît ! Tant que t'y es, tu me la donne la cagnotte du loto ?


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Surcroît ! Tant que t'y es, tu me la donne la cagnotte du loto ?


Je crois que l'on dérape et que l'on s'éloigne du sujet dans un gentil mouvement floodesque... C'est Roberto qui va pas être content, étant donné qu'il y a des tonnes de thread nous permettant de flooder à loisir, tentont d'en conserver quelques un pour d'autres formes d'expressions avec un peu plus de contenu   :love:


----------



## iKool (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'on dérape et que l'on s'éloigne du sujet dans un gentil mouvement floodesque... C'est Roberto qui va pas être content, étant donné qu'il y a des tonnes de thread nous permettant de flooder à loisir, tentont d'en conserver quelques un pour d'autres formes d'expressions avec un peu plus de contenu   :love:


Le jeu de mot idiot, j'ai du mal à résister, désolé.


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu de mot idiot, j'ai du mal à résister, désolé.


pas compris... désolé


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

11h10,
Toujours pas fini ma compo de ces satanées vitrines de Montparnasse. Ca me saoule.
Cool Raoul, j'englouti mon flambi fraichement sorti du frigo...
Le caramel descent dans ma gorge comme un nectar edulcoré, rhhhhaa le flambi !

Retour aux choses serieuses,
Après avoir péniblement pris ma douche, les yeux délavés par les nuits courtes que mon cher et tendre enfant m'organise à loisir, j'allume le Mac.
La tentation est grande : poster ou bosser?
Je me dis que mon cerveau possède, ho grand dieu merci, 2 hémisphères. Je decide donc de faire les 2, poster et bosser. Un coup de labeur, un coup de bonheur.
L'alternance des deux exercices me rend joyeux. Le soleil transperce les nuages jusqu'aux rebords de mon balcon. La journée s'annonce sympathique....
Mais Patricia (ma femme de ménage), vient me casser les couilles avec son objet de torture :
"che pé pacher l'achpirator?" me dit-elle avec son air toujours jovial. Je l'adore, cette fille, colombienne et adorable, possède un sourire à toute epreuve. Pourtant sa vie n'a été que peine et misère, d'une famille de 9 enfants, elle a été obligé de quitter la dictature de son pays pour essayer de s'en tirer. Et elle s'en tire bien : chapeau bas Patricia, ton courage et ton abnégation t'emmenera au paradis.Même si tu me lourdes avec l'aspirateur tous les mercredis.

Pour moi, le paradis, c'est d'ecrire là...je vois même pas le temps passer...j'en oublies mon taf.
Je sais que je peint demain et ca me fait du bien.
Les 3 jours de peinture en vitrine vont me donner une enclave temporelle de plusieurs heures, où je serait seul, face à ma toile vièrge, loin des paperrasses de la comptabilité de mon entreprise que je dois gérer. Loin de la turpitude familiale et des obligations sociales...
La peinture me permet de travailler ma ligne.
Ma ligne picturale,
ma ligne de conduite,
ma ligne de vie...
Elle est le reflet de mes pensées, de mes fantasmes et de mon état du moment.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

*Roberto*
Tu devrais lire ça


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2005)

Je regarde ceci...


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Je decouvre avec joie que Roberto a repris le thread,
dans l'attente d'un nouveau recit septemtrional. A l'affût d'un partage de tranche de vie...
A défaut c'est une tranche de jambon qui à accompagné mes pâtes au gruyère ce midi.

Mais ce soir c'est un festin royal qui m'attends :
quelques sardines qui n'avaient pas demandé à être péchées si jeunes par un rafiot gazoilé poluant nos côtes, se serrent dans une boite en acier jaune, huilées comme les pouffes de St tropez sur le sable de pamplone, attendant leur destin final au sein de ma machoire carnassiène qui a oublié d'être homnivore.
Ma femme vera peut-être Zizou marquer un nouveau but dément, tout en donnat la tétée a Maël. Mais moi je ne verrai pas notre icone footeuse sursponsorisée. Je jouerai aux jeux vidéo avec un belge et un lillois que je trouve bien sympathiques.
Ou est l'équilibre?
La roulette-rateau sur le gazon maudit, ou l'accoutumance machintoshienne qui me transpose dans un rôle que je ne suis pas?
Prout de zut et moule à gauffre, se detendre et prendre un peu de plaisir c'est le principal...
Demain je chatouillerai le pinceau dans mon aquarium géant. En regardant passer les minettes toutes fraîches pomponées du matin sortir de la gare Montparnasse, puis retourner, le soir, grincheuses, pour se taper une heure de transilien j'usqu'à leur banlieue pourrie dans laquelle j'ai vecu 20 ans.


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Septembre 2005)

Enfin, je suis chez moi, bien au sec. 


Hier matin, comme tous les jours, je prends mon train pour partir travailler sur Montpellier.
Le train arrive à l'heure, tout va bien, je vais boire un café avant de commencer mon service.
J'avais bien vu, la veille au soir que la météo n'annoncait rien de bon mais, bon, ils se trompent... mettent la barre haut pour éviter les dégats... J'y crois pas, quoi! 


Cependant, ma directrice, surprise de me voir arriver me dit qu'elle est en contact avec la cellule de crise et qu'à 18h, nous serons en alerte rouge et que plus personne ne devait se trouver dans le centre ville de Montpellier !!! 
Là, je me dit, bof, c'est vrai qu'il pleut fort mais cela ne va pas durer... d'autant plus qu'à 12h, il y avait un ciel assez dégagé et quelques rayons de soleil. 


Par prudence, je téléphone à la gare et visiblement, il n'y a aucune perturbation, cool... Mais, ma directrice reste pessimiste, me dit que l'alerte est donnée et qu'il serait plus prudent que j'aille voir sur place si les trains partent ou pas. Je pars donc vers la gare et là, boom, pleins de gens, plus de trains ... 

Je repars vers mon lieu de travail en essayant de trouver une soluton pour rentrer. Bien sur, j'appelle lepurfils pour qu'il vienne me chercher puis, je refléchis et me dis: non, finalement, c'est peut être vrai cette histoire d'alerte, inutile de courir un tel risque. 
Ma directrice nous fait partir, quelques collègues et moi pour faire le pied de grue à la gare, au cas où. Entre temps, j'appelle Talchan pour savoir si éventuellement, elle pouvait m'héberger pour la nuit. Elle me rejoint et nous partons vers la gare. 


Aprés 20mn d'attente, on nous annonce qu'un train partant pour Nice allait s'arrêter exceptionnelement en gare de Lunel et Nîmes et là, mes amis, c'est la cohue, l'exode, la folie... Tout le monde se précipite sur le quai et s'engouffre dans le train.
Les gens se poussent, se marchent dessus, se bousculent, c'est chacun pour soi et ses bagages et voilà ! 
Aprés quelques minutes d'attente et beaucoup d'hésitation de ma part pour partir car je m'inquiétais de savoir si j'allais arriver à bon port et comment revenir travailler le lendemain , le train s'en va avec moi dedans. Je fais des au revoir à Talchan en me demandant si j'ai bien fait mais, c'est de toute façon trop tard.

Le train met une heure pour arriver à Lunel, au lieu de 10mn, mes collégues sont heureuses de pouvoir rentrer chez elles et moi, je me demande si je vais y arriver...

Suite et fin de l'épisode demain soir, merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout! 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto*
> Tu devrais lire ça



Dans ce registre, je préfère l"Eloge de la paresse, de Jerome K Jerome, malheureusement, il devient difficile à trouver, ce qui est fort dommage, car son humour explosif, bien que datant de la fin des années 1880, n'a pas pris une ride, il aurait pu être écrit cette année. Il mériterait largement une réédition.


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

quel suspence la SAGEsse !


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto*
> Tu devrais lire ça
> 
> ...



Un p'tit clin d'oeil  même si je suis pas sûre que vous en ayez besoin


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Septembre 2005)

là, maintenant....je me bois un Whisky pour me soulager l'esprit....
pitin®....quelle soirée.....

tout d'abord, je pars avec la Stookette mangez un bout a Limoux chez sa soeur.....
tout se passe bien, on mange bien , boit du bon vin, mais pas trop....
enfin, classique....
puis vient l'heure du départ.....
et on rentre tranquille....
arrivé a Quillan, la pluie se met a tomber comme il faut....
puis 7km plus loin....zone sans habitation ni lumiere, a 700m d'altitude,
un eboulement se produit juste devant moi....je freine, evite le plus gros....(et avec une propulsion sous la pluie, pas facile...)
puis surgit devant moi un bô petit rocher.....je l'evite, mais pas assez, explosion du pneu et la jante a pris mal....
n'ayant pas de roue de secours.....(pitin® de roadster de mes deux.....)
j'essaie de me mettre 15m plus loin sur le bord , sur un aire de piquenique....toujours sans lumiere...et surtout pour sortir de ce ///// de virage....
je descend pour voir l'ampleur des degats et la Stookette pour en fumer une.....
et là, attaque de Guèpes.....mais des guepes, comme j'en ai jamais vu....ENORME.....
mais de la taille de mon petit doigt...autant en longueur qu'en largeur....truc de fou....et une pluie qui s'intensifie....du n'importe quoi....
j'appelle mon assistance qui me dit m'envoyer un depanneur....
qui lorsqu'il arrive (1heure plsu tard) me dit ne pas avoir la bonne remorque....(+1h30....)
enfin, on s'en sort, rentre au garage.....et l'assitance nous appelle un Taxi....
et on a pas fait 10km....qu'on rencontre 2 eboulements, 2 sangliers....et une mini inondation de chaussé...


enfin, apres une peu plus de 5h30 de galere, on arrive enfin.....
soit 6 heures pour faire 77km......
j'en peut plus....
et le pire, demain, il faut que je remonte en Taxi la haut....
pour recuperer ma voiture....
sauf que......
la route est maintenant coupé.....suite a des inondations.....(source radio...)
bref....plein le......

bonne nuit....


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Septembre 2005)

_Réveil Difficile..._j'emèrge du sommeil devant l'écran de l'ordi ! :sleep:
Mon café est trop chaud pour pouvoir le boire...! 
je sens que ça va être une journée lente !  :sleep: très lente ..!

J'arrive à peine à appuyer sur les petites touches du clavier (j'ai des corbatures ...! 
J'attaque ma journée par 2h de philo...No comment ! 

Je vous souhaite à tous une agréable journée...!  take care...

:love:


p-S : Bon courage Stook    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de passer quelques jours à Purmerend près d'Amsterdam ... rien de transcendant là-dedans allez-vous me dire !

Ben justement si !

D'abord Purmerend est une petite ville charmante peuplée de belles hollandaises blondes à grosses tresses (si ! si !  ) mais en plus j'étais dans un hôtel un peu particulier, l'Hotel Hampshire situé en plein milieu du golf de la région ... un hôtel totalement isolé et un peu "décalé" dans lequel, même en dormant avec les fenêtres grandes ouvertes, vous n'entendez que le silence planant sur le green désert...
J'avoue que j'ai apprécié ce calme ainsi que l'ambiance un peu rétro, limite mélancolique, qui régnait dans le clubhouse...

Donc, si, par le plus grand des hasards vous passez dans cette région, si vous avez besoin d'un peu de calme et de tranquillité allez-y ! A vous les fauteuils en cuir profonds, les grandes chambres un peu désuètes, et le green vallonné qui s'étend à vos pieds ... à perte de vue ...


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et le pire, demain, il faut que je remonte en Taxi la haut....
> pour recuperer ma voiture....
> sauf que......
> la route est maintenant coupé.....suite a des inondations.....(source radio...)
> ...



je ne savais pas que le col de Campérié était devenu la passe de Khyber.

Il ne te reste plus qu'à passer par le col de Saint-Louis et la forêt des Fanges.


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

Là je me dis qu'il faudrait que je j'arrête de coucher à une heure tous les soirs :sleep: parce que là je commence à accuser le coup !

Sinon je vais bien ce matin, je suis de bonne humeur, il fait beau et bientôt chaud, la journée commence par une petite inter chez un médecin...

Mais des fois, je me dis que d'aller bosser est quand même une perte de temps et que je préférerais passer les 48 heures d'une journée aux vains plaisirs de l'amour !

Bon, j'arrête, ça va me saper ma bonne humeur...


----------



## bateman (8 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit clin d'oeil  même si je suis pas sûre que vous en ayez besoin


 
 




http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1076/antisagesse5bb.jpg


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je descend pour voir l'ampleur des degats et la Stookette pour en fumer une.....
> et là, attaque de Guèpes.....mais des guepes, comme j'en ai jamais vu....ENORME.....
> mais de la taille de mon petit doigt...autant en longueur qu'en largeur....truc de fou.



Ça s'appelle des "frelons", mon bon Stook, t'as eu chaud ! :affraid:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Septembre 2005)

ciel gris mausade... départ au boulot qui traine les pieds...

une dernière tentative de rester un peu accroché sur le forom... 

mais bon quand faut y aller ... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

Sinon, là de suite, j'admire la signature que Tibo m'a concocté au bas de mon dernier post ... Je m'en lasse pas :love: :love: :love:


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

Ciel bleu, chaleur estivale - impossible de profiter du soleil qui se reflète sur les tours de la Défense, le reflet est trop fort, il faut fermer les stores.
On se croirait au mois d'août.

Jeudi 8 septembre - d'habitude, à cette période de l'année, le vent un peu frais de l'automne tout proche me ragaillardi le matin, j'aime bien le vent (si par hasard, sur l'pont des arts...).
D'habitude, à cette période de l'année, le boulot ressurgi, bronzé, en pleine forme, plein de trucs à faire, le petit frisson fébrile des journées au nombre d'heure limité, vais-je y arriver ?
J'adore mon boulot quand j'en ai, je vais partie de ces privilégiés qu'on paye pour aller s'amuser (la vie est belle, non ?)

Là, rien.
Tout est mou, tout est moite - on se croirait au mois d'août, ce sale mois où il fait trop chaud, ou il ne se passe rien et où je prend à chaque fois un an de plus au compteur.

Rien à faire - mais obligation de le faire dans un bureau beige et gris aux stores baissés jusqu'à une heure avancée de l'après-midi.

Encore une journée à traîner mollement sur les forums.


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

Au boulot, je suis officiellement en stand-by... J'aimerais bien avoir des trucs en cours, quitte à en baver un peu au moment du grand rush...

Le taff, parfois, c'est un peu le gavage des oies : t'en a beaucoup trop du grand côté de l'entonnoir, du coup, ça déborde, t'en fout partout, tu fais ça comme un porc et le résultat est un gros truc jaune et gras qui te bouche les artères ! (j'ai l'impression que ma métaphore m'échappe un peu, là, non ?)

Par contre, côté perso, entre les photos à classer, toute ma discothèque à faire rentrer dans iTunes, l'étagère à monter qui traine par terre depuis deux semaines... 
Si au moins j'étais en télétravail, je pourrais faire du téléloisir puisque je n'ai pas de travail.

De ton post, je déduis : quand ça urge : Panurge et purge - jolie alitération.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle des "frelons", mon bon Stook, t'as eu chaud ! :affraid:




oui, j'y ai pensé....mais il ete legerement (plus large, plus "poilu" une tete plus grosse en raport avec la taille du corps...) different des frelons que je connais.....je vais faire une recherche....
peut etre des frelons elevé au grand air....

bon, là, j'apprend que mon pneu mettra un moi a arriver là haut......
pitin®.....je vais devenir fou.....
bon, j'en connais un qui va raler toute la journée au telephone....  

bonjour a tous....
et merci Reberto...


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

De mon côté, ça va plus si bien, déjà le temps tourne à la pluie. En plus min inter de ce matin a complètement merdé. Je devais aller installler un Tiger, l'install démarre pas, il y a des soucis sur le disque dur. Je dois donc faire une sauvegarde, qui a du mal à se lancer... Alors même que je dois rendre la machine le plus vite possible...
Que du bonheur. Non, je ne cherche pas de l'aide, je partage juste mes sentiments...
Mais bon, ça va bien se passer. Allumez un cièrge pour moi ! 
Et puis bon, je ne suis toujours pas millionaire, l'Euro Million n'a rien donné...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me dis que c'est très rare les clients qui vous remercient de votre boulot après coup, et après coût.
> Le premier M&M's© que je viens de recevoir aura été pour cela...
> :rose:
> _En plus c'est une cliente, ce qui est encore meilleur !_
> :love:


Ah ? Ben moi, le portable que j'utilise encore maintenant (Nokia 8310) m'a été offert, il y a un peu plus de deux ans et demi, par une cliente, en "remerciement des services rendus". Et j'ai la chance insigne de voir généralement mon travail reconnu par ceux pour qui je le fais. La vie d'indépendant n'a pas que de mauvais côtés :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De rien Steuk.




houps...



bon, là maintenant, je pars a la recherche d'un pneu...
si jamais vous en voyez un qui cherche a se cacher, c'est peut etre le mien....


ps: vous en avez de la chance, mes clients, font que dire que je suis un feignant, soifard, gréviste et toujours raleur.....mais c'est pas vrai....enfin, si peu....


----------



## Luc G (8 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De rien Steuk.



Vu qu'il a l'air bien cuit, t'aurais pu pousser jusqu'à steak    
En plus dur comme un pneu


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il a l'air bien cuit, t'aurais pu pousser jusqu'à steak
> En plus dur comme un pneu




 Arf ... Ch'suis pas sur que le moment soit biien choisi pour parler de "pneu" avec notre stookounet ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

ce thread est terrible, car on peut vraiment s'imaginer ce que font les gens... par exemple Roberto pace Viarme, et bien pour les Nantais ou les Rennais comme moi qui connaissent Nantes, on peut tout à fait visualier la scène, voilà c'est tout   :love: 

Quand à moi, j'ai déjeuner chez moi tranquillement, puis j'ai rejoins des amis à la terrasse d'un petit troquet. J'ai garé mon scooter devant la vitrine d'une agence immobilière, bu ma petite noisette, discuter 15 mn avec des amis puis repartis pour une après-midi de boulot !!


----------



## Pierrou (8 Septembre 2005)

ben moi je poste du CDI de mon bahut... pas cours jusq'à 4 h. pour l'instant la prépa, ça  va 
et vous, comment allez vous ? :love:


----------



## Mateuss (8 Septembre 2005)

Je suis face à un problème fondamental et incroyablement compliqué à résoudre : dois-je finir de ranger ma chambre (finir est une hyperbole, j'ai pour l'instant mis trois livres sur une étagère, et encore pas au bon endroit), qui mérite à elle seule une expédition digne des plus grandes aventures spéologiques de tout les temps, ou bien continuer à vadrouiller sur internet, tel un vagabon des nouveaux espaces, le baluchon électronique sur le dos et parcourant au hasard et à l'instinct des pages web qui ne se ressemblent pas ? 

Merdum de paresse... 



(c'est rigolo "merdum", ça sonne je trouve)


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

je sors du bureau de notre "auditeur", demain le rendez-vous est pris pour retravailler sur le processus de collaboration global de l'agence :mouais: très sexy
et lundi réunion, avec le même, sur le process de production super sexy :mouais:  :hein: 

sinon tout va bien :rose: 

 :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Septembre 2005)

De l'eau fraîche alors que la chaleur filtre du dehors, du travail à finir que je remets encore (à ce soir au plus tard ), bref un après midi qui s'avance !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Arf ... Ch'suis pas sur que le moment soit biien choisi pour parler de "pneu" avec notre stookounet ! :casse: :hosto:




oui, surtout que de retour.....toujours sans voiture, sans pneu....et trempé.....
mais.....bonne nouvelle, le CG de l'Aude, me rembourse mon pneu....sont gentil.....
bon, encore deux/trois coup de fil histoire de voir ou on en est des recherches.....chez mon concessionnaire et chez le garage qui héberge gentiment mon véhicule.....
bref.....un peu moins dans la m*rd*....mais toujours un peu.........


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je sors du bureau de notre "auditeur", demain le rendez-vous est pris pour retravailler sur le processus de collaboration global de l'agence :mouais: très sexy
> et lundi réunion, avec le même, sur le process de production super sexy :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> sinon tout va bien :rose:
> ...


Là maintenant, comme je n'ai toujours rien à faire dans ma tour, j'essaye de deviner à partir du post cités ci dessus, ce que semac peut bien faire comme boulot.

Je sais que je vais échouer, vu que je ne comprend pas un mot sur deux...

Je sais que je vais échouer parce que j'ai déjà essayé avec Roberto, que je croyais prof, mais maintenant je ne sais plus très bien...

Je me moque d'échouer, parce que l'échec apprend autant que la réussite (dit-on) et, au moins, passe le temps qui est bien long aujourd'hui.

Je sais aussi que d'autres ont pu échouer à deviner le mien de boulot (si ce genre de spéculation a un jour interessé quelqu'un d'autre que moi) s'ils se sont cantonés à certains posts par moi déposé à la hate.


----------



## Malow (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Je sais aussi que d'autres ont pu échouer à deviner le mien de boulot (si ce genre de spéculation a un jour interessé quelqu'un d'autre que moi) s'ils se sont cantonés à certains posts par moi déposé à la hate.



aller je vais être sympa...   tu fais quoi dans ta tour...? quelle fonction pour poster autant...


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, comme je n'ai toujours rien à faire dans ma tour, j'essaye de deviner à partir du post cités ci dessus, ce que semac peut bien faire comme boulot.


si tu me dis ce que tu fais dans ta tour dorée, je te dis mon job   :love:


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> aller je vais être sympa...   tu fais quoi dans ta tour...? quelle fonction pour poster autant...


Merci Malow de faire du social....
Je suis analyste informatique - pisseur de code, quoi.
Sauf qu'en ce moment, je n'ai rien à faire, ce qui explique que je post beaucoup
Mois d'août, morne plaine.


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

je suis responsable de production, en gros je gère un studio de PAO, enfin plus généralement la production dans une agence de com...
mais en ce moment j'ai pas très envie de bosser   :love:


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

C'est ce qu'il y a d'amusant dans ce thread : l'ambivalence.

D'un côté, comme disait semac, la reconnaissance (d'un lieu, d'une situation) - cette impression de "putain, mais c'est moi, ça !"

De l'autre, le côté surréaliste produit par quelques lignes en "langage boulot" quand le boulot en question n'est pas du tout le sien.

Là maintenant, fin de la coupure serveur pour mise en place de l'environnement de prod. Mon pv de TU est fait, j'attend les retours recette qui ne viennent pas - je suis comme la soeur Anne, je ne vois rien venir.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Merci Malow de faire du social....
> Je suis analyste informatique - pisseur de code, quoi.
> Sauf qu'en ce moment, je n'ai rien à faire, ce qui explique que je post beaucoup
> Mois d'août, morne plaine.


 ikool??

he ho!
on est en septembre!!


----------



## iKool (8 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ikool??
> 
> he ho!
> on est en septembre!!


Hein ????
Ah merde !!!!

Non, sérieux, comme je l'expliquais plus haut, cette année, août est en train de baver sur septembre.
Je n'ai jamais grand chose à faire en août.
C'est la première fois que c'est encore le cas le 08 septembre.


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(*)Cherchez pas. Ceux qui savent sauront tout de suite de quoi je parle !_ :love:


Mince je ne fais pas partie de ceux qui savent !!
c'est chiant d'être curieux comme une pie   :love:


----------



## Nexka (8 Septembre 2005)

Pffuuitttt  Semaine de rentrée fatigante.
Arrive au lycée la génération star-ac :affraid: Bah vi, ils avaient 11 ans pour la première diffusion de Loft Story ils ont casiment connut que ça  

Et ben je peux vous dire que ça se ressent..... :hein:  

C'est la 5éme année où j'accueille des 2nd, c'est effrayant de voir la dégradation :affraid: 
Ils sont trés gentil gentils, pas de soucis, mais bon ils sont vraiment bébé, et assistés... Il faut tout leur faire, tout leur redire 100 fois. Arfff  Enfin ya du boulot 

Enfin bon je veux pas généraliser non plus hein!!! Je suis dans un lycée d'hostellerie, je vois qu'une tranche de la société.  

Bon du coup là je vais dormir... Pour récupérer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Septembre 2005)

*Là maintenant*
je viens de détourer et mettre en ligne une tranche de jésus qui a le don d'ubiquité.
Elle se trouve à la fois dans mon estomac et dans ma signature !





 :love:


----------



## semac (8 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de finir de lancer mes 95 pages de présentation :hein:   
je vais laisser le rip travailler gentillement et rentrer tranquillement chez moi me servir un verre de coca et me mettre dans ma chaise longue dehors dans ma cours :love: 
tien le rip vien de cracher ses premières feuilles :mouais: 

allez je file bonne soirée et à demain pour de nouvelles aventures palpitentes !! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant*
> je viens de détourer et mettre en ligne une tranche de jésus qui a le don d'ubiquité.
> Elle se trouve à la fois dans mon estomac et dans ma signature !
> 
> ...



*C'est vraiment la première fois*
que je vois quelqu'un se servir de Phootoshop ... Pour éplucher une rondelle de saucifflard !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, surtout que de retour.....toujours sans voiture, sans pneu....et trempé.....
> mais.....bonne nouvelle, le CG de l'Aude, me rembourse mon pneu....sont gentil.....
> bon, encore deux/trois coup de fil histoire de voir ou on en est des recherches.....chez mon concessionnaire et chez le garage qui héberge gentiment mon véhicule.....
> bref.....un peu moins dans la m*rd*....mais toujours un peu.........



Pleure pas, il te manque juste un pneu ... Moi, c'est toute la bagnole depuis près de deux semaines. Bon, normalement demain, j'en ai une autre, le même modèle ... sauf qu'il va manquer 400 cc et 35 ch sous le capot  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vraiment la première fois*
> que je vois quelqu'un se servir de Phootoshop ... Pour éplucher une rondelle de saucifflard !


Oui moi aussi  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant*
> je viens de détourer et mettre en ligne une tranche de jésus qui a le don d'ubiquité.
> Elle se trouve à la fois dans mon estomac et dans ma signature !
> 
> ...


Je vous dis pas la gueule du scan !


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vraiment la première fois*
> que je vois quelqu'un se servir de Phootoshop ... Pour éplucher une rondelle de saucifflard !


Devrait faire gaffe à sa rondelle quand même...


----------



## anntraxh (8 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vraiment la première fois*
> que je vois quelqu'un se servir de Phootoshop ... Pour éplucher une rondelle de saucifflard !



ah bon ??? c'était dans mon premier site en 1999, comme rollover de menu, et sur mon blog depuis plus de deux mois ... et pour scanner une rondelle de sauciflard, ou de tomate ou de n'importe quoi, tu protèges la vitre du scan avec du film alimentaire ... vieux comme le monde, ce truc là ...



OK, c'est moi qui suis vieille ... j'ai  rien dit !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Septembre 2005)

Arretez de parler de saucisson ça m'énerve...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P... là j'ai discuté avec une copine dont le mari a frôlé la mort il y a quelques mois dans un accident de voiture.
> Il remarchera un jour mais dans longtemps : là il commence juste à faire quelques pas en piscine, il va avoir des sacrées séquelles.
> 
> Elle, elle se débrouille avec ses trois enfants, et le mardi et le week-end elle file à St-Naz' où se trouve le centre de rééducation de son mari, et elle lui remonte le moral.
> ...




On oublie souvent la chance qu'on a.
Pourquoi avons-nous besoin de telles discussions (ou exemple) pour s'en rendre compte ...je me pose souvent cette question ! :hein:

Belle leçon 

Sinon ma mosaïque à moi reste encore pudique derrière le voile de l'écran ... un jour peut-être...


----------



## GreenC4U (8 Septembre 2005)

moi aussi, je suis enceinte et c'est le seule truc qui me donne envie de vomir....
pas dorle quand mm ...


----------



## GreenC4U (8 Septembre 2005)

pouvez vous me dire combien de temps je serai concidérer comme nouveau membre?


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Septembre 2005)

Donc, me voilà dans le train, à Lunel, il doit, logiquement repartir dans quelques minutes. Au bout d'un temps indéterminé, je descends sur le quai pour m'en fumer une, comme plusieurs fumeurs et, comme le controleur etait là, j'en profite pour savoir ce qu'il se passe...
 Je m'avance vers lui avec mon plus beau sourire, espérant qu'il ne me donne pas une mauvaise nouvelle. Malheureusement, le gentils controleur me dit qu'un caténer (StooK, corrige moi...) a recu la foudre et que nous ne pouvons plus avancer. Je lui demande si nous allons repartir vers Montpellier, mais, il ne peut me repondre sur le moment.
Je discute avec pas mal de voyageurs en fumant comme un pompier pour que le temps passe un peu plus vite. Au bout d'une heure trente, une voix annonce qu'un TGV venant de Nîmes arrivait pour nous rapatrier sur Montpellier. Ouff, je suis soulagé, je vais aller chez Talchan et passer une bonne soirée!
 Le TGV arrive assez vite, il donne un coup de klaxon, tout le monde exprime sa joie sur le quai et s'apprete à monter...
La grande surprise c'est que ce TGV est bondé car il y a les voyageurs venant de Nîmes et ça, on ne nous l'a pas dit !!! C'est la grosse cohue, les gens deviennent fou et les voyageurs qui viennent de Nîmes nous bloquent l'entér du train, ils estiment être assez nombreux !!! 
Coup de chance, je me fofile et arrive a rentrer dans le train, dix minutes aprés, je suis à nouveau sur Montpellier.
Lorsque je sort de la gare, c'est un rideau de pluie qui m'attends. Je prends mon courrage à deux main et mes jambes à mon coup afin d'être au plus vite chez Talchan qui m'attends en épongeant car il pleut aussi chez elle !
Enfin au sec, j'ai passée une ecxellente soirée avec Talchan et deux de ses amis. Nous avons bien bu, écouter de la bonne musique et des moment magiques se sont installés dans cette soirée plus que moins humide. :love:
Le lendemain, j'ai pu rentrer chez moi, avec pleins de bons souvenirs dans la tête et pleins de choses à raconter. Merci mille fois à Talchan pour ton acceuil et ta gentillesse.:love::love::love:


Ceci n'est pas la fin de mon histoire puisqu'elle continue ce soir...
Et oui, Nîmes est dans l'eau et je suis à nouveau bloquée sur Montpellier. 
Je suis chez Talchan que je remercie à nouveau au passage.
 Nous allons passer une bonne soirée mais j'ai une pensée pour le purfils qui se retrouve à nouveau seul ce soir.:love:
A demain, peut être pour la suite et j'éspere fin de mon histoire d'O ...
Merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout.:love::love::love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> pouvez vous me dire combien de temps je serai concidérer comme nouveau membre?


 faut depasser 50 ou 100 messages, chaipu...
va voir sur la FAQ pour tous ces details.


----------



## GreenC4U (8 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> faut depasser 50 ou 100 messages, chaipu...
> va voir sur la FAQ pour tous ces details.


Merci
en fait juste après, j'ai eu un message avec le lien avec touty explication


----------



## Taho! (8 Septembre 2005)

Et ben, quelle aventure la SAGEsse, content que tu sois rentrée entière, même trempée ! 

talchan t'a fait un massage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> pouvez vous me dire combien de temps je serai concidérer comme nouveau membre?



Oh ! Le tout beau cas ! Ça, c'est de la graine de floodeuse ! Si elle reste parmi nous (bienvenue à toi, au fait), Stookounet va avoir de la concurrence !   

Chère GreenC4U, tu sera nouveau membre jusqu'à avoir posté cinquante messages. Tous les détails sont dans le forum "Vous êtes ici", un peu au dessus du Bar


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Stookounet va avoir de la concurrence !



meme pas peur....


bon, il est tard, on vient de se faire un repas Tapas a la maison avec des amis...
le Pata Negra (jambon de sanglier) etait particulierement bon.....(salut LPFDLS, apres tout c'est comme un cochon avec des poils.......)
et le vin tapait fort...
il est donc temps de se coucher...
puis au moins tout ça m'a fait oublier mes histoires de pneu....(mince ça me reprend...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2005)

premier jour d'embauche...
depart sur le tas, formation plus tard dans la journee...

...
un peu le stress quand meme...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Après avec ma femme on fonce à la mer, l'occase ou jamais : plus aucun touristes, on ne pense à rien, on se baigne, pas de couches de bobs ni de goûters à prévoir, à midi on mange des fruits de mer et à 16h30 on est de retour devant l'école avec l'impression d'avoir pris un mini-concentré de vacances qu'on a pas eu... !


... Fonce Roberto ... fonce !!!!!  :love: 
Je te souhaite la plus belle des journées ... de celles qu'on grave dans un petit coin de son coeur et qu'on n'oublie plus jamais.......


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je sors du flot, j'echappe à la horde, les zombies tristes, au pas, en ligne, cadrillage costumé, cravaté sur le blanc sale du parvis, sous le plomb bas du ciel.
Je suis des leurs.
Là maintenant, je pense que je devrais aller élever des chèvres dans le Larzac.
Là maintenant, j'ai peur d'avoir hérité des rêves naïf et un peu rance de la génération de mes parents.
Comme si tous mes rêves n'était qu'un leurre.
Là maintenant, je sens le vide.
Il est des jours où la vie, le monde, l'humanité vous semblent de vieilles fientes froides et molles.


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je pense que je devrais aller élever des chèvres dans le Larzac.



Sur le Larzac, c'est plutôt des brebis, pour les chèvres voir plutôt du côté des Cévennes.


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

matin difficile, peu dormi, mal dormi... stress du boulot
de plus reçu un mail jugeant d'un gros con nombriliste et ça a le don de ne pas me mettre de bonne humeur, en même temps je me dis que j'ai de la chance d'avoir l'esprit ouvert et non optu... je devrais donc le remercier, mais non  
allez ce soir c'est le week-end et ça c'est bien !    :love:


----------



## iKool (9 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sur le Larzac, c'est plutôt des brebis, pour les chèvres voir plutôt du côté des Cévennes.


Et voilà... Tu me tues le moral (qu'était déjà pas haut).
Enfin, merci, j'aurais eu l'air con avec mes chèvres...


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Là, d'un coup, je me sens seul...

Pourtant, j'ai tout pour aller bien. Je suis en bonne santé, un boulot fixe, une situation pas si mauvaise, des amis autour de moi, un forum où rire et m'éclater, un programme chargé, Apple Expo (un grand moment de bonheur en perspective) dans moins de 10 jours, il fait beau et un peu moins chaud maintenant.

Et pourtant, je me sens seul. Ti'yana et moi nous sommes séparés depuis 3 semaines (pour ceux qui ne le savaient pas encore...). Tous mes amis de Grenoble sont soit malades, soit occupés ce soir... Malgré le chat, la solitude me pèse un peu ce soir. Je sais pas ce que c'est, ça va passer. Faut que je profite de mon célibat récent pour me retrouver un peu, savoir qui je suis, qui se cache derrière l'avatar, le pseudo et le chapeau. Qui est ce jeune homme de 25 ans qui a la vie devant soi.

Mais là ce soir, j'avais pas envie d'être seul... Il me manque une présence, de vrais câlins...

j'ai envie de rien, j'arrive pas à bosser (et pourtant du boulot, j'en ai...), même pas envie de regarder un film.

Je sais pas...


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, quelle aventure la SAGEsse, content que tu sois rentrée entière, même trempée !
> 
> talchan t'a fait un massage ?



Talchan reserve ses massages pour ta venue à la féria ... 

:love::love::love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Talchan reserve ses massages pour ta venue à la féria ...
> 
> :love::love::love:


J'ai déjà confirmé ma venue, mais là j'ai encore plus envie de venir ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Allez hop : un gros bisou viril virtuel !*
> :rose:


Merci mon Robeto :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (9 Septembre 2005)

Quelle soirée... 
Alors, que je croyais pouvoir rentrer hier soir chez moi, pensant que la pluie allait cesser et bien non, Montpellier n'était plus en alérte rouge mais Nîmes déclanchait son plan orsec (drôle de mot quant il pleut comme vache qui pisse, quoi qu'en décomposant le mot, on est vraimant hors du sec... Mais revenons à nos moutons). 
Me voilà donc repartie pour voir si les trains circulent (l'éspoir...) et bien entendu, Nîmes étant innondé, tout les trains étaient supprimés.
Comme j'allais à nouveau dormir chez Talchan,, il me fallait une petite culote et quelque chose pour dormir. Nous voilà donc parties pour quelques emplétes sous une pluie batante.
Aprés cette folle escapade, nous rentrons et buvons quelques verres de vin avant de manger. J'ai à nouveau passée une excellente soirée et me suis regaler d'une "tartasse" élaborée par Talchan. :love:
La pluie à cessé et je n'ai souhaité qu'une chose: que cela ne reprenne pas car j'ai tout de même envie de passer mon W.E sur Nîmes.
Ce soir, je suis de retour chez moi et je termine donc cette histoire avec un bon petit verre de blanc moelleux. Santé !!!  
:love::love::love:


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Santé ! voilà une histoire qui fini bien !


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Voilà, c'est passé, ça s'est envolé par la fenêtre !
Merci iChat et surtout tous les gens qui sont devant leur Mac ! une grande discussion et me voilà requinqué, près à partir à la conquête du monde ! 
Merci à (dans le désordre) MACcossinelle, iNano, maiwen, stargazeur, Julien, et tous les autres pour m'avoir remonté le moral et m'avoir redonné le sourrire, je me sens déjà bien moins seul ! :love: :love: :love: 

Du fond du c½ur, merci ! :love:

[edit de Finn] De rien  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Quelle soirée... ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> :love::love::love:



hé bé, que d'aventure.....c'est fou....  


là, me concernant, je cherche a reconnecter deux/trois de mes neurones , histoire de pouvoir enfin finir ce post...
et j'ecoute la B.O. des cité d'or (merci LPFDLS.......)
et profite de mon gif.....




bon, nonne nuit a tous....

Tranquille ....:sleep:....


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

J'ai reçu un bisous d'un papillon :love:
un papillon de nuit s'est incrusté chez moi, profitant de ma fenêtre ouverte et de ma lumière ! 
Voilà, je partage ma joie ! 

Vous avez vu, je vais beaucoup mieux !  :love: 


Allez, je vais me coucher :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> avec une paire de jumelles


Au début oui ..... mais après, j'ai eu besoin de mes deux mains !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de prendre une saucée ! un orage (il est déjà passé en fait) s'est abattu sur Grenoble, le temps de rentrer, j'étais trempé !

une bonne douche plus tard et me voilà... !


----------



## dool (10 Septembre 2005)

Pourquoi pleut-il en fuiffe, a guernob' , et pas au miyeu, chez nous lô ???!!!

Il fais lourd mais pas orageux au bord du Léman.... :rateau: 




Bon là je rentre d'un apéro en ville...sympa de prendre des news des ptis gars qui allais pas très bien l'aut' jour...il avait l'air en forme mon gaillard ! 
Puis ben faut que j'prépare el'bouffe ! J'ai la flegme euh ! ... mais je dois assumer mon role de femme....même saoûle ! 

Bon Week-end à vous et courage au plus vaillent  :love:


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pleut-il en fuiffe, a guernob' , et pas au miyeu, chez nous lô ???!!!
> 
> Il fais lourd mais pas orageux au bord du Léman.... :rateau:
> 
> ...


Merci dool :love: ça va beaucoup mieux en effet
Par contre... je devrais pas le dire, mais on lis bien l'apéro prolongé


----------



## dool (10 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci dool :love: ça va beaucoup mieux en effet
> Par contre... je devrais pas le dire, mais on lis bien l'apéro prolongé



Tu dis ça a cause de toutes ces fautes !!??!!  

(passe le bonjour à mon ancienne ville de ma part )


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça a cause de toutes ces fautes !!??!!
> 
> (passe le bonjour à mon ancienne ville de ma part )


c'est pas des fautes, là ce sont plus des soucis de coordination au niveau de la frappe 

Ancienne Grenobloise ? Ton ancienne ville va bien, en travaux jusqu'au cou (foutus travaus du tram 3) !


----------



## Stargazer (10 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça a cause de toutes ces fautes !!??!!
> 
> (passe le bonjour à mon ancienne ville de ma part )



Non mais tu sais un lapin bleu avec le nez rouge, enfin violet plutôt c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2005)

Alors là, une tranche de vie. j'aurais pu la mettre dans "les perles des petitou", mais vu le fou rire autant familial que généralisé qui en a résulté (ça fait bien vingt minutes que j'essaie de le calmer assez pour pouvoir poster), j'aime mieux le mettre ici.

alors voilà, ce matin, mon épouse et moi sommes allés faire des courses à Carchan©, et là, ma femme voit des pots de dessert de semoule au caramel. Elle en prend un pour chaque membre de la famille, moins un (moi, la semoule ... :mouais: ), histoire de tester.

A midi, ma fille (9 ans) aperçoit ça dans le frigo : "je peux en avoir un, maman ?", "ce soir, ma chérie, à midi, il y a du raisin".

L'après midi se passe, et nous arrivons au repas du soir, qui se déroule dans une ambiance calme, à quatre, mon fils aîné travaillant tard ce soir (faites moi penser à aller le chercher à la gare, au fait). Entrée, un plat, dessert : machinalement, ma femme place un fromage blanc devant ma fille, qui jette un ½il déçu dessus, et s'écrie, en proie au désespoir le plus profond : "Mais maman, t'avais dit que ce soir, j'aurais un yaourt au couscous !"

Un bon quart d'heure plus tard, le temps d'arriver à récupérer un peu, et de reprendre le contrôle, j'ai repris son fromage blanc, et suis allé lui chercher son "yaourt au couscous" dans le frigo ... happy end :love:


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

:d  :d  :d  :d


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Septembre 2005)

là, maintenant....?
ben, j'ai raté Mado... de passage a Perpi pour Visa.....
décu....et surtout désolé ma grande...

sinon, j'ai passé la journée a monter des meubles pour l'appart de la Stookette....
et en arrive a peine...
'tain....,si je croise un Suedois.........enfin......

et là, surtout, je fais un grosse grosse bise a Sofi......
je mange des croquets en buvant un petit muscat....le melange est sublime......:love:......
bon....
j'y retourne.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2005)

*Là maintenant camarades*
C'est l'heure quotidienne du café / macG 


Pour faire dans le Roberto-like, rien à faire des voisins, je n'en ai ni au dessus, ni au dessous de chez moi, la mamé du premier est à la fois à moitié sourde et pas des plus sympathiques. Alors...
En face, la gamine de 18 mois qui pleure 24H/24 me donne pas des masses envie de rester silencieux. 
De toute façon les engins de nettoyage de la voirie font un tel boucan que tous ceux qui ont leurs chambres qui donne sur la rue doit avoir les yeux grands ouverts...
En habitant en centre ville faut accepter le bruit certes.

J'irai pas faire de sieste mais une chose est certaine, je prendrai l'apéro.

Rob' parle de maturité en ce qui concerne les images de synthèse, je parlerai plutôt de stagnation...


----------



## Lio70 (11 Septembre 2005)

Courage Roberto! Salut, pûr fils. Bon café à tous, je vais préparer le mien...
Ce matin, derniers préparatifs pour le séjour à New York de dans deux semaines, et puis repas en famille chez le paternel.


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Septembre 2005)

:sleep: je crois que le ciel est bleu  :sleep: 

mais j'ai pas encore ouvert assez les yeux pour en etre sur! :rateau: 
 :sleep: 
vais me faire un bon café noir et en profiter un peu pour me poser  :love: 

et pis apres .... ben au turbin comme dirait l'autre


----------



## Nexka (11 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant à côté de l'iMac il y a un b... monstre, notamment une pile de DVD, et sur le dessus celui qu'on a tous regardé hier soir, _*Les Indestructibles*_, vraiment vraiment sensationnel, une aussi belle et bonne surprise que _Shrek_ !
> 
> Les pros des z'images de synthèse sont arrivés à une maturité graphique exceptionnelle, et le scénario, les personnages _(la styliste notamment ! :love:  )_, les références aux _Thunderbirds®_, à _Star Wars©_, à _James Bond®_ et les petits détails, tout est un réel plaisir et une grande réussite !!
> :love:
> ...



Mon chef de service est le portrait craché de Mr Indestructible     
Surtout quand il est coincé derriére son tout petit bureau. A chaque fois qu'il est assis comme ça, j'éclate de rire :love:  
Du coup je l'ai obligé à regarder le DVD


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2005)

Là, je reviens du restaurant d'entreprise en passant par le sous-sol où se trouve une petite chapelle d'environ 25m2 où vous trouvez dans un même lieu (sur les 4 murs d'ailleurs), des petits autels dédiés aux religions catholique, musulmane, protestante et bouddhiste... tout le monde prie ensemble ... marrant ça !


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

Ce matin, gros coup de stress ! :rateau: Ma rentrée était à 10h, donc je voulais partir à 8h45 pour y être un quart d'heure avant... mais là, ma voiture m'a fait un coup de calgon, elle ne voulait pas démarrer ! J'appelle un pote : "Ouais bon, chais pas c'que c'est, c'est p'têt la batterie, tu peux venir, steplaît ?"  ... Sur ce il arrive, et c'est pas du tout la batterie, c'est un problème d'amorce, il y a de l'air dans un teuyo où il ne devrait pas y en avoir... mais bon, il réussit à la démarrer et je part à 9h34 pour 45 bornes... Autoroute à 145 de moyenne... arrivée à 9h59 !  

Une année qui commence comme ça, c'est prometteur ! En tout cas, merci à Jim pour son aide, sans lui, je me serais lamentée sur le forum toute la matinée au lieu de ces quelques minutes ! 

Enfin, à croire que la voiture avait encore moins envie que moi de reprendre...


----------



## sofiping (12 Septembre 2005)

dans le silence de la maison , habillée d'une couverture polaire rouge et coiffée d'une tignasse rebelle , je vous regarde écrire ....  dehors , les tracteurs tractent des grappes de raisin ,  un chien seul manifeste son ennuis  ..... et mon clodo quotidien (eh oui , il a choisi ma fenêtre !) baille de fatigue ethilique .... j'ai une jambe qui s'impatiente , je vais la suivre  ...........................


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2005)

...J'ai bien cru que ça ne reviendrait jamais ! là il fait franchement beau....ça faisait longtemps...une semaine au moins (quoi  on exagère toujours dans le sud ?)
Une semaine d'orages successifs, à rester cloué à la maison avec que des infos sur les éléments déchaînés aux quatre coins du monde...ça finit par donner un moral de fin du monde
mais là il fait beau et je vais en profiter pour recharger un peu les batteries.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2005)

C'est bien ici pour les  ? La terre tourne toujours avec ou sans soleil


----------



## ginette107 (12 Septembre 2005)

L'odeur du café me chatouille les narines  Mais je suis pas si pressée de le boire  
Une fois le café finit cela signifie boulot boulot boulot et je ne suis que très peu motivée :rateau:
Mon air du temps est assez maussade face à la tâche que je dois accomplir   
Un mémoire à faire, le dernier et après finis la douce vie étudiante 
Mais ce qui est terrible ce n'est pas de ne plus être étudiante car qui sait un jour je reprendrai peut être pour le plaisr   mais c'est rédiger un mémoire qui ne changera rien sera lu par trois personnes et après...
Sur ces petites réflexions qui intéresseront pas grand monde, bonne journée à vous :love:


----------



## semac (12 Septembre 2005)

ce midi j'ai essayé d'aller aux beaux-arts de Rennes pour m'inscrire à des cours du soir "aménagement d'intérieur". Et alors là une foule pas possible !! au bout d'une heure d'attente abandon par KO !! es du retourner au boulot  
je vais retenter ce soir :love: j'espère avoir la possibilité de m'inscrire, car il ne propose que 2 jours d'inscription. Aujourd'hui, en journée continue, et demain de 8h à 12h et 14h à 18h, c'est à dire sur les horaires de boulot, ce qui est très logique pour des cours du soir. donc destinés à des gens qui travaillent !!    :hein: 

allez il faut être opiniatre et optimiste dans la vie :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de finir une journée de cours tout à fait banale ... qui a d'abord attaquée par un café réchauffé bouillu :sick: ...

 j'ai commencé par une blessure en sport, puis cours de physique chimie     avec ma pire prof...où bien sur mon portable à "sonner" histoire d'être discrète  :love: , pause bouffe (déguelasse !! est-ce la peine de préciser... ) et enfin 1h 1/2 de maths avec un prof fantastique  ...

Soirée assez calme en prévision , 2/3 bouquins a acheter toujours pour le lycée et session imprimante  ...Peut-être un furtif passage au toubar 

Bonne fin d'aprèm à tous et Bonne soirée   



:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Un mémoire à faire, le dernier et après finis la douce vie étudiante
> Mais ce qui est terrible ce n'est pas de ne plus être étudiante car qui sait un jour je reprendrai peut être pour le plaisr  mais c'est rédiger un mémoire qui ne changera rien sera lu par trois personnes et après...


Courage Ginette !!!!!!!!! 
...ma fille vient de terminer le sien et l'a présenté début septembre avec succès...
Finie pour elle aussi la vie d'étudiante ... et j'avoue que cette période de mémoire a été l'une des plus dures périodes de toutes ses études.... 
Mais qu'elle joie ça a été lorsqu'elle a réussi...!!! ... allez ! vas-y !


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Courage Ginette !!!!!!!!!
> ...ma fille vient de terminer le sien et l'a présenté début septembre avec succès...
> Finie pour elle aussi la vie d'étudiante ... et j'avoue que cette période de mémoire a été l'une des plus dures périodes de toutes ses études....
> Mais qu'elle joie ça a été lorsqu'elle a réussi...!!! ... allez ! vas-y !


En ce qui me concerne, mon tour viendra à la fin de l'année... va falloir bosser...  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2005)

Prenez une image de 12 pixels par 12 pixels, à l'aide d'un outil quelquonque (plutot un crayon virtuel de 1 pixel) faites des petits carrés noirs (d'un pixel) pour representer tout un tas de choses et de concepts.
(entre 137 : un sac de riz, un bol de riz, un verre de saké, une bouteille de saké, une tasse, une montre, une bague, danger, Secret, up, down, prohibition, du pain, un escargot, un cochon, un cheval, des bananes, pommes cerises, le Mont Fuji, une ecole, plein, vide, un col,  une pousse, un poussin, une tulipe, une rose etc...)

J'adore les defis de psychopathe, et je suis payé pour ça   :love:


----------



## Nephou (12 Septembre 2005)

grug... tu connais pixen ?


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est des films cochons, c'est ça ?
> :rose:
> _Mega-Pixen, Ultra-Pixen, et tout ?_


Les films de filles à gros seins, je crois que c'est Vixen plutôt


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> grug... tu connais pixen ?


 un lien (non, roberto, pas du bondage) peut etre ?


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon sang [claquement de doigts], *c'est POUR ÇA* que je le trouve pas en dévédé sur CDiscount© !!


Tu veux dire que c'était une blague et que je suis passé complètement à côté ??
Ah merde.


----------



## Stargazer (12 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non pas à côté : pile dedans !!
> :king:
> 
> :love:



Ce que tu peux être vixen parfois toi !


----------



## iKool (12 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu peux être vixen parfois toi !


Même pas vixé !
d'ailleurs, je mêne une vixen (un esprit xsain dans un corps xsain) et je ne me vixe pas aussi facilement !


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2005)

:affraid: Je sors d'ecouter une interview de houelbec et une de dantec :affraid:
j'eteins la radio histoire d'arreter de me faire du mal pour rien


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> grug... tu connais pixen ?


 ok 

neanmoins sur ce que je fais en ce moment la contrainte est : du noir et du rien.

(c'est destiné à etre integré dans une typo, qui ne srrvira qu'en corp 12, sans lissage


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de découvrir que mes parents ont payés l'ISF pendant 5 ans sans jamais me le dire  :hein:   




Bah oui là, le gars à la tv au Zaping, Patrick Devédjiant  il a dit que toute personne possédant une maison familliale en Ile de France payait l'ISF    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Et ça va? Tu le vis bien?


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Septembre 2005)

Après une séance photo laborieuse :rose: vu mon angoisse face à l'objectif...

Je remercie le courage et l'opiniâtreté des photographes, accéssoiristes, technicien lumière, etc..  :love:
Au final, c'est plutôt pas mal réussit ! MERCI ! :love:

Plus serieusement je suis allée acheter mes bouquins de révisions  oui déjà !  et c'est beaucoup moins drôle ! mais bon ...


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)

dur de se mettre à bosser quand on en a vraiment pas envie...

une journée de repos c'est pas fait pour bosser d'un autre côté!    je vais en profiter pour continuer à me détendre pendant que ginette travaille dur à côté...  

une douce lassitude m'empeche d'etre efficace... et c'est pas EZ3kiel qui va arranger ça... envie de voler à travers la nuit    :love:


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir que mes parents ont payés l'ISF pendant 5 ans sans jamais me le dire  :hein:



on nous cache tout on nous dit rien  







			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui là, le gars à la tv au Zaping, Patrick Devédjiant  il a dit que toute personne possédant une maison familliale en Ile de France payait l'ISF    :mouais:


 au prix des maison en ile de france, ça fait un certain nombre de gens, effectivement.
(l'ISF est calculé sur le patrimoine, et avec les flambées des prix de l'immobilier)
mais malheureusement pas tous.


----------



## Nephou (12 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> neanmoins sur ce que je fais en ce moment la contrainte est : du noir et du rien.
> 
> (c'est destiné à etre integré dans une typo, qui ne srrvira qu'en corp 12, sans lissage




Désolé j'avais contribué juste avant de quitter le boulot, pas reconnecté depuis.

_là maintenant ma femme reborde d'énergie... elle reste debout pour faire descendre notre fille on ne sait jamais  :love: :love: :love:_


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _là maintenant ma femme reborde d'énergie... elle reste debout pour faire descendre notre fille on ne sait jamais  :love: :love: :love:_



  

Avec une arme à feu quelconque elle pourrait pas le faire elle même c'te feignasse ?


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Avec une arme à feu quelconque elle pourrait pas le faire elle même c'te feignasse ?



Ben Grug... m'enfin... ...  ça risque de sonner au passage du portillon...


----------



## Nephou (12 Septembre 2005)

[...]*



*je reste sans voix









  


_Bon je réveille qui cette nuit si mon sommeil se fait faucher en plein rêve pour cause de "descente"_


----------



## Nephou (12 Septembre 2005)

*réponse groupée*



la valise est prête et c'est pour le 18 normalement


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Désolé j'avais contribué juste avant de quitter le boulot, pas reconnecté depuis.
> 
> _là maintenant ma femme reborde d'énergie... elle reste debout pour faire descendre notre fille on ne sait jamais  :love: :love: :love:_




J'avoue que j'ai mis un peu de temps à comprendre  Je croyais qu'elle était née déjà


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _là maintenant ma femme reborde d'énergie... elle reste debout pour faire descendre notre fille on ne sait jamais  :love: :love: :love:_




tu viens chercher un'autre moyen pour accoucher plus rapidement ?


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> au prix des maison en ile de france, ça fait un certain nombre de gens, effectivement.
> (l'ISF est calculé sur le patrimoine, et avec les flambées des prix de l'immobilier)
> mais malheureusement pas tous.




Oui enfin c'est quand même 732 000 euro de patrimoine  l'ISF :affraid: Ca fait cher la maison :rateau: 
Puis c'était une blague, mes parents n'ont jamais payé cet impot  Ils sont profs avec un crédit de 20 ans, comme je pense la pluspart des propriétaires d'Ile de France...   

Enfin la phrase de Devedjiant m'a parut un peu beaucoup éxagérée  mais c'est peut être moi qui suis à coté des réalités...


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> neanmoins sur ce que je fais en ce moment la contrainte est : du noir et du rien.
> 
> (c'est destiné à etre integré dans une typo, qui ne srrvira qu'en corp 12, sans lissage




Rincompris a quoi ca servait ce truc


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Rincompris a quoi ca servait ce truc


  moi non plus, pas eu le temps d'essayer 

Edith :

visiblement c'est un petit programme de dessin au pixel, avec des calques et une palette "intelligente" (qui te permet de changer toutes les occurences d'une couleurs)

sympa et en donationware.
interresant, vu qu'on est souvent perdu devant une usine à gaz pour faire de simple trucs au pixel.


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que j'ai mis un peu de temps à comprendre  Je croyais qu'elle était née déjà


  tu restes quand même hyper plus rapide que moi


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Septembre 2005)

Encore une courte nuit avec au réveil un gros coup de blues, de fatigue..., mal à la gorge & courbatures...

Envie de rien sauf peut-être rester sous ma couette au chaud, à l'abri des choses déplaisantes que me réserve ma journée...:rose: Même pas le courage de me lever chercher ma tasse de thé qui infuse dans la cuisine...Je sens que ma journée va être lourde à supporter...très lourde...! Envie de tout arreter, de me prendre une semaine de pause (déjà...) mais j'ai pas le choix "lycée = assiduité" enfin pour mon année de Term en tout cas...

On ne peut pas dire que mon post soit très coloré en smileys alors...
Bonne journée à tous   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens chercher un'autre moyen pour accoucher plus rapidement ?



Tiens là j'me dis qu'on pourrait donner quelques conseils à Mme Nephou , hein Robertav  bon ok pas des conseils au niveau théorie : ça je crois qu'elle est calée à ce sujet  mais disons quelques questions pratiques ... je vois bien ça : 

 "Comment mordre son obstétricien, insulter la sage femme ..bref avoir un accouchement *vraiment* mémorable" selon Robertav
 "L'art d'accoucher en 5 mn" selon Lorna ... 
 "Vous êtes pressée (ou gonflée) vous ne pouvez plus attendre ? J'AI la solution (matériel nécessaire un chat et un toit ... :mouais: )

etc etc ...

Mais ... :hein: je doute que ce soit le meilleur endroit   

Sinon une autre belle journée en vue, et celle-ci avec un peu de soleil en plus :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

Pitin, pitin ! 9h ?!  Mais qu'est-ce que je fous encore au lit ? je devrais être au bureau depuis une demie-heure ? Merd', merd', merd' ! 
Bon, vite la douche, alors, pantalon ici, quelle chemise. Merde, elle est pas repassée ! On dira que c'est à la mode !
Petit déj en vitesse (mais devant MacG quand même, vous avec encore floodé cette nuit !), téléphone à la comptable : « Heu, je vais être en retard ! Tu sais, je l'ai jamais fait ce coup, mais mon réveil n'a pas sonné :rateau: Oui, oui, je rattraperais ! »
En plus, je me suis même pas totalement reposé 
Allez, bonne journée à tous, moi je vais commencer ma journée en retard !


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens chercher un'autre moyen pour accoucher plus rapidement ?




J'ai bien entendu parler du "déclenchement à l'italienne" si c'est de ça que tu veux me parler


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> "Comment mordre son obstétricien, insulter la sage femme ..bref avoir un accouchement *vraiment* mémorable" selon Robertav




tu exageres un peu non ?    :rateau:       

bon , vi, je sais , c'est la verité  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 


..... et moi qui voulais seulement dire  a madame Nephou de s'assoir simplement sur une chaise , 
se pencher en avant et faire semblant   de lacer ses chaussures .....
c'est comme cela que j'ai obligé a sortir fiston a bout de 2 fausse alerte !!


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Encore une courte nuit avec au réveil un gros coup de blues, de fatigue..., mal à la gorge & courbatures...
> 
> Envie de rien sauf peut-être rester sous ma couette au chaud, à l'abri des choses déplaisantes que me réserve ma journée...:rose: Même pas le courage de me lever chercher ma tasse de thé qui infuse dans la cuisine...Je sens que ma journée va être lourde à supporter...très lourde...! Envie de tout arreter, de me prendre une semaine de pause (déjà...) mais j'ai pas le choix "lycée = assiduité" enfin pour mon année de Term en tout cas...
> 
> ...


Ben alors, qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? ça allait bien hier soir pourtant !
Cossy, tu le sais, s'il y a une année à pas rater, c'est celle-ci ! 
Je t'appellerais bien, mais je risquerais de te faire jeter du cours... 
Courage :love:


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'expliqueras comment tu fais avec les _un-peu-plus-vieilles_ en première année de bétéhess, que je sache comment faire diiiiis ??



Toi, de là ou tu es: tu ne fais pas ! c'est tout


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'expliqueras comment tu fais avec les _un-peu-plus-vieilles_ en première année de bétéhess, que je sache comment faire diiiiis ??
> :rose:


Gros malin, sauf que je ne cherche pas à draguer cette chère Cossy...
Le charme, Vincent, le charme 
_Et de nous deux, lequel est célibataire ? _ :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'expliqueras comment tu fais avec les _un-peu-plus-vieilles_ en première année de bétéhess, que je sache comment faire diiiiis ??




Ben tu leur projettes plein de films/vidéos d'artistes (une bonne piste : fluxus), tu leur demandes de réfléchir là-dessus, tu prends des postures (pas des poses hein, des postures ) tranchées mais pas effrayantes (plein de détails rigolos, un fétichisme visuel soft _sur un animal quelquonque_, une manière de s'habiller). Tu ponctues tes interventions d'allusion à ta vie de père de famille (cassettes remplacées par des dessins animés...). Dans ton discours tu insiste sur « l'art en tant qu'échange sensuel dans lequel aucun sens ne doit être négligé » et tu illustre ton propos.

voilà voilà


Ah non, prévois aussi un activisme social _cool_


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> :rateau:
> 
> *Hé ben p... c'est pas gagné.*
> ...



Bin tu souris avec tes deux dents en avant, à la bugs bunny (dont tu amènes les K7 vidéo histoire de te tromper, comme suggéré), et tu indiques travailler dans un refuge de la SPA tous les vikend. Maintenant si la SPA c'est trop cool, pour coller avec ton look de jeannot lapin, tu n'auras qu'à dire que tu milites contre la vivisection, par exemple.


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon, malgré un week-end typiquement lillois, l'été du mois de septembre est revenu. Le temps est donc au soleil, il fait beau et chaud, les oiseaux chantent, tout ça. Non en fait on n'entend pas tellement d'oiseaux ici... J'entends surtout le ronronnement ou le sifflement des machines, le cliquetis des souris et au loin les bruits du chantier. J'en suis fort aise. Y a bien le vent dans les feuilles des arbres parfois, mais il faut vraiment tendre l'oreille pour espérer les entendre dans tout ça.
Et puis maintenant j'ai décidé d'écouter mon iPod par le _truchement_ de mes écouteurs in-ear alors j'entends plus grand chose de ce qui se passe autour... Je vais me mettre du Michael Jackson tiens, c'est vrai que j'en ai pas souvent dans ma playlist aléatoire, ça manque... Et puis ça me fera penser à autre chose si j'arrive pas à me concentrer sur le boulot (comme c'est présentement le cas puisque je suis en train de poster ici !!)
Par contre le problème des in-ear c'est que le réglage du son ne descend pas assez bas parfois ! C'est pratique de mettre le son directement dans le euh trou des oreilles et en particulier ça permet d'entendre plus fort en mettant plus moins fort, mais du coup ben ça permet pas d'entendre moins plus fort pareil, et j'aime pas trop beaucoup ça ! Enfin je me comprends.

PS: tu sais Roberto tu peux peut-être conseiller à tes élèves de consulter un certain forum très intéressant par ses sections techniques sur les arts graphiques notamment, mais aussi son forum rendez-vous qui leur permettrait de rencontrer des tas de gens sympas et marrants et célib... euh et marrants.


----------



## iKool (13 Septembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, sur fond de bruits de chantier (fenêtre ouverte) j'ai un bug à corriger en recette.
Ah, enfin ! Un peu de stress !


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2005)

pfiou, je repars au taf dans 10 minutes et j'ai pas le moral...je suis naze comme si ça fesait deja 3 mois que je bossais non-stop   Je ne comprend pas, la vie m'use ... et je suis sensée être jeune et forte encore ! Mais je me laisse porter à la derive...là je traine sur les forums mais ça n'enlève en rien cet ennui et cette lassitude qui me trainent a ras le sol !  :rateau: 
Là je suis en train de me dire que ça ne peux plus continuer comme ça...je dois me sortir de ces conneries...au moins en ce qui me concerne...les autres ben j'ai du mal a les sortir de leur merde ces temps !!! Mais où sont passées mes mains porteuses ????    :mouais: 

Merdoum, faut deja que j'oublie tout ça ! La petite folle dingue m'attend ...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2005)

Là je déguste le nouveau sujet de jéromemac


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je déguste le nouveau sujet de jéromemac


 

mouaaaaah ah ah..

je dois dire que c'est du caviar :love:
sinon, en ce moment, là, je glande quelques poignées de minutes avant un rdv avec le big boss :affraid:
vais-je mourrir?


----------



## iKool (13 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mouaaaaah ah ah..
> 
> je dois dire que c'est du caviar :love:
> sinon, en ce moment, là, je glande quelques poignées de minutes avant un rdv avec le big boss :affraid:
> vais-je mourrir?


Oui.
Mais peut-être pas aujourd'hui.


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Mais peut-être pas aujourd'hui.


 
Mon dieu, si c'est pour finir de cette manière, autant que ça vienne le plus vite pour être fixé sur la suite


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

là je suis en train d'essayer (pour la 51 ème fois) d'arrêter de fumer ! ça dit pas que je replonge ce week-end, mais je voudrais bien arrêter !
pas de clope depuis dimanche... bon, là c'est facile, mais n'empêche que...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant* je réfléchis à un stratagème efficace pour échapper à une nana enthousiaste graphiste indépendante qui a une envie manifeste et parfaitement claire de partager un local professionnel avec moi et à qui j'ai bêtement envoyer mon numéro de portab'...
> :rose:    :hein:  :rateau:



Et oh c'est pas fini oui d'étaler la vie privée comme ça !! 
Je pensais que tu saurais rester discret sur ce coup-là ! :mouais:  



 Puisque c'est ça ... je vais parler de .... Robertav ! 

oui ce matin j'ai pensé à Robertav !
J'aime bien ballader mes baskets au marché, il y à le marché des "comestibles" , avec les maraîchers, fromagers, fleuristes qui vendent leurs produits, ces temps-ci y'en à quelques uns qui viennent vendre les girolles ou cèpes ou encore trompettes de la mort cueillis la veille :love: (d'ailleurs l'autre jour j'ai fait une de ces sauces avec des girolles poêlées à la crème  et délicieusement assaisonnées servies sur des pâtes fraîches .. muuummm :love: mais bon là je m'égare :mouais: (ce midi je les ai faites juste poêlées ) ..bon euh je disais, j'aime errer dans le marché chercher l'inspiration gustative ... et puis rencontrer certains personnages ...
 Si on pousse les grandes lanières de plastique translucide on tombe du côté de "carré des halles" là les poissonniers, fromagers (mais non producteurs) autres vendeurs de fruits et légumes, spécialiste de l'olive, de cuisine italienne, ou bien encore de spécialités basques ou gasconnes (tiens j'ai pas vu de spéacialités du béarn  ) ...

Et puis plus loin dehors, sur une petite place juste en face de l'école de ma plus jeune fille, il y à le marché ; le baza.
On y trouve de tout des vêtements, des livres d'occasion, de la vaisselle, des bijoux, de tout ... et là il y à un personnage qui vend des fringues de "fripperies"...

Un homme plutôt moyen, pratiquant assidûment la gonflette, les t-shirts portés deux tailles en dessous témoignent de son dur labeur de fabricant de muscles,  le t-shirt rentré soignement dans son jean (moulant of course ), "Tiagues" aux pieds et foulards à tête de mort sur la tête rasée ou chauve j'ai pas vérifié, visage peu avenant genre machoire inférieure à la Shwarzi  ... voilà notre mister des marchés de Pau ! 

Il suffit de passer devant son stand pour l'entendre crier de sa douce voix canardeuse sick: )

*aaaaaAAAAAllleeEEEEZ les fifiiiiillllles on fouiiiiillle on fouiiiinnne, aaaaaalleeez les fiffiiiilles !

:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

*
Ce matin j'ai pensé à Robertav ...  


Et dans ces moments-là je regrette vraiment de ne pas avoir de dictaphone , je vous posterai bien une carte postale sonore !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant* je réfléchis à un stratagème efficace pour échapper à une nana enthousiaste graphiste indépendante qui a une envie manifeste et parfaitement claire de partager un local professionnel avec moi et à qui j'ai bêtement envoyer mon numéro de portab'...


:affraid: :affraid:  ... grossière erreur !!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau: 
Ou on a deux portables parfaitement identiques pour tromper l'adversaire et dans ce cas, on en réserve un pour la famille, les amis et le deuxième pour ... ben pour ... :rose: :rose: , ou on n'en a qu'un et on ferme sa gueule !!!!!! :love: :love: 

ps : mon fils serait ici il me traiterait de "vieux rat" !!!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant* je fais chauffer.
> L'eau du bain des gars.
> Les mogettes cuisinées à la tomate, avec une feuille de laurier...
> :love:



Tu baignes tes mômes dans l'eau de cuisson des haricots ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant* je sais enfin que demain midi, *sûr de sûr*, le proprio de l'appart' que ça va faire cinq jours qu'on délire dessus nous appelle pour nous dire sa décision...
> :mouais:
> ^
> J'aime bien la gueule de ce smiley ! :love:



T'es sur d'être pressé de connaître la réponse ?  :mouais: (pour te faire plaisir, le smiley) 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant* je réfléchis à un stratagème efficace pour échapper à une nana enthousiaste graphiste indépendante qui a une envie manifeste et parfaitement claire de partager un local professionnel avec moi et à qui j'ai bêtement envoyer mon numéro de portab'...
> :rose:    :hein:  :rateau:



L'erreur, dans ton cas, c'est d'AVOIR un portable


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Envie de rien sauf peut-être rester sous ma couette au chaud, à l'abri des choses déplaisantes que me réserve ma journée...:rose:



_*Choses déplaisantes : *_je n'aurais pas pu prédire mieux...!  Donc ce matin après mon post je vais au lycée comme prévu (ou presque..!)...je traverse la rue et là une voiture qui déboule à 110 et qui s'arrete à 0,5cm de moi en me klaxonant ...alors que bien sur le feu est vert pour les pietons ! 

Voilà sinon ma diectrice a fait sa crise d'_auto_rité ! :mouais: et nous a bloqué le self pendant 30min pour mettre les choses au point avec les cuistos !!! :hein: du coup j'ai pas eu le temps de prendre ma pause bouffe!... Journée de m****, 7h de cours sans bouffer  !!   J'ai vraiment pas de chance en ce moment...


----------



## jahrom (13 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> _*Choses déplaisantes : *_je n'aurais pas pu prédire mieux...!  Donc ce matin après mon post je vais au lycée comme prévu (ou presque..!)...je traverse la rue et là une voiture qui déboule à 110 et qui s'arrete à 0,5cm de moi en me klaxonant ...alors que bien sur le feu est vert pour les pietons !
> 
> Voilà sinon ma diectrice a fait sa crise d'_auto_rité ! :mouais: et nous a bloqué le self pendant 30min pour mettre les choses au point avec les cuistos !!! :hein: du coup j'ai pas eu le temps de prendre ma pause bouffe!... Journée de m****, 7h de cours sans bouffer  !!   J'ai vraiment pas de chance en ce moment...



Et bien dis donc, t'as des vrais soucis toi...


----------



## prerima (13 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et bien dis donc, t'as des vrais soucis toi...




et ouais !     :mouais:


----------



## ginette107 (13 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> là je suis en train d'essayer (pour la 51 ème fois) d'arrêter de fumer ! ça dit pas que je replonge ce week-end, mais je voudrais bien arrêter !
> pas de clope depuis dimanche... bon, là c'est facile, mais n'empêche que...




Félicitation  :love: Tiens le coup  
Après conseil d'ex fumeuse( 3 ans d'arrêt ) pour arrêter efficacement il faut te déconditionner et ne pas penser que  "arrêter de fumer "c'est  une frustration mais c'est  UNE DELIVRANCE   
Bon courage :love:


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:  ... grossière erreur !!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau:
> Ou on a deux portables parfaitement identiques pour tromper l'adversaire et dans ce cas, on en réserve un pour la famille, les amis et le deuxième pour ... ben pour ... :rose: :rose: , ou on n'en a qu'un et on ferme sa gueule !!!!!! :love: :love:



ou on n'en en pas et c'est beaucoup plus simple !   

(De toutes façons je vais souvent me balader dans des endroits perdus où le portable marche "avec modération"    )


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2005)

Là j'ai la tête qui tourne. Sûrement un peu trop de mélanges (mais j'adore les mélanges  ) et surtout un sourire, aperçu au coin d'une rue ce soir. Un sourire qui me hante, attaque l'intérieur.  Putain de sourire !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça dit pas que je replonge ce week-end, mais je voudrais bien arrêter !



sur que là, tu as pas choisi la bonne semaine....  
en tout cas, je te le rapellerai........

bon, je rentre d'une journée mortelle....j'ai pas arreté....(oui, personne me crois....comme d'hab...)
bon.....je vais aller faire un tour sur le chat....


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2005)

Là, je mange une pomme histoire de feter la fin de ma charette typo/pixel.
Thelonius Monk plays Ellington, et j'hésite à sortir boire un verre.

Quel est le cretin qui a accepté une reu à 9 heures du mat'...


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

Ouf ! et moi voilà rentré, je viens de refaire le monde avec un ami cinéaste ! ça déménage !
Allez, ce soir je mets bien mon réveil pour me lever demain matin (pfffff). je vais aller sauver la vie à un médecin, sans Mac depuis une semaine !
Je suis claqué, mais pas assez pour m'écrouler sur mon clavier !
J'ai reçu un texte tout gentil de Cossy :love: mais je suis tout triste de savoir que tu vas pas bien  ! Courage, je pense à toi et je t'envoie tout plein de pensées positives ! :love:
Allez, dodo maintenant, c'est pas raisonable d'être debout à cette heure quand on doit se lever... à cette heure :rateau:

Faut vraiment que j'aille me coucher :casse: ! bonne nuit aux users de la nuit !


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation  :love: Tiens le coup
> Après conseil d'ex fumeuse( 3 ans d'arrêt ) pour arrêter efficacement il faut te déconditionner et ne pas penser que  "arrêter de fumer "c'est  une frustration mais c'est  UNE DELIVRANCE
> Bon courage :love:





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> sur que là, tu as pas choisi la bonne semaine....
> en tout cas, je te le rapellerai........


Merci beaucoup pour vos encouragements ! :love: 
c'est sur que j'ai pas choisi le bon moment (l'Expo va être drôle !) mais vraiment faut que je m'y mette...
Stook, je compte sur toi ! 

Bon, je vais me coucher ! bonne nuit ! :love:


----------



## Macoufi (14 Septembre 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Septembre 2005)

*Là, je viens de recevoir tout à l'heure en sortant du boulot une sorte d'espèce de message assez halluciné*
D'une espèce d'olibrius illuminé à point d'exclamation et pomme tricolores clignotantes, récemment passé au vert par ici.


"Monseigneur, j'ai péché et je viens me confesser, je vous appelle Monseigneur, blablabli et blablabla..."

Que j'ai d'abord cru à un délire mystique de je ne sais quel prosélyte évangélistico quelque chose de mes fesses qui ferait de l'évangélisation téléphonique et qui m'aurait laissé un message sur ma messagerie pour me faire partager sa joie d'avoir trouvé le chemin de vérité ou je ne sais quoi (!!!)


 :affraid: 


Au final, bon, au bout de deux secondes  où je me suis dit : "c'est quoi ce truc de foudingue" j'ai compris le truc mais uh, héhé, j'ai été euh... surpris, voilà, c'est le mot : surpris.


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là, je viens de recevoir tout à l'heure en sortant du boulot une sorte d'espèce de message assez halluciné*
> D'une espèce d'olibrius illuminé à point d'exclamation et pomme tricolores clignotantes, récemment passé au vert par ici.
> 
> 
> ...


   

Je savais que ça te plairait


----------



## Spyro (14 Septembre 2005)

Alors ce matin y a des gens qui sont rentrés chez ma mamie...
Alors la maison bon c'est une petite maison sans étage avec un jardin et une verranda, idéale pour deux retraités de la poste (enfin elle est plus que un maintenant ), et alors la verranda elle ferme mal, y a une des portes, sous le figuier (superbe le figuier), qu'on peut ouvrir comme ça sans la clef alors ils sont rentrés et puis ils sont allés dans le garage et la petite chambre à coté du garage, et ils ont bu de la bière apparemment (pourtant elle devait pas être fraiche) et piqué des outils pour les mettre dans des valises et puis après eh bien ils se sont dit, on va continuer par la maison alors il ont cassé la vitre de la porte et puis ils ont commencé à entrer et puis là y a ma mamie qu' a été réveillée par le bruit qu'a allumé la lumière et puis ils sont partis. Elle a juste eu le temps de les voir partir par la vitre, apparemment ils étaient deux, on sait pas encore ce qu'ils ont emporté... :hein:

Bon enfin apparemment elle a pas eu peur été choquée ou rien, et ils ont rien emporté d'important (le pinar est dans la cave et y a pas de saucisson corse en cette saison), alors bon. On va quand même mettre une porte plus solide...

Et puis ce week-end c'est anniv de ma chtite nièce à la maison (la plus petite des deux)   :love: :love:
Et d'ici gros coup de bourre au boulot pour finir un papier  :hein:

* Spyro soupire *


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là, je viens de recevoir tout à l'heure en sortant du boulot une sorte d'espèce de message assez halluciné*
> D'une espèce d'olibrius illuminé à point d'exclamation et pomme tricolores clignotantes, récemment passé au vert par ici.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ah mais si c'est une séance d'absolution collective, je vais peut-être revoir ma décision. Plein de péchés que je sais plus où stocker


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et d'ici gros coup de bourre au boulot


   ... salopiot ! Spyro !!!!!!!!!!   :love: 
ps :   ... profites-en !!!!!!!!!


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... salopiot ! Spyro !!!!!!!!!!   :love:
> ps :   ... profites-en !!!!!!!!!


Moouuuuuarff change pas thebig
dommage que la machine ne me laisse pas te distribuer un CDB   :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je crois que je vais reprendre Roberto & Pépita.
> _C'est mon truc, je rigole tout seul mais au moins personne m'emmerde._


En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne ! 
Mais nous on t'aime Roberto :love:


----------



## Malow (14 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> on avait pas le bon profil)



Comme tu m'as dis un jour....t'inquiètes....ça viendra....


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

là , j'aimerais que quelqu'un me donne un coup de pied au cul , histoire que j'arréte 5mn de dire des conneries sur macgé ... suis un peu brouillon aujourd'hui   :mouais:


----------



## Malow (14 Septembre 2005)

Bon là tout de suite maintenant....comment dire....je me suis habillée en conséquence...hyper classe pour une fois...super sexy.... pour qu'on aille fêter nos deux ans....on a entamé l'apéro....mais il est toujours sur le forum...merci macG


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> là , j'aimerais que quelqu'un me donne un coup de pied au cul....



Penche toi !


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

vas y !


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Penche toi !


 



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> vas y !


 
Si ces deux posts-là ne trouvent pas leur place dans le zapping...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Alors _deux mobiles !_
> :mouais:
> :rateau:
> :casse:



NAN ! y t'en faut trois : un que c'est ton téléphone à toi perso, qu'y a que des gens sympas (ta femme, tes parents, ta belle mère, moi, etc ...) qu'ont le N°, un que c'est pour le boulot, et pour les nanas qui veulent partager un atelier avec toi, et un troisième, tout pourri, que t'achètes d'occaze, pour quand les racailles du coin te braque dans la rue en disant "aboule ton portab ou on t'éclate la chetron !".

 :rateau: 

tu mords le topo ?


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2005)

C'est vrai que tu les préfères comme ça...     ​


----------



## Malow (14 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Si ces deux posts-là ne trouvent pas leur place dans le zapping...



Heureusement, la Malow, elle a beaucoup d'humour....


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

Je viens d'éternuer ! J'espère ne pas avoir pris froid à la veille de mes vacances (oui, j'ai pris des vacances pour monter à l'Æ...) ! 

Bon, voilà, je suis content, je viens de remettre en ligne http://www.lemacexiste.com dont je suis assez fier :rose: ! Ça me promet vraiment une une semaine chargée !  :love:

Bon, je suis pas couché moi !


----------



## Malow (14 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça me promet vraiment une une semaine chargée !  :love:



Youpiiii !!!!!!  je vais revoir Mado !!!!! :love:


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

La maintenant.....le temps de l'écrire qu'on est déjà plus maintenant, mais après...
Le temps passe, défile même à une vitesse...grand V...

On vient de rentrer d'un diner en amoureux, dans un petit resto indien de quartier (comme on les aime). Le vin fut bon et les souvenirs de ces deux années passées avec celle qui m'accompagne, m'ont remplie de joie et de bonheur.

Je me sens bien. Je vous aime. Je l'aime. :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2005)

*Bonne fin de Nuit à tous les DEux...  :love: *​


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant.....le temps de l'écrire qu'on est déjà plus maintenant, mais après...
> Le temps passe, défile même à une vitesse...grand V...
> 
> On vient de rentrer d'un diner en amoureux, dans un petit resto indien de quartier (comme on les aime). Le vin fut bon et les souvenirs de ces deux années passées avec celle qui m'accompagne, m'ont remplie de joie et de bonheur.
> ...


C'est bô l'amour (moi aussi je t'aime jarhom :love: ) ! 
C'est con mais de lire ton message, je me retrouve avec un sourire con aux lèvres, me rappelant de bons souvenirs de quand j'étais pas célibataire et ça fait plaisir ! Soyez heureux, je vous souhaite « tout le bonheur du monde » :love:


----------



## jahrom (15 Septembre 2005)

Bon bah maintenant que j'ai fait mon quart d'heure bouffon, je vais pouvoir redevenir detestable...


----------



## sofiping (15 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne fin de Nuit à tous les DEux...  :love: *​



Aaaaahh morbleu , je me suis precipiter la dessus comme si c'etais un lien ...   :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaahh morbleu , je me suis precipiter la dessus comme si c'etais un lien ...   :rose:



ça fait ça a chaque fois...



bon, et me voila de retour avec mes histoires de pneu....
et oui.....alors voila.....
aujourd'hui, arrive enfin un pneu a Perpi....a la concession.(encore que j'ai du bol, on etait parti sur un mois...)
je vais le chercher avec un ami qui me propose de me mener jusqu'a Quillan pour poser le pneu et recuperer la voiture...mec sympa...
donc, le pneu récupéré, nous voila parti....
bon, c'est juste 77Km mais 77Km de route de m....
enfin, on arrive....
une fois là-bas, voila que le garagiste me dis....
-mais je vous ai pas prevenu...?
-non....?  quoi...?
-ben, c'est pas le pneu, c'est la Jante, a l'interieur....elle est morte....
-et vous attendiez quoi pour me le dire....?
-le pneu...
-mais on s'en fou du pneu, si c'est la jante...,non...?
-si !
-ben alors...?
-Ben alors je croyais que vous alliez ramener aussi une jante...
-et vous m'avez appelé pour me dire qu'il fallait juste un pneu et que de cette taille vous n'en aviez pas...
-Ben oui
-Et comment je devine pour la Jante...?
-ça, je sais pas...mais c'est pas le pneu !
-oui, mais si je suis pas au courant, je le sais comment.....?
-heu...
-oui, heu....putain....
-bon, de toute facon, des jantes comme ça, c'est trop gros...puis c'est allemand, j'en aurai pas...!
-Pu........
-bon, on le monte ce pneu....
-mais pas sur une jante morte....
-ben, non...
-et l'autre pneu...?
-l'est bon....
-ok, je me debrouille, oubliez moi!

Et me voila qui rapelle l'assistance en leur expliquant....et en ajoutant que en plus elle coule l'huile (je m'en rend compte durant mon appel...)
du coup, voila que je m'en retourne de Quillan (sont fou, sont fou.....)
arrive a ma concession...qui me dit, pas de soucis, le pneu on vous le reprend....et la jante, je l'ai sous 36 heures...pour le reste on gere, la voiture arrive demain matin....
tenez, nous vous pretons une forFour (ké plutot sympa d'ailleurs...)

enfin, moralité...je perds encore une semaine pour rien.....
des fois, je me trouve incroyablement calme.....
enfin....
voila.....
l'aime bien cette forFour...heureusement, parti comme c'est parti, je me dis que je l'ai pour un moment...
vivement que je retrouve ma ture...

bon, ++


----------



## Taho! (15 Septembre 2005)

Stook, spécialiste du style télégraphique 
Et encore on a eu de la chance, il aurait pu découper son message en plusieurs posts pour faire plus de posts (vil floodeur ) 

Courage, j'espère que tu vas t'en sortir de cette histoire de fous ! Tu connais la Loi de Murphy 

« Il y a deux choses infinies, l'univers et la bêtise humaine. Encore que, pour la première, je n'ai pas de cerrtitude absolue » Albert E.


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est juste 77Km mais 77Km de route de m....




Mais elle est très belle, cette route, moi, je l'adore !   

Sinon, je compatis à tes malheurs. Pour te consoler, je peux t'en raconter d'autres un peu du même tonneau (mais avec quand même moins d'épisode) dans le même coin.   

À l'époque ma copine travaillait à Couiza. On décide un week-end en hiver de se retrouver avec des copains à Quillan pour aller à Montségur. Une des copines était assez jeune conductrice et elle a eu des émotions à discrétion.

Tout a bien commencé, à part qu'il y avait du verglas en arrivant au château de Montségur : le premier qui est descendu de voiture s'est pris un vol d'une élégance remarquable.   Bon, on monte au château, on redescend au village et là, il y avait aussi du verglas. Bilan, la copine recule pour se garer et met une roue dans le caniveau. On la sort (c'était pas lourd à l'époque, les voitures). Elle recule à nouveau, enfin vu le verglas, pas vraiment volontairement . Comme la pente était modérée, on a pu arrêter la voiture. Un bon repas fait passer tout ça. On continue les balades, la copine se remet de ses émotions. On rentre à Quillan, les uns repartent vers Perpignan, moi et ma copine vers Couiza.

Le lendemain matin, je pars à mon tour vers Perpignan. Quelques kilomètres après Quillan, je vois la voiture de la copine abandonnée au bord de la route. Je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de rigoler. Je n'ai eu l'explication qu'une fois rentré et ça valait son pesant de cacahuètes :

Elle est tombée en panne sèche. la deuxième voiture retourne chercher de l'essence à Quillan. Au retour, impossible d'ouvrir le réservoir. Redépart pour Quillan pour ramener le garagiste ouvrir le réservoir, autant que je me rappelle. Enfin, en tous cas, enfin de l'essence dans le réservoir. Elle s'apprête à redémarrer, je dis bien : "s'apprête" parce qu'au moment de tourner la clef dans le contact, clef qui avait été utilisée pour essayer d'ouvrir le réservoir, la clef se casse dans le Neimann.

Et voilà comment le lendemain, la voiture attendait patiemment sur le bord de la route. Heureusement, s'il n'y avait pas de portable à l'époque, il y avait 2 voitures, ce qui avait permis de rapatrier la foule. La copine avait ensuite une idée mitigée des déplacements en voiture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Y a qu'*un seul truc* qui va pas :
> 
> Tu verrais une photo, _même floue de loin mal cadrée_, de la nana en question, tu comprendrais que c'est pas compatib' avec le reste !!
> :rose:
> ...



Il semblerait qu'un pluriel inspiré t'ai un poil échappé dans mon post


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'éternuer ! J'espère ne pas avoir pris froid à la veille de mes vacances (oui, j'ai pris des vacances pour monter à l'Æ...) !
> 
> Bon, voilà, je suis content, je viens de remettre en ligne http://www.lemacexiste.com dont je suis assez fier :rose: ! Ça me promet vraiment une une semaine chargée !  :love:
> 
> Bon, je suis pas couché moi !



Y a plein de photos qui manquent, dans ton site, là.

Celà dit, je me souviens de deux films où des mac m'ont marqués, du début des années 80. l'un dont je ne me souviens plus que de ça, ou on voit un Mac genre 128 ou SE dont l'écran représente un visage, et, pourvu d'intelligence, dialogue directement avec son programmeur. Je crois que c'est un Disney. L'autre, c'est un StarTreck, ou ils reviennent dans le passé, sur Terre, pour sauver les baleines, et où l'ingénieur de l'Enterprise s'adresse à un SE 30 avec une phrase genre "Ordinateur, synthèse de la situation !", et s'étonne que le Mac ne lui réponde pas.

Je vais essayer de te retrouver des images du second (mais pas avant dimanche), pour le premier, c'est un souvenir lointain, je ne sais pas si ce n'était pas le dernier film de la série des "Coccinelles".


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Là ménant je suis en train de discuter sur méssène avec mon collègue qui est arrivé au Japon aujourd'hui (enfin cette nuit quoi pour nous), et qui va y passer 2 mois pour y bosser en collaboration avec nos collègues de l'université de Tsukuba. 
Si ça vous intéresse, il est bien arrivé mais il est fatigué  
Moi j'attends les photos


----------



## Ti'punch (15 Septembre 2005)

la cafetière est en train de faire son boulot pendant que je me réveille... :sleep: 

j'ai passé trop de temps à m'amuser avec dreamw cette nuit .... pfff .... c'est toujours pareil, quand on a un jour de repos on essaie de prévoir plein de trucs, et évidemment on ne se lève jamais à temps!
ça doit être une des variantes de la loi de Murphy!  :rose: 

bon sinon le ciel est bleu, et le soleil arrive à grands pas! Un bon point dans une journée qui va être consacrée aux courses (ménagères et professionelle ...) c'est ma banquière qui va être contente


----------



## woulf (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'autre, c'est un StarTreck, ou ils reviennent dans le passé, sur Terre, pour sauver les baleines, et où l'ingénieur de l'Enterprise s'adresse à un SE 30 avec une phrase genre "Ordinateur, synthèse de la situation !", et s'étonne que le Mac ne lui réponde pas.
> 
> Je vais essayer de te retrouver des images du second (mais pas avant dimanche), pour le premier, c'est un souvenir lointain, je ne sais pas si ce n'était pas le dernier film de la série des "Coccinelles".



Star trek IV  Scotty qui cause au mulot !


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en plein speed...


T'es surtout en plein écran


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

je vais appeler roscoe


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

T'inquiète je m'en occupe, il bosse ici


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2005)

faut que je pense à eteindre mon portable avant de rentrer en reunion, voire l'eteindre 1/2 heure avant, histoire de pas etre en retard.


----------



## sofiping (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en plein speed...
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



oh oui ... un donut !!!! 

un galopin m'y a fait gouterlors de mon dernier passage en californie ... 
Au début je croyais qu'il me fesait un plan X car il cherchait un coin tranquille sur un parking ... et moi qui comprenais rien quand il me disait : a donut ??? a donut ... ok ??? a force de rien comprendre et de voir ses gros yeux farceurs ... j'ai dis ok ( en pensant qu'il serait toujours temps de lui faire bouffer son volant si jamais on s'etait mal compris !!!) ... Bref , d'un seul coup il tourne son volant complétemnt à gauche , appuit sur l'accelerateur à fond et me fait remonter l'estomac jusqu'au cerveau .... 
j'ai fais 3 tours de Mustang ... retournée , mais super contente  :sick:


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là, je mange une pomme histoire de feter la fin de ma charette typo/pixel.
> Thelonius Monk plays Ellington, et j'hésite à sortir boire un verre.
> ...


A propos de Monk, y parait que c'est excellent, ça :


----------



## Nexka (15 Septembre 2005)

Là je reviens de mon lycée. 

Cet été, les gars qui prêtent les billards, babyfoot, et autres trucs payants à la cafétariat des élèves, ont installé un nouveau super distributeur :love:  

Un distributeur de STRINGS!!!!!!!!  :rateau:    
à 1 euros    :love: 

C'est dans des distributeurs rouges, comme pour les bonbons  ... Et les strings tombent dans des boules  

J'en ai acheté 2... C'est que ça va devenir collecteur, parce que le proviseur veut les suprimer  Il trouve que ça n'a pas sa place dans un lycée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Septembre 2005)

On comprend mieux la nécessité de retirer les distributeurs de M&m's des lycées effectivement ...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

pas super sexy, faut les supprimer


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Un distributeur de STRINGS!!!!!!!!  :rateau:
> J'en ai acheté 2...


  :rose:  

_ C'est quoi excatement le motif dessus ? C'est caché là   _


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas super sexy, faut les supprimer



encore que pour juger comme il faut...faudrait voir sur un modele....(heu, majeur hein...!)


----------



## Nexka (15 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> _ C'est quoi excatement le motif dessus ? C'est caché là   _



C'est un Lapin  







			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> pas super sexy, faut les supprimer



Oui mais c'est au hazard  C'est vrai que j'ai pas été gatée   Mais je collecte des pieces de 1 euros là, je vais y retourner, j'en ai vu des sympas  
En même temps ça coûte que 1 euro, c'est pas Dim non plus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Ouais mais faut penser à ces pauvres petites Lycéennes qui peuvent tomber en panne de string ! 

Ça vous est jamais arrivé vous hein ? 
 Parce que c'est pas drôle une panne de string, c'est bien d'avoir un distributeur à portée de fes..euh non de mains : imaginez :

-"maman, aujourd'hui ben .. il m'est arrivé un truc horrrrrrriiiible"
-" quoi ma chérie ?"
-" j'ai eu une panne de string !!!!!!! "
-" :affraid: nooOOOOOOn !!!!  mais c'est horrible, mais que fait donc ce pays pour les jeunes !!! ??? 


Non à la suppression des distributeurs de strings dans les Lycées !!!


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> On comprend mieux la nécessité de retirer les distributeurs de M&m's des lycées effectivement ...



 en effet, c'est pas compatible...


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

panne de string, panne de string, panne de string, panne de string...
Non c'est pas une contrepéterie  :hein: 


			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais je collecte des pieces de 1 euros là, je vais y retourner, j'en ai vu des sympas


Comme stook je préconise une séance d'essayage  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je suis en train de discuter sur méssène avec mon collègue qui est arrivé au Japon aujourd'hui (enfin cette nuit quoi pour nous), et qui va y passer 2 mois pour y bosser en collaboration avec nos collègues de l'université de Tsukuba.
> Si ça vous intéresse, il est bien arrivé mais il est fatigué
> Moi j'attends les photos



s'il pouvait aussi nous faire des photos du circuit, pour dans "Vroum vroum beurk"


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en plein speed...
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Vu c'que tu fais par terre, certains penserons que c'est pour te faire coopter comme membre du cercle


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vu c'que tu fais par terre, certains penserons que c'est pour te faire coopter comme membre du cercle



il l'est deja...


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

Hola à todos


----------



## Pierrou (15 Septembre 2005)

hop, petite heure de glandouille au CDI du bahut avant le sport 
alors, ça va bien, vous ? :love:


----------



## iNano (15 Septembre 2005)

De mon temps, on allait au café quand on avait des heures de libres... Les jeunes de maintenant, il voient plus que par l'Internet...  :hein: Tout se perd... :mouais:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> De mon temps, on allait au café quand on avait des heures de libres... Les jeunes de maintenant, il voient plus que par l'Internet...  :hein: Tout se perd... :mouais:  :love:


Ahhhhhh non, moi je vais boire des pintes, et quand mon estomac peut plus je viens poster


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

oups j'ai pas fini  
je suis allé manger en ville ce midi (à Rennes je précise) et ce soir premier match de coupe d'Europe contre Osasuna !! Ils sont chaud les Espagnols, enfin chauffé à l'alcool !!  
mais fort sympathique au demeurant !
mais ils ont tous 3 grammes, ils teindront jamais jusqu'à ce soir...  
enfin bref, je buvais ma noisette tranquille avec un pote lorsqu'un Espagnol qui balbutiait 2 mots de pseudo français vient accoster 2 types à côté de nous. Les deux types avaient eux aussi 3 grammes, mais étaient des pures produits Breton, avec les joues rouges et tout et tout  .
Et là une scène hallucinante  les Bretons ne parlaient pas un mot d'Espagnole et l'espagnole ne parlais pas plus Français mais nos bons gaillards ont passé la 1/2 heure de ma présence à tenir une conversation très vive, mais amicale, sans problème... je suis sur que personne ne se comprenait mais ça ne posait aucun problème !! :hein: 

Moralité :  si vous avez un entretien en langue étrangère que vous pensez ne pouvoir maîtriser, prenez une bonne cuite et tout ira bien... si possible saoulez la personne d'en face :love:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> De mon temps, on allait au café quand on avait des heures de libres... Les jeunes de maintenant, il voient plus que par l'Internet...  :hein: Tout se perd... :mouais:  :love:


ben foui, mais j'ai pas de sioux...  :sick:

En plus, comprenez ma douleur, les PC de CDI sous ouinedaube je sais pas quoi  :rateau: 
j'aurais préféré une bonne bière:love:


----------



## semac (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je devrais peut-être demander à Grug : il a l'air d'avoir une pratique quasi-quotidienne des clients pas clairs !_
> :love:


Ouuuula je peux t'aider si tu veux !!
j'ai un doctorat en la matière si tu veux !!  
je me suis fait une spécialité de les attirer :mouais: 
 :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais Dudes : autant faire le boulot pas passionnant que j'ai à faire, si ce n'est que *j'ai rien compris* au mel que j'ai reçu...
> _Je devrais peut-être demander à Grug : il a l'air d'avoir une pratique quasi-quotidienne des clients pas clairs !_
> :love:




rassure toi ils ne comprennent souvent rien eux même aux mails qu'ils envoient


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

bon, voila.....
comme j'en avait plus que marre de ces histoires de voitures-Jantes-Pneu....
je suis allé faire quelques courses en ville....
et comme par hasard....me voila dans un magasin de jeu video.....
quelle idée...  
mes habitudes de Gamer sont revenu au galop.....sans la stookette, j'en sortais pas.....
pauvre de moi....je veux un nouveau Zelda.....  
bon, je vous laisse, je fini Ikaruga et retourne a Metal Slug....
au fait, la PSP z'en pensez quoi...?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là *c'est pour un devis*, chose qui me pose déjà quelques soucis quand j'ai toutes les données de la demande en main...
> Cette fois-ci je vais rester super-vague, assez flou, pas trop précis, plutôt général, _et sans trop m'engager !_
> :rose: :sick:


  
ça c'est les journées que tu indiques sous "Gestion client" dans ton devis


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2005)

je réalise un truc _tout soudain_ 



le client là&#8230; enfin pas là&#8230; mais on pourrait imaginer&#8230;



ben c&#8217;est moi :affraid:


_pis je représente un groupe international&#8230; les pires non  _

Vous m'aimez bien quand même ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est les journées que tu indiques sous "Gestion client" dans ton devis




_message dans lequel il est question d'aquarium, de boules de poissons rouge et de réputation impossible_


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fait, là, si je demande des précisions genre _le format le mode d'impression le texte des dépliants et combien de volets déjà et c'est pour quand votre truc là ?_, je vais mettre ma cliente dans l'embarras, *et je déteste contrarier les femmes !*
> :rose:
> :love:



Tu sais, il y a quelque années, j'ai eu une cliente, responsable de la communication chez un grand Joallier de l'Avenue Montaigne, qui m'a sorti texte "Mais c'est mal fichu, vos ordinateurs, là, d'abord il y a plein de boutons sur le clavier, il devrait n'y en avoir qu'un seul, et quand on appuie dessus, l'ordinateur imprime ce dont on a besoin !"

dix ans plus tard (ah bah oui, fallait bien ça  ), elle utilisait toujours l'application que je lui avais développé, qui avait d'ailleurs bien évolué entre temps, et *elle parvenait à sortir seule les listings dont elle avait besoin* ... Grande fierté professionnelle pour moi.   :style:  :style:  :style:


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Moi là ménant j'attends que Nexka nous dise combien elle a collecté de pièces de un euro   

Ou mieux: qu'elle nous le montre, images à l'appui


----------



## Nexka (15 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou mieux: qu'elle nous le montre, images à l'appui



Attend je réfléchis....  :hein:   




Heu...   NON   :mouais: 





Sinon là menant il y a mon chat qui jou avec mes boules à string  En les fesant rouler dans tout l'apart  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là chuis fatiguééééé._
> :sleep:



Et t'as pas une brunette aux poumons avantageux pour te faire des massages relaxants ?


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,

   Là, je rentre d'une journée de visite scolaire à Nancy ! Epuisé !
Au programme, musée des Beaux-arts, place Stan :love: et "Le Livre sur la Place", manisfestion littéraire, qui me semble, de premier plan. Au court de cette manifestation, discussion avec des auteurs et attente du discour de Bernard Pivot (Bien joué, on a du partir avant).

   Là maintenant donc, je range mes affaires, toutes les notes prises, qu'ils va falloir déchiffrer et mettre au propre (à rendre à la prof, oui c'était pas le club med non plus)?
J'ai pas achaté de livre car j'ai déjà "La possibilité d'une Île" en route et le premier Maxime Chattam à lire en plus...
Sinon, ba j'ai acheté :


Le Monde - Le Bilan du monde
Courrier International Hors-série - L'Atas des Atlas

Afin de nourir mon interet pour la géopolitique 

:mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je viens de lire un mail où j'ai trouvé la phrase suivante : "votre projet me laisse dubitatif" ... ...  

...:rateau: ... j'en peux rien, mais à chaque fois que je vois le mot "dubitatif", je pense ... "sexe avec poils" ...:love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

:hein: Faut vraiment que j'arrête de me coucher à deux heures du matin, je suis complètement claqué la journée après :rateau: demain matin je dors ! 

ET puis faut que j'aille bosser ! Bonne journée ensoleillée à tous ! :love:


----------



## dool (16 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je viens de lire un mail où j'ai trouvé la phrase suivante : "votre projet me laisse dubitatif" ... ...
> 
> ...:rateau: ... j'en peux rien, mais à chaque fois que je vois le mot "dubitatif", je pense ... "sexe avec poils" ...:love: :love:



Et moi qui ne pense qu'a ejaculateur precoce quand je suis dubitative ... Elle est belle la france !!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

"T'habites à combien de kilomètres?" me demande-t-on souvent d'un ton admiratif.


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... De Tours.


 
Héhé... Me rappelle trois villes belges sexy:
Mettet - Loncin - Hannut.


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

Quand mon oncle habitait bondy dans le 93...

"Salut tonton, alors maintenant t'habites bondy ?!"


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On devrait ouvrir un tradada exprès !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Veux bien mais ça va tout de suite être moins drôle: je vais passer l'aspirateur et nettoyer le sanitaire en écoutant Angelo Branduardi.

Ca casse tout, hein oui?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On devrait ouvrir un tradada exprès !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La ménant, je lis vos conneries, et je me marre


----------



## Nexka (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Choisy-le-Roy et Bourg-la-Reine.
> :rose:




Et encore tu oublies TOUSSUS LE NOBLE  

Pour la "boule à string" cf la page 18


----------



## woulf (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens à l'instant de mettre à l'épreuve mon flegme britannique et mon sang-froid proverbial en essayant d'expliquer courtoisement à un monsieur des Assedic que _mon activité non salariée ne dépendait pas du Registre du Commerce et que donc en conséquence je ne pouvais leur fournir une inscription audit registre mais que depuis mars il y a dans mon dossier une copie de mon immatriculation INSEE et que donc voilà merci._



C'est vrai ça, qu'est ce qu'ils ont tous à penser que dès que t'es indépendant, t'as un registre du commerce...


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend : *tu es brune ??*
> 
> :love:


 
Vi. Et j'ai du poil aux pattes et une valise en carton.

  

Exciting, isn't it?
:love:


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2005)

Ben là je suis en train de vérifier la loi de l'emmerdement maximum alors que je n'avais rien demandé. On dit qu'un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul... certes ! Mais encore faut-il qu'il soit bien accompagné et là...

Les pondeurs de proverbes et de maximes populaire ils vont moins la ramener maintenant. Tant qu'il faut parler de la pluie et du beau temps on ne compte plus ses heures mais quand il faut paufiner un peu les trucs sérieux... ben y'a plus personne!  "un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul"  ça aurait été difficile de dire, je sais pas moi "le bonheur ne vient jamais sans ses semblables", "à bonheur bonheur et demi", "un bonheur est toujours accompagné d'un autres" (j'sais pas moi : pour lui tenir la main s'il a peur).

Mais non ! le mec il était aux toilettes et il a fini son rouleau de P.Q.  alors il a pas pu continuer "Un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul" non mais je vous jure ; ça laisse de la place à n'importe quel emmerdement pour accompagner ce foutu bonheur. Que fénéant ce type. Tiens ça me dégoûte, je vais le dénoncer comme gaucho auprès de l'homme de Rennes et de ses avatars


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me dégoûte, *je vais le dénoncer comme gaucho* auprès de l'homme de Rennes et de ses avatars



En quoi les coureurs de llanos argentins sont ils coupables de cette fénéantise


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> .... On dit qu'un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul... certes !
> 
> ....j'sais pas moi : pour lui tenir la main s'il a peur......




tu viens nous dire a demi-mot que ta femme a accouché des gemeaux


----------



## sofiping (16 Septembre 2005)

Qu'elle aventure ... je remonte de dessous le bureau ... j'ai fais une plongée fantastique dans le monde de l'infiniment petit  :love:
Je mangais une super tartine à la super confiture de mures tout en lisant quelques pages macgéenne ... je fesais tomber plein de miettes (pas sur l'ordi malheureux) par terre...... je jette un oeil sous l'ordi .... qu'est ce que je découvre ... des toutes petites fourmis occupées a évacuer mes miettes .... voila , je viens de passer 10mn sous le bureau (sm   :mouais: ) à les regarder charier mes saletés ... le plus marrant , c'est qu'elles empruntent les sillons des joints usés entre les tommettes pour circuler , comme sur les plans de ville à l'americaine , lignes droites et perpenduculaires   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens nous dire a demi-mot que ta femme a accouché des gemeaux



Ah bah nan alors ! les gemeaux, c'est en mai/juin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle aventure ... je remonte de dessous le bureau ... j'ai fais une plongée fantastique dans le monde de l'infiniment petit  :love:
> Je mangais une super tartine à la super confiture de mures tout en lisant quelques pages macgéenne ... je fesais tomber plein de miettes (pas sur l'ordi malheureux) par terre...... je jette un oeil sous l'ordi .... qu'est ce que je découvre ... des toutes petites fourmis occupées a évacuer mes miettes .... voila , je viens de passer 10mn sous le bureau (sm   :mouais: ) à les regarder charier mes saletés ... le plus marrant , c'est qu'elles empruntent les sillons des joints usés entre les tommettes pour circuler , comme sur les plans de ville à l'americaine , lignes droites et *perpenduculaires*   :love:



C'est fourmidable, ton histoire de père pendu le cul à l'air


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle aventure ... je remonte de dessous le bureau ...



Tu te les cherches, là !!!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

10 minutes ? pas mal !


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens nous dire a demi-mot que ta femme a accouché des gemeaux


 non non :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2005)

Arrrffffff !!!!!!! Ma fille vient de décrocher un interim de 3 semaines dans la boîte où je bosse ! ... (et sans piston hein !!!!!!!!) 

Faudra que je me tienne à carreau si je veux éviter les problèmes.....:rateau: :affraid: :casse:


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrffffff !!!!!!! Ma fille vient de décrocher un interim de 3 semaines dans la boîte où je bosse ! ... (et sans piston hein !!!!!!!!)
> 
> Faudra que je me tienne à carreau si je veux éviter les problèmes.....:rateau: :affraid: :casse:


 
Ce serait le pompon, qu'elle tombe amoureuse de l'Irlandais...


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2005)

c'est le début des ennuis !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

l'air du temp ..... 
mon air là serait d'avoir des dons magiques , claquers des doigts ou bouger son nez pour
que en bas arretent de couper a la scie sauteuse des pavés    

depuis 10 jours que sa dure j'en ai assez de l'entendre du matin 7h au soir 21h !!!! :mouais: 

j'ai poliment demandé le responsable du chantier d'avoir des horaires decents pour ce travail , il m'ont repondu de telephoer a la mairie et la mairie de telephoner a strasbourg

je n'ose pas immaginer ce que me dirait strasbourg     

en attendant ,  moi et mes voisins , on a le choix :
soit on se clouture chez nous , soit on fait son aereation la nuit , soit ....on demenage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est le début des ennuis !!


   ... en fait elle m'a dit qu'elle faisait tout ça pour moi !!!!!!!! 
...elle rentre comme intérimaire et se fait remarquer...
...3 semaines plus tard, elle est engagée définitivement...
...1 mois plus tard elle devient manager...
...elle se donne encore un ou deux mois pour devenir CEO...
...et après ... ben elle me nomme vice-président !!!!!!!!!:love: :love: :love: 

Bien ça ma fille !!!!!!!!!


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... en fait elle m'a dit qu'elle faisait tout ça pour moi !!!!!!!!
> ...elle rentre comme intérimaire et se fait remarquer...
> ...3 semaines plus tard, elle est engagée définitivement...
> ...1 mois plus tard elle devient manager...
> ...


c'est bien ce que je dit, c'est le début des emmerdes !!
tout va se passer comme tu le dis, sauf que lorsqu'elle sera CEO elle va se rendre compte que tu coute super cher à la boite, du coup elle va te virer sans indemnités !! :rose: 
pas drôle la vie... :love:


----------



## sofiping (16 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu te les cherches, là !!!





			
				superketmo a dit:
			
		

> 10 minutes ? pas mal !


arfff , les gros balots .... perdent pas une miette ces deux là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tout va se passer comme tu le dis, sauf que lorsqu'elle sera CEO elle va se rendre compte que tu coute super cher à la boite, du coup elle va te virer sans indemnités !!


Arrrrghhhhh !!!!!!!   .... j'avais pas pensé à ça !!!!!!! 
Bon les gars, assez plaisanté ... je vous quitte ! Faut que je bosse pour devenir CEO avant elle !!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je n'ose pas immaginer ce que me dirait strasbourg



Préfecture ---> horaires de chantier. 

PS:  à toutes et à tous


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, il fait beau et je suis en w.e, c'est tellement agréable ! 
Dans quelques heures, j'aurais l'immense joie d'acceuillir Stargazer dans ma ville pour un w.e de folie en cette fèria des vendanges. :love:
Demain, nous serons au complet avec Taho!, Talchan et Stook (sans sa stookette (snifff)) pour faire la fête. 
Bien sur, je pense a ceux qui ne pourons pas se joindre à nous et je boirais quelques verres à leur santé!  :love:    :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Que des gens que j'ai déjà vuuuuu trop sympa trop coooooooOOoool !_
> Là maintenant je te recommande de les embrasser de ma part toutes z'et tous de ma part



Je le ferais avec grand plaisir.
:love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et inversement : qu'il dépose sur ton frais minois un gros bai...
> :affraid:
> 
> *Non non*
> ...



:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2005)

Journée difficile ! une fois de plus, parfois je me dis que je devrais cahnger de boulot, mais que faire ! :rose: 
éternelle question toujours sans réponse !  d'ailleurs vous êtes toujours à contribution :love: 
En plus il ne fait pas beau et froid  
Mais ce soir c'est le week-end !! :love:    :love: 
et ça c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle, en plus je suis allé visiter un appartement sympa à Nantes hier soir !!   :love: 

allez des jours meilleurs nous attendent... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, il fait beau et je suis en w.e, c'est tellement agréable !
> Dans quelques heures, j'aurais l'immense joie d'acceuillir Stargazer dans ma ville pour un w.e de folie en cette fèria des vendanges. :love:
> Demain, nous serons au complet avec Taho!, Talchan et Stook (sans sa stookette (snifff)) pour faire la fête.
> Bien sur, je pense a ceux qui ne pourons pas se joindre à nous et je boirais quelques verres à leur santé!  :love:    :love:



...
ça va faire mal.....ça va faire mal....


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ça va faire mal.....ça va faire mal....


 
M'abimez pas Talchan surtout hein  Et n'usez pas trop ses mains à lui demander des massages à tout bout de champ.. J'en ai besoin moi aussi  :love:

Bon we, j'ai finalement choisi le sud extrême.


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, il fait beau et je suis en w.e, c'est tellement agréable !
> Dans quelques heures, j'aurais l'immense joie d'acceuillir Stargazer dans ma ville pour un w.e de folie en cette fèria des vendanges. :love:
> Demain, nous serons au complet avec Taho!, Talchan et Stook (sans sa stookette (snifff)) pour faire la fête.
> Bien sur, je pense a ceux qui ne pourons pas se joindre à nous et je boirais quelques verres à leur santé!  :love:    :love:



Ben tu peux boire à ma santé alors ! 
Et passer mon bonjour à tout le monde ! :love:

Pour l'humeur de là maintenant, c'est plutôt un appel incessant et éhonté de ma couette pour que je la rejoigne...


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Si tu chasses les 100m2 entre 8 et 900 euros, on pourrait se grouper ?
> Non non : *pour les recherches*, je cherche pas des colloc' ni un kibboutz !!
> :affraid:


je cherche à acheter, sinon une sorte d'auberge espagnol m'aurait bien tenté
 :love:  :love: 
surtout avec des filles à forte poitrine
 :love:  :love: 
 :rose: 
pardon je m'égare


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> M'abimez pas Talchan surtout hein  Et n'usez pas trop ses mains à lui demander des massages à tout bout de champ.. J'en ai besoin moi aussi  :love:
> 
> Bon we, j'ai finalement choisi le sud extrême.



T'inquiétes pas pour Talchan, j'en prendrais soin et en plus, je lui ferais un petit massage. 

Bon W.E à toi aussi et si on mange de la pizza, on pensera à toi ... 


:love::love::love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu peux boire à ma santé alors !
> Et passer mon bonjour à tout le monde ! :love:
> 
> Pour l'humeur de là maintenant, c'est plutôt un appel incessant et éhonté de ma couette pour que je la rejoigne...



Je ne manquerais pas de boire, tu peux me faire confiance et tout le monde recevra pleins de bisous de ta part. :love:
Bonne sieste, sous ta couette.


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne manquerais pas de boire, tu peux me faire confiance et tout le monde recevra pleins de bisous de ta part. :love:


dommage que je ne sois pas là !! :rose: 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> dommage que je ne sois pas là !! :rose:
> :love:  :love:


Viens...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

mainte là je veifie les devoirs de fiston
tout en maudissant une certaine scie a pavé !!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (16 Septembre 2005)

là tout va bien, je suis en vacances pour la semaine 
il fait beau, pas trop chaud le week-end commence doucement !
demain je descends dans le sud faire la fête
faut que je fasse mes sacs tiens !
Allez, j'y vais !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> là tout va bien, je suis en vacances pour la semaine
> il fait beau, pas trop chaud le week-end commence doucement !
> demain je descends dans le sud faire la fête
> faut que je fasse mes sacs tiens !
> Allez, j'y vais !





*Va faire tes affaires feignasse !*
On a beau dire à ces sales jeunes de préparer leurs affaires à l'avance et ça traînasse tout le temps. Faut pas s'étonner qu'il y ait du retard après...
Il reste une place soit dit en passant... pour un volontaire de dernière minute qui soit fermement résolu à violenter son foie et qu'une bonne dose de paracétamol au réveil pour noyer dans l'½uf son mal de crâne n'effraierait pas.


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2005)

...maitenant là j'étrenne mon beau routeur tout beau qui fait qu'on peut tous se causer à la maison...(vu qu'on se parlait plus avant)....alors pour passer à table je vais pouvoir utiliser i-chat pour prévenir les gosses, ma femme etc etc ..(faut dire il y a 4 poste à la maison.1 par quidam...) ...
c bô le progrès ..et la comunication ...


----------



## sofiping (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je dois dire que je... Comment dire ?
> 
> 
> :love:
> Ah ! Sonny et Hessèm' ont trouvé une façon de le formuler à leur manière, _mais ça revient en gros à ça !_



Vous n'etes qu'une bande de voyous ....


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Septembre 2005)

sur la télé , star ac passe sur un couple qui s'embrasse ... trop beau ... pour etre vrai ... tout à l'heure peut etre verrais je le visage de celle qui me fait sourire ... 

profiter de ce seul apres midi ... libre .... entre deux moments de travail épuisant ...
entre ces moments à resister aux pressions des autres qui savent ce qu'est la vie .. 
et ces moments à partager et tenter d'ouvrir quelques portes et quelques chemins de vie à mes élèves de chaque jour ... en qui je crois bien plus qu'en ces personnes qui raisonnent sans plus jamais s'emouvoir profondement ..
et ne savent plus se révolter que "politiquement " ... 
d'où suis je ...? pour être si proches des uns et si éloigné des autres ... et pourtant blessé par chacun d'entre eux ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Septembre 2005)

Qu'est ce que tu prends toi ???


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu prends toi ???


un  jus de framboise ... c'est trop "space"   quel est ton moment du moment, dame Sagesse ?


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un  jus de framboise ... )



...je croyais que la charte interdisait toute forme de promotion de produit dopant ...

...framboise ....   ...pq pas du c.......nooon je l'ai pad dit !!!!  
bon allez je vais me faire un grand verre de...(non plus ....)
soyez cool ce WE !
 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un  jus de framboise



La grenadine, c'est mieux pour le coeur, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

Tiens ben moi je reviens d'un bois ... et j'y ai vu un pic vert :love:
C'est suffisamment rare pour m'émouvoir :rose: et puis c'est beau.

Bon jogging Roberto !


----------



## woulf (16 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon jogging Roberto !



Là, c'est plus Roberto, c'est Rocky


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _...et je vais avoir besoin de jeunes femmes bénévoles jolies honnètes et serviab'..._
> Plus de détails demain.
> :rose:



:mouais: je crains le pire ... :hein:

_m'en fiche je suis hors cathégorie ! _


----------



## Spyro (17 Septembre 2005)

Bon alors:
- ancien passeport j'ai
- deux photos, je viens de me raser je vais au photomaton
- timbres fiscaux, j'y vais juste apres
- justificatif de domicile, j'ai ma facture orange® il parait que c'est bon
- 4 croissants beurre, je verrai si j'ai le temps

Allez c'est parti, je l'aurai ce passeport pour aller aux ztazunis !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2005)

là j'attend que ma collègue nettoie la gerbe sur son sol avant de passer lui rendre son mobile qui gisait sur le sol du bar; non il ne faut pas faire un concours de double vodka red bull avec super, non il ne faut pas


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors:
> - ancien passeport j'ai
> - deux photos, je viens de me raser je vais au photomaton
> - timbres fiscaux, j'y vais juste apres
> ...




Tu m'emmenes??? :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

bon, là maintenant...je me dis que je devrai me bouger.....
et foncer a la feria....encore un petite heure et hop, je fonce...
bon Week end a tous....


----------



## iNano (17 Septembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, je prie pour voir un camion DHL arriver avec à son bord mon iPod nano... Pffff, c'est long depuis l'Allemagne !!! :rateau:
Sinon, on va aller faire quelques visites pour les journées du patrimoine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je prie pour voir un *camion* DHL arriver avec à son bord mon *iPod nano*... Pffff, c'est long depuis l'Allemagne !!! :rateau:
> Sinon, on va aller faire quelques visites pour les journées du patrimoine.



Ben mon vieux, heureusement que t'as pas commandé un eMac, ils te l'auraient livré en avion cargo


----------



## Spyro (17 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'emmenes??? :love: :love:


Hélas je ne m'y rends pas par mes propres moyens, mais à l'intérieur d'un de ces engins de métal qui ne battent même pas des ailes, et c'est pas moi qui paie le voyage    Ni l'hôtel d'ailleurs (tu vas me dire pour ça on peut toujours partager... :rose: euh  ).


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Septembre 2005)

Le vent souffle et je me léve. J'ai un léger mal de crane mais avec l'aspirine, ça va passer.
La soirée d'hier à été bien arrosée et celle qui vient va l'être également.
Stargazer est arrivé hier avec 1h30 de retard (vive la sncf! ) et je vais aller chercher Talchan dans pas trop longtemps puis viendront Stook et nôtre petit Taho!
Vive la fête! :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

là je me dit que cet ouvrier de m..... , casse co...... de premiere avec sa scie
doit 
soit avoir enormement besoin du fric 
soit rattrapper le boulot qu'il n'a pas fait en 2 ans 
parce que là , la scie meme un samedi depuis 7h  avec petite pause de 15minutes a midi ...... trop c'est trop .......RAL BOL !!!!!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:   

put.... bordel de m.... lundi a la premiere heure , pas coiffé ni maquillé je me pointe au bureau de ce conn... du maire !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> *Ça va faire mal.*
> Une Robertav énervée pas coiffée la bouche crispée et les z'ongles aiguisés, y va pas comprendre !
> :casse:




tu crois ?   

voila ce que j'entends depuis lundi dernier avec fenetres double vitrage fermées  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

la j'ai reinstallé firefox, depuis que j'avais installé la dessus la barre google plus rien marchait...... 
meme en enlevant la barre le probleme n'etait pas resolu     

là c'est bon, impec !!!!! 

maintenant je part a l'attaque de open office, lui depuis belle lurette ne veux plus marcher  (depuis tiger ? je ne sais pas) .....
 on verra bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2005)

Là, je viens d'arrêter mes tentatives avec la mission de pilotage N° 12 de Grand Turismo 4. Huit tentatives, huit échecs dont cinq à moins d'une demi seconde.  

Bon, je retenterais ma chance la semaine prochaine (déjà, j'avais ramé pour la 11, mais cette p ... de Ford GT qui se prend pour une savonette mouillée, c'est pénible. :rateau:

Enfin, l'avantage avec GT4, c'est que quelque soit la voiture, ça pollue pas plus que ça.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

entre 2 partie de fonzie j'ai essayé d'installer open office mais rien a faire :
pas moyen d finr l'install, elle se bloque a la "police lucinda"


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

là; maintenant, je pense à Pim; Playaman, Baloo; Finn; Macoss; Maiwenn; Taho; mais surtout WebO....
qui ecoutera ses messages tel demain, enfin tout a l'heure......
bises a tous....


WAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

message effacé par moi-meme...


ps: bise Spyro...


----------



## lumai (18 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là; maintenant, je pense à Pim; Playaman, Baloo; Finn; Macoss; Maiwenn; Taho; mais surtout WebO....
> qui ecoutera ses messages tel demain, enfin tout a l'heure......
> bises a tous....



Tu pourrais aussi avoir une pensée pour ceux (enfin celles) (... enfin moi) qui n'étaient pas sur répondeur en pleine nuit... 
Si tu pouvais le rappeler à Taho! aussi... 
(tu peux choisir le moyen que tu souhaites pour ça, au cas où tu aies besoin de te défouler !)


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2005)

Là, à l'instant, ya un gars qui à sonné à l'interphone d'en bas de chez moi.   

- "Bonjour, nous vendons des articles sur la vie de Jesus, serais ce suceptible de vous interresser???    "

Je lui ai juste dis que non.. Mais avec du recul je me dit que j'aurais dut lui dire

-" Mais pourquoi vous etes pas à la messe? On est dimanche??"    

Tssss  :hein:


----------



## Grug (18 Septembre 2005)

et pourquoi t'es pas à la messe toi :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi t'es pas à la messe toi :affraid:



Parce que je suis une Jedi  moi monsieur  
Et que le culte des Jedis, c'est pas le dimanche  :rateau:


----------



## dool (18 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je suis une Jedi  moi monsieur
> Et que le culte des Jedis, c'est pas le dimanche  :rateau:



Laisse moi deviner, c'est le 4eme jour ! Et dieu créa le Jedi ??!!???  rho j'suis perdue moi aujourd'hui !!! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais aussi avoir une pensée pour ceux (enfin celles) (... enfin moi) qui n'étaient pas sur répondeur en pleine nuit...
> Si tu pouvais le rappeler à Taho! aussi...
> (tu peux choisir le moyen que tu souhaites pour ça, au cas où tu aies besoin de te défouler !)



...message passé....  

pitin®, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je comme un bourdonnement dans le cerveau, juste en bas a droite... :mouais:    :hein:


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais aussi avoir une pensée pour ceux (enfin celles) (... enfin moi) qui n'étaient pas sur répondeur en pleine nuit...
> Si tu pouvais le rappeler à Taho! aussi...
> (tu peux choisir le moyen que tu souhaites pour ça, au cas où tu aies besoin de te défouler !)



Voilà pourquoi j'éteins toujours mon portable quand je vais me coucher, surtout le week-end, et désormais d'autant plus un week-end d'ÆS 

Toutes mes excuses, ils étaient bourrés  Heureusement, le modo veillait :mouais:



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi deviner, c'est le 4eme jour ! Et dieu créa le Jedi ??!!???  rho j'suis perdue moi aujourd'hui !!! :rateau:



Et on dit de moi pour mes jeux de mot ? :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

Là, ça va beaucoup mieux, maintenant que j'ai enlevé le casque qui me servait de boîte crânienne  Sauf que maintenant, j'ai faim !

J'ai mal au genoux aussi :mouais: j'ai du trop jouer à saute-mouton avec la bergère


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2005)

là je me dis que 4 bouteilles à deux c'est beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

là j'ai mal au crane..... non, j'ai pas picolé , j'ai juste recolté une grippe  :mouais: 

je vais dire bonjour a mon coussin, une petite sieste s'impose


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je me dis que 4 bouteilles à deux c'est beaucoup.


Ça dépend de la bouteille... 
Merci d'être solidaire avec nous  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je me dis que 4 bouteilles à deux c'est beaucoup.




*Faut voir*
le degré d'alcool


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, 

Die deutschen Wahlen sind  gesetzgebende Wahlen. Das heißt, dass der Chef der Politikvereinigung, die absolute Merheit gewinnt, Kanzler gewählt ist...

Ceci étant dit... Expliquer la situation de ce soir :

-Revendiquer un poste
-Former des coallitions

 'Ferai ca demain matin dans mon trou de 8 à 9...


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

j'ai mal de partout, je suis claqué, je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher.
Demain, départ pour Paris !


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Septembre 2005)

en quete de temps , au milieu de tous ces textes à lire .. la vie ne me suffira pas ... toujours je chercherai du temps en plus ....


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> en quete de temps , au milieu de tous ces textes à lire .. la vie ne me suffira pas ... toujours je chercherai du temps en plus ....


Chez toi aussi les journées ne font que 48 heures ?


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2005)

Je suis bien, fatigué et bien, heureux et bien, amoureux et bien, bref, je suis bien 

 bonne nuit toutes et tous

_« j'sais pas si je vous l'ai dit mais je suis papa »_


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien, fatigué et bien, heureux et bien, amoureux et bien, bref, je suis bien
> 
> bonne nuit toutes et tous
> 
> _« j'sais pas si je vous l'ai dit mais je suis papa »_


quelle jolie nouvelle de nuit nephou ...   

douce nuit le coeur en paix


----------



## Taho! (19 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien, fatigué et bien, heureux et bien, amoureux et bien, bref, je suis bien
> 
> bonne nuit toutes et tous
> 
> _« j'sais pas si je vous l'ai dit mais je suis papa »_


Et ben non, et toutes nos félicitations !


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien, fatigué et bien, heureux et bien, amoureux et bien, bref, je suis bien
> 
> bonne nuit toutes et tous
> 
> _« j'sais pas si je vous l'ai dit mais je suis papa »_




:rose:  Bonne nouvelle  "Naspasrienfaitdutout..."  :love:  
Pensées toutes particulières à Ta Douce moitiè et au Bébé...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien, fatigué et bien, heureux et bien, amoureux et bien, bref, je suis bien
> 
> bonne nuit toutes et tous
> 
> _« j'sais pas si je vous l'ai dit mais je suis papa »_



Je sais pas si je te l'ai dit, mais félicitations à toute la famille et meilleurs v½ux à the star qui is born !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _« j'sais pas si je vous l'ai dit mais je suis papa »_





et comment s'appelle cette toute jeune fifille?      

felicitations !! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 




ps : tu sauras retrouver  la route du thread des cicognes ?


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je médite une réflexion que m'a fait une charmante interlocutrice au téléphone :
> "Le sel de la vie, ce sont les z'imprévus"...
> 
> P..., j'ai failli faire une overdose de sodium ce matin... !
> ...



Nan tu ne vis pas dans un feuilleton de France 2, mais dans une école privée


----------



## iKool (19 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien, fatigué et bien, heureux et bien, amoureux et bien, bref, je suis bien
> 
> bonne nuit toutes et tous
> 
> _« j'sais pas si je vous l'ai dit mais je suis papa »_


Félicitations !!   

Tu vas voir, c'est bien.


----------



## ginette107 (19 Septembre 2005)

Là, la bouilloire est en route pour un petit thé à la framboise :love: 
Accompagné de petits choco et pains au lait  
Je ne goute pas d'habitude mais c'est tellement agréable de prendre le temps d'un petit gouter comme avant :love:    
Ah quel plaisir le gouter :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

tiens, ginette qui goûte


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2005)

Ben nous dans notre lycée public sans sous des élèves,  on a quand même investit 7000 euros dans un équipement de vidéo surveillance.. 
Il y a 4 caméras, qui enregistrent 24h sur 24h sur un disque dur. Elles filment les casiers des élèves qui se font régulièrement visiter et voler :affraid:

Donc la semaine dernière, 1er vol!!! Chouette chouette :love:  je vais pouvoir utiliser le super équipement.... :mouais: 
Déjà j'ai visionnée 48 heures de film (en accéléré mais 48h quand même) Et j'ai retrouvé le moment du vol!!   Sauf que les images sont enregistrées en 16k et qu'on ne reconnaît absolument pas le visage du voleur    

Mon chef de service, qui comme moi doit trop regarder de séries TV, a mis la séquence sur un cd et m'a demandé d'essayer d'en faire quelque chose sur photoshop  :hein: 

Donc la maintenant j'essaie de me la jouer à Jack Bauer, et de faire apparaître le visage du jeune homme comme par magie à l'écran..   

Euh si vous avez des idées?? Pour m'aider!!  .... Please???  


J'adore mon boulot :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ben nous dans notre lycée public sans sous des élèves,  on a quand même investit 7000 euros dans un équipement de vidéo surveillance..
> Il y a 4 caméras, qui enregistrent 24h sur 24h sur un disque dur. Elles filment les casiers des élèves qui se font régulièrement visiter et voler :affraid:
> 
> Donc la semaine dernière, 1er vol!!! Chouette chouette :love:  je vais pouvoir utiliser le super équipement.... :mouais:
> ...


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ben nous dans notre lycée public sans sous des élèves,  on a quand même investit 7000 euros dans un équipement de vidéo surveillance..
> Il y a 4 caméras, qui enregistrent 24h sur 24h sur un disque dur. Elles filment les casiers des élèves qui se font régulièrement visiter et voler :affraid:
> 
> Donc la semaine dernière, 1er vol!!! Chouette chouette :love:  je vais pouvoir utiliser le super équipement.... :mouais:
> ...




Incroyable ton histoire...   
Et quelqu'un payé à coups de bottes dans le cul pour surveiller les casiers c'était pas moins cher ???

Si on voit rien sur l'image, c'est pas photoshop qui va arranger les choses, on peut faire des choses très bien avec ce logiciel, mais pas des miracles non plus, c'est n'importe quoi :hein: 

Prends la photo d'un élève que t'aimes pas et colle la dessus et puis voilà


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh si vous avez des idées?? Pour m'aider!!  .... Please???




pour la video non mais une petite idée si    

tu ne vois pas le visage mais tu vois comment il est habillé ?
tu dis que ce vols arrivent frequement , si cela se trouve c'est toujours la meme personne ..... 
un jeans oki pas evident mais le haut etant moins commun vous pourriez voir qui traine autour de l'ecole habillé comme le voleur



pour la petite histoire  , un certain ganster des banques qui semait la terreur a tous les credit mut de chez nous a eté choppé gracé a cela :
a l'epoque mon magasin etait le seul  dans la region a vendre des pulls d'une certaine marque ,
la police est venue me voir et a recherché les numeros du cheque ou cb qui ont eté utilisé pour acheter ces pulls :il n'etait pas tres malin , il avait payé avec sa cb !!!


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable ton histoire...
> Et quelqu'un payé à coups de bottes dans le cul pour surveiller les casiers c'était pas moins cher ???



A l'année, 24h sur 24h???   
Au smic horaire je pense pas  

Enfin bon


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour la video non mais une petite idée si
> 
> tu ne vois pas le visage mais tu vois comment il est habillé ?
> tu dis que ce vols arrivent frequement , si cela se trouve c'est toujours la meme personne .....
> un jeans oki pas evident mais le haut etant moins commun vous pourriez voir qui traine autour de l'ecole habillé comme le voleur




MDR  

Vois tu, je bosse dans un lycée d'hotelerie  et tout les élèves doivent être habillé en costume sombre, chemise claire et cravate   Donc je crois pas que je vais y arriver comme ça  

Mais merci


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  Bonne nouvelle  "Naspasrienfaitdutout..."  :love:
> Pensées toutes particulières à Ta Douce moitiè et au Bébé...​


Merci à toutes et tous... je transmets.. bon je vous laisse : courses + lessive + dîner avant de retourner à la mater :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

nexka : indice ! c'est une fille


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nexka : indice ! c'est une fille



Nan  

Pfff de toute façon j'arrive même pas à ouvrir la vidéo  Bon je vais faire un tour sur les forums techniques moi


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2005)

Quoi  

C'est une oreille de biche qui a volé le casier 

Bon j'arrive toujours pas ne serais qu'à ouvrir l'image  Pourquoi c'est toujours à moi qu'on demande de faire ce genre de chose?? 

Aller pour la peine, là maintenant je vais faire à manger :love:


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2005)

ils ont des drôles de tronche les élèves de la fée !!! 

Y'a de la biche en hotellerie ?? 

Edit : j'me suis ENCORE faite grillée ma vanne    keske ch'suis lente !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

la je viens de raconter une sottise a fiston pour qu'il mange la soupe pour le diner dans quelques minutes .....
ayant il y a moins de 1h encore un pic de 39° de fievre , une soupe est mieux que de pates....je penses en tout cas 

ce que j'ai dit a fiston ?      


un secret culinaire (      ) quil ne devra dire a personne


----------



## jahrom (19 Septembre 2005)

La maintenant, on vient de se faire quelques parties de la démo de Worms 3D avec Malow et la guerre fut excellement drôle !! 

Il est vraiment tip-top ce petit jeu... Rien de tel pour ce détendre en rentrant du taf....
:love:


PS : Bien entendu, j'ai gagné...


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A l'année, 24h sur 24h???
> Au smic horaire je pense pas
> 
> Enfin bon




Nan, à coup de bottes dans le cul, je t'assure c'est rentable.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

Mais c'est qu'il va finir par te pousser un kiki !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

plutôt des bleus mais bon


----------



## Jec (19 Septembre 2005)

pfff .. sur le moment là, recherche des papiers nécessaires à la déclaration d'impôts... y'a des moments ou j'ai envie d'être sur une île déserte avec ma douce à vivre de chasse et de pêche... Et on vivrait comme des bonobos ...


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> pfff .. sur le moment là, recherche des papiers nécessaires à la déclaration d'impôts... y'a des moments ou j'ai envie d'être sur une île déserte avec ma douce à vivre de chasse et de pêche... Et on vivrait comme des bonobos ...


Il paraît que les bonobos règlent leur problèmes par le sexe.
Bonobos pas d'accord = bonobos roule des mécaniques = le vainqueur sodomise le perdant.
Fais gaffe qu'il n'y ai pas un Vendredi caché quelque part sur ton île...


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une sorte d'AES *vraiment sauvage*, quoi !
> :affraid:


il faut vraiment que je participe à une AES moi 
 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il faut vraiment que je participe à une AES moi
> 
> :love:  :love:



No problémo, on t'en organise une, en plus de toi, y aura Sonnyboy et Doc Evil !


----------



## Jec (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que les bonobos règlent leur problèmes par le sexe.
> Bonobos pas d'accord = bonobos roule des mécaniques = le vainqueur sodomise le perdant.
> Fais gaffe qu'il n'y ai pas un Vendredi caché quelque part sur ton île...



C'est pas si grâve si Vendredi est sur l'île.. on lui demandera de filmer !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

c'est là le nouveau bar des floodeurs?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nan.
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...



Ah ok!
Alors je vais raconter que je reviens de l'Apple Expo ou j'ai croisé nos amis Golf, FanRem, Stargazer Weboliver KathyH et Maiwen et que sur les conseils de la bergère, je viens de passer le thème de Macgé en blanc, comme ça c'est plus discret au bureau...


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> (...)je viens de passer le thème de Macgé en blanc, comme ça c'est plus discret au bureau...


Ah oui, tiens, de loin ça peut passer pour de la comm' interne d'entreprise.
Merci du tuyau !


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> No problémo, on t'en organise une, en plus de toi, y aura Sonnyboy et Doc Evil !


Rrrrrroooooh vi... enfin un tête à tête !!   :love:


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> No problémo, on t'en organise une, en plus de toi, y aura Sonnyboy et Doc Evil !



Avec ces deux-là, ça ne sera pas une AES. Plutôt une partouze.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrroooooh vi... enfin un tête à tête !!   :love:



Un tête à quoi ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

On aurait été dans vroum vroum beurk, je t'aurais dit un tête à queue, mais là ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avec ces deux-là, ça ne sera pas une AES. Plutôt une partouze.



Euuh ... j'crois qu'il reste encore une porte ouverte, à enfoncer, là bas, au fond du bar !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2005)

tu veux lien hypertexte pour l'internet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non ça va, j'ai déjà.



Un bon indien t'aurais dit "homme blanc à la langue qui fait des petites boules qui font des grimaces vouloir lien hypertexte pour internet ?"


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2005)

Tiens ils ont cassé un routeur chez OVH 
Bon ça commence à me fatiguer le boulot !  :hein:
Et puis les téléphones où on entend rien parce qu'il ya trop de bruit derrière aussi  
De même que ceux où on peut pas parler fort parce qu'il y a un TP à coté...  
Alors mettez les deux chacun à un bout du fil et forcément y a incommunicabilité (le gand mal de notre siècle).  
Rah vivement ce soir !


----------



## semac (20 Septembre 2005)

la je viens de finir de valider le proet d'entreprise et les processus de production et création du futur pôle !! :mouais: 
j'aimerai bien une bonne bière bien fraîche en terrasse, là... :rose: 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## krystof (20 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que les bonobos règlent leur problèmes par le sexe.
> Bonobos pas d'accord = bonobos roule des mécaniques = le vainqueur sodomise le perdant.




J'en connais qui, à ce jeu là, feraient exprès de perdre


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, je m'emmerde...


Vivement demain midi...
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> pfff .. sur le moment là, recherche des papiers nécessaires à la déclaration d'impôts... y'a des moments ou j'ai envie d'être sur une île déserte avec ma douce à vivre de chasse et de pêche... Et on vivrait comme des bonobos ...




si tu as pas encore retrouvé le papier ou si tu l'as mis a la poubelle
(si si, il m'a fallu 3 declarations ( donc 3 ans )  pour comprendre que dans le cellophan bleu il n'y avait  pas de la pub       )
tu peux aller sur le site gouv et faire la declaration en ligne
(mais il te faut une ancienne declarations pour relever certaines informations)   


sinon ma vie est belle   
on est pas encore tombé sous zero que j'ai deja une bronchite      

il y a personne pour partager cela avec en prime, toux , fievre , rhum et maux de gorge ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Septembre 2005)

Pas la peine de prendre ton porte feuille tu n'en auras pas besoin...


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'essaye de penser à tout pour ne rien oublier...
> :mouais:
> :love:  :love:  :love:



vaste programme


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok!
> Alors je vais raconter que je reviens de l'Apple Expo ou j'ai croisé nos amis Golf, FanRem, Stargazer Weboliver KathyH et Maiwen et que sur les conseils de la bergère, je viens de passer le thème de Macgé en blanc, comme ça c'est plus discret au bureau...




Tiens, je me demande ou la bergere est allé chercher cette idée....dans le sud peut etre....


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je me demande ou la bergere est allé chercher cette idée....dans le sud peut etre....



Ca sentirait aussi le vécu?


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> il y a personne pour partager cela avec en prime, toux , fievre , rhum et maux de gorge ?



Si moi ! Etat grippal youpiiii !   
Je partage le rhum sans le rhume !    
Sinon tout pareil...et je vais donc m'empresser de transmettre tout ça au gamin avec qui je vais bosser cet aprem !!!!!! (et aux adultes que je croiserait ce soir mais c'est moins drole !) :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Si moi ! Etat grippal youpiiii !
> Je partage le rhum sans le rhume !
> Sinon tout pareil...et je vais donc m'empresser de transmettre tout ça au gamin avec qui je vais bosser cet aprem !!!!!! (et aux adultes que je croiserait ce soir mais c'est moins drole !) :rateau:  :love:



 Dool, Robertav aussi, c'est pour vous deux :

"Le remède du chapeau, fini la grippe : préparer une quantité conséquente de grog, et prévoir un chapeau quelconque (boule, melon feutre, etc ...). Le soir, s'allonger, poser le chapeau sur le ventre. Boire ensuite du grog jusqu'à ce qu'il y en ait deux. Aussitôt qu'il y a DEUX chapeaux, vous êtes guéri."

NdT : prévoir quand même une aspirine pour le lendemain matin !


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je vais aller m'acheter une main droite qui fonctionne parce que celle que j'ai ne sais pas tenir une tasse de thé !
Je me suis ébouillanté les cuisses, j'ai des tâches plein le t-shirt et le pantalon et je pue la bergamotte !
Commence bien cette journée...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2005)

n'importe quelle excuse pour picoler des grog la dool


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je vais aller m'acheter une main droite qui fonctionne parce que celle que j'ai ne sais pas tenir une tasse de thé !
> Je me suis ébouillanté les cuisses, j'ai des tâches plein le t-shirt et le pantalon et je pue la bergamotte !
> Commence bien cette journée...



Ca va pas mieux ton Parkinson...


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> n'importe quelle excuse pour picoler des grog la dool



wouéééééééé....... et alors? faut bien ça ! 
Y'a personne pour partager un verre avec moi ici sinon  

pfff, fais chier j'ai pas de chapeau  :rateau: !!! Comment je fais, je suis perdue là ??!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> wouéééééééé....... et alors? faut bien ça !
> Y'a personne pour partager un verre avec moi ici sinon
> 
> pfff, fais chier j'ai pas de chapeau  :rateau: !!! Comment je fais, je suis perdue là ??!!!



Le bocal du poisson rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le bocal du poisson rouge ?



un grug ça va, deux grug: bonjour les dégâts


----------



## dool (21 Septembre 2005)

Rha pinaise j'allais repondre que je ne voulais pas d'un grug sur mon ventre !!!   

Pas assez rapide ce lapin :rose:


----------



## iKool (21 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas mieux ton Parkinson...


;,jnon,j huyjkeikjn ;k?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez rapide ce lapin :rose:




je ne comprend pas comment c'est possible que un lapin ne soit pas rapide   

sa doit etre comme certaines italienne qui n'aiment pas les pates


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2005)

Là presentement, je suis en train de me faire dedicacer  la BD de roberto (par roberto himself :love: ) sur le stand du pommier à l'appeule Expo


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là presentement, je suis en train de me faire dedicacer  la BD de roberto (par roberto himself :love: ) sur le stand du pommier à l'appeule Expo




mieux vaut tard que jamais.....


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là presentement, je suis en train de me faire dedicacer  la BD de roberto (par roberto himself :love: ) sur le stand du pommier à l'appeule Expo



On peut voir ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Là presentement, je suis en train de me faire dedicacer  la BD de roberto (par roberto himself :love: )


La parenthèse était elle vraiment utile ?   

(notez l'allitération   )


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Viens...   :love:


donne moi ton adresse :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La parenthèse était elle vraiment utile ?
> 
> (notez l'allitération   )



Sais-t-on jamais, des fois que certains auraient cru qu'il se la faisait dédicacer par Sonny !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

moi maintenant je suis en train de geler, il fait froid chez moi sans le chauffage
ce matin on m'as dit qu'il vont faire le necessaire dans les prochains jours, 
en attendant viva les couches polaires


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en attendant viva les couches polaires


Tu mets des couches ?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets des couches ?  :mouais:  :hein:


des couches oui, mais des polaires!


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sais-t-on jamais, des fois que certains auraient cru qu'il se la faisait dédicacer par Sonny !



Là ça aurait commencer à valoir son pesant de cacahuètes, parce  que roberto il dédicace même les BD des autres j'suis sur...


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Je ne dors pas. Je fais une rechute de "çavapas" aiguë
C'est de la faute de personne. C'est juste moi. Je me prends la tête, je pense trop. La solitude me pèse, un mois plus tard.

Pourtant, j'ai tout pour aller bien : je suis jeune, en bonne santé (j'ai pas refumé depuis Nîmes, malgré golf et Baloo), je suis entouré d'amis (j'espère  ) à l'expo, je suis au milieu de la communauté. Mais n'empêche que voilà, ça revient ce sentiment de solitude. 

Pénible

Bon, je continue à écumer le bar, en espérant que je trouve le repos dans la nuit. Je vais essayer.


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Tour du bar effectué, dur de trouver un sujet qui me permette de tenir jusqu'à l'endormissement...
pourquoi je dors pas ? moi qui dort comme un gros bébé d'habitude ? Au point que même quand je prends le pied du pur fils (dans l'½il s'entend), ça ne me réveille pas ! 
Là, pas moyen. Je lis BD sur BD depuis plus d'une heure, avant de me décider à ressortir la borne Express pour me connecter au forum.

Préparez-moi un goutte à goutte de café demain, j'en aurais besoin


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Bon, je vais voir si je parviens à m'endormir...
pour ceux qui passent sous le pommier, à tout à l'heure !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dors pas. Je fais une rechute de "çavapas" aiguë
> C'est de la faute de personne. C'est juste moi. Je me prends la tête, je pense trop. La solitude me pèse, un mois plus tard.
> 
> Pourtant, j'ai tout pour aller bien : je suis jeune, en bonne santé (j'ai pas refumé depuis Nîmes, malgré golf et Baloo), je suis entouré d'amis (j'espère  ) à l'expo, je suis au milieu de la communauté. Mais n'empêche que voilà, ça revient ce sentiment de solitude.
> ...



Allez, pour te remonter le moral, je viendrais te faire un poutou ce midi


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour te remonter le moral, je viendrais te faire un poutou ce midi


j'aimerai pouvoir partager ces moments avec vous à l'apple expo, mais je ne peux même pas ya aller cette année, un e fois de plus  
de plus mon job me fait de plus en plus chier !! les gens me prennent la tête, nous sommes en train d'opérer une fusion et en face il y a 2 ou 3 types qui vont vraiment chier, qui balance des rumeurs à la con  et qui veulent tout mettre par terre !!  
pardon de cette vulgarité, mais ça vidange comme on dit


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes en train d'opérer une fusion




C'est qui l'anesthésiste ? Jpmiss ? Bah vous êtes mal barrés là


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour te remonter le moral, je viendrais te faire un poutou ce midi


mmmmmh ! ça donne envie ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dors pas. Je fais une rechute de "çavapas" aiguë
> C'est de la faute de personne. C'est juste moi. Je me prends la tête, je pense trop. La solitude me pèse, un mois plus tard.
> 
> Pourtant, j'ai tout pour aller bien : je suis jeune, en bonne santé (j'ai pas refumé depuis Nîmes, malgré golf et Baloo), je suis entouré d'amis (j'espère  ) à l'expo, je suis au milieu de la communauté. Mais n'empêche que voilà, ça revient ce sentiment de solitude.



Oh minou...

T'as interet à t'habituer, parce que du début à la fin on est seul, entouré ou pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai pouvoir partager ces moments avec vous à l'apple expo, mais je ne peux même pas ya aller cette année, un e fois de plus
> de plus mon job me fait de plus en plus chier !! les gens me prennent la tête, nous sommes en train d'opérer une fusion et en face il y a 2 ou 3 types qui vont vraiment chier, qui balance des rumeurs à la con  et qui veulent tout mettre par terre !!
> pardon de cette vulgarité, mais ça vidange comme on dit



On est au moins deux à ne pas avoir compris ni le sens du post, ni son but..


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh minou...
> 
> T'as interet à t'habituer, parce que du début à la fin on est seul, entouré ou pas.



Mais non, on n'est pas seul quand on a sa petite voix intérieure qui vous parle !


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit ma petite voix intérieure


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit ma petite voix intérieure



Ta gueule?


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, on n'est pas seul quand on a sa petite voix intérieure qui vous parle !


Celle-là, des fois, je voudrais bien qu'elle me laisse seule par contre :mouais:


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit ma petite voix intérieure



Ah non alors ! La petite voix intérieure c'est celle qui ne parle rien qu'à toi 

Et là elle dit surement: moi aussi je t'aime !


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ah non alors ! La petite voix intérieure c'est celle qui ne parle rien qu'à toi
> 
> Et là elle dit surement: moi aussi je t'aime !




Non, là elle dit : tu veux pas un café ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, là elle dit : tu veux pas un café ?


La mienne aussi elle prend un café en ce moment !
Et elle en a bien besoin  :hein:


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, là elle dit : tu veux pas un café ?



Quand tu cites ta petite voix faudrait la citer entièrement...

"Tu veux pas un café ?
Non, tout bien réfléchi, t'en as déjà trop bu, et puis tu es assez énervé comme ça !"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

ma petite voix interieur se pose une grande question   

j'ai telephoné ce matin pour un poste d'accueil + administratif 
dont l'annonce a eté publié  ce matin meme 

"desolé madame mais le poste a eté deja pourvu"


je crois bien que mon accent leur a fait peur


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien que mon accent leur a fait peur


Mais moi je l'adore ton accent ! 

Bon, sinon ça va beaucoup mieux, je suis sous le Pommier, à côté d'une bergère et d'un papillon...

j'ai eu mon poutou de Fab'Fab, ça aide aussi à aller mieux ! :love:

Merci pour vos messages :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon ça va beaucoup mieux, je suis sous le Pommier, à côté d'une bergère et d'un papillon...


Pas moi      :hein:


----------



## Nexka (22 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi      :hein:



C'est pour la bergère que tu dis ça j'espère


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour la bergère que tu dis ça j'espère


Oui ben on en discutera à l'AE si tu veux  
Ah zut c'est vrai tu viens pas


----------



## Pierrou (22 Septembre 2005)

hé les aminches, c'est jusqu'à quand l'AE ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu mon poutou de Fab'Fab, ça aide aussi à aller mieux ! :love:



Je le savais...


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

le podcast Æ #2 sur les oreilles, assis entre maiwen et stargazer, je suis bien


----------



## iNano (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le podcast Æ #2 sur les oreilles, assis entre maiwen et stargazer, je suis bien


C'est le podcast, Maïwen ou Stargazer qui te fait cet effet ???


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le podcast Æ #2 sur les oreilles, assis entre maiwen et stargazer, je suis bien


Oui ben ça va tu vas pas détailler les positions non plus ?


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben ça va tu vas pas détailler les positions non plus ?


acrobatiques comme toujours.
pour une fois, c'est maiwen qui est par dessus  :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

Photo  

_ Oups désolé, un reflexe  _


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Photo


Elle est prise
C'est qu'une question de prix


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Elle est prise
> C'est qu'une question de prix


On en discute samedi  
_C'est bien de la photo que tu parles ?  
_


----------



## Nexka (22 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On en discute samedi
> _C'est bien de la photo que tu parles ?
> _




Non mais ça va oui???  Je dérange pas au moins??   

Ca va pas se passer comme ça  :hein:


----------



## Taho! (22 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ça va oui???  Je dérange pas au moins??
> 
> Ca va pas se passer comme ça  :hein:


Ben non, tu passes quand tu veux chère Nexka !  :love:

(et un bisous de maiwen, juste à côté de moi :love: )


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ça va oui???  Je dérange pas au moins??
> 
> Ca va pas se passer comme ça  :hein:


Bon alors tu viens ou pas ?    

Et au fait Jack Bauer il a trouvé qui volait les casiers ?


----------



## Pierre-Emmanuel (22 Septembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> hé les aminches, c'est jusqu'à quand l'AE ?


 
Héhé, jusqu'au 24 septembre... 

PE


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

Là, ça va, je vais me coucher, je devrais bien dormir cette fois !

Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## MACcossinelle (23 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de regarder "amours chiennes..." alors à ne surtout pas regarder un soir de déprime ou en mangeant...sinon excellent  mais relativement dur (ou je suis très sensible :rose:...)...




​ 
Je viens de zapper Arte :

"Une plongée au c½ur du phénomène des séries américaines avec les auteurs des plus novatrices d&#8217;entre elles (24, Les Soprano, Six feet under, Sex and the city, The shield&#8230. Et, cerise sur le gâteau, Twin Peaks (le film) de David Lynch. "



et puis je pense regarder un épisode de "Six Feet Under..."  le 11 de la saison II  






voilà pour ma soirée...trépidente...!


----------



## ginette107 (23 Septembre 2005)

Six feet under  :love: que du bonheur :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (23 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Six feet under  :love: que du bonheur :love:  :love:  :love:



On reconnait les fans  :love:...dommage qu'il n'y ai que 5 saisons...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ou je suis très sensible :rose:...
> 
> ​




comme c'est mimi... ​


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Septembre 2005)

pourquoi les gens se croient au centre de tout .. se croient modele de tout ... je ne suis pas d'ici...  je pars dans la nuit ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de finir la saison II de "six feet under...".... 
ça peut pas se finir comme ça...:hein: et puis c'est trop triste...:rose:








Vivement la saison III...  ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Septembre 2005)

*Là maintenant ?*
précisément ?


 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2005)

Et gna gna gna, et gna gna gna...

N'importe quoi.

Tout et le reste...


----------



## ginette107 (25 Septembre 2005)

:sleep: Rendors toi


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Septembre 2005)

Belle réplique Ginette...


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder "amours chiennes..." alors à ne surtout pas regarder un soir de déprime ou en mangeant...sinon excellent  mais relativement dur (ou je suis très sensible :rose:...)...



Moi je conseille plutôt de le regarder un soir de déprime   
Superbe film en effet, tu peux enchaîner sur le suivant qui lui aussi est magnifique : 21 grams


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2005)

Pourtant la journée avait bien commencé.
Il y eut de bons moments.
Une journée un peu longue...
Une soirée bruyantes aux conversations inaudibles...
Des personnes à qui je voulais tellement parler, si difficiles à atteindre...
Tant de frustrations dans une semaine...
Tant de solitudes...
Tant de déprime accumulée depuis quelques mois...
Tant de regrets accumulés depuis des années...
J'en ai marre de tout rater...
Une coupe trop pleine qui a débordé de mes yeux dans un RER nocturne...
J'ai honte de m'apitoyer ainsi sur mon sort...
Mais je ne sais faire que ça...

Et pourtant j'ai dans le coeur une voix qui me parle toujours d'espoir.
Ce ne sont que des rêves d'enfant, des histoires qui commencent par "on disait que".
On disait que je ferais cela.
On disait que je serais ceci.

Où sont mes chevaux de bois ?


----------



## Malow (25 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant j'ai dans le coeur une voix qui me parle toujours d'espoir.



et cette voix te dit que si tu as tous ces sentiments...c'est que tu es en vie...sers t'en !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant la journée avait bien commencé.
> Il y eut de bons moments.
> Une journée un peu longue...
> Une soirée bruyantes aux conversations inaudibles...
> ...



  Les personnes auxquelles je pensais le plus n'étaient pas non plus à l'Apple Expo, ni à la Bouffe Chez Papa.
 Pourtant, j'ai particulièrement apprécié ces moments. 

Ceci dit, selon que l'environnement est plus ou moins bruyant, selon où chacun(e) se retrouve placé(e), il n'est pas toujours évident d'entamer et de poursuivre les discussions dont on pourrait avoir envie dans ce moments-là...
La communication entre personnes qui se connaissent peu, entre des syllabes inaudibles, des allusions à des souvenirs qui ne sont pas toujours les nôtres, et des "tu peux me passer la carafe d'eau?", ce n'est pas toujours évident, c'est vrai...
 Particulièrement quand on se sent plus à l'aise en tout petit comité. 

Ceci dit, en prenant ces petites tranches de vie pour ce qu'elles sont, comme d'agréables moments anodins, justement plaisants par leur légèreté-même et leur aspect brouillon, on peut parfois être agréablement surpris par des petits riens, ou des confidences imprévues, ou par quelques sourires que l'on aura finalement plaisir à se rappeler... 

Attendre très peu de ces moments, mais rester réceptif aux petites perles d'humour et d'humanité que l'on y capte parfois, voilà l'idée... Enfin, je crois...

Et si l'on est malgré tout déçu par l'une de ces soirées, je crois qu'il ne faut malgré tout pas hésiter à donner sa chance à la suivante... 


 Pour moi, en tout cas, la soirée d'hier soir est carrément mon meilleur souvenir de Bouffe(s) MacG! :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Encore un grand moment de n'importe quoi pour lesquels les mots me manquent (et la lucidité aussi )

Un petit coup de cafard à la fermeture de l'expo et un granb moment de bonheur pendant la bouffe des modos !  :love:

Tout va bien, sauf que je dois rentrer à Grenoble demain (et oui, déjà)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Alors kiki la déprime, c'était fusionnel ?

Vous avez pleuré en partant ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et gna gna gna, et gna gna gna...




*Tu roules*
avec quoi ça comme voiture Sonny ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Bah tu serais déçu, j'ai une Mégane 2*, vert citron...  

Mais avant j'avais une xsara au mazout, ce qui n'avait pas manqué de faire rire bassman à l'époque... 

*Mazoutier également...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Une coupe trop pleine qui a débordé de mes yeux dans un RER nocturne...
> Où sont mes chevaux de bois ?


C'est probablement ça ... être humain ...
...ça me rassure de n'être pas le seul à parfois me laisser aller quand je me sens un peu "étriqué" au milieu de la nuit... comme ça ... sans honte ni pudeur...
Mes chevaux de bois sont loins ... très loins ... mais peut-être ai-je égaré mon âme d'enfant dans le monde du "Grand Meaulnes" et les brumes de la vie et des regrets...
Il faudra qu'un jour je retourne la chercher...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Et sinon ça fait longtemps que tu te drogues ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ça fait longtemps que tu te drogues ?


En fait, j'ai commencé le 24 décembre 2002 ... je ne sais plus pourquoi d'ailleurs !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ça fait longtemps que tu te drogues ?




*Ah non *
j'ai arrêté de me droguer.

Par contre j'ai oublié de prendre mes pillules ce matin...




 :modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'ai commencé le 24 décembre 2002 ... je ne sais plus pourquoi d'ailleurs !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:



ça marche alors...


----------



## Pierrou (25 Septembre 2005)

salut tout le monde 
ça va bien? :love:

Moi, gueule de bois et devoir de philo à faire...
Vive la lettre sup :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne journée d'ami(e)s, de rigolade, de discussions, de départ de train en reflet sur la vitre, et Celui-Qui-n'Existe Pas© qui voyage sans billet _(tout est logique en fait !)_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arrête, je vais pleurer
j'ai un cafard à couper au couteau que cette semaine soit déjà finie !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Bon j'espère que ça vous a pas couté trop cher... Roberto je me fais pas de soucis, mais les autres...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2005)

Ben ... On a tout mis sur ton compte


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben, vu ce que je lis, si ça avait été possible, je pense que d'aucuns l'auraient fait...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2005)

Euuh, t'as parlé à ton banquier, depuis vendredi ? :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Septembre 2005)

héhé ...    Ti'punch a encore frappé!

une bonne soirée bien pépère à la maison avec ginette et une tite cossinelle... Une bonne série de crêpes et un ti peu de rhum pour donner du courage  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

Ah ouais... l'autre Frère Enfoiré est chez Nexka... y va voir ses fesses au Cercle...


----------



## Macoufi (25 Septembre 2005)

C'était pas prévu, mais la machine à cdb refuse de saluer à ma façon ceux que j'avais envie...

Juste pour vous dire que celle qui avait disparue 3 bons mois d'ici,

avair gardé un goût plus qu'amer d'avoir loupé les AES d'Avignon ET de Valence... :sick:

mais ne vous avait pas pour autant oublié... :rose:

Alors, j'ai pointé le bout de mon nez à l'expo pour vous saluer,

avant d'espèrer pouvoir mieux nous retrouver, nous rencontrer,

_"pour de vrai"_  :love: , sans voyage à l'étranger, ni gros rhume dans le panier...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

Bah c'est déjà sympa d'être passée un petit moment !  :love:

T'as plus qu'à faire les AES ou autres bouffes du mois maintenant !


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2005)

Et le félin femelle.. il va bien ?  

Bonne nuit à vous.


----------



## semac (26 Septembre 2005)

en ce qui me concerne j'ai fait monter l'ambiance érotique avant de voir Seven... ça marche beaucoup mieux   :love: 
Sinon là je recherche une chambre d'hôtes sur Paris, j'ai vu que ça se développais pas mal en ce moment !  c'est beaucoup moins cher que les hôtels, mais il y en a encore peu...


----------



## lumai (26 Septembre 2005)

Un thé (le green tchai des Yogi Tea ), des lettres à faire partir...
Ils ont décidé de ratiboiser mon platane ce matin. Le voilà tout déplumé... Un avant goût d'automne.
D'une semaine qui commence.


----------



## Jec (26 Septembre 2005)

Sur le feu, gros travail pour unr brochure, mais là pause obligatoire. Le demi-litre de chocolat froid que je viens d'avaler travail de manière bizarre... overdose !?!


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2005)

Là c'est la période des évaluations annuelles par notre hiérachie bien aimée 
Et de la définition des ojectifs 2006. Si je propose plaisir. Voire volupté tant qu'à faire. Avec un bon argumentaire, ça passera peut-être.

Z'avez pas qu'à nous faire faire des séminaires sur la notion de plaisir au travail.


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un avant goût d'automne.


À ce sujet, je voudrais citer ce poème admirable:

*L'automne*
_Ce matin l'automne est là qui s'abandonne
Mon coeur lui aussi a des reflets orangés
Voila l'orage d'été qui une dernière fois tonne
Le mobilier de jardin, va falloir le ranger
_

C'est pas de moi hein, mais j'ai la flemme de mettre un lien  
_(enfin toi tu sais de qui c'est hein  )_


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

Je viens d'apprendre qu'une collègue vient de switcher. Elle a craqué samedi sur un ibook 14 à l'apple Expo...
Je vais donc faire en sorte qu'elle s'inscrive comme il se doit sur le forum.

Une fille de plus, ça ferait pas de mal...


aparté :
Pour avoir recontré Roberto ce week end, je confirme que même en parlant il y a des smileys qui s'envolent de sa bouche !!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

Une nouvelle dramatique là maintenant à la radio : les suisses vivent de plus en plus longtemps...


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle dramatique là maintenant à la radio : les suisses vivent de plus en plus longtemps...



jusqu'à quel âge ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à quel âge ?




ben   .... un peu moins que leur horologes et un peu plus que leur chocolat


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

77/82 ans


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle dramatique là maintenant à la radio : les suisses vivent de plus en plus longtemps...



:affraid: Si ça continue, ils vont finir par atteindre l'âge de la puberté :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

là je me demande bien a ce que j'ai pu fair faire a mon pauvre dos pour m'en vouloir autant   

 j'ai pas pris foid (pas interet avec une bronchite) et j'ai fait aucune  folies d'aucun type....

et pourtant là sa va de pire en pire , ni le bain chaud , ni le shyntol rien n' y fait


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande bien a ce que j'ai pu fair faire a mon pauvre dos pour m'en vouloir autant
> 
> j'ai pas pris foid (pas interet avec une bronchite) et j'ai fait aucune  folies d'aucun type....
> 
> et pourtant là sa va de pire en pire , ni le bain chaud , ni le shyntol rien n' y fait



T'avais pas parlé de la grippe, il y a deux/trois jours ? Tu sais que la grippe provoque des courbatures dorsales ?  

Tu peux essayer l'aspirine, au double de la dose normale (sans dépasser le maxi journalier). à 500 Mg, elle n'a qu'un effet antalgique, mais à 1g, il s'y ajoute un effet anti-inflammatoire. Attention, aspirine, hein, (acide acetyl-salycilique) pas paracétamol !

En tout cas, soigne toi bien, ce forum a besoin d'une Robertav en pleine forme !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande bien a ce que j'ai pu fair faire a mon pauvre dos pour m'en vouloir autant
> 
> j'ai pas pris foid (pas interet avec une bronchite) et j'ai fait aucune  folies d'aucun type....
> 
> et pourtant là sa va de pire en pire , ni le bain chaud , ni le shyntol rien n' y fait



essaye le hula hoop, quitte à avoir mal au dos, autant que ce soit pour une bonne raison!


----------



## semac (26 Septembre 2005)

bon bah à ce moment précis, j'ai plein de boulot et une envie énorme de ne rien faire du tout !! :rose: 
allez courage que diable !!
et le pire c'est que je n'ai toujours pas trouvé mon futur job !!
j'aimerai tant trouver une reconversion, mais que faire  :hein: 
c'est un vrai casse-tête, lorsque vous avez une formation, un certain revenu et donc confort matériel. Il est vraiment très difficile de trouver une nouvelle voie de reconversion ! :mouais: 
allez l'idée géniale germera un jour dans mon esprit j'en suis convaincu... :love:

mais n'oubliez pas, toute contribution de votre part est la bienvenue


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

Là ménant je reprends un doliprane paske j'ai les sinus en feu...
Vous allez me dire: normal pour un dragon  
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

merci pascal mais j'ai pas droit a l'aspirine ..... pas envie d'etre maman a 40 ans !!    

merci cher fab mais je crois que je suis bien rouillé et le hulla hop serait plutot un hulla flop    


dragounet , t'arretes donc un epu avec tes flammaes ?   



   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dragounet , t'arretes donc un peu avec tes flaemmes ?


Je peux pas, elles sont ma raison de vivre, je les aime toutes, je ne peux pas m'en passer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je reprends un doliprane paske j'ai les sinus en feu...
> Vous allez me dire: normal pour un dragon
> :hein:



Normal, pour un dragon !





_service !_


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas, elles sont ma raison de vivre, je les aime toutes, je ne peux pas m'en passer !



J'ai cru voir ça en effet ...    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci pascal mais j'ai pas droit a l'aspirine ..... pas envie d'etre maman a 40 ans !!
> 
> merci cher fab mais je crois que je suis bien rouillé et le hulla hop serait plutot un hulla flop
> 
> ...



:affraid: L'aspirine peut te mettre enceinte ? :affraid:

Il aurait un drôle de ... cachet, le bébé ! 

Nan ! j'crois plutôt qu'il faut que t'arrêtes le hula hop !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: L'aspirine peut te mettre enceinte ? :affraid:
> 
> Il aurait un drôle de ... cachet, le bébé !
> 
> Nan ! j'crois plutôt qu'il faut que t'arrêtes le hula hop !





    ffaut totu dire a ces mecs !!!!      

l'aspirine n'est pas compatible avec certains contraceptif, elle efface leur efficacité !!    


sinon le hulla op je l'ai arreté il y ao moins  10 ans .... 
quand j'ai jeté celui de fifille


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'aspirine n'est pas compatible avec certains contraceptif, elle efface leur efficacité !!




Ça veut dire que tu as encore des rapports  

A ton âge


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

Retenez le


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ffaut totu dire a ces mecs !!!!



C'est surtout trés dangereux de dire de telles conneries.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout trés dangereux de dire de telles conneries.




ben , ma connerie moi je la lis sur la boite de mon truc .....
et puis a chaq'un sa connerie non?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça veut dire que tu as encore des rapports
> 
> A ton âge







_ L'amour n'a point d'âge : il est toujours naissant._


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> _ L'amour n'a point d'âge : il est toujours naissant._




Comme c'est mignon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ffaut totu dire a ces mecs !!!!
> 
> l'aspirine n'est pas compatible avec certains contraceptif, elle efface leur efficacité !!
> 
> ...



NAN ! Pas çui là !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est mignon...





decidement le mot mignon ça a l'air de t'obseder aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement le mot mignon ça a l'air de t'obseder aujourd'hui !!!




Oui, c'est c'la, ma mignonne


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est c'la, ma mignonne




on va terminer en beauté cet aprem avec ces mignardises?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on va terminer en beauté cet aprem avec ces mignardises?



Euuuh ! Robertav, c'est pas bon pour ta ligne, ça ! Laisse moi te débarrasser !


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh ! Robertav, c'est pas bon pour ta ligne, ça ! Laisse moi te débarrasser !




De quoi j'me mêle


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

la maintenant je vais laisser les mignardises a pascal   
(effectivement c'est pas bon pour ma ligne mais surtout ....
j'aime pas la patisserie  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: )
et je vais trottiner vers l'ecole de fiston , sa sortie approche     


lunettes noires oblige , je cachera les grimaces de ma demarche bizarre
et le manque evident de maquillage (qui a dis aspirine ?   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> De quoi j'me mêle



Jaloux !


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant j'ai la fac qui vient de m'appeler  pour me dire que j'avais reçut l'authorisation de m'inscrire dans la section qui me plaisait...   
Et je suis trop contente


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'ai la fac qui vient de m'appeler  pour me dire que j'avais *reçut l'authorisation* de m'inscrire dans la section qui me plaisait...
> Et je suis trop contente



je te conseille la section orthographe   :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille la section orthographe   :rateau:



Oui je sais bien  

Mais non je suis en scientifique...  :rose: 

D'un autre côté, il vaut mieux  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

_Lemmy tu pouvais mettre "reçut" en bold aussi  _

Et alors ma ptite fée d'amour, tu vas choisir quoi ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)

un si beau thread           finissant en bar des floodeurs V3.0   trop fort


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Lemmy tu pouvais mettre "reçut" en bold aussi  _
> 
> Et alors ma ptite fée d'amour, tu vas choisir quoi ?    :love:  :love:



T'as bien fait d'éditer  Ca apaise mon couroux  

Mon petit dragounet adoré... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> un si beau thread finissant en bar des floodeurs V3.0   trop fort





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et alors ma ptite fée d'amour, tu vas choisir quoi ?    :love:  :love:  _


_

en thread des dragueurs, plutot    :rateau:_


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en thread des dragueurs, plutot    :rateau:


Oui non mais ça c'est normal avec nous, vous en faites pas, ça dure que 3/4 posts en général


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui non mais ça c'est normal avec nous, vous en faites pas, ça dure que 3/4 posts en général



3 1/2 posts pour conclure ? C'est bien ce que tu dis


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en thread des dragueurs, plutot    :rateau:



Ouais enfin reprendre les gens sur les fautes, c'est nase...

Jamais je ferais un truc pareil moi !


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en thread des dragueurs, plutot  :rateau:


 
Le chien de Mickey? Mince de mince! C'est à lui que tu parles? Il est où?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin reprendre les gens sur les fautes, c'est nase...
> 
> Jamais je ferais un truc pareil moi !



Non, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

une fois de plus je tourne en rond , sortie du lit trop tot a cause d'une toux persisatante..

pas grand chose a faire , meme l'anpe ce matin ne m'occupe pas

8 offres en tout et pour tout dans ma region , c'est vite fait de y faire le tour....
pas des lettres ce matin a rediger, pas de cv a imprimer

mon "copain" d'en bas lui semble etre tout content avec sa trançonneuse a pavé
pourtant ce matin tout est gris , pas de soleil , pas des passants , tres peu des voitures

on dirait que il n'y a que lui et moi dans cette partie de ville bien morose


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon "copain" d'en bas lui semble etre tout content avec sa trançonneuse a pavé
> pourtant ce matin tout est gris , pas de soleil , pas des passants , tres peu des voitures



Si tu veux rigoler un peu, jette lui une bombe à eau


----------



## Jec (27 Septembre 2005)

Pfff... mardi, le jour où le week-end se fait sentir... backmanquedesommeil.... 

Tête dans le "biiip" ce matin, une force invisible me fait poster au lieu d'avancer la grosse brochure qui m'occupe ces jours ... rdv demain matin avec le client, la fin de journée va devoir se prolonger .. 
Bon, pour m'encourager ... je retourne me chercher un café.. 

énergie saute moi contre...mais pas trop fort ...  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> J'adore celle-là !
> 
> Je vais appeler ça désormais *"La Force Invisible"©*, moi aussi.
> ...



Moi elle me dit "laissssssssse tomber tous ces cooooooooons avec leeurs problèèèèèèèèmes de maaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiils à la coooooooon qui suffiiiiiit juuuuuuuuuuste d'appuyer sur le boutoooooon pour que ça maaaaaaaaarche" :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2005)

chez moi la force est bien visible et repose ses 3,2 kg sur mon bras gauche. :love: :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> énergie saute moi contre...mais pas trop fort



  :mouais:     :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Cette force n'a pas le même chapeau que toi j'espère ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

La charte est sexuée ??? te tcheu te tcheu va falloir changer mon comportement


----------



## Jec (27 Septembre 2005)

L'énergie m'a sauté contre ... j'ai failli commencer à travailler ... !   Mais malheureusement quelques résidus de force invisible sont là...

Encore une petite demi heure et la pause de midi sera la bienvenue...Je crois que ma sensation de faim n'est que pure invention de mon estomac.  C'est clair, ça fera une pause à ma tête ... 

Décision du jour, je tire au Q...


----------



## Nephou (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cette force n'a pas le même chapeau que toi j'espère ?


_note pour plus tard : se raser et enlever ce chapeau_

non non


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> se répandant lentement sur votre cerveau comme une coulée de sirop d'érable gluant


GLUPS      :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

et pourquoi donc ai-je une erreur 403 ????


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

Entretien prévu ce soir à l'heure de l'apéro...quelle bonne idée  :sick:


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi donc ai-je une erreur 403 ????


Pask'il aime pas les referers, c'est de plus en plus courant j'ai l'impression  
Mais celui là au moins il suffit de faire entrée dans la barre d'adresse 

Et puis bon toi t'arrives déjà à faire pipi sans les mains non ?   

_C'est moi qu'ai écrit ça ??? :affraid:_


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis bon toi t'arrives déjà à faire pipi sans les mains non ?


"Trique du matin, ~!"


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Entretien prévu ce soir à l'heure de l'apéro...quelle bonne idée  :sick:


Tu n'aurais jamais tu mettre ta photo dans ton CV


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Entretien prévu ce soir à l'heure de l'apéro...quelle bonne idée  :sick:



Prépare toi à tomber l'futal, belle enfant !


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'aurais jamais tu mettre ta photo dans ton CV



Le pire c'est qu'il n'y a pas de photo sur mon cv !  




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Prépare toi à tomber l'futal, belle enfant !



Et re-le pire...c'est que je vais devoir baisser le futal devant deux nanas !  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Si tu voulais bien arrêter de nous provoquer des images mentales fortuites perturbantes... ?
> Merciiiiii !
> :sick:
> ...



T'inquietes, ce soir, quand je vous dirais que j'ai vomi sur leur bureau...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2005)

M'aurait étonné qu'il soit pas attiré...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes, ce soir, quand je vous dirais que j'ai vomi sur leur bureau...



La vue d'une brosse à dent lui évoque le mot "poil" alors si tu crois que ça va le décourager...


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La vue d'une brosse à dent lui évoque le mot "poil" alors si tu crois que ça va le décourager...



Et si ce n'était qu'une brosse à dents...!!!


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je fais une recherche au fin fond du Bar et je reviens...



prends ton temps, et baisse la lunette en partant stp


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

là, je me dis que c'est tres co*....les deux films de la rentrée et que j'attendais avec impatience, sortent ce Mercredi....et je bosse........
bon, je pourrai y aller Jeudi, mais je bosse........reste Vendredi sauf que.... je bosse...
bon, va falloir que je fasse quelque chose, je déteste aller au ciné le Samedi....
En tout cas, j'espere que Revolver sera a la hauteur...quand a NightWatch....un Blockbuster Russe, ça promet...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Trique du matin, ~!"



met en forme le pélerin?


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Trique du matin, ~!"





T'as pas assez de tes deux mains.

:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Trique du matin, ~!"



pollue le Sopalin© !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Réponse deux pages avant


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ad'taleur les aminches.
> J'espère vous retrouver bientôt.
> Votre ami Roberto.




depeche toi , on t'attends par là


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2005)

Moi là,  Je suis contente de voir que Roberto reposte sous son pseudo  :rateau:    


Bon sinon je me dépèche, je vais bosser, et peut être attraper des voleurs   Qui sait


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

moi, là j'ai les glandes....je ne supporte pas qu'un site digne de ce nom et surtout d'un groupe national (Pages Jaunes) parte en sucette....
je ne peux passer a la page suivante de ma recherche, ni avec Saf, Omniweb, ni FF....et ça quand je sais que le numero que je recherche est en 2eme page, ça me rends fou...d'autant qu'il va falloir que j'appelle le 12 est c'est payant.....pitin®, que c'est lourd.....


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2005)

Tiens ça me rappelle le site d'une célèbre compagnie de chemin de fer française  
(Oui je sais c'est pas toi qui t'en occupe   )

Bon moi là ménant je vais faire des courses et me faire livrer à domicile comme une petite vieille paske je suis claqué et que je voudrais acheter des trucs lourds aussi et que je suis à pied avec mon cabas qui n'est pas extensible pas plus que mes ptis muscles atrophiés et encore affaiblis par la terrible maladie qui m'afflige, oui je sais j'en rajoute mais enfin bon j'ai malocrane alors j'ai le droit voila.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Une pizza ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi, là j'ai les glandes....je ne supporte pas qu'un site digne de ce nom et surtout d'un groupe national (Pages Jaunes) parte en sucette....
> je ne peux passer a la page suivante de ma recherche, ni avec Saf, Omniweb, ni FF....et ça quand je sais que le numero que je recherche est en 2eme page, ça me rends fou...d'autant qu'il va falloir que j'appelle le 12 est c'est payant.....pitin®, que c'est lourd.....




essaie sous safari, ça marche ..... testé et validé


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Je parlais à spyro


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me rappelle le site d'une célèbre compagnie de chemin de fer française
> (Oui je sais c'est pas toi qui t'en occupe   )




'tain, si il me laissait le faire....  
ce bouton rechercher cacher sous les pub....  
deux mise a jour pour en faire apparaitre un millimetre sur saf....du n'importe quoi....
je te ferai du propre sur ce site, je te le dis...m'enfin....

j'aime bien mon boulot, mais ma boite me fait honte des fois...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu oui, si tu veux.
> ......
> Voyez ?
> :love:




a peu pres      

juste un truc , soit tu as une seconde ligne , soit tu as interet a mettre le filtre a chaque prise telephone  ....
a moins que tu aimes avoir  ta connexion coupé souvent et au moment souvent inopportun


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Genre strip tease ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Genre strip tease ?





oui mais aussi il y a d'autre possibilité 

au moment de discuter gros contrat avec un ediiteur   
dire a sa maitresse  que sa femme sera là a 17h (donc, ne plus appeler)   
telechargement du dernier film de bellucci  :rateau: .......


ect ect ect


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu oui, si tu veux.
> Mais là c'est l'heure du goûter, juste avant d'aller chercher les drôles je vais brancher un second téléphone fixe sur l'autre prise dans notre chambre après avoir enlevé le filtre ADSL en attendant que dans les cinq jours suivant la configuration de la Bobox© on reçoive notre numéro fixe mais alors on laissera le second téléphone branché sur notre numéro actuel avec la seconde prise sans filtre ADSL pour que les gens qui ne sont pas au courant de notre nouveau numéro de fixe de la Bobox© puisse nous appeler quand même, ce sera juste pour répondre le second téléphone voyez, on appelera avec le téléphone branché sur la Bobox© mais dans cinq jours.
> Voyez ?
> :love:



Surtout, ne nous expliques pas ça avec un crobar ! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Septembre 2005)

Y a pas un smiley qui joue du violon ?

ça manque...

Ou du pipeau à la rigueur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Là ménant, je me dis "déconnez, déconnez, il en restera toujours quelque chose" ! Je viens de me prendre un CdB vert pour un délire que j'ai posté en ... [Roulement de tambours] ... [/Roulement de tambours] ... février dernier !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas un smiley qui joue du violon ?
> 
> ça manque...
> 
> Ou du pipeau à la rigueur...



non, mais y a ça, si tu veux....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me prendre un CdB vert pour un délire que j'ai posté en ... [Roulement de tambours] ... [/Roulement de tambours] ... février dernier !



C'était du deuxième degré ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Ch'sais pas, j'ai pas compté


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

là maintenant j'attends ....... depuis 1h j'attends que sa tombe ....
j'ai eu droit a 2 café , 1 propositions de brosching , 1 proposition de gouter , meme un calin    .... 
et elle continue a me tourner autout telle un papillon , legere , heureuse ...
elle veut me demander qui ?
 sortir samedi soir ? 
m'annoncer un petit ami ?
j'attends , je verrai bien , de toute façon je ne suis jamais "deçue" par fifille      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

j'y suis pour rien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Tu peux prouver ... Ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant j'attends ....... depuis 1h j'attends que sa tombe ....
> j'ai eu droit a 2 café , 1 propositions de brosching , 1 proposition de gouter , meme un calin    ....
> et elle continue a me tourner autout telle un papillon , legere , heureuse ...
> elle veut me demander qui ?
> ...



Elle t'a offert deux cafés ? Et elle connaît les effets de la caféïne ? Alors tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle t'a offert deux cafés ? Et elle connaît les effets de la caféïne ? Alors tout va bien





vu que je picole rarement et encore plus raremet en milieu d'aprem
je la verrai mal me dire 
"maman, je te sert un verre de rouge ? "


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

ah non je lui avais conseillé l'amaretto


----------



## lumai (27 Septembre 2005)

Et hop ! Retour de coiffeur !
Une nouvelle tête pour l'automne...
Et encore je lui ai limité ses ardeurs. Il voulait me faire des mêches violines !  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> essaie sous safari, ça marche ..... testé et validé



oui, je sais, on m'a confirmé par MP....mais je ne sais pourquoi pas chez moi....


----------



## lumai (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas pourquoi mais je ne te vois pas avec un balayage californien violet.
> :rateau:


 Ben moi non plus, figure toi !
Surtout qu'il a dit qu'il fallait pas que ça soit un truc léger, mais plutôt de grosses mêches ! :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une pizza ???


Quand je suis arrivé devant la caisse "livraison à domicile" avant l'heure limite, la dame m'a dit comme ça:
- ah non monsieur c'est fermé pour ce soir
- gné ?
- oui le camion était plein alors c'est fini là
- mais euh je fais quoi avec mon caddie plein ?
- baissez votre futal, je vais vous montrer

du coup j'ai laissé mon caddie là, j'ai rien acheté, et je me commande une pizza


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant, je me dis "déconnez, déconnez, il en restera toujours quelque chose" ! Je viens de me prendre un CdB vert pour un délire que j'ai posté en ... [Roulement de tambours] ... [/Roulement de tambours] ... février dernier !



C'est parce qu'ils sont rares, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> du coup j'ai laissé mon caddie là, j'ai rien acheté, et je me commande une pizza




mechant !!!!!!!      

et voila que ce soir une pauvre caissiere doit faire des heures sup parce que
elle doit ranger tes truc dans les rayons !!!   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non plus, figure toi !
> Surtout qu'il a dit qu'il fallait pas que ça soit un truc léger, mais plutôt de grosses mêches ! :mouais: :rateau:



Bon ! Et les photos ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mechant !!!!!!!
> 
> et voila que ce soir une pauvre caissiere doit faire des heures sup parce que
> elle doit ranger tes truc dans les rayons !!!   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


J'ai 38 et chuis crevé j'allais pas le faire moi même après qu'on m'ait fermé la caisse au nez non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce qu'ils sont rares, n'est-ce pas ?



Sauf erreur, ce seul post m'a rapporté pas loin de 40 points en tout :rateau: EDIT : Euh ... 55


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur, ce seul post m'a rapporté pas loin de 40 points en tout :rateau: EDIT : Euh ... 55



C'est toi Edith ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 38 et chuis crevé j'allais pas le faire moi même après qu'on m'ait fermé la caisse au nez non ?




pas tres costeau* le mec , un petit 38° et le voila affalé sur le divan   


haaaaaa ces mecs !! 
 quand il ont un petit bobo il leur faut un battaglion de docteurs !!  





*opsss , je sais pas ecrire ce mot  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur, ce seul post m'a rapporté pas loin de 40 points en tout :rateau: EDIT : Euh ... 55





uawwwh , 15 d'un coup ?      

vert j'espere


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> uawwwh , 15 d'un coup ?
> 
> vert j'espere



Vi !... Avec des p'tits c½urs roses autour :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme à propos de la Bobox© toute neuve :
> _"Pourquoi elle clignote comme ça ta rape à fromage ?"_




rape a fromage parce qu'elle est moche ou parce que elle est bruyante?


----------



## Malow (27 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est, je reviens tout juste de mon entretien....et j'ai pas vomi !  

je suis assez satisfaite...  on verra demain !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je reviens tout juste de mon entretien....et j'ai pas vomi !
> 
> je suis assez satisfaite...  on verra demain !











ps: Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. 
Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

là maintenant je suis bien , j'arrete pas de rigoler* toute seule....   

heuresement que bioman pianote sa musique avec un casque
sinon il se poserait vraiment la question
"mais quest'elle a a fremousser comme une dinde " ?     :mouais: 




merci a sm et au "couillon" de rezba  
et au dollar de nascar    :mouais:  :love: 
et a pas rater ce bestof de molgow  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

La vendeuse de cigarette n'a pas trouvée mes "wacom"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je réfléchis...
> 2700 euros le Powerbook© dissett pouss, même en plusieurs fois, ça fait un sacré p... d'investissement.
> :sick:




surement moins cher avec la reduc prof/etudiant que propose la fnac ou apple  





maintenant je me prepare a la vie dure des fooboleurs


----------



## Nexka (28 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les chozafers, comme toujours, pendant qu'en récompense à venir un café coule en gargouillant dans le bol _(le vase, le pichet, le récipient ?)_ de la cafetière Braun© que ma mère m'a offert quand j'étais à l'Ensaama.



Mouais :mouais: 

Il fait que dire qu'il boit du café  :hein: Mais en fait je l'ai vu, il boit du chocolat au lait chaud...   
Tout ça c'est pour se donner de la contenance


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Septembre 2005)

début d'aprem, et comme tout un chacun , grosse flemme avant de partir au boulot...   

le gout du café a un petit goût de "reviens-y" ... ça permet de repousser d'autant mon départ...  

mais va bien falloir que j'aille retrouver mes ti'chevaux et mes ti'monstres  :rose:  :love: 

je me plaint, mais j'adore ça  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> mon flegme britannique, mon self control de ninja, le savoir-vivre-en-société de ma grand-mère qui m'ont permis de tenir le coup sans fondre en larmes.



Wait and see...


----------



## MACcossinelle (28 Septembre 2005)

*16h17*..._Grosse flemme_...peut-être une petite sieste...:rose: :sleep:

Sinon plein d'exos de maths pour demain... tiens Ginette viens d'arriver  

bon it's tea'time so...

Bonne fin de journée à vous...:love:   *16h19*


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

Everyone has AIDS!
AIDS AIDS AIDS!
AIDS AIDS AIDS AIDS AIDS AIDS!
Everyone has AIDS!

And so this is the end of our story
And everyone is dead from AIDS
It took from me my best friend
My only true pal
My only bright star (he died of AIDS)

Well I'm gonna march on Washington
Lead the fight and charge the brigades
There's a hero inside of all of us
I'll make them see everyone has AIDS

My father (AIDS!)
My sister (AIDS!)
My uncle and my cousin and her best friend (AIDS AIDS AIDS!)
The gays and the straights
And the white and the spades

Everyone has AIDS!
My grandma and my dog 'ol blue (AIDS AIDS AIDS)
The pope has got it and so do you (AIDS AIDS AIDS AIDS AIDS)
C'mon everybody we got quilting to do (AIDS AIDS AIDS AIDS AIDS)
We gotta break down these baricades, everyone has
AIDS! x 20


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

c'est qui AIDS ??!!??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui AIDS ??!!??




je crois que c'est ce que les français appellent sida


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est ce que les français appellent sida


je t'adore !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

robertav :mouais: 
Sors du lit de semac stp !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> robertav :mouais:
> Sors du lit de semac stp !




peut pas  :rose: trop bon ses massages  :love:  :love:  :love: 
je vous rappelle que mon satané coinçage de dos continue  et sa fait MAL !!!!:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je t'adore !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




cela m'enchante et me fait dire que en matiere des femmes t'es pas , mais vraiment pas , difficile


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

la maintenant n'yant pas d echoix je reponds ici a mes coup's  boule   

je sais, je devrais le fair e en mp mais ...
bien evidemment avec moi le  "mais "n'etant jamais loins   
je reponds ici comme cela me fera un post en plus  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 


je vais bien , avec des bas  le matin (tristesse avec  l'anpe, mal de dos et autres truc qui m'enchant pas vraiment le matin) 
des milieu en milieu de journée    
et plutot des hauts le soir ...forcement le soir suis trop claqué d'avoir bien ris par ici  :love: 

et puis....

ben , moi j' adore aussi tous ceux qui m'adorent .... c'est donnant donnant non ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (28 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tristesse avec  l'anpe



Normal...
*A*vec *N*ous, *P*lus d' *E*spoir !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Demain je négocie un coin de buro chez Pédreau, enfin le contraire._
> :love:
> Et puis du coup je crois que je vais acheter un Boobook© Deluxe (plein de pouces) à la Flaque©...
> 
> ...



Mais t'a pas fini, de me mêler à tes histoires ?


----------



## dool (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je vois dedans le numéro de mon département de naissance ET celui de la Charente : *c'est un excellent début !*
> :love:



c'est une enigme pour les nanas de macgé ça ?? Tu nous envoie chercher le reste dans un autre thread ??? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Là je ressemble étrangement à mon café :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

*T'es déjà*
bourré ?



 :hein: 
 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

ben c'est que ça se renverse vite ces choses là


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

la je termine mon café , j'essaie de me donner la peche .....
dans 30 minutes je vais accompagner 31 eleves (la classe de fiston) a la biblioteque   
(et je me promet que si jamel et miss parole a moulin  font les endouilles comme d'hab
je me retiendra fortement de leur envoier une taloche       )


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

je viens de quitter un pote, nous avons pris le café ensemble dans un petit troquet Rennais, et me voilà repartit pour une journée de taff... :rose: 

J'ai un peu de mal à emmerger ce matin :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

le calamar géant a enfin pu être photographié  ! :affraid:
bon un de moins sur la liste reste plus qu'à convaincre quelqu'uns des plus timides 


_Edit : que mon voisin ne voit aucun rapprochement malveillant entre le post juste ci-dessus et celui-ci !  _


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Lorna, à 90 bars je serai petit comme une bille* 


*


----------



## nonos (29 Septembre 2005)

Salut la Cie, 

bon courage et bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Salut la Cie,
> 
> bon courage et bonne journée tout le monde




'tain, le Nonos, salut....ça faisait un bail qu'on ne t'avait pas vu par là.......
bon, je vais me faire un café, j'ai trop la tete dans le ©... :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais me faire un café, j'ai trop la tete dans le ©... :sleep:




*T'avais qu'à*
rester sobre hier soir


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *T'avais qu'à*
> rester sobre hier soir



mais ce fut le cas, 
je suis juste aller au cine voir le film russe, NightWatch....
a part un petit apero et un peu de vin au restau, juste avant....
non, le truc, c'est que j'ai floodé jusqu'a tard apres etre rentré...et maintenant, il est encore un peu tot...

comment vas tu...?
ça fait un petit moment que je n'ai pas croisé laSagesse sur le forum...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

ce matin je me suis faite 2 ennemies..... 
m'en fiche je ne les frequentes  pas et j'en pense pas moins  :mouais: 

ce matin donc j'ai accompagné la classe a la biblio, rien extravagant sauf que
les enfants on faillit ne pas y aller parce que les autres 2 mamans ne se sont pas pointé  ....sans prevenir , sans explications :mouais:  :mouais: 

vu que de l'ecole a la biblio c'est pas lonis et pratiquement en rue pietonne
la mairesse a pris le risque d'y aller quand meme ...
le reglement dit qu' il faut 1 adulte pour 10 gamins

bref, je les accompagne et au retour ,avant de monter chez moi, je vais a la boulangerie
et là je vois ce 2 cretines en train de papoter tranquillement devant un café   

tous sourires avant elles me demandent si je suis en promenade et je repond
"non,je reviens de la biblio"
'haaa , vous y etes allée vous? nous pas , il pouvaient nous le dire bien avant (on l'a su lundi) que la sortie etait deplacé 1h plus tot    .... qu'il se debrouillent , nous sommes pas a leur disposition"
"la moindre des choses c'etait quand meme prevenir  personne vous a obligé avec couteau sous la gorge , les enfants ont faillit ne pas y aller .... pour se debrouiller ils se sont debrouillé ..... et surtout , n'allez pas criiéer au scandales si les prochaines sortie seront annulé "     

je tourne les talons et j'entends
"pffff quelle conne celle-là"

je vous jure j'ai faillit dire "nonnnn pas conne , juste dinde , mais fiere de l'etre "


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

Dramatique. Tellement courant.


----------



## Jec (29 Septembre 2005)

Surchauffe, surplein, surchargé ... envie de tout envoyer péter !! Pffff .... les gens sont c.... parfois. Tu te déchausses la moitié du temps et ensuite ils font 3 mois pour te payer ... c'est un comble ! Je vais rentrer dans les boulangeries, passer devant tout le monde, prendre mon kilo de pain et dire que je paye dans 3 mois. Ca va pas la tête !!! Non mais je vous jure des fois ...  

Disons que c'est un jeudi sans ... mais il faut garder le sourire !!   :mouais: 

(c'était la minute de haine... ça va déjà mieux ...   )


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Encore un grand moment de démagogie !!!

Bravo Roberto Réador...

Bravo.


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

Navré Roberto...
mais à ma grande surprise je pense comme sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben je suis pas non plus obligé de dire QUE des conneries tout le temps...


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je suis pas non plus obligé de dire QUE des conneries tout le temps...


nan mais arrête maintenant, je vais pas passer mon temps à dire que tu as raison...
ça devient humiliant pour moi, on va me prendre pour un suiveur


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, à 90 bars je serai petit comme une bille*
> 
> 
> *



A mon humble avis, après 90 bars, ce serait plutôt "ROND" comme une bille, que tu serais !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que vous auriez vu ce pauvre hère maintenu dans la poussière comme un veau de rodéo par la rutilante force publique avec des gants en latex pour pas choper des maladies, je pense que vous auriez eu aussi pleine de bonne-conscience-râleuse-et-prévisible.


tu as sans doute raison, mais tu ne sais pas pourquoi elles sont intervenues, peut-être y avait-il une vraie bonne raison :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2005)

Hé ouais !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2005)

PTDR     

Merci The Big :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hé ouais !!!!!!!!




decidement aujourd'hui les automobiliste aiment pas les animaux     

meme une certaine dinde a failli etre ecrasé sur le passage pieton ce matin !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu as sans doute raison, mais tu ne sais pas pourquoi elles sont intervenues, peut-être y avait-il une vraie bonne raison :rose:



Bien sur qu'il y avait sûrement une vraie bonne raison d'intervenir, la critique est sur la manière d'intervenir, pas sur le motif de l'intervention.

Face à un vrai "dangereux", elles l'auraient sûrement jouée "moins faraude", comme d'hab, quand ils savent qu'il n'y a pas de risque, ils peuvent pas s'empêcher de jouer les "cops", mais face aux braqueurs, ils sont à plat ventre sous leurs bagnoles (je parle ici de ces" terreurs urbaines" qu'on rencontre parfois, généralement en tenue, et non d'une généralisation à l'ensemble de la police).


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hé ouais !!!!!!!!


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2005)

The Big... Je compatie, il est arrivé la même chose à ma souris banche... :affraid:

Sauf que moi c'était pas un camion...  :mouais: C'est mon chat... Elle s'est assise dessus  :hein: .... Oui elle est un peu envelopée....


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2005)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  bis


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

excellent!!!


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

il est vraiment super le coussin.
Merci pour ce fou rire  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> The Big... Je compatie, il est arrivé la même chose à ma souris banche... :affraid:Sauf que moi c'était pas un camion... :mouais: C'est mon chat... Elle s'est assise dessus :hein: .... Oui elle est un peu envelopée....


      ... trop forte Nexka !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:  
...je crois que je vais me servir de la mienne comme sac à dos !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai reçu un mel dont je ne sais pas quoi faire.
> :mouais:
> Je le replie je le remets dans sa boîte, _on dit que je l'ai pas lu, okay ?_
> 
> :rose:




non, clique sur RENVOYER dans mail .....tu verras


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans Yahoo©, mais j'y touche plus, je laisse en friche je verrai plus tard !




ben ...... ouvre mail et choppes-le là (bien entendu, apres avoir configué une boite yahoo que tu peux supprimer ensuite si ça t'interesse pas   )
et puis fais comme je dis au post 842    




pfffff ce mecs : pas du tout, mais meme pas pour un poil , futés et creatifs   :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas "enveloppée", elle est *énorme* la cha... :affraid: _la félin femelle_ trichrome de Nexka !
> :rateau:




Bah pfff    :mouais: C'est malin, elle est partie pleurer là maintenant...  :hein: 

Vilain!!!   


  

(je vais lui apprendre à t'envoyer des mails d'insultes anonymes pour la peine  :rateau:    )


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Que voilà des échanges de la plus haute volée...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> Excuse-nous de nous tortiller au ras du sol.
> :rose:
> 
> ...



ça fait un peu site porno "dude"...

tu trouves pas ?

EDIT :

Biensur que je connais, je connais tout.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2005)

tu connais mara toi aussi, alors?
sympa ce mec...

edit : j'arrete de parler à Pascal... promis...


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Septembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je m'apprête à me coucher  après avoir quelque peu réfléchis à ma rédaction de francais...


Jour pluvieux aujourd'hui, au lycée, tout le monde entassé dans le hall et pendant les heures de trous, quelques fantômes dans les couloirs. Je sens que ce lycée va me plaire , je renouvelle ma remarque c'est THE endroit pour faire des rencontres !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

certe avril, à couilles rabattues


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

bon voilà c'est vendredi, ce soir le week-end :love: 
ce midi je vais manger chez mon ancien patron qui a ouvert un resto après avoir eu un studio graphique  bah oui ça mène à tout  
ce midi temps pourri, je vais sans doute allez m'inscrire au permis moto


----------



## dool (30 Septembre 2005)

Bon là j'ai troqué mes biscottes contres un muffin chocolat :rose: (pité faut s'faire plaisir des fois hein ), je trempe mon nez dans mon café pour déboucher mes sinus (et oter mon mal de crâne par la même occasion), et je prie très fort pour qu'un masseur tombe du ciel...:mouais: si si j'y crois !  

J'attend que la douche hurle mon prénom ! J'éspère qu'elle le fera avant que je parte bosser


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

petite histoire en passant,
voila que la Stookette rentre du boulot en me disant:
-tiens, je t'ai ramené un test pour que tu réalises a quel point tu pollues (elle est dans l'environnement...)
et moi, je me dis, on va encore te casser les choses avec le triage des ordures...
et je me mets a faire mon test...
un test simple, divisé en 2 categories, les questions qui apportent des points, et celle qui en enlèvent...le résultat étant donné en degré pour déterminer le type de réchauffement de la planète que tu réalises en continuant a agir tel que tu le fais face au probleme environnementaux...
et je commence, les points negatif... résultat: +12°...
et je continue, les points positif...résultat: -13°...
Stupeur!... le Stookette est dépassée...comment...
le Stook serait un super écolo, dur a croire et pourtant, l'analyse du test commence a +1° pour finir a +49° et je suis dans les negatifs, impossible!...
donc, non seulement le Stook préserve sa planete, mais en plus si tout le monde faisait comme lui, elle s'en porterait mieux...
après m'avoir fait refaire le test et revérifier les résultat, la Stookette est le cul par terre....héhé...
j'en connais un qui ne va pas entendre parler d'écologie d'un bon moment...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

tu as quelques chose contre le tri des ordures ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as quelques chose contre le tri des ordures ?



oh! non, non !....
mais des fois je trie mal....et bon, j'aime pas forcement qu'on me le rappelle chaque fois...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as quelques chose contre le tri des ordures ?



T'as décollé le papier de ton pot de yaourt avant de le jeter, toi?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Je trie tout ouais.


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2005)

Et le test, après, tu l'as jeté :

a/ par la fenêtre
b/ dans la corbeille à papier
c/ dans la tronche de stookette
d/ bah par terre voyons


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

j'ai une question: elle est bi stoookette? 










Ok, je sors...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question: elle est bi stoookette?



'tain, elle etait facile....  
bon, je disais quoi moi....
ha, oui!...
le truc du test, (pour repondre a SM) concerne surtout les consommation d'energie...
du style douche ou bain...avion ou train...Fioul ou Gaz...utilisation de la voiture en Km....
le trie n'etant qu'un petite parti pour gagner des points....
faut dire que dans le qaurtier de Perpi ou je vis, nous n'avons meme pas de poubelle a verre ou a papier...vaut marcher..bien 1km avant d'en trouver (et si c'est pour prendre la caisse, pas la peine...)...alors , je fais l'effort...mais combien le font...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

Certe c'est aussi une question de moyen mis à disposition, faut trier également ses élus.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certe c'est aussi une question de moyen mis à disposition, faut trier également ses élus.



'tain, si c'etait aussi simple, ça ferait un moment que notre bon maire serait passé a l'incinerateur...te le dis....  
mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

la je me dis que vraiment ça commence a devenir urgent pour un boulot
sinon plus de secu mais surtout c'est urgent une complementaire....

depuis 5 ans je depense une petite fortune pour le lunettes de fiston tous le 6 mois
mais seulement depuis 2 ans je sort la totalité de mes poches, 
avant ayant une complementaire , je sortais 50 euros maxi sur le 400 / 450 euros

je pensais que ces lunettes c'etaient tres cheres a cause de l'amincissement des verres
vu que fiston a une forte correction mais aujourd'hui je viens de tomber du haut

fifille a aussi besoin de lunettes , de lunettes pour l'ordi et  l'ecole
la fatigue des yeux sa lui cause de maux de tetes .... rien de bien exceptionnel
et betement je pense que je vais  m'en sortir pour peu de frais


et bien , nada !!!!!!!! dans mes reves !!!!!!


je n'ai pas trouvé monture ( sans pretention ni marque ) a moins de 85 euros
et les verres sont presque aussi cheres que celles de fiston , pourtant elles n'ont aucun traitement special 


bref ..... vous savez quoi les jeunes?

ne vous cassez plus la tete pour etre pharmacien pour gagner un max de fric 
mais devenez opticien, sa rapporte et meme beaucoup


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2005)

ça m'étonne qu'on lui file des binocles en cas de maux de tête dus à l'informatique...

Normalement c'est de la rééducation qu'il faut...

j'ai fait.

ça marche...

 

Vérifie auprés de ton ophtalmo...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question: elle est bi stoookette?



Bravo...

J'aime beaucoup je regrette juste de pas l'avoir sortie moi...


----------



## iKool (30 Septembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, vendredi soir,
les bureaux se vident, pas grand monde au bar,
Il fait un peu froid, la nuit est tombée,
Et la doc à faire est enfin terminée,
Je vais pouvoir m'enfuir,
aller là où on transpire,
à la salle de sport
au milieu des corps
transpirants,
ahanants,
soufflant,
humanité angoissée
par le temps qui passe,
désespérément acharnée
a le retenir dans la nasse -
ça prête un peu à rire :
pour rester jeune, il faut souffrir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo...
> 
> J'aime beaucoup je regrette juste de pas l'avoir sortie moi...



Pour une fois que je suis plus rapide que toi...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonne qu'on lui file des binocles en cas de maux de tête dus à l'informatique...
> Normalement c'est de la rééducation qu'il faut...
> j'ai fait.
> ça marche...
> ...




non, c'est pas l'informatique, c'est surtout a l'ecole et la lecture

fifille avait deja des lunettes de 8 a 12 ans ; pareil, juste pour lire et regarder la telé
elle avait une tres legere ypermetrophie (ou un truc comme cela) 
a ses 12 ans l'ophtalmo a dis que c'etait plus necessaire mais la semaine derniere 
apres visite bi-annuelles il a dis que elle en avait a nouveau besoin pour reposer ses yeux qui lui cause surement ses maux de tetes...... on verra


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas l'informatique, c'est surtout a l'ecole et la lecture
> 
> fifille avait deja des lunettes de 8 a 12 ans ; pareil, juste pour lire et regarder la telé
> elle avait une tres legere ypermetrophie (ou un truc comme cela)
> ...




Tu peux aussi lui interdire la télé et l'ordi, c'est moins cher...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, vendredi soir,
> les bureaux se vident, pas grand monde au bar,
> Il fait un peu froid, la nuit est tombée,
> Et la doc à faire est enfin terminée,
> ...



Tu seras gentil de ranger ton vers quand tu auras fini...
   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi lui interdire la télé et l'ordi, c'est moins cher...





   ben non , sa va pas non      
elle "s'amuse"  a regarder des film en angliais 
et puis msn est deja sous control   

je devrai plutot lui interdire la cordelette blanche qui pends a ses oreilles


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je devrai plutot lui interdire la cordelette blanche qui pends a ses oreilles



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



fais pas attention: c'est de l'italien


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:





pfffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffff !!!!!!


RÉPÈTE, J'ENTENDS PAS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> RÉPÈTE, J'ENTENDS PAS !!!!!!!!!!




je vais manger là .... 
et pendant je reflechirai sur ma vengeance de ces 3 derniers monsieurs !!!


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo...
> 
> J'aime beaucoup je regrette juste de pas l'avoir sortie moi...




et pourtant tu perds rarement une occasion de la sortir vite


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Septembre 2005)

encore à esperer travailler un vendredi soir alors que je suis enrhumé... :mouais:  
corriger des copies ....


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Septembre 2005)

note pour moi même .... : penser à être amoureux ...   :rateau:
(naméo , c'est vrai je parle que de boulot sur mac g!)


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Octobre 2005)

encore une soirée trop arrosé......
bon...
au fait, j'ai encore 2 invit pour iTMS Extractor 
si il y en a que ça interesse....

bonne nuit...


----------



## dool (1 Octobre 2005)

LA ? Je viens de voir que la Stookette est parmi nous !!!!!  Ca va en raconter des conneries  d'ici peu de temps, les mecs remontez vos langues !  :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (1 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Luc Skywalker©*, et sa s½ur avec des pains aux raisins sur la tête...
> _Oups, fallait pas dire que c'était sa s½ur !_
> :rose:    :love:




C'est *LUKE* Skywalker  :rateau: 
Puis je vais te dire un truc qui t'éviteras de regarder les "pains aux raisins" de sa soeurette 
Dans l'épisode IV, elle ne porte pas de sous tifs   Et à un moment ils tombent dans l'eau   .....   .... _Episode IV_


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> LA ? Je viens de voir que la Stookette est parmi nous !!!!!  Ca va en raconter des conneries  d'ici peu de temps, les mecs remontez vos langues !  :mouais:




héhé... tu as l'oeil du lynx....   

ps: bonjour a tous et gnagnagna...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est *LUKE* Skywalker  :rateau:
> Puis je vais te dire un truc qui t'éviteras de regarder les "pains aux raisins" de sa soeurette
> Dans l'épisode IV, elle ne porte pas de sous tifs   Et à un moment ils tombent dans l'eau   .....   .... _Episode IV_



Entre les pains aux raisins et les "pas de  sous tifs", tu veux subtilement nous faire remarquer qu'elle est "crane nu" sous ses cheveux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> héhé... tu as l'oeil du lynx....
> 
> ps: bonjour a tous et gnagnagna...



NAN ! L'½il du lapin, c'est à cause des carottes, ça donne une bonne vue (entre autres).


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

Marrant, on parle de lapin, et y nous mettent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme pub en haut de page


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2005)

note : ne pas discuter de bouffe avec nexka, lepirefils, concom, sonnyboy, je vais grossir


----------



## Nexka (1 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> note : ne pas discuter de bouffe avec nexka, lepirefils, concom, sonnyboy, je vais grossir



C'est mignon les poignées d'amour  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

maintenant que j'ai trouvé et imprimé 4 pages de soluces
de mario kart double machin pour fiston

maintenant que bioman est parti en repet

maintenant que  fifille se prepare pour un aprem en ville avec copines &company 


vous savez quoi ?????????


je vais terminer ma nuit de sommeil       




ps: dans 30 minutes, d'abord je vais voir si copine ichat live est là


----------



## Nexka (1 Octobre 2005)

:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 



Je veux pas jouer les puristes  Mais cette image est extraite de l'épisode VI  Et non du IV...  :hein: 


Enfin je dis ça juste comme ça...   Non pas que ça me géne   Pas du tout..... :affraid:




RHAAAA MAIS COMMENT ON PEUT FAIRE DES ERREURS PAREILLES!!!!!!!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## ginette107 (1 Octobre 2005)

Là en ce moment, je dois dire que je suis un peu décue  
Il y a eu des jours ou des gens t'ont fait un peu souffrir... et puis ça passe  tout le monde te dit méfie toi mais tu veux croire au bon qui est en chaque personne  :love: et puis tu es à nouveau décue 
  d'ou l'amertume...

Mais bon ça va passer question d'habitude et puis j'ai pas à me plainder j'ai l'amour :love: alors tanpis pour les amitiés déçues  (quote parole zen :rateau: )


----------



## Pierrou (1 Octobre 2005)

salut les amis ! 
bon, ça m'enmerde, ma fréquence de post sur le forum devient de plus en plus sporadique...; mais bon, j'ai beaucoup de boulot et pas de nain ternet en semaine, à part au bahut :sick:
Quoi de neuf ces temps çi ?  :love:


----------



## lumai (1 Octobre 2005)

Là, je me dis que j'ai vraiment du mal à doser cette purée de piment. Il est bon ce chili... Mais c'est pas tout à fait comme ça que je voulais que ça rende !


----------



## ginette107 (1 Octobre 2005)

Toujours en colère...
Toute la journée je pensais passer une bonne soirée et une grande partie des gens te lâche à la dernière minute  et oui ils ont d'autres amis  plus intéressants   
Et comment on fait dans ces cas là pour pas penser qu'on est une bonne poire


----------



## Nobody (1 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est mignon les poignées d'amour  :love:



Si tu veux, on peut se rencontrer... J'aurai quelque chose pour toi.


----------



## Pierrou (1 Octobre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en colère...
> Toute la journée je pensais passer une bonne soirée et une grande partie des gens te lâche à la dernière minute  et oui ils ont d'autres amis  plus intéressants
> Et comment on fait dans ces cas là pour pas penser qu'on est une bonne poire


coup de tatane dans la gueule !


----------



## Nobody (1 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Henri remercie Marlène.
> :love:  :love:



Les sanglots longs des violons de l'automne
Blessent mon coeur d'une langueur monotone.

Je répète...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2005)

ginette ? tu me trompes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Henri remercie Marlène.
> :love:  :love:



Et dis à Ginette que comme j'ai paumé les clés du camion, je s'rais un peu en r'tard pour livrer Bebert !


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2005)

Marlène dit à Henri, "De rien, c'est avec grand plaisir" :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2005)

enfoirés !!! vous faites plus con que moi !!! salauds !!!


----------



## ginette107 (2 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour votre dérision ou affection   :love: 
Soirée jeux bien sympathique  
maintenant l'heure est à un gros dodo  :sleep:  :sleep: 
et bonjour à ceux qui reviendront poster avant que j'ai ouvert un oeil


----------



## Pierrou (2 Octobre 2005)

Ouais moi aussi, ça commence à monter là 

Repas de dimanche midi, hélas, crudités et restes.... :sick:
Apres hop, dans le train direction angers...


----------



## Franswa (2 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je commence à avoir les crocs.
> Sérieux.
> :rose:  :love:


 là maintenant, je me demandais si tes cours se passaient bien


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Octobre 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  levé depuis pas trop longtemps...  :sleep:  :sleep: 

départ pour la campagne. On part à la recherche des champignons perdus   :love:


----------



## Pierrou (2 Octobre 2005)

Moi je viens de finir de bosser, j'imprime le tout et je me pose devant la télé avant de choper le TER


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre dérision ou affection   :love:
> Soirée jeux bien sympathique
> maintenant l'heure est à un gros dodo  :sleep:  :sleep:
> et bonjour à ceux qui reviendront poster avant que j'ai ouvert un oeil



Là, ménant, je remarque ta signature. Ton calcul est faux, je suis navré de devoir te l'asséner, le chiffre exact doit se situer autour de 0,98 ou 0,99 je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2005)

là je viens denoncer mon superbe apres midi   

bioman enfin se decide a ouvrir le capot de pc du fiston....
ben non, c'est pas un virus, donc on change le dd, puis la memoire puis
autre truc et enfin l'alim .....on monte ,demonde, demarre, reformate , choouette !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

resultat carte mere definitivement decedé   

alors là , la reine des dinde a une brillante idée :
en attendant un remplacement de carte voir carrement d'ordi ,  si on mettait mon cheri G3 rubis ???     :love:   


je le cherche , je l'installe mais ayant  decidé de le formater pour changer de systeme
on rajoute la memoire ..... je commence le formatage, mon cheri veut pas s'efffacer....
ohh bofff pfffff .....ben alors je vire tout , mes doc, phots , mail , scanner et tutti quanti.....
et pour finir : j'ai fait centre , meme le net ne marche plus  :mouais:  :rateau:   


là maintenant chaque ordi hs a retrouvé sa place initiale


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens d'ouvrir un tradada _sur un forum technique de Macgé._
> :affraid:
> :sick:
> :hosto: :mouais:


*où*  peut-il être


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2005)

Pourtant il n'y a pas de forum "J'ai un sexe sur le front"...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2005)

?zoïdberg?


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2005)

Je savais pas....enfin ...suis un novice...mais vous saviez vous ?

--->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Le tout premier logo de Apple (avant 1976)
> Scène mythique où après avoir recu une pomme sur la tête, Isaac Newton invente sa théorie.



Selon wikipédia...


----------



## Penthotal (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens d'ouvrir un tradada _sur un forum technique de Macgé._
> :affraid:
> :sick:
> :hosto: :mouais:


  Eh Roberto Vendez !
Ton Robejto i Pepita i marcé plou !
qé tu fè $a et après : note founde
adressé ou j l ...et ta ta ta et ta ta ta
Marcé plou !


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas du posté sur le bon forum..... :rateau: 

Scuse :rose:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2005)

J'ai reçu des menaces sur mon blog. C'est pas effarant, ça?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu des menaces sur mon blog. C'est pas effarant, ça?



Le talent, et même le génie ont des limites, mais la connerie est sans bornes !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu des menaces sur mon blog. C'est pas effarant, ça?



pff...c'est du n'importe quoi...en meme temps, quand tu vois les messages de certains en mp, ici...et je vais pas te rappeller le pseudo de certains, tu les connais...donc, tu vois...
tout ça pour dire que ça m'etonne guere...mais que c'est stupide.... 
y en a qui doivent vraiment se faire ch**r..


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ola si Adèlé, *za mars*, ma za a sanjé paské zé oune novel moutour dé macfr... zé té rémerzi dé mé l'avor fé rémarké, la novel adressé zé lé rémiz da ma ziñatour !
> :love:


Booooaapp... je suis allé chez Virgin samedi pour essayer de trouver ta BD... pas moyen de mettre la main dessus, et puis tous les vendeurs étaient débordés du coup je suis reparti bredouille :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Booooaapp... je suis allé chez Virgin samedi pour essayer de trouver ta BD... pas moyen de mettre la main dessus, et puis tous les vendeurs étaient débordés du coup je suis reparti bredouille :rose:



T'aurais du essayer à la Flaque©


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais du essayer à la Flaque©


j'avais pas le courage d'y aller :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

*Là maintenant, Mireille Matthieu sur Inter...*

L'entendre chanter en japonais passe encore...
Mais alors en russe !!!!




 :affraid: 
 

 :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, Mireille Matthieu sur Inter...*
> 
> L'entendre chanter en japonais passe encore...
> Mais alors en russe !!!!
> ...


 En allemand, c'est comique aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En allemand, c'est comique aussi




l'entendre chanter en général de toutes façons...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> l'entendre chanter en général de toutes façons...



Ah ?  :mouais: Moi, la radio, je trouve surtout ça marrant quand on *ne l'entend pas chanter*


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2005)

se faire chier ? les floodeurs ?


----------



## Franswa (3 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> se faire chier ? les floodeurs ?


 Bien possible  Mais heureusement, j'ai du travail


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [/i], je vais en profiter pour écouter *Zappa* se demander si l'humour appartient à la musique...
> :love:
> :love:



Les "Hot rats" ?  :love:  :love:  :love: Toute une époque


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...je vais en profiter pour écouter *Zappa* se demander si l'humour appartient à la musique...
> :love:
> :love:



 mon préféré :






 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, blaguapart, je suis super-à-cran et je ne sais pas pourquoi..._
> :hein:



Moi, je sais ... Moi ! Tu vas voir, demain, quand tu aura déballé et testé le pohair bouc, tu sentira une grande vague lénifiante t'envahir ... Mais en attendant, laisse tomber le café, finis plutôt le tube de Lexomil !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> se faire chier ? les floodeurs ?




le floodeur ne se fait pas chier, il floode....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as raison : _ça doit être ça._
> La perspective de dépenser 2700¤ *MOINS* les 6% *mais PLUS* l'extension de garantie de trois ans...
> :sick:
> :affraid:
> ...



Allez, chante avec moi, et tu verra, ça ira mieux (tu connais l'air, ch'suis sur) :

Mac is Mac,
Vendez is Vendez
Mac is Mac
Viva Mac OS
C'est comme un soleil,
Dans le gris du ciel,
Mac is Mac, et
youpi youpi yeah,


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

pour ma part, je viens de rajouter un iMood à ma signature 
Et là, tout va bien, j'ai passé un week-end excellent mais beaucoup, mais alors beaucoup trop court ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien avoir de bonnes nouvelles de Taho!
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Surtout quand tout va bien ! :love:


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> _"J'ai hâte d'être à demain !!!"_
> :affraid:


Tu m'étonnes, je me souviens de l'excitation lorsque j'ai du allez chercher mon nibook :love: 
géééénial  
vivement la prochaine fois :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui : si tout va mal, c'est pas des bonnes nouvelles, _banane !_


Pour une fois que je peux dire que je vais bien !


----------



## Grug (3 Octobre 2005)

pendant que mon corp continue à essayer de reprendre pied terrien, je fais du coloriage en essayant de ne pas m'endormir sur mon clavier.


----------



## Grug (3 Octobre 2005)

fdttttttttttttttttttxsuugjjjjjjjjjjjqazm)oyaymmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que je peux dire que je vais bien !


d'ailleurs, en ce moment, ça dure jamais assez longtemps...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fdttttttttttttttttttxsuugjjjjjjjjjjjqazm)oyaymmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Bon dodo mon poisson rouge ...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, en ce moment, ça dure jamais assez longtemps...



Pfff t'es pas drôle (ou alors pas longtemps) ...


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pfff t'es pas drôle (ou alors pas longtemps) ...


Si tu crois que ça m'amuse !...  :hein:


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Octobre 2005)

En ce moment, je suis en colére !!!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois que ça m'amuse !...  :hein:



Je sais bien ma poule ...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis en colére !!!



Courage camarade !  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2005)

tiens?
stargazer a trouve un autre bar...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens?
> stargazer a trouve un autre bar...



Alors là je t'arrête tout de suite !!! Ceci n'est pas un bar ! Donc non je n'en ai pas de nouveau !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

petit apéro avec la Stookette, qui veut pas repondre, mais vous remercie de vos reponses dans le fil "presentez-vous"...on a ri...  
bon, j'y retourne....


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> _Heeeeu... comment dire ?_
> ...


mais moi non plus
 :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien ma poule ...  :love:


:love: 

Allez, j'arrête ! la preuve, ça va déjà beaucoup mieux ! :love:


----------



## lumai (4 Octobre 2005)

L'automne est arrivé... Vous avez remarqué, vous aussi ?
Il y a des feuilles mortes en tas dans les rues qui n'attendent qu'à être ramassées à la pelle. Un peu partout les amis se rappellent souvenirs et regrets en ressortant pulls de laine et collants. Ils essayent de ne pas oublier la chaleur du soleil, maintenant emportée par le vent du nord...
Vous aussi ça vous dit quelque chose, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

là maintenant , apres un coup de fil , je decide de renoncer definitivement au casse tete de l'allocation familiale pour fifille , 
qui pour la suisse j'en ai le droit mais c'est a la caisse de france qui doit la verser parce que son pere travaille en france 
quant a celle de fiston est versé par la caisse suisse vu que son pere travaille en suisse....


pas compliqué tout cela, vraiment pas compliqué de tout  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

en tout cas cela ne m'epargnera pas cet aprem une attente de, au bas mot , 1h
pour faire completer les papiers annuels que la caisse suisse veut de celle française

ha oui , fleur de fleur, les papiers sont en allemand, je prie le ciel que je tombe sur une personne  qui saura les comprendre   :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant , apres un coup de fil , je decide de renoncer definitivement au casse tete de l'allocation familiale pour fifille ,
> qui pour la suisse j'en ai le droit mais c'est a la caisse de france qui doit la verser parce que son pere travaille en france
> quant a celle de fiston est versé par la caisse suisse vu que son pere travaille en suisse....
> 
> ...



Y a pas une caisse d'alloc ... à l'ONU ? paske là, ça s'rait plus simple :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas une caisse d'alloc ... à l'ONU ? paske là, ça s'rait plus simple :rateau:




sous disant question alloc il y a un accord europeen entre les differentes caisses...
mais la realité est bien autre ..... 

les alloc ne sont pas egales, ni pour le montant , ni pour les conditions
par exemple en suisse l'alloc rentrée scolaire n'existe pas 

dans mon cas je n'ai droit donc que a la seule alloc pour fiston,
une allocation familiale de base que tulmonde touche en ayant des enfants a charges

chose positive pour la suisse , pour les demarches  c'est pas l'allocataire qui s'en occupe mais son employeur


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sous disant question alloc il y a un accord europeen entre les differentes caisses...
> mais la realité est bien autre .....
> 
> les alloc ne sont pas egales, ni pour le montant , ni pour les conditions
> ...



Merveilleux !!!

Parce qu'en plus faudrait pas avoir à s'en occuper !

"C'est chiant ! On est toujours obligé de réclamer..."

Là vraiment je crois que tu t'égares tatav...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sous disant question alloc il y a un accord europeen entre les differentes caisses...
> mais la realité est bien autre .....
> 
> les alloc ne sont pas egales, ni pour le montant , ni pour les conditions
> ...



En tout cas, tu devrai te les faire payer en aspirine, tes alloc, vu le parcours du combattant ... 

EDIT Ooops pardon, en Doliprane© :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Merveilleux !!!
> Parce qu'en plus faudrait pas avoir à s'en occuper !
> "C'est chiant ! On est toujours obligé de réclamer..."
> Là vraiment je crois que tu t'égares tatav...




bon ecoute sonny, quand tu gonfles, tu gonfles serieusement !!!!!!!!

en france des que tu a 2 enfant tu touches des alloc, t'as meme pas besoin d'en faire demande , il t'envoyent les papaiers et pour  les  completer  il t'en faut des heures et meme si tu les completes pas tu auras quand meme droit aux allocation sans bareme de revenu

en suisse tu touche des alloc des que tu as un enfant ... tu ne fais RIEN , l'employeur te demande un extrait de naissance  et basta

moi je ne reclame RIEN , j'ai droit a aucune alloc sauf celle familiale qui n'as pas de bareme revenu , mais depuis 2 ans je passe mon temp a courir pour faire completer des papiers parce que mes enfants ne sont pas née du meme pere


ce matin justement j'ai appelé la suisse pour leur dire que je renonce a l'allocation pour fifille , qu'il faudrait arreter de m'envoyer des papiers pour ses alloc  , la france reste sur ses positions autant que la suisse sur le siennes  et moi dans tous cela je passe un aprem tous le 2 mois pour faire completer les papiers qui ne servent que a compliquer un peu plus la situation a chaque fois .... mais ni la suisse ni la france ne l'entendent de cette maniere , j'ai des droit ils me disent comme des devoir et je ne peux pas m'y soustraire


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Si je gonfle, c'est que j'ai raison, sinon tu t'en foutrais..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si je gonfle, c'est que j'ai raison, sinon tu t'en foutrais..





non, sa me gonfle parce que tu veux toujours donner ton point de vue meme si tu t'y connait rien.....t'as pas d'enfants a ce que je sache , tu ne travaille pas aux alloc non plus, comment tu pourrais savoir comment marchent ces bestioles là si tu n'y est pas dedans  ?  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, sa me gonfle parce que tu veux toujours donner ton point de vue meme si tu t'y connait rien.....t'as pas d'enfants a ce que je sache , tu ne travaille pas aux alloc non plus, comment tu pourrais savoir comment marchent ces bestioles là si tu n'y est pas dedans  ?  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Tout ce que je sais c'est que rien ne se fait tout seul.

Rien.

Il est normal qu'on demande certaines justifications, si ça t'emmerde fait sans.

Maintenant pense ce que tu veux, je m'en fous, mais si j'ai envie de donner un avis je le donne, surtout dans ces cas là, car ça s'impose.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce que je sais c'est que rien ne se fait tout seul.
> 
> Rien.
> 
> ...




Toi, tu lis trop en diagonale, elle te dis qu'elle à voulu faire sans, et que l'administration à refusé, elle est obligée de toucher les alloc, et donc de fournir les justifs, qui sont (je les connais) toujours les mêmes, perso, j'ai déjà fourni des dizaines de photocopies du même papier à la même administration, et c'est vrai que ça lasse, à la longue.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Non je ne lis pas en diagonale, pas du tout, et tu le sais trés bien.

En ce moment chaque intervention de robertav est sur le même mode, et je trouve ça déplacé.

D'autre part, comment pouvez vous oser dire que êtes OBLIGES de toucher ces allocs ???

Essayez de ne pas envoyez les pièces et vous verrez si vous êtes obligés...

D'un coté on entend "je suis *obligé*" et de l'autre on entend "obtenir ce que à quoi j'ai *droit**...."

Non, pas comme ça que ça marche.

Le choix vous l'avez, vous pouvez vivre en angleterre et bosser deux fois plus qu'en France, ou en Italie, tiens, ou le gouvernement incite à bosser au noir...

* Ce mot là aussi il commence à me plaire...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne lis pas en diagonale, pas du tout, et tu le sais trés bien.
> 
> En ce moment chaque intervention de robertav est sur le même mode, et je trouve ça déplacé.
> 
> ...



encore une fois tu ne sais rien : les alloc tombent avec la fiche de paie pour la suisse , donc TU N'A PAS LE CHOIX 
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 


ps : et pour l'italie c'est la meme chose  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Octobre 2005)

*C'est ici*
Celebrity Death Match ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore une fois tu ne sais rien : les alloc tombent avec la fiche de paie pour la suisse , donc TU N'A PAS LE CHOIX
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> ps : et pour l'italie c'est la meme chose  :rateau:



Faut une fiche de paie donc... le système Français n'est pas si mauvais alors... j'me comprends...

Tu persistes à répondre à coté.

L'essentiel de mon discours, c'est qu'il faut arreter de raler sur le système Français qui est de loin le plus favorable.


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> .......L'essentiel de mon discours, c'est qu'il faut arreter de raler sur le système Français qui est de loin le plus favorable....


Pour l'instant, mon bon, pour l'instant, mais à force de râler, ça va pas tarder à changer.  
Malheureusement.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, mon bon, pour l'instant, mais à force de râler, ça va pas tarder à changer.
> Malheureusement.



Ben oui, mais comme j'en parlais avec quelqu'un ce WE , peut être qu'une fois le nez dans leur merde les gens commenceront à comprendre...

Peut être faut il vraiment en passer par là...

Va savoir.


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais comme j'en parlais avec quelqu'un ce WE , peut être qu'une fois le nez dans leur merde les gens commenceront à comprendre...
> 
> Peut être faut il vraiment en passer par là...
> 
> Va savoir.


C'est ça qui est suprêmement chiant, parce qu'ensuite pour faire retour arrière (ou avant, ça dépend du point de vue), c'est pas gagné, et y'en a marre de payer pour les autres.
Car la merde dont tu parles, on y aura tous le nez dedans !!!!  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est suprêmement chiant, parce qu'ensuite pour faire retour arrière (ou avant, ça dépend du point de vue), c'est pas gagné, et y'en a marre de payer pour les autres.
> Car la merde dont tu parles, on y aura tous le nez dedans !!!!  :mouais:



Et oui...


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu ne travaille pas aux alloc non plus, comment tu pourrais savoir comment marchent ces bestioles là si tu n'y est pas dedans  ?  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:




Tu travailles aux "alloc" robertav ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu travailles aux "alloc" robertav ?




et toi ? tu es venu soutenir ton copain ?

que vous pouvez etre lourds et en plus d'etre bouchés 
du moment que cela va pas dans votre sens vous voila prets a agresser a tout va....
et moi encore plus stupide a vous repondre .....
oui je sais ..... !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 


sa vous plait descendre comme cela les gents ?
heuresement que mon monde ne s'arrete pas ici  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 


amen !! ou ....  Inch'Allah si tu prefere


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi ? tu es venu soutenir ton copain ?
> 
> que vous pouvez etre lourds et en plus d'etre bouchés
> du moment que cela va pas dans votre sens vous voila prets a agresser a tout va....
> ...



Raaah....

Pas bon ça...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Vous déchirez mon coeur d'enfant de coeur. 

Et oui j'étais déjà con avant.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous déchirez mon coeur d'enfant de coeur.
> 
> Et oui j'étais déjà con avant.



la précision est elle utile ?


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi ? tu es venu soutenir ton copain ?



Je posais simplement une question, à laquelle tu ne réponds pas d'ailleurs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2005)

Pour info : le CLEISS


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Oui, très utile.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, très utile.



donc la messe ...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Non pas la messe...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'aime l'intervention de tibo, car vu que j'ai rien compris, elle a au moins le bénéfice du doute !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, je suis en colére !!!





mais c'est pas grave     

viens ici , il y a aussi une place pour toi entre les copines de fifilles et mes nieces qui attendent sagement (    ) d'etre cherché par la famille vu que ici il y a pas beaucoup de bus pour les ramener chez elles      

tu veux quoi ? un café , un choco ou une tartine nutella  ?      


non, pas d'ordis pour toi  , ils sont tous accaparré là , mais je peux partager avec toi le mien


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Tu manges du nutella et pas de pâtes ? 


:affraid:


mama mia


arrosto di vitello


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

sm je me demande une chose   

soit  tu mange aussi mal que moi 
soit tu a eté "elevé" par un chef cuistot !!!!    

que de bonnes choses tu demandes toujours mais
cette fois pour l'arrosto il faudra attendre que mamancherie 
vienne poser ses pieds dans ma cuisine et pour le moment .....c'est pas le moment !!    


et pour la nutella : 
je donne pas cher a la vie de ce pot , fiston va surement terminer les miserables restes que les filles ont eu la "bonté" de laissser


----------



## woulf (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas grave
> 
> viens ici , il y a aussi une place pour toi entre les copines de fifilles et mes nieces qui attendent sagement (    ) d'etre cherché par la famille vu que ici il y a pas beaucoup de bus pour les ramener chez elles
> 
> ...



Robertav tu es démasquée: tu fais assistante maternelle au noir ! Et en bonne assistante maternelle tu ne surveilles pas les posts puisque tu fais rien qu'à flooder ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime l'intervention de tibo, car vu que j'ai rien compris, elle a au moins le bénéfice du doute !!!



:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Robertav tu es démasquée: tu fais assistante maternelle au noir ! Et en bonne assistante maternelle tu ne surveilles pas les posts puisque tu fais rien qu'à flooder ici




si si je fais du noir mais pas avec ces jeunes filles qui eux n'ont rien a faire 
de mes leçons d'informatique menagere     


et puis , vrai ??????     je flode ?  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

roberta, je dois ma formation a deux pérousiennes, et je me suis pas gêné de leur demander plus que ce qu'il fallait :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mes leçons d'informatique menagere



Adepte du sudo rm?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2005)

Tiens le toutou.


Maso ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Adepte du sudo rm?





du quoi ??????       


en fait rien de bien special : comment acheter sur le net (tres tres important    )
gerer les comptes bancaires et autres, trouver de sites de leur occupations favorites
comment envoyer un mail...

certaines aussi veulent utiliser un traitement de texte mais la plupart de fois c'est moi qui me tape quand meme le boulot !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

pas grave, je passe mon temp en bonne et agreable compagnie  :love:


----------



## dool (4 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens le toutou.
> 
> 
> Maso ?



Sudo Muso ? you're back !  :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Octobre 2005)

L'air du temps....Frais !!!  ils ont oublié de remettre le chauffage au lycée il fait 10°C dans les salles...bien sur plus de machine a café pour pouvoir prendre un remontant....
Et le self fermé !!   Que du Bonheur !! 

Sinon Je suis sur un petit nuage malgré tout ça  :love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

Là maintenant je cherche à voir si je peux me faire rembourser des billets de train que j'aurais dû envoyé y a déjà un bon moment ... 
Enfin ça coûte rien et on verra bien !


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Octobre 2005)

Je vais me servir un bol de céréales.....Faim !    
Et puis je vais reviser un peu mes cours   ...Ensuite on verra !!   

ça y'est je rentre dans ma phase d'hystérie...:rose:


:love:


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je cherche à voir si je peux me faire rembourser des billets de train que j'aurais dû envoyé y a déjà un bon moment ...
> Enfin ça coûte rien et on verra bien !


ai confiance et n'oublie pas : "SNCF... c'est possible !"


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ai confiance et n'oublie pas : "SNCF... c'est possible !"



C'est pas avec des phrases comme ça que tu vas me faire préférer le train !


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est je rentre dans ma phase d'hystérie...:rose:



ca doit être depuis que "je fais la bise au DJ !!!!"   
Ou ma journée a été difficile et je décompresse comme je peux....


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ca doit être depuis que "je fais la bise au DJ !!!!"
> Ou ma journée a été difficile et je décompresse comme je peux....



Ah oui quand même ... Tu voles haut là !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas avec des phrases comme ça que tu vas me faire préférer le train !



je peux t'y aider.........


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas avec des phrases comme ça que tu vas me faire préférer le train !



surtout aujourd'hui


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui quand même ... Tu voles haut là !!



On peut dire ça comme ça...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je peux t'y aider.........



Oui mais sans la langue alors !


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas avec des phrases comme ça que tu vas me faire préférer le train !


non, mais eux vont t'aimer, surtout si tu ne te fais pas rembourser tes billets dans les délais


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> non, mais eux vont t'aimer, surtout si tu ne te fais pas rembourser tes billets dans les délais



D'ailleurs il est de combien le délai ...?  

STOOOOOOOOK !!!!!!?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais sans la langue alors !




promis....




			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> non, mais eux vont t'aimer, surtout si tu ne te fais pas rembourser tes billets dans les délais



mais oui, on l'aime....:love:...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs il est de combien le délai ...?
> 
> STOOOOOOOOK !!!!!!?



15 jours, non...?
enfin, je crois...en meme temps, moi , je paie pas....alors........


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais oui, on l'aime....:love:...


oui mais pour des raisons beaucoup plus noble que pour de vulgaires tickets de train... :love: 

il paraît qu'il a une super cave à vin


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 15 jours, non...?
> enfin, je crois...en meme temps, moi , je paie pas....alors........



Bon bah c'est râpé alors ...   :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

les filles qui n'appartiennent pas a la maison sont parties
en compensation de la venue de bioman et un 'ptit cop's a fifille   :rateau:  :rateau: 

bientot una tache hyper interessante m'attends : un poussage intensif de caddys    


note pour patoch : 

tu pourrais telephoner a carrouf au moment du passage en caisse ?  
tu donne seulement une alerte a la bombe , tout le monde se barre et j'aura pas d'attente


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah c'est râpé alors ...   :mouais:  :rateau:



tu peux toujours tenter, ça coute rien....


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> du quoi ??????



Une commande terminal


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une commande terminal



`
t'as vraiment envie que je disparaisse de ce forum ????????      

na, je touche pas a ce truc la moi      
pas envie de rester a pied d'ordi  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu peux toujours tenter, ça coute rien....



C'est ce que j'ai fait !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un 'ptit cop's a fifille   :rateau:  :rateau:



ecoute bien si il n'y a pas de bruits suspects...


----------



## Jec (4 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, je viens d'essayer de travailler sur un PC à bilou pour un client ... j'ai comme une envie de tuer .... 4 fois planté pour rien... grave... Perte de job itou itou ... dommage, j'étais pas encore trop borné à utiliser ce genre de bécane mais là, je vais devoir devenir anti... dommage...

Désolé, je poste que quand je suis fièvre montante ... Les beaux jours vont arriver !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens d'essayer de travailler sur un PC à bilou pour un client ... j'ai comme une envie de tuer .... 4 fois planté pour rien... grave... Perte de job itou itou ... dommage, j'étais pas encore trop borné à utiliser ce genre de bécane mais là, je vais devoir devenir anti... dommage...
> 
> Désolé, je poste que quand je suis fièvre montante ... Les beaux jours vont arriver !!





ben alors   je ne te propose pas de reparer le pc a fiston
qui est , cela sur, mort de mort , decedé quoi !! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

mort de quoi ? on suppose une carte mere et puis......va savoir


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2005)

J'ai trouvé un Mac mini....

Hello foule


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

la je tombe sur les info de ma ma ville et je vois   cela :


_A  Mulhouse, seulement un tiers du trafic bus et *tramway* était assuré à 6h15_   

a bon ???????    

zut alors , le tramway est t'il en fonction et il m'ont rien dis?  

peut etre que par chez moi ils ont posé les rails dans les air en 
attendant d'avoir terminé le chantier au sol


----------



## Spyro (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mort de quoi ? on suppose une carte mere et puis......va savoir


Ah ça !!!
Moi aussi un jour j'ai attrapé une carte mère, je suis resté une semaine au lit !  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

S'appelle Pépita ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Ben tiens ils updatent les powerbook le 12 octobre


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2005)

Ferait mieux d'attendre encore 17 jours de +...ça porte bonheur !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Non, 15, et discutes pas.


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, 15, et discutes pas.



D'accord tant pis pour toi, je ferme la bouche !


...


Bon je suis bien contente car pour rattrapper mes nuits de ch*** a cause d'une tête pleine de m***, je viens de me taper un gateau impro facon dool et j'dis vive les bouées !!!!!! 
Au moins quelquechose qu'on m'enlévera pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> D'un coté on entend "je suis obligé"





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel de mon discours, c'est qu'il faut arreter de raler



:affraid: C'est TOI ... Qui dis ça ? :affraid: mais, mon sonnyounet chéri chéri, si on t'*obligeait* à *arrêter de râler*, ta cyber vie n'aurait plus aucun sens !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si je passe mon temps à attendre la prochaine version imminente-beaucoup-plus-mieux, j'achèterai jamais rien.
> 
> 
> Et puis c'est maintenant que j'en ai b'soin, de la Máquina.
> ...



T'as bien raison, le mien est encore de la génération avant celle du tien (la première des iMac G4 en fait), et il est pas près de quitter mon bureau. 

Pour le remplacer, je vais attendre qu'Apple sorte un iMac encore plus bô que celui là :love: C'est dire s'il a pris pension pour un moment


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez go : *casse-tirelire !*
> :love:
> :rose:





*M'en fous *
j'ai un bipro et un 20"


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

rraaaahh je vais finir par craquer et re-casser ma tirelire moi  

vous me faites envie, mais il faut que je soi raisonnable, j'ai d'autres achats prioritaire :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

moi je ne cassera pas de tirelie (tout façon j'en ai pas     )
mais par contre ques'que j'aimerais bien casser la tete a ceux qui m'a collé
sur mon telephone portable le truc a voix !!! :mouais:  :mouais: 

a chaque fois ma messagerie dis : 
- si vous voulez effacer le message dite "effacer" 
moi
- "EFFACER !!!!!!!!"
- votre message sera sauvegardé pendant ...7jours !!! 


 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2005)

Je viens d'essayer d'effacer mes MP en hurrlant effacer et effectivement ça marche pas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

je suis heureuse si cela sa vous fait rire mais
il y a aurait pas une personne pour me dire comment faire marche arriere?   

parce que "gueler" dans la rue* "EFFACER !!!!" ou "OUI !!!!!" ben...
marre de me faire passer pas une folle !!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

et puis encore marre, mon telephone decidement ne me comprends pas
il ne fais jamais ce que je lui crie dessus , a cause de mon acccent peut etre ?   





*oui, je garde mes messages pour les ecouter pendant  l'attente de la sortie d'ecole....
tactique utile pour eviter de me faire accoster par des mamans soulantes


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis heureuse si cela sa vous fait rire mais
> il y a aurait pas une personne pour me dire comment faire marche arriere?
> 
> parce que "gueler" dans la rue* "EFFACER !!!!" ou "OUI !!!!!" ben...
> ...



Y a pas une autre méthode, avec les touches, pour effacer les messages ? Parce qu'à mon avis, tu es trahie par ton léger accent transalpin, là, robertav  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis encore marre, mon telephone decidement ne me comprends pas
> il ne fais jamais ce que je lui crie dessus , a cause de mon acccent peut etre ?



*En deux mots :*
emprunte vocale.

Et là, hop, merveilleusement tous les soucis disparaitront en un clin d'½il. 
Cet engin du diable qui fait de ta vie un enfer deviendra un ami synthétique, un greffon de ta main droite, la huitième merveille du monde moderne.


La vie sera belle.
Li tilifone il ti comprendra.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas une autre méthode, avec les touches, pour effacer les messages ? Parce qu'à mon avis, tu es trahie par ton léger accent transalpin, là, robertav  :love:




pour orange c'est quoi deja effacer  ? 
touche 6 ?   ou 3 ? me rappelle plus   

et puis, vu que un "savant" a installé le truc vocal, 
les touches marchent quand meme ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

Orange, c'est 6 pendant le message, et confirmé par 1 quand la voix off te demande confirmation


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En deux mots :*
> emprunte vocale.




cela veut dire qu'il ne captera plus la voix de bioman ?   

dans ce cas je donne pas cher la vie a mon  adoré samsung      




mais ....a bien a y penser, c'est pas en fin compte une mauvaise idée :
j'aura enfin le tout petit noir  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour orange c'est quoi deja effacer  ?
> touche 6 ?   ou 3 ? me rappelle plus
> 
> et puis, vu que un "savant" a installé le truc vocal,
> les touches marchent quand meme ?



J'aurais dit 3 pour effacer Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Orange, c'est 6 pendant le message, et confirmé par 1 quand la voix off te demande confirmation





qui m'envoie un message pour que je puisse  faire un test ?     


au fait non.... pas de test 
pas envie d'etre reveillée a 4h du mat par les fetards qui trainent par ici !! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui m'envoie un message pour que je puisse  faire un test ?
> 
> 
> au fait non.... pas de test
> pas envie d'etre reveillée a 4h du mat par les fetards qui trainent par ici !! :rateau:  :rateau:



Je vois pas de qui tu parles ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dit 3 pour effacer Robertav



effectivement, depuis que la messagerie est passée du 777 au 888, ils ont changés les codes, maintenant, c'est 3, et il n'y a plus de confirmation.


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

là maintenant ( enfait c'était tout à l'heure mais j'ai du m'exiler dans le salon ) ... je maudis les gens qui ont décrété que la flute au collège c'était important  ... 

mon frère s'est mis en tête de "travailler" un peu sa flute ... " ça durera surement 30 secondes ... ou  ptet plus " ... je les ai senti passer les 30 secondes ou ptet plus  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, depuis que la messagerie est passée du 777 au 888, ils ont changés les codes, maintenant, c'est 3, et il n'y a plus de confirmation.




vous etes sur  ? bien d'accord?      


je me demande si je vais pas ouvrir un fil


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes sur  ? bien d'accord?
> 
> 
> je me demande si je vais pas ouvrir un fil


sinon tu sais y'a comme dans les pubs à la télé  " je voudrais des renseignements ... euh ... comment on allume le téléphone ? " ... avec les mecs travlotisés


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Octobre 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'on rigole !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes sur  ? bien d'accord?
> 
> 
> je me demande si je vais pas ouvrir un fil



J'ai testé après le post de Mado, na ! 

Sonny, te pètes pas un claxibule ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Tu parles du blog photo ?


----------



## dool (6 Octobre 2005)

Et vlà une journée où j'vais rien comprendre encore moi ! :rateau: 
Koikéchouette ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

parfois je suis une boussole qui montre le haut


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> parfois je suis une boussole qui montre le haut


A l'ère du GPS, c'est un scandale


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et vlà une journée où j'vais rien comprendre encore moi ! :rateau:
> Koikéchouette ?



Se lever dans la joie, "debout de bonne heure, de bonne humeur", réveiller fairepetitdéjeuner et se laver sa descendance, faire des bulles de toutes les couleurs en lui parlant (les vertes avec un immense sourire qui montre trois grosses dents), vaquer à toutes ces petites occupations quotidiennes de la mise en route de la journée, en résumé, être heureux de vivre quoi, être Roberto !  

EDIT : Le tout certainement sur un fond musical modéré (le voisin ... ) mais adéquat


----------



## quetzalk (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> parfois je suis une boussole qui montre le haut



Aussi bête et drôle le matin que le soir    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> parfois je suis une boussole qui montre le haut




*C'est pas dans "membres vous êtes tous concernés"*
qu'il fallait poster ça ?


----------



## semac (6 Octobre 2005)

oui mais le haut de quoi ??!!?? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2005)

Jeudi...la semaine est finie...mais pour finir qqchose il faut le commencer...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

Là on a un PDF chinois qui nous plante tous les acrobats sur toutes les plateformes


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

là, je rigole, je pense a la tete du mec du Credit Lyonnais, qui a oublié les 10M¤ de Tapie en plus des 135 deja versé...
dire qu'il te font des histoires pour 1¤ d'agiots....


----------



## jahrom (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là on a un PDF chinois qui nous plante tous les acrobats sur toutes les plateformes



Tiens moi je connaissais un acrobate chinois qui plantait ces pieds d'elf sur n'importe quelle plateforme.


----------



## MacEntouziast (6 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi je connaissais un acrobate chinois qui se plantait ces pieds d'elf sur n'importe quelle plateforme.



    

Chia..... de fou...

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom._


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

Là, maintenant
Les cheveux dans le vent
du ventilateur. Et passant entre les dents
la chaleur d'un thé pour s'occuper en attendant
qu'il soit l'heure et buler tout simplement,
un quart d'heure, entends
l'âme attenant.​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

*Là maintenant, je vous ai jamais dit*
qe je me trouvais super bon sur photoshop ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, je vous ai jamais dit*
> qe je me trouvais super bon sur photoshop ?



si!

et là maintenant, je vous ai jamais dit que j'etais un gros posteur...?
non, je dis ça comme ça...des fois que quelqu'un remarque mes 9000...


----------



## iKool (6 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si!
> 
> et là maintenant, je vous ai jamais dit que j'etais un gros posteur...?
> non, je dis ça comme ça...des fois que quelqu'un remarque mes 9000...


Naïnesaouzand !!!
Là, maintenant, tu m'impressiones !!!
Tu dois avoir les doigts musclés comme des jambons.


----------



## lumai (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant, je vous ai jamais dit*
> qe je me trouvais super bon sur photoshop ?


 
Ha ouai !?!
Montre-nous !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

là maintenant je viens de voir ma jolie niece a l'hopital    

la pauvre elle a triple de visage avec l'arrachage de ses 4 dents de sagesse :affraid:
heuresement qu'ele a pas demandé  a se voir dans un miroir, 
elle est encore dans les choux !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le peu que j'ai vu de tes productions graphiques et iconographiques*
> me fait souhaiter que tu restes géographiquement le plus éloigné possible de mon maigre réseau de clients.
> 
> :love:



Et alors, ses productions déconographiques, là, je te dis pas ...


----------



## Taho! (7 Octobre 2005)

Tout va bien, à la veille d'un week-end qui s'annonce sympathique  
Il fait pas beau, mais la vie est belle et je vais bien, que demande le peuple (des sous, je sais ) ? :love:


----------



## dool (7 Octobre 2005)

Là ménant, j'apprécie d'être seule...complètement seule !
J'avais oublier à quel point se lever, la tronche enfarinée dans un peignoir trash et s'en taper totalement c'était le pied !!  
Même le chat est dehors...
Ce café-tartine grillée a un goût bien spécial et..................puis c'est tout !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

la je suis dans le meme esprit que le lapin dool et taho!    

je suis seule et je suis bien avec un agreable w.e. a venir
malgrée un ciel tres res gris        :love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Octobre 2005)

Bon, un peu la tête dans le cul quand même, pas assez dormi cette nuit :sleep:


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2005)

pareil, ça fait 2-3 nuits ou je dors très mal, et très peu !! :sleep: 

vivement ce soir !! c'est le week-end !!   :love:


----------



## Jec (7 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pareil, ça fait 2-3 nuits ou je dors très mal, et très peu !! :sleep:
> 
> vivement ce soir !! c'est le week-end !!   :love:



Tu te reposes toi le week-end ...   

Petit moment de bonheur, le ciel est libre de traçe de condensation... le soleil chauffe légèrement les odeurs de l'automne qui arrive ... les fôrets se mélangent de sapin noir et de taches de couleurs, juste magnifique !!   

Et moi je suis là, comme un c... assis devant mon écran à rêver ...  :love:


----------



## iNano (7 Octobre 2005)

Ben là maintenant, je profite de mon week end qui a commencé hier midi... Je prends le temps de quelques posts sur Macgé :love: et je vais aller déjeuner... L'ultime satisfaction, c'est que les courses ont été faites hier et que le frigo est plein !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

là j'ai recu plein de fric, je peux vivre jusqu'a noel :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

Et aprés Noel ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2005)

Ben va falloir sérieusement improviser après noël...


----------



## Spyro (7 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et aprés Noel ?


Il aura reçu ses cadeaux dans ses petits souliers  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (7 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il aura reçu ses cadeaux dans ses petits souliers  :love: :love: :love: :love:


dans de petites enveloppes aussi !


----------



## Spyro (7 Octobre 2005)

Là y a mon cheuf qui s'est encore fait refiler des rapports à rédiger et des machins à écrire avec des deadlines de fou et qui commence un peu à en avoir marre... Devoir pondre un rapport compilant les contributions de plusieurs personnes qui donnent leurs trucs au dernier moment, en ménageant la suceptibilité de chacun et en donnant au tout une cohérence et un caractère vendeur (puisqu'il s'agit de convaincre hein), tout ça avant, mettons 15h, sachant qu'il avait cours ce matin... Hmmmmmm il est content :rateau:

Moi ? Euh ben malgré le café j'ai le coup de barre et je pique du nez devant mon ordi... J'attends qu'il soit libre pour m'indiquer des trucs et signer l'ordre de mission pour Seattle histoire de pas tout payer de ma poche. (Voire même de rien payer de ma poche hein espérons le). Et puis sinon ben je fais joujou avec BLAS pour faire des calculs sans intérêt dont on se servira ptet pas, enfin ça dépendra de ce qu'on décidera avec lui et mon collègue de Versailles qui est jeune papa depuis peu et dont on a un peu de mal à avoir des nouvelles 

Le tout sous un ciel uniformément blanc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je prendrais bien un an de vacances...  
En corse par exemple...


----------



## iKool (7 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Le tout sous un ciel uniformément blanc
> 
> 
> ...


On dit un iCiel
Appuie au centre du soleil pour le mettre en route.


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrais bien un an de vacances...
> En corse par exemple...



Sans oublier une connexion internet ?


----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2005)

là maintenant ... je viens à peu près de rentrer de la fac ... 9h-16h de piétinnement, mission et foule pour s'inscrire en options ... je suis cassée en deux ...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

C'est ça qui est dramatique, les gens se font un monde de tout...

C'est pas trés difficile d'aller faire la queue à la Fac ou ailleur (j'me comprends...), c'est pas un boulot super crevant...

Vaut mieux ça que porter des sacs de ciment...

Je trouve ça indécent ces petits trucs..."j'suis crevé" et gna gna gna...


----------



## iKool (7 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est dramatique, les gens se font un monde de tout...
> 
> C'est pas trés difficile d'aller faire la queue à la Fac ou ailleur (j'me comprends...), c'est pas un boulot super crevant...
> 
> ...


T'es dur, l'avait peut être un sac super lourd, de mauvaises chaussures, pas bien dormis, tout ça.

Tout le monde ne peut comme toi aller faire la queue avec un sac de ciment (voire deux) pour se forger le caractère.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

J'aurais préferé lire un "t'as raison..."

parce que y a rien d'autre à écrire.


----------



## iKool (7 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais préferé lire un "t'as raison..."
> 
> parce que y a rien d'autre à écrire.


C'est ça qui est dramatique, les gens se font une indignation de tout...
C'est pas très difficile d'aller traîner au bar dans des threads qui ne nous interressent pas plus que ça, c'est un peu chercher l'indignation facile,
Vaut mieux ça qu'essayer de changer le monde ?
Je trouve ça confortable... "je suis indigné" et gnagnagna

Bien sûr que tu avais raison, mais était-ce une raison suffisante pour une indignation officielle ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

là y a personne sur le toubar...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

là maintenant la maison est silencieuse .....ou presque....     


j'entends de loins fiston dans sa chambre qui lit son livre "flocon d'argent" :love: 

j'entends un rzzzzz rzzzzzz provenant de la chambre de fifille : elle se doit se raser    

et enfin , l'homme    :il est là , pas loins a quelques metres , allongé bouche ouvert : bioman dort     


.....sans oublier le clip clap clip clip clap.....mon pianotage sur le clavier blanc  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'entends un rzzzzz rzzzzzz provenant de la chambre de fifille : elle se doit se raser
> :



Ne dis pas ça malheureuse!! Tu ne sais pas ce que Mackie peut imaginer en lisant ça!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que tu avais raison, mais était-ce une raison suffisante pour une indignation officielle ?



D'abord j'ai pas marqué "je suis indigné" car ne suis pas coutumier de ce genre de phrase.

D'autre part, oui biensur ça valait un post.

Pourquoi ?

Mais parce que voyons !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'entends de loins fiston dans sa chambre qui lit son livre "flocon d'argent" :love:



Tu veux dire qu'il est très très myope, et que tu entends ses cils crisser sur les pages du livre ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ne dis pas ça malheureuse!! Tu ne sais pas ce que Mackie peut imaginer en lisant ça!





arffffff     j'ai oubliée de editer:
c'est un rasoir en effet mais........pour vetements !!!      


cette fois la cible c'etaient pas ses jambes mais un pull !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'il est très très myope, et que tu entends ses cils crisser sur les pages du livre ? :rateau:





hooooooooo le mechant !!!!!!      


effettivement fiston a eu un chirurgie lourde aux yeux et il porte donc des binocles
mais enfin......il n'est pas myope !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

Nan, j'posais la question, parce que je me demandais : "quel bruit ça fait ... Lire ?"


----------



## Macoufi (8 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vaut mieux ça que porter des sacs de ciment...


*réponse a/ *chouette, alors, je peux me plaindre ici, parce moua, j'en ai porté des sacs de ciments,
enfin, de mortier , enfin... un seul, et je l'ai juste soulevé :rose: 35 kg quand même...
mais je l'ai préparé, et, ça aussi, c'est lourd.
Et puis, j'ai buriné toute la journée -avec un burin de maçon, sonny, un vrai- et j'ai même pas
de petite masse, juste un marteau... et ça fait mal aux mains.

*réponse b/* moi qui ai vécu des trucs comme maïwen et qui baigne dans le gros oeuvre 
(avec  le casse-croute du midi et la bière de fin de journée, comme les vrais :love: ), je ne trouve 
pas qu'il y ait une situation préférable à l'autre... dans un cas, t'as mal en haut du corps (mains, 
bras, épaules...), dans l'autre, t'as mal aux pieds et dans les deux, tu voudrais que ça s'arrête vite-vite-vite


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

Tout va bien, arrache en cours :love:

pour le moment je suis encore capable d'&#233;crire sur le forum. Est-ce que &#231;a va durer ?  :love:


----------



## Macoufi (8 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien, arrache en cours :love:


:rateau: arrache en cours = tout va bien ??? :mouais: :hosto:

ou j'ai rien compris, au choix


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: arrache en cours = tout va bien ??? :mouais: :hosto:
> 
> ou j'ai rien compris, au choix


Tout va bien !
arrache, c'est le terme que j'utilise pour les trucs faits n'importe comment, à l'arrache donc ! :love:


----------



## Macoufi (8 Octobre 2005)

j'viens seulement de me rendre compte que t'es tout vert, Taho!  

Première phase de ta mutation, that's it ?
ensuite le jaune, puis le rouge  pour finir...

merde, c'est moche c'qui t'arrive...

_ben merde, alors, qu'est-ce j'ai fichu de cette carte... ???
j'espère que c'est pas contagieux, au moins_



 :love:


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'viens seulement de me rendre compte que t'es tout vert, Taho!
> 
> Première phase de ta mutation, that's it ?
> ensuite le jaune, puis le rouge  pour finir...
> ...


Jaune, non, ça n'existe pas 
Violet, pourquoi pas 
Noir ? faut voir...
Rouge, non ! 
(laisse tomber la carte :love: )
J'ai eu mon bizutage  :love:


----------



## Macoufi (8 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Jaune, non, &#231;a n'existe pas


 &#224; toi la d&#233;coloration !!  

vert -> jaune -> rouge :






pour le bizutage, viendrais lire &#231;a une autre fois,
parce que l&#224;, faut vriment que j'aille zzzzzzz
et qu'avec vBulletin, m&#234;me new generation, c'est toujours le m&#234;me probl&#232;me :
j'arrive pas &#224; me d&#233;connecter  (surtout la nuit... donc re-priv&#233;e de nuit on MacG, na)


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> à toi la décoloration !!
> 
> vert -> jaune -> rouge :


En effet, j'ai commencé par le vert, on verra le reste  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> En effet, j'ai commencé par le vert, on verra le reste  :love:



Picoooooon picoooon que j'aime ta couleur picon ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Picoooooon picoooon que j'aime ta couleur picon ! :love:



Rhooo l'autre, eh ! Picon toi même, d'abord !


----------



## Taho! (8 Octobre 2005)

Tout va bien, j'ai m&#234;me pas mal &#224; la t&#234;te ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Octobre 2005)

J'suis trop fort j'ai réussi à boire trois panachés, hier... sans vomir !

Et là j'ai même pas mal à la tête !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'suis trop fort j'ai réussi à boire trois panachés, hier... sans vomir !
> 
> Et là j'ai même pas mal à la tête !



Ben évidemment, 50% limonade, 50% bière sans alcool, au plus, t'as mal à l'estomac !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'suis trop fort j'ai réussi à boire trois panachés, hier... sans vomir !
> Et là j'ai même pas mal à la tête !



*Limonade*
...






:affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Premier post depuis la machine de l'espaaaaaaace... !
> _(Bon, tout le clavier est rétréci, ne pas se gourer pour faire les crochets des balises...)_
> :love:
> :love: :king:



Fais comme moi, pour mon PB, une mini souris USB, et ça roule


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah oui non en fait non merde c'est vrai: il me manque *aussi* l'Aston Martin® !_
> :mouais:



J'aurais dit "il manque *surtout* l'Aston Martin 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2005)

C'est par ici le flood maintenant : Youpi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'attends une tablette Komôa© tombée du camion !
> 
> Ça va me faire un sacré barda.
> 
> ...



Et t'as pris aussi la sacoch ... euh ... semi remorque adaptée au transport de ton powerbook et de ses accessoires ?


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2005)

salut tout le monde ! 
Pierrou de retour &#224; Nantes pour le uikende 
&#231;a va vous ??? :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Octobre 2005)

retour de boulot  
journée épuisante! :sleep:
du coup pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit!!!! 

bonne nuit à tous et bon week end!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

la maintenant je bataille contre le sommeil , je ne vais pas faire une sieste
cela risquerait de se prolonger longuement vu mon compteur de sommeil :rateau: 

la soirée et la nuit fut fort agreable , meme fiston qui lui n'a pas fait de sieste hier apres-midi , contrairement a moi , 
a tenu le coup  il a bonne resistence le fiston 

j'ai fait plus de 400 photos
mais c'est pas maintenant que je vais faire le tri et retouchages :
rien ne presse de voir mes clichées ratées !!


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2005)

La maintenant ?
Je suis en bretagne en vacances. Les pieds dans l'eau...même le soleil est au rendez-vous. Le pied quoi...
Histoire de vous narguer un peu pendant que vous bossez comme des dingues...Gnark !
Allé,
Encore une ch'tite semaine à profiter avant de revenir dans le monde du taf...
Travaillez bien les travailleurs...
Apluch


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

cela fait exactement 3h que bioman m'as dis en partant

"je reviens vite, 1h maxi"


puis il me telephone a 15h30 me disant 

"j'arrive"


et bien ....... moi j'attends toujours :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Malow (9 Octobre 2005)

Encore un week-end chargé  

Grosse fatigue....


----------



## Taho! (9 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Encore un week-end chargé
> 
> Grosse fatigue....


pareil, mais pas le même je pense :love:


----------



## missparker (9 Octobre 2005)

Ah voui ? 
Tu nous donnes des détails ?


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Octobre 2005)

Reretour de boulot... journée très très chargée.... refatigué, redodo!
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Encore un week-end chargé
> 
> Grosse fatigue....





bon repos  







au fait : tres chouette ton avatar, j'iame beaucoup :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (9 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Encore un week-end chargé
> 
> Grosse fatigue....



je confirme.....:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Penses quand m&#234;me aux sauvegardes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; maintenant j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; faire &#224; dix minutes d'intervalle ce que me recommandaient les manuels : &#233;puiser totalement les batteries de mes z'appareils &#224; batterie !
> 
> 
> Voil&#224; j'ai mis t&#233;l&#233;phone et Powa sous perfusion, *on dirait une salle de couveuses, ici*.
> :hosto: :modo:




Je savais que c'&#233;tait _pr&#233;matur&#233;_ des appareils comme &#231;a, pour toi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Octobre 2005)

*C'est pas encore un peu tôt pour toi*
pour faire de l'humour Pascal ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

Y a pas d'heure pour les braves, pis apr&#232;s, j'ai du boulot ! :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas encore un peu tôt pour toi*
> pour faire de l'humour Pascal ?



C'est même encore trop tôt pour faire de l'humour de Noël alors... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est même encore trop tôt pour faire de l'humour de Noël alors... :mouais:



Par contre on est à 3 semaines de la tous seins...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2005)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!, J'ai fini de poser mon parqueeeeeeeeeeet! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!        :rose: :mouais:  



euh... enfin, je suis content quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Yeaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!, J'ai fini de poser mon parqueeeeeeeeeeet! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!        :rose: :mouais:
> euh... enfin, je suis content quoi...






un massage pour tes genoux?  



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Yeaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!, J'ai fini de poser mon parqueeeeeeeeeeet! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!        :rose: :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> euh... enfin, je suis content quoi...



Si je me souviens bien de mon état d'esprit lorsque j'ai fini de poser le mien, je peux t'assurer de ma totale compréhension !  

Robertav, si ses genoux sont dans le même état que les miens dans les mêmes circonstances, c'est de la crème pour les ampoules qu'il lui faut :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

faut vraiment que je pense &#224; dormir :sleep:
Encore un bon week-end ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

la je suis completement deçue , j'ai visionnée les photos de la soirée de samedi
et toutes les photos (environ 400 ) sont floue   

les mecs aux percussions un desastre , on en parle meme pas du chanteur et meme bioman
qu'il ne bouge pas grand chose devants ses synthé c'est pas mieux   


a force de tripouiller mon apn lors de feux du 15 aout j'ai du deregler pas mal de truc
j'ai lançé un sos dans forum photo , j'espere que on pourra me repondre :rateau: 


je vais me faire toute toute petite , le groupe comptait vraiment sur moi pour des jolies photos :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## dool (10 Octobre 2005)

Là, juste à l'instant, je fais face à la magie de l'aléatoire d'itunes ! C'est merveilleux ! J'écoute sans faire attention, et tout d'un coup sors de la poussière cette chanson débile de la "Fourmi qui ne veux pas donner son miam, miam, ... " 

Et là du coup, je sourit, je pense à mon Basschou !!!!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste à l'instant, je fais face à la magie de l'aléatoire d'itunes ! C'est merveilleux ! J'écoute sans faire attention, et tout d'un coup sors de la poussière cette chanson débile de la "Fourmi qui ne veux pas donner son miam, miam, ... "
> 
> Et là du coup, je sourit, je pense à mon Basschou !!!!!!!!!!!! :love:



On doit avoir des titres en commun...


----------



## Jec (10 Octobre 2005)

L'air du temps va mal ... je viens de me rendre compte que je ne vais jamais arriver à rendre le job en cours dans les délais ... bref , j'suis grillé ... 

donc coup de blues, panique à bors , remède : une chtite clope un café et j'attaque ... la nuit va être longue ... Et le pire, c'est que j'arrive encore à venir poster sur MacGe ... mais ou est la raison là au millieu !?!?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Exact. Y a qu'à voir Lady Di


----------



## dool (11 Octobre 2005)

Quel pilier ce SM ! 
Toujours droit comme un bambou !

La sagesse de ce bar.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Quel pilier ce SM !
> Toujours droit comme un bambou !
> 
> La sagesse de ce bar.....




*Fort curieusement j'en conviens*
parler de pilier droit comme un bambou concernant SM m'évoque autre chose que de la sagesse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

*Tu veux bien entendu*
nous entretenir de sa grande rectitude morale !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2005)

*La maintenant retour de marché*
Saucisses au cumin, de morteau, lard fumé, chou...

la soirée s'annonce sous les meilleurs auspices.





:love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Mais je bande pas là !



Ah si.


----------



## Jec (11 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais je bande pas là !
> Ah si.



Ca devient inquiétant quand on ne s'en rend plus compte ... 
Chez moi y'a bien un bon tiers de mon écran qui est caché quand ça arrive. Ah l'air de la montagne rend la modestie de taille...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Il est bien connu que le froid contracte


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien connu que le froid contracte


L'alcool aussi


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Non l'alcool rend mou ou insensible, à moins que tu les trempes dedans ? Soit précis Taho !


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non l'alcool rend mou ou insensible, à moins que tu les trempes dedans ? Soit précis Taho !



l'alcool donne du courage à certains....:rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (11 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps va mal ... je viens de me rendre compte que je ne vais jamais arriver à rendre le job en cours dans les délais ... bref , j'suis grillé ...
> 
> donc coup de blues, panique à bors , remède : une chtite clope un café et j'attaque ... la nuit va être longue ... Et le pire, c'est que j'arrive encore à venir poster sur MacGe ... mais ou est la raison là au millieu !?!?


je connais cette histoire. 

je triche un peu, je pars dej&#224; avec 4 heures de retards


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

là, maintenant je voudrai dire un grand 


*merciiiiiii !!!!!!!!!

* a *mackie  ,* qui m'a mis sur la bonne voie pour donner une nouvelle vie a mon ancien ruby 

a *spyro *et* hurri  *pour etre toujour là pour combler mes vides sur l'informatique 

a *pascal *, question aide en direct est un vrai tresor de competence et de patience 

a *tibo *qui me trouve toujors une solution a tout :king:




grace a tout ce petit monde , hier j'ai pu donner une nouvelle vie a mon cher ruby :
cout de l'operation 9¤ pour un cable , des litres de café , une bonne aspirine le soir   

maintenant fiston a a nouveau un ordi , je vous remercie pour lui qui , sans vous, 
il aurait du attendre encore queques temp pour avoir un nouveau pc 
(bioman ne veut touj pas faire rentrer des mac ici a part pour moi :mouais:    )
et qui sait , peut etre que un jour  fiston  va devenir un mordu de la pomme 




*merci, merci , merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love::love::love::love::love::love:*
​


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non l'alcool rend mou ou insensible, à moins que tu les trempes dedans ? Soit précis Taho !


D'une manière générale, ça n'aide pas aux érections... Et c'est dans la charte


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je crayonne et gomme, je m'amuse et réfléchis mais pas trop, petite pause pour donner mes recommandations du jour aux amis du cercle©  , je me ressers un café et je retourne à ma table en écoutant ma Porsche numérique diffuser K&D Sessions...
> :love:
> :love:


C'est donc officiel, tu as attaqué le Taume 2 ?  :love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yes sir !
> :love:


Voilà qui embellit une journée qui commençait bien ! :love:
Faites chauffer les chemizafleur© !


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> l'alcool donne du courage à certains....:rateau:


il y a un adage bien connu à ce sujeet : "un verre ça va, trois verre tout tombe en bas !"

:rose: bon voilà...:rose:


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> il y a un adage bien connu à ce sujeet : "un verre ça va, trois verre tout tombe en bas !"




Le futal aussi ? Si oui, ça va plaire à quelques uns ça


----------



## Jec (11 Octobre 2005)

Est liée à l'alcool, la grande phrase philosophique : ....

Horizon pas net, reste à la buvette ... 

Bon apéro pour ceux qui ont le temps !! Ou qui le prennent ...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2005)

les cantines de bahut, c'est vraiment de la merde, je viens de me faire kicker de ma file par un espece d'ours qui fait office de pion en essayant de rejoindre mes potes qui me gardaient une place 
La chasse est ouverte ... 
Suis oblig&#233; de me rabattre sur un vieux PC pourri :rateau:

et vous, &#231;a va ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Octobre 2005)

Je viens d'aller faire un tour à mon ancien lycée ( bah voui main'nant c'est la fac  ) ... je voulais voir des gens et ma prof de cinéma ... elle n'était pas là, j'ai appris qu'il y'avait une autre prof maintenant ... et les gens ... certains du moins ... t'oublient vite ... 

m'enfin


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2005)

moi &#233;tant en pr&#233;pa, je suis encore condamn&#233; aux affres du lyc&#233;e.... bon ok, je m'&#233;l&#232;ve au dessus de la masse grouillante de ces lyc&#233;ens boutonneux et pr&#233;pub&#232;re gr&#226;ce &#224; cette petite feuille verte me disant titulaire d'un baccalaur&#233;at, mais &#231;a marche pas pour gratter les nioubes pour aller grailler ...

Il faut une r&#233;forme de l'&#233;ducation nationale, c'est sur ! ;D


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es con,


Incontestablement.... :love:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _T'as une trappe dans ton casque pour manger tes lasagnes ?_



Nan, je mange pas, mais c'est pour le principe, merde !!!!!! 
_au pire la purée par les trous de la grille..._


:love::rateau:


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai préféré A5





			
				Roberto Vendez un peu plus tôt a dit:
			
		

> Intuos3© mise à jour, en version A5,



ça y est sous la pression de la gloire son cerveau a lâché


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> et vous, ça va ? :love:


Moi ça va bien, j'ai enfin pris un peu de repos (couché avant 0h30 pour une fois), mais c'est moins la joie au bureau parce que j'ai une activité frollant l'ancéphalogramme (comment ça s'écrit ce truc) de la grenouille en rut


----------



## Stargazer (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça va bien, j'ai enfin pris un peu de repos (couché avant 0h30 pour une fois), mais c'est moins la joie au bureau parce que j'ai une activité frollant l'ancéphalogramme (comment ça s'écrit ce truc) de la grenouille en rut



Ca se voit que t'as jamais vu une grenouille en rut toi !


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2005)

Jeudi je vais au bord de la mer pour une réunion de travail dans un... hammam !!! :love: 

si si je vous jure !!!!!:love: 

ça le fait non !!


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit que t'as jamais vu une grenouille en rut toi !


Si ! C'est monotache et ça ne pense à rien d'autre !
De là à penser que je suis en rut  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si ! C'est monotache et ça ne pense à rien d'autre !
> De là à penser que je suis en rut  :love:




On ne le pense pas, on le sait!!!


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On ne le pense pas, on le sait!!!


Tout de suite la réputation !  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite la réputation !  :love:


Coquinou, va!
:love:


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2005)

bon là je m'ennuie sévère !! 

et même Lumai par iChat ne veut pas jouer avec moi:hein: 

personne à envie de jouer avec moi


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

onlinehost: supermoquette rolled 2 6-sided dice: 5 6


----------



## Fondug (11 Octobre 2005)

Y'a un truc que j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explique :

les chats retombent toujours sur leurs pattes et une biscotte beurr&#233;e toujours cot&#233; beurre. Et si j'attache une biscotte beurr&#233;e sur le dos d'un chat et que je balance tout par la f'n&#234;tre, kessispasse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là, maintenant je voudrai dire un grand
> 
> 
> *merciiiiiii !!!!!!!!!
> ...



Mais, chère Princess, c'était avec un plaisir insigne  C'est quand tu veux


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si ! C'est monotache



Ça, c'est toi qui le dit, vu que les batraciens pratiquent la fécondation externe, comme les poissons, une grenouille en rut, ça doit être multitache, ça doit même faire des taches partout ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un truc que j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explique :
> 
> les chats retombent toujours sur leurs pattes et une biscotte beurrée toujours coté beurre. Et si j'attache une biscotte beurrée sur le dos d'un chat et que je balance tout par la f'nêtre, kessispasse ?



Tu te retrouves griffé de partout, pourquoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça a un rapport avec le Cercle© ?
> :mouais:



Y font des jeux de rôles, au cercle© ?


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2005)

Tu veux pas regrouper tes blagues dans un seul post Pascal quand tu fais une s&#233;rie comme &#231;a ?  
Non je dis &#231;a, &#231;a &#233;conomiserait un peu quoi


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2005)

http://www.amon.dsl.pipex.com


----------



## Nobody (11 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas regrouper tes blagues dans un seul post Pascal quand tu fais une série comme ça ?
> Non je dis ça, ça économiserait un peu quoi


 
Pascal, il ne lance plus des balles : il rafale des réflexions, il éjacule des posts, il trépide des morceaux d'idées, il fragmente des semi-conducteurs.

:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Octobre 2005)

là maitenant dans une mosaïque de l'air du temps, non en fait un kaléidoscope, je fais parvenir à mes oreilles ce pur chef d'oeuvre


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.amon.dsl.pipex.com



Génial, ce site, tiens, spécial Finn : Le mao style prend la route


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Octobre 2005)

j'ai une extinction de voix et jai ... quatre heures de cours à faire ce matin .. priez pour moi   :rose:


----------



## Grug2 (12 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me dis que JE LE SAVAIS que ça allait *tout se déclencher* en même temps.
> Ben ouais.
> C'est pile-là et ça n'a rien d'un exercice...
> :affraid:


et tu dors encore :affraid:


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

Je ne dors pas
Je viens de finir de regarder "Lost in Translation" et je me sens un peu comme Bob. Je ne dors pas. 
Des fois je ne comprends pas mes contemporains. qu'on parle pas la m&#234;me langue ou qu'on habite pas le m&#234;me pays. &#199;a fait dr&#244;le.
Je vais voir ce qu'il est possible de faire de la petite heure qui vient...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Faut consulter


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

fifille est pour la journée a  selestat avec son cour d'histoire de l'art  
fiston chez son copain congolais   
bioman surement en train de continuer la renovation au  Drei Könige :love:
et moi  là je me retrouve en  compagnie d'un marteur piqueur :mouais: 
et d'un canal 15 qui donne chez moi euronews :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

Et après faudra que t'attendes un an pour te faire payer ? 



_Extrait de "La vie trépidante d'un indépendant sur la brèche"_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

:mouais: euh non je dois pas &#234;tre super bien r&#233;veill&#233;e ... ou alors je suis pas de bonne humeur, non pourtant j'ai bien dormi; il pleut mais pas grave j'ai la p&#234;che ... non ch&#233; pas pourquoi &#231;a me titille &#231;a :hein:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *GonzessLand&#169;*



Tiens Roberto t'as pas un des mails d'une de ces *gonzesses* , je crois que &#231;a leur ferait vraiment plaisir de lire &#231;a ! 

Ah non pas envie  meuh pourquoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

journée de merde qui s'annonce. Qu'espérer de mieux après une nuit de merde de toute façons?...:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2005)

fab l'avenir est juste l&#224; devant toi  mais prend pas un flingue avec


----------



## Jec (13 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> journée de merde qui s'annonce. Qu'espérer de mieux après une nuit de merde de toute façons?...:mouais:



Pareil, c'est plus qu'elle s'annonce, je suis en plein dedans .... C'était un fameux matin à 100 balles ... ceux ou t'es prêt à payer pour rester couché ..  Pas le choix t'façon .


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fab l'avenir est juste là devant toi  mais prend pas un flingue avec



C'est fini ce temps là...  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Octobre 2005)

je viens de me faire dessus devant les nouveaut&#233;s pr&#233;sent&#233;es par apple...  j'avais pas pu regarder avant, j'ai pas internet autre part qu'au bahut vu que je suis pu chez moi :sick:

je suis s&#233;duit par le iPod vid&#233;o et le iMac G5 niou dj&#233;n&#233;raiecheun... et si le movie store arrive en France, yahooo !
en tout cas j'attend toujours que la queue se tasse ( le premier qui fait un commentaire se prend un coup de boule :love: ) pour aller bouffer au self...

Et vous, &#231;a va ?:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Allons allons, c'était une façon de parler, *"gonzesse"* est l'équivalent de _"mec"_, c'est pas qualitatif j'aurais pu dire _"nana"_, n'y voit pas d'apriori négatif ni encore moins méprisant ou insultant, *houlàààà* j'en serai bien incapable !
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:


meuh meuh non pas d'apriori négatif ... 
 avec du recul, non finalement elles s'intègrent bien aux meubles ...



> Un café, de la zique, des filles parfumées, une config' de la mort




 oui bon quoi, c'est bon c'est bon j'arrête ! 


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quant à récupérer leur adresse mel, chuis en train de voir ça._


Ça je n'en doute pas  (hélàs pour elles :mouais: )


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

J'aime bien m'asseoir sur mon pouf pour regarder un film :love:

Non, j'ai dit mon pouf, pas ma pouffe, merci &#224; vous


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

bon, apres maintes et amintes recherches, je pense avoir en fin trouvé le casque hifi, qui me correspond....hébé, ce fut dur, mais 3 premier choix ce sont fait sur des modeles disparu ......
enfin....
je vais pouvoir ecouter de la musique sans avoir des trucs _Dans_ les oreilles....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne suis qu'un pantin rougissant et bafouillant charmé à vie par le genre dominant, irrésistiblement aux commandes du monde.*
> [/color]






haaaaa bon ?????  aux commandes des mails et Gms tu veux dire, non ?????


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

là il fait relativement beau , soleil et petit 16° 
suffisant pour laisser les fenetres ouvertes et aerer la pieces enfumée   

et aussi suffisant pour entendre un ouvrier qui oevre pour le futur tramvay crier
"et alorrsssssss  s'arrive  la peinture ????????   "
"ouééé , ouéééé , tient toi pret , j'envoie   "

:affraid: !!!!!!! je vais fermer mes fenetres moi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien m'asseoir sur mon pouf pour regarder un film :love:
> 
> Non, j'ai dit mon pouf, pas ma pouffe, merci à vous



Voilà, donc ça c'est dit...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

là, maintenant, je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle cafetiere...
et en meme temps, un ami m'envoie cette sequence par mail...
pas mal, non...?....


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, non...?....


Peut-&#234;tre que si le lien marchait on pourrait te dire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que si le lien marchait on pourrait te dire...



Trop de serveur FTP, tue le FTP....


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Trop de serveur FTP, tue le FTP....



M'en parle pas. Mon site est en rade un soir sur deux...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, maintenant, je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle cafetiere...
> et en meme temps, un ami m'envoie cette sequence par mail...
> pas mal, non...?....




et en plus, si on regarde pas de pres on pourrait penser que c'est toi !!!!     



  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et en plus, si on regarde pas de pres on pourrait penser que c'est toi !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



non!, mon penoir est vert.....


----------



## Franswa (13 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; maintenant, je viens de finir ma typographie et j'en suis bien content :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Octobre 2005)

Et là maintenant on peut en voir un bout ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et là maintenant on peut en voir un bout ?


Nan elle est faite sur calque et j'ai pas envie l&#224; maintenant de la scanner et tout et tout


----------



## Stargazer (14 Octobre 2005)

T'es pas drôle !


----------



## Franswa (14 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas drôle !


nan


----------



## Stargazer (14 Octobre 2005)

Pas besoin de confirmer je m'en suis rendu compte !


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Octobre 2005)

etre malade et travailler pourtant 
etre malade et se faire mepriser par des donneurs de le&#231;ons 


en finir de tout ... quitter ... partir ... je ne sers &#224; rien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Octobre 2005)

*Jojo18 est mûr *
pour poster dans dépression...



:mouais:


----------



## Taho! (14 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a va, j'ai bien dormi, bien r&#233;veill&#233;, bien qu'endormi tout bizarre...

Bonjour les amis, je suis de bonne humeur ce matin :love:


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

J'm'en voudrais de paraphraser ce fabuleux poète contemporrain qu'était Jesse Garron mais tout de même...

*C'est vendrediiiiiiiiiii, oué oué, au bureau, oué oué, enviiiie de popo...*


----------



## Nobody (14 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> etre malade et travailler pourtant
> etre malade et se faire mepriser par des donneurs de leçons
> 
> 
> en finir de tout ... quitter ... partir ... je ne sers à rien


 
Tu es dans l'enseignement?


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'm'en voudrais de paraphraser ce fabuleux poète contemporrain qu'était Jesse Garron mais tout de même...
> 
> *C'est vendrediiiiiiiiiii, oué oué, au bureau, oué oué, enviiiie de popo...*


 
'tain, t'es en forme aujourd'hui !!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2005)

non il est socialiste


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, t'es en forme aujourd'hui !!


 
Bah ouais j'ai réussi à échanger un bon d'commande d'un nano en status "shipped" contre un bon d'commande d'un ipod vidéooutoutcomme en status "ordered"...   

Nan j'déconne, baaah c'est vendredi tout simplement... Et ce we, comme il va faire super beau, ben voilà quoi, le soleil brille les ptits oiseaux dans le ciel tout ça...


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non il est socialiste


    
supermoquette, tu es un poète.


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non il est socialiste


 
mééééheeu !


----------



## iKool (14 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant c'est l'heure de la pause...
> *Ici c'est l'été.*
> 
> 
> ...


Nombriliste, va !


----------



## Franswa (14 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de confirmer je m'en suis rendu compte !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2005)

je viens de rentre &#224; Nantes 
remise des dipl&#244;mes du bac demain, ap&#233;ro et repas &#224; l'oeil, &#231;a se manque pas ! :love::rateau:

et vous, &#231;a va? :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentre à Nantes
> remise des diplômes du bac demain, apéro et repas à l'oeil, ça se manque pas ! :love::rateau:
> 
> et vous, ça va? :love:


et dire qu'à nous on l'envoie par la poste ... pas d'apéro ... même pas le droit de retourner faire un tour dans son lycée  :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (14 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y m'ont tué les quarante-sept zozos de Première Année...
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> ...




C'est la qu'on se rend compte qu'on devait être grave fatiguant pour nos pov' profs...


----------



## maiwen (14 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est la qu'on se rend compte qu'on devait être grave fatiguant pour nos pov' profs...


yana qui le rendent bien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et encore on était des mecs !_
> :mouais:
> :love:


 Roberto, Roberto, Ro-ber-to : là tu tends le bâton pour te faire battre :hein:

... et dis pas le contraire hein :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (14 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, Roberto, Ro-ber-to : là tu tends le bâton pour te faire battre :hein:
> 
> ... et dis pas le contraire hein :mouais:


 
Ne nous complaisons pas dans la politique de l'autruche, svp.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Octobre 2005)

je sais toujours pas ou t'es prof &#224; Nantes, mon Roberto :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; je squatte la connexion d'un petit Suisse. C'est lien, mais je suis bien l&#224; :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :_Et encore on *&#233;tait* des mecs !_




:mouais:   :affraid: T'as vir&#233; ta cutie ? :affraid::affraid::affraid:



 



EDIT :


			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, Roberto, Ro-ber-to : l&#224; tu tends le b&#226;ton pour te faire battre :hein:
> 
> ... et dis pas le contraire hein :mouais:



Et encore, elle n'avait pas vu &#224; quel point elle avait raison


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

Un sachet, tu ajoutes l'eau chaude, et &#231;a roule


----------



## iNano (15 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait vous avez une recette fiable pour la b&#233;chamelle &#224; me filer d'ici ce soir ??
> :hein:


Tu files acheter de la Ma&#239;zena&#169; et du lait... tout est expliqu&#233; sur la bo&#238;te de Ma&#239;zena&#169;, il n'y a rien de plus simple !


----------



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2005)

Une solution:


Invite la au restau !!! 



:love:


----------



## Nexka (15 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait vous avez une recette fiable pour la b&#233;chamelle &#224; me filer d'ici ce soir ??
> :hein:



- Alors tu fais fondre 20g de beurre, tu y ajoutes 2 cuill&#232;res &#224; soupe de farine, tu remues bien bien!!!! 
- Tu fais bouillir quelques minutes 1/4 de litre de lait, tu le verses sur le m&#233;lange beurre - farine en fouettant le tout. Attention aux grumeaux!!!!
- Sel, poivre
- Puis tu mets 1 min au micro onde.
- Tu refouettes bien.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

c'est possible de rater une b&#233;chamelle ?????


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)

*L&#224; maintenant faisons le point*

Je me suis lev&#233; &#224; 07h44 pr&#233;cises.
Je suis all&#233; aux toilettes.
J'ai fait un caf&#233; que j'ai pens&#233; d'ailleurs qu'il fallait d&#233;tartrer cette merderie de cafeti&#232;re qui fait un boucan de tous les diables.
J'ai regard&#233; le ciel gris.
J'ai mat&#233; la fin du film d'hier soir.
Je suis all&#233; &#224; la salle de bain.
J'ai bu trois caf&#233; et mang&#233; deux minuscules tartines.
Je suis all&#233; sur ma machine et je me suis encore une fois trouv&#233; super fort.
Je suis retourn&#233; aux toilettes.
J'ai post&#233; quelques conneries.
Il s'est mis &#224; pleuvoir et je me suis dit que cela &#233;tait bon.
Je suis all&#233; au march&#233; acheter des tonnes de charcute que la charcuti&#232;re elle fait tout le temps un large sourire cupide lorsqu'elle me voit arriver.
Je suis rentr&#233; chez moi en affrontant les escaliers terribles.
J'ai mang&#233;.
Il s'est arr&#234;t&#233; de pleuvoir et je me suis dit que cela &#233;tait bon.
J'ai pris mon automobile pleine de bosses et de rayures.
Je suis parti me perdre en bon citoyen consommateur dans une fucking grande surface m'adonnant aux grand sabbat consum&#233;riste baignant dans la promiscuit&#233; que comme un con j'ai pas fait mes courses un jour o&#249; il n'y a personne et que voir toutes ces tronches qui expriment le morne conformisme du monde dans lequel nous vivons me flingue.
Je me suis subitement interrog&#233; sur mon avenir et les al&#233;as de mon parcours en ce monde.
J'ai pris mon automobile pleine de bosses et de rayures content de quitter ce temple du grand capital.
J'ai mis une pi&#232;ce dans le parcm&#232;tre apr&#232;s avoir trouv&#233; une place.
Je suis rentr&#233; chez moi en affrontant les escaliers terribles.
J'ai enlev&#233; mon pull parce que j'avais chaud.
Je me suis rebu un caf&#233;.
Je suis retourn&#233; sur ma machine et je me suis encore une fois trouv&#233; super fort.

J'attend l'ap&#233;ro.
J'ai soif.




Vous voulez bien &#234;tre mes amis ?


----------



## Jec (15 Octobre 2005)

Retour d'une marche de 6h de temps .. juste le jambes coup&#233;es, des cloques de 4 m&#232;tres de diam&#232;tre, la t&#234;te comme une citrouille &#224; cause du soleil .. faite de la marche, c'est bon, qu'ils disaient ...


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant faisons le point*
> 
> ...



Ben c'est gai..
Te reste plus qu'à la reprendre ta voiture. On fera tourner les verres pour répondre aux questions du pourquoi du comment.
...

:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

ben voila , je viens de rentrer et poser mes fesses ici apres une journée assez chargée dediée specialment a fiston...  

pour commencer journée porte ouverte a l'ecole , où fiston et les autres bambins de sa classe
nous otn comblés es chansons , poesie et sckect surtout en  allemand
ensuite  il y a eu les elections parents d'eleves 
où un matin tombant du lit j'ai accepté de figurer sur la liste   

j'ai donc aidée pour le depouillement des votes ect ect 

rentrée en grand vitesse a 12h10 pour repartir a 12h30 au stade :
fiston avait un plateau    

nous voila debarquer avec amis, cameras trepieds et apn's pour assister
 soutenir et encourager le premier match de fiston   

ben , je vous dit tout de suite : fiston ne sera jamais , oôôôôô grand jamais un futur ronaldino    

loins de là, tres loins.....d'ailleur il m'a deja prevenu qu'il souhaite faire du baskett :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

fin d'aprem me voila comme le purfils en train de pousser un caddys:
decidement je doit arreter d'y aller un samedi et surtout ne plus  ammener les 2
copains qui achetent plein plein ......un coupé n'a pas beaucoup de coffre !!!:rateau: :rateau: 

ben voila, les lasagnes sont prete , j'espere pas brulée !!!!!:rose: :rose: 


bon appetit !!!!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Lio70 (15 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu les elections parents d'eleves
> où un matin tombant du lit j'ai accepté de figurer sur la liste


Histoire de mettre de l'ambiance aux réunions pour doubler le nombre d'inscriptions l'année prochaine et avoir de plus gros subsides ?   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est gai..
> Te reste plus qu'à la reprendre ta voiture. On fera tourner les verres pour répondre aux questions du pourquoi du comment.
> ...
> 
> :hein:



là, je rentre du boulot, et je me dis, que je serai bien venu....


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2005)

Je profite des heures tardives pour ecrire un peu...
Maman et petit-lou font dodo...quel calme...
Je vois le bordel de cartons et de bouquins qui s'accumulent dans mon atelier.
Je me dis que la place me manque alors que d'autres n'ont même pas de pièce dans leur maison pour exprimer leur art.
J'aurais dû profiter des vancances pour ranger mes cartons, mais j'ai préféré m'évader vers le Berry et la Bretagne pour regagner l'air frais, la sensation de liberté...S'aérér la tête, c'est bon....
Bref le retour aux bercailles n'est pas un exercice toujours déplaisant.
Malgré une journée complète à me taper la comptabilité de ma boite, car je suis à la bourre, je profite en soirée du bois de vincennes au pied de ma maison. Les feuilles tombent doucement sur la terre sablée. Elle formeront l'humus prochain qui abritera des nouveaux petits arbres.
Mon petit bébé pousse aussi. Tout juste 2 mois et demi et en trois semaines de vacances, il a bien changé, l'eveil commence...
Et mon sommeil s'avance...
Je vais dormir quelle chance...
Mais c'est déjà dimanche....
:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2005)

C'est trop calme...

mes fistons me manquent.... :hein:


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de passer une excellente soir&#233;e avec des suisses et l&#224; je vais dormir ! Coussin, je t'aime ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *mado*
> aussi, il est joli ton nouvel avatar FlowaPowa. _Je vois bien une chemise avec..._
> :love:




*Moi je verrai très très bien *
un cabas avec ce motif.
Il alternerait excellemment avec mon cabas à rayures top luxe, payé 5 ¤, le tiers de son prix de vente initial, genre je pars à Marrakech que les gens froncent légèrement les sourcils en me voyant traverser les rues avec, contrastant fort agréablement avec mes falzars rayés.
Enfin voilà, mis à part l'opinion à la con des gens que je me plais à titiller, un cabas à fleurs pour agréablement contraster avec mes chemises à fleurs serait du plus bon goût.

N'est-il pas Robert ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *mado*
> aussi, il est joli ton nouvel avatar FlowaPowa. _Je vois bien une chemise avec..._
> :love:




*Moi je verrai très très bien *
un cabas avec ce motif.
Il alternerait excellemment avec mon cabas à rayures top luxe, payé 5 ¤, le tiers de son prix de vente initial, genre je pars à Marrakech que les gens froncent légèrement les sourcils en me voyant traverser les rues avec, contrastant fort agréablement avec mes falzars rayés.
Enfin voilà, mis à part l'opinion à la con des gens que je me plais à titiller, un cabas à fleurs pour agréablement contraster avec mes chemises à fleurs serait du plus bon goût.

N'est-il pas Robert ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

*Grande classe*
Double post, un à 04h11, l'autre à 05h06.
Je poste même en dormant...









:affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, je rentre du boulot, et je me dis, que je serai bien venu....




*À ton âge*
Jouer encore au train électrique c'est limite moyen...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Tu n'avais pas mis de muscade ????????????

Roberto, si j'ai ne serait-ce qu'une qualit&#233;, c'est la cuisine. Je ne drague que comme &#231;a, donc pas le choix . Alors la prochaine fois demande moi


----------



## dool (16 Octobre 2005)

Voui mais tu craques facilement aussi pour une "cuisinière" alors c'est que tu sais pas tout "faire"


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À ton âge*
> Jouer encore au train électrique c'est limite moyen...



je sais, je sais...
on me dit ça si souvent...
mais bon, j'ai du mal a grandir...

...


----------



## Pierrou (16 Octobre 2005)

je sors de deux heures de boulot intensif, je fais une pause...
pos&#233; sur le canap avec le iBook; le chat sur les genoux ( et une bonne partie du clavier, le con :love: )
en attendant que mes parents rentrent pour m'enmener &#224; la gare....


Dimanche de base quoi ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; maintenant je suis sur msn avec fiston .....
bonne pratique pour l'apprendissage de l'ecriture    


on vient de recevoir cela bioman et moi

"je vous aime tousse" :love:


----------



## Nexka (16 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> - Alors tu fais fondre 20g de beurre, tu y ajoutes 2 cuillères à soupe de farine, tu remues bien bien!!!!
> - Tu fais bouillir quelques minutes 1/4 de litre de lait, tu le verses sur le mélange beurre - farine en fouettant le tout. Attention aux grumeaux!!!!
> - *Sel, poivre*
> - Puis tu mets 1 min au micro onde.
> - Tu refouettes bien.




Roberto? Tu avais oublié cette étape??  :mouais:     

Bon ok j'avais pas dit de mettre de la noix de musade, c'est ma faute... :rose: Mais comme j'aime pas la béchamel, j'en fais jamais... Donc voila quoi. :hein: 



Bon sinon la maintenant, je vais travailler ma théorie mathématique du signal!! :affraid: Chouette


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Tu peux mettre le lait &#224; froid  la farine se dissous mieux 

Je te fais un plat nechka  ?


----------



## Nexka (16 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux mettre le lait à froid  la farine se dissous mieux
> 
> Je te fais un plat nechka  ?



Sans béxamel alors  

Mais avec plaisir :love:


----------



## Pierrou (16 Octobre 2005)

j'viens de finir de r&#233;pondre &#224; un sondage envoy&#233; par Apple &#224; la suite de l'achat de mon iBook.... ya deux mois quand meme, zont mis le temps


----------



## Bouche Dorée (16 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant je tiens au courant ceux que ça intéresse : *
> J'ai appliqué la recette de Nexka, ma béchamelle était onctueuse mais insipide.
> Pas assez relevée...
> :mouais:
> ...




....  Pffff  y'en a des fois ferait mieux de rester devant leur carnet de croquis...  :rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (16 Octobre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> ....  Pffff  y'en a des fois ferait mieux de rester devant leur carnet de croquis...  :rateau:


Hihi 

ou bien de débloquer leur barre de recherche google (coincée sur Monica Belucci ??? )


----------



## Bouche Dorée (16 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Hihi
> 
> ou bien de débloquer leur barre de recherche google (coincée sur Monica Belucci ??? )



 sans doute pas encore la maîtrise de la machine...  Ha ha


----------



## Franswa (16 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; maintenant, je sens que la vaisselle m'appelle


----------



## dool (16 Octobre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, je sens que la vaisselle m'appelle



Effectivement, si tu commences à la sentir c'est qu'il est temps d'y aller ma p'tite éponge !  
Sors le papier de verre !


----------



## Franswa (16 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, si tu commences à la sentir c'est qu'il est temps d'y aller ma p'tite éponge !
> Sors le papier de verre !


Enfin fini :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## NED (17 Octobre 2005)

Là j'ai envie d'aller aux toilettes...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai envie d'aller aux toilettes...



AYÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ? Ca va mieux?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> faut que je trouve des photos supplémentaires de poulpes géants, de grands requins blancs, de raies mantas et de calamars qui riment avec cauchemar !
> :hein:
> :affraid:
> :sick:





*EH GUYTAN*
viens voir ici !


----------



## Jec (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !! 

Là on vient de décider, suite à la grosse discution du lundi, avec le pote avec qui je bosse de faire de notre petite boîte un truc rentable .... Donc bosser correctement, compter nos heures pile-poil, facturer TOUT et de gagner notre vie sans se ruiner la santé ... disons que c'est des choses que l'on devait faire depuis le début mais y'a toujours une mise en place à faire... donc terminé les heures à poster sur Macg .... y'a des sacrifices à faire si l'on veut manger à sa faim ...  Et surtoute avoir une vie après le job... A nous le monde !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!
> 
> donc terminé les heures à poster sur Macg...



bonjour, et adieu....


----------



## Jec (17 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous z'êtes de sacrés dangereux z'utopistes les z'amis !



Ouais j'sais , t'façon ça va durer une semaine et après tout va devenir comme avant ...


----------



## Pierrou (17 Octobre 2005)

bon, ben v'l&#224; le post d&#233;sormais r&#233;gulier du pierrou qui tue le temps en attendant que la queue au self se r&#233;duise  


et vous, &#231;a va? :love:


----------



## quetzalk (17 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben v'là le post désormais régulier du pierrou qui tue le temps en attendant que la queue au self se réduise



Tu postes dans la queue depuis ton PB en wifi c'est bien ça ?   :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous z'êtes de sacrés dangereux z'utopistes les z'amis !



 Rob,

Jeudi et vendredi, j'ai participé à un stage organisé par ma société de portage, auquel participait un de mes confrères qui est graphiste. Il nous expliquait que lorsqu'il devait fournir des "essais pour donner une idée", les dessins de Reiser faisaient "fignolés" à côté des siens, et que lorsque ses clients s'en offusquaient, il leur expliquait qu'un dessin qui lui prend plus de dix minutes à réaliser était payant, et il ajoutait qu'en neuf années de pratique ce ce principe, ça ne lui avait pas encore fait perdre un seul client.

Utopie quand tu nous tiens ...


----------



## quetzalk (18 Octobre 2005)

L'air du temps : le ciel est rouge. Ah non rose. Violet plutôt. Orange alors, mais sur ce fond gris-bleu... et puis ça change tout le temps...
Ah les petits bonheurs de voir le soleil se lever un matin d'automne... c'est couillon mais je n'y résiste pas, ça me donnerait le goût de me lever tôt si ce n'était pas contre (ma)-nature

joyeux jour à vous


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2005)

Donc voilà, c'est le matin, je suis au boulot.
Voila












voila voila voila
























 












:sleep:


----------



## anntraxh (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; maintenant chuis de mauvais poil &#224; cause du Bar qui est &#233;crit tout petit.


T'as essay&#233; de faire un "pomme +" (&#231;a zoome &#8230; non ??? si !!!) et si tu fais "pomme -" &#231;a d&#233;zoome !
(naaaaaaaaaaan ???    siiiiiiiiiiii !!!) 

Et &#231;a marche sur Toshop aussi ! (naaaaaaaaaannnnn ????????????????? SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!! )


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai mal dormi :sleep:
Je me suis r&#233;veill&#233; bizarre. Fatigu&#233; d&#233;j&#224; pour commencer. Et puis avec un dr&#244;le d'impression que je ne saurais d&#233;finir...
Faut que je dorme !


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mal dormi :sleep:
> Je me suis réveillé bizarre. Fatigué déjà pour commencer. Et puis avec un drôle d'impression que je ne saurais définir...Faut que je dorme !



...wé :sleep:...pareil....sauf que je peux pas me recoucher ...ou alors ça va faire chelou au milieu du bureau.....
je vais opter pour la position du tatou.....planqué derrière les écrans et somnol !!!!:rose: ...juste le temps de faire surface .....1 h ou 2 !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Mouahahhahahhahha installer classic pour poster sur le bar, trop fort


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Et ça marche sur Toshop aussi ! (naaaaaaaaaannnnn ????????????????? SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!! )


   et ben en forme ce matin ! 


Et dis ça marche aussi pour euh le marché par exemple ? Parce que là il est "loin" et j'aimerais le rendre tout près parce que bon il pleut déjà un point :mouais: ... ensuite j'ai un chat sur les genoux qui me tient chaud, très chaud, et ça me ferait de la peine de le virer, il a l'air si bien là :love: deuxième point ...et puis jai comme dirait la flemme :hein: :rose:

Bon allez (quand il faut y aller faut y aller) je m'apprête donc à aller affronter la pluie (ne pas oublier de changer les chaussures celles-là prennent l'eau, euh les autres aussi :hein: ) parapluies, panier boîte à oeufs en main, euh qu'est-ce que j'oublie .. ah ben ma fille, c'est bientôt l'heure 
 j'ai promis à ma fille de lui acheter des kakis et puis le frigo est vide !

Comment ça  on s'en fout et oh hein bon !  


Je profite du cassagedegueule du chat en question pour filer !  (oui lé pas très fûtfût quand il dort il tombe  )


----------



## Bouche Dorée (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *réinstaller le système Classic* et zou voilà mon Bar à retrouvé sa bonne mine et je n'ai plus beoin d'une loupe pour lire les posts !


 


Mouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...  il est trop fort ce Roberto Vendez...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Salut Webmastress !*
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Euh, y'avait plus simple pour récupérer là Verdana vu que c'est une police système et qu'elle est aussi dans le 10...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: Zut, ce n'est pas la voie 13. Je dois &#234;tre mal r&#233;veill&#233;e.  Un caf&#233;, l'addition, merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: Zut, ce n'est pas la voie 13. Je dois être mal réveillée.  Un café, l'addition, merci



Ce n'est pas davantage le bar des floodeurs en version 1 et/ou 2, ni le Toubarvert, ni le fil des bonjours du matin ou des bonnes nuits ... c'est un fil conceptuel, un _canada dry_ fil


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas davantage le bar des floodeurs en version 1 et/ou 2, ni le Toubarvert, ni le fil des bonjours du matin ou des bonnes nuits ... c'est un fil conceptuel, un _canada dry_ fil




....:hein:  ...ben alors c où pour tout ça là que ça est pas ici ? ... 
si ma mémoire est bonne ..... et elle ne l'est pas....ici c'est l'air du temps...pas la météo :rateau: ...mais les vagues à l'âme, les lames de fond, le fond de vos yeux....;et tout ça ...
donc ici on peut son humeur...ou pas...ou n'importe quoi d'autres.....ou pas...:casse: :hosto: ..

voilà je pense que cet super clarificage vous sera super utile ......
je reprends un chtit' verveine eet hop au boulot.... 

:love:


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est un fil conceptuel



...un string ?   

:rose: ...oui je sais....

mais bon l&#224; je me fais vraiment c....j'ai le choix entre :
1-r&#233;diger un nombre invr&#233;senblable de courrier &#224; divers organismes (DGI, Tr&#233;sor, CAF etc etc)
2-relire de A &#224; Z un 16 pages qui me sort par les yeux.....
3-r&#233;diger un plan de com pour les ordures m&#233;nag&#232;res pour mercredi prochain
4-dire des conneries sur des threads intelligents.....

..franchement ? 
j'h&#233;site


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

là maintenant je bois un café et je regarde dehors....

il y a du soleil, petit mais il est là .....
je me demande pourquoi je ne vais pas me promener mais....où ? avec qui ?

mes connaissances sont soit au travail , soit en dehors de la ville

me promener seule ça ne me dis rien, cela ça m'a jamais rien  dit, sauf d'avoir un but precis 

si....
je pourrai aller a l'anpe pour demander s'il y a pas foutage de ma tete
il m'envoyent un courrier comme quoi etant  eligible pour un boulot  il demandent un cv, 
aujourd'hui m'ont repondu que ma candidature n'est pas retenue parce que que j'ai pas l'experience 

ben , il ne l'ont pas vu  sur mon dossier avant de m'envoyer cette offre?

bref ...de toute façon a y aller y gagne rien.....sauf une tres longue promenade !!  


allume une clope robertav , pense a autre chose.......


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 3-rédiger un plan de com pour les ordures ménagères pour mercredi prochain



Et si tu lui faisais visiter directement l'objet à traîter histoire que le plan se rende compte par lui-même?


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2005)

J'ai malocrane !
Il fait pas beau !
Chuis fatigué !

Bon ça c'est dit. 
Moi là maintenant j'essaie de me motiver à travailler sur ce fichu poster qu'on doit préparer pour Seattle, et à essayer de comprendre quoi qu'est-ce que ces pièces justificatives aux noms abscons qu'on me demande de faxer pour me faire rembourser le voyage (rembourser oui, je m'y prends un peu en retard alors je dois avancer un peu de sous-sous, mais c'est ma faute :hein: ).

Décidément je n'aime que les week-ends moi  
En ce moment j'aime même beaucoup mes week-ends  :love:
Vivement le prochain tiens !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....:hein:  ...ben alors c où pour tout ça là que ça est pas ici ? ...
> si ma mémoire est bonne ..... et elle ne l'est pas....ici c'est l'air du temps...pas la météo :rateau: ...mais les vagues à l'âme, les lames de fond, le fond de vos yeux....;et tout ça ...
> donc ici on peut son humeur...ou pas...ou n'importe quoi d'autres.....ou pas...:casse: :hosto: ..
> 
> ...



On dirait du Roberto : message à la limite de l'incompréhensible avec une densité de smilies au km² à reléguer très loin celle du Japon - Lila, tu l'as écrit en chemise à fleurs ?


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu lui faisais visiter directement l'objet à traîter histoire que le plan se rende compte par lui-même?



..;tu veux que je sorte la poubelle par ce temps.....t dinnnngue !!!!!! 

naaaan je reste au chaud avec ma verveine, bercé par le ronron (non pas celui qu'on mange) des ventilos de mon G4......:sleep: 

:hein: m....il commence à pleut !


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

Trop booooonnnne matinée qua ça fesait longteeeemmmmmpppsssss que ça n'avait pas été comme ça ... J'l'ai déjà dit plusieurs fois mais j'insiste : le bien être qu'on lit dans le sourire d'un enfant est le plus beau cadeau du monde (et même si c'est pas son gosse c'est fou ça ! )

Bon là je digère la bouffe degueu (cantoch power) que je viens d'ingurgiter et j'me dit qu'une promenade avec la principessa me ferait pas de mal...mais j'ai peur de pas être de retour pour 16H, pour bosser  :mouais:   Bon tant pis, ça sera pour une prochaine fois ! :love: (si,si)


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ... pi&#232;ces justificatives aux noms abscons ...


ya pl&#233;onasme l&#224; non ma&#238;tre capelo ?   
ah ? je croyais ...scuse !
en plus c'est hors charte...


----------



## sofiping (18 Octobre 2005)

15h ... c'est le moment ou je m'arrache avec peine de ce que je fais ... que mon estomac me crie qu'il a fain ... 
aujourd'hui c'est un bol de soupe au potiron en me baladant dans les couloirs du forum ... quelques raviolles et peut être un yaourt à la confiture de chataigne .....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> j'me dit qu'une promenade avec la principessa me ferait pas de mal...mais j'ai peur de pas &#234;tre de retour pour 16H, pour bosser  :mouais:   Bon tant pis, &#231;a sera pour une prochaine fois ! :love: (si,si)



moi ausis j'ai des obligations vers 16h : la sortie d'ecole de fiston    

mais , pour une degoustation dans une torrafaction en plein centre vile
c'est quand tu veux :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2005)

la maintenant*,
j'ai pas la t&#234;te &#224; &#231;a sans vraiment savoir ce que c'est que &#231;a. Du coup je pense &#224; des trucs cons**

L&#224; par exemple je r&#233;alise que je d&#233;tiens un album de bande-dessin&#233;e _collector _: 

Un album Roberto et Pepita *sans d&#233;dicace de l'auteur* _et &#231;a c'est 'achement rare_ 


*_formule d'usage d'introduction de toute contribution &#224; ce fil_
**_pardon, des trukons_


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi ausis j'ai des obligations vers 16h : la sortie d'ecole de fiston
> 
> mais , pour une degoustation dans une torrafaction en plein centre vile
> c'est quand tu veux :love: :love: :love:



 ah nan j'suis pas d'accord  ... faut qu'on s'trouve un point de rencontre a mi-chemin !
Bon, on va tomber en suisse  mais qu'est-ce-qu'on ferait pas !


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2005)

_je regarde l'invitation de Bertrand D. sur mon bureau_

Quelqu'un va au vernissage de l'expo de Willy Ronis &#224; l'h&#244;tel de ville de Paris sinon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant*,*_formule d'usage d'introduction de toute contribution &#224; ce fil_



Tout pareil, sauf que je me dis que...



			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..;tu veux que je sorte la poubelle par ce temps.....t dinnnngue !!!!!!



Tu ne singingingueras donc pas in the rain. Dommage, j'aurais bien pris un cours de claquette


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... mon beau-p' .... je ne pouvais jeter vu qu'il va r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon fiston en vacances la semaine prochaine...



.... tu me fais penser que ma belle (  ) m&#232;re arrive jeudi ..pour les m&#234;me raisons.....va falloir que je me lave:sick:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce post &#224; la limite de l'incompr&#233;hensible bourr&#233; d'inoportuns smileys vous ......._


meuuuuuuh non .....qui pense une chose pareille ?
 
 
  
:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _je regarde l'invitation de Bertrand D. sur mon bureau_
> 
> Quelqu'un va au vernissage de l'expo de Willy Ronis à l'hôtel de ville de Paris sinon ?



tu n'as pas dit "là maintenant" !!!! un gage, un gage, un gage


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; maintenant



			
				Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas dit "l&#224; maintenant" !!!! un gage, un gage, un gage



je devrais donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Pitch/fork/work


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas dit "là maintenant" !!!! un gage, un gage, un gage



...toi non plus.....


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...toi non plus.....



:rose: ...* là maintenant ..........oui je sais


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> :rose: ...* là maintenant ..........oui je sais



Cela s'appelle savoir rebondir


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Là, maintenant, la tas' à touffe est tombée, sûrement fut-elle poussée,
La main tenant la tasse a tout fait tomber sur mon fut, elle pousse, hé !


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cela s'appelle savoir rebondir


&#192; moins que poster au lieu d'&#233;diter son message s'appelle plut&#244;t flooder ?   

Bon moi l&#224; maintenant j'attends des nouvelles de mon coll&#232;gue du PRISM (je crois qu'il y a une minuscule dans le sigle mais je sais jamais o&#249; ) pour savoir si je vais &#224; la fac de Versailles lundi (et mardi), pour savoir si je rentre &#224; Paris ou Lille dimanche, pour savoir &#224; quelle heure je peux prendre mon retour, pour savoir si je vais changer mon billet ou pas. Et pour savoir ce que je fais lundi soir, et mardi, et pour savoir ce que du coup je fais le week-end suivant, et... foulala bon il se d&#233;p&#234;che de r&#233;pondre ? :rateau:

Ah tiens par contre j'ai un mail de mon cheuf intul&#233; "URGENT AS USUAL". Je crois qu'il aime les dates limites pour envoyer des documents de synth&#232;se de machins pour participer aux propositions de demande de projets de financement et autres collaborations group&#233;es de rassemblements de laboratoires de recherche.


----------



## iKool (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu dois connaître Alphonse Allais et ses poèmes olorimes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hé hé hé...

Une longue minute à me dire "Mais il n'y a pas Dante dans ennuyeuse, ça ne marche pas son truc..."    

Sinon, Allais non, seulement celui-ci de Hugo, je crois, que j'aime bien :
Gal, amant de la reine, alla, tour magnanime,
galament de l'arène à la tour Magne à Nimes.


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; maintenant

Je regarde un film  institutionnel de 1986... lancement d'un nouveau contrat

Ben le casting est impressionnant


----------



## Nexka (18 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> À moins que poster au lieu d'éditer son message s'appelle plutôt flooder ?
> 
> Bon moi là maintenant j'attends des nouvelles de mon collègue du PRISM (je crois qu'il y a une minuscule dans le sigle mais je sais jamais où ) pour savoir si je vais à la fac de Versailles lundi (et mardi), pour savoir si je rentre à Paris ou Lille dimanche, pour savoir à quelle heure je peux prendre mon retour, pour savoir si je vais changer mon billet ou pas. Et pour savoir ce que je fais lundi soir, et mardi, et pour savoir ce que du coup je fais le week-end suivant, et... foulala bon il se dépêche de répondre ? :rateau:
> 
> Ah tiens par contre j'ai un mail de mon cheuf intulé "URGENT AS USUAL". Je crois qu'il aime les dates limites pour envoyer des documents de synthèse de machins pour participer aux propositions de demande de projets de financement et autres collaborations groupées de rassemblements de laboratoires de recherche.



Et   Si tu viens à la fac de Versailles, tu me dis, moi j'y suis mardi aprem. :love: :love: 
_On dit le PRiSM  _


Bon sinon moi là maintenant, je vais appeler mon gardien parce que le chauffage ne marche pas.. :hein: 


GARRRRRRDIEEEEEEENNNN


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Plait-il ?


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

Elle veux que tu l'allumes...enfin que tu lui allumes la chaleuuur !


----------



## Nexka (18 Octobre 2005)

Oui ben en fait c'est la gardienne qui a répondu...


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais dis-moi dis-moi_ ça a l'air pas mal non plus comme métier, ton métier à toi !


Ça s'appelle la recherche publique  :hein: :rateau:
À rapprocher du post où je parlais des justificatifs pour se faire rembourser (6 mois après en général).



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens à la fac de Versailles, tu me dis, moi j'y suis mardi aprem. :love: :love:


Sans faute   :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2005)

Là maintenant (<---je cède à la coutume locale ), café. C'était le post nécessaire pour commencer une journée que je vous souhaite bonne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; m&#233;nant&#169; (une variante, mais faut verser des royalties &#224; Spyro) , je me dis que la nuit fut courte, et que la journ&#233;e sera longue :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

Je vous la souhaite quand m&#234;me bonne &#224; tous z&#233; toutes

(  Tibo)


----------



## Franswa (19 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;, je dois faire un storyboard pour un produit quelconque et un blyster pour la Banabox&#169; !!!

Je suis en retard


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là, je dois faire un storyboard pour un produit quelconque et un blyster pour la Banabox© !!!
> 
> Je suis en retard



pinaise, un Banabox©....j'adore....truc bien inutile.....c'est le top....
je me vois bien en soirée....

(mise en scene)
-salut
-salut, t'es venu avec ton nioube?
-non, rupture...mais j'ai amené une banane...
-une banane...? mais elle doit etre toute ecrasée...?
-non, regarde..(sorti de la Banabox©)
-Waoaoaoaoaow....j'adore...(etonnement..)
-je sais, je sais...(air narquoi...)
-tu l'echanges contre mon nioube? (l'air desole)
-non, je prefere ma banabox©...(tirage de langue)
-mais heu...(pleur)
-héhé...(satisfaction...)
(là, votre patron rentre dans la piece, comme par magie et vous file une augmentation...
le lendemain au bureau tout le monde a une banabox© et vous, trop hasbeen, vous avez deja une 
lunche box vintage qui pete....)

voila, la Banabox©....le reve....clair, non?


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2005)

Un th&#233; ! 
Voil&#224; !
J'ai trouv&#233; !
&#199;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a dont j'ai besoin.
Bon j'ai plus froid, j'ai remis le chauffage.
Mais &#231;a doit quand m&#234;me &#234;tre le th&#233; qui manque...


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un thé !
> Voilà !
> J'ai trouvé !
> Ça doit être ça dont j'ai besoin.
> ...


 

Lapsang souchong pour l'esprit
ouvert en nuage
sur haute montagne.​
Pas le bon thread, mais le bonheur est transversal


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, je dois faire un storyboard pour un produit quelconque et un blyster pour la Banabox&#169; !!!
> 
> Je suis en retard



.......cette banachox est en vente libre ?
et tu dois faire un story l&#224;-dessus....et un blyster .....mon dieu....
fais gaffe aux d&#233;rapages involontaires....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

chez moi il fait chaud, meme trop , autour de 24/26&#176;:rateau: :rateau: 
le proprietaire doit etre frileux au max , cela m'arrange, 
je peux passer l'hiver avec les fenetres ouvertes ....
mais seulement  quand la scie circulaire et le marteaux piqueur sont en greve mais en  ce moment ne suivent pas du tout , 
mais alors pas du tout ce regime


----------



## Franswa (19 Octobre 2005)

Nan, c'est deux choses diff&#233;rentes 

En fait, demain, j'ai un cours de storyboard et je dois pr&#233;senter un story d'une pub sur un produit quelconque ou pour un organisme... Je crois que je vais en faire un pour le minist&#232;re de la sant&#233; avec des lapins en m&#233;langeant l'histoire de cendrillon avec. La derni&#232;re image pr&#233;sentera le logo du minist&#232;re de la sant&#233; avec une accroche. :rateau:
L'aprem, j'ai un cours d'identit&#233; visuelle, et l&#224; je dois pr&#233;senter un rough de blyster en situation dans un rayon et l'image de marque de la Banabox&#169;.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

J'n'ose pas imaginer Yseult en mini-jupe :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2005)

Non pluto c'est de Disney   

Bon moi j'ai eu ma réponse, faut que je change mon billet de train et que je planifie mes trajets sur Versailles


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est deux choses différentes
> 
> En fait, demain, j'ai un cours de storyboard et je dois présenter un story d'une pub sur un produit quelconque ou pour un organisme... Je crois que je vais en faire un pour le ministère de la santé avec des lapins en mélangeant l'histoire de cendrillon avec. La dernière image présentera le logo du ministère de la santé avec une accroche. :rateau:
> L'aprem, j'ai un cours d'identité visuelle, et là je dois présenter un rough de blyster en situation dans un rayon et l'image de marque de la Banabox©.



Entre les lapins et la Banabox©, à mon avis tu vas passer une bonne journée


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> J'ai mis du temps à comprendre mais finalement oui.
> :love: :love:



Qu'est-ce qui t'a mis la puce à l'oreille?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

là , en attendant un possible delicieux roti de porc  et patates le tout cuit au four  
(si, si, j'ai su demarrer le four, par contre je ne garantie rien 
de ce qu' il y aura dans l'assiette de commestible  ) 
je vais vite lire un peu par ici , puis ce soir j'irais surement preparer mes entretiens   

ben oui, 
depuis un moment j'avais pas de reponses et là d'un coup aujourd'hui on m'a appelée 
et  proposé 2 rdv pour demain


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

J'ai pas trouv&#233; le smiley qui croise les doigts


----------



## Franswa (19 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Entre les lapins et la Banabox©, à mon avis tu vas passer une bonne journée


Les lapins ont une super d&#233;gaine de fou :love: 

La BANAWORLD est en cours de r&#233;alisation


----------



## Franswa (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Y fument tes profs, pour te filer des sujets loufoques de ce genre ?_
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


C'est marrant, j'ai un rapport annuel &#224; faire aussi pour le cours d'info 

Sinon, les profs, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait pas...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

ben me voila, apres un repas que il a eté meme bon    
( bioman m'a felicité    )


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Vais boire une bibine en attendant les user's de la nuit....

vous connaissez cette s&#233;rie MacG&#233; ?:rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , en attendant un possible delicieux roti de porc  et patates le tout cuit au four
> (si, si, j'ai su demarrer le four, par contre je ne garantie rien
> de ce qu' il y aura dans l'assiette de commestible  )
> je vais vite lire un peu par ici , puis ce soir j'irais surement preparer mes entretiens
> ...




May the force be with toi


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> May the force be with toi



Yes we believe in you !!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

hotrubber fait des A3 ? :affraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

l&#224;, je suis install&#233; dans mon plateau de 300m2, avec le Exciter de d&#233;p&#232;che mode en fond l&#233;ger, et je me fais chier &#224; extraire des coupes depuis Archicad vers Toshop afin d'en faire de belles images pleines de couleurs et de transparences, et autant j'aime faire &#231;a quand c'est pour mes projets, autant &#231;a m'amuse beaucoup moins quand c'est pour ceux des autres..., mais bon, il faut bien vivre...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

là je viens de rentrer de mon entretien....il s'est bien passé ....on verra....

cet aprem j'en ai un'autre et franchement je crois le preferer:

celui de ce matin, contrat de 6 mois, cadre au forfait de 44h/semaine pour 1220¤ brut
avec 1 prime de ciffre d'affaire par an

celui de cet aprem ,CDi  simple employé a 30h pour 1100 ¤ sur 13 mois + complementaire

voilà    ....je croise les doigts pour cet aprem


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de rentrer de mon entretien....il s'est bien passé ....on verra....
> 
> cet aprem j'en ai un'autre et franchement je crois le preferer:
> 
> ...


Il n'y a pas photo, en effet.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celui de cet aprem ,CDi  simple employé a 30h pour 1100 ¤ sur 13 mois + complementaire
> 
> voilà    ....je croise les doigts pour cet aprem




sache que toute l'équipe est avec toi...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe, ça ?
> :mouais:
> Je croise les doigts moi aussi, en touchant du bois, même, pour que tu n'ailles pas donner ton temps et ton énergie à ces *esclavagistes affameurs.*
> _44h/semaine pour 1220¤/mois BRUT..._
> :hein:




sa existe , je t'envoie l'annonce si t'nteresse     

l'important est que j'ai le pied dans le monde du travail 
apres c'est plus facile (je pense) voir ailleur


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa existe , je t'envoie l'annonce si t'nteresse
> 
> l'important est que j'ai le pied dans le monde du travail
> apres c'est plus facile (je pense) voir ailleur



Tu as tout à fait raison   et c'est d'ailleurs un peu triste mais c'est la réalité, dès que tu as du boulot, ça en appelle automatiquement d'autre...  , fonce, tu vas les avoir...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

un grand MERCI !! a tous :love: :love:


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tout &#224; fait raison  et c'est d'ailleurs un peu triste mais c'est la r&#233;alit&#233;, d&#232;s que tu as du boulot, &#231;a en appelle automatiquement d'autre...  , fonce, tu vas les avoir...


 
+1

Heeuu, ton truc &#224; 44h c'est dans un secteur d'activit&#233; "prot&#233;g&#233;" comme la restauration ou l'hotellerie ? Nan paske sinon, c'est pas top l&#233;gal en fait... 

http://www.insee.fr/fr/indicateur/smic.htm

Tu ne peux pas donner un statut cadre comme &#231;a, juste sous pretexte d'y mettre 9h de plus par semaine...

J'crois aussi les doigts alors


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

Là tout de suite maintenant.....

Je pense que Robertav doit prendre le taf...même si c'est mal payé. Il est évident que c'est plus simple de chercher ailleurs quand on est déjà sur le marché du travail....Allez, Fonce Robertav.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Heeuu, ton truc &#224; 44h c'est dans un secteur d'activit&#233; "prot&#233;g&#233;" comme la restauration ou l'hotellerie ? Nan paske sinon, c'est pas top l&#233;gal en fait...
> 
> ...




non,pas du tout, secteur commerciale ......responsable de magasin

sur l'annonce il y avait 35h , a l'entretien on me dis forfait de 44h semaine pour 1220&#8364;..
apres calcul sur calculette a la maison j'ai trouv&#233; que c'est donc 190h par mois
pour un cadre c'est normal cette quota d'heures , pour le salaire il y a en effect un hic
la prime annuelle de partecipation est de 900 &#8364; par an
la prime annuelle du ciffre d'affaire c'est 1,1
elle a bien insist&#233; qu'il faut pas voir le salaire mensuel mais le total annuel

voila , vous savez tout    


ps : en ce moment , de combient se monte  en  % le prelevement sur le brut pour un cadre ?


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Ca dépend des tranches A, B et C que tu passes.
Et aussi du cout de la mutuelle

Moi c'est 25,3 %

Arf


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite maintenant.....
> 
> Je pense que Robertav doit prendre le taf...même si c'est mal payé. Il est évident que c'est plus simple de chercher ailleurs quand on est déjà sur le marché du travail....Allez, Fonce Robertav.




rien n'est encore gagné ..... sur l'annonce on demandait 25/33 ans .....je vais  vers mes 40     

cette "bonne nouvelle" la recruteuse  l'a apprise ce matin


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien n'est encore gagn&#233; ..... sur l'annonce on demandait 25/33 ans .....je vais  vers mes 40
> 
> cette "bonne nouvelle" la recruteuse  l'a apprise ce matin



J'&#233;tais Responsable de magasin l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re. J'ai fais &#231;a 4 ans. J'&#233;tais cadre, avec un forfais "jours" ( 215 sur l'ann&#233;e je crois), et je ne comptais pas mes heures, m&#234;me si c'&#233;tait &#224; peu pr&#232;s de l'ordre de 44 heures par semaine. En revanche, mon salaire &#233;tait largement au dessus de ce qu'on t'a propos&#233; !!! 
Fixe et comms compris. Je peux te donner leurs coordonn&#233;es si tu veux.


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'étais Responsable de magasin l'année dernière. J'ai fais ça 4 ans. J'étais cadre, avec un forfais "jours" ( 315 sur l'année je crois), et je ne comptais pas mes heures, même si c'était à peu près de l'ordre de 44 heures par semaine. En revanche, mon salaire était largement au dessus de ce qu'on t'a proposé !!!
> Fixe et comms compris. Je peux te donner leurs coordonnées si tu veux.


 
Bah +1, j'trouve cela super mal payé. La femme d'un ami bosse dans une boutique d'un centre commercial, si la charge horaire semble coller, le salaire me parait faible par rapport à ce quelle touche.

Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis hein.

Merde pour c't'aprem


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah +1, j'trouve cela super mal payé. La femme d'un ami bosse dans une boutique d'un centre commercial, si la charge horaire semble coller, le salaire me parait faible par rapport à ce quelle touche.
> 
> Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis hein.
> 
> Merde pour c't'aprem




Tu sais, parfois il vaut mieux accepter un petit salaire en pensant que le principal...c'est de travailler. 
Après, elle aura l'occasion de négocier, et d'évoluer.  Peu importe l'âge, le but du jeu est d'avoir une place d'actif...C'est tellement difficile de nos jours de trouver un emploi. 

C'est ce qu'il m'arrive actuellement : j'ai trouvé un job. Beaucoup moins rémunéré que mon ancienne place...mais avec beaucoup d'évolutions en perspective. C'est un choix. 

Mais parfois on ne l'a pas...je crois que c'est le cas de Robertav. Elle ne l'a plus. La seule chose qu'elle peut essayer, c'est de négocier son salaire....mais une autre prendra sa place, si elle vise trop haut.


----------



## iKool (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend des tranches A, B et C que tu passes.
> Et aussi du cout de la mutuelle
> 
> Moi c'est 25,3 %
> ...


Moi, je suis dans les 22% (grosso modo)

Parce que les 1220 euros/mois, c'est du brut ???  
Facile pour moi de jouer les effarouchés, j'ai un cdi, tout va bien...
Mais quand même, pour 44h, il y a des patrons qui se foutent de la gueule du monde !


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Toutafé Malow, il est vrai que comme iKool, je vois ça depuis le fauteuil de mon cdi... Donc pas forcément objectif.


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

et depuis mon fauteuil de profession libérale... je vous dis que ça  merde pour tout à l'heure


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2005)

Ben moi je vous parle pas de mon tabouret de bourse de th&#232;se hein


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Mais parfois on ne l'a pas...je crois que c'est le cas de Robertav. Elle ne l'a plus. La seule chose qu'elle peut essayer, c'est de négocier son salaire....mais une autre prendra sa place, si elle vise trop haut.




je ne pense pas etre en mesure de negocier un salaire , 
pas en tout cas avant de l'avoir le  poste

j'ai gerée 4 boutiques de luxe pendant 7 ans , d'où ma difficulté a trouver un boulot

le luxe dans ma petite vielle ne marche plus et quand je postule pour un simple boulot suvent on pense que je me moque d'eux ou que je vais vite me barrer a cause du salaire ou d'un travail pas aussi interessant que j'avais 



depuis longtemp je ne revele plus où j'ai travaillé , je donne le nom de la societé , pas des boutiques !!    memes si ajourd'hui elles n'existent plus elle ont eté tres connues dans la region 

a la fermeture de la societé j'ai betement pensée que j'allais vite en retrouver de boulot , pour mon experience , pour la renommées des boutiques ....et bien non, cela m'a porté prejudice :je porte ne somme une etiquette

voila pourquoi je ne cherche plus specialment un poste similaire mais ailleur, comme par exemple dans 1h je dois me presenter pour un simple poste d'accueil dans un hopital


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2005)

Ben en tous cas depuis mon aquarium... je travaille moi... pas le temps de divaguer au Bar...:mouais:

_(ps: aujourd'hui repos... maintenance du matos...   )
_


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2005)

Oui non mais attends, il faut voir le total annuel elle a dit    (une année de 6 mois donc si j'ai bien compris).


----------



## Pierrou (20 Octobre 2005)

ben moi j'ai deux heures &#224; tuer avant mon cours de sport, et j'ai la flemme de bosser, demain soir, c'est les vacances 

et vous, a va ? :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> et vous, a va ? :love:


ça allait jusqu'à ce que tu parles de vacances :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (20 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celui de ce matin, contrat de 6 mois, cadre au forfait de 44h/semaine pour 1220¤ brut
> avec 1 prime de ciffre d'affaire par an




:mouais: :mouais: 

Sympa le job !! Robertav tu devrais postuler pour être assistante d'éducation!!  (les nouveaux pions) Tu n'auras QUE (hihihi) 40h par semaine, et c'est 1047 euros net il me semble  
En plus tu as les vacances scolaires.


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Sympa le job !! Robertav tu devrais postuler pour &#234;tre assistante d'&#233;ducation!!  (les nouveaux pions) Tu n'auras QUE (hihihi) 40h par semaine, et c'est 1047 euros net il me semble
> En plus tu as les vacances scolaires.



Et une arnaque de plus....il y a d'autres exemples ???
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (20 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça allait jusqu'à ce que tu parles de vacances :rateau:


pareil


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

voila     

second entretien ......je pense pas avoir la place     

je me presente , un mec sympas m'accueille , presentation et bla bla bla
sourires aux oreilles ...visiblement il n'es pas mecontent de me voir    

sur ce arrive Françoise ...... celle qui sera ma chef si je vais avoir la place

haaaaaa cette françoise !!!!  

vous avez  present une maité mais a L'ALSACIENNE et elevé dans un champ militaire d'hitler ??? :affraid: 

elle me regarde , froide, glaciale , un zoum de mes pieds a la tete
de la tete aux pieds :
- ils ont quels ages vos enfants !!!:mouais: :mouais: 
- 7 et 17 !!  
- qui va le garder ?????
- personnes , a l'ecole/etude  et le soir mon mari 
- vous avez un moyen de locomotion ? 
- oui 
- bon, je vous laisse 

vlammm , la porte se ferme .......

un moment de silence plutot bizarre .....
le mec plutot gené , moi je me dis que cella-là va me cuire aux petit oignion si elle sera me chef :affraid:

on discute encore un bon moment , 
j'ai comme l'impression que le mec veut me faire oublier cette françoise


.....oufffff dehors    je cherche ma clope et je commence a rire toute seule


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

piou! apres de longues discussion bien arrosé, avec un couple d'ami venu nous rendre visite,
sur la Septimanie qui n'existe pas et comment ils font ces parisiens pour vivre là-bas...
(discussion classique et récurrente par ici...)
me voila bien claqué et surtout bien bourré....alors bon, mon lit me fait bien envie...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

Mais que viennent faire les parisiens dans cette histoire ...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais que viennent faire les parisiens dans cette histoire ...?




houlala...si tu savais...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> houlala...si tu savais...



Tiens c'est comme si c'était hier cette phrase ... Ah bah oui c'était hier !   

Mais faudra que tu me racontes !


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est comme si c'était hier cette phrase ... Ah bah oui c'était hier !
> 
> Mais faudra que tu me racontes !



tu as vu hier comment ça finit...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> piou! apr&#232;s de longues discussion bien arros&#233;es (...)me voila bien claqu&#233; et surtout bien bourr&#233;....alors bon, mon lit me fait bien envie...




*Hep camarade*
>cadeau<


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2005)

Et contre les larmes d'un petit garçon qui veut pas lâcher sa maman pour aller à l'école t'as quelque chose ? 

Bouh, j'aime pas ça..


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Super Robertav !

Sinon là j'cuve la soirée chablis, arf...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais que viennent faire les parisiens dans cette histoire ...?



Il vit dans une région où les sujets de conversation sont rares, alors ils se rabattent sur ce qu'ils peuvent, faut bien meubler l'instant !


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Super Robertav !
> 
> Sinon là j'cuve la soirée chablis, arf...



je vois ce que tu veux dire, mais c'était de la vodka, "perfect", une vodka française, un peu chère mais redoutable... magnifique :mouais:  

Robertav, tu as raison, c'est bon de rire parfois...


----------



## iKool (21 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et contre les larmes d'un petit garçon qui veut pas lâcher sa maman pour aller à l'école t'as quelque chose ?
> 
> Bouh, j'aime pas ça..


 
Pauv' bonhomme...
(et pauv' maman. Le mien, l'an dernier, quand il me faisait ça, ça me fusillait la journée question moral)
Ca passe, et on finit par oublier cette impression désagréable d'être un boureau d'enfant sans coeur...

Sinon, un bon coup sur la tête (un enfant inconscient ne pleure pas)


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hep camarade*
> >cadeau<



Merci, tu es un frere......mais tu n'as rien de plus puissant....



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Et contre les larmes d'un petit garçon qui veut pas lâcher sa maman pour aller à l'école t'as quelque chose ?
> Bouh, j'aime pas ça..



Pinaise, pas rigolo ça....
courage ...




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il vit dans une région où les sujets de conversation sont rares, alors ils se rabattent sur ce qu'ils peuvent, faut bien meubler l'instant !



Mouhahaha!!!! j'adore quand tu joues le jeux....


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu as vu hier comment ça finit...



Oui mais je suis pas contre ...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Hep camarade*
> >cadeau<



C'est vrai qu'il a des lendemains difficile le petit !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et contre les larmes d'un petit garçon qui veut pas lâcher sa maman pour aller à l'école t'as quelque chose ?
> 
> Bouh, j'aime pas ça..




 mado :love: :love: :love: 

dis , est que ce "caprice" (si caprice il y a )  est survenu que maintenant ou
c'est depuis sa rentrée scolaire ?

fiston aussi , a un moment donnée , ne voulait plus aller a l'ecole(derniere année de maternelle)
j'ai eté tres surprise parce que en general il pleurnichait quand l'ecole etait fermée et là  il ne voulait plus aller a l'ecole  , 
je devais vraiment le trainer dans les larmes  

a bout de 1 semaine de ce "cirque " on a commencé a s'inquieter pour decouvrir  ..bref .....assez long a tout dire :
 il etait raqueté  ,il devait donner tous les jours une voiture sinon il recevait des coups :
et moi , stupide,  je croiais betement que ses "magnifiques" bleus il se le faisait tout seul  vu qu'il est tete en l'air


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, des fois que Mado passe par là, je viens de faire une recherche pour trouver la Cene dont nous parlions il y a peu.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je suis pas contre ...




je sais, d'ailleurs, il faudrait promouvoir le Flood a long texte....ce serait pas mal...
mais pour revenir a la question, 
disons que nous ne parlions pas des Parisiens....mais de la vie a Paris...
J'ai un ami qui a une interessante proposition sur Paris, mais la vie Parisienne lui fait peur...
donc nous avons debatu sur les bien et les pas biens de la vie de par chez toi....
puis nous en sommes arrivé au comment du pourquoi de l'arrivée en nombre des Parisens dans le departement....et voila....apres, c'est deballage de cliché.....
bah, quand tu as bien bu apres une longue discu sur ces histoires de Septimanie, de l'interet financier de ce nom, des interet politique de chaqu'un et j'en passe, il etait agreable de rigoler sur le Romain (l'ami en question...), Catalan s'il en est....et de pure pure souche....pas voyageur pour un sous, dans une ville comme Paris.....et voila....rien de particulierement lié aux Parisiens....
plutot une discussin sur l'urbain et le rural...
...

mais j'avais vraiment envie de relancer le Pascal....il part au quart de tour chaque fois...j'adore...:love:

concernant le Flood Textuel, ce serait pas mal...
a exploiter comme idée....
je pense que je vais me faire deux/trois texte type en TextEdit........
mais bon, bien qu'ils ne floodent pas, dans ce domaine, le Rezba et l'Amok sont imbattable...
mais bon, on peut toujours essayer....
ça changerai de l'intra-flood....

bise..


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2005)

Mais que se passe-t-il ...? Pourquoi tant d'infarctus... tant de coeurs malades...? J'en ai des fois assez d'être enfermée dans ce bocal...:mouais: devant ces 6 écrans à surveiller les battements, les pression, les images... _(non là je ne suis pas en train de bosser... c une courte pause...) mais bon...  _


----------



## Lila (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, bien qu'ils ne floodent pas, dans ce domaine, le Rezba et l'Amok sont imbattable...



......:mouais:.........ne floode plus serait plus approprié   
(soit c'est l'âge, soit il n'ont plus le temps, soit il ne savent plus....soit il sont trop violet (le froid sans doute)....  )

 :love:


----------



## Lila (21 Octobre 2005)

...ceci dit la fin de la journ&#233;e s'annonce...une rude journ&#233;e qui a commenc&#233; avant hier...:casse: maintenant il n'y a plus qu'&#224; attendre lundi pour que l'enfer recommence....
d'ici l&#224; peut-&#234;tre vais-je arriver &#224; d&#233;tendre mon cerveau (et son neurone unique), mon corps qui n'est plus qu'une tension globale....:hosto:
..si ma chaudi&#232;re red&#233;marre, que le repassage/m&#233;nage/cuisine soit fait par quelqu'un d'autre, que les gosses aillent jouer chez des copains, qu'il ne pleuve plus, que mon resto pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; soit ouvert...alors l&#224; j'ai une chance de passer un bon WE.... :love: 
sinon....:rateau:...je reviens et je floode


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

la j'attends un café que j'ai bien merité 
je viens de rentre d'une tournée de magasin de lingerie ...... pour fifille    

si, je sais j'aurais du vous prevenir  


fifille est contente ......moi aussi ......de ce coté je vais avoir quelques mois de repos


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

et moi, je vous le dis, je vais partir en WE, me reposer un peu, parce que parfois, ça fait du bien... 

PS : Robertav, tu nous tiens au courant pour tes jobs quan même...


----------



## Nephou (21 Octobre 2005)

/!\ Roberto style (mais soft)/!\

l&#224; maintenant j'ai sous les yeux une lettre &#224; en-t&#234;te de l&#8217;air Liquide s.a. :love:

"[...]&#224; cette date vos appointements seront major&#233;s de xxx,xx [...]"
  mais je comprends pas ce qui est &#233;crit apr&#232;s 

_en gros si c'est par mois je commande un nouveau powerbook :love: :love: :love: et si c'est par an... ben &#231;a attendra_ :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et moi, je vous le dis, je vais partir en WE, me reposer un peu, parce que parfois, ça fait du bien...
> 
> PS : Robertav, tu nous tiens au courant pour tes jobs quan même...




yep !!!!    :love: 

on verra pour le premier parce que le second , 
la chere françoise je ne pense pas qu'elle a aimé ma tete


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; maintenant (Label Roberto Vendez&#169 je viens de voir ceci.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant (Label Roberto Vendez©) je viens de voir ceci.




yep , de tout mais surement pas de mac !!!!!!


----------



## Nexka (21 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et contre les larmes d'un petit garçon qui veut pas lâcher sa maman pour aller à l'école t'as quelque chose ?
> 
> Bouh, j'aime pas ça..



La fille de ma cousine pleurait tout les matins pour aller à l'école (elle a 2ans et demi)  . Sa maman était trés triste et pleurait aussi.
Jusqu'au jour où sa tante demande à la petite Lilou
- Tu t'amuses bien à l'école?
- Oh oui j'adore c'est super. :love: 
- Mais pourquoi tu pleures alors pour y aller?? 
- C'est juste pour embéter maman  

Depuis que la maman sait ça, elle pleure plus  , et comme par hazard, la petite Lilou non plus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

ben voila !!!!!      

j'ai le poste !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
je serai donc responsable d'un magasin , pay&#233; a la base au lance pierre mais ....

M'EN FOU ....j'ai un boulot !!!!!!!   




voila , je dois commencer a m'organiser , je dois etre a dijon jeudi et vendredi 
et samedi je dois etre a lille     

moi qui n'aime pas trop le train je vais etre gat&#233;e


----------



## Jec (22 Octobre 2005)

Well done Robertav !!!   

Ca se fête un job non !? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Well done Robertav !!!
> 
> Ca se fête un job non !? :rateau:




surement     

on verra ce soir


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voila !!!!!
> 
> j'ai le poste !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> je serai donc responsable d'un magasin , payé a la base au lance pierre mais ....
> ...




Vouaaaaaaaaaaaa !       
Mais c'est génial ça !!!!!

Félicitations !


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Octobre 2005)

Je me souviens du concert d'innauguration du nouvel orgue à l'Église de Remiremont, hier soir...

Je n'ai pu y arriver qu'à 21H30, mais c'était merveilleux : réentendre l'orgue jouer après plusieurs année de restauration ! Et la ville avait mit le paquet : on voyait l'organiste jouer à l'aide de deux caméras + une mobile retransmisent sur un écran géant au fond de l'Église...

Merveilleux.


Bonne vacances à tous ! Et bon week-end aux moins chanceux.


----------



## sofiping (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voila !!!!!
> 
> j'ai le poste !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> je serai donc responsable d'un magasin , payé a la base au lance pierre mais ....
> ...



Aller au boulot Robertav ... et plus vite que ça ..... ne cours pas dans les escaliers !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vouaaaaaaaaaaaa !
> Mais c'est g&#233;nial &#231;a !!!!!
> 
> F&#233;licitations !






merciiii :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

dis , samedi prochain tu fais quoi dans la soir&#233;e?  

le train de retour lille mulhouse n'est pas direct :rateau: :rateau: 

je passe donc par paris , de gare nord a celle de l'est :
voila, il y a aura une dinde perdue dans le sousterrain parisien     





ps: vous connaissez un autre site que sncf pour pouvoir imprimer TOUS les horaires de la journ&#233;e de samedi 29 lille mulhouse?
merci :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

FELICITATIONS A ROBERTAV !!!    :love: :love: :love: :love: 

et pour l'air du temps de là maintenant...c'est un peu embrumé par la soirée de la veille...:rose:  
qui était excellente il faut l'avouer...:love: 
j'ai seulement des hémathomes partout mais je ne sais plus pourquoi... :mouais:   

Voilà, le café de ce matin est vraiment délicieux...!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> M'EN FOU ....j'ai un boulot !!!!!!!




*La moyenne de Robertav*
va prendre une sacrée claque




:hein:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Octobre 2005)

Tain je peux pas te foutre un coup de boule, ils veulent pas, Tatav, mais le coeur y est ! :love:


----------



## Malow (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiii :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> dis , samedi prochain tu fais quoi dans la soirée?
> 
> ...



Félicitations pour ton boulo !!!! 
 

En ce qui concerne paris, nous on y est !!! essaye d'organiser un p'tit apéro avec les parisiens !


----------



## Malow (22 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La moyenne de Robertav*
> va prendre une sacrée claque
> :hein:



Elle va réussir à poster la nuit !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tain je peux pas te foutre un coup de boule, ils veulent pas, Tatav, mais le coeur y est ! :love:




*Tu connais la parabole*
des petits chiens qui mangent les miettes qui tombent de la table ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations pour ton boulo !!!!
> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne paris, nous on y est !!! essaye d'organiser un p'tit apéro avec les parisiens !




tout depends de quand je part de lille .....

j'ai vu un train au depart a 20h arrivé a paris nord  a 	21h04 et depart a  est a	22h42	pour enfin arriver chez moi a   	04h11	  


les autres train mettent 13/14 h de voyages    
la sncf a interet a me faire aimer le train    


mardi je vais demander quand ils pensent me liberer samedi , je vous tien au courant:love:


----------



## lumai (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merciiii :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> dis , samedi prochain tu fais quoi dans la soirée?


Ben je crois que je me balladerai entre la gare du nord et la gare de l'est    :love:


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2005)

Robertav



On pourra avoir des réducs dans ta boutique ?


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Robertav
> 
> 
> 
> On pourra avoir des réducs dans ta boutique ?







On va pouvoir faire des week end shoping...    chez Robertav... 


Bravo... :love: mais ça va faire comme un vide le BAr...!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> voila , je dois commencer a m'organiser , je dois etre a dijon jeudi et vendredi
> et samedi je dois etre a lille
> (...)



*Roberta on Tour !*

Bravo pour ton job... On boira un coup à ta santé.
Désolé que tu ne puisse pas trinquer avec nous


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

merciiiiiiii a tous :love: :love: :love: :love: 

pour samedi je vous tiens au courant   :love:


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bravo... :love: mais ça va faire comme un vide le BAr...!!!





En même temps je me régale d'avance des aventures à venir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> *Roberta on Tour !*
> 
> Bravo pour ton job... On boira un coup à ta santé.
> Désolé que tu ne puisse pas trinquer avec nous




l'astrainte de bioman est mal tombé, ou plutot le depart immediat d'un employé....
:mouais: 

en plus , depuis avril qu'il n'etait plus de garde, pour sa reprise ça a commencé plutot en fanfare :

hier soir il est reparti a 18h pour revenir a 23h
et ce matin appel a 9h et il n'est pas pret de rentrer avant 17h/18h

il n'a pas de chance , les dernieres gardes ont eté bien plus tranquilles
voire carrement pas d'appels :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On va pouvoir faire des week end shoping...    chez Robertav...
> Bravo... :love: mais &#231;a va faire comme un vide le BAr...!!!




mais non, je trouvera moyen de faire un  tous les jours 
voir de trouver un moyen de gagner au loto et m'acheter un portable    


mado, pour le reduc je verrai bien , pas de prob en tout cas mais il faut aimer les chaussures    
ben oui, je retombe encore dans la pompe


----------



## macelene (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non, je trouvera moyen de faire un  tous les jours
> voir de trouver un moyen de gagner au loto et m'acheter un portable
> 
> 
> ...





 j'adore les pompes... ça tombe bien...


----------



## Nephou (22 Octobre 2005)

plein de bonnes choses pour ce boulot robertav...

*il ne faut pas confondre :*
_Un coup de pompe et le prix des chaussures_ :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (22 Octobre 2005)

Bravo Robertav!!!! :love: :love: 

Je suis bien contente pour toi   

Oui tient nous au courant pour Paris!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> plein de bonnes choses pour ce boulot robertav...
> 
> *il ne faut pas confondre :*
> _Un coup de pompe et le prix des chaussures_ :mouais:





t'inquiete, c'est plutot le compte personel de madame* nephou que je pourrais rouiner , pas le tien , 
je ne crois pas que je vais vendre quoi que ce soit a des monsieurs !!    



*mais alors il faut vraiment qu'elle en achete beaucou beaucoup 
  






edit : merciiiiiii nexka :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Octobre 2005)

Petit coup de "pas bien!" pourtant, vu les cirtonstances, je devrais être heureuse...! :rose:
Mais bon...

en vous souhaitant une agréable fin d'après-midi à tous... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Petit coup de "pas bien!" pourtant, vu les cirtonstances, je devrais être heureuse...! :rose:





*Alors bois*
un coup.

Une bonne bière et ça repart grâce aux fantastiques vertus apaisantes du houblon tes tracas et autres soucis disparaîtront pour laisser place à légèreté et allégresse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non, je trouvera moyen de faire un  tous les jours
> voir de trouver un moyen de gagner au loto et m'acheter un portable
> 
> 
> ...



Robertav, j viens de rentrer, et qu'est-ce que je vois-je ? Tu as trouvé chaussure à ton pied question boulot ! Super, je te présente toutes mes condoléances (pour le deuil de ta tranquilité).   

Bien sur, je te présente tous mes v½ux pour un départ du bon pied dans cette nouvelle carrière, pense à bien te reposer avant, pour ne pas souffrir du coup de pompe. Bien sur, point de vue paie, ça n'a pas l'air le pied, mais à ceux qui s'en étonnent, tu pourra toujours leur demander de quoi ils semelle. 

En tout cas bravo et bizzouzzz :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Robertav, j viens de rentrer, et qu'est-ce que je vois-je ? Tu as trouvé chaussure à ton pied question boulot ! Super, je te présente toutes mes condoléances (pour le deuil de ta tranquilité).
> 
> Bien sur, je te présente tous mes v½ux pour un départ du bon pied dans cette nouvelle carrière, pense à bien te reposer avant, pour ne pas souffrir du coup de pompe. Bien sur, point de vue paie, ça n'a pas l'air le pied, mais à ceux qui s'en étonnent, tu pourra toujours leur demander de quoi ils semelle.
> 
> En tout cas bravo et bizzouzzz :love:




super la prose     :love: 

il faur croire qu 'effectivement je ne suis portée que sur la pompe    


j'ai joué au loto , je vais de ce pas voir si j'ai gagné ....je veux pas un milion mais juste un p'tit peu pour m'offir un p'tit  portable  , 
comme cela je pourrais poster loins de chez moi mes aventures dans la pompe   


si d'aventure j'ia gagné , je vais serieusement me poser la question si bioman 
est reelllement parti (encore une fois il y a 15 minutes) sur un appel de garde :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Octobre 2005)

là, maintenant?
je me dis que suivre 47 discu active en l'espace de 24 heures, c'est beaucoup......
enfin....je me dis aussi que l'on a faillit ne plus rien suivre du tout....




> En raison d'un léger souci technique, nous venons de perdre l'ensemble de notre base de données.
> 
> Le précédent backup date de janvier 2002.
> 
> ...




dites, c'etait une vanne de qui...?
parce que franchement, je me suis marré au moins 10mn, la stookette ne comprenant pas, puis se foutant de moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, cette ann&#233;e, le 1er avril tombe entre le 22 et le 23 octobre ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Octobre 2005)

Là c'est un gentil lendemain de veille :sleep: je me déguste tranquillou un thé citron avec du miel :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Octobre 2005)

penser ... à cette collegue qui soudainement , sans prevenir , me met dans les bras sa petite fille , anna , de neuf mois .. née le meme jour que moi.. et me laisse comme ça en tete a tete avec ce charmant petit colis .. paisible.. et aux yeux bleus .. 
c'est la premiere fois que j'ai conscience de tenir un bébé dans les bras .. de veiller à ce que tout se passe bien ... pour cette petite fille .. meme l'espace de quelques instants ...

peut etre un jour ... cette joie viendra pour moi ..


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> penser ... à cette collegue qui soudainement , sans prevenir , me met dans les bras sa petite fille , anna , *de neuf mois .. née le meme jour que moi.. *et me laisse comme ça en tete a tete avec ce charmant petit colis .. paisible.. et aux yeux bleus ..
> c'est la premiere fois que j'ai conscience de tenir un bébé dans les bras .. de veiller à ce que tout se passe bien ... pour cette petite fille .. meme l'espace de quelques instants ...
> 
> peut etre un jour ... cette joie viendra pour moi ..



Passer son temps au bar à 9 mois, c'est du joli !


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Passer son temps au bar à 9 mois, c'est du joli !


c'etait en salle des profs !!! remarque ya des jours où ça picole pas mal dans cet endroit ...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

Je parlais de toi, toujours fourr&#233; au bar MacG&#233;, si elle est n&#233;e le m&#234;me jour que toi, t'as le m&#234;me &#226;ge qu'elle, C.Q.F.D. !


----------



## Pierrou (23 Octobre 2005)

tain, je commence &#224; avoir la dalle moi....
 :rateau:
Bon, et vous, &#231;a va? :love:


----------



## Jec (23 Octobre 2005)

Non ça ne va pas !!!  

Bossé comme un c.. tout le week-end et là je suis à la partie "impression" .. L'imprimante merde, impossible de sortir un tirage de contrôle à filer au client demain, le driver a changé, impossible d'ouvrir l'utilitaire, bref, caca . 
Et je suis attendu chez des amis pour manger une bonne fondue bacchus et là ils commencent sans moi... j'aime tellement mieux manger que bosser !!!!  pfff...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Octobre 2005)

Tiens une fondu, oui, c'est une bonne idée ça, ça me donne envie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

là je repense a la discussion avec mon beau-frere qui a eté choisit pour etre juré
de 2 viols, 1 assassinat et 1 hold-up 

sa me laisse deconcertée


----------



## Pierrou (23 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je repense a la discussion avec mon beau-frere qui a eté choisit pour etre juré
> de 2 viols, 1 assassinat et 1 hold-up


Sympa..... sortez la vodka, ça fera une ivresse sur la voie publique en plus :rateau:


----------



## Lila (24 Octobre 2005)

.....c'est lundi ...et celui-ci m'est encore plus pénible, car il fait un temps superbe....alors qu'hier, n'y tenant plus d'une  semaine pourrie , j'ai du me résoudre à faire la balade à moto qui me manquait tant depuis des semaines, sous une pluie...d'autonme ..certes ...mais mouillée...et là il fait beau....en ayant une position tout à fait égocentré je dirai que c'est juste pour me faire c.... ...mais bon..
donc c'est lundi et son cortège de choses à faire.....
je m'y mets...bon café à tous!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2005)

coucou, me revoilà


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2005)

Bonne et belle journée, un petit café?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Ici, ciel gris, un p'tit noir ne g&#226;terait rien, merci tibo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2005)

Il manque les croissants, Robertav devrait les apporter


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Octobre 2005)

*Le noir*
plus qu'en boire, je préfère l'être


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le noir*
> plus qu'en boire, je pr&#233;f&#232;re l'&#234;tre



Les copains m'appellent six roses,
Et je ne sais pas pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi ?
Ils savent bien que j'aime les roses,
mais pourquoi six, plut&#244;t qu'une, ou deux, ou trois ?   


EDIT : Si quelqu'un se souvient qui chantait &#231;a, je n'arrive pas &#224; remettre le doigt dessus. :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les copains m'appellent six roses,
> Et je ne sais pas pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi ?
> Ils savent bien que j'aime les roses,
> mais pourquoi six, plutôt qu'une, ou deux, ou trois ?
> ...



À priori, je n'arrive pas bien à voir le rapport entre Lepurfils et Tata Yoyo ?  Une subtilité doit m'échapper


----------



## dool (24 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À priori, je n'arrive pas bien à voir le rapport entre Lepurfils et Tata Yoyo ?  Une subtilité doit m'échapper



Le pantalon rayé décalé peut-être ?!


----------



## Pierrou (24 Octobre 2005)

Bon, premier lundi de mes vacances 
J'avais dit que je commencerai &#224; bosser aujourd'hui 
Mais apres dix minutes une force immense
Me pousse &#224; venir poster ici :rateau:
Je suis en forme quand m&#234;me je pense
Puisque je fais de la po&#233;sie 
Aime mes rimes, ami qui pense...
Que Pierrou est un abruti 

Bon et vous &#231;a va ? :love:

_nan parce que je m'emporte l&#224; et....._:rose:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les copains m'appellent six roses,
> Et je ne sais pas pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi ?
> Ils savent bien que j'aime les roses,
> mais pourquoi six, plutôt qu'une, ou deux, ou trois ?
> ...




Aheum, je te laisse voir tout seul ...
merci google


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À priori, je n'arrive pas bien à voir le rapport entre Lepurfils et Tata Yoyo ?  Une subtilité doit m'échapper



Son post cité m'a donné à penser qu'il aurai pu chanter ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Aheum, je te laisse voir tout seul ...
> merci google



Bon, ben c'est loupé, je ne me souviens plus dans quelle circonstance télévisée exacte j'ai vu et entendu ça (c'était il y a vraiment très longtemps, plus de vingt ans), mais c'était UN chanteur, ce jour là, Annie Cordy est donc hors de cause, merci quand même.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben c'est loupé, je ne me souviens plus dans quelle circonstance télévisée exacte j'ai vu et entendu ça (c'était il y a vraiment très longtemps, plus de vingt ans), mais c'était UN chanteur, ce jour là, Annie Cordy est donc hors de cause, merci quand même.




Il me semble, aussi y reconnaitre la voix de Coluche, mais je ne suis pas sûr du tout, ça reste un souvenir très vague.


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

un peu fatiguée...mais tout va bien ! 
Après un court dépaysement bénéfique à mon moral...:love:  (Merci !  !)
pendant lequel j'ai fait la rencontre de "polux" le furet !   

enfin...

Bon journée à tous...et Bon courage a ceux qui bossent dur! :love:


----------



## lumai (24 Octobre 2005)

On dirait comma ça, mais en fait il y a du sourire dans sa voix quand il chante :love:
_
Pommes Pommes Pommes
C'est l'automne, si monotone.
C'est triste, triste, triste.
Les feuilles mortes, les flaques d'eau,
Le vent dans la ruelle qui emporte les journaux.

À Boulogne, c'est de saison,
Les enfants ramassent des marrons.
En caressant l'automne, un balayeur fredonne :
Pommes Pommes Pommes (x4)

Ô mon Amour
Un jour viendra
Où tu refleuriras

La nuit tombe, on s'étonnes.
Ces feuilles sur le sol, et oui, c'est l'automne.
Un homme sans toit occupe un banc de bois.
On le montre aux enfants qui n'obéissent pas.

C'est l'automne (x2)
Et de temps en temps, l'hiver montre ses dents.
Et la nuit sous les ponts, on gèle jusqu'au trognon
De Pommes Pommes Pommes

Pom Pom Pom...


Th Fersen
_


----------



## J-Marc (24 Octobre 2005)

La, maintenant, je suis en train de manger la meilleure omelette aux cèpes qui n'ai jamais été ! Cèpes cueillis ce matin, dorés en fines lamelles à l'huile d'olive, très légèrement poivrés. trois oeufs battus, une larme de vinaigre de vin vieux. cuisson : baveuse à point...

Je vous laisse, ça refroidit


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Le pantalon rayé décalé peut-être ?!



Tu veux dire celui fourni avec le chapeau tutti frutti avec un ananas là ? :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; j'ai commenc&#233; a m'orgasinser dans la mesure du possible et du ce que je sais,
cet a dire pratiquement rien    

je n'arrive vraiment a etre presente , je suis aileur
je me pose un tas de questions surtout celle o&#249; je me demande si j'arrivera 
dans le boulot, cela fait tellement de temp que je suis hors circuit 


les doutes m'envaissent pendant que caf&#233; tasses de caf&#233; et clopes s'entassent :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Bon courage a ceux qui bossent dur! :love:


 

Ouais mais pas trop dur quand même   Un collègue vient d'y laisser sa peau et son coeur dans ce fichu boulot... Le stress ? Un stimulant disait-il...

Bye l'artiste, le Printemps n'aura plus la même saveur désormais.


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me pose un tas de questions surtout celle où je me demande si j'arrivera
> dans le boulot, cela fait tellement de temp que je suis hors circuit
> 
> les doutes m'envaissent pendant que café tasses de café et clopes s'entassent :rateau: :rateau:



Certes, ça doit pas être simple si tu es restée longtemps sans bosser, mais y'a pas de raisons que tu n'y arrives pas. Il va te falloir quelques temps pour prendre tes marques, et après... hop, ça roule.  

Bien que je ne sois pas tout à fait dans la même situation que toi, depuis une semaine, je me remets à mon boulot de thèse (laissé en plan depuis un bon moment déjà  ) et c'est vrai que je galère pour m'y remettre (lecture de bouquins qui font mal à la tête, écriture de paragraphes merdiques... enfin le quotidien du thésard, qui ne l'est plus depuis un moment me concernant).
J'essaie de m'accrocher, de lire, de poser mes idées un peu chaque jour, et je me rend compte que l'effort devient de moins en moins difficile. 

Allez courage Robertav, à ce stade, ne doute plus, fonce, tu feras le point plus tard.


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

l&#224;, maintenant, je profite avec plaisir d'une connexion internet qui marche alors que ca faisait deux semaines qu'elle &#233;tait en panne. Un petit plaisir qui ne m&#233;rite pas le forum des bonheurs, mais qui vaut quand m&#234;me le coup d'&#234;tre signal&#233;.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> là, maintenant, je profite avec plaisir d'une connexion internet qui marche alors que ca faisait deux semaines qu'elle était en panne. Un petit plaisir qui ne mérite pas le forum des bonheurs, mais qui vaut quand même le coup d'être signalé.



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à El_ChiCo._

tu voulais jouer, jouons... 


@LePurFilsDuTelephone....
bon, alors au boulot...?
tu as raison, c'est toujours mieux que d'appeler des floodeurs....
en plus prendre une pause pour ça, c'est pas tres productif...
faut bien le payer ce nouveau DD....
bise..



là, maintenant, je suis content de constater que ma nouvelle planche de longboard est une tuerie, je double même les mobilettes dans les descente...
et en rentrant , je réponds a un mail d'un visiteur de mon site sur the LOTR
et voila que je constate que ce type a un serveur mail complètement saturé....bravo.......


enfin, voila, toujours rien de bien passionnant...


----------



## ginette107 (24 Octobre 2005)

L'humeur du moment coussi-coussa :hein: 
Il y a des hauts :love: ou le coeur est chaud car face à la panique dans laquelle je suis, des gens on peut dire amis accourent et m'aident :love: :love: :love: 
et puis des bas  face à l'ampleur de la tâche et prendre conscience que je m' y suis mise toute seule comme une grande dans cette situation


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> L'humeur du moment coussi-coussa :hein:
> Il y a des hauts :love: ou le coeur est chaud car face à la panique dans laquelle je suis, des gens on peut dire amis accourent et m'aident :love: :love: :love:
> et puis des bas  face à l'ampleur de la tâche et prendre conscience que je m' y suis mise toute seule comme une grande dans cette situation



:love: Passe une soirée "détente"  :love:  pense pas à tout ça ce soir, ça va bien ce passer  même si les semaines qui suivent ne vont pas être simples on fera tout pour quelles soient agréables ! :love:

:love::love::love:


----------



## dool (24 Octobre 2005)

Hey Ginette, j'ai un grand chapeau, ou y'a rien dedans. C'est un chapeau vide, où y'a tout dedans !...

 On se sent comme désarmé face à l'épreuve mais on est rempli d'énergie pour aller jusqu'au bout. Prend leçon  !

Et dans notre chapeau on a encore plein de choses à découvrir même si on ne les voit pas de suite ! Des choses si simples...mais belles !





En chanson...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; je vais enfin passer a table    


a toute


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

ça y est, j'ai terminé mes coupes et mes façades  

là je vais fumer une petite clope, et après je m'occuperai de la mise en page...  et des impressions  ... et j'irais me coucher...   enfin


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

la, maintenant, j'ai reperdu ma connexion internet, et je suis oblig&#233; de passer par le centr'IF, et ca m'saoule le r&#233;seau de l'INSA 


Enfin ca va passer...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2005)

planter des tulipes , des narcisses, des jonquilles, .. parler à une jolie fille ... trouver quelques jolis mots ... peut etre revivre bientot ..


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

Là maintenant, viens enfin d'arriver le coup de pression. Il me reste 5 jours et demi pour faire un travail que j'avais estimé à 12 jours (en comptant un peu large, heureusement).

Nom de Dieu de plein de choses impossibles à écrire sans passer pour grossier, pourquoi faut-il toujours que je glande en début de projet ???

Allez, au boulot, iKool, tu raconteras tes états d'âmes un autre jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ça va faire *94 notes* d'un coup !
> :affraid:
> :sick:



Ce sera ta première symphonie !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

si les dossiers ont le m&#234;me poid, fais un tas en haut d'un escalier et pousse le doucement en bas, normalement il suit une distrib gaussienne, ensuite tu attribues des notes aux marches.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera ta première symphonie !




*NON, NON, NON*
J'ai promis à supermoquette que je ne dirais rien sur ce post !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si les dossiers ont le même poid, fais un tas en haut d'un escalier et pousse le doucement en bas, normalement il suit une distrib gaussienne, ensuite tu attribues des notes aux marches.




Là, je viens de comprendre comment mon fils a eu son bac ! 


  

EDIT : Par contre, je ne comprend pas bien comment vBulletin compte les membres, l'un de nous aurait il été averti ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si les dossiers ont le même poid, fais un tas en haut d'un escalier et pousse le doucement en bas, normalement il suit une distrib gaussienne, ensuite tu attribues des notes aux marches.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

Ouais nan l&#224; &#231;a sera bi-modal et nettement plus complexe a justifier


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'avais prévu de faire mes attributions de notes en fonction du tou... _de... heu... non._
> 
> :rose:




*Plus la fille sera belle et pulpeuse*
plus sa note sera élevée ?


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, viens enfin d'arriver le coup de pression. Il me reste 5 jours et demi pour faire un travail que j'avais estimé à 12 jours (en comptant un peu large, heureusement).
> 
> Nom de Dieu de plein de choses impossibles à écrire sans passer pour grossier, pourquoi faut-il toujours que je glande en début de projet ???
> 
> Allez, au boulot, iKool, tu raconteras tes états d'âmes un autre jour.



Ouais iKool, je me sens moins seule face à ma montagne... (et  ), pareil que toi : un article pour parution à terminer, au départ juste quelques corrections, ça devait pas prendre trop de temps  et puis comme je l'ai pondu y'a deux ans, me dire que ça allait pas, qu'il fallait réécrire une partie en entier et que j'allais faire ça les doigts dans le nez :rateau: ...j'y arrive pas, je glande sur MacG  et par dessus le marché j'ai une présentation de 45 mn (powerpoint à l'appui -> jamais utilisé, alors la prise en main ça va être la fête ça aussi :rateau: ) à préparer pour ces journées d'études que l'Université affectionne tant... pour dans trois semaines... :affraid: ouh ça fait mal de l'écrire... et j'en ai pas b*** une. 

Le pire, c'est que c'est toujours la même, je m'y prends toujours au dernier moment    Et pourtant j'ai toujours le coeur et l'idée de m'y mettre en avance, hein... j'sais pas comment... le déroulement est toujours le même.   
Arrrgh je suis maudite !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> en quelques minutes tu auras pigé plein de choses





j'ai interet     
3 jours pour tout apprendre ....des lundi on me large toute seule


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'avais prévu de faire mes attributions de notes en fonction du tou... _de... heu... non._
> 
> :rose:




tour de poitrine ?  
taille de pompes ?  
hazard ? :rateau: :rateau: 


stp , juste une petite chose pour le bien de tes eleves :
les correction fais le quand ta femme et tes enfants sont loin , 
s'il t'enervent bonjours le zero pointé !!!


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2005)

mais non, tour de force voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Valàààààà*, merci Néphou, c'est l'expression que je cherchais : _tour de force_ !
> :rose: :love: :love: :love:





hoooooooooo !!!!!    

tu me deçois roberto !!! :sick:


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2005)

le sot veurt mais ne se rend pas _faites pas attention &#231;a me prend parfois_


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

Des chips avec du r&#244;ti, quel crime !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J et puis un ou deux ou six cafés, j'y verrai plus clair pour corriger...
> :hein:  :love:




surtout pas malheureu !!!!!!!!     

d'ailleur , enleve aussi les lunettes , trop bien voir sa fait mal


----------



## dool (25 Octobre 2005)

Là j'me dit que fais chier de pas avoir le temps de quouissiner entre mes tafs parceque les pâtes de mon Captain sont bien bonnes mais...je sais pas...ce p'tit goût de nature qui ne me satisfait plus fait croire ! 
Aller, let's go agaiiiin....


----------



## Bouche Dorée (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Roti de b½uf, chips à la fleur de sel*, flanc au caramel


 


alors là.... :rateau:   c'en est trop...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Bouche Dor&#233 a dit:


> alors l&#224;.... :rateau:   c'en est trop...




tu as peur pour  sa ligne bouche dor&#233;e ?


----------



## Bouche Dorée (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as peur pour sa ligne bouche dorée ?


 

Sa ligne...?  m'en fout un peu... 

Mais les chips sont cariogènes... ça fait les dents pourries... alors....  :mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (25 Octobre 2005)

*Là maintenant :* 

Repas rapide... et aprèm pas trop fatiguante...:sleep: 



:love: :love: :love: Bisous à vous tous... :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## ginette107 (25 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ouais iKool, je me sens moins seule face à ma montagne... (et  ), pareil que toi : un article pour parution à terminer, au départ juste quelques corrections, ça devait pas prendre trop de temps  et puis comme je l'ai pondu y'a deux ans, me dire que ça allait pas, qu'il fallait réécrire une partie en entier et que j'allais faire ça les doigts dans le nez :rateau: ...j'y arrive pas, je glande sur MacG  et par dessus le marché j'ai une présentation de 45 mn (powerpoint à l'appui -> jamais utilisé, alors la prise en main ça va être la fête ça aussi :rateau: ) à préparer pour ces journées d'études que l'Université affectionne tant... pour dans trois semaines... :affraid: ouh ça fait mal de l'écrire... et j'en ai pas b*** une.
> 
> Le pire, c'est que c'est toujours la même, je m'y prends toujours au dernier moment    Et pourtant j'ai toujours le coeur et l'idée de m'y mettre en avance, hein... j'sais pas comment... le déroulement est toujours le même.
> Arrrgh je suis maudite !!





Tout pareil 
Il faut toujours que je m'y mette à la dernière minute 
courage, j'y retourne


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ouais iKool, je me sens moins seule face à ma montagne... (et  ), pareil que toi : un article pour parution à terminer, au départ juste quelques corrections, ça devait pas prendre trop de temps  et puis comme je l'ai pondu y'a deux ans, me dire que ça allait pas, qu'il fallait réécrire une partie en entier et que j'allais faire ça les doigts dans le nez :rateau: ...j'y arrive pas, je glande sur MacG  et par dessus le marché j'ai une présentation de 45 mn (powerpoint à l'appui -> jamais utilisé, alors la prise en main ça va être la fête ça aussi :rateau: ) à préparer pour ces journées d'études que l'Université affectionne tant... pour dans trois semaines... :affraid: ouh ça fait mal de l'écrire... et j'en ai pas b*** une.
> 
> Le pire, c'est que c'est toujours la même, je m'y prends toujours au dernier moment    Et pourtant j'ai toujours le coeur et l'idée de m'y mettre en avance, hein... j'sais pas comment... le déroulement est toujours le même.
> Arrrgh je suis maudite !!


Courage, c'est au pied du mur... qu'on voit le mieux le mur  

Pour powerpoint, tu as tous mes encouragements, en même temps que toute la compassion dont je suis capable... J'ai du mal à choisir qui de powerpoint ou de word est le plus mal fichu (ah word et sa manie de faire n'importe quoi tout seul parce qu'il ne comprend rien à ma mise en page... et qui a le culot ensuite d'ouvrir sa s... d'assistant pour te proposer de l'aide alors que tu viens de passer une heure à corriger toutes les cochoneries automatiques qu'il a foutu dans ton beau document - que les tripes des abrutis qui ont pondu ça se racornissent et leur fasse soufrir le martyre !!!)
Ben tu verras, powerpoint, c'est pire !!!!!!! Ca a dû être développé dar un gars qui n'a jamais rien eu à présenter de sa vie et qui vouait une haine secrète (mais tenace) à tous les chefs du monde qui friment avec leurs belles présentations, leurs sourires musclés et leurs costards impécables  

Mais je m'emporte.
Je retourne bosser.


----------



## Bouche Dorée (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'aime bien le titre de ton post, *ma boubouche !!*_


 
:mouais:    et toi tu l'as vu ton titre de membre de Macgé...??? 


"*Vieille Gloire de macgé*"...


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

Bouche dorée semble estimer que le membre de Roberto est une vieille gloire...

Nan, j'ai pas bien compris ?

Là, maintenant, ça sent le stupre et la fornication


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là j'me dit que fais chier de pas avoir le temps de quouissiner entre mes tafs parceque les pâtes de mon Captain sont bien bonnes mais...je sais pas...ce p'tit goût de nature qui ne me satisfait plus fait croire !
> Aller, let's go agaiiiin....


Et dire que je t'avais réservé 2 tomates farcies


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi faut-il qu'elle fasse tout pour me faire chier? 

Je vais fairecomme si j'en avais rien à foutre tiens.   

[Mode Gandhi On] Ne ripostons pas à la violence. Les tyrans finissent toujours par tomber[/Mode Gandhi Off]


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ne ripostons pas à la violence.


Ça dépend dans quelle position


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faut-il qu'elle fasse tout pour me faire chier?




on ne paie pas un avocat pour rien :
si tu veux pas l'entendre ou s'elle te chauffe les oreilles , 
dis lui de se plaindre a ton avocat qu'il transmettra!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais dans quel cauchemar a t-elle été pêché une idée pareille ?? C'est... *affreux !...*_
> :rose:
> :rateau:
> :sick:




on peut voir ?


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Octobre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil
> Il faut toujours que je m'y mette &#224; la derni&#232;re minute
> courage, j'y retourne


P***   il est quasi 16h30 et j'ai &#224; peine effleurer stylos et bouquins... 

m***, un ev&#232;nement impr&#233;vu est venu foutre en l'air mon apr&#232;s-midi qui s'annon&#231;ait sous les meilleurs auspices : un commandement de payer pour une bonne dizaine d'amendes modo: amendes pour d&#233;passement du temps de stationnement, je ne suis pas une chauffarde !!), acquitt&#233;es il y a plus de 10 mois... incroyable  
Et de chercher dans mon foutoir les talons des amendes pour prouver ma bonne foi, faire les stocopies, retrouver le n&#176; ch&#232;que, le relev&#233; bancaire (ah &#231;a hein faire des &#233;tudes en histoire &#231;a aide pour chercher tous ces trucs dans mon merdier  ), faire la lettre o&#249; j'hurle "comment ???... mais.. mais comment est-ce possible ???", itou, itou :rateau: :rateau: 

Arrr, c'est toujours au moment o&#249; t'es cens&#233; cravacher comme un &#226;ne que des trucs comme &#231;a te tombent sur le coin du pif   

Et bien iKool... je suis rassur&#233;e concernant Powerpoint... :rateau:  j'avais moi m&#234;me test&#233; les joyeuset&#233;s de Word &#224; la veille de rendre mon m&#233;moire de DEA (qui sanctionnait une ann&#233;e compl&#232;te de boulot): 8 h du mat', nuit blanche pour essayer de boucler le pr&#233;cieux (qui devait &#234;tre rendu avant midi), petite pause caf&#233;, donc je ferme le doc... ( :mouais: ), je reviens 10 minutes apr&#232;s, toute la mise en page avait boug&#233; :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;... alors que j'&#233;tais sur le point de mettre le boulot sur zip et filer l'imprimer... finalement cette c*** &#231;a m'a fait rendre le m&#233;moire &#224; 17 h. Sympa... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

voila , je debarque samedi a 16h a paris nord 

carole????????????? ecoute ta messagerie


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> P***   il est quasi 16h30 et j'ai à peine effleurer stylos et bouquins...
> 
> m***, un evènement imprévu est venu foutre en l'air mon après-midi qui s'annonçait sous les meilleurs auspices : un commandement de payer pour une bonne dizaine d'amendes modo: amendes pour dépassement du temps de stationnement, je ne suis pas une chauffarde !!), acquittées il y a plus de 10 mois... incroyable



La Loi de l'emmerdement maximum...!!!  :hosto:


----------



## iKool (25 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> P***   il est quasi 16h30 et j'ai à peine effleurer stylos et bouquins...
> 
> m***, un evènement imprévu est venu foutre en l'air mon après-midi qui s'annonçait sous les meilleurs auspices : un commandement de payer pour une bonne dizaine d'amendes modo: amendes pour dépassement du temps de stationnement, je ne suis pas une chauffarde !!), acquittées il y a plus de 10 mois... incroyable
> Et de chercher dans mon foutoir les talons des amendes pour prouver ma bonne foi, faire les stocopies, retrouver le n° chèque, le relevé bancaire (ah ça hein faire des études en histoire ça aide pour chercher tous ces trucs dans mon merdier  ), faire la lettre où j'hurle "comment ???... mais.. mais comment est-ce possible ???", itou, itou :rateau: :rateau:
> ...


Si les gens qui ont pondu Microsoft Office l'utilisent et le trouvent intuitif, alors mon papa et ma maman m'ont trouvé dans une capsule spatiale et je suis le dernier survivant d'une race extraterrestre aux modes de pensée radicalement différents de ceux des humains :mouais: 

Tiens, mais qu'est-ce que je fous là, moi ?
Ah oui. Tests unitaires, machine lente à pleurer...

Moi, j'ai jamais eu d'amende, nananèreuh !!! :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> H&#233;las non.
> :love:


on peut au moins conna&#238;tre le sujet (juste pour savoir si on peut &#234;tre affreux et malsain aussi  )


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

je ne pensais même pas qu'il était autorisé de parler de la suite office ici... 

Ce ne sont pas des logiciels, c'en est même l'antithèse : des illogiciels  

tout y est fait pour soi-disant simplifier la tâche de l'utilisateur, ce qui occasionne des multitudes de procédures automatiques, totalement à côté de la plaque... 

Un pur bonheur, presque on dirait du Microsoft..


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

Sinon, c'était juste pour vous dire que j'ai craqué et que j'ai commandé un Quad, chez mes revendeurs... et que ça a l'air d'être de la balle quand même...


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, c'était juste pour vous dire que j'ai craqué et que j'ai commandé un Quad, chez mes revendeurs... et que ça a l'air d'être de la balle quand même...




 et c'est quoi un Quad...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi un Quad...?



Une machine &#224; se ramasser la tronche !   








:casse: :hosto:


----------



## Hippocampe (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La Loi de l'emmerdement maximum...!!!  :hosto:


Oui c'est bien ça...  je tiens un bon filon en ce moment, si ça vous dit, je veux bien partager


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'aimerais bien trouvé une super-idée de diner, original et savoureux...
> 
> :affraid:
> 
> ...



tout simple...  et encore c pas ma recette...  


*Gratin... *


----------



## dool (25 Octobre 2005)

Sinon y'a SM qui a 2 tomates farcies en trop...il est suisse ça compte comme réponse hein !?!  


Tiens en parlant de lui, là Ménant, je me demande quelle "faveur" SM a bien pu faire aux grands chefs pour retrouver sa place en haut du classement disco !...j'imagine des trucs pô prop' ! :rose: :mouais:


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Sinon y'a SM qui a 2 tomates farcies en trop...il est suisse &#231;a compte comme r&#233;ponse hein !?!
> 
> 
> Tiens en parlant de lui, l&#224; M&#233;nant, je me demande quelle "faveur" SM a bien pu faire aux grands chefs pour retrouver* sa place en haut du classement disco *!...j'imagine des trucs p&#244; prop' ! :rose: :mouais:





:mouais: oui c vrai &#231;a...!!!  on se demande bien 

ps: promis je sais rien...


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Sinon y'a SM qui a 2 tomates farcies en trop...il est suisse ça compte comme réponse hein !?!
> 
> 
> Tiens en parlant de lui, là Ménant, je me demande quelle "faveur" SM a bien pu faire aux grands chefs pour retrouver sa place en haut du classement disco !...j'imagine des trucs pô prop' ! :rose: :mouais:



en plus, après ça colle aux moustaches...:mouais:


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> en plus, après ça colle aux moustaches...:mouais:



Du vécu ?


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Du vécu ?



tu sais très bien que je ne me rase que très rarement...


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'aimerais bien *trouvé* une super-idée de diner, original et savoureux...
> 
> :affraid:
> 
> ...




Hooonnn  

Dans un de tes posts ça me choque!! :affraid: Bah Alors Roberto??? T'es fatigué??


----------



## Pierrou (25 Octobre 2005)

C'est quoi la d&#233;finition du *Diner suisse * par Roberto ??? 
Un bout d'Emmental moisi ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Octobre 2005)

là maintenant je poste depuis la fac ... faut dire  que j'ai vraiment rien à faire  ... alors ouala ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

là je prepare ma valise......
j'espere que la meteo va pas se tromper pur les 4 prochains jours !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je poste depuis la fac ... faut dire  que j'ai vraiment rien à faire  ... alors ouala ...




C'est normal, c'est la fac... Après, tu posteras du boulot...


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, c'est la fac... Après, tu posteras du boulot...


Hé hééé...


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un petit déjeuner du soir.
> :love: :love:
> 
> *Je ne sais comment les Suisses appellent cela*,  vu qu'ils doivent malgré tout prendre des diners _normaux français_, le soir, en général, voire éventuellement des diners belges si c'est moules-frites, ou des _diners de footeux_ si c'est Pizza-sprite-cookies-téloche, voire des diners _"international basic standard"_ si c'est MacDo© !!
> :sick:



ne trouves tu  pas que c'est un peu reducteur, il existe aussi d'autres pays dans lesquels les gens font des diners, différents de tous ceux-là...  depuis que j'ai appris que même Marylin Monroe faisait caca...


----------



## Spyro (26 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je poste depuis la fac ... faut dire  que j'ai vraiment rien à faire  ... alors ouala ...


Ah ces étudiants quels glandeurs   

Ben moi chuis enfin rentré à Lille !!!
Il m'en a fallut du temps et des détours    
Tant de bonnes choses ces derniers jours, ça fait un bien fou   
_Bon j'ai pas eu que des bonnes choses...  :mouais:
Mais passsons...   _


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2005)

J'ai faim, j'ai envie de dormir, j'aimerai que mon ex arrête de me gonfler, j'aimerais que la nana qui est au bureau derrière le mien cesse de jouer au petit chef, je veux rentrer chez moi et dormir pendant trois semaines au moins


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

Là, maintenant, je me demande si je vais enfin arriver à décramponner du bar pour aller bosser.

Me demande si je me ferai pas bannir, dès fois :rateau: :rateau: 
pour simplifier..


----------



## iKool (26 Octobre 2005)

Là maintenant, j'ai plus d'info sur l'open-space où je vais bosser à partir de janvier ou février prochain.
C'est grand, avec plein de petits bureaux dedans, tout serrés les uns contre les autres, sans cloisons, pas même pour les chefs...
Il va y avoir entre 3 et 10 personnes à pouvoir mater en permanence ce que je fais si l'envie leur en prend (contre 1 à l'heure actuelle) - ça va devenir difficile de glander au bar...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim, j'ai envie de dormir, j'aimerai que mon ex arr&#234;te de me gonfler, j'aimerais que la nana qui est au bureau derri&#232;re le mien cesse de jouer au petit chef, je veux rentrer chez moi et dormir pendant trois semaines au moins



C'est ton ex qui travaille au bureau derri&#232;re le tien ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je me demande si je vais enfin arriver à décramponner du bar pour aller bosser.
> 
> Me demande si je me ferai pas bannir, dès fois :rateau: :rateau:
> pour simplifier..



La même... :mouais:


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ratatouille d'escargots au miel.
> :love: :love: :love:



..;c'est pour des gens que tu aimes ou bien.....
  

...je pourrai avoir des photos de la fin du repas ?  :love:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ratatouille d'escargots au miel.
> :love: :love: :love:





Des fois je me demande si tu ne ferais pas mieux de te lancer dans la cuisine...


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Des fois je me demande si tu ne ferais pas mieux de te lancer dans la cuisine...



...en prenant beaucoup d'élan


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je pourrai avoir des photos de la fin du repas ?  :love:



Tu as besoin de documentation concernant les gastéropodes ou assimilés   ? :bebe:


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as besoin de documentation concernant les gast&#233;ropodes ou assimil&#233;s   ? :bebe:




..je me suis toujours demand&#233; si les escargots &#231;a allait plus vite sur une substance glissante ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *En dessert :*
> Sorbet d'endives au coulis de nougât, flambé.​



Flambé au rhum et revenues dans de l'huile de foie de morue ? :affraid:


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Des fois je me demande si tu ne ferais pas mieux de te lancer dans la cuisine...


Avec toutes les variantes de b&#234;chamels cr&#233;atives possibles !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..je me suis toujours demandé si les escargots ça allait plus vite sur une substance glissante ????



Ça doit dépendre de leur équipement


----------



## Bouche Dorée (26 Octobre 2005)

par le Maître Queue a dit:
			
		

> Ratatouille d'escargots au miel.
> En dessert :
> Sorbet d'endives au coulis de nougât, flambé.



Nan là tu déconnes...!!! 

Tu invites qui...?  :rateau:


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Flambé à quoi ?_
> Heu je ne sais pas encore. J'y réfléchis.



...en buvant un coup on réflechit vachement mieux....
 :love: 
et pi zil nenreste pas pour plam...dlamber les escrgots ....bencht'anpi !!!:rateau:


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Nan là tu déconnes...!!!
> 
> Tu invites qui...?  :rateau:



..wé qui ?


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *En dessert :*
> Sorbet d'endives au coulis de nougât, flambé.​
> :mouais:
> _Flambé à quoi ?_
> Heu je ne sais pas encore. J'y réfléchis.


&#192; la liqueur de cresson ?


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

*là maintenant......j'aurai bien besoin d'une aspirine.....:casse: :hosto:


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2005)

Quand vous ouvrez un resto roberto et lumaï, prévenez nous. Qu'on évite


----------



## Bouche Dorée (26 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous ouvrez un resto roberto et lumaï, prévenez nous. Qu'on évite


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous ouvrez un resto roberto et lumaï, prévenez nous. Qu'on évite



...ça dépend  ..on y verrait passer une foule de belle-mères....(par exemples)..
moi j'y enverrai bien..... 
:love: :love: :love: ..je m'associe au montage


----------



## dool (26 Octobre 2005)

Ou quelques patrons...moi j'suis pour !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...&#231;a d&#233;pend  ..on y verrait passer une foule de belle-m&#232;res....(par exemples)..



On a dit qu'il fallait cloisonner &#224; cause la grippe aviaire !



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Ou quelques patrons...moi j'suis pour !



Pareil m&#234;me s'ils ne pondent pas


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2005)

Promis il y aura des promos sur les gratins d'endives gratin&#233;es au nougat et flamb&#233;es &#224; la liqueur de cresson pour toutes les belles-m&#232;res qui seront envoy&#233;es avec le p'tit bon appropri&#233; ! 
On pourrait m&#234;me envisager des th&#233;s dansants avec Le th&#233; de chine sp&#233;cial, en importation directe de chine, de juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de l'&#233;levage de poulet qui vient d'&#234;tre ras&#233;... 

Voil&#224; un bon filon !


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ... le p'tit bon approprié !....



..je veux un carnet entier .....


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une infusion tarama/noix de coco, pour digérer tranquille ?
> 
> :love: :love: :love:




....et au cas fort peu probable d'un survivant ....faut prévoir quoi comme marque de toilettes....?:sick: :casse: :hosto: 

...je vais vomir!


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2005)

Et rappelle toi, t'as un carnet entier


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et rappelle toi, t'as un carnet entier



..mon dieu, la seule persoective que ma belle-mère en réchappe et revienne à la maison...:affraid: 
et que ravie elle me demande le carnet entier pour s'y abonner à cce resto de l'enfer ....

..qui a des alumettes ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..qui a des alumettes ?





*J'ai un *
8 mm si tu veux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une infusion tarama/noix de coco, pour digérer tranquille ?
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Ben alors ! T'as déjà oublié le "verveine épinards" pour lequel tu m'avais demandé les droits ?


----------



## Lila (26 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai un *
> 8 mm si tu veux...



...je sens bien la main secourable que tu me tends...armée   ...mais la méthode de Roberto est quand même plus défendable devant un jury ...."ça partait d'un bon sentiment M'ssieur le juge...je voulais lui offrir des saveurs nouvelles et titiller ses paipilles" ..et non pas "fusillier ses pupilles"


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..et non pas "fusillier ses pupilles"



 Je pensais que tu parlais des tiennes


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2005)

En même temps tout ça me fait penser à El Bulli, et vu son carnet de réservation pour les années à venir  je veux bien mettre des billes dans cette affaire moi aussi


----------



## macelene (26 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> En même temps tout ça me fait penser à El Bulli, et vu son carnet de réservation pour les années à venir  je veux bien mettre des billes dans cette affaire moi aussi






  El Bulli LE grand le très Grand...??  j'ai des doutes quand même...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Octobre 2005)

Hop ! 

retour d'une journ&#233;e &#224; l'&#238;le aux moines dans le morbihan, Cr&#233;perie, v&#233;lo tout &#231;a 

Pas crois&#233; de moine p&#233;dophile... dommage


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

là , je suis presque prete .....le sac est presque fait


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Octobre 2005)

Moi je vais à la bouffe, et après hop... direction mon cours de tango !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l&#224; , je suis *presque* prete .....le sac est *presque* fait



suce pince, les trois jours d'ici samedi suffiront-ils &#224; Robertav pour passer de "presque" &#224; "tout &#224; fait" ? Vous le saurez en lisant le prochain &#233;pisode des "aventures de Princess Robertav" !   


Bizzouzzz, Princess :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> suce pince, les trois jours d'ici samedi suffiront-ils à Robertav pour passer de "presque" à "tout à fait" ? Vous le saurez en lisant le prochain épisode des "aventures de Princess Robertav" !
> 
> 
> Bizzouzzz, Princess :love:




encore 1 ou 2 truc par ici et puis zut au lit.....je me leve avant 4h :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

j'ai aussi demandé a que on change mon pseudo , j'attends toujours    

desormais je ne suis que princess et pour les aventures je ne sais pas trop
j'ai pas gagné au loto samedi donc je ne pourra pas poster "sauvagement "
a partir d'un portable    

je sais , il me reste la nuit mais là je dors


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore 1 ou 2 truc par ici et puis zut au lit.....je me leve avant 4h :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> j'ai aussi demandé a que on change mon pseudo , j'attends toujours
> 
> ...




Est elle endormie, ou tourne t'elle inlassablement à la recherche du someil ? ...  

Courage


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Bonne nuit toutes z'et tous !!_
> :love:



Bonne nuit, à demain:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

là, enfin, je peux me coucher, je viens de recevoir ma reservation d'hotel pour le debut de semaine prochaine....
petit sejour tranquille a la montagne....ça va faire du bien...un peu de fraicheur....
allez, soyez fort...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2005)

La m&#233;nant&#169;, je me dis que l'ADSL, on se rends pas compte combien c'est confortable, je suis ce matin condamn&#233; au RTC de ma liaison de secours, en 56K, ben, c'est pas pareil. Chez moi, Free est en rideau, et d'apr&#232;s la carte du r&#233;seau, chez moi n'est pas un cas isol&#233;.

Du coup, je vais pas trop m'attarder, vu que pendant ce temps l&#224;, je n'ai plus de t&#233;l&#233;phone.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore 1 ou 2 truc par ici et puis zut au lit.....je me leve avant 4h :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> j'ai aussi demandé a que on change mon pseudo , j'attends toujours
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ton nouveau pseudo?
Et tu viens faire quoi à Paris?


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2005)

La seule fois ou j'aurais gagné au loto, j'ai pas validé le billet...:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2005)

Et voilà ... j'ai fait le grand saut !!!!!!!!   (attention : pas le grand sot ... quoique !:rateau: ).
Demain est mon dernier jour en qualité de salarié ! A partir du 1er novembre (enfin ... du 2) je me lance dans "l'interim management" en tant qu'indépendant avec la parfaite panoplie style n° TVA, lois sociales etc... etc...:love: :love: 
J'ai déjà un premier (bon ... très bon) client pour les 5 mois à venir au minimum !!!!!! ... mon employeur actuel qui m'a confié quelques missions que j'ai bien entendu acceptées en espérant que je ne m'autodétruise pas dans les 5 secondes....:rateau: 
Un nouveau départ ... tidju, j'ai rajeuni de 20 ans .... 
ps : demain je remets les clés de ma Rover 75 cuirée, mon portable, mon GSM et tout l'attirail qui faisait de moi un superbe "man in black" sur le retour !!!!! 
Seul inconvénient : je dois payer le prix plein à la cantine ..... Arf


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ... j'ai fait le grand saut !!!!!!!!   (attention : pas le grand sot ... quoique !:rateau: ).Seul inconvénient : je dois payer le prix plein à la cantine ..... Arf



restons en à l'essentiel: tant que les frites du mercredi te sont garanties... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ... j'ai fait le grand saut !!!!!!!!   (attention : pas le grand sot ... quoique !:rateau: ).
> Demain est mon dernier jour en qualité de salarié ! A partir du 1er novembre (enfin ... du 2) je me lance dans "l'interim management" en tant qu'indépendant avec la parfaite panoplie style n° TVA, lois sociales etc... etc...:love: :love:
> J'ai déjà un premier (bon ... très bon) client pour les 5 mois à venir au minimum !!!!!! ... mon employeur actuel qui m'a confié quelques missions que j'ai bien entendu acceptées en espérant que je ne m'autodétruise pas dans les 5 secondes....:rateau:
> Un nouveau départ ... tidju, j'ai rajeuni de 20 ans ....
> ...



Bon courage!!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ... j'ai fait le grand saut !!!!!!!!   (attention : pas le grand sot ... quoique !:rateau: ).
> Demain est mon dernier jour en qualité de salarié ! A partir du 1er novembre (enfin ... du 2) je me lance dans "l'interim management" en tant qu'indépendant avec la parfaite panoplie style n° TVA, lois sociales etc... etc...:love: :love:
> J'ai déjà un premier (bon ... très bon) client pour les 5 mois à venir au minimum !!!!!! ... mon employeur actuel qui m'a confié quelques missions que j'ai bien entendu acceptées en espérant que je ne m'autodétruise pas dans les 5 secondes....:rateau:
> Un nouveau départ ... tidju, j'ai rajeuni de 20 ans ....
> ...



Salut à toi, futur grand timonnier de la libre entreprise... ne te formalises pas du prix plein à la cantine... tu vas en trouver bien d'autres et des nouveaux... des prix pleins, c'est ça le grand pied de nos structures...
Enfin, ta rover 75 va se transformer en Rov10 petit à petit etc...   

mais bienvenue   quand même


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Octobre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ... j'ai fait le grand saut !!!!!!!!   (attention : pas le grand sot ... quoique !:rateau: ).
> Demain est mon dernier jour en qualité de salarié ! A partir du 1er novembre (enfin ... du 2) je me lance dans "l'interim management" en tant qu'indépendant avec la parfaite panoplie style n° TVA, lois sociales etc... etc...:love: :love:
> J'ai déjà un premier (bon ... très bon) client pour les 5 mois à venir au minimum !!!!!! ... mon employeur actuel qui m'a confié quelques missions que j'ai bien entendu acceptées en espérant que je ne m'autodétruise pas dans les 5 secondes....:rateau:
> Un nouveau départ ... tidju, j'ai rajeuni de 20 ans ....
> ...




As tu mis Kernik et Panel en logo de ton entreprise ?
Bon courage et fonce mon thebig !  
et dans les moments difficiles, repense au laché de cendres sur la corniche.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ... j'ai fait le grand saut !!!!!!!!   (attention : pas le grand sot ... quoique !:rateau: ).
> Demain est mon dernier jour en qualité de salarié ! A partir du 1er novembre (enfin ... du 2) je me lance dans "l'interim management" en tant qu'indépendant avec la parfaite panoplie style n° TVA, lois sociales etc... etc...:love: :love:
> J'ai déjà un premier (bon ... très bon) client pour les 5 mois à venir au minimum !!!!!! ... mon employeur actuel qui m'a confié quelques missions que j'ai bien entendu acceptées en espérant que je ne m'autodétruise pas dans les 5 secondes....:rateau:
> Un nouveau départ ... tidju, j'ai rajeuni de 20 ans ....
> ...




courage........


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> As tu mis Kernik et Panel en logo de ton entreprise ?



En voila une bonne idée!!!


----------



## J-Marc (27 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue, jeune homme, dans le royaume de la liberté incertaine, de la précarité épanouie, des imprévisibles rencontres, des échanges et de l'adaptation perpétuelle, le pays des questions, des estimations et de l'engagement sincère.
> :love: :love: :love:



  
Tout y est



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau départ ... tidju, j'ai rajeuni de 20 ans ....



Bon retour chez les jeunes

En espérant que l'"interim management" te laisse encore le temps de passer au bar
Que tel le cochon truffier, nous y trouverons encore tes posts, qui ne laissent jamais indifférent, parmi les scories du quotidien


----------



## Jec (27 Octobre 2005)

Ahhh enfin un jour "calme" !! 

Apr&#232;s deux semaines de job "touffu" enfin une petite pause. Livraison du doc hier et maintenant l'impression d'&#234;tre libre mais libre !!!
Pionc&#233; ce matin comme un plot. Petit saut au bureau cette apr&#232;s-midi pour la fa&#231;on et on recommence un rythme normal. Quel bien &#231;a fait. C'est mamz'el Jec qui est &#233;galement contente !!

Cool, j'ai de nouveau le temps de poster sur MacG ...    C'est important pour l'&#233;quilibre mental  

Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; tous !! 

Bien du plaisir Big !!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série *"Que faire de ce p... de week-end de la Toussaint ??"* :
> 
> _"Vingt-sept illustrations ? Waow. Quel genre ?
> - A toi de voir, mais c'est du monochrome genre sépia (sic), d'après des photos que je te fournis.
> ...



plutôt que de poster bêtement, tu ferais mieux de commencer à les faire, tes 27 illustrations, parce que, à ce rythme, il faut quand même que tu en sortes 3 ou 4 par jour..., et vu le nombre de message
 

mais enfin, si tu veux déléguer, je connais de freelance qui ont faim   

The big peut peut-être te filer un coup de main, il débute, tu pourras pratiquer des bonnes rémunérations d'affameur...   

alleeeeez, c'est pas grave, de toute manière c'est une fête de merde, hyper formatée et commerciale....:rateau:


----------



## J-Marc (27 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle était tellement génée qu'elle a accepté mon prix sans broncher, et celui-ci, même revu (un peu) à la baisse, est nettement plus élevé que celui que je lui aurai proposé en rougissant si j'avais eu les bonnes infos au départ...



Y'a plus qu'à espérer qu'elle rôde pas sur ce forum...


----------



## Nephou (27 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> est nettement plus &#233;lev&#233; que celui que je lui aurai propos&#233; en rougissant si j'avais eu les bonnes infos au d&#233;part...




Morale : 
si vous faites affaire avec M. Rob' y .net... ben foncez sur macg&#233; pour v&#233;rifier si vous vous &#234;tes fait avoir ou pas   


===============
_&#233;dition_



			
				J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Y'a plus qu'&#224; esp&#233;rer qu'elle r&#244;de pas sur ce forum...



_et j'suis pas seul &#224; le dire_


----------



## sofiping (27 Octobre 2005)

Petite pause macgé entre deux fournée de perles ..... pétardios .... il va faloir que j'en fasse des bijoux pour m'offrir le reste du matos pour mes films d'anime .... on garde la patate , la pêche , la frite et autres gourmandises .....  :
Et par la même occasion on salut tout le monde correctement car en ce moment  :rose:  .... heu .... on est une piètre posteuse ....

Mon four vient de faire "ding" .... les perles sont cuites ..... et vous ?!!!    :love:

je veux pas mourir bijoutiére fantaisiste ..... je veux partir une caméra au bout de l'oeil ..............bouuuuuuuh !


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

Pfff, je sors de deux heures de mis en fiche de mon cours d'histoire...  
*Marre ! *
Allez hop, je fais pus rien d'ici demain... glandouille 

Et vous &#231;a va? 
_&#224; part les dessinateurs v&#233;naux et cupides qui arnaquent des vieilles ? _
:love:


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2005)

ben là je cherche une excuse bidon pour éviter d'partir 4 jours à l'aut'bout d'la france alors que j'ai plein de plans top avec des potes et des potesses ce we sur paris... Z'avez une idée ? Juste pour info, le coup du kidapping par les martiens, j'ai déjà fait...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Octobre 2005)

Ah je connais &#231;a.... moi je dis juste que &#231;a me soule, &#231;a marche... 

Sinon essaie le kidnapping par une riche h&#233;riti&#232;re nymphomane :rateau:


----------



## nonos (27 Octobre 2005)

je bois mon café, une petite clope et je vais travailler (dans un bar un vrai celui là)


----------



## Spyro (27 Octobre 2005)

Là ménant je suis pas bien dans ma peau...
C'est passager mais c'est très désagréable !

Ça me prend aux épaules, ça me fait un boule dans la gorge.
C'est comme si tout mon corps était tiré vers le bas par une griffe froide.
Ça me noue l'estomac, ça m'alourdit les yeux.
Ça m'embrume l'esprit, ça me fait bouger... sur place.
Je voudrais agir mais je ne peux rien faire.
Pas maintenant. Je suis face à un mur ce soir.

Ah vivement ce week-end... ou pas...
Encore un week-end avec du bon et du moins bon en perspective !
Heureusement qu'il y a la famille, eux au moins je n'ai pas peur qu'ils m'abandonnent.
Ce sont bien les seuls.


----------



## iNano (28 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je suis pas bien dans ma peau...
> C'est passager mais c'est très désagréable !
> 
> Ça me prend aux épaules, ça me fait un boule dans la gorge.
> ...



Reviens à Offlanges, ça te changera les idées ! 
Sérieusement mon Spyro, t'es un mec génial, alors te fais pas de soucis...  Nous non plus on ne t'abandonnera pas !  :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> note pour moi même .... : penser à être amoureux ...   :rateau:


renote pour moi même ..

 ce soir, j'ai vu dans la rue à travers les vitres d'une jolie creperie "le chaperon rouge " deux gentils amoureux se tenant par la main allant s'asseoir à une table illuminée d'une bougie ...

quelle chance pour eux .. quelle chance de les avoir vus ..

me souvenir que peut-être j'aurais déjà du vivre cela .. un diner aux chandelles .. dans le regard d'une douce jeune fille .. simple et sincère . romantique et pure ..

me souvenir que peut-être il est trop tard ... 

me souvenir que peut -être je n'ai qu'à faire vivre cela à mon coeur à travers ses rêves ... 
:rose:


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Octobre 2005)

c'est pour des moments comme celui-là qu'il faut vivre .. et pas pour autre chose ...  (pourtant je n'en ai guere vécu..alors que j'en ferai bien le sens de la vie ...) 






n-b : j'ajoute cela sans éditer le précédent car j'y mets une émotion encore differente quela precedente ... c'est une teinte encore plus marquée de" la mosaique du là maintenant "comme roberto a si bien intitulé ce fil


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour  

Il fait froid ici. Laissez donc entrer un peu de soleil


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2005)

j'vais t'en mettre du soleil moi...

bon alors...
la, j'ai pas encore embauche parce que j'ai trop la tete dans le cul d'hier soir, faut croire que picoler du ricard du 18h a 5h du mat' en jouant aux echecs &#231;a me reussit pas...
et je vois qu'il est deja 14h15, j'ai la gerbe, les jambes qui me portent pas, et faut vraiment que je parte au boulot, vu que je devrais y etre depuis ce matin...
Le detail amusant c'est que si j'avais commence a l'heure j'aurais fini depuis longtemps, or ce matin il faisait beau... et la il se met a pleuvoir...
et je bosse dehors...  

...

je crois que je vais vomir sur un client, j'y file...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2005)

bon, fini de bosser pour aujourd'hui 

Parents partis jusqu'&#224; dimanche 
Combien de potes je rameute &#224; la maison ce soir ? :consused:  

Et vous &#231;a va ? :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Octobre 2005)

Dis donc Pierrou, tu cherches à faire monter ta moyenne au test de pureté...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Pierrou, tu cherches à faire monter ta moyenne au test de pureté...


Ouais, ya un peu de ça , ouais :rateau:
Faudrait que je ramène des filles aussi, quoi


----------



## Hippocampe (28 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ya un peu de ça , ouais :rateau:
> Faudrait que je ramène des filles aussi, quoi



  
Oui oui, c'est pas la peine de faire n'importe quoi non plus hein sous prétexte que... enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## nicogala (28 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; j'entend d'une oreille distraite l'acord&#233;on de la s&#233;rie "PJ" sur la Deux &#224; travers la cloison coulissante... j'ai la jambe gauche qui tr&#233;ssaute (un vague tic nerveux) et je me dis comme presque tous les soirs "faudrait qd m&#234;me que j'arrive pour une fois &#224; me d&#233;coller de cet &#233;cran pour aller bouquiner le deuxi&#232;me volume des "Aventures de Jack Aubrey" qui m'attend &#224; la page 73 depuis septembre..." :rose: ... et bien, je crois qu'une fois que la chose est dite...faut s'ex&#233;cuter ! j'y vais donc de ce pas... merci Roberto


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

et bien, là, je me dis que j'en ai ras le cul de ce boulot de merde que je suis en train de faire (ce soir, pas en général), et qu'il serait une heure raisonnable pour rentrer chez soi, parce que, là... bon....


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2005)

T'as raison mon biquet, faut rentrer. Moi, je vais essayer de dormir, mais avec ce que tu m'a fais phosporer ce soir, c'est pas gagn&#233;.
Peut-&#234;tre que je vais me mater _el topo_ de jodorowski, je viens de trouver les sous-titres ! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2005)

Vautr&#233; sur le canap' avec des potes, &#224; mater le DVD du dernier concert de *Rage Against The Machine*  :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Octobre 2005)

Coup de fil ce matin : "mon PC marche plus" ...
Là, il est bientôt 3 heures du mat', et je suis en train de télécharger des live cd linux pour décontaminer ledit PC demain ... :sleep: 
Pouvait pas le garder à jour son antivirus ! pouvait pas acheter un Mac ! pouvait pas être sous linux ! NON !    

Bon, vais me coucher et laisser le ftp travailler comme un grand.
Bonne nuit à vous.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Octobre 2005)

*Click*
Hop, message envoy&#233;, la cyber-drogue se diffuse dans mes veines. Mes sueurs froides et mes tremblements lentement s'estompent. 
L'effet de manque a disparu, je peux recommencer &#224; dire des inepties.

Tout va bien.


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Octobre 2005)

qqun saurait-il me dire où notre chère Robertave en est de ses recherches actives de boulot, parce que j'ai un peu decroché du fil là...


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Elle a trouvé*, elle est _là maintenant_ de passage à Paris, et après le week-end elle attaque à fond, sa moyenne dans le Bar va en prendre un p... de sacré-coup derrière les esgourdes, mais bon tant pis.
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:



et ben, c'est une sacré bonne nouvelle, merci Rob, et la bise à Pepi...


----------



## Jec (29 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> qqun saurait-il me dire o&#249; notre ch&#232;re Robertave en est de ses recherches actives de boulot, parce que j'ai un peu decroch&#233; du fil l&#224;...



Heu je crois bien que Robertav a trouv&#233; !!! Dans un magasin de chaussures il me semble. 

c'matin debout 10h00, couch&#233; 4h00 imbib&#233; .. je bois rarement de cette m de red bull et aujourd'hui je suis une pile &#233;lectrique !! J'en profite pour faire les taches qui me prennent des plombes normalement ... crise de m&#233;nag-ite aigue ... 

Edit : oul&#224; .. longueur de retard le Jec ..


----------



## Jec (29 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu fais des tâches*
> ou bien le ménage ??
> :mouais:



J'ai les doigts qui tremblent ..


----------



## supermoquette (29 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; je boule rouge mackie


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Octobre 2005)

L&#224; je pr&#233;pare ma petite f&#234;te de ce soir :love: y va y avoir de l'ambiance :love:


tiens j'ai chang&#233; l'image et &#231;a ne change pas


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2005)

tien il y a l'adresse cette fois


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien il y a l'adresse cette fois


sans aucune pr&#233;cision cela dit 


Voil&#224;, changement fait


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2005)

celle la ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2005)

L&#224;, je me dis que vivement que l'ADSL il soit reviendu, &#231;a commence &#224; me peser. 

Cel&#224; dit, &#231;a fait aujourd'hui un an et un jour que j'ai trouv&#233; MacG&#233;, donc, comme personne ne l'a r&#233;clam&#233;, &#231;a y est, il est &#224; moi !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, je me dis que vivement que l'ADSL il soit reviendu, &#231;a commence &#224; me peser.
> 
> Cel&#224; dit, &#231;a fait aujourd'hui un an et un jour que j'ai trouv&#233; MacG&#233;, donc, comme personne ne l'a r&#233;clam&#233;, &#231;a y est, il est &#224; moi !




F&#233;licitations monsieur, vous faite une bonne acquisition!!


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

tain c'est drole d'etre pench&#233; &#224; la fenetre du 4e &#233;tage d'un immeuble en plein centre de Nantes &#224; taper la discute aux passants. On est juste au dessus de gaumont, on essaie de se faire donner les programmes par les blaireaux sortant du cin&#233; 

On s'amuse comme on peut hein...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

là, maintenant, je me prepare pour mon sejour a la montagne....en buvant du vin, 
alors je sais, ça aide en rien...mais bon...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Octobre 2005)

*'tain c'est drôle*
y'avait hier des blaireaux penchés à la fenêtre du 4e étage d'un immeuble en plein centre de Nantes à taper la discute aux passants pour essayer de se faire donner les programmes par ceux qui sortaient du ciné.

Bah, ils s'amusent comme ils peuvent...




:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

voil&#224; les nouvelles de front apres 3 jours.....


2h apres etre en place je me suis demand&#233;e reellement ce que je foutais l&#224;

j'avais quitt&#233; il y a 2 ans  a bout de 1 mois les magasins DPAM parce que leur politique
de vente et traitement des vendeuses (pas le manager) etait limite esclavagiste

pour ce new boulot c'est pas mieux et cette fois je suis au meme rang que les vendeuses malgr&#233; le titre pompeux de cadre manager 

je suis cens&#233;e remplacer la responsable actuelle que en grosso modo on vire
(il la mutent a perpet tout en sachant qu'elle refusera cette mutation ) 
le reel motif de pourquoi ils veulent se debarasser est ....tres tres tres flou

pareil que pour les vendeuses , je suis cens&#233;e le faire partir et puis non, et puis je doit recruter, et puis on verra ....le flou es beau !!!!

la gestion de magasin est un vrai casse tete , rien est suivi au jour meme


je commence mercredi sur le meme bases d'horaires que celle que je remplace, lundi repos et mardi ici c'est feri&#233;


je ne sais pas o&#249; j'en suis avec tout le flou qui tourne autor a ce poste

je verrais bien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Octobre 2005)

*Là maintenant je mange en vitesse*
un peu de charcuterie pur porc avant d'attaquer un couscous





 
 


:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant je mange en vitesse*
> un peu de charcuterie pur porc avant d'attaquer un couscous
> 
> 
> ...



T'as bien raison... Faut toujours se refaire un palais avant d'attaquer du sérieux


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Octobre 2005)

Lendemain de veille  mais en super forme 

Il fait tr&#232;s bon pour une fin octobre, on croirait que c'est l'&#233;t&#233; que nous n'avons pas eu dans notre r&#233;gion :mouais:

Je vais aller au lavoir faire mon linge... je me motive, &#231;a fera une bonne chose de faite


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2005)

Mon dieu mais vous &#234;tes tous devin... vous avez une heure d'avance...    :love: 

Edite: Tiens moi aussi...


----------



## nicogala (30 Octobre 2005)

C'est fou ce que la nuit tombe t&#244;t aujourd'hui... 
Malgr&#232;s ce je viens de r&#233;duire en hachis qques petites pommes du Larzac et me pr&#233;pare &#224; les passer au chinois pour tenter d'en faire du cidre... (c'est ma premi&#232;re fois :rose: ) ... &#231;a sent l'autome...


----------



## GreenC4U (30 Octobre 2005)

humm du cidre, c'est bon ça donne envie....
Bon courage pour le faire....


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

Moi je commence &#224; en avoir marre, mais *MAAAAARRREEE * de cet internet 512 k de merde de wanadoo &#224; 24,90 par mois ! 
C'est de l'arnaque, et pour avoir du wiFi faudrait payer encore plus !  

Je sens que je vais entamer des n&#233;gociations avec la haute autorit&#233; informatique financi&#232;re ( mon popa quoi  ) pour passer chez Free ! 

Pierrou, qui poste &#224; 2 &#224; l'heure parce qu'il a le malheur d'avoir lanc&#233; un download en P2P..; :rateau:

Et vous &#231;a va ? :love:


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

T'es en 1024 ? Mais limit&#233; nan ? ( 5go chais po quoi ? ) 

Je sais que ouanadou c'est fiable, mais &#231;a lourde... 






Tain j'avais pas fait gaffe; &#231;a fait un an et 3 jours que je suis entr&#233; dans la communaut&#233; macg&#233;enne !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou, qui poste à 2 à l'heure parce qu'il a le malheur d'avoir lancé un download en P2P..; :rateau:




*Solution*
sous-louer les services d'un clandestin asiatique qui pédalera dans ta cave pour un débit plus élevé.


----------



## macelene (30 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y fait nuit, il pleut, on a diné tôt, *la soirée ne fait que commencer !!*





Ben tu as fais vite...déjà rentré du Jardin des Plantes....?  :mouais:   



Ben alors hop hop au lit comme les poules...  :rateau:  faut que tu arrives à nous reveiller demain...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tout noter : ce qu'on te dit, ce qu'il y a à faire, le planning sur un calendrier cartonné, un carnet pour retranscrire les coups de fil, et sur un agenda le programme puis le bilan de la journée




bonne idée celle des coup de fil  

là je cherche un calendrier a imprimer en format A4 , pour les jours
exceptionels où je dois changer le mode de garde de fiston


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> 
> Tiens pour f&#234;ter &#231;a, et contre la d&#233;prime, je te propose _un 'tit joggin' sous la flotte_, de Guist'hau au Jardin des Plantes et retour...
> 
> ...


Ben limite &#231;a m'aurait bien bott&#233;.... mais ptet pas le retour 
Aller &#231;a va....
Mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait un footing ce matin avant la douche 

Sportif Jean Pierre !! :rateau: ( comprend qui veut )

:love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (31 Octobre 2005)

L'espoir de dormir tôt pour une fois, prendre du repos pour une dure semaine qui s'amène. J'ai peur. J'ai peur de ne pas me lerver demain, d'avoir la tête trop lourde pour me concentrer. Moi qui ai décidé de sourire à la vie. 

bonne semaine tout l'monde


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui ai décidé de sourire à la vie.


1, 2, 3, 4 ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _A ce prix là chez Wanadouille© chuis à 1024..._
> 
> 
> Et contrairement à Frille® et téléUnETDemi©, pas de déconnexion sauvage et inexpliquée depuis trois ans, et pas de hotline décentralisée avec des tanches à peine francophones au bout du fil...



Bof, chez Frille®, la hotline est à Paris, et les techniciens parlent un français de bon ton, quand il t'annoncent cinq minutes d'attente, tu poireaute seulement 45 secondes, et si le problème à solutionner vient de chez Frille®, ils te remboursent le ou les appels. A noter que 9 fois sur 10, les déconnexions intempestives ont pour origine une manip d'un technicien ... De France Télécom. Funny, is'nt it ?

Le cas le plus typique, c'est qu'à la suite d'une "erreur" de manipulation au niveau du central, l'abonné frille® se retrouve branché sur le DSLAM de Neuf Télécom ou de Tiscali, par exemple.

Par ailleurs, pour le prix de ton 1024 en zone dégroupé + 5 ¤ (29,99/mois), j'ai du 10 méga en zone non dégroupée (16 ou 18 en zone dégroupée), plus la téléphonie (en fait une ligne supplémentaire, ma ligne de base restant active) sur les fixes en France.

Et quand il y a des améliorations de performances qui n'impliquent pas de changer de matériel, j'en profite sans modification de prix. (je suis passé du 1024 au 2048, puis au 10 méga sans rien payer de plus).

Là, J'attends que le technicien de Free puisse obtenir le rendez vous avec celui de FT pour l'intervention sur ma ligne, car il n'a pas le droit d'y aller seul. Merci FT


----------



## Pierrou (31 Octobre 2005)

Tout &#231;a me dit po comment avoir du 1024 illimit&#233; chez ouanadouille ( on s'en met plein les... ) pour 24,90


----------



## Fluocaril (31 Octobre 2005)

> L'espoir de dormir tôt pour une fois, prendre du repos pour une dure semaine qui s'amène. J'ai peur. J'ai peur de ne pas me lerver demain, d'avoir la tête trop lourde pour me concentrer. Moi qui ai décidé de sourire à la vie.
> 
> bonne semaine tout l'monde


Alors réveillé ou pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tout &#231;a me dit po comment avoir du 1024 illimit&#233; chez ouanadouille ( on s'en met plein les... ) pour 24,90



Tu leur t&#233;l&#233;phone et tu leur dis [MODE=Accent_Georges_Marchais]"C'est un scandauule ! Le travailleur Roberto Vendez &#224; 1024 pour le prix ou moa j'ai que 512 ! Le grand capitauul s'enrichit &#233;hont&#233;ment sur mon dos de masse laborieuse, et je vais chercher un fournisseur d'acces ailleurs si vous faites rien !"[/MODE]. 

En g&#233;n&#233;ral; &#224; ce stade, ils acceptent de te passer au 1024 sans frais, mais pas avant.

Chez Frille&#174;, t'as juste une case &#224; cocher sur un formulaire en ligne pour passer gratuitement d'une vitesse &#224; la sup&#233;rieure !


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou est lycéen, et un lycéen en 2005 *ne sait PAS DU TOUT* qui pouvait bien être Georges Marchais, ni Krazucki, ni Jimmy Carter ni Denise Fabre ni à quoi pouvait bien ressembler une Renault 16 TX.
> :rateau: :hein:
> 
> 
> ...




Prompt rétablissement. 

Pour Harry Potter par contre, là je suis pas sur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a y est ! l'ad&#233;hesselle a reviendu ! Le technicien de chez frille&#174; avait dit que &#231;a pouvait prendre une semaine, ils ont du zipper la semaine pour qu'elle tienne dans la journ&#233;e !   

Donc, comme dirait Roberto : "I'm back, and I'm so happy about that !".


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

j'ai un peu boukin&#233; la bible de mon boulot  ( :mouais: )
un brosching effectu&#233; par les soin de fifille   
un tableau que decidement je pense terminer a la main :rose: 
une voiture a voir a 15h ......oui , une toute petite titine juste pour princess


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un peu boukiné la bible de mon boulot  ( :mouais: )




*Au hasard, elle t'enseigne*
comment multiplier les liasses de biftons ?





:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au hasard, elle t'enseigne*
> comment multiplier les liasses de biftons ?
> :mouais:




non, pas vraimant la multiplication , plutot et  surtout la gestion     

tous les jours je devra envoyer par fax IMPERATIVEMENT different formulaires completé , daté , tamponné signé (zut , j'oublie quoi là ? :rateau: ) ....si j'oublie une virgule le formulaire ne sera pas accepté et je serai sanctionnée

je dois me decider a faire une planing parce que chaque jours en plus de truc de base a envoyer il y a le  formulaire du jour different du jours d'avant :rateau: (demande d'etiquettes, envoyos de bl, envoie de depot banque, envoie du courrier recu, ect ect )  :rateau: :rateau: 



voilà


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> tous les jours je devra envoyer par fax IMPERATIVEMENT different formulaires complet&#233; , dat&#233; , tamponn&#233; sign&#233; (zut , j'oublie quoi l&#224; ? :rateau: ) ....si j'oublie une virgule le formulaire ne sera pas accept&#233; et je serai sanctionn&#233;e
> :rateau:




*Bah, &#231;a doit pas beaucoup diff&#233;rer*
de la CAF et des Assedics alors





:rateau:


----------



## lumai (1 Novembre 2005)

L&#224; maintenant, j'ai envie d'un th&#233;, un vrai, un parfum&#233; de chez marriage, dans une grande th&#233;i&#232;re !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça ira bien niveau ambiance, avec le garde de la Tour de Londres que je dessine à la sanguine numérique !
> 
> 
> _Quel uniforme ridicule, bon sang de bois._
> :rose:



Un befeeter, je crois me souvenir que ça s'appelle comme ça !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

hey!!! 
mais c'est mon p'tit pascal qu'est la!!
ben alors, tu m'as meme pas dit si j'etais plus appetissant comme &#231;a?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

Ben ... &#199;a te fait la pustule avantageuse, l'&#339;il glauque &#224; souhait, et le teint de peau ... Comment dire ... Parfaitement adapt&#233; pour la soir&#233;e d'haloween.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

ben je fais des efforts hein...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

T'as mis ta verrue du dimanche ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

ouais, c'est un peu &#231;a...
nan, pis c'est surtout que sur cette photo-l&#224;, prise par un pote, je trouve que la d&#233;licate ligne de ma m&#226;choire est mieux mise en valeur...
ah le numerique quand meme c'est chouette
ya pas a tortiller du cul...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ya pas a tortiller du cul...



Ça tombe bien, tout le monde aurait cru que tu faisais "non" de la tête !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

pas mon genre... 
(oui, je sais, un vieux machin vient de me traiter, mais j'ignore superbement...)


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Novembre 2005)

la tout de suite je profite de ma nouvelle installation informatique


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> la tout de suite je profite de ma nouvelle installation informatique




où donc...?


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Novembre 2005)

ben &#224; Lyon... J'me suis ramen&#233; un &#233;cran tout nickel...
D'ailleurs, je voulais t'envoyer un sms sur la route, j'ai pens&#233; &#224; toi, mais je n'ai pas ton num&#233;ro. Ni de portable si tu en as un, ni de rien d'ailleurs...


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

salut tout le monde !  :love: 
Ca va ? 


Bon, ben, derni&#232;re soir&#233;e de vacances.... :sick:


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je suis le dessinateur préféré de Macounette.
> :rose: :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:
> :king:
> ...


----------



## Nephou (1 Novembre 2005)

petit salut rapide allong&#233; entre ma femme et ma fille _qui va finir par avoir faim_ encore dans son cosy.


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Solution: 


_Donne ta femme &#224; manger &#224; ta fille !!!!_

 :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> petit salut rapide allong&#233; entre ma femme et ma fille _qui va finir par avoir faim_ encore dans son cosy.


yen a qui s'emmerdent pas...


----------



## Nephou (1 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Solution:
> 
> 
> _Donne ta femme &#224; manger &#224; ta fille !!!!_
> ...


:mouais: 

c'est un peu ce qui se passe en fait :love:


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

AAAAH !!! 

Une sc&#232;ne de cannibalisme ??? 

FILME !  pour les archives de Macg&#233;, on sait jamais.... :rateau:
( un documentaire exclusif sur les moeurs de fan de Pomme dans "Ca se dispute jour apr&#232;s jour"  )


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

je vais vomir je reviens...
pierrou t'es bourre ou quoi?


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Non, mon cher petit, je suis dans mon &#233;tat le plus normal .... 






( _Ca fait flipper &#231;a hein ? _) :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

La m&#233;nant&#169;, je me dis que le bobbynountchacounet, y s'sent plus trop, et y s'prend pour le roi du floudre. Grosse production, ce soir, il semblerait que le d&#233;part en vacances de Stook lui ait donn&#233; des ailes, il nous refait la fable du blork qui veut se faire aussi gros floodeur que le Stook ! 

Ah, au fait, Bobby ch&#233;ri ch&#233;ri, si j'ai bien compris le vocabulaire des djeun's, traiter, &#231;a veut dire insulter, non ? Regardes mieux ton avatar, et explique moi comment il peut se tortiller du popotin sans faire non de la t&#234;te ? C'&#233;tait pas une insulte, c'&#233;tait une &#233;vidence !


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je me dis que le bobbynountchacounet, y s'sent plus trop, et y s'prend pour le roi du floudre.



Putain, j'ai cru lire :


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je me dis que le bobbynountchacounet, y s'sent plus trop, et y s'prend pour le roi du *foutre.*



:rateau: 

que d'émotions !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

T'as d'la bu&#233;e sous l'casque ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La ménant©, je me dis que le bobbynountchacounet, y s'sent plus trop, et y s'prend pour le roi du floudre. Grosse production, ce soir, il semblerait que le départ en vacances de Stook lui ait donné des ailes, il nous refait la fable du blork qui veut se faire aussi gros floodeur que le Stook !



Il y arrivera pas ..


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

Oui, et mon slip atomique laser en haute d&#233;finition 5.1 &#224; nettoyage automatique est tout tach&#233; !


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Novembre 2005)

retour de boulot... musique tranquile pour décompresser. Ptit  repas vite fait et grosse fatigue

:sleep: :sleep: 

vais pas faire de vieux os moi    

bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il y arrivera pas ..



Là, faut dire, c'est quand même un gros morceau, mais tu connais la réplique d'Audiard : "Les cons, ça ose tout ... C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnais !"


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

On les *reconnait * &#224; leur orthographe d&#233;plorable???


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

Tr&#232;s cher d'arc vas dehors, l'orthographe est une chose, la conjugaison en est une autre, tu devrais travailler un peu ton vocabulaire avant de critiquer les petites erreurs d'inattention de tes petits camarades !


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

*Pierrou sort son sabre laser, l'allume et, apr&#232;s l'avoir retourn&#233; ( l'&#233;tait dans le mauvais sens, me suis brul&#233; une couillle  ) pourfend ce motard inpudent d'un large revers :rateau:*

*Moi faut po me faire chier !! *


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *Moi faut po me faire chier !! *



Ça, évidemment, avec l'armure, c'est pas pratique pour chier, je comprend que ça t'emm ...* si on le provoque !   



(*) Hein ? Vi, au propre (façon de parler) comme au figuré !


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2005)

J'avais essay&#233; de monter une sonde...; mais quand elle m'a aspir&#233; les intestins... j'ai abandonn&#233;... 

Mais c'est vrai qu'&#224; enlever c'est chiant pour aller couler un bronze :rateau:
Je pars pour deux jours &#224; chaque fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

Bon, pour revenir au topic, je me dis que l&#224; m&#233;nant&#169;&#174;&#8482;, il va &#234;tre temps d'aller me faire dormir les yeux ! 

@+


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2005)

Pareil ! 
Je vais dodoter :rateau: 

A plus les gens...
je repars &#224; Angers demain pur le boulot... ma fr&#233;quence de post va se refroidir... dommage pour vous !  ( quoi? "bon d&#233;barras" ? )

Bon allez, bonne semaine &#224; vous :love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

sourire à la vie
sourire à la vie!!!

Ya que ça dans mes oreilles maintenant!! Je te t'en veux pas ça vaut mieux que les refrains de certaines annonces publicitaires que je nommerai pas de peur de me mettre ces mesures de rythmes à la con dans la tête..


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

T'aurais aimé que la nuit soit gagnante, que mon réveil ne sonne pas, que je soisen rettard au boulot! NA, niet! je suis fidèle au  poste!


Par contre..... j'ai pas tout à fait gagné


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck  &#192; ceux qui souffrent du dos, qui peuvent &#224; peine se lever hors du lit, pour qui c'est difficile d'attraper les p&#226;t&#233;s de foie sur la deuxi&#232;me tablette au fond du frigo.... bienvenue dans le cercle des lombagos 

Je suis tr&#232;s triste pour toi Mobyduck


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant je décompresse .. un programme quasi fini ... et un dvd de la serie murder one :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: miammm

a plus tard ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

là je termine mon café et puis je vais me preparer pour ma premiere journée de travail 
je commence en beauté : 8h30/20h30:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
si je trouve un cyber dans le parage je viendra faire un tour pendant ma pause
trop loins de chez moi pour rentrer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> si je trouve un cyber dans le parage je viendra faire un tour pendant ma pause



*Si elle trouve un Hot Spot*
c'est foutu





:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si elle trouve un Hot Spot*
> c'est foutu
> :rateau:




meme s'il y en a c'est loupé : j'ai pas de portable    




bizzzz les sages :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir j'ai ma Freebox!!!:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

Bienvenue au club


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2005)

Dernier matin tranquille en vacances 
L&#233;ger glandage devant l'ordi, avant d'aller me doucher 
Faut que je fasse ma valise aussi  

Sinon &#231;a va, vous ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je fasse ma valise aussi
> 
> Sinon ça va, vous ? :love:



t'as encore cassé ton droïde domestique ?   

A part ça, ça va, et toi ?


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2005)

Ces droides sont d'une suceptibilit&#233;.... Un coup de sabre, il se mettent en gr&#232;ve, ya plus de petit personnel, je vous dit


----------



## Ti'punch (2 Novembre 2005)

histoire de se donner du courage avant d'aller bosser un minimum cet aprem :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps...
> Je vous soumets cet article du Figaro sur les 30aires. Pourquoi ?
> 1. parce que je me sens concerné (  ) comme bon nombre d'entre vous aussi... désolé
> 2. parce que les autres doivent être au courant,
> ...


Bref, un article à la con pondu par un sociologue à la con qui a toujours plus d'idées sur les ce que les autres sont et pensent que les personnes directement concernées...


----------



## Malow (2 Novembre 2005)

Heu, là tout de suite maintenant.....je me dis qu'il va falloir que j'arrête les drogues. Je viens de voire passer 6 chevaux sur le bd Magenta a Paris.....6 cavaliers. J'hallucine....   :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Heu, là tout de suite maintenant.....je me dis qu'il va falloir que j'arrête les drogues. Je viens de voire passer 6 chevaux sur le bd Magenta a Paris.....6 cavaliers. J'hallucine....   :affraid:


Des restes de l'alcool d'ail?


----------



## Jec (2 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> histoire de se donner du courage avant d'aller bosser un minimum cet aprem :rateau:



J'y cours...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

là je termine mon café et puis je vais me preparer pour ma premiere journée de travail 
je commence en beauté : 8h30/20h30:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
si je trouve un cyber dans le parage je viendra faire un tour pendant ma pause
trop loins de chez moi pour rentrer  [/QUOTE]



Le travail maintenant, une grosse partie de ton temps va y passer. J'espère que tu es bien entourée, et n'oublie pas que pour le moral des troupes.: le jeu peut faire partie du travail!

alors répète après moi:

CHEF1 OUI! CHEF!

:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> histoire de se donner du courage avant d'aller bosser un minimum cet aprem :rateau:


m'en parle même pas on en a encore 400 gratos à boire avant la fin du mois


----------



## lumai (2 Novembre 2005)

Bon ! Un th&#233; et je ressaye ce foutu num&#233;ro dont toutes les lignes sont occup&#233;es. Veuillez rappeler ult&#233;rieurement !


----------



## Grug2 (2 Novembre 2005)

entre r&#234;veries romantiques et 300 icones &#224; r&#233;aliser pour la semaine derniere, je constate avec bonheur que la nouvelle version de vbulletin prend enfin les points de suspension typographique dans safari.

( &#8230; )


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> entre rêveries romantiques et 300 icones à réaliser pour la semaine derniere, je constate avec bonheur que la nouvelle version de vbulletin prend enfin les points de suspension typographique dans safari.
> 
> ( ? )



Euuh ... Ça n'allait pas dans les p'tits bonheurs, ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuh ... Ça n'allait pas dans les p'tits bonheurs, ça ?



Non car il s'en est rendu compte là mainant !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Ben plus y a de grains de quartz plus l'angle de frottement est &#233;lev&#233;, donc c'est plus r&#233;sistant &#224; la compression (sigma 1).


----------



## Grug2 (2 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me prends la tête pour illustrer de manière claire le circuit du traitement du sable marin pour la fabrication du béton _(attention à la granulométrie et la composition silicieuse !!)_
> :mouais:
> :sleep:



pas mal, je te l'echange contre un karaok&#233; en 12 pixels et en noir et blanc


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Novembre 2005)

L&#224; maintenant, tout de suite, je vais me faire un th&#233; gingembre citron, et je vais me mettre &#224; bosser parce qu'il faut bien, de temps en temps...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2005)

Tiens si je rentrais chez moi?


----------



## lumai (2 Novembre 2005)

L&#224; maintenant...
Apr&#232;s avoir mis en route une soupe de cresson, je savoure un ti'punch, CharlElie dans les nonors. &#199;a faisait longtemps !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; je me prends la t&#234;te pour illustrer de mani&#232;re claire le circuit du traitement du sable marin pour la fabrication du b&#233;ton _(attention &#224; la granulom&#233;trie et la composition silicieuse !!)_
> :mouais:
> :sleep:





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben plus y a de grains de quartz plus l'angle de frottement est &#233;lev&#233;, donc c'est plus r&#233;sistant &#224; la compression (sigma 1).



SM a raison, parce que sans &#231;a, c'est silice que &#231;a pourrait glisser !


----------



## Nephou (2 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> SM a raison, parce que sans ça, c'est silice que ça pourrait glisser !




_Chacun aura noté qu&#8217;il lui a fallu une heure et vingt minutes_


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Novembre 2005)

L&#224; maintenant, 






Paye ton &#233;quation...


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2005)

Ppffff trop fastoche !  La réponse est 1 !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Novembre 2005)

Me femme vient de rentrer. Baiser sur la joue. "Bonsoir, comment vas-tu ?" "Bien merci et toi ?" "Ça va, merci." Des mots banals, dénués de tout sens. Elle va dans cuisine, je reste devant mon écran. La félure devient un gouffre.
Combien de temps encore avant l'irréparable ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Me femme vient de rentrer. Baiser sur la joue. "Bonsoir, comment vas-tu ?" "Bien merci et toi ?" "Ça va, merci." Des mots banals, dénués de tout sens. Elle va dans cuisine, je reste devant mon écran. La félure devient un gouffre.
> Combien de temps encore avant l'irréparable ?



Pas gai, tout çà...


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Novembre 2005)

L'amie du moment  est à 400 kms 
On se voit bientôt 
En attendant un p'tit moment passé avec iSight et alors que nous étions tous deux tristounnet auparavant, nous voilà heureux
Enfin presque ....
On airmerait tellement être prêt l'un de l'autre
Mais l'air du temps, fait que nous sommes content LA


----------



## laurent_iMac (2 Novembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Me femme vient de rentrer. Baiser sur la joue. "Bonsoir, comment vas-tu ?" "Bien merci et toi ?" "Ça va, merci." Des mots banals, dénués de tout sens. Elle va dans cuisine, je reste devant mon écran. La félure devient un gouffre.
> Combien de temps encore avant l'irréparable ?



Va la rejoindre
Vite même
Et passez un bon moment ensemble, ne serait ce que manger ensemble, rire ensemble et la regarder respirer aussi. Tout simplement
Qu'est ce qui est le plus important ?
Ton bonheur ou ton écran ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Novembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Ton bonheur ou ton écran ?



Désolé mais ça n'a *absolument* rien à voir avec ça.
C'était simplement pour dire que les petits (ou grands maintenant pour moi) moments de la vie peuvent être bons ou mauvais, tristes ou gais.
Ne le prends surtout pas mal, mais je ne demandais rien de spécial en écrivant ces lignes. 
C'était juste mon humeur du moment.
Désolé d'avoir, apparemment, perturbé ce thread.


----------



## macelene (2 Novembre 2005)

Deux semaines non stop enfermée dans mon bocal... et maintenant lorsque j'en sors je ne vois que la nuit... ... je n'aime pas du tout cette entrée dans les mois froids...  


Vivement le jour où les jours commenceront à rallonger....    et puis le week end tout proche où nous allons Tous nous réunir pour une Sushis PArty's...  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

voilà, je debarque a 9h mais ma chef s'etant trompé , je devais commencer a midi !!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

celle que je vais remplacer impossible a joindre , elle ne se pointera que a midi
ma chef sera furax de devoir tout decaler (train, taxi ect )  

bonne nouvelle :  j'ai reçu un mon contrat et .....c'est un cdi   

mausvaise nouvelle: j'ai pas 44h mais 45 et cette semaine donc 48 !! :rateau: :rateau: 

mes 2 vendeuses sont de vraix fausse , j'attends juste que celle que je remplace part ..
a ce moment là elles auront interet a bouger leur fesses et faire comme je dis et
elle ont interet a suivre ....

j'ai passé un moment tres tres desagreable dans la reserve et dans nos w.c. :
un vrai merdier dans le toilettes, des papier sales partout , des moitié de sanduich desseché, des bouteilles de sirop moisit :mouais: :mouais: des dattes par terre pourrie
sans compter le rouleaux vides de pq .....j'ai remplis un sac poubelle de 50 l   

j'ai un peu nettoyée , demain j'achete de quoi avoir le lavabo et le wc blanc ...
ne pas oublier les gants:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

j'ai prevenu que c'est la premiere et derniere fois que je met la mains dans leur merde :mouais: 
a partir de la semaine prochaine a tour de role et par semaine entiere chaqu'un fera le menage

l'arriere boutique est bien le reflet de l'avant , il faut tout reamenager , le magasin ; le stock, la gestion ....
la tache sera pas facile , j'ai demandé a descendre les boites en hauteur (au fait, c'est plutot la volonté de ma chef)
 et celle que je vais remplacer elle m'a envoié au diable :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: : elle ne le fera pas

j'ai commencé a ranger un peu la caisse , j'ai trouvé un dossier contenant une 100etaine de pages qui attendent d'etre faxé!!!:mouais: :mouais: 

j'ai pas eu le plaisir de voir comment fermer la caisse , elle m'as dit que de toute façon elle ne fait pas comme les autre !!!suis mal barré !!!!!!!   

enfin, elle n'a m'as pas laché non plus les clefs et au moment de sortir de la galerie elle a fait marche arriere me disant qu'elle allait y faire un tour , voir un magasin de fringues .....

suis plutot paumé mais j'y arrivera , deja pour commencer auj j'ai fait un bon c.a.   


voili voilà


----------



## Jean-iMarc (2 Novembre 2005)

Une bonne grosse journée quoi
Bon courage pour tout remettre d'aplomb.


----------



## Spyro (3 Novembre 2005)

Vas y tatav tu vas les mettre au pas !   :love: :love:
Un cdi c'est un bonne nouvelle !!


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous, je suis une fois de plus le premier arriv&#233; au septi&#232;me &#233;tage, c&#244;t&#233; rue Cognacq-Jay. Je vais sortir sans doute sur la terrasse pour finir le _gran espresso_ en regardant le d&#244;me des Invalides ou la tour Eiffel. Puis je me plongerai dans les _memo_ de Publicis consultants avant de tripatouiller les pages du .com.

L&#224; maintenant ? je pense aux canettes rang&#233;es en pyramide par mes soins avec une alternance de gris et de rouge dans le local aux imprimantes appel&#233; tisannerie par d&#233;rision et l'existence en son sein d'un r&#233;frig&#233;rateur et de d'une cafeti&#232;re.

Je me dis aussi que je fais de longues phrases pour pas grand chose.


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Baeurkg.
> :sick:
> Je pourrais avoir une boite de thon _normal_ ?
> :rose:





Ah bon tu viens toi aussi...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Novembre 2005)

*Retrouvez les aventure du purfilsdelasagesse*
sur 3615 "ma vie"*





*_0,34 centime d'Euro/minute_


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

Roberto a dit:
			
		

> Des sushis. Quelle horreur. A part l'effet de mode, soyez francs : vous aimez ça ?



franchement, je suis fan.....:love:.....
hum....le thon rouge.....:love:...


bon, bonne journée a tous....
...LePurFils, j'ai perdu mon minitel, ta pas un site aussi.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2005)

Reçu la Freebox. Me reste plus qu'à peindre l'appart ce weekend et déballer canapé. Je vais enfin pouvoir m'installer vraiment chez moi!:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage




Ca marche nickel.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passé un moment tres tres desagreable dans la reserve et dans nos w.c. :
> un vrai merdier dans le toilettes, des papier sales partout , des moitié de sanduich desseché, des bouteilles de sirop moisit :mouais: :mouais: des dattes par terre pourrie
> sans compter le rouleaux vides de pq .....j'ai remplis un sac poubelle de 50 l
> 
> ...





Dit donc, ils sont pas gêné tes collègues...   Bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## Patamach (3 Novembre 2005)

Trop de taff
Pas assez de temps
Salaire de misère
Belle paire de seins devant moi
Un peu de soul sort des enceintes

Nous sommes des rats dans un labyrinthe


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps... même Free s'améliore


Jamais eu de problèmes avec eux, même dans mon ancien appart. Je peux pas en dire autant de télé 2 ou de Neuf, ni de wanamou...


----------



## Spyro (3 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Baeurkg.
> :sick:
> Je pourrais avoir une boite de thon _normal_ ?


Moi j'aime beaucoup les sushis  
Et je vois pas comment ça peut être un effet de mode, ça existe quand même depuis plusieurs dizaines d'années le japon, au moins.
Enfin je crois.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Effet de mode ici, et &#231;a c'est s&#251;r.


----------



## Pierrou (3 Novembre 2005)

duex heures de pause avec le cours de sport 
J'aime le sport en pr&#233;pa, c'est facultatif et on fait jamais la meme chose :rateau:
Je suis chaud pour la muscu 

et vous &#231;a va? :love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Me femme vient de rentrer. Baiser sur la joue. "Bonsoir, comment vas-tu ?" "Bien merci et toi ?" "Ça va, merci." Des mots banals, dénués de tout sens. Elle va dans cuisine, je reste devant mon écran. La félure devient un gouffre.
> Combien de temps encore avant l'irréparable ?




Rejoins-la pour un instant, le seul effort à faire: se lever. Nous on est toutjours là !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Re&#231;u la Freebox. Me reste plus qu'&#224; peindre l'appart ce weekend et d&#233;baller canap&#233;. Je vais enfin pouvoir m'installer vraiment chez moi!:love:



Euuh ... Tu sais, la FreeBox fonctionne tr&#232;s bien m&#234;me si tu ne repeins pas l'appart ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je vais préparer le diner.
> :mouais:
> Non non : *aucune idée* avant de contempler le contenu du frigo et du congélateur d'un air soucieux et attentif, les yeux plissés par la concentration, et au c½ur le secret espoir de trouver un menu sensass pour ce soir.


Un conseil ; évite tout ce qui peut être à base de béchamel


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> hinhin très drôle.
> :mouais:


Je sais c'était facile mais la tentation était grande :rose:

Et puis tu sais on est tous passés par là un jour ou l'autre,  tu verras bientôt ce sera de l'histoire ancienne ! Allez Roberto soit fort ! 

 

Tiens d'ailleurs je n'ai toujours pas d'idée moi pour ce soir :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

J'en ai jamais rat&#233; une, faut juste suivre la recette


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai jamais raté une, faut juste suivre la recette


Pareil sauf que j'ai jamais regardé la recette et toc


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

Une odeur que je crois reconna&#238;tre flotte dans l'air devant ma fen&#234;tre, sucr&#233;  amer, cr&#233;meuse, Je succombe &#224; suspendre le temps

Qui a fait du caf&#233;????

pause1


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Novembre 2005)

J'ai récupéré la magnéto de la 5hp, elle fait de superbes étincelles  bon, yapluka mettre les tuyaux d'eau, caler l'allumage et tourner la manivelle ...
Je suis impatient d'entendre ses premiers vroum ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant je suis hyper fatiguée .....aujourdhui je commence a 13h mais un tas de truc
m'attends ce matin mais je renonce deja a aller faire les courses
j'ai les jambes en compote !!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: je reporte a lundi donc !! 


un truc marrant  ?  

ben hier, celle que je vais remplacer m'as dis que je suis trop antipatique
que les 2 vendeuses me supportent pas , que je suis pas socialbles ect ect 
que les autres responsables  travaillant dans la galerie ne m'aiment pas 
(haaaaa bon, ils me connaissent  deja a bout  d'une journée et demi ???? )

ma reponse n'est pas eté de celle plus aimable et s'elle est virée ce n'est surement pas pour rien    


apres ces "sympatique" moment voilà qu'elle part a la cafeteria faire les papier gestion   
(ben, tu sais, toulmonde fait comme cela , je reviens dans 1h .....comprendre , je papote aussi avec les autres donc compter 2h)
 quelques minutes apres une cliente qui avait eté prise en charge le matin par  elle reviens et me dit 

"ben dis donc, votre vendeuse elle est vraiment desagreable !!!":mouais: :mouais: 

j'ai vraiment eu du mal a ne pas eclater de rire


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai récupéré la magnéto de la 5hp, elle fait de superbes étincelles  bon, yapluka mettre les tuyaux d'eau, caler l'allumage et tourner la manivelle ...
> Je suis impatient d'entendre ses premiers vroum ...


5hp ? photo !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci je cherchais sur le site HP  j'en &#233;tais aux ICPMS quadripoles


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ça, je réclame plus que des photos, y nous faut un redémarrage en direct par iChat avec l'iSight© !
> 
> :love: :love:



Héhé, moi aussi, j'ai une 5hp, mais elle est plus petite (c'est ma fille qui la conduit)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ça, je réclame plus que des photos, y nous faut un redémarrage en direct par iChat avec l'iSight© !
> 
> :love: :love:




Oui, c'est ça !  

Pour l'instant, elle ressemble encore à 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais quand le moteur tournera, ça va me donner du courage pour la suite ...

Je vous ai mis des photos là  

Ca me tarde ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, moi aussi, j'ai une 5hp, mais elle est plus petite (c'est ma fille qui la conduit)




Elle est (sont) génial !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Elle est (sont) génial !!!



En fait, c'est bien ma fille, mais la voiture fait partie de la collection de Belle Maman (musée rêve Auto Jeunesse, 16120 Mosnac, à une petite vingtaine de Km à l'ouest d'Angoulême). Il y a des petites, mais aussi des grosses.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2005)

Bon là maintenant, j'ai fait un petit passage éclair sur MacGé, mais il est temps d'y aller...   j'ai à faire...  Bonsoir à tous.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (4 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bon là maintenant, j'ai fait un petit passage éclair sur MacGé, mais il est temps d'y aller...   j'ai à faire...  Bonsoir à tous.




Bonne journée! ou bonne nuit!


----------



## maiwen (4 Novembre 2005)

l&#224; maintenant ... je boule &#224; 5  ... et puis j'ai fini mon pain chocolat aussi  ... et je vais essayer de retourner travailler un peu ... quand m&#234;me


----------



## supermoquette (4 Novembre 2005)

file !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Novembre 2005)

:sleep:....
bon, ben, de retour du boulot...
entre mes horaires classiques... et la reprise de la saison de tir a l'arc, me reste plus trop de temps...
d'autant que l'année derniere j'avais un peu fait l'impasse sur le second...mais cette année, je suis en plein dedans....
enfin, je constate qu'il me reste encore un peu de temps pour poster....


----------



## Nexka (4 Novembre 2005)

La maintenant, et depuis hier aprem, mon chauffage est bloqué sur ON :hein: impossible de l'éteindre ou de le baisser...  Le dépanneur ne vient qu'en début de semaine prochaine  Il doit faire 40 degrés  
Ce soir c'est soirée bikini, je vais sortir la marguarita et les glaçons :love:





_Je vous dis pas la note de GDF que je vais avoir :affraid:_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant, et depuis hier aprem, mon chauffage est bloqué sur ON :hein: impossible de l'éteindre ou de le baisser...  Le dépanneur ne vient qu'en début de semaine prochaine  Il doit faire 40 degrés
> Ce soir c'est soirée bikini, je vais sortir la marguarita et les glaçons :love:
> 
> 
> ...




lol... sur ton tableau electrique... t'as pit etre un truc pour couper ton chauffage...  
ou sinon,tu coupes tout, et soirée bougie... c'est bien aussi :love: :love:

mais bon soirée bikini... j'aurais peut etre fait de rien dire :love:


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'est soirée bikini


   
:love: :love: 
:rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, je constate qu'il me reste encore un peu de temps pour poster....




*Et Stookette*
elle passe après le floude ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> lol... sur ton tableau electrique... t'as pit etre un truc pour couper ton chauffage...
> ou sinon,tu coupes tout, et soirée bougie... c'est bien aussi :love: :love:
> 
> mais bon soirée bikini... j'aurais peut etre fait de rien dire :love:



Là, on voit ceux qui suivent, elle s'inquiète pour sa note GDF, moi, je couperais plutôt le robinet au compteur à gaz, mais ce sera soirée doudoune/couette renforcée !


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, on voit ceux qui suivent, elle s'inquiète pour sa note GDF, moi, je couperais plutôt le robinet au compteur à gaz, mais ce sera soirée doudoune/couette renforcée !



Pas mal  

Ouaip j'ai coupé ma chaudière, ça va mieux.  En plus je peux couper le gaz du chauffage sans couper celui de l'eau chaude :love: 
Mais comme tu dis, ce soir ça sera soirée grand nord canadien  Avec tenue de bucheronne!!! :rateau:  


_Aprés ça si j'attrape pas un chaud froid moi_


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Deux histoires en "crayonnés propres" _(c'est à dire scotché de partout mais lisib'...  )_, 20 et 24 cases, 44 en tout c'est à dire 22 pages.
> 
> :mouais:
> *Quoi ?*
> ...



Hum ! Ça sent le tome deux, par ici :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Novembre 2005)

Hop... ! 

Pierrou back to Nantes for le Ouikande ! :rateau:
Au programme.... ben boulot.. et le reste, je sais po encore 

Et vous, ça va? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et Stookette*
> elle passe après le floude ?




non, quand meme pas, faut pas dec...


----------



## ginette107 (5 Novembre 2005)

Tout de suite là maintenant... Ben pas motivée   pour finir les dernieres pages de ce maudit mémoire  

Sinon l'air est doux, le chat ronronne et me dis c'est l'heure de la sieste là encore :love: 

et je poste...  

c'est dingue toutes les choses qu'on peut  trouver à faire quand on a pas envie de faire un truc :rateau: 

Là par exemple j'irai presque faire du repassage


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Novembre 2005)

sortie du lit difficile...

thè au miel pour guérir ce méchant (très méchant !) mal de gorge !!:sick:  fièvre qui remonte...

mal aux oreilles, rien qui va !:hosto:

le temps est pourri, fait froid, pas le courage de sortir aller voir le medecin !pfff journée foutue !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (5 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> sortie du lit difficile...
> 
> thè au miel pour guérir ce méchant (très méchant !) mal de gorge !!:sick:  fièvre qui remonte...
> 
> ...




Soigne toi biien, y a pas autre chose à faire!! 
Je vais  prendre le vaccin contre la grippe cette année encore....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Novembre 2005)

*Là maintenant ?*
Il est plus que temps de soutenir l'industrie brassicole


----------



## nicogala (5 Novembre 2005)

Fance 10 - Australie 9 ... score tendu pour un petit match de Rugby que ça faisait longtemps que je m'en était pas regardé un... (et en plus j'ai l'ambiance en direct du Vél' par la fenêtre ... top!)
Le tout en mangeant des châtaignes avec de la gelée de coing maison (au garam masala svp  )  (ça vous fais mal aussi sous l'ongle du pouce qd vous pelez des châtaignes bouillies ? )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

clope, st-emilion, ba je suis fin pres pour attaquer mon premier memo de methodo universitaire...


----------



## Spyro (6 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


    

Ça va pas non ???
C'est pas le cercle ici  :hein:


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, j'ai passé une journée... On va dire reposante, avec un peu de musique, un bon couscous, et je vais filer au lit.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Novembre 2005)

je m'endors à l'aube .. en pensant à une femme ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah non effectivement *c'est pas le Cercle©* : elle est montrable, la dame, et elle a un regard pudique.
> 
> :rose:
> :love: :love:



En fait là se trouve la différence entre une photo d'art (comme celles du catalogue de la Redoute©®&#8482;  par exemple) et une photo cochonne ... Tout est dans le regard, en fait !   

Edith : Là ménant©, je me dis que le volume de la musique disco de MacGe à subi un traitement drastique dans la nuit


----------



## Pierrou (6 Novembre 2005)

Moi je reviens d'aller casser des bagnoles :rateau:
Nan, je rigole ! 

Je grave des trucs pour mon boubouk et apres je me remets au boulot :sick:


----------



## Jec (6 Novembre 2005)

aïe... lendemain d'hier .... :rateau: :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Là, il fait un temps superbe, c'est dimanche pas encoré mangé : ça va on a le temps.
Je reviens d'un vide grenier, comme me le faisait remarquer Lo c'est marrant ce concept, un vide grenier c'est pour acheter les merdes dont les autres ne veulent plus ! 

Et puis il y à aussi les gars qui viennent vendre des choses dans les vide-greniers ... c'est combien ce truc là ?
 180 ¤ ça date de telle époque c'est hyper recherché ! :mouais: 

 :hein: bref passons des pros quoi qui viennent vendre des trucs moches hors de prix !

Pas mal de vinyls épluchés, de poussière déplacée, de bibelots incroyablement laids croisés, j'ai même vu des CD copiés à vendre, des collections incroyables de vaisselle (genre celle offerte par Tante Gertrude pour le Noël 92) ... 

Le plus étrange je crois que c'était ce type qui ne vendait QUE des ... ciseaux! oui des ciseaux un tas de ciseaux posés par terre ! 
Un peu intrigant même 


Bilan de l'opération : de la pâte à modelé toute neuve emballée et tout pour 3 fois rien, ça occupe la plus petite et parfume le salon ... et 7 numéros d'HARA KIRI (78/82). :love:

 et se ballader dans les rues avec des Hara Kiri dans les bras ... on se fait même pas remarquer  y'à de ces couvertures* ! :rose: :love: 


* naaan quand vous retournez : c'est pire les dos !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (6 Novembre 2005)

L'air du temps...*Frais* !

Dans mon plaid, devant l'ordi, les cheveux mouilés !   :sleep:

Toujours mal à la gorge, un peu moins quand même...:rose:

Pas grande motivation pour ouvrir mes bouquins ! peut-être une petite sieste...:sleep: 

Faim ! :rateau: vais aller rendre visite à mon frigo...! 

Et puis me faire un grand thè-miel !!!!  



:love:


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bilan de l'opération : de la pâte à modelé toute neuve emballée et tout pour 3 fois rien, ça occupe la plus petite et parfume le salon ... et 7 numéros d'HARA KIRI (78/82). :love:
> 
> et se ballader dans les rues avec des Hara Kiri dans les bras ... on se fait même pas remarquer  y'à de ces couvertures* ! :rose: :love:
> 
> ...



Rhooo :love:

Te me les preteras dis??? :love: J'adore Hara Kiri  J'en ai lut quelques un de mon papa, c'est trop bien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je reviens d'aller casser des bagnoles :rateau:



*ESPÈCE DE RACAILLE*
à carchériser !!!






 
:hein:


----------



## Imaginus (6 Novembre 2005)

J'epluche le catalogue on line de Thomann histoire d'exploser ma carte bleue dans l'achat irresponsable d'une guitare electrique en fin de serie ou d'une promo à reveiller les morts. En vain 

Demain je dois me lever à 4h30 ca me la fou mal. :sleep:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (6 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah non effectivement *c'est pas le Cercle©* : elle est montrable, la dame, et elle a un regard pudique.
> 
> :rose:
> :love: :love:




Tout vrai regard est un désir. (Mousset)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

J'ai la désespérable impression de pisser dans un violon  
Et c'est pas bon pour le violon :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (6 Novembre 2005)

bfff ben moi je vais bientôt aller prendre le train... 
Le voyage c'est relou, une fois arrivé dans mon chtit studio bien cool, ça va :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

un p'tit  pour dire que je vais bien mais le moral est tres bas
le travail est plus que crevant , je rentre le soir apres 21h un biz a la famille
et je m'endort aussi tot que j'ai avalé le seul  p'tit repas de la journée  qui passe vraiment pas

j'ai deja perdu 3 kg , mais vu mes kilos cela c'est la seule chose positive


pour pouvoir avoir un salaire equivalent au smic pour mes 45h par semaine
je dois atteindre un c.a. que meme les magasin de paris (ils sont en tete de liste dans le ca mensuel)
ont du mal a atteindre


j'ai envoié ce matin 5 candidatures , j'espere vraiment avoir une reponse


j'ai plus de vie de famille, plus de temp pour moi, plus du temp pour rien au fait 
j'ai envie d'envoyer tout balader mais je ne peux pas


là je vais plonger dans un bain .....a plus tard ou a demain peut etre


----------



## Hippocampe (6 Novembre 2005)

Courage Princess, courage...
Ne baisse pas les bras... bien que ce soit sans doute difficile, accroche-toi.
Chercher ailleurs dès maintenant est raisonnable.
Pleins de bonnes pensées pour toi :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Courage Princess...


----------



## sofiping (6 Novembre 2005)

là , pour le moment , je poste à une main ..... la deuxième est occupée dans mes cheveux .... 
J'ai voulu faire ma belle en mettant un produit à raidir les tifs (les cheveux raides ... un rêve de longue date ) et maintenant j'ai des grosses boucles qui font des gros noeuds :mouais: ...... j'ai donc une  main ......... coincée ..... dans ce ..... foutoir de m......ça m'énèr........ une tondeuse    

En gros je glandouille en me demandant si je descends à l'atelier


----------



## Hippocampe (6 Novembre 2005)

Dis La Mouette, t'es modo depuis quand ?? 

A moins que je sois bigle, il me semblait pas...


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Dis La Mouette, t'es modo depuis quand ??
> 
> A moins que je sois bigle, il me semblait pas...




Depuis une heure...:rose:   

Dans la section informatique nomade...si je peux vous aider,vous et vos mobiles...je vous aides dans la limites de mes petites expériences dans le domaine...


----------



## Hippocampe (6 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Depuis une heure...:rose:
> 
> Dans la section informatique nomade...si je peux vous aider,vous et vos mobiles...je vous aides dans la limites de mes petites expériences dans le domaine...



Rhâââ :love: :love: j'ai l'oeil quand même, hein...


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Novembre 2005)

L'air du temps de là _maintenant_....


    

en résumé ça donne ça....

j'ai pris ma matinée pour cause de maladie donc grasse mat' :sleep:

et la un imprévu, une surprise,    rien de positif ni de négatif juste 

voilà...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps de là _maintenant_....
> 
> 
> en résumé ça donne ça....
> ...




on remplace par quoi nous tes     ????


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps de là _maintenant_....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es enceinte ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Novembre 2005)

Là, je me dis que je finirais bien ma nuit si j'étais pas au boulot...:sleep:


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> T'es enceinte ?



oulala *non*...


----------



## ginette107 (7 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps de là _maintenant_....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excuse moi, j'aurai mieux fait de me taire  :rose: 
fais pas grand chose de positif moi en ce moment


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi, j'aurai mieux fait de me taire  :rose:
> fais pas grand chose de positif moi en ce moment



t'en fais pas pour ça 
je suis juste surprise   

mais tant mieux si les choses sont mises au clair  :rose: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2005)

ouf


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

là une de 2 vendeuse vient de m'appeler a midi

"madame r... ???"  (et pouquoi pas madame claude :mouais: )
"oui, bonjour Chihuahua (non , elle s'appelle pas comme cela mais son prenom est tres rassemblants ; suis sure que un jour ou l'autre je vais encore faire la gaffe  )
'ben , j. est partie en pause (deja????? ) et j'ai recompté le fond caisse, c'est bon"
"est que j. a fini de ranger la reserve?"
"non, on a eu du monde ce matin"   
"donc , on a un bon c.a. deja ce matin, bien   "
"heummm :rose: non, juste une vente , je vous laisse il y a une cliente":rateau: :rateau: 


je me fais pas trop d'illusion, demain je retrouvera le magasin exactement comme
je l'ai quitté samedi soir !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


amen


----------



## Spyro (7 Novembre 2005)

Tiens j'ai appris pourquoi on voyait pas notre collègue Chinoise qui devait venir. C'est parce qu'en fait elle a du retourner en Chine parce que quelqu'un de sa famille avait un truc grave et qu'elle a un soucis de visa pour revenir :hein: Alors en ce moment elle doit être en train de faire des pieds et des mains à l'ambassade pour faire accélérer un peu les choses 
Heureusement elle a eu le temps de s'inscrire à la fac ici, donc ils vont bien finir par nous la rendre   :rateau:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (7 Novembre 2005)

Encore une journée à la maison, c'est d'une tristesse. Ce que je voudrais faire , je peux pas le faire de toute façon. Et pendant ce temps-là les $$$ ne rentrent pas. En tout cas pas autant. 

Bon je fais une liste de ce que je peux faire

Bonne journée!

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

je viens de signer le carnet d'avaluations nationales  de fiston  

lecture 15/16
calcul 14/14

c'est bete mais ça fait plaisir de signer de telles choses :love: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2005)

et bien, ça y est, nous venons d'avoir une confirmation officielle: nous avons gagné un concours de logements à montpellier... 

c'est la première fois et c'est cool


----------



## katelijn (7 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et bien, ça y est, nous venons d'avoir une confirmation officielle: nous avons gagné un concours de logements à montpellier...
> 
> c'est la première fois et c'est cool



Sincères félicitations
 

On peut voir ou?


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Sincères félicitations
> 
> 
> On peut voir ou?



bientôt, il faut d'abord que je fasse complètement réactualiser notre site, qui est pour le moment un gros bordel...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

rien ne sert de pisser dans un violon, ni même de crier fort
il suffit de taper là où sa fait mal et ça réagit très vite :mouais:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (8 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une journée à la maison, c'est d'une tristesse. Ce que je voudrais faire , je peux pas le faire de toute façon. Et pendant ce temps-là les $$$ ne rentrent pas. En tout cas pas autant.
> 
> Bon je fais une liste de ce que je peux faire
> 
> ...




Il y a un peu plus d'un mois, j'étais pas au top, mais petit à petit, ça remonte, donc courage !


----------



## ginette107 (8 Novembre 2005)

L'air du temps: bizarre  
Tout le monde vient raconter sa petite dépression...
Alors la mienne commence ces jours ci et va s'arrêter rapidement je l'éspère...
Aujourd'hui, c'était mon anniversaire, vous savez ce jour ou l'on est censé être heureux et souffler ses bougies.
Pour moi, c'était pas vraiment ça une humeur triste toute la journée, à pleurer pour un rien  
ah se vautrer devant des niaiseries et à se dire que l'on est malheureuse.
La moindre initiative paraît insurmontable...
Pourquoi se met on dans des états pareils...
Alors qu'on a autour de nous des gens qui nous aime et même ça on essaierai presque de le détruire alors que c'est ce que l'on redoute le plus

brèves de vie tout court peut être est ce?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (8 Novembre 2005)

Ahhhh les dates des fetes au bonheur formaté et obligé ...
Et noel approche .... pffff


----------



## Spyro (8 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant l'air du temps est plutôt frais, la barre psychologique des 20°C est atteinte, mais je ne veux pas allumer le chauffage, faut pas exagérer non plus !!! On est qu'en novembre !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant l'air du temps est plutôt frais, la barre psychologique des 20°C est atteinte, mais je ne veux pas allumer le chauffage, faut pas exagérer non plus !!! On est qu'en novembre !!



MAis qu'est ce que tu fous debout à cette heure là à photographier tes bonshommes Lego?   :sleep: :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas bien de piquer les thermomètres dans les cimetières.


----------



## Hippocampe (8 Novembre 2005)

Je ne vois que 3 options:
- soit il y a beaucoup de taf'
- soit il fait de l'insomnie
- soit il a pas le moral

... c'est vrai que c'est étonnant... :mouais: nan il a dû choper ça sur gougoule !!


----------



## Grug2 (8 Novembre 2005)

et sans baguette ?


----------



## Spyro (8 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est vrai que c'est étonnant... :mouais: nan il a dû choper ça sur gougoule !!


Les Jedi LEGO sur gougoule ?
Inculte !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai pensé, SM l'a écrit !
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



QUOI!!!, tu n'aimes pas stiveune cigale... je suis un peu déçu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

Je pense qu'il considère surtout que le noble organe (non, la voix !) de stiveune six gales se marie mal avec un boomer de b½uf, particulièrement vers 4 h du mat.


----------



## ginette107 (8 Novembre 2005)

Ce matin ça va mieux  
Merci à tous pour vos messages sympathiques  :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (8 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant l'air du temps est plutôt frais, la barre psychologique des 20°C est atteinte, mais je ne veux pas allumer le chauffage, faut pas exagérer non plus !!! On est qu'en novembre !!




20° !!! dire qu'hier soir en sortant du boulot, j'ai presque gratté la voiture ...  grat grat


----------



## Spyro (8 Novembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> 20° !!! dire qu'hier soir en sortant du boulot, j'ai presque gratté la voiture ...  grat grat


Vi non mais c'est psychologique  
Et puis franchement je soupçonne ce thermomètre de surestimer la température  :rateau:
C'est un thermomètre optimiste


----------



## Grug2 (8 Novembre 2005)

bon, j'y retourne.
2 pages à faire pour lundi (dernier), et à peine commencé&#8230;


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vi non mais c'est psychologique
> Et puis franchement je soupçonne ce thermomètre de surestimer la température  :rateau:
> C'est un thermomètre optimiste



c'est sûr que pour être thermomètre dans un cimetière, il vaut mieux être optimiste...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'y retourne.
> 2 pages à faire pour lundi (dernier), et à peine commencé?



Dis leur que tu avais compris que c'était pour Novembre 2006


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dis leur que tu avais compris que c'était pour Novembre 2006



Mais INDÉPENDANT, ça se prononce pareil, mais c'est pas la même chose. S'il suit ton conseil, il risque de voir sa facture réglée en décembre 2007, et je ne pense pas que ce soit le but de la man½uvre ...


----------



## Grug2 (8 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit : tout dépend *des pages de quoi.*


de Bd,   avec scenario et dialogues imposés (moins motivant du coup, un truc enfant à moitié pedagogique) avec le plus gros : Cacul de la taille du texte à rentrer  

Mais bon, ça me change des coups de fils pour me faire payer mes factures en retard, du temps perdu à me lamenter sur ma carte bleue qui a viré au rouge (avec des flammes -  très joli.) ou à revasser sur mes histoires d'amour delicates.

Bon, je mange un truc et je m'y remets, parce que je fais quand même le boulot le plus cool de la terre


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Non non c'est le mien.


----------



## anntraxh (8 Novembre 2005)

là je viens de faire la béchamel (ni fadasse ni insipide ni grumeleuse !  ) parce que ce matin, de retour du marché, j'avais fait la bolognese aux tomates fraîches, et que pour faire le lasagne faut les deux, et qu'entre les deux j'ai peinturé et tripoté une CSS ( j'adore ! :rateau:  ) et que là je vais mettre le lasagne au four.

Et je me sers un apéro.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui je ne roule plus illégalement
ma voiture à une carte grise et un contrôle technique tout neuf


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Novembre 2005)

mélancolie .. passer à coté de ... si près ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non non c'est le mien.



Mais c'est un métier préhistorique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je ne roule plus illégalement
> ma voiture à une carte grise et un contrôle technique tout neuf





*Alors un conseil*
ne la gare pas à Clichy sous bois


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors un conseil*
> ne la gare pas à Clichy sous bois



Je risque pas de faire 500 bornes pour me garer
chez moi c'est la campagne ...
Mais ils peuvent venir bruler mes deux autres super cinq qui traîne sur un parking


----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant ?
Ti'punch au rhum mauricien et olives de chez mon marchand d'olives :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ginette107 (8 Novembre 2005)

Toute de suite un peu la boule au ventre  

J'attends les commentaires de mon prof sur mon mémoire, il doit m'appeler à 9 heures  
J'ai un peur du verdict je dois dire que j'en ai marre de rédiger ce truc et si il me dit que je dois tout reprendre je sais pas comment je vais réagir   
En plus je loupe le cheval pour attendre le coup de fil de monsieur  

Voili voilou:rateau: 

bonne soirée
 :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (8 Novembre 2005)

*Là...*

Gros coup de fatigue....:sleep:

De mauvaise humeur....:hein: 

Rien qui va...pas envie :hein: 

Euh...vais peut-être aller me coucher ça evitera d'entendre (et de dire !!!!!!) des conneries ! 

Bonne nuit à vous,


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ?
> Ti'punch au rhum mauricien et olives de chez mon marchand d'olives :love: :love: :love:



Ben on se soigne...!!!:rateau:


----------



## ginette107 (8 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> J'attends les commentaires de mon prof sur mon mémoire, il doit m'appeler à 9 heures
> J'ai un peur du verdict je dois dire que j'en ai marre de rédiger ce truc et si il me dit que je dois tout reprendre je sais pas comment je vais réagir




Youpi hourra  :love: 

ça va trois fois rien à corriger  

Soulagée:love:


----------



## lumai (8 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben on se soigne...!!!:rateau:



Ben oui, faut bien !  



			
				ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Youpi hourra  :love:
> 
> ça va trois fois rien à corriger
> 
> Soulagée:love:



Un Ti'punch pour fêter ça ? 

Ici je suis passée au chocolat chaud... Quelques trucs à préparer pour des RDV de demain, un peu de  CharlElie pour les oreilles, le chauffage en route..


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ?
> Ti'punch au rhum mauricien et olives de chez mon marchand d'olives :love: :love: :love:




ah voilà un programme sain et raisonnable :love: :love: 



			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à lumai.


   :rose: :love:


----------



## Grug2 (9 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est le nôtre, de métier, le plus cool : t'écoute de la zique peinard en mangeant des Pépita, nan : Pépito© :affraid:  et en buvant du café, et contre de l'argent tu dessines la croissance des libellules au milieu des plantes de la rivière (in color) (dimensions exagérées imposées libellule adulte : 24 centimètres) sur des panneaux de 2100mm.
> Si ça c'est pas un métier de rêve... !
> :rateau:
> :love:


Ouaip, c'est le not' !
SM, t'en manges combien des pepita© toi à l'heure ? hein ?
alors,
nan mais.
oh !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

encore 2h30 de tranquillité a la maison et puis a midi oppp le boulot  

vivement que ma grand chef debarque demain, une mise au point est necessaire....
je me retrouve seule dans le bordel de la paperasses (l'autre s'est barré samedi a 10h et elle n'est plus revenue :mouais: )
j'ai voulu commencer a faire le tris mais impossible:
rien est classé , je retrouve partout (sous a caisse, en reserve ect ect) des feuilles importantes , 
je viens de decouvrir que le livre de caisse est totalment faux  

et le "meilleur "reste a venir 

comment commencer sur de bonnes bases?

un miracle me faut, il n'y a pas dans l'assistance une gentille sorciere qui va le faire en gigotant son nez  ?


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2005)

salut princess, 

ce ne sont que de bonnes nouvelles, tout ce que tu vois et que tu peux corriger ira dans le bon sens pour ton acceptation dans un nouveau boulot...
  

courage...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

là je vais vous quitter .....un ravalement de façade    puis un coup de peigne dans les rebelles, 
enfin un foui -fouille frenetique dans le dressing et enfin je serai prete 

juste a temp , tout juste pour ne pas etre en retard


----------



## dool (9 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant !?! J'viens de me faire avoir comme une grosse vache par mon frengin !  La famille et ses coups bas...j'm'en souviendrais ! ... enfin maintenant il sais que j'suis une débauchée :rose: Tant pis pour lui !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Novembre 2005)

là, maintenant, je suis satisfait, mon clone d'OSX fonctionne et je peux rebooter dessus sans probleme...
par contre mon DD semble bien mort....
alors je vais devoir vous souhaitez une bonne semaine , voir plus si affinité... 
et voila...
sinon, content...
quoi que j'espere que mon lecteur de cd ne soit pas touché, il fait lui aussi, un peu la gueule...

bref, fini pour le flood pour l'instant, me voila auto-banni....malgré moi...

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

Va y avoir des frais !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

:sleep: Je  viens de me lever, c'est ça les vacances ...
Il fait pas beau dehors, je reste à la maison
sirote un café, fais mes comptes 
et puis on verra 

Princess, j'ai un nez en trompette qui gigote mais y'a jamais eut de miracle


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> encore 2h30 de tranquillité a la maison et puis a midi oppp le boulot
> 
> vivement que ma grand chef debarque demain, une mise au point est necessaire....
> je me retrouve seule dans le bordel de la paperasses (l'autre s'est barré samedi a 10h et elle n'est plus revenue :mouais: )
> ...




Jette tout ça dans une banlieue quelconque, avec un peu de chances il y a bien un rigolo qui y mettra le feu...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (9 Novembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un peu plus d'un mois, j'étais pas au top, mais petit à petit, ça remonte, donc courage !



Merci pour ces quelques mots  Je tiens bon  
J'apprends aussi à apprécier les moments qui passent, tel qu'ils soient.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (9 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps: bizarre
> Tout le monde vient raconter sa petite dépression...
> Alors la mienne commence ces jours ci et va s'arrêter rapidement je l'éspère...
> Aujourd'hui, c'était mon anniversaire, vous savez ce jour ou l'on est censé être heureux et souffler ses bougies.
> ...





Nos petits états d'âme font aussi partie de l,air du temps, tantôt frais, tantôt ensoleillé, tantôt maussade, oui c'était un triste anniversaire pour toi


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2005)

Une belle journée, mais diablement stressante...:hein:  

Bref à plus, j'allume la cheminée, je me coule un bain, me sert un verre...miam


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

La Mouette, gentille La Mouette


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, j'ai la patate.
Le taf avance bien, je sais que ce soir je vais retrouver les miens, je n'ai rien en retard, rien de caché, rien de honteux - juste le goût et la possibilité de profiter du temps qui passe pour être heureux.
Je chanterais bien (enfin bien..., volontiers serait plus juste)

Haut les coeurs, la vie est une sinusoidale et tout l'art de vivre est dans le placement du référentiel (oui, oui, moi aussi je la trouve étrange cette phrase).


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La Mouette, gentille La Mouette



Tant qu'elle balance pas un guano, ça va...


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Novembre 2005)

L'air du temps....*parfumé !*











:love: Merci !!!! :love: 

heureuse, et parfumée...

demain it's Paris time ! je vais rencontrer Julien !    

edit: mon 500post! pour une fois que je suis fidèle à quelque chose...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2005)

T'aurais pu faire un 4 à la suite pour fêter ça quand même !


----------



## Spyro (9 Novembre 2005)

Moi là ménant je prépare des trucs pour Seattle...
Je pars demain pour Paris et je m'envole vendredi à 14h pour arriver à 22h le même jour après 17h de trajet. (non c'est pas un exercice de calcul mental ).
Vous voulez que je vous rapporte quelque chose ?  
Qui veut une carte postale ?
_J'enverrai au forum qui transmettra_


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi là ménant je prépare des trucs pour Seattle...
> Je pars demain pour Paris et je m'envole vendredi à 14h pour arriver à 22h le même jour après 17h de trajet. (non c'est pas un exercice de calcul mental ).
> Vous voulez que je vous rapporte quelque chose ?
> Qui veut une carte postale ?
> _J'enverrai au forum qui transmettra_



Ben moi je veux bien...  :rateau:     :love:


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2005)

C'est toujours quand on veut se connecter sur SNCF... que ça marche pas... je veux mon billet pour la Capitale...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours quand on veut se connecter sur SNCF... que ça marche pas... je veux mon billet pour la Capitale...



me semble avoir entendu parler d'une grève des agents commerciaux...  

z'ont du bloquer aussi le net


----------



## Spyro (9 Novembre 2005)

Non non j'ai acheté mon billet pour Paris il y a deux heures.
C'est leur site qui est merdique c'est tout, comme souvent.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Novembre 2005)

Drôle d'ambiance au boulot aujourd'hui, les derniers arrivés ne vont pas renouveler leurs contrats, ils vont être remplacé par des slovaques ... à quand mon tour ...  

Du coup, je ne sais pas si je vais l'acheter cet apart ...  :hein:


----------



## NED (9 Novembre 2005)

Je traine les savattes pour aller au lit.
Mais mes paupières font le forcing, alors je capitule.....
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de regarder un film et un papillon est tombé amoureux de mon écran
Du coup j'avais tout le temps le même décors


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Novembre 2005)

un peu fatiqué... après une dure journée de boulot, soirée entre potes (avec au passage une "dégustation" de rhums arrangés en période de maturation  )
j'ai bien essayé de deviner ce qu'est le "Mais Qu'est Ce Donc?" mais trop fatigué...

du coup vais aller au dodo sous ma couette toute douillette! j'yserais bien mieux que devant l'ecran 

bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2005)

Zou...  après tous ces Fils du BAr pour les meilleurs absents... plus de lecture... 


Au boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut une carte postale ?




moi !!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 

bon sejour


----------



## Hippocampe (10 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours quand on veut se connecter sur SNCF... que ça marche pas... je veux mon billet pour la Capitale...


Oui, moi aussi j'ai essayé hier de prendre des billets pour mon déplacement à venir à Lyon, ben impossible (et c'est pas la première fois que ça arrive).  
Espérons qu'aujourd'hui ça marche, autrement j'suis dans la m*** (et j'ai ni le temps, ni l'envie de me galérer à aller à la gare)

Brrrrh, quel froidure ce matin !! Ca y ait, le coup d'envoi du match contre les frissons, les rhumes, etc. est lancé. Le bel été indien s'en est allé... Morbleu !!

Bon mais j'ai quand même le moral et une rude journée de boulot m'attendant, donc pas trop le temps de me poser des questions existentielles ET superficielles.  

Lundi : intervention dans un séminaire à Lyon (wouaou !! ça c'est d'la promotion universitaire :rateau: ) et comme d'hab' je suis à la bourre (quoique cette fois ci c'est pire en fait...)
Bah ça sert à rien que je me mine, il faut que je bosse tout le w-e à fond et ça devrait aller.

Sinon, ça va vous ??


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

ça marche pas avec le minitel ?


----------



## Hippocampe (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas avec le minitel ?


C'te bonne blagounette !!!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

des fois je me demande si la sncf est un service publique


----------



## Hippocampe (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des fois je me demande si la sncf est un service publique


Nous aussi...  
Bah tout ce perd mon bon monsieur


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

C'est de plus en plus public, et de moins en moins service ! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

c'est bien ce que je voulais supputer... drôle de combat pour défendre un service publique


----------



## Grug2 (10 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là, juste là, je souhaite une belle journée à Macélène !
> :love: :love: :love:


tiens, moi aussi  
:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2005)

Ce matin, en allant au boulot, j'ai pété le rétro d'une conne qui a failli me renverser en scooter.
Elle s'est rabattue sur la gauche sans regarder dans son rétro ni mettre son clignotant et en plus quand j'ai ralé, elle s'est foutue de ma gueule. Du coup, j'ai filé un coup à son rétro en pensant le lui plier, mais ce con a fait un bond de 3 mètres...
Je me suis senti très con...  :rose: :rateau:


----------



## lumai (10 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, une tasse de Grand Yunnan pour réchauffer les mains et un peu plus, faire passer les bonnes et mauvaises nouvelles.
...
Tiens ! Il fait beau ! J'ai cru que ce petit nuage était la lune qui s'attardait, mais finalement, non. Ce n'était qu'un petit nuage.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

suis mes conseils et pas ceux de rezba


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suis mes conseils et pas ceux de rezba




_fraternity goes wild ?_


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

deux heures de trou, un vieux PC avec le nain.... je peux poster !!!!!!  

de 14 à 16, deux heures de sport, et après, une heure de bagnole et home sweet home !!!
  

lundi c'est mon anniversaire, le je le fête demain soir avec tous mes potes :rateau: 

*la vie est belle, quoi !!!!!!  *


et pour vous ? :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> deux heures de trou, un vieux PC avec le nain.... je peux poster !!!!!!
> 
> de 14 à 16, deux heures de sport, et après, une heure de bagnole et home sweet home !!!
> 
> ...



Je finis mes vacances enfermée à la maison en me demandant : "mais pourquoi je suis en vacances ?" ...


----------



## imimi (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> et pour vous ?


ben on pas pas dire qu'elle soit dégueu ma vie de là tout de suite main'ant vu que j'suis calée dans l'canap' devant un feu de cheminé.  

seuls points noirs au tableau : j'ai plus de biscuits   et j'tapotte sur un pc :hein: ...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> seuls points noirs au tableau : j'ai plus de biscuits  et j'tapotte sur un pc :hein: ...


 
Ben sors de ton salon ! vas voir le monde !
va au monop acheter des ptits beurres, pépito, kango, barquettes ou tout ce que tu veux !!!


et va au Apple center le plus proche acheter un powerbook 17 pouces avec la monnaie !! 



les gens se compliquent la vie pour rien, vraiment :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> j'tapotte sur un pc :hein: ...



Tape plus fort pour voir...












Non, encore plus fort...


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> deux heures de trou, un vieux PC avec le nain.... je peux poster !!!!!!
> 
> de 14 à 16, deux heures de sport, et après, une heure de bagnole et home sweet home !!!
> 
> ...



Moyen... :mouais: encore une bonne heure de javascript :rateau:
et bon annif'


----------



## imimi (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben sors de ton salon ! et va au Apple center le plus proche acheter un powerbook 17 pouces avec la monnaie !



merci du conseil.
toutefois ça va pas être évident de choper un AC dans l'coin paumé où j'suis...
pas grave, j'vais aller faire du shopping comme toute fille normalement constituée à la place !!!  

pi t'façon j'préfère le tout mimi 12 pouces, na!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> merci du conseil.
> toutefois ça va pas être évident de choper un AC dans l'coin paumé où j'suis...
> pas grave, j'vais aller faire du shopping comme toute fille normalement constituée à la place !!!
> 
> pi t'façon j'préfère le tout mimi 12 pouces, na!


ouais moi aussi, d'ailleurs j'ai un iBook 12 pouces....

mais tu choisis, en dessous du 17" tu passes pour un clochard de toute, et on te lapide


----------



## imimi (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> en dessous du 17" tu passes pour un clochard et on te lapide


et avec le 19 pouces de chez Acer que j'ai sur les genoux, je passe pour quoi ???  
aïïïïeeeee, arrêtez maintenant avec les jets de pierres !


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2005)

_là maintenant ?_

je suis partagé entre être de mauvais poil (faisceau de trucs chiants au boulot), me réjouir de l'arrivée d'un tout nouveau powerbook 15.4"" imprévue, angoisser à l'idée d'arriver en retard pour le rendez-vous avec l'assistante maternelle.

voilà


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (10 Novembre 2005)

... mais pleine d'espoir. Le soleil sera peut-être de la partie. je lance la musique: abracadbra de Sugar Ray, j'ai aussi la version de Steeve Miller band... je les aime toutes les deux. un petit café et du pain grillé et me voici à venir taper quelques mots pour m'encourager, et vérifier que la vie est tout d'même belle quand on sait que la lumière viendra nous visiter encore. 

deux petits téléphones à faire, et j'irai doucement mettre mon nez dehors... pas seulement le nez bien entendu, le reste suivra évidement. puis j'ai de la lecture à faire. Un vol au dessus du Portugal en images, l'histoire avec ses comtes, ses personnages important dont Camoes ou Viriatus, le vin et le porto peut être... 


bonne journée à vous!
Je déclare le chant des sirènes en suspens!


----------



## iKool (10 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais pleine d'espoir. Le soleil sera peut-être de la partie. je lance la musique: abracadbra de Sugar Ray, j'ai aussi la version de Steeve Miller band... je les aime toutes les deux. un petit café et du pain grillé et me voici à venir taper quelques mots pour m'encourager, et vérifier que la vie est tout d'même belle quand on sait que la lumière viendra nous visiter encore.
> 
> deux petits téléphones à faire, et j'irai doucement mettre mon nez dehors... pas seulement le nez bien entendu, le reste suivra évidement. puis j'ai de la lecture à faire. Un vol au dessus du Portugal en images, l'histoire avec ses comtes, ses personnages important dont Camoes ou Viriatus, le vin et le porto peut être...
> 
> ...


Z'beau z'qu'tu dis, caribou !!!
(oui, je sais, personne ne dit jamais caribou chez toi, mais moi ça me fait marrer  )

Sinon, très bonne journée, NeigeBleue1 - la mienne de boulot s'achève, je vais retourner de ce pas au cocon douillet.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> j'irai doucement mettre mon nez dehors... pas seulement le nez bien entendu, le reste suivra évidement.




*Tu as bien fait*
de préciser, vraiment.


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

Là, je me motive pour faire mon gâteau au chocolat
bizarre, pas l'envie, pourtant le chocolat


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

là  je me dis que demain c'est ferié et qu'es ce que il m'a pris
de vouloir embarquer TOUTE la comtpabilité d'une année entiere?????   


tout  ce que je veux c'est pouvoir TOUT faire demain
c'est de la folie  


a l'aideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!:modo:


----------



## lumai (10 Novembre 2005)

Courage Robinette ! 

Pour moi c'est week-end, enfin !


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Novembre 2005)

Je peux pas te bouler donc je passe par ici : T'inquiète Taho!, ca va passer

Sinon, moi, ben je vais me préparer pour demain... Je pars pour un week end musical à Mijou. Vous savez, c'est un patelin paumé dans l'Ain...

Ca va être bien... Par contre, je n'aurais probablement pas le net... Toupi, on fera sans.


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas te bouler donc je passe par ici : T'inquiète Taho!, ca va passer
> 
> Sinon, moi, ben je vais me préparer pour demain... Je pars pour un week end musical à Mijou. Vous savez, c'est un patelin paumé dans l'Ain...
> 
> Ca va être bien... Par contre, je n'aurais probablement pas le net... Toupi, on fera sans.




Bon week end


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Putain la galère !! 

Deux heures de sport en fin de journée  30 min de course 1h de rugby ( sans biscotte :rateau: ) 
Ensuite rentrer à Nantes en train, avec le sac de 15 kg ,le sac à dos, pas douché, en sueur... poser les affaires, se débarbouiller, ressortir pour un petit diner entre potes
Je viens de rentrer, je suis mort 

Mais ô joie, chuis en ouikande !


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2005)

Ça se passe bien ton service militaire Perrou ?


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Ouais, ça ressemble un peu à ça, hein ???


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

ça passe doucement, je me suis remis sur mon blog
par contre, toujours pas moyen d'approcher des fourneaux...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça passe doucement, je me suis remis sur mon blog
> par contre, toujours pas moyen d'approcher des fourneaux...



si ça continue, vais finir par t'envoyer lumai... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue, vais finir par t'envoyer lumai... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


C'est pas une punition, c'est un plaisir ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une punition, c'est un plaisir ! :love:



faudra te battre pour sauver une miette de ton gâteau


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

La, maintenant, je suis super en forme, et c'est con parce que demain je prend la route... Mais tant pis, ca ira... Enfin on fera aller...
Et du coup, ben j'écoute de la musique, je discute sur AIM, je poste sur des forums, j'essaye de dessiner entre tout ça... Ce genre d'activités quoi...


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2005)

Bon ben je vais pas tarder à aller prendre mon avion moi hein !
À dans une semaine   :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais pas tarder à aller prendre mon avion moi hein !
> À dans une semaine   :love: :love:


Bon voyage ! reviens-nous vite !


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

au fait, ça va mieux ce matin, ça ira encore mieux quand j'aurais rejoint mes amis :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon voyage ! reviens-nous vite !




*Ouais mais faut espérer*
que l'aéroport aura pas cramé d'ici là...


----------



## lumai (11 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je viens de mettre une pastilla au four... Ma toute première pastilla !
Et ça devrait être délicieux !!!


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Il fait bô, j'ai retrouvé un peu de mon moral !... Je vais aller attaquer mon gâteau, y'a un pari là derrière !


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue, vais finir par t'envoyer lumai... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Au fait, pourquoi :affraid: ?


----------



## lumai (11 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue, vais finir par t'envoyer lumai... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Bonne idée ça ! 
Surveiller Taho! (juste) en tablier baignant dans le chocolat... 

(soupir)

:rose:

:love::love::love:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

MMMfffff, me suis levé tôt, ai été acheter des enceintes pour mon boobook et une clé USB...
maintenant je comate, faudrait que je bosse aussi... :rateau:

et vous ça va ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Ben ... M'suis levé tôt aussi, j'ai rien acheté, ch'suis allé chercher fiston chez sa copine à la campagne, et je vais attendre après déjeuner pour comater.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Pas assez grand pour rentrer tout seul le fiston ???


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée ça !
> Surveiller Taho! (juste) en tablier baignant dans le chocolat...
> 
> (soupir)
> ...


Le gâteau cuit, la photo est faite... que demande le peuple... Que je la publie ?  c'est juste une question de prix ! :love:


----------



## Jec (11 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est maladie ! ... depuis hier j'suis à 39ºC, mal au bide, vertiges, froid chaud refroid etc .. donc thé, biscottes , télé ... ça va encore me pourrir mon week-end cette m.. bref, disons que c'est mes vacances !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

Ben ça va ! tiens ça faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas réveillé en me disant : "bah tiens ça va !"
ça fait tout drôle !

petits messages : 
bon courage aux malades 
Les magasins sont ouverts un 11 novembre


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Ouais...; 
j'aime pas ça; mais je suis obligé d'aller faire les courses tout à l'heure :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2005)

Le canapé est déballé, le Home cinéma enfin sorti du carton après 8 mois et je serais presque prêt à me faire un DVD si cett p..... de télécommande qui elle aussi est restée 8 mois dans le carton avait encore des piles. PAs moyen de piloter le truc à la main, pas un supermarché ouvert.

Saloperie de jour ferié... :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Pas un supermarché d'ouvert ??? 

Mais t'habites ou ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez grand pour rentrer tout seul le fiston ???



Si, sauf les jours fériés ou il n'y a pas de bus, c'est la cambrousse, chez moi, tu sais !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas un supermarché d'ouvert ???
> 
> Mais t'habites ou ???



Il est à Paris, et vu les sommets qu'y atteint l'immobilier, à partir de 8 M2, tu passe "d'épicerie de quartier" à "supermarché", et 50 M2 et plus, c'est "hypermarché". Au delà de 120 M2, c'est un centre commercial !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas un supermarché d'ouvert ???
> 
> Mais t'habites ou ???






DTC    







Je suis déjà sorti...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie de jour ferié... :rateau:




*C'est comme ça que tu considères*
les anciens morts à la guerre que nous commémorons aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est comme ça que tu considères*
> les anciens morts à la guerre que nous commémorons aujourd'hui ?



Le 11 novembre est le jours ou nous commémorons la fin de la guerre de 14, et pas seulement ses victimes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est comme ça que tu considères*
> les anciens morts à la guerre que nous commémorons aujourd'hui ?




Commémorer un fin de guerre, n'est pas pour moi une priorité. Fêter 4 ans de guerre qui se terminent, c'est un peu comme arrêter de se taper sur la tête avec un marteau et de se dire que ça fait du bien d'arrêter.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le 11 novembre est le jours ou nous commémorons la fin de la guerre de 14, et pas seulement ses victimes.




*Certes certes mon cher monsieur 77*
mais une guerre mondiale qui se termine sans morts, c'est tout de même assez peu courant non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Commémorer un fin de guerre, n'est pas pour moi une priorité. Fêter 4 ans de guerre qui se terminent, c'est un peu comme arrêter de se taper sur la tête avec un marteau et de se dire que ça fait du bien d'arrêter.





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Certes certes mon cher monsieur 77*
> mais une guerre mondiale qui se termine sans morts, c'est tout de même assez peu courant non ?



Bien sur, vous avez tous les deux raison, mais bon, ce qui me gêne un peu, dans cette histoire, c'est que les victimes de "la folie des hommes" ne sont, d'une manière générale, pas les fous de cette même folie, et comme ce sont eux (les fous) qui ont instaurés ces commémorations, je trouve que quelque part, ces manifestations sont un peu hypocrites, voir carrément cyniques.

Bien sur, ce n'est qu'un point de vue.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il fait bô, j'ai retrouvé un peu de mon moral !... Je vais aller attaquer mon gâteau, y'a un pari là derrière !




BO+(moralX2)=attaque


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (11 Novembre 2005)

Aquilon souffle sur les feuilles, le sable fin et les chapeaux s'envolent... Il fait frisquet mais la journée  est prometteuse. L'impression de reprendre sa vie en main, refaire des projets , c'est un peu renaître! Je reprends le travail lundi... en espérant que les dossiers empilés ne seront pas tous urgents. Pour l'instant je m'active vers le fax le plus près de chez moi pour envoyer le billet du médecin au service de la paie. Encore une petite randonnée... d'un coin de rue.

Puisse la journée vous être agréable


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Puisse la journée vous être agréable




Merci, de même.


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Novembre 2005)

aha aha aha ahah hahahahahahahah   nikos a la star ac faisant une annonce de 40 secondes pour johnny alors que celui ci est deja entré dans son dos depuis au moins trente secondes .. et nikos qui se retourne et découvre stupéfait johnny !!! ahahahahahahah  
geniaaaaaaaaal!!!! que de bons enchainements !! et aprés ils vont dire aux élèves qu'ils ne se préparent pas assez etc . !


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> aha aha aha ahah hahahahahahahah   nikos a la star ac faisant une annonce de 40 secondes pour johnny alors que celui ci est deja entré dans son dos depuis au moins trente secondes .. et nikos qui se retourne et découvre stupéfait johnny !!! ahahahahahahah
> geniaaaaaaaaal!!!! que de bons enchainements !! et aprés ils vont dire aux élèves qu'ils ne se préparent pas assez etc . !


Mais nooon Joel, tu regardes pas ça quand même !!! Un prof !!     
Tu te tiens informé pour tes élèves ??  C'est bien, quel esprit de sacrifice...   

Pfff quelle soirée de m*** pour moi, je bosse à fond pour boucler (et je sais pas comment ça va être possible  ) une intervention lundi...
Quel w-e pourri, ça me déprime...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Mais nooon Joel, tu regardes pas ça quand même !!! Un prof !!
> Tu te tiens informé pour tes élèves ??  C'est bien, quel esprit de sacrifice...
> 
> ...


d'abord ça m'amuse et ensuite je me tiens un peu au courant de cela mais surtout du top 50 pour les eleves !!! ça sert toujours en classe
donc les kyo teries , les papa a.p; et le reste je connais bien!!!


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

une bonne soirée entre amis chers avec du Picon, y'a que ça de vrai ! :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Novembre 2005)

petit café pour se réveiller.... 
:sleep: 

tiens ... d'ailleurs le petit café appelle son grand frère! parceque là va me falloir une bonne dose de caféïne pour tenir la journée....
  
Une fois que je met le pied dehors, c'est partit jusqu'à 21heures... et des fois on a pas de tout envie d'aller au boulot!
    
Je préférerai rester sous la couette, aller voir les potes, boire un ou deux cafés avec eux, jouer au tarot, boire une ou deux bières... 
:rateau: :rateau:  
mais non... pas moyen! 
:rose: :rose: 

heureusement que le café est là pour me soutenir!


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Novembre 2005)

:sleep: 
J'ai émergé y'a un quart d'heure... :mouais: Heureusement que j'avais mis le réveil à 8 h !! :rateau: 
Moi qui voulais commencer ma journée d'écriture tôt, c'est rapé... (comme hab' cela dit  )
P'ti déj' avalé rapide.
Purée qu'est-ce que j'aimerai m'incarner en Wonder Woman aujourd'hui pour pondre là comme ça, en live, sans réfléchr, sans  chercher mes mots, les 10 pages de texte environ qu'il me faut pour tenir cette intervention de 45 min lundi... 
J'aimerai bien pouvoir sortir un peu ce soir... si j'arrive pas à boucler mon papier dans la journée, bah j'suis encore bonne pour passer la soirée et une partie de la nuit devant l'ordi.   

Allez, courage !! Priez pour moi... 

Bon déjà, se laver, s'habiller, sinon rien de bon ne pourra sortir si je reste en pyjama.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

je vais te l'enlever moi ce pyjama...


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vais te l'enlever moi ce pyjama...



:mouais:    et dis, tu me montres ton béotien...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

C'est que tu me ferais envie, en plus !


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Novembre 2005)

Décidemment, tu es très demandé aujourd'hui SM... regarde ici 

Hi hi hi


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

je bénis l'inventeur de la douche et de la brosse à dente ! :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je bénis l'inventeur de la douche et de la brosse à dente ! :love:


Je bénis avec toi  
Je viens de leur faire quelques offrandes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je bénis l'inventeur de la douche et de la brosse al dente ! :love:





   Quid, et toute cette sorte de choses


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quid, et toute cette sorte de choses


Ça t'arrive jamais de faire des fôtes de frappe, toi ? 

naméo© :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

brassens est mort, tu peux switcher de "cassettes" à "radio" tu sais


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

Putain, il est ou le test de pureté là..... :rateau:

Je viens d'émerger, ( ya uen heure ), j'ai fini la soirée bien torché là .... :sick:

Faut que je range la baraque, et j'ai encore envie de gerber 


Joyeux anniversaire, moi ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

et passe moi le sablier please


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

moi j'me suis fait offrir 3CD hier soir

donc là.... *J'ENCODE !!!!*


----------



## nicogala (12 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, une fois n'est pas coutume, il pleut...

Allé hop, on allume france2 oh... surprise (  ) du Rugby... hop canapé, hop pssschtt on décapsule la bouteille de Cervoise Artisanale Mélusine et hop schrrtt on ouvre la tablette de chocolat noir commerce équitable... 
On va pas se laisser abattre non plus hein...


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Là, je suis bien, une bonne bière à la main des amis autour pour m'accompagner ! Je vous aime les enfants :love:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

bon, quelques heures plus tard....j'me suis pris 4 aspirines, ça va mieux.... :rateau:

Un peu


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (12 Novembre 2005)

je vois que la journnée a fort bien débuté pour chacun d'entre vous. Le petit café du midi  est encore dans la cafetiière, mais ce soleil de novembre est si invitant... Je vais pas trainer


Bon samedi ... soir! dimanche matin... moi j'sais plus et puis Bof!!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (12 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, quelques heures plus tard....j'me suis pris 4 aspirines, ça va mieux.... :rateau:
> 
> Un peu





une à toutes les heures??? évidemment


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

je sirote une Mandrin blanche ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

Celle qu'on boit par les trous de nez ? :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Celle qu'on boit par les trous de nez ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

>



Vi, avec une paille ! (suivez la ligne blanche)


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

Une bonne soupe chaude... voilà c'qui m'faut ! 






:love: 
*MIAM !*


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2005)

je suis crevé, j'ai envie de dormir, j'ai terriblement faim et j'ai aussi soif ... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

La routine, quoi !


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant je me désespère !!!  

Je ne vais vraiment pas pouvoir sortir ce soir... j'ai pas fini mon boulot. J'suis dég'... mais noooon !!! 
Bah aller peut-être vers minuit... qui sait ??? Hein ? Le coup de génie que j'attend depuis ce matin va peut-être arriver... J'en suis déjà à... heu... quasi 5 pages (sur les 10 que je dois pondre... pour 45 min de bla bla avec powerpoint de photos à commenter ça doit suffire)... mais c'est l'organisation de mon bla bla qui tient pas la route.
Je vais me faire laminer lundi après-midi...  
Dire qu'il faut que je prenne le train à 6h30 lundi... (heureusement que le site de la SNCF était opérationnel hier !!! )

Oh pitié aller !!... (j'sais pas pitié à qui, mais pitié quand même... :rateau: ) Que je finisse le papier avant minuit...

Bouh ouh ouh...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

Moi je suis trop mort pour sortir.... j'vais rester à mater le match


----------



## anntraxh (12 Novembre 2005)

Bonne idée.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Novembre 2005)

*Cinq lettres*
B - I- E - R- E


















:love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

t'as un poil sous l'bras, graphic converter ?


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là, je file.
> :love:



Ben Nous Orient Expressssssssss Sudiste contest...      et on reste


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

avec daniel c'est pas gagné....


----------



## mado (12 Novembre 2005)

Daniel ? c'est qui ? 

pff, on comprend jamais rien à tes posts


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

Je reviens juste du salon du livre de lyon, j'en ai pour 60 euros ... de livres.
Joseph joffo faisait lui même son stand accompagné d'un mec à la guitare ... 
Pendant ce temps dehors c'était la débandade à bellecour. 
Des CRS courents après des jeunes hilares et en furie, en plein centre de lyon et oui,
au milieu des badauts qui font leurs courses comme si de rien n'étaient voire s'arrête par pur curiosité. 
Ils ont l'air malin ces flics avec tous leur attirails pistolets, matraque et 
voitures en girophare, pas moyen d'arrêter  une dizaine de jeunes : 
"arrêtez les, putain mais arrêtez les !!!!!", qu'ils disaient aux passants ...
Du coup le métro de cette grande place était fermé bien avant le couvre feu de 18h00 
Mais comment je fais pour rentrer ? 
Mais heu ... ben je marche juste qu'à un bus qui m'amènera peut être à gorge de loup. 
Ouf, j'y arrive quand même, saute dans la voiture croise trois autocars plein de CRS ... 

Mes vacances n'ont durés que 15 jours, le soleil en a profité pour se faire la malle
et l'ambiance est devenue électrique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Novembre 2005)

*Daniel*
Guichard


à coup sûr


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais pas tarder à aller prendre mon avion moi hein !
> À dans une semaine   :love: :love:




a bientotttttttttttt :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## foux (12 Novembre 2005)

Allez hop, une petite bière pour commencer la soirée. Qui trinque avec moi?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Les magasins sont ouverts un 11 novembre




nan, pas le mien mais j'ai pas quand meme chomé    

j'ai commencé a 9h environ pour terminer a 22h30 
un repas tres tres vite a midi, quelques rares café , pas de pause , pas de macg , 
mais ENFIN  j'ai reussi a terminer la comptabilité d'une année entiere
et ce matin j'etais tres fiere de moi      


maintenant ne reste plus que l'inventaire et puis tout repart de zero


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> nan, pas le mien mais j'ai pas quand meme chomé
> 
> j'ai commencé a 9h environ pour terminer a 22h30
> un repas tres tres vite a midi, quelques rares café , pas de pause , pas de macg ,
> ...



wouhou la wonder woman !
Y'a des problèmes dans les cités tu veux pas t'en occuper ?:rateau: 
Profites bien de ton dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

foux a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, une petite bière pour commencer la soirée. Qui trinque avec moi?



j'veux bien trinquer mais passes moi une bière


----------



## foux (12 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'veux bien trinquer mais passes moi une bière



Je te mail une Grimbergen?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

foux a dit:
			
		

> Je te mail une Grimbergen?



parfait. Merci.pschhhh. A la tienne ! glouglouglouglouglou. Arffff. Brrr.

Ps : ils ont fermés le bar des floodeurs au fait ...


----------



## foux (12 Novembre 2005)

Allez hop, j'en fait profiter tout le monde, mais faut partager hein


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, avec une paille ! (suivez la ligne blanche)


Hors cha(r)te ! :love: 

(merci lepirefils pour le r en moins :love: )


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cinq lettres*
> B - I- E - R- E
> :love:


Cinq lettres supplémentaires P-I-C-O-N :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Novembre 2005)

Punaise, y'a plus personne... 

:sleep: 
Bon aller, vais faire coucouche panier je crois parce que mon piti cerveau ne fonctionne plus, je n'arrive plus rien à écrire de bien là... :rateau: 

Et ouais, finalement comme annoncé plus tôt je n'ai effectivement pas pu sortir... :mouais: :mouais: 

Et dire que tout à l'heure ça va encore être la course !! :mouais:  J'ai déjà les boules... je vais jamais réussir à boucler mon boulot !!! Mais quelle m*** !!!


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

Après deux parties d'Elixir et une partie de Service Compris, on va se coucher ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2005)

café croissant. Jusque là, ça va... :sleep:


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je crois comprendre que le Cercle© est bouclé, si je puis dire !



  Quid ??

Back again !!  
Bon malgré cette nuit un peu courte, j'ai quand même le moral et la pêche. Pas sûr que ça dur, mais bon... profitons pendant qu'ils sont avec moi.

Aller, je me remets à mon écriture... 

A part ça, vous ? :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

vive le café ! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Hébé, une bonne nuit de sommeil, et a pus la gueule de bois ! 

Ca va vous ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je crois comprendre que le Cercle© est bouclé, si je puis dire !


Parle pas de malheur, j'avais pas tout bookmarké les liens, un supermodo pourrait m'envoyer un pdf ????


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

j'ai pas assez dormi :hein: !
mais pas de gueule de bois, alors que j'ai un petit peu forcé hier soir !...


----------



## ginette107 (13 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas assez dormi :hein: !
> mais pas de gueule de bois, alors que j'ai un petit peu forcé hier soir !...



Pareil  

Par contre là repas de famille :sleep: , et même si pas mal au crâne, ni barbouillée pas trop envie de passer des heures à table


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2005)

vu ton message sur ma boite vocale t'es tout émotif hier soir ouais  je gobe et c'est lui qui pleure


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

je viens de lire le titre d'un article de Vous et votre Mac : "A fond votre iSight" :love:

pour ma part, je pense bien passer la journée à comater !...  (courage pour ton repas de famille ginette)


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Ce midi, repas pour mon gnaniversaire.... vais encore avoir des kadox !! :love:  

Pis j'adore les magrets de canard


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pis j'adore les magrets de canard



iDuuuuuck ! Y a Pierrou qui te demande !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Un sabre laser fait des coupes très efficaces pour la viande ! :rateau:


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Un sabre laser fait des coupes très efficaces pour la viande ! :rateau:



Oui mais tu coupe l'assiette, voir la table avec


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Novembre 2005)

Mais que passa avec le Cercle ?? Le noms reconnaissables entre tous ne sont plus en noirs ??
Voulez pas m'expliquer... ça me regarde pas vous dites... ah ? Dommage...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Ben nan, ça, Foux c'est parce que t'as pas le Pohoueure of ze force !!!


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben nan, ça, Foux c'est parce que t'as pas le Pohoueure of ze force !!!



Je préfère passer par le coté obscure


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Mais que passa avec le Cercle ?? Le noms reconnaissables entre tous ne sont plus en noirs ??
> Voulez pas m'expliquer... ça me regarde pas vous dites... ah ? Dommage...


un de nous a eu la chaude pisse, y a fallu fermer pour isolé le coupable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un de nous a eu la chaude pisse, y a fallu fermer pour isolé le coupable.



C'est qui, le coupable ? Celui qui l'a eue, ou celui qui lui a refilée ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

maintenant je vais faire un tour pour l'aprem

je ne sais pas si j'aura la possibilité ensuite de revenir 
un possible ban de la part de fin n'est pas exclus :mouais: 

*bon aprem et bon dimanche a tous *:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un de nous a eu la chaude pisse, y a fallu fermer pour isolé le coupable.


Je me demande pourquoi je pose certaines questions :mouais: , alors que je sais "pertinement" la réponse que je vais avoir...
Je dois être le M dans S-M un peu...   :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

'tain, j'suis naze !


----------



## foux (13 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'suis naze !



Fallait pas faire la fête hier!

Enfin, fallait surtout se lever plus tard ce aujourdh'ui


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

foux a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas faire la fête hier!
> 
> Enfin, fallait surtout se lever plus tard ce aujourdh'ui


Pfff, j'arrive pas à dormir les lendemains de fête de toute façon...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, j'arrive pas à dormir les lendemains de fête de toute façon...


Pareil...; pis après tu te réveilles à 23h, avec une patate !!!!
Mais l'air d'un con :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Novembre 2005)

pas trop mal ... ce soir mais bon ... ya du pain sur la planche et des redac sur le bureau!
 
allez j'y retourne!


----------



## MACcossinelle (13 Novembre 2005)

C'est la fin d'Urgences....
Ventre qui gargouille 

Bonne soirée à vous !!!   :love:


----------



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant je continue de découvrir mon tout nouveau AlBook 15,4" (vachement important les 0,4") et je suis plutôt convaincu. Mon AluBook 12,1" de première génération ne me manque même pas.

Je vais essayer de voir si son clavier rétro éclairé me pousse encore plus à écrire.


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Novembre 2005)

nephou a eu son noel avant les autres  

moi j'ai un peu mal au dos ... enfin , c'est dimanche .. soir ... le blues ... du lundi approche


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Novembre 2005)

obligé de se lever pour éviter le vilain papillon à 11euros que les pervenches étaient sur le point de me laisser... 
  

mais du coup, même si le ciel est morose, ça me laisse pas mal de temps libre pour mon jour de repos 
:love: :love: 
au programme : 1ou 2 cafés, (pas de pain au chocolat... on est lundi  )
puis ptete un peu de magasinage et pas mal de forum 
:rose: :rose: 

une journée encore surchargée


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

...et là, c'est le drame...  

c'est pas grave, ça fait jamais de mal d'embraser de temps en temps...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rhââ la quiche de flan.
> :hein: :rateau:
> :rose:


Bienvenu au club des gaffeurs !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça à cause des banlieues ?
> 
> :modo:



Nan, je pense que l'idée sous-jacente, c'était que vu ta capacité à t'embraser toi même _(comme quand il y a une blonde aux poumons avantageux dans les parages, par exemple)_, tu pouvais bien embraser quelqu'un d'autre de temps en temps.


----------



## Nephou (14 Novembre 2005)

Pascal, je suis déçu... je t'aurai bien vu placer un "qui trop embrase mal éteint" au détour de cette contribution. Enfin, la douleur confuse embrassant mon coeur finira bien étouffée par les brumes de mon désespoir...

_je sais pas si quelqu'un a noté mais on est lundi_


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pascal, je suis déçu... je t'aurai bien vu placer un "qui trop embrase mal éteint" au détour de cette contribution. Enfin, la douleur confuse embrassant mon coeur finira bien étouffée par les brumes de mon désespoir...




Je peux plus, y a SM et LePurFils que ça leur fait mal aux yeux quand ils le lisent ! 



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _je sais pas si quelqu'un a noté mais on est lundi_



T'inquiètes, ça va passer !


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

'tigué :sleep:
couché à 3h, levé à 7h30 :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Là je viens de voir passer un vol de grues, juste à côté ! :love:

Ça m'impressionne toujours :rose:
Pour illustrer le tout je voulais vous poster une ch'tite photo mais le temps d'attrapper l'appareil de l'allumer ...elles étaient déjà loin 

 L'hiver arrive.

C'était l'info importante à ne pas louper.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 'tigué :sleep:
> couché à 3h, levé à 7h30 :sleep:



c'est quoi cette histoire, tu as qu'a dormir moins....


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de voir passer un vol de grues, juste à côté ! :love:


T'habites en banlieue sensible ???


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette histoire, tu as qu'a dormir moins....


quelle idée de faire la fête le week-end aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> quelle idée de faire la fête le week-end aussi




mercredi soir sa te va ?


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mercredi soir sa te va ?


où tu veux ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> où tu veux ! :love:




hemmm .... :rose: ..... sous ma couette certainement.....mais la place est deja occupé !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, je pense que l'idée sous-jacente, c'était que vu ta capacité à t'embraser toi même _(comme quand il y a une blonde aux poumons avantageux dans les parages, par exemple)_, tu pouvais bien embraser quelqu'un d'autre de temps en temps.



Dès qu'on parle d'embraser, tous les moteurs à combustion repartent...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

opplàààà , un café , une clope , un p'tit  entre 2 coups de menage et boulage   

maintenant je vais voir ce qui me dis machine lavante


----------



## Patamach (14 Novembre 2005)

Moi pareil.
Fatigué.
Tout à l'heure j'ai voulu en même temps dire Salut et Tchao à un collègue de bureau à la fin d'une conversation importante.
Ca a donné Salop.

Sans compter que depuis ce matin j'ai aussi tendance a embrasser tout le monde à la fin des conversations.
En pleine forme pour aller me coucher moi.


----------



## iKool (14 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je me dis qu'à continuer à croire comme ça, à priori, que les gens sont des gens biens, à leur accorder le bénéfice du doute, je vais au devant de graves déceptions.
Naïveté, naïveté...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

là je me prends la tete avec fiston qui dis que ,en une journée , il y a 3 matinées :mouais: :mouais: 

  





edit : roberto , moi le robot assedic ( il m'a carrement telephoné ce matin) me dis que j'ai pas pointé ce mois ci 
et si  je le fais pas ils vont me radier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

a l'aideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!      

voilà, fiston maintenant me demande "maman, tu m'a fabriqué comment" ????


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2005)

réponse : demande ça a ton  père


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> réponse : demande ça a ton  père




reponse de la mere : hullàààà , me rappelle plus, sa remonte a loin" 
fiston"mais si rappelle toi , je suis sorti de ton nombril!!" :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Ou alors "Alors vois tu, cette bouteille de lait ..."


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

dis papa, c est quoi cette bouteille de lait ? 

samantha edith : me suis fait eu...


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

toujours crevé, mais 20 minutes de grattées sur ma journée, toujours ça de gagné
je vais aller m'allonger un peu pour me reposer. De toute façon, j'attends un coup de fil, mais si ça me réveille, c'est pas grave !


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> a l'aideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!
> 
> voilà, fiston maintenant me demande "maman, tu m'a fabriqué comment" ????



Sinon, tu peux trouver plein de sites excellement didacticiels pour ce type d'explication.... courage, héhéhéhéhé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

là je aide pere noel a trouver un jeux de construction electronique   

pas evident :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: je trouve rien


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2005)

Je vis avec un DouxDingue.......  Il Vient me réveiller :rateau: en criant "je viens de cramer mon PB, je file m'en acheter un autre..." :mouais: 


ça crame des PB Mac...?


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

À 19h14 il espère encore trouver un revendeur apple ouvert 
Avec les histoires de couvre feu, il ferait quand même mieux d'attendre demain...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

... et je me fais chier
Tiens je vais aller écouter l'allocution du président, histoire de rire un peu :casse:


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ... et je me fais chier
> Tiens je vais aller écouter l'allocution du président, histoire de rire un peu :casse:


humhum... un  peu de respect pour notre cher ami 
et perso je me fais chier aussi, mais bon. la nuit est la, chargee de ses animations, de ses concerts, de ses curiosites... mais sans les transports en commun... ici, a lyon, tout s arrete a 21h, cause de la guerre civile... grrrrr


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ... et je me fais chier
> Tiens je vais aller écouter l'allocution du président, histoire de rire un peu :casse:




il va nous annoncer quoi ?  
la taxe d'habitation annulée ?  
2 voitures neuve pour chaque  brulée ?


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> il va nous annoncer quoi ?
> la taxe d'habitation annulée ?
> 2 voitures neuve pour chaque  brulée ?


vous allez arreter de vous foutre de sa gueule oui ou non ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> vous allez arreter de vous foutre de sa gueule oui ou non ? :mouais:




non 


et puis a coté de canal plus je suis une sainte


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> 
> et puis a coté de canal plus je suis une sainte


sainte Tatav, priez pour que canal plus ne soit plus une reference culurel... amen


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Et ce foutu téléphone qui sonne pas


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et ce foutu téléphone qui sonne pas




refile moi ton tel, je t'appelle demain a 6h


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

tu veux que je t'appelle Taho! ?

Sinon, pour moi, ben là, j'écoute de la musique, et je me dis qu'il ne serait pas bête que j'aille me coucher...


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

*soupir*


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

mon pauvre Taho!... Ca me désole de te voir dans cet état, mais qu'y puise-je ?


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> sainte Tatav, priez pour que canal plus ne soit plus une reference culurel... amen




Surtout les Guignols... en ce moment ça ne casse pas des briques... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> sainte Tatav, priez pour que canal plus ne soit plus une reference culurel... amen



C'est vrai, s'il pouvait y avoir un black ou un beurre présentateur d'une émission à la denisot, ça changerait peut être les mentalités ... Canal les utilises seulement pour la météo ou les infos express ou pour ramener le courrier (cela dit c'est les seules à le faire  ) mais le président à marquer un point en parlant directement aux médias ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> *soupir*




c'est pas grand chose, voir rien du tout mais ....voilà rien que pour toi 

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grand chose, voir rien du tout mais ....voilà rien que pour toi
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


merci chère Tatav... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens d'user de mon mauvais anglais pour rassurer mon pote californien.
> _No, Dude, this is not apocalypse in France!_
> :rateau: :hein:



On remet juste les pendules à l'heure


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On remet juste les pendules à l'heure




justement en parlant de pendule je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai encore deux, trois appareils  à mettre à l'heure !


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

j'ai une envie de pleurer qui ne vient pas. Ce n'est pas que lié à la fatigue puisque je ne dors pas.
besoin de vacances sans doute...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une envie de pleurer qui ne vient pas. Ce n'est pas que lié à la fatigue puisque je ne dors pas.
> besoin de vacances sans doute...



Oh taho ! tu nous refais ta petite déprime ...
Moi je persiste ! c'est la fatigue qui te rend tout chamaleau
et puis les canons  (oups double sens du termes :rateau


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une envie de pleurer qui ne vient pas. Ce n'est pas que lié à la fatigue puisque je ne dors pas.
> besoin de vacances sans doute...





M'enfin... Taho!...  le goût du saké...  tout ça.. t'as oublié...?   Allez Haut les c½urs... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin... Taho!...  le goût du saké...  tout ça.. t'as oublié...?   Allez Haut les c½urs... :love:




Du moment que c'est pas un haut le coeur ! :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Ça va mieux, merci les amis :love:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant j'attends le livreur qui doit passer "entre 9h et 13h" ... En espérant qu'il n'arrive pas à 12h59 ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'attends le livreur qui doit passer "entre 9h et 13h" ... En espérant qu'il n'arrive pas à 12h59 ...



Tu te fais livrer tes moutons à domicile


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2005)

là je viens illégalement de me rendre compte que les 4200.- que je dois toucher sont arrivé depuis un mois et me sont pas versé par.... flemmardise de mon boss


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

là, maintenant, je suis chez moi, je ne vais pas tarder à repartir bosser, et ca me saoule un peu parce que je suis occupé en continu jusqu'à au moins 22h ce soir...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup le *"illégalement"* !
> :love: :love:


Ouais ben heureusement que la comptable comprend quand il te faut du blé, même si elle a pas l'droit de dire ça


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2005)

Là, vu qu'il ne fait que 16°C chez moi, je viens de remonter le chauffage et de mettre la boulloire en route....
Tiens elle commence à faire du bruit !


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

tu t'es fait une police avec ton écriture roberto et pepita ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

c'est quoi que t'écoute comme musique au lieu de bosser ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

ah t'es multi tache... cool   :love:


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, va falloir aller manger...
> 
> :love: :love:


Bon, alors il est pour quand ce taume 2 ?  (bonne nouvelle que tout ça !)


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Là tout de suite, je suis au bureau... j'attends la reprise de 14h...


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

fais gaffe de pas faire des taches de gras dessus en mangeant...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Là tout de suite je surf sur macg car le patron est parti tout l'après midi et qu'il n'y a rien à faire. La collègue revient dans 6 minutes pour se brancher sur meetic .... Elle pas internet alors ... Je ferais donc des spider solitaire sur des PC de merde ...


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux peut-être l'aider et lui trouver un mec dans le Bar, à ta collègue ??
> Elle est mimi ta collègue ???
> Taho!?
> _T'es par là ?_
> ...



Ah, tu es là, toi. Justement, avec moquette, on parlait d'octobre disparu, et autres panoramas matinaux, et on se demandait où t'étais le matin ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Novembre 2005)

t'as retrouvé la café alors ?

_pas de sucre pour moi merci_


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2005)

tu découches ??????

je la vois venir celle-là : Roberto, Anna et Pepita.


----------



## N°6 (15 Novembre 2005)

Je crois que mon scanner est mourrant... :mouais: 
Normalement il ne fait pas Bliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip....Khrrrrr....Roarrrrtuuuuuut...


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2005)

Il a dû attraper froid....
Là je viens de constater que mes documents que je viens d'imprimer ont moyennement aprécié mes postillons post-éternuement 
C'est reparti pour un tour... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que mon scanner est mourrant... :mouais:
> Normalement il ne fait pas Bliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip....Khrrrrr....Roarrrrtuuuuuut...



Lance un préscan, éteins le scanner quand la tête est vers le milieux de sa course, compte jusquà 10 et rallume (si t'as pas d'interrupteur, t'y vas à la brutale : tu débranches). Vérifie avant qu'il est bien sur une surface plane et repose bien sur ses petits petons en caoutchouc (synthétique), et pas sur le fond de sa caisse, c'est sensible, ces petites bêtes !

Bien sur, si c'est pas un scanner à plat que tu as, j'ai rien dit !


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Novembre 2005)

Rappel des évènements:

Vendredi soir:


			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Pfff quelle soirée de m*** pour moi, je bosse à fond pour boucler (et je sais pas comment ça va être possible  ) une intervention lundi...
> Quel w-e pourri, ça me déprime...



Samedi


			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Purée qu'est-ce que j'aimerai m'incarner en Wonder Woman aujourd'hui pour pondre là comme ça, en live, sans réfléchr, sans chercher mes mots, les 10 pages de texte environ qu'il me faut pour tenir cette intervention de 45 min lundi...
> J'aimerai bien pouvoir sortir un peu ce soir... si j'arrive pas à boucler mon papier dans la journée, bah j'suis encore bonne pour passer la soirée et une partie de la nuit devant l'ordi.



plus tard le même samedi


			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me désespère !!!
> 
> Je ne vais vraiment pas pouvoir sortir ce soir... j'ai pas fini mon boulot. J'suis dég'... mais noooon !!!
> Bah aller peut-être vers minuit... qui sait ??? Hein ? Le coup de génie que j'attend depuis ce matin va peut-être arriver... J'en suis déjà à... heu... quasi 5 pages (sur les 10 que je dois pondre... pour 45 min de bla bla avec powerpoint de photos à commenter ça doit suffire)... mais c'est l'organisation de mon bla bla qui tient pas la route.
> Je vais me faire laminer lundi après-midi...



Dimanche matin, vers 3h avant le dodo:


			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que tout à l'heure ça va encore être la course !!  J'ai déjà les boules... je vais jamais réussir à boucler mon boulot !!! Mais quelle m*** !!!



Après tout ça s'en est suivi une journée de dimanche de boulot de ouf!! qui s'est achevée à 3h30.
A peine une demi-heure de dodo, pour prendre le train pour Lyon à 6h30, hier matin donc. :mouais: 
Difficile... :rateau: 

Journée d'études passée à l'ENS, avec ma fameuse intervention de 45 min avec mon joli powerpoint rose: c'était mon premier...) l'après-midi.
Et ben punaise, j'ai eu raison de trimer comme une acharnée la semaine passée, et surtout ce w-e, parce que les auditeurs ont été emballés. :love: :love:
On ne peut avoir meilleure récompense je crois.
C'est la première fois que je suis fière de moi comme ça. C'est la première fois que ça me fait cet effet.
Vraiment ça fait chaud au coeur, c'est gratifiant surtout quand d'autres parties de votre vie partent en c***. 
Soirée de cette journée plus que neuronale : une soirée neuronale...  
Petite projection de courtes séquences de films des opérateurs Lumières présentant différentes villes du monde, et datant des années 1896-1897 !!! Excellentissime!... même si j'ai dû tenir mes paumières avec mes pouces... :sleep:

Et donc là back from Lyon !!


----------



## elKBron (15 Novembre 2005)

bah t aurais pu y rester  a Lyon, c est la ville plus merveilleuse de France... Quoi, moi, parti pris ? Nooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bah t aurais pu y rester  a Lyon, c est la ville plus merveilleuse de France... Quoi, moi, parti pris ? Nooooooooooooooooon



Hippocampe ! Ferre, t'as un poisson à ton hameçon !


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bah t aurais pu y rester  a Lyon, c est la ville plus merveilleuse de France... Quoi, moi, parti pris ? Nooooooooooooooooon


 
Je veux bien te croire, mais les abords immédiats de l'ENS (dernière station avant Gerland)... heu y'a pas grand grand chose... pour trouver un bar, difficile. Les Normaliens semblent vivre en vase clos... étonnant. :mouais:

Merci Roberto.


----------



## Jec (15 Novembre 2005)

Ah quel bonheur .... allergique à la paperasse, je viens de passer deux grosses heures à trier mes papiers avec mon nouveau et premier fiduciaire ... En tant qu'indépendant paraît que c'est important 

Je me sens tout léger, libre, presque réconcilié avec tout ce bordel qu'on reçois pour 1000 trucs différents.  

Là maintenant , l'apéro s'impose pour fêter ça .. y'a pas de faux prétextes


----------



## Pizouit (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant la vie est douce, déjeuner terminé : la cuisine vide écoute seule France Info que j'ai la flemme d'aller éteindre.
> Je nourris cette flemme d'un café presque fini et du vague projet quand le petit sera levé d'aller me renseigner sur l'achat d'un portab', enfin : *un téléphone mobile.*
> _Ça va devenir nécessaire._
> C'est du moins ce dont je tente de me persuader.
> ...


meu non, pas besoin de besoin de besoin de telephone mobile
c pareil que si t'avais une laisse


----------



## Grug2 (15 Novembre 2005)

y'a des journées de merde.
moi, c'est aujourd'hui.

bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2005)

Bon, là maintenant je dois vous quittez...   Alors bonsoir à tous.   

Grug2>> Demain est un autre jour.


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Bon allez je replie mon Powa, je le débranche, je rembobine la bobinette, emballe la tablette, je mets tout dans mon sac, j'oublie pas *mon mobile*, mon agenda mon répertoire en papier avé les spirales, je lave mon mug, laisse un p'tit mot à mon bienfaiteur et file rejoindre mes drôles et la baby-sitter peut-être au bord de la crise de nerf...
> (...)


ah ouais, c'est vrai, t'as un mobile maintenant... il est bien alors ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

ah t'as pas choisi la sonnerie à la con genre la 2nd partita de Bach ou la cucaracha ?
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah t'as pas choisi la sonnerie à la con genre ... ou la cucaracha ?
> :love:



Ah bah nan, la cucaracha, c'est le klaxon de sa voiture, y va pas toujours mettre le même quand même !


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

ah oui t'as raison : il risquerai de sursauter en se demandant ce qu'il a fait de mal quand son téléphone sonne


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux peut-être l'aider et lui trouver un mec dans le Bar, à ta collègue ??
> Elle est mimi ta collègue ???
> Taho!?
> _T'es par là ?_
> ...


on m'appelle ?


----------



## maiwen (15 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant ... je fais pas trop mon exposé quand même ... je devrais


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant, je ne sais pas... j'ai l'impression que rien... je n'ai qu'à aller me coucher, ça sera toujours mieux...


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant ... je vais pas trop mon exposé quand même ... je devrais


 il manque des mots non ? (je sais : naméo©)


----------



## Stargazer (15 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> il manque des mots non ? (je sais : naméo©)




Faut pas le faire remarquer !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux peut-être l'aider et lui trouver un mec dans le Bar, à ta collègue ??
> Elle est mimi ta collègue ???
> Taho!?
> _T'es par là ?_
> ...



Oui, elle est est migonne : une vraie rousse de 36 ans aux yeux verts et très spontanée 
Je peut accorder rdv par mp, euh enfin il faut voir avec elle :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Rappel des évènements:
> 
> Vendredi soir:
> 
> ...



*Mais c'était quoi le sujet de ton intervention de 45 minutes ??? *


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle est est migonne : une vraie rousse de 36 ans aux yeux verts et très spontanée
> Je peut accorder rdv par mp, euh enfin il faut voir avec elle :rateau:



Là ... C'était à prévoir ! Fais attention à ce que tu dis, maintenant, Roberto, il est tout escagassé ! Faut pas dire des choses comme ça devant lui, il va encore tout nous saloper le plafond et les murs ... Avec ses chaussures pleines de boue !


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> *Mais c'était quoi le sujet de ton intervention de 45 minutes ??? *



Le titre très exact : 
"Automobiles sur papier glacé : la question de la sécurité dans la publicité automobile. 1971-2000" 
(heu... la thèse que je prépare porte sur l'histoire des représentations publicitaires de l'automobile. :rateau: )
Intervention faite dans le cadre d'une journée d'études portant sur les images et les représentations de la sécurité routière.
Je n'en dis pas plus, car oui je sais... :sleep: :sleep: 

Mais merci d'avoir demandé odré. :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Novembre 2005)

une émotion particulière ... j'écoute "dis moi que tu m'aimes " de chimène ...
et je pense à un moment de ma journée ...
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Argh.


Pousse-toi, t'es marié toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

decidement    

depuis que j'ai trouvé un boulot, j'ai deja reçu 2 propositions : j'ai refusé parce que c'etaient juste de poste de remplacement sans espoir de rester en place

hier soir sur mon portable je trouve un message , ce matin j'appelle   

il y a quelques mois j'avais postulé pour un magasin de jeux video , "l'affaire" etait pratiquement conclus mais a la derniere minute un responsable d'un magasin concourrent s'est presenté et voilà tout etait tombé a l'eau

là, ils me rappellent me demandant si je suis touj dispo pour dirigere un new magasin mais pas sur mulhouse, un'autre ville distante 25 km ..... je serai payé bien plus que maintenant a la base , cadre a 35h par semaine (et 44h pendant 5 semaine) et pas 45 h actuelle qui deviennent 65h quand les vendeuses sont en vacance ou malade , sans compter le "bonus" , 13 eme mois, complemantaire et ticket resto    chose que j'ai pas actuellement 

apres rapide calcul de trajet (en train) et cout je m'aperçoit que le temp trajet est pareil que actuellement et en plus moins cher , le soir je serai a la maison sur le coup de 20h et pas 21h

bref, que du positif    

j'ai rdv dans 10 jours , je croise les doigts :love: :love: :love: :love:



edit : en plus ils sont informatisé


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

maintenant c'est l'heure de quitter mon clavier , 
un rapide passage dans la salle de bain (ravalement facade oblige  ) 
un ramassage de tasses et cendriers :rateau: 
et opppp dans la voiture direction boulot où je serai enfermé pendant 8h30


----------



## colette (16 Novembre 2005)

petit à petit je découvre certains fils dans lesquels j'ai envie de rajouter ma contribution et celui-ci me semble parfait. 

Donc, voilà, depuis ce matin je suis venue faire plusieurs visites entre deux coups de fil et là, je viens de finir mon seul cours de la matinée avant d'enchainer 6 h de cours au conservatoire. Heureusement d'ailleurs que la matinée est plus cool! sinon c'est intenable et le soir je me mets à détester la musique en général et le piano en particulier. 

Bonne journée à tous ceux qui vont faire un tour par là et à ce soir


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si j' t'ennuie tu l'dis._
> 
> :mouais:




Hein? Non, c'est pas toi, c'est moi... :rateau:
Pas réveillé ce matin...


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Novembre 2005)

oups je viens juste de voir l'heure... 
  
c'est pas une heure pour finir son ptit-dej ça!
:rateau:   
Mais c'est vrai que comme Taho le disait dans un autre fil, quand on a besoin de sommeil... autant en profiter
   
Par contre, c'est vrai que je viens de foutre en l'air une matinée de repos où j'aurais pu flooder comme un .... heu non faut pas flooder    

mais bon j'ai des tas de trucs à faire et je dors.... 
  
qu'est ce que c'est bon quand même :love: :love: :love: 

heureusement y' a le boulot cet aprem pour me donner bonne conscience, sion je serais bien parti pour une journée glandouille sous la couette :rose: :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Novembre 2005)

colette a dit:
			
		

> petit à petit je découvre certains fils dans lesquels j'ai envie de rajouter ma contribution et celui-ci me semble parfait.
> 
> Donc, voilà, depuis ce matin je suis venue faire plusieurs visites entre deux coups de fil et là, je viens de finir mon seul cours de la matinée avant d'enchainer 6 h de cours au conservatoire. Heureusement d'ailleurs que la matinée est plus cool! sinon c'est intenable et le soir je me mets à détester la musique en général et le piano en particulier.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous ceux qui vont faire un tour par là et à ce soir



Le mercredi, c'est pas non plus ma journee preferee... mais elle est bientot finie. courage.

(excusez pour les accents, je suis sur un clavier qwerty et ca n'existe pas...)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

Là ' chuis banni du nano-chat


----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour t'avait prévenu !


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là ' chuis banni du nano-chat


Ben sûr qu'avec les photos qu'tu balances dessus...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

ah nan les fotos c'est No6


----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah nan les fotos c'est No6


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah nan les fotos c'est No6


Voué voué voué, c'est ce qu'on dit...


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Novembre 2005)

j'ai obtenu des réponses...
Certe pas aux questions que j'avais posées, mais des réponses...
Il va encore falloir attendre...


----------



## maiwen (16 Novembre 2005)

merde ... j'étouffe ...


----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merde ... j'étouffe ...



Je te taperais bien dans le dos, mais je crains d'être un peu loin... :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (16 Novembre 2005)

je vais me faire engueuler dans 2 minutes parceque je suis devant l'ordi
on parit
3
2
1

et paf ...
 :casse:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2005)

Je doit partir...  Aller, bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Allez je suis repartie pour une série de lecture façon boulimique
Je m'en tape un tous les trois jours et de la science fiction et pas des petits des trois cents pages ... Je m'étais fait comme ça le cycle de dune à la suite fin juin début juillet ...
Y'a des moments comme ça ... ah oui ce que je lis en ce moment ? Ben justement c'est deux nouveaux auteurs qui l'ont coécrit et c'est édités aux éditions "nuit d'avril" (tout neuve et spécialisée dans le fantastique, rencontrée au salon des livres, super sympa) ça s'appelle : "Nous nous reverrons .... hier" de Fabrice Nicolas. Ben je vous laisse deviner le sujet !

A voui pour en savoir plus sur la maison d'édition et ses livres : http://nuitdavril.ifrance.com/

Ils sont super sympas et puis ils sont jeunes et puis bon ... allez voir ça paraît pas folichon comme ça mais je suis accrochée au livre que l'on m'a conseillée


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Tout fonctionne ...mais jusqu'à quand...?

L'un boot à la mode " je veux je veux pas", et l'autre trouve la reseau Airport à   la mode..." si je veux"....

Une bonne petite musique, un verre de vin....une petite enchère sur eBay...que demande le peuple...


----------



## MACcossinelle (16 Novembre 2005)

Je devrais bosser....

mais pas envie  pas de motivations :rose:

je suis enervée :hein:
je sais même plus pour quoi  enfin...

voilà, je pense que ma soirée va être géniale ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

saleté de téléphone, de reflexions, de jeux de clefs, de chauffage ! enfin M**** :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (16 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais bosser....
> 
> mais pas envie  pas de motivations :rose:
> 
> ...


copine ...


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais bosser....
> 
> mais pas envie  pas de motivations :rose:
> 
> ...




Soyez réalistes : 
demandez l'impossible.


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2005)

dites donc, je vais peut être arrondir mes fins de mois avec un petit trafic de N2O...




_pour ceux qui en plus n'arrivent pas à dormir un petit mélange équimolaire 02 / N20 et hop une bise à jpmiss_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

là suis contente de moi    
le magasin prend forme , depuis hier j'ai tout deplacé , refait l'implantation au sol

les vitrine sont en cour , ainsi que la deco mural.....

demain sera fini, j'espere , comme cela on fini l'attaquement de la reserve  
et puis je pourra m'occuper correctement des clients 


j'ai encore perdu un kilo :love: cool mais....
je dois racheter d'urgence des fringues :rateau:    


et le soir quand je rentre je ne suis meme pas fatiguée 
et zut , je commence a trop l'aimer mon boulot .:love:




edit 

je viens de faire la meme erreur 
j'ai ecrit un panneau  "vitrine en cour" et affiché sur sur la vitre et cet aprem une dame toque a la vitre et dis
"mademoiselles , cour avec un S !!!!!! p 

bon d'accord , cela confirme ma nullité en français :rose:


----------



## Patamach (16 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> dites donc, je vais peut être arrondir mes fins de mois avec un petit trafic de N2O...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



essaye le Cacolac par le nez ca dechire.


----------



## colette (16 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Le mercredi, c'est pas non plus ma journee preferee... mais elle est bientot finie. courage.




Oui enfin maintenant on peut dire qu'elle est finie. 
et c'est pas trop tôt


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Novembre 2005)

je l'ai vraiment sentie finie il y a une demi heure seulement  ...
Mais c'est pas grave, je me rattrape sur le jeudi :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (17 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais bosser....


c'est fait !!  




			
				MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> voilà, je pense que ma soirée va être géniale ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



bâ finalement excellent rattrapage !! :rose:   








​


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2005)

il est relativement plutôt tard là maintenant, ma décision d'avancer mon futur site internet m'a fait progresser

un jour dans _portefolio_ ? Rien n'est moins sûr


----------



## ginette107 (17 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il est relativement plutôt tard là maintenant



En effet, j'irai bien me coucher
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 
Mais j'attends patiemment que les feuilles sortent de l'imprimante et plus l'heure avance plus je trouve ça long :mouais:  
Enfin faut voir le côté positif demain mon mémoire est relié :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, j'irai bien me coucher
> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> Mais j'attends patiemment que les feuilles sortent de l'imprimante et plus l'heure avance plus je trouve ça long :mouais:
> Enfin faut voir le côté positif demain mon mémoire est relié :love: :love:


Ça c'est une excellente nouvelle ! On boira à ta santé samedi soir ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

bon ... ça c'est fait  ... un exposé sans plan ni intro ni conclusion devant ma classe et en anglais ... j'aimais pas plus que ça ... mais enfait ça va


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là maintenant chuis chez un client je me prends la tête à essayer d'ouvrir des .pub et des .mix... :mouais:
> 
> _Je vais pas ouvrir un tradada technicos pour ça : *vous avez une idééééée ?*_
> 
> :rose:



Faire des mixs au pub... encore un truc de fêtarrd ça. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là maintenant chuis chez un client je me prends la tête à essayer d'ouvrir des .pub et des .mix... :mouais:
> 
> _Je vais pas ouvrir un tradada technicos pour ça : *vous avez une idééééée ?*_
> 
> :rose:


Essaies par là !, ils y sont, avec plein d'autres.  

Pour les .pub, j'espère que t'as un émulateur PC, parce que les fichiers "Publisher", plus fermé et incommunicable que ça, tu meurs.


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ... ça c'est fait  ... un exposé sans plan ni intro ni conclusion devant ma classe et en anglais ... j'aimais pas plus que ça ... mais enfait ça va


 c'était quoi ton sujet ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> c'était quoi ton sujet ?


les radicaux de la révolution English ( autour de 1640 ) ... un truc comme ça  

parait-il que c'était bien "parce que , on voyait que t'arrivais pas trop à parler alors tu parlais lentement on pouvait tout écrire " ... :hein: :mouais: ... gnagnagna ... l'a pas vu son accent tout pourri celui-là ... et de toute façon je pouvais pas être pire que celle d'après ... 

alors pwet


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Novembre 2005)

non mais je voulais juste savoir, c'était pas pour critiquer  

Ca va sinon ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

rousse


----------



## lumai (17 Novembre 2005)

Un thé qui refroidi lentement, un carré de chocolat noir bien entamé... Une après-midi qui s'annonce bien !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

Le Beaujolais ce midi, j'aurais pas du... :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le Beaujolais ce midi, j'aurais pas du... :rateau: :mouais:



toi aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi



Grave...
:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Grave...
> :rateau: :rateau:




pas de Graves, de Beaujolais on te dit&#8230;

_ attendre&#8230; points&#8230; nouveau&#8230; Fab'Fab_


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pas de Graves, de Beaujolais on te dit?
> 
> _ attendre? points? nouveau? Fab'Fab_



Le pire c'est que j'y ai pensé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

du coup, l'alcool aidant, j'aime bien ma nouvelle signature


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> du coup, l'alcool aidant, j'aime bien ma nouvelle signature



Ah ça ! Encore un méfait à mettre au compte de l'alcool !


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Novembre 2005)

en même temps, il y a quand même beaucoup moins d'alcool que de pétrole dans le beaujolais nouveau, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il est si cher....


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rousse



Sinon, brune....


----------



## supermoquette (17 Novembre 2005)

je parlais pas de bière, c'est un code pour roberto !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

SM veut se faire coacher !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Après avoir consulté ce document ? La ménant, je me le demande bien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> du coup, l'alcool aidant, j'aime bien ma nouvelle signature



Tu devrai te méfier, l'alcool, ça t'abime grave :


----------



## Taho! (17 Novembre 2005)

l'est pas bon le beaujolais !


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Novembre 2005)

quand la guichetière à un iPod et qu'on a pris soin de prendre le sien, le contact passe mieux...


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant, c'est la goûte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase.

Je ferais mieux d'aller me coucher...


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, j'ai du boulot.

je vous dit bonsoir...


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

Relax à la maison...me balade sur le net....


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

là ce soir ... le premier soir pas "speed" ( bon en même temps quand je suis "speed" je suis pas non plus ... bref) ... premier soir depuis un peu plus d'une semaine ( bah c'est beaucoup pour un petit être comme moi ! ) ... qu'il n'y a pas un truc important pour le lendemain ... une supposition d'un truc hypothétique pour le lendemain ... 

en fait si ... y'a un truc ... mais ce soir ... flute ...


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

Allez Front Row go !!! et quejques vidéos ( juste pour voir) pour le iPod vidéo que j'ai eu aujourd'hui...il est joli....






Vais devoir me calmer un peu...c'est pas encore Noël...:rose:


----------



## imimi (17 Novembre 2005)

Y'en a à l'heure qu'il est qui mangent du vulcania... :love: 






PPPFFFFFFF !


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a à l'heure qu'il est qui mangent du vulcania... :love:
> PPPFFFFFFF !




Mais il pense à toi


----------



## imimi (17 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mais il pense à toi



rien n'est moins sûr hélas...

Edith ajoute :
la seule pensée est : penser à m'envoyer une photo du délice qu'ils s'engoufrent pour me/nous faire enrager.
spèce de p'tits ******** !


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> rien n'est moins sûr hélas...


face à un vulcania ... je suis désolée mais ... tu as raison  ... 

il faut l'excuser ... un vulcania c'est ... :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> rien n'est moins sûr hélas...




MMS... =  Au secour, regarde ...je pense à toi...( au passage change de mobile l'APN est mauvais)
SMS... =  Petit message sans importance pour gagner du temps

Téléphone... = c'est entre vous

Pas de message...? c'est pas ton cas


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ( au passage change de mobile l'APN est mauvais)


non tu n'y connais rien (  ) ... c'est le vulcania , il est tellement ... tellement ... enfin il est censuré enfait ... d'où la mauvaise qualité de l'image ... c'est tout :love: :rateau:


----------



## imimi (17 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> au passage change de mobile l'APN est mauvais



j'trouve ça pas mal moi comme rendu pour un TELEPHONE !
:mouais:


----------



## imimi (17 Novembre 2005)

@ La mouette : serait-il possible d'avoir une photo avec les iPods nano, photo et video ?
j'n'ai pas encore eu la chance de pouvoir voir (ben ouais juste les voir parce que les posséder c'est pas pour tout suite  ) les trois en même temps...


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> @ La mouette : serait-il possible d'avoir une photo avec les iPods nano, photo et video ?
> j'n'ai pas encore eu la chance de pouvoir voir (ben ouais juste les voir parce que les posséder c'est pas pour tout suite  ) les trois en même temps...




les mobiles c'est pour l'APN


----------



## imimi (17 Novembre 2005)

alors comme ça on aime se faire mousser ???
  

c'est encore plus impressionant de les voir étalés comme ça que de lire ton profil !


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> alors comme ça on aime se faire mousser ???
> 
> 
> c'est encore plus impressionant de les voir étalés comme ça que de lire ton profil !




Oh    les apparences...


----------



## maiwen (17 Novembre 2005)

n'empèche euh ... c'est pas parce qu'on est là maintenant qu'on doit mettre des images de 30m de large


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oh    les apparences...



De toute façon, canard, cygne ou mouette, on sait comment ça va finir, une bonne grippe aviaire, et on passe à aut'chose !   

Nan, sans dec, t'as grandi à côté d'une centrale nucléaire, pour avoir assez d'oreilles pour pouvoir utiliser tout ça ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> n'empèche euh ... c'est pas parce qu'on est là maintenant qu'on doit mettre des images de 30m de large




Tu as rasion


----------



## imimi (17 Novembre 2005)

c'est peut-être, sûrement même   , indiscret mais pourquoi cette profusion d'iPods ?
une volonté égoïste de tous les avoir pour toi et rien que pour toi ?
une collection ?

t'en donnerais par le plus grand des hasards ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2005)

J'ai finis mon livre !!!! Faut que j'en trouve un autre ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Demain faut que je cadre à peu près avec l'idée que l'on se fait habituellement d'un adulte responsable.
> 
> :love:



Je peux te prêter une cravate à fleurs, pour aller avec tes chemises !


----------



## La mouette (17 Novembre 2005)

Vais me coucher ......               

Je t'en offre un quand tu veux !!     imimi


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Arrête ! *
> :afraid:
> 
> Déjà que je suis grillé...
> ...



Ah là là, mon bon monsieur, pour garder l'anonymat, c'est Lacroix et la bannière !


----------



## Grug2 (17 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Arrête ! *
> :afraid:
> 
> Déjà que je suis grillé...
> ...


tiens ça vient de m'arriver ce genre de truc 
j'vous jure, vivement le controle parental.
 


Sinon, tu le crois que je suis en train de dessiner des pingouins en ecoutant NTM&#8230;
nan, pasque moi, j'ai du mal à realiser   :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (18 Novembre 2005)

Pourtant c'est bien les libellules : ça agite le vent pour que les amoureux frissonnent au rythme des roseaux. Ensuite, ça meurt, discrètement, dans un orgasme.

là maintenant ? rien


----------



## Jec (18 Novembre 2005)

là juste maintenant je rentre d'une soirée space. j'suis allé faire une constellation familiale... assez barge. Y'a des trucs où je demande de voir pour y croire... et ça fait presque du bien de s'occuper de soit pour une fois...


----------



## ginette107 (18 Novembre 2005)

Soirée sympathique  
Mémoire terminé   
Mojito et hypocras bueno :love: 
Beaujolais pas gouté (16 euros la bouteille ils sont fous ces gaulois  ):rateau: 
Un bon dodo et une grass' mat en perspective :love: :love: que du bonheur  
Bon courage  à tous ceux qui se léveront tôt demain avec ou sans mal de bide  

sur ce bonne nuit bis (cf users de la nuit) :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Soirée sympathique
> Mémoire terminé
> Mojito et hypocras bueno :love:
> Beaujolais pas gouté (16 euros la bouteille ils sont fous ces gaulois  ):rateau:
> ...




on transforme le mojito et l'hypocras en ti'punch et je dis "pas mieux!!"   

l'appel de la couette résonne!
:rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> on transforme le mojito et l'hypocras en ti'punch et je dis "pas mieux!!"
> 
> l'appel de la couette résonne!
> :rateau:




tout pareil !!! mais on garde le mojito ! et on y rajoute du Ti'punch


----------



## Nephou (18 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant ?
je sirote mon réveil assis au boulot ; Paris c'est sirupeux quand il fait froid. La tour Eiffel semble dorée comme du sirop d'érables. Je vais bientôt me lever pour mon premier cacheton de D8&#8230; Vert bleu ou marron ? Je ne l'ai pas encore décidé.

Aujourd'hui c'est actionnaria : le salon du scrotum _on me dit non que que c'est pas ça que c'est celui de la bourse_ et je vais y passe l'après-midi.

Que ma joie demeure...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

là je suis a mon 4eme café depuis ma tombée du lit a 6h
une marche rapide et glaciale pour ammener fiston a l'ecole et
un sprint endiablée (en pantoufle :rose:   ) pour deplacer ma voiture avant qu'elle ne termine comme celle garée devant :
en fourriere :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

bioman n'a pas du voir le panneau d'interdiction provisoire  ce matin quand il l'a sortie de notre parking privée 
pour la garer en face de chez nous   

ma belle titine a deja reçu 2 "pets" , 2 bon coup de portiere :mouais: :mouais: 
pourtant je me gare a perpete sur la grand parking du centre commerciale où je travaille  

si tout va bien je devrai bientot avoir une "carcasse sur roues" une Ka en plus :love: :love: :love: 
je ne devra plus me garer en fin fond du parking :rateau:  et  je m'en fichera eperdument  si les cretins qui se garent a coté 
auront le besoin de laisser leur signature sur ma carrosse cabossé !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> si tout va bien je devrai bientot avoir une "carcasse sur roues" *une Ka* en plus :love: :love: :love:
> je ne devra plus me garer en fin fond du parking :rateau:  et  je m'en fichera eperdument  si les cretins qui se garent a coté
> auront le besoin de laisser leur signature sur ma carrosse cabossé !!




Avec un nom comme ça, ça doit les attirer, les bosses


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avec un nom comme ça, ça doit les attirer, les bosses




surtout que j'en voulais une rose  ( si, si :rose: :rose: )
 mais le concessionnaire dit que sa n'existe pas     

pourtant je suis sure d'en avoir deja vue mais bon , je ne l'achete pas neuve , loin , tres tres loin de là  .....
elle sera probablement rouge et noire   

elle sera belle quand meme ma sourie !!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> elle sera probablement rouge et noire



Série limitée "Stendahl" ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Série limitée "Stendahl" ?





 là je capte pas :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> là je capte pas :rose:



Stendhal (Henri Beyle) 1783-1842, dont le plus célèbre roman reste "Le rouge et le noir" ! 

EDIT : Mince, j'ai inversé le "h" et le "a" dans mon premier post, sorry ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Stendhal (Henri Beyle) 1783-1842, dont le plus célèbre roman reste "Le rouge et le noir" !
> 
> EDIT : Mince, j'ai inversé le "h" et le "a" dans mon premier post, sorry ! :rose:




ben voilà     
avec ceci je part dans ma salle de bain un peu plus cultivée     

direction chez une amie et puis je repassera par ici , si je sera pas trop en retard,
vous faire un  avant d'aller au boulot en debut d'aprem


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

Petit froid sec sur Paris,
Les femmes disparaissent sous les doudounes, les écharpes, les bonnets
Mais le soleil !
Cest vendredi
Et le week-end sannonce pareil,
doux et circonspect.


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2005)

un là maintenant d'il y'a deux heures ... traverser le pont au dessus des rails ... tout emmitouflée dans ma belle écharpe bleue ... et oh ! quand je respire ça fait des nuages ... et quelle lumière ! y'a du givre sur cette voiture ! 

arrivée devant l'auto-école, lumière ... personne ... pas grave j'attends, dans le froid, mais j'ai pas froid ... enfait j'ai un truc à acheter ... acheté ... retour devant l'auto-école ... quelqu'un ... j'ai fait plein de fautes  ... pas grave ... elle était pas là ... pas si grave ... 

ça va  

et cette lumière :love: *soupir*


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2005)

Grand froid au bord du Lac..et premières neiges sur les Alpes..
Il ne reste plus beaucoup de feuilles sur les arbres...remplacées en ville par les décorations de Noël...
Invasion de pub dans la boite aux lettres...et de policiers qui décorent ma voiture de petits papillons..la ville a besoin de sous...ils demandent donc gentiment aux automobilistes de faire des dons...

Bonne après-midi et à ce soir


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un là maintenant d'il y'a deux heures ... traverser le pont au dessus des rails ... tout emmitouflée dans ma belle écharpe bleue ... et oh ! quand je respire ça fait des nuages ... et quelle lumière ! y'a du givre sur cette voiture !
> 
> arrivée devant l'auto-école, lumière ... personne ... pas grave j'attends, dans le froid, mais j'ai pas froid ... enfait j'ai un truc à acheter ... acheté ... retour devant l'auto-école ... quelqu'un ... j'ai fait plein de fautes  ... pas grave ... elle était pas là ... pas si grave ...
> 
> ...



et pas de photo?


----------



## maiwen (18 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et pas de photo?


 pas pris l'appareil


----------



## Pierrou (18 Novembre 2005)

me suis pointe au bahut à 10h30
prof d'anglais pas la.... meeerde ! je deteste me lever pour rien
bon, je bosse mon allemand, apres je poste sur Macge un ptit coup en loucede...:rateau:
cet aprem je vais à la Flaque pour choper le Dividi de l'episode III :love: 

et vous ca va? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> me suis pointe au bahut à 10h30
> prof d'anglais pas la.... meeerde ! je deteste me lever pour rien
> bon, je bosse mon allemand, apres je poste sur Macge un ptit coup en loucede...:rateau:
> cet aprem je vais à la Flaque pour choper le Dividi de l'episode III :love:
> ...




M ... alors ! Vu que t'as bossé dedans, ils auraient pu te l'offrir ! Quel rat, ce Lucas !


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je dois partir.



Oh avant que j'oublie, c'est de la provocation??


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

apéro entre amis :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

là je suis un peu rouge, voir noire     

la peste d'une de mes vendeuse (celle qui a pat vendre ne fiche rien d'autre
et me traite de folle parce que ci , parce que là) est allée rapporter ma conversation telephonique avec ma chef superieure    

s'elle veut vraiment rapporter qu'elle rapporte comme il se doit 
et pas deformée !!!!!  :mouais: 

soit je lui vole dans les plumes , soit je me tais mais une chose est sure
le banc de la caisse n'a plus besoin d'etre soutenu par elle


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

repassage, un oeil sur TLM, un autre sur MacGe... en fait, je suis la fusion de Shiva (pas celle la, hein !?!) et de cerbere


----------



## Taho! (18 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> là je suis un peu rouge, voir noire
> 
> la peste d'une de mes vendeuse (celle qui a pat vendre ne fiche rien d'autre
> et me traite de folle parce que ci , parce que là) est allée rapporter ma conversation telephonique avec ma chef superieure
> ...


pour l'avoir vécu, c'est pénible, surtout quand c'est une cliente qui me pourri auprès de ma chef 
mais oui tu es folle Tatav, c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime :love:
le mieux à faire : faire une réunion entre toi, ta chef et la vendeuse...


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2005)

Le nano Tchat en folie


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Novembre 2005)

retour de boulot ... un peu crevé...

la couette m'appelle très fort!!!!


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 


    Bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## colette (19 Novembre 2005)

minuit !! 

est-ce la fin d'une journée ou le début de la suivante ?

De toute façon, les deux seront trop remplies, alors il faudrait délester...

J'ai une amie qui trouvait que la vie était assez longue mais pas assez large ...

sur cette pensée phylosophique, je vous laisse méditer et vais retrouver ma couette.

bonne nuit ou bonjour !


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2005)

Belle pensée     

Trop courte cette nuit ...

Je vote pour des nuits de 36 h...


Je déménage en Finlande...go !!!!!!


 :love: 

:mouais: 

Easy Jet tu va en Finlande ? .......:love:  ...pas grave...j'y vais avec Dave Brubeck


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2005)

Zut alors ça va être fini les zolies photos&#8230; :rose:

Le mois de mai était pas mal&#8230;


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


là maintenant .. content de voir à nouveau les forums mac g


----------



## Nephou (19 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


nonméditdonk

on est pas sur le nano chat ici


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Novembre 2005)

je suis papa, depuis 1h11, ce matin, d'un petit Ivan, 3kg2, 52,5cm, la maman et le petit vont bien, c'est génial...:love::love:


----------



## joanes (19 Novembre 2005)

Bravo, bravo, bravo, bravo. toutes mes félicitations au papa et surtout à la maman.:love: :love: :love: 

Maintenant on va bien rire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Novembre 2005)

*Faudra juste penser*
à ne pas jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant .. content de voir à nouveau les forums mac g





*'spèce*
d'accro


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis papa, depuis 1h11, ce matin, d'un petit Ivan, 3kg2, 52,5cm, la maman et le petit vont bien, c'est génial...:love::love:



1h11, le 11ème mois, vous auriez pu faire un effort 



:love:


----------



## iNano (19 Novembre 2005)

Félicitations aux heureux parents... 
Et j'y vais de ma petite citation : "Un bébé c'est lourd pendant neuf mois, insupportable pendant 20 ans, et ça coute cher toute la vie", _Soeur Marie-Thérèse des Batignolles_.
Plein de courage ! Mais surtout, profitez de ce petit bonheur ! :love:


----------



## dool (19 Novembre 2005)

Et encore un de pondu !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2005)

En tout cas, c'est la première fois que j'entend parles d'une civelle de 3,5 Kg et de plus de 50 cm de long !    bravo la(n)guille !


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2005)

Chouette ça maaaaaaaarche...je fout mes invités à la porte et j'arrive :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette ça maaaaaaaarche...je fout mes invités à la porte et j'arrive :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



tu peux te reproduire chez toi  :rateau:  

*et félicitations aux parents *


----------



## La mouette (19 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu peux te reproduire chez toi  :rateau:
> 
> *et félicitations aux parents *




une touze ?:love: 

rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> rien compris





			
				la(n)guille à 22h44 a dit:
			
		

> je suis papa, depuis 1h11, ce matin, d'un petit Ivan, 3kg2, 52,5cm, la maman et le petit vont bien, c'est génial...:love::love:





			
				La mouette à 22h30 a dit:
			
		

> Chouette ça maaaaaaaarche...je fout mes invités à la porte et j'arrive :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## colette (19 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis papa, depuis 1h11, ce matin, d'un petit Ivan, 3kg2, 52,5cm, la maman et le petit vont bien, c'est génial...:love::love:




bienvenue à Yvan... et bon courage à vous deux pour les nuits raccourcies... mais bon un jour ça passe...

Il suffit d'avoir de la patience et tout à coup, ils ont 21 ans (comme mon dernier) et c'est eux qui se couchent après nous.

Encore bravo : rien n'est plus beau qu'élever son enfant même si ce n'est pas toujours facile.


----------



## Grug2 (20 Novembre 2005)

Samedi soir, 00h45 et je suis en train d'essayer de rediger une reponse à une annonce  qui m'interresse.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis papa, depuis 1h11, ce matin, d'un petit Ivan, 3kg2, 52,5cm, la maman et le petit vont bien, c'est génial...:love::love:




Beaucoup de bonheur... en famille, .... à poiroter le samedi pendant le cours de natation,  à revenir plus tôt du magasinage... et aussi à partager son  premier gâteau de fête, ses premiers pas, ses premières facéties, sa joie à sa première prise de pêche, la foire, et ... t'auras plus les petits cadeau surprise mcDo


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis papa, depuis 1h11, ce matin, d'un petit Ivan, 3kg2, 52,5cm, la maman et le petit vont bien, c'est génial...:love::love:




Félicitations aux parents.   

Que le vent vous soit favorable...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Une mauvaise nouvelle est tombée ... par un simple coup de fil.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Salut les gens ! 
enfin  jarrive à poster, pas moyen hier :sick:

Ca va? :love:


----------



## Jec (20 Novembre 2005)

juste levé...Aïe les 30 ans d'une amie fêté hier soir on laissé quelques traçes ... va falloir que je me motive si je ne veux pas que ça ruine ma journée !! Déjà qu'elle commence tard ..  :sleep:


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'ai des exos sur la fonction exponentielle à faire !! génial non ??


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Moi ben...; je bosse; j'ai une compo d'histoire de cinq heures mercredi...et je me rends compte qu'un peu de révision serait pas du luxe ! :rateau:


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi ben...; je bosse; j'ai une compo d'histoire de cinq heures mercredi...et je me rends compte qu'un peu de révision serait pas du luxe ! :rateau:



Bon courage !!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Ouais, n'emêche qu'à part en histoire, j'ai des putains de notes sans bosser comme un malade....

En fait, j'adore la prépa !!!!


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Samedi soir, 00h45 et je suis en train d'essayer de rediger une reponse à une annonce  qui m'interresse.



c'est "mytic" comme loisirs...  :rateau:


----------



## iNano (20 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je viens de faire une découverte étonnante : le touch-pad ne fonctionne pas quand on porte des moufles... Comment se fait-ce ? 
:rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis papa, depuis 1h11, ce matin, d'un petit Ivan, 3kg2, 52,5cm, la maman et le petit vont bien, c'est génial...:love::love:


Félicitations à toi et ta douce. :love: :love: Plein de bonheurs pour vous trois. 
Et surtout, petit scorpion deviendra grand... Terrible qu'il sera le Yvan !!    (m'voyez l'jeu de mots là, non... boh tant pis... ouais ok ça c'est nul).

Moi j'ai la pêche aujourd'hui. 
Petite fiesta d'une copine pour son annif' hier soi alors que j'avais absolument pas envie de sortir. Je voulais rester dans mon lit avec mon rhume. Finalement gros coup de pied dnans le cul pour sortir. Et ben je regrette pas... "Rencontrage" d'un garçon fort sympathique et charmant , qui m'a invitée à aller voir un concert de musique juive arabo-andalouse au New Morning.
Aller on va voir ce qu'il veut ce gentil garçon...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

Too late, New Order. On s'embrasse encore, on mélange nos sucs qui emplissent nos bouches à force d'aller partout, on a vraiment été dégueux, on a touché l'extase. Je te promet rien, mais ça te dit qu'on continue ? La coke descend, paf (pif) elle remonte. Un vertige. Trop bien, c'est mal. A ce moment tu goutte la mort, toute proche. Tu la trouverais sexy, même. Je replonge ma tête la ou il faut.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

Wittgenstein a sorti cette bourde : s'il existait un livre sur l'éthique, ce livre détruirait tous les autres.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Et Supermoquette se drogue :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (20 Novembre 2005)

j'aime pas le dimanche ...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

L'essentiel n'était pas là.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas faux.... 



Bon, faut que j'aille faire ma valise moi


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

Même dans ces couloirs tièdes, ou chaque porte est entre-ouverte, le froid polaire peut te prendre des mains jusqu'au torse. Profondément. La peur n'est plus un concept ici. Tu respires plus que jamais. Car tu le cherche, ça.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

bon ben je vais prendre mon train moi  bonne semaine à vous :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2005)

il a des dimanches soir ou l'on est très heureux, et ou l'on a qu'une seul envie ... d'être a dimanche prochain


----------



## maiwen (20 Novembre 2005)

y'a des dimanches soir où on est pas très heureux et où on a envie de rien ... ou presque


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a des dimanches soir où on est pas très heureux et où on a envie de rien ... ou presque



ben alors maiwen, tu déprime ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a des dimanches soir ou l'on est très heureux, et ou l'on a qu'une seul envie ... d'être a dimanche prochain



Ouh ! Toi, tu nous couve kek'chose ! Ça a l'air grave, va falloir faire fissa, si on veut te sauver.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2005)

faut appeler un chat, un chat.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

Là maintenant, il faut que je parte... 

Bonsoir à tous.


----------



## elKBron (20 Novembre 2005)

dimanche soir... hotel... froid... une legere brume... c est beau une ville la nuit...

lille... en transit avant de partir pour liege demain lundi... calme, serenite...


----------



## colette (20 Novembre 2005)

Dimanche soir... j'attends que le sol du salon soit sec... On a fait la fête toute la journée pour les 21 ans de mon fils... Il est reparti et les invités aussi... Dans une heure tout sera rangé.

C'était chouette, on a mangé, on a bu, on a fait de la musique... 

C'était vraiment génial... d'ailleurs la vie ne devrait être qu'un enchainement de fêtes et de rencontres.

à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

On essaie de ne plus y penser, on se rattache aux souvenirs ...
Il est mort en héros solitaire dans la jungle, on ne peut plus rien y faire.
Les prochains jours vont être plus durs, l'enterrement se fera peut être dans une dizaine de jours, il faut attendre l'autopsie, rapatrier le corps et puis continuer à vivre.
Je ne sais plus quoi penser, je navigue entre sanglots et rire, tristesse et colère mais je dois être bien plus forte car ce n'est pas mon frère mais mon beau frère, je ne l'ai connu qu'un mois et je m'en souviendrais. Il vivait à fond. Un balle non perdue à 39 ans, un assassin clandestin que l'on ne retrouvera pas. Des parents qui ne comprennent pas que leur fils est un héros, ça ne soulage pas.

La dernière fois que je l'ai vu, j'ai pleuré, je ne savais pas pourquoi. Quand je l'ai vu partir seul vers le centre de Régina. J'ai rien dit j'ai gardé ça pour moi. Je me suis peut être dit que je ne reverrais pas. J'ai annulé hier la pomme bouffe pour cause de repas familiale le lendemain qui s'est révélé être d'autant plus important, il fallait que je sois en forme. Intuition ?

J'en parle ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3502836#post3502836


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, un petit podcase MacG avant d'aller se coucher... Demain commence une semaine différente des autres avec le privilège de bénéficier dune demi heure de plus de sommeil...


----------



## Taho! (21 Novembre 2005)

Redescente...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Redescente...




normal     

un froid glacial, un retour au boulot , un lundi quoi !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2005)

*Effrayant !*
 je viens de me rendre compte qu'il ne reste plus qu'un seul rouleau de papier toilette.

Si jamais j'oublie d'en acheter alors là ce sera...




:afraid:
:afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Effrayant !*
> Si jamais j'oublie d'en acheter alors là ce sera...
> 
> 
> ...



... La merde? ...


----------



## krystof (21 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Si jamais j'oublie d'en acheter alors là ce sera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




le caca...


----------



## krystof (21 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... La merde? ...




Merde... grillé


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2005)

Message pour MAckie: finalement, j'y suis resté un peu plus que prévu...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

le seche-linge est en route depuis un moment .... 
dans l'appart une effleuve de soupline vanille :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> dans l'appart une effleuve de soupline vanille :love: :love: :love: :love:



Beuaaaaark!!!! Les fringues qui sentent le Flamby®!!!


----------



## Jec (21 Novembre 2005)

A la bourre, à la bourre .. encore à la bourre... mais cette fois c'est pour une bonne cause !! Après ce petit lundi, je conge le reste de la semaine !! Bientôt 10 mois sans un jour de vacances, sauf 1 de maladie ... bien besoin, je fatigue de la tête .. J'vais être tout neuf à mon retour !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

On n'a pas réussit à s'endormir avant 3 heures du matin
debout, les yeux hagards dans le vide
finalement le sommeil nous enveloppé d'un coup et je me lève
J'irais pas en cours aujourd'hui, nico part manger chez ses parents

Je vais essayer de m'occuper.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Beuaaaaark!!!! Les fringues qui sentent le Flamby®!!!



Elle a dit "vanille", pas "vanille/caramel"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

là je fouille les petites annonces pour trouver une vieille titine a moi   

pas gagné quand on sait que je veux une KA et pas du tout chere !!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

KY, c'est mieux.


----------



## krystof (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> là je fouille les petites annonces pour trouver une vieille titine a moi
> 
> pas gagné quand on sait que je veux une KA et pas du tout chere !!




Ça y est... La tatav a trouvé un boulot, et maintenant, elle commence à s'embourgeoiser... 

Tu ne veux pas plutôt une mini, noire, avec des lunettes Gucci posées sur le crâne ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est... La tatav a trouvé un boulot, et maintenant, elle commence à s'embourgeoiser...
> 
> Tu ne veux pas plutôt une mini, noire, avec des lunettes Gucci posées sur le crâne ?





j'ai deja tout ce qu'il me faut pour embougeoiser, voiture coupé et lunettes gucci comprises :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

ce que je veux c'est une veille carrosse pour laisser trainer sur le parking toute la journée
a la merci des caddys endiablés et epargner ma belle voiture actuelle qui a deja recu 2 coups !!!!:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

pas la peine de t'enerver non plus hein..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de t'enerver non plus hein..




je m'enerve pas , entre moi et krystof c'est une longue histoire .....d'incomprehension !!!!


----------



## krystof (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je m'enerve pas , entre moi et krystof c'est une longue histoire .....d'incomprehension !!!!




Quoi ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et vous ça va ?*
> :love: :love:



Oui ça va ...

J'écoute des musiques de salle d'attentes, mais bon ça fait un fond :love: 

Sinon je fait des tests de téléphones mobiles... 

Et je me prépare moralement pour faire une fondue... 

*Et vous ça va ?*  je passe le témoin


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

je reçois un decompte de la secu ,  plusieurs visites spe qui n'ont pas besoin 
du doc traitant pour y aller et pourtant il y a ecrit sur le decompte
"hors circuit suivi medical" (ou un truc comme cela)   

j'appelle illico la secu , elle me confirme que ces visites spe n'ont pas besoin de l'accord du doc et que c'est "un erreur informatique"


il est beau l'erreur mais  surtot tres chers : je debourse de ma poche plus de 50 euros !!!!:mouais: :mouais:


viiiiiiiiiiiite, une complementaire !!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Les méandres de la SECU :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2005)

La vache. J'ai acheté le dernier Depeche Mode avec la version album sur DVD en 5.1.   Un truc fabuleux. Le son est extraordinaire. :love::love::love::love:
Et le format hyper pratique parce que ça se lit sur un lecteur de DVD de salon. Pas comme ces conneries de SACD ou de DVD-Audio.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir on sourit et puis on pleure
On se remémore notre voyage et les risques que nous avons pris pour aller espionner des orpailleurs clandestins. Mon beau frère nous avons amené en mission de repérage, nous simple métropolitain peureux. Ils avaient remarqué que j'avais un appareil photo avec un gros zoom et souhaitais qu'on ait des preuves photographiques ... Les photos était pris de trop loin, il n'y pas de preuves ...
Ce jour là, nous sommes partis très tôt du carbet. On étais prêt et puis trois énormes explosions ont retentis. On s'est dit que peut être les gendarmes avait trouvés la mine et qu'ils l'avaient fait explosés. On est parti voir les dégats et puis on a trouvé la mine intacte, on est resté discret comme des chats à l'affut. Les brazouilles étaient pas loin, un fusil à l'épaule on marchait comme dans les films de rambo. J'avais un tee shirt bleu, on décida que ce serait nico en tenue de camouflage qui irait prendre les photos. Les bruits du moteur diesel nous camouflaient aussi. Le moteur qui aspire l'eau de la rivière par des tuyaux et l'expulse sur une table de triage. Les orpailleurs ajoutent alors du mercure qui s'aglutinent à l'or et permettent de le retrouver. 1kg3 de mercure pour 1kg d'or... On a pique nicker à 100 mètres de la mine. Le moteur s'est arrêté, on chuchotait, ils pouvaient nous entendre, on a flippé quand on a déboucher la bouteille de pif : un "pop" à résonné dans la jungle. On s'est tut et puis rien. On est reparti quand le moteur s'est remis en marche. On a marché longtemps dans la boue et les lianes, la sueur... On a atterit chez patrick qui n'arrêtait pas de dire "Ils sont sympas ces brésiliens". On a appris depuis qu'il est mort d'un cancer généralisé et qu'il finissait ces jours en escursions au Brésil à dépenser son RMI. Au Brésil avec 400 euros t'es un ROI. Mais ce jour là on ne savait pas que l'on regardais un mourrant.
La Guyane s'est tout ça et encore plus, mais personne ne me croit.


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2005)

A y est chuis rentré (ce midi)


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, Les pommes commencent à remplir la chambre d'une douce odeur sucrée... :love:


----------



## colette (21 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, Les pommes commencent à remplir la chambre d'une douce odeur sucrée... :love:



je savais que la recette était bonne...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai cru qu'il s'agissait de mines anti-chars, j'ai eu un mal fou à piger ce que tu racontais !!_
> :mouais:



la mine d'or ...  

ben je vais me coucher
Nico m'a coupé les cheveux à la tondeuse, 
il s'en est fallut d'un cheveu qu'elle ne tienne pas le coup jusqu'à la fin de la coupe  

Demain, je vais en cours et je me vois pas encore annoncer "ben j'suis pas venu hier parce que mon beauf est mort d'une balle dans la nuque..."

La belle soeur revient demain de chez les condés du fin fond de la jungle, on en saura plus.

Merci pour tous vos messages de réconfort qui m'on fait chaud au coeur à moi mais aussi à nico (je lui raconte). J'espère ne pas trop casser l'ambiance. Je comprends que ce ne sois pas facile à comprendre même moi je me demande si tout cela est vraiment arrivé. 

Bonne soirée et Grosses bises


----------



## colette (21 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> la mine d'or ...
> 
> ben je vais me coucher
> Nico m'a coupé les cheveux à la tondeuse,
> il s'en est fallut d'un cheveu qu'elle ne tienne pas le coup jusqu'à la fin de la coupe




c'est déjà arrivé à l'un de mes fils... Il a fallu qu'il aille chez le coiffeur pour finir, et il n'osait même pas sortir de la maison... depuis on a toujours deux tondeuses à la maison quand on décide de tondre les têtes... c'est plus sûr...


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas pour autant qu'on les utilise


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Novembre 2005)

finir de corriger des lettres officielles !! une humoristique : un personnage veut changer de nom : monsieur cornichon devient tourneparon


----------



## colette (21 Novembre 2005)

Le chat miaule... Il veut rentrer. Je vais lui ouvrir la fenêtre...

Il ronronne sur mes genoux pendant que j'écris mon dernier message.

Sa journée est finie. (il s'est habitué au rythme des humains)

La mienne aussi.

à demain


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Novembre 2005)

j'ai la tête qui chauffe, encore cinq copies et c'est fini!


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Novembre 2005)

au passage vbulletin n'est pas à l'heure ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

chez moi si...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A y est chuis rentré (ce midi)



Euuuh ... Photos ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

Après les avoir faite revenir de très loin, ces pommes encore chaudes sont un vrai plaisir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Après les avoir faite revenir de très loin, ces pommes encore chaudes sont un vrai plaisir...



Ben ... Fais tourner !


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

t'as qu'a venir à Lyon, j'ai encore du stock


----------



## maiwen (22 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> lecture de Pomme d'Api© dans les bras


ça commence vachement tôt la pomme chez vous :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

peut-être, mais en même temps, il faut ce qu'il faut...


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Midi vingt...
> :sleep:
> Une matinée à optimiser, tout : les changes la température les médicaments, la maîtresse d'école à qui je raconte ma vie c'est pour compenser vu qu'elle m' raconte la sienne, les coups de fil de clients, l'assistance téléphonique pour Miss Pays de la Loire 2005 :love::love: qui veut utiliser Mail© et rapatrier ses boitamels et ne sait pas comment faire (_"Qu'est-ce que t'es fort, toi, et en plus en technique... !_" :afraid::rose: ), les coups de fil pour prévenir la halte-garderie la baby-sitter, les Playmobil© à qui il faut trouver *un casque* vu qu'il est bien *évident* qu'il faut _un casque pour faire de la moto_ :hosto:, les mels à envoyer, les mels à renvoyer, à re-renvoyer, les coups de fil pour savoir pourquoi ça passe pas , la préparation du déjeuner, lecture de Pomme d'Api© dans les bras, le déjeuner du Loulou, re-médicaments, mon déjeuner vite-fait, coucher le drôle, et là........................................
> 
> ...


fichtre, c'est angoissant... :afraid:


----------



## Hippocampe (22 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> fichtre, c'est angoissant... :afraid:


le nouveau papa est inquiet ??  
Un homme averti en vaut deux comme le dit le dicton


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2005)

bon, d'accord, en fait c'était aussi pour faire un mot, parce que, il faut être honnète, ça rend un peu con d'avoir son premier, on est un peu obnubilé quand même... 

je dois dire que je manque un peu de concentration, au boulot... et pourtant c'est pas le moment...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

J'te comprend, quand on en prend pur vingt ou vingt cinq ans, y a de quoi être perturbé !


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

J'ai démissionné ! :love: !

Je commence mon nouveau boulot le 1er Janvier (par un jour de repos, j'adore ! ) et ça va aider à ce que mon moral remonte ! 

Rien que de l'avoir fait me fait déjà du bien ! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2005)

Félicitations. 

 c'est bien ce qu'il faut dire?? :rose:

J'espère que le nouveau t'apportera tout ce que tu souhaite.


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations.
> 
> c'est bien ce qu'il faut dire?? :rose:
> 
> J'espère que le nouveau t'apportera tout ce que tu souhaite.


il sera bien plus intéressant et plus gratifiant que l'actuel !


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'a venir à Lyon, j'ai encore du stock


la preuve :


----------



## maiwen (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> la preuve :


toi tu as piqué un cageot de l'apple expo


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

Bon... Je reconnais que le Paic Citron© fait pas trop classe derrière... Mais celle sans sont moins belles...


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hé, supermoquette ???*
> 
> _Tu as vu ce que j'ai vu ?_
> Tu en penses quoi comme premier rôle de l'adaptation cinématographique ?
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:





   :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  rien de neuf...  :rateau:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, ben c'est toujours ma période compote de pommes... Comme hier l'odeur donne faim...


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Novembre 2005)

juste tout plein de Courage à Ginette....​ 


​ :love::love:          :love::love:​ :love::love::love::love::love::love:
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love:​ :love::love::love::love::love::love:​ :love::love::love::love::love:
:love::love::love:
:love:


ceci est un coeur même si l'apparence en est trompeuse...






​


----------



## colette (22 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> la preuve :




ici aussi y'a pas mal de fruits... qui va faire la compote ?


----------



## colette (22 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai démissionné ! :love: !
> 
> 
> Rien que de l'avoir fait me fait déjà du bien ! :love:




comment t'as fait pour avoir le courage ? 

Parce que moi, ça fait 3 ans que j'en ai envie... et je n'ose pas.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Novembre 2005)

Les muffins sortent du four








MMMMMMMmmmmmm!!

Je file je dors debout maintenant


----------



## Spyro (23 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Je reconnais que le Paic Citron© fait pas trop classe derrière... Mais celles sans sont moins belles...


Et puis elles ont moins de goût aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2005)

et la maintenant, le bobby s'habille bien chaudement avec toutes les fringues propres qui lui restent, juxtaposees en un elegant patchwork de couleurs depareillees, avant de partir dans le blizzard glacial faire des choses rebarbatives en vue de gagner quelques sous pour la gamelle...
...
c'est la quille dans une semaine, pitin il etait temps, c'est que ça se refroidit severe dans le coin...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> fichtre, c'est angoissant... :afraid:




mais non !!!!!!  ......juste du quotidien


----------



## ginette107 (23 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> juste tout plein de Courage à Ginette....​
> 
> 
> ​ :love::love:          :love::love:​ :love::love::love::love::love::love:
> ...




Merci beaucoup :love:  

Là toute de suite ça va mais un peu la boule au ventre  

vivement ce soir que tout ça soit terminé et que l'on boive un coup pour fêter ça ​


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

O, rama, o-o-o-o-wow


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

là je me prepare a un dernier café / clope 
puis je courera direction salle de bain
puis je mettra en pagaille le dressing , 
puis je faillira me casser la guele dans les escalier et puis

enfin, je me pointera au boulot avec 30 secondes d'avance !!!!!!


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute le café je bois Philip Glass...
> :love:
> Bonne journée à toute et à tous, je retourne à mes panneaux sur les Corses au bo... heu non : _l'écorce du bouleau !_
> 
> :rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis elles ont moins de goût aussi


 Puisque la confusion semble être générale, il faut lire "celles (les photos) sans la bouteille de paic sont moins belles"


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mis ton nez là, tu t'en sors pas.
> :love:




kesako?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Un truc qui te nique la bande passante, même en 100Mo/s


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui te nique




*Bizarre...*
j'ai lu trique


----------



## dool (23 Novembre 2005)

Là je cogite un peu et, venant de nul part, j'en arrive à me souvenir de mon rêve !  Un truc improbable : messieurs R., Sonnylove et le corse dans un bar marseillais avec le machin bleu, et le machin bleu qui de fesait emmerder par un de ses ex et que vas-y que ça tourne au melo dans tous le bar....et ses 3 messieurs qui me regardaient ahuris de découvrir la vie du machin bleu ! Un truc improbable j'vous dis !  

:hein: :rateau: bon j'vais m'en remettre hein !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

une pillule pour la dool


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

*Oooo ooOooo OOOOOOOO*
mazette !


----------



## dool (23 Novembre 2005)

Y'en a pas 10 000 des R !   ....En tout cas, que des dégarnis ! C'est grave doc ???


PS : notez que pour une fois c'est pas parti hors charte mon rêve !!! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Pas grave que tu aies oublié la fin


----------



## dool (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave que tu aies oublié la fin



Nan mais t'y étais pas toi, c'est ptêt pour ça que j'ai pas dérivé ! :mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (23 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup :love:
> 
> Là toute de suite ça va mais un peu la boule au ventre
> 
> vivement ce soir que tout ça soit terminé et que l'on boive un coup pour fêter ça



De rien....oui vivement !! :love::love:

tout plein de courage encore...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2005)

Là, je viens de tomber là dessus : http://moijeveuxvivre.free.fr/Fourrure.htm

Ca plombe un peu l'après-midi... :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ca plombe un peu l'après-midi... :afraid:


Je n'ai pourtant vu que des couteaux


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les fourrures sont prélevées sur des animaux vivants dans d'atroces souffrances;




Ceci dit, je ne vois pas comment il pourrait en être autrement.

S'ils sont vivants, c'est forcément dans d'atroces souffrances...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> :casse:
> Gerbos.
> 
> ...



Toujours aussi "bouleau bouleau", Roberto !  Et l'apétit, ça va ? :rateau:



_parce qu'un type qui fait des bouleaux au boulot, qu'est-ce que ça doit bouloter ! C'est ballot, hein_


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi "bouleau bouleau", Roberto !  Et l'apétit, ça va ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> _parce qu'un type qui fait des bouleaux au boulot, qu'est-ce que ça doit bouloter ! C'est ballot, hein_



Et toi, sinon, ça va? :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> :casse:
> Gerbos.
> 
> ...



Une bonne publicité :

 Les fourrures sont prélevées sur des animaux vivants dans d'atroces souffrances.
Les barbecues c'est super-dangereux.
Les piquets des rails d'autoroute mutilent les motards qui chutent.
 Et l'amiante..
Acheter plutôt une chemise à fleurs et un exemplaire de Pépita et Roberto.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

*Sofffffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...*

bon, on s'est croisé cet apres'm, mais maintenant, je me demande si tu es encore par là...?
bon, tant pis, on verra ça demain...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Novembre 2005)

un peu bizarre...
Journée merdique  finit par une très agréable soirée... :love: tout allais bien jusqu'à la redescente...la chute!

Le coup de pas bien qui vous prends...juste envie de pleurer mais vous vous dites que c'est pas le moment...et puis on rentre chez soi et là : l'effondrement...remontée de souvenirs tous plus déprimants et insoutenables les uns que les autres...et puis l'insomnie qui vous enveloppe...alors un tour sur MacG mais ça n'arrange rien et on le sait...

Envie de comprendre comment reprendre le dessus une bonne fois pour toute...arreter les hauts et les bas...arreter de culpabiliser...
C'est jamais agréable d'être humilié par quelqu'un de proche...et puis pas de réconfort a portée de main...plus on y pense moins on sourit...j'ai juste envie de rester sous ma couette des heures et des heures et tout oublier juste un instant...

La nuit va être dure...


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Novembre 2005)

fin de soirée sympatoche,

ventre un peu patraque et gueule de bois en prévision


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Samedi dernier, chez Mickey, dans la brume froide qui vous ramolit les os et depuis, la torpeur, l'appel constant de la couette...
Et puis l'argent qui file entre les doigts comme de l'eau.
Et puis le temps des chiens et des requins autour, la dureté du monde.

Et pourtant, heureux, indécrotable.


----------



## Jec (24 Novembre 2005)

pti déj rangé, la douche c'est fait, j'vais tranquillement me mettre à faire quelque chose sinon cette journée va passer vite. C'est bon d'être en vacances ..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

6 heures de réveil sonne et je me réveille maintenant !
Je fais un stage d'école buissonière cette semaine


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

Je me sens bizarre. J'ai reçu un message qui me laisse perplexe et je n'ai pas de nouvelles depuis...


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Mon petit ventre fait un bruit du diable..à table avec un kilo de rouge (voir sujet plus haut)... 

Sinon tout va...enfin jusqu'à la prochaine cata...:mouais: 

Bref..bon app. et à plus


----------



## Pierrou (24 Novembre 2005)

bon, ben j'ai fini ma journée moi, je glande un peu sur les vieux ordis du bahut  ma compo d'histoire de 4 heures est passée, j'ai fait le plus gros de la semaine... 
vivement samedi midi et le uikande !!


et vous, ça va bien? :love:


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Une bien mauvaise journée, j'espère que la soirée sera meilleure...vu la journée, c'est fort possible  

Là en ce moment je m'occupe de mon tendre papa...maman est en voyage, alors faut bien qu'il se nourrisse...:love: Papa si tu lis ça...big bisous....

J'ai entendu à la radio que les petits apéros à la maison, pouvaient conduire à l'alcoolisme et étaient dangereux pour la santé...alors si le vin est un ennemi, je vais être courageux....je l'affronte :mouais:  

Allez direction les plaques de cuisson....et la cave


----------



## ginette107 (24 Novembre 2005)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> j'vais tranquillement me mettre à faire quelque chose sinon cette journée va passer vite. C'est bon d'être en vacances ..



Rien fait de la journée 
bouquins,films, dodo ... tout ça sous la couette :love: 
Mais c'est pas que de la glande, j'suis malade


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Rien fait de la journée
> bouquins,films, dodo ... tout ça sous la couette :love:
> Mais c'est pas que de la glande, j'suis malade



C'est fou ce que ça a l'air de t'attrister ! :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

un gros bout de Muse (Absolution) et quelques bricoles !


----------



## ange_63 (24 Novembre 2005)

Moi là maintenant je traîne...chez moi et surtout sur MacG. 
Avec la TV en fond qui "joue" un vague polar bien français, ça meuble...
Ça meuble l'absence de mon copain, et permet d'oublier un temps que cette semaine est interminable !!! 
Je ne fais qu'attendre toute la semaine que le WE arrive !!!   Terrible !

Tourner en rond est devenu mon quotidient, et parfois je vais jeter un ½il agar dans la boitte aux lettres en espérant une réponse d'un futur employeur..en vain.

Alors on s'occupe un peu: Shopping! 

Puis les yeux rivés sur le réveille j'attents patiement le moment d'aller me coucher, pour qu'on soit enfin demain... VENDREDI!!!!!! Le WE est là tt proche, ça y est!


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ça meuble l'absence de mon copain, et permet d'oublier un temps que cette semaine est interminable !!!
> Je ne fais qu'attendre toute la semaine que le WE arrive !!!   Terrible !






			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> en attendant que Madame daigne rentrer



Tant de dépendances....  

Pourquoi pas après tout ....


----------



## ange_63 (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tant de dépendances....
> 
> Pourquoi pas après tout ....



L'amour est à la vie,
ce qu'est le talent à la peinture,
sans lui elle n'a de valeur,
il la fait belle.

- François Le Priol -​


----------



## colette (24 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> un peu bizarre...
> Journée merdique  finit par une très agréable soirée... :love: tout allais bien jusqu'à la redescente...la chute!
> 
> Le coup de pas bien qui vous prends...juste envie de pleurer mais vous vous dites que c'est pas le moment...et puis on rentre chez soi et là : l'effondrement...remontée de souvenirs tous plus déprimants et insoutenables les uns que les autres...et puis l'insomnie qui vous enveloppe...alors un tour sur MacG mais ça n'arrange rien et on le sait...
> ...



j'connais bien ça... heureusement qu'on sait qu'après la pluie arrive toujours le beau temps. Après le beau temps, malheureusement revient la pluie... mais on espère toujours qu'elle va tarder...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

il y a des jours où les baffes se perdraient :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 


journée morose, pas de monde , ennuieuse malgré les taches mi me font passer les heures une apres les autres

a bout de 30 minutes de pause je m'ennuiais tellement que j'ai repris le boulot et donc  je continue a classer , etiquetter , exposer ect ect les nouveuté reçue en debut d'aprem

on est 2 auj , la vendeuse est en reserve preparer les colis a envoyer
et je la rejoins ,sans rentrer, lui demander un presentoir

une cliente arrive*, je la salue et je la laisse regarder tranquillement les produits exposé

la vendeuse a du mal a trouver le presentoir , j'attends toujours devant la porte depuis 2 bons minutes ..... je me tourne vers la client, voir s'elle veut un conseil
et avant meme d'ouvrire bouche elle m'apostrophe 

"hoo alors, on peut etre servie dans ce magasin??????   


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 





*vieille rapie qui a esité bien 10 minutes avec sa fille pour se decider d'acheter ( pour offrir)  la ceinture en promo a 10¤90 ou celle a 15¤


----------



## ange_63 (24 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> il y a des jours où les baffes se perdraient :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> 
> journée morose, pas de monde , ennuieuse malgré les taches mi me font passer les heures une apres les autres
> ...



Wouai ma pauvre!!!  c clair y a des jours comme ça où y a des baffes qui se perdent!!!  
Faut se les farcir les clients parfois...les grincheux, les mal embouchés, les stressés ou pressés...

 :mouais:  

Bon courage pour demain!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> a bout de 30 minutes de pause je m'ennuiais tellement que j'ai repris le boulot




*Soit quelquechose m'échappe*
soit quelquechose m'échappe

on est bien payé pour travailler non à la base ?





:hein:


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> on est bien payé pour travailler non à la base ?


C'est pas payé les temps de pause


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

yep spyro !!!! 


j'ai 1h de pause non payé donc.... mon patron a gagné 30 minutes sur mon dos


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas payé les temps de pause




*je te scanne mon bulletin de paye*
dès que j'ai trois minutes et t'apprendras des choses


----------



## Spyro (24 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je te scanne mon bulletin de paye*
> dès que j'ai trois minutes et t'apprendras des choses


Oui non mais toi tu triches, tu clignotes, t'as au moins 50% de temps de pause


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison :mouais: j'vais peut-être venir à la bouffe du mois de décembre tiens !





			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Yep
> Fais par une rouennaise // parisienne qui a un coup de main de dingue pour ces cannelés (avec la pointe de rhum qui va bien)... un bonheur... pour une prochaine bouffe à Paris ?



*ben tu sais où poster...*


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2005)

dormir , seulement dormir pendant des heures et des jours


----------



## Nephou (25 Novembre 2005)

Un petit morceau de carrelage brisé pour la mosaïque.
En tailleur au coin du lit, le powerbook sur les pieds (ça réchauffe) je ne me laisse pas bercer par la respiration d'Élodie tandis que ma femme profite de son sommeil amplement mérité. Je sui tenté par un café mais le lino est trop froid. [...] Je suis fatigué mais ne le sais pas encore.


----------



## ange_63 (25 Novembre 2005)

Sous la couette, 
mon ibook à côté de moi 
dans ce lit trop grand et froid,
 j'égrène les heures...


----------



## colette (25 Novembre 2005)

j'aimerai bien aller dormir, mais je cherche un gîte pour la semaine de Noël pour 13 personnes, avec chenimée et piano ... et finalement je trouve que le site des gites de France est mal fichu. On tourne en rond et faut toujours repartir à zéro quand on veut changer de département.

si ça continue on va pas bouger d'ici


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Novembre 2005)

13 personnes, Cheminée *ET* Piano ! :afraid:



Bonne recherches


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Je regarde la neige qui tombe, c'est bô ! 

On a gagné quelques centimètres de neige à grenoble et j'en suis sur un bô bordel sur la rocade ce matin !


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2005)

Ici aussi il neige..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

ici aussi la neige......pas grand chose, juste les toits blanc et les trottoires...degoulasses     

ben , j'espere que sa gelera pas, sinon je ne garantira pas indemne ma titine :rateau: :rateau:  .... 
je me vois deja glisser , glisser gliser , un peu comme ce matin en trottinant sur le trottoir : 

beaucoup de chance pour ne pas me retrouver fesses au sol et jambes en l'air !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup de chance pour ne pas me retrouver fesses au sol et jambes en l'air !!!!



Façon dinde de Noël ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Façon dinde de Noël ?




la peste !!!!!      


pour le moment les plumes de la dinde ne sont pas sous ses meilleur jours...
j'ai carrement oubliée mercredi le rdv  chez le coiff ......mais on s'en fout non ?  

depuis quand on met une dinde au four avec ses plumes ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Novembre 2005)

ça fait crouic crouic sous les chaussures  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Novembre 2005)

ici aussi! Pour la deuxième fois. 

Ce matin en ouvrant les volets, les yeux à demi clos, g vu ce qu'il restait de la neige dans mes pauvres jardinières sur la terrasse... :sleep: 

Brouuu à peine 1°C!!!
 J'vais p'être retourner sous la couette finalement! 
Heureusement on a un beau soleil ça réchauffe un peu les coeurs et l'âme à défaut de la température!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> la peste !!!!!




:rose: Les plumes rousses en présentation autour de la dinde c'est très harmonieux. Ne pas oublier les petites pommes de terre sautées  et surtout, très important, bien faire griller le croupion :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> A Paris ????



elle a encore du se sauver  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai carrement oubliée mercredi le rdv  chez le coiff ......mais on s'en fout non ?



oui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> oui



grossier personnage


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Les plumes rousses en présentation autour de la dinde c'est très harmonieux. Ne pas oublier les petites pommes de terre sautées  et surtout, très important, bien faire griller le croupion :rateau: :casse:




ben , je vais te decevoir     

le repas de noel sera chez belle-souer et a table on aura que de la bouffe portugaise
donc pas mal de vin et  .....pas de dinde ......ouffff    


en plus, vu que moi et la bouffe de porto , bof bof, voir berkkk , elle m'a poposé de me faire un plat a part     
et l'autre jour elle m'a meme ammené une bouteille d'eau de collection    :

je me demande le pourquoi d'un tel changement d'attitude enver mon egart


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> oui




t'es juste jaloux parce que tu ne peux pas encore jouer avec ta fifille ( trop petite et pas encore assez long ses cheveux) et les barbies !!!


----------



## gigile (25 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il bouquine des Popi© en chantonnant à mi-voix et en se tirant sur les doigts d' pied


comme c est mignon.. :rose: ca me fait penser a ma biquette le soir pendant que j attend qu elle s endorme :sleep:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> t'es juste jaloux parce que tu ne peux pas encore jouer avec ta fifille ( trop petite et pas encore assez long ses cheveux) et les barbies !!!



on joue mais pas à la barbie et ses cheveux sont courts


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

Quel bordel ! 5 bons centimètres et plus personne ne sait conduire une voiture ! 

ah, là, là ! Heureusement que j'avais prévu les pneus neige !  C'est beau de la neige qui tombe !


----------



## iNano (25 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça fait crouic crouic sous les chaussures  :love:


Alors, la vie est belle ? Je pense bien à vous depuis l'IUT... et je voudrais bien faire crouic crouic avec vous...  :love:


----------



## iNano (25 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Quel bordel ! 5 bons centimètres et plus personne ne sait conduire une voiture !
> 
> ah, là, là ! Heureusement que j'avais prévu les pneus neige !  C'est beau de la neige qui tombe !


Héhé... voila un Grenoblois heureux...  :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Héhé... voila un Grenoblois heureux...  :love:


Oh oui ! J'adore la neige, mais je n'aime pas mes concitoyens qui ne savent pas rouler sous la neige


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

là, je regarde Aaltra...sur Canal..
mais je suis un peu deçu, ma nouvelle caisse devait etre dispo des demain, et ils ont pris du retard dans la livraison...pfff.....loi qui comptait m'en servir ce week end....
enfin...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Bon il va bien falloir que je les fasse ces courses 

Parce que hier je me suis dépêché en sortant du bus, vite je prends les sacs (que d'habitude j'oublie tout le temps), je m'engouffre dans la voiture, met un moment à la démarrer (et oui) file jusqu'à chez Edouard L. Tiens y'a pas beaucoup de monde ... Je gare la voiture. cherche une pièce de 1 euros, j'en ai pas. Me dirige vers l'entrée et là une bande de barbouzes en costards/cowboys. Heu M'dame Leclerc est fermé. Ben Pourquoi? Ben c'est ... fermeture excpetionnelle. Ah et demain ? ben ce sera ouvert. Ok :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

J'suis crevée mais les courses sont faites :sleep:


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

le neige se transforme en glace !


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le neige se transforme en glace !


MIRACLE !!!!!

Non ? Oh pardon  :rose:

Faut m'excuser, moi là maintenant je me pèle en avalant mon décalage horaire que depuis une semaine j'arrive pas à me recaler... Pis mon frigo est toujours vide, sauf deux pommes du Resto U (les vertes, en plus je les aime pas). Je sens que je vais appeler pizza the hut à la rescousse...  :rateau:
Ce week-end: gelage, courses, php en urgence et triage de photos... Si j'y arrive je vous posterai quelques photos de Seattle. J'espère que celles que j'ai faites en vue des les traiter à la HDRI donneront bien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> MIRACLE !!!!!
> 
> Non ? Oh pardon  :rose:
> 
> ...



Bon courage pour les courses ... surtout que noël approche et c'est dur pour les petits porte monnaie


----------



## ange_63 (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> là, je regarde Aaltra...sur Canal..
> mais je suis un peu deçu, ma nouvelle caisse devait etre dispo des demain, et ils ont pris du retard dans la livraison...pfff.....loi qui comptait m'en servir ce week end....
> enfin...


 ("c'est quoi comme caisse que tu vas avoir???")


Enfin le WE ! 
Là tjs avec la tv en fond, je me balade dans MacG.
En même temps je prépare une tarte à la patate douce pour dimanche (jour où ma famille à décidé de faire une fête en mon honneur, pour que je "coiffe les Catherinettes" pfff quelle horreur cette coutume!!!!)


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

La neige va tenir cette nuit... ça promet de belles glissades demain ! heureusement pas de chutes de neige au programme demain...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Je rêve éveillée .. je me pince et non
je suis dans un film d'action mais croyez moi c'est mieux au cinéma


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ("c'est quoi comme caisse que tu vas avoir???")



encore une smart....apres la For2 brabus, le Roadster brabus, la For4 Brabus....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> encore une smart....apres la For2 brabus, le Roadster brabus, la For4 Brabus....




*Ouais, Stook est un prolétaire*
pas foutu d'acheter une Maserati ou un coupé SLK AMG


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Novembre 2005)

Pas fâchée du tout que cette semaine est terminée! 
Le temps est-il révolu où je bossais comme si j'allais faire des heures de vélo. Le chialage  est de mise, les meetings se font nécessaires. À chaque jour son soleil! double portion la fin de semaine


----------



## Taho! (26 Novembre 2005)

Une grosse frayeur hier soir quand je me suis rendu compte arrivé à Lyon que mon pneu avant droit était dégonflé ! j'ai roulé à 130 avec un pneu sous gonflé ! :afraid: !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> les nantais ne savent *ABSOLUMENT PAS CONDUIRE sous la neige*, c'est infernal ce qu'ils sont nuls !
> :rateau:
> :casse:



Donc, en logique formelle :

1) les nantais ne savent *ABSOLUMENT PAS CONDUIRE sous la neige*, c'est infernal ce qu'ils sont nuls !

2) Roberto est nantais

Donc :Roberto ne sait *ABSOLUMENT PAS CONDUIRE sous la neige*, c'est infernal ce qu'il est nul !


Ah ben flûte !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> un dessin de plante aquatique à faire ce week-end *pour mes libellules*, ça va êt' du rapide-jeté, je crois, genre carnet de voyage, instinctif et expressif, voyez, à l'aquarelle : vif et spontané.



tu t'es recyclé dans l'élevage de libellules ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Doudou35 (26 Novembre 2005)

Samedi matin, de la neige qui reste sur la pelouse et les arbres. Fait froid. Pas envie de sortir. Pourtant, y a des courses à faire, entre un peu de lecture et un peu de bidouillage sur l'iBook bien sûr ! Et Renaud qui chante... Je me remettrai bien sous la couette moi !


----------



## ange_63 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> les nantais ne savent *ABSOLUMENT PAS CONDUIRE sous la neige*, c'est infernal ce qu'ils sont nuls !
> :rateau:
> :casse:



J'te rassure ici à Clermont ils ne savent pas non plus!!! :mouais: 
Pourtant ils devraient être habitué on a les montagnes pas loin....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Chuis né à Fontenay-aux-Roses dans le Neuf-deux !_
> 
> :love: :love:



Tiens, marrant, si ça se trouve, on à été voisin, dans le début des années 80 (de 81 à 84) j'ai habité Bagneux, juste à côté !  



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis donc... heu... chais pas trop... *enfin bref *: seuls mes loulous sont nantais d'origine, et sinon sous la neige je me débrouille pas trop mal je crois.
> _En tout cas mieux que les chauffeurs de la TAN© qui mettent leur bus articulés perpendiculaires au sens de circulation dès le premier flocon..._
> Remarque il doit falloir un certain savoir-faire pour y arriver.
> 
> ...



Y zauraient du prendre des cours avec André Verchuren ou Yvette Horner !    Bon, moi, je risquais pas grand chose, la seule fois de ma vie que j'ai pris les bus de la TAN©, c'était début juillet (95 je crois).


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

t'as raison mon roberto... Il est trop bien Sketch'up©...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

*****


----------



## Pierrou (26 Novembre 2005)

salut tout le monde...

ben moi, ma tant vient de mourir dans un accident de voiture, sur une plaque de verglas, donc à ça va pas fort :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

*****


----------



## supermoquette (26 Novembre 2005)

sorry j'ai pas eu le temps de voir


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Novembre 2005)

désolé Pierrou...
Bon courage...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Novembre 2005)

j'me doutais bien que t'avais pas vu...
derrière les lunettes se cache un coeur tendre..

enfin bon, qu'est ce que vous voulez que je vous dise....
je vais surement partir en Bretagne demain, voire avant 
merki en tout cas, les mecs ! :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis physiquement épuisé, à bout, mais... mentalement en éveil à fond, _c'est curieux ce décalage : mon corps, ma peau mon dos, mon genou droit mes cheveux en ont marre de ce rythme._
> :sick:
> 
> Je bosse pas ce soir. Non.
> ...


T'as raison ... tu ne bosses pas avec le bon rythme ... noce! et ça viendra tout seul


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> LBon.
> Je mets de la zique tout bas et je choisis ma mine de plomb.
> *4B.*



*4B.* :affraid: mais c'est horriblement gras, ça ! Pas diététique du tout, nan, tu devrais essayer un petit 5H sans assaisonnement, sinon, tu vas finir par te chopper un cactus dans la demi cocarde ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Novembre 2005)

alors, rever .. ou continuer a corriger ... esperer que tout soit terminé .. un jour peut etre ...


----------



## MrStone (27 Novembre 2005)

:baille: j'ai un montage à finir... 5 minutes de pause


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

Y'a rien de plus chiant que ça... Un couteau qui dévie...


Edit : Non seulement il dévie, mais en plus il déteint...


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (27 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde...
> 
> ben moi, ma tant vient de mourir dans un accident de voiture, sur une plaque de verglas, donc à ça va pas fort :sick:




Triste histoire, puisse le vent souffler ce nuage noir hors de portée!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (27 Novembre 2005)

SuperMoquette a de la difficulté avec son avatar ou il se prépare à le métamorphoser


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

nan, c'est juste pour nous rendre épileptiques et tous nous tuer :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*J'aurais peut être pas dû*
lui expliquer comment faire un GIF animé...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

ah... tu es le responsable de tout ça, purfils ??! 

Va falloir t'immoler pour la peine


----------



## dool (27 Novembre 2005)

Faut jamais rien lui dire a c'te Moquette défraichie !!! Ca te retombe toujours dessus !!! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aurais peut être pas dû*
> lui expliquer comment faire un GIF animé...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Je comprend tout. Je ne reconnaîssais pas ta patte...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2005)

chuis trop vieux pour clubber, je ressemble a mon avatar là


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chuis trop vieux pour clubber, je ressemble a mon avatar là




*Gueule*
de bois ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, ben c'est bizarre...
J'ai travaille tout le week end,
je ne sais pas quoi faire,
d'aileurs je n'ai rien envie de faire, 
et je crois que le moral est en espèce de baisse...
Je ne sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

Moi là g super la pêche! 
Je viens juste de rentrer chez moi .
G passé un super WE 
En plus on m'a organisé une super fête aujourd'hui,  c t  top  
:love: :love: :love: :love: 

haaa c super les WE comme ça!  


Bon courage à tous ceux qui travaillent demain!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, ben c'est bizarre...
> J'ai travaille tout le week end,
> je ne sais pas quoi faire,
> d'aileurs je n'ai rien envie de faire,
> ...



surmenage. ne fais rien. reposes toi. Tiens regarde la télé


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

j'ai pas la télé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage à tous ceux qui travaillent demain!




moi demain je travaille pas !!!!!


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> moi demain je travaille pas !!!!!



Moi c pareil, je travaille pas !!!!!  
 ni après demain, ni les autres jours d'ailleurs.... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

ben au fait, je travaille pas dehors mais chez moi .....
bonjour les menage cumulé pendant la semaine !!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

donc demain sa frofrotte ........ est que il y a ici un'ame volontaire ?


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2005)

Quoi?!?...  Vous en avez de la chance...  :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben au fait, je travaille pas dehors mais chez moi .....
> bonjour les menage cumulé pendant la semaine !!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> donc demain sa frofrotte ........ est que il y a ici un'ame volontaire ?



Heuuu nan merci c très gentil mais demain c shopping!   La belle vie quoi...:rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Quoi?!?...  Vous en avez de la chance...  :rateau:



Vivre avec 600¤ / mois je sais pas si on peut appeler ça de la chance


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2005)

Boulette??  

Pardon...  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Boulette??
> 
> Pardon...  :rose:



Nan c pas grave  
Là j'ai encore + d'argent que lorsque j'étais encore étudiante  !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Nan c pas grave
> Là j'ai encore + d'argent que lorsque j'étais encore étudiante  !!




je t'assure que il ne me reste pas beaucoup plus une fois que on enleve tous les frais liée a mon travail :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas la télé




parfait, tu ne donnera pas un sous pour la scandaleuse taxe de la telé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas la télé



moi non plus mais je la regarde sur internet l'avantage c'est que je regarde quand je veux


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

t'façon, y'a rien de bien à la télé... J'aime autant ne pas l'avoir...


----------



## Taho! (27 Novembre 2005)

De retour d'un excellent week-end en Suisse ! :love:


----------



## colette (27 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> t'façon, y'a rien de bien à la télé... J'aime autant ne pas l'avoir...



tout de même il y a quelquefois des films sympas. Et ça permet de rester devant un bon feu de cheminée plutôt que d'aller au cinéma... 

Il sinon, il y a la radio ... et ton Ipod ... et le forum bien sûr


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Novembre 2005)

colette a dit:
			
		

> tout de même il y a quelquefois des films sympas. Et ça permet de rester devant un bon feu de cheminée plutôt que d'aller au cinéma...
> 
> Il sinon, il y a la radio ... et ton Ipod ... *et le forum bien sûr*



C'est de l'incitation à la débauche


----------



## colette (28 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> C'est de l'incitation à la débauche




Quand on est contaminé, on se doute que d'autres sont aussi contaminés ... 

Mais sinon, il doit bien y avoir un violoncelle qui traine pas loin... enfin maintenant c'est un peu tard...


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> De retour d'un excellent week-end en Suisse ! :love:


De retour d'un week end où j'ai pas bougé de chez moi paske je suis malade  
C'était bien, vous ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais, Stook est un prolétaire*
> pas foutu d'acheter une Maserati ou un coupé SLK AMG




bah, j'y travaille....


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

Hello !

Et bien ce matin je reste à la maison. Les routes sont mauvaises ( la bonne excuse :mouais: )...
et puis le moral est comme les routes...alors pourquoi prendre des risques avec toutes ces glissades en vue...

Alors je reste dans mon costume de nuit flambant vieux, mais tellement confortable.... 

Bonne journée à tous...

La mouette qui a mal aux plumes ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour!


----------



## ange_63 (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!



Bonjour!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Fermé les yeux, réouvert, la nuit était partie Dieu sait où et monsieur Météo m'annonçait un froid humide sur Paris.
Révé qu'on me piquait ma bagnole, qu'est-ce que cela peut-il bien vouloir dire ?
Tiens, je me suis rendormis, il est tard, il faut aller bosser.
Bosser, quelle drôle d'idée - surtout lorsqu'il y a des conneries passées à amortir.
Rêver de repartir...
Ah non !
Fini de dormir !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

maintenant je me dis que je devrai decoller de cet ecran et aller VRAIMENT bouger
mes doigts ailleur ..... sur l'aspi par exemple ou sur le balais a poussiere


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> aller VRAIMENT bouger
> mes doigts ailleur



Tatav tu fais dans le tendancieux aujourd'hui


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

J'ai passé l'aspi ce matin....beurk...aussi sur le clavier, et j'ai presque arraché la touche "Q" si si :rose: 

Alors j'ai arrêté face à cette torture du clavier.

Maintenant je suis sur les sites de frigo...le mien a rendu l'âme ( paix à son fréon ...) et je vais discuter sur le forum de " ma glacière en folie " y a aussi un bar !!! mais pas de nano chat   

Bon app. à toutes et tous


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé l'aspi ce matin....beurk...aussi sur le clavier, et j'ai presque arraché la touche "Q" si si :rose:
> 
> Alors j'ai arrêté face à cette torture du clavier.
> 
> ...




c'est plus un aspi que tu as mais un suc....eur industriel    

pour le freon , l'homme en a pleins de bouteille frigorifiques, dommage que tu n' habites pas dans nos parages 


sinon ...... ben , sur macg aussi je ne vois plus le nano chat


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> sinon ...... ben , sur macg aussi je ne vois plus le nano chat



Avec le froid, il faut éviter les déperditions d'où un certain rétrécissement de l'espace, peut-être


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec le froid, il faut éviter les déperditions d'où un certain rétrécissement de l'espace, peut-être




je l'ai retrouvé      

c'est surement parce que chez moi il fait bien 25/26°    





bizzzz:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini ma maquette.
> Ils sont tous en réunion.
> J'ai bu mon café.
> Je suis dos à la fenêtre.
> ...



tu l'as déjà refermé? je te vois pas...


----------



## Nephou (28 Novembre 2005)

vi je connais ça...

en même temps, vu mon assiduité sur iChat... c'est pas un grande perte.

ça va vous là maintenant ? je regarde la nuit qui tombe déjà et ça commence à bien faire


----------



## ange_63 (28 Novembre 2005)

Assise en tailleur sur mon lit, je déguste qq carrés de chocolats...humm :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ben ouais, il doivent avoir un p... de firewall en bêton armé tricouches avec du barbelé rouillé enroulé sur le d'ssus !
> :rateau:
> :modo:


y a un proxyy https qui te nique ce firewall au cas ou


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai voulu imprimer, Julien m'a dit : _Hooooulà pas possib', avec le réseau les serveurs les pilotes... et puis surtout : avec ton Mac !_
> :rateau:
> :casse:
> 
> ...



Sont cons ces responsables informatique PC...


----------



## Nephou (28 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai voulu imprimer, Julien m'a dit : _Hooooulà pas possib', avec le réseau les serveurs les pilotes... et puis surtout : avec ton Mac !_
> :rateau:
> :casse:
> 
> ...





c'est le second effet _bonjour_*






*_ex rendez-vous_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

ben dites moi les pirates  

au boulot il y a un modem (le meme que le mien , un sped touch  )
donc il y a bien une connexion internet non ?  

si le pere noel m'offre un portable (ou si je gagne au loto)
je pourra pirater la ligne et me connecter a ce bar ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben dites moi les pirates
> 
> au boulot il y a un modem (le meme que le mien , un sped touch  )
> donc il y a bien une connexion internet non ?
> ...



Dis donc Tatav, tu cherches à nous faire condamner pour "complicité de piratage informatique", là, ou quoi ? :seek: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai voulu imprimer, Julien m'a dit : _Hooooulà pas possib', avec le réseau les serveurs les pilotes... et puis surtout : avec ton Mac !_
> :rateau:
> :casse:
> 
> ...



"Tout le monde savait que c'était impossible, qu'on ne pouvait pas le faire ... Jusqu'au jour où est venu un imbécile qui ne le savait pas ... Et qui l'a fait !   

EDIT : Et si en plus, l'imbécile a un Mac ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et si en plus, l'imbécile a un Mac ...




c'est un imbécile riche.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Tatav, tu cherches à nous faire condamner pour "complicité de piratage informatique", là, ou quoi ? :seek: :affraid:




pour le moment je cherche a savoir si a *gemenos* (13420 , 20 km de marseille ) 
il y a une gare !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment je cherche a savoir si a *gemenos* (13420 , 20 km de marseille )
> il y a une gare !!!



Ben, si il y en a une, la SNCF n'est pas au courant !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, si il y en a une, la SNCF n'est pas au courant !




mais la sncf n'est pas trop au corant des horaires non plus !!!!

elle m'a donné 3 horaires pour le dimanche 5 fevrier mulhouse-marseille 
contre une quinzaine sur le site sbb suisse


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2005)

Enfin un lundi qui va bien, si je n'avais pas eu à changer une roue, les genoux dans la neige 

Mais pour une fois ça n'a pas attaqué mon moral ! Démissionner m'a vraiment fait du bien !


----------



## maiwen (28 Novembre 2005)

un lundi qui ne va que très moyen ... ( sauf pour le boulot de fac ça ... )
l'impression de ne pas être à sa place ... des pensées qu'on aimerait bien jeter loin loin loin ... 
mais ce sont celles qui s'accrochent le plus ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Novembre 2005)

là, maintenant, je fais quelques révisions pour demain, et je suis assez déçu du début de cette journée...


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2005)

Là j'ai 37,7°C c'est pas terrible, ça peut aller, j'ai juste super malocrane et le Dez bouché quoi


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un lundi qui ne va que très moyen ... ( sauf pour le boulot de fac ça ... )
> l'impression de ne pas être à sa place ... des pensées qu'on aimerait bien jeter loin loin loin ...
> mais ce sont celles qui s'accrochent le plus ...



 

"Rien n'est plus agaçant que de ne pas se rappeler ce dont on ne parvient pas à se souvenir et rien n'est plus énervant que de se souvenir ce qu'on voudrait parvenir à oublier."


----------



## Taho! (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "Rien n'est plus agaçant que de ne pas se rappeler ce dont on ne parvient pas à se souvenir et rien n'est plus énervant que de se souvenir ce qu'on voudrait parvenir à oublier."


Ce n'est que trop vrai ma chère mouette !


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "Rien n'est plus agaçant que de ne pas se rappeler ce dont on ne parvient pas à se souvenir et rien n'est plus énervant que de se souvenir ce qu'on voudrait parvenir à oublier."


J'ai rien compris  :rateau: 



_Ça doit être la fièvre  :hosto:   _


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

réveil bizarre ce matin... je sais pas, je me sens tout drôle ce matin, je ne comprends pas pourquoi...


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je me sens tout drôle ce matin



_changement d'_after-shave_ peut être ?_ 


sinon, là maintenant ?
je viens de travers tout l'étage avec à la main une enveloppe rose transparente laissant donc transparaître *Sex & the publicity*​ ce qui fait seul le « Sex » soit lisible :mouais:


_avec le timbre « ceci est une invitation » ça le fait grave :rateau: _


Je crois que je viens de gagner des points de réputation au boulot


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

Grippe aviaire ?


----------



## nonos (29 Novembre 2005)

pfou pfou!! allez une grosse journée mais je suis motvé!!
bonjour tout le monde!


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

Je contrôle le travail de cette nuit....:rateau: 

Quelques corrections et ce sera E.O.

Sinon il fait froid, gris, et il pleut...parfait pour aller au café, refaire le monde avec des amis... devant un bon repas..plus le reste biensure :mouais: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Etudions quelques zh'ypothèses :
> *1/*L'alcool.
> *2/*La drogue.
> *3/*Des aliments recongelés.
> ...




salut....:sleep: 

reponse 1 et 2....mais la 5 et pas mal....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Petit matin putride, sommeil en retard, salopard de réveil, comme hier, la tête à l'envers, pas bu une goutte pourtant et les conneries pleines de dents qui m'attendent au boulot pour me bouffer les mollets.
Vivement qu'il se passe quelque chose.

PH.​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Suite à un enthousiaste coodbool, je précise que la déha que je remplace n'est pas morte, elle est juste un peu très enceinte.



Elle est donc perdue pour pas mal d'années à venir...


----------



## Nexka (29 Novembre 2005)

La maintenant je culpabilise parce que ce matin j'ai dut sécher parce que je suis malade   
(non ça n'a AUCUN rapport avec la maladie de Spyro  ) 

C'est le premier cours de l'année que je séche, et j'aime pas ça  

Mais bon ça va un peu mieux  Je vais me préparer pour les cours de cette aprem :love:


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

E.O = En Ordre...je sais j'ai l'esprit scientifique    

Sinon je viens de relever mon courrier non électronique off course: 500 grammes de pub...joyeux Noël...pauvres sapins et arbre en tout genres...le papier c'est bien, sans pub c'est mieux :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant je culpabilise parce que ce matin j'ai dut sécher parce que je suis malade
> (non ça n'a AUCUN rapport avec la maladie de Spyro  )
> 
> C'est le premier cours de l'année que je séche, et j'aime pas ça
> ...


Si t'es malade, ben tu sèches pas, désolé de te décevoir


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant je culpabilise parce que ce matin j'ai dut sécher parce que je suis malade
> (non ça n'a AUCUN rapport avec la maladie de Spyro  )
> 
> C'est le premier cours de l'année que je séche, et j'aime pas ça
> ...




Bienvenue au club 

Mais moi je ne culpabilise pas..mais alors pas du tout :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2005)

Et ben ça y est, j'envoie mon premier post depuis mon nouveau Quad, et je peux d'ores et déjà vous affirmer que sur les forums, ça change rien....     

mais pour le reste, ça semble être un net progrès...:love: 

je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

enfoiré


----------



## Spyro (29 Novembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant je culpabilise parce que ce matin j'ai dut sécher parce que je suis malade
> (non ça n'a AUCUN rapport avec la maladie de Spyro  )


GROS BISOUS  :love: :love:
Ah non pardon je vais te refiler mon truc  

Et c'est vrai c'est pas sécher.


----------



## Pierrou (29 Novembre 2005)

je sors d'une compo d'allemand.... je l'ai foiree la, je sens :sick:

ca va pas, ces jours-ci, j'arrive plus à me concentrer sur quoi que ce soit en cours, et le soir, tout seul dans mon studio, c'est dur ! 

enfin bon, c'est la vie


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> enfoiré



c'est pas bien gentil ça... héhéhéhéhé


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

Je me fais chier...


















MAis alors... Grave...:sleep:


----------



## Spyro (29 Novembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> (non ça n'a AUCUN rapport avec la maladie de Spyro  )


(N'empêche je devais déjà l'avoir jeudi, heureusement qu'on s'est pas croisés à Versailles ce jour là   )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> je sors d'une compo d'allemand.... je l'ai foiree la, je sens :sick:
> 
> ca va pas, ces jours-ci, j'arrive plus à me concentrer sur quoi que ce soit en cours, et le soir, tout seul dans mon studio, c'est dur !
> 
> enfin bon, c'est la vie


Ach scheize !
Das ist nicht wunderbach !
Aber, du willst besser la prochaine fois gemacht !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

des seins ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Etudions quelques zh'ypothèses :
> *1/*L'alcool.
> *2/*La drogue.
> *3/*Des aliments recongelés.
> ...


Et non rien de tout ça, malheureusement ! Si je pouvais savoir d'où vient cet accès soudain de déprime... parce que je vois que ça...

Par contre, je mets une option sur les 5 et 6 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

samedi ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> samedi ?


A qui tu dis ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

ben tu déprimes toujours après les samedi


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

généralement c'est le lundi plutôt et hier ça allait...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Moi chuis plutot du mardi


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

ah non mardi c'est iPod


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des seins ?



Dis pas des truc s comme ça... Comment veux tu qu'on bosse après...


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Comment veux tu qu'on bosse après...



*/!\ attention c'est du gros /!\*

ben après tu bosses du pantalon et ça fait pas un pli


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

Nephou rend le biberon à ta fille


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> */!\ attention c'est du gros /!\*
> 
> ben après tu bosses du pantalon et ça fait pas un pli


t'as un iPod dans la poche ou t'es content de la voir ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Novembre 2005)

z'êtes en forme didonc :afraid:


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nephou rend le biberon à ta fille



ben y'en a deux elle peut partager quand même nanmého


----------



## Nephou (29 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> t'as un iPod dans la poche ou t'es content de la voir ?



c'est trop dangereux d'avoir un iPod dans sa poche (pour le iPod)


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2005)

(et après on dit que c'est moi l'obsédé)


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop dangereux d'avoir un iPod dans sa poche (pour le iPod)


Je comprends mieux pourquoi le mien est tombé en panne !


----------



## ange_63 (29 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> réveil bizarre ce matin... je sais pas, je me sens tout drôle ce matin, je ne comprends pas pourquoi...



C p'être parce que tu ne te lèves pas pour aller bosser! C le décalage entre se lever à 6h et 10h du mat'!!! c le 2ième effet chômedu!


----------



## ange_63 (29 Novembre 2005)

Sinon là je déguste un bon capuccino...hummm ça fait du bien après une journée passée à attendre des heures dans des files interminables au forum de l'emplois! 

D'ailleurs l'ANPE est très forte, ils m'envoient ce matin un courrier pour me convoquer à ce fameux forum de 9h à 10h le 29 novembre...heu c aujourd'hui!!!! et le courrier je le reçois à midi :mouais: :mouais:  Quelle efficacité étonnante!!!   :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C p'être parce que tu ne te lèves pas pour aller bosser! C le décalage entre se lever à 6h et 10h du mat'!!! c le 2ième effet chômedu!


Si je me lève pour aller bosser, c'est pas parce que j'ai démissionné que je bosse plus ! Je fais mon préavis jusque la fin, parce que j'aimes mes clients ! :love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Chais*pas*comment*y*font*ici*pour*se*passer*de*café*quand*y*en*a*plus... !*
> :rateau:
> :sick:
> :hosto:


La machine marche toujours ici, le capuccino est sympa, je vous le recommande !


----------



## ange_63 (29 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La machine marche toujours ici, le *capuccino* est sympa, je vous le recommande !



Hummmmmm chouette j'arrive, j'adore ça le capuccino!!!! :love: :love: 
Le miens est pas mal non + .


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2005)

donc, ça y est, je viens de terminer une journée de boulot sur mon nouveau Quad, et franchement, c'est impressionant...

je me suis amusé à envoyer la quasi-totalité des logiciels que j'utilise le plus fréquemment (photoshop, illustrator, In Design, Archicad, Artlantis, Ichat, Safari, VLC, Mail, Word, Excel) et j'ai lancé des calculs et des impressions dans tous les sens tout en jetant un ½il sur mon moniteur d'activité, et ça a fait comme si il ne s'en était pas rendu compte... Tout en temps réel, les calculs Artlantis (certes, des petits) se sont passés d'un coup, c'est magnifique...:love: :love: :love: 

je vais devoir lancer une animation 3D lourde et difficile, rien que pour le plaisir...


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Novembre 2005)

départ pour le boulot ...  neige et de froid au programme   mais bon c'est de saison et en plus ça me dérange pas... par contre c'est le moment où il faut se changer pour partir dans le froid qui est le plus dur!

un ptit café et c'est parti :love:


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

je viens de rentrer, soirée bullage, à moins que je n'ai le courage de faire quelques courses et de ranger un peu, mais j'en doute !

Par contre, je viens d'apprendre que mon iPod va revenir de réparation demain ou jeudi ! :love:


----------



## colette (29 Novembre 2005)

Bon ce soir pas le temps de lire les messages des uns et des autres. On sort pour aller à la dernière séance de notre petit cinéma de quartier.

Je vous raconterai le film surprise.

à tout'


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2005)

colette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous raconterai le film surprise.





*Ben non*
ça sera plus une surprise autrement


----------



## maiwen (29 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant ... les gens tremblent , les points discos s'envolent ... macg est tout retourné à l'intérieur

brrrrr , on va tous mourir


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

oh, c'est que 10%, ça va encore, mais je venais juste de monter à 6...


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

et donc tu continues le Tome 2 ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, un brin de sérenneté
Je tenais à vous en faire profiter vous qui m'avez écoutez silencieusement ...


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai reçu un mel d'une copine totalement charmante qui m'annonce qu'elle n'est pas enceinte.
> :mouais:
> _Je vais devoir lui préciser que *de toutes façons* le pire que je lui ai fait c'est de l'embrasser sur les deux joues._



C'est l'effet Roberto !  
Il va falloir que tu lègues ton corps à la science.


----------



## Taho! (29 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai reçu un mel d'une copine totalement charmante qui m'annonce qu'elle n'est pas enceinte.


rassuré donc ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini ma journée de Directeur, je commence celle d'Indépendant !
> :love: :love:



Ciel, il a mis une capitale à directeur  il est fini


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2005)

bon, ben là, je vais quand même me pîgnoler un peu sur ma nouvelle machine...

Agad' c'est dingue:

Voir la pièce jointe 7502


Voir la pièce jointe 7503


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

Si tu faisais des vrais benchmarks plutot ???


----------



## Spyro (30 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben là, je vais quand même me pîgnoler un peu sur ma nouvelle machine...


Franchement si c'est pour avoir 85% du proc inactif tu ferais mieux de me la donner !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Franchement si c'est pour avoir 85% du proc inactif tu ferais mieux de me la donner !!!



La pignole? :afraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu faisais des vrais benchmarks plutot ???



ça viendra, mais je viens à peine de le recevoir...  



			
				spyro a dit:
			
		

> Franchement si c'est pour avoir 85% du proc inactif tu ferais mieux de me la donner !!!



Attends, je vais bientôt leur demander du sérieux et là je verrai... 

mais ça me plait déjà  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La pignole? :afraid:


----------



## Nephou (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça m' fait penser à Rommer, not prof d'EVIC, à Olivier-de-Serres,



d'où ton engouement pour la Flaque 

_je suis passé chez lui il y a de cela deux ans pour une association qui souhaitait se donner une identité visuelle à l'aide d'un logotype et accessoirement pour parler de mon avenir. Il était encore assez actif _


----------



## Nephou (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [...] qui nous déclarait sans pouffer qu'après not' BTS nous allions être *Directeur Artistique* (ou du moins "assistant DA" pour commencer).



C'est pour ça qu'à la fin du DSAAATC* après nous on nous disait « voir même D.C. » mais cela uniquement après la deuxième cocotte-minute de punch.


là maintenant ? Je suis papa et ça vaut bien tous les accronymes du monde  




*_zavez qu'à faire une recherche _


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

J'ai bien mangé, je vais laisser l'après-midi descendre en pente douce !  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pas envie de sortir du tout j'crois que je vais rester sur le canaper avec un bon cappuccino brrrr y fait trop froid dehors et pi ça press pas finalement c que j'avais à faire.. 
J'vais essayé de comprendre pourquoi iChat quitte inopinément !!! Il ne veut pas se connecter!!!  :sick:


----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2005)

là maintenant ... je sèche l'amphi de littérature ... c'est pas bien ... ça allait pas ... je retourne à la fac tout-à-l'heure pour un partiel de grammaire, j'ai pas envie ... mais de toute façon il faut ... 

féchié


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

Oscar a visiblement besoin de vacances, il fait beaucoup planter en ce moment...

Ben alors maiwen, c'est quoi cette histoire ?


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oscar a visiblement besoin de vacances, il fait beaucoup planter en ce moment...



ha oui?!!! Bin ça m'rassure de le savoir.... heureusement qu'il y a Adium, msn, mercury etc..mais on fait pas mieux qu'iChat!!!


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Novembre 2005)

un ptit café bien serré et hop au boulot! vive la neige (en espérant qu'elle fasse pas fuir les clients    )


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ha oui?!!! Bin ça m'rassure de le savoir.... heureusement qu'il y a Adium, msn, mercury etc..mais on fait pas mieux qu'iChat!!!


Oscar, c'est le nom du serveur AIM...   :love:


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oscar, c'est le nom du serveur AIM...   :love:



Oui oui je sais bien!!!! => oscar.aol.com


Mais ça marche tjs pas!!!!


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui je sais bien!!!! => oscar.aol.com
> 
> 
> Mais ça marche tjs pas!!!!



Et puis + j'essaie + je vais devoir attendre pour me reconnecter à nouveau


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

il merde pas mal en effet, hier soir c'était un festival de connexions/deconnexions ! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> il merde pas mal en effet, hier soir c'était un festival de connexions/deconnexions ! :love:



Génial....:hein:  
Ce matin il marchait pourtant!!! 
Je n'aurais pas dû me déconnecter!!! 
Si j'avais su.....:rose:


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

j'espère que ça va marcher ce soir !


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

:hosto:  *La caféine est-elle mauvaise pour la santé?*

Le café est une des substances la plus étudiée du point de vue médical. Il n'existe aucune étude démontrant la nocivité de la caféine. De nombreuses recherches prouvent, *au contraire*, que* la caféine agit sur le système nerveux central en améliorant l'attention et en donnant une sensation de bien-être psycho-physique.* Naturellement, comme pour tous les aliments, il faut adapter la consommation à ses propres caractéristiques et habitudes.







   :


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

la machine à café remarche !! Elle était en panne ce matin ! 

Alors pour fêter ça, je suis allé me faire... un thé


----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> *au contraire*, que* la caféine agit sur le système nerveux central en améliorant l'attention et en donnant une sensation de bien-être psycho-physique.*


c'est fou comme un post peut influencer ... la cafetière est en route  

si çava pas mieux après ça sera de ta faute ange 

crème crème crème© :love:


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou comme un post peut influencer ... la cafetière est en route
> 
> si çava pas mieux après ça sera de ta faute ange
> 
> crème crème crème© :love:








 Hein koi moi!!!! ho tt d'suite...


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me doutais que le café c'était *un putain de bienfait* pour la créa.
> 
> _Merci d'avoir mis les mots adéquats sur cette hypothèse instinctive... !_
> :love: :love: :love:



 de rien :love:





> Pfff... Ici non seulement ils boivent de l'eau minérale réfrigérée, et personne n'écoute de musique même religieuse, mais à la pause de midi, ils lisent "Usine Nouvelle©" et "01 Informatique®"...
> :sick:


Ou bin dit mon pauvre comment veux tu créer dans ces conditions!!! 
Ils savent s'amuser tes collègues...des fois?
Tt tes sens sont ihiber dans ce genre d'ambiance!!!
Mais heureusement tu as ton ami le *Café!* :rateau:  Et MacG!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

pourriez pas bosser au lieu de créer ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

Putain, y a des rafales de coup de boule qui se perdent à mon boulot. Je viens d'envoyer chier une connasse et c'est que la première couche. J'attends les suivants.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

Tu es peintre ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu es peintre ?




Non, Messie, je vais multiplier les pains.... mais dans la gueule...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(*)Julien, bouffeur de code : "On dirait pas un ordinateur, ton truc."_


Tu crois pas si bien dire


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> *M'en fous chuis Directeur, et Artistique, en plus.*
> Si je veux je mets iTunes© à fond dans ma machine(*)...
> :modo:
> ...



Excellant!!!  
Bin vi, mais ma parole il a jamais vu un mac!!! Le pauvre...
Faudrait qu'il sorte un peu + à la Flaque© lui!


----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :Ben non : c'est un juke-box et un atelier, et un salon et une salle de cinoche, et ça donne la météo en plus !
> :love:


un nabaztag ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

MacGé ? Réduit.
La piscine ? La s'maine prochaine.
Le ciné ? T'es ouf ou quoi ?

Oh, coco, faut le feu vert de livraison pour vendredi et il te pousse des bugs pire que des furoncles partout partout partout !!!!!!!!

J'aurais aimé avoir un vieil oncle d'amérique que j'aurais détesté parce qu'il aurait été un vieux con fini et que cela m'aurait permis de me réjouir de sa mort en touchant son héritage.

Hélas, mes oncles sont des types bien (et plutôt fauchés)


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un nabaztag ?  :rose:



c'est du grand n'importe quoi ce truc... c'est donc totalement inutile, soit rigoureusement indispensable... mais quand même, je ne suis pas sûr que je passer le cap..


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un nabaztag ?  :rose:




J'adore ce truc.... j'en veux un!!! :love:





Putain, je deviens con moi....:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

Tu t'en rends compte, nuance !


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ce truc.... j'en veux un!!! :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bien ce que je craignais dans mon post précédent...


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Quel temps quand même...il a fait tt gris toute la journée, et là il fait déjà nuit... 
Un temps à rester à la maison!!! :love: 

 

fichtre 17h passé!!! C l'heure du Café!!! 
" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*time !*"


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

bière -98 minutes


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Aller à la votre!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Te mets pas la pression !!


t'inquiète une blonde avec une rousse, ça va me faire exploser


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2005)

Albert, dépêche toi, comme d&#8217;hab, sers moi deux verres de la pisse d&#8217;âne  
Que tu sers à tous ces crevards qui sont à ton rab.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Novembre 2005)

bon, pour ceux qui voulaient du bench:

Là

ça me permet de voir qu'il faut que je fasse qqchose pour mon disque... mais pas tout de suite..


----------



## Pierrou (30 Novembre 2005)

hop ! me v'là de retour à Nantes jusqu'à vendredi...
enterrement demain :sick:


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> hop ! me v'là de retour à Nantes jusqu'à vendredi...
> enterrement demain :sick:


Bon courage!!! :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> hop ! me v'là de retour à Nantes jusqu'à vendredi...
> enterrement demain :sick:




Navré Pierrou.

Mes condoléances.


----------



## maiwen (30 Novembre 2005)

pitin je l'ai pas foiré ce partiel  ... enfin je pense pas ... et je m'en fou c'est passé, on verra la semaine prochaine


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai reçu un mel d'une copine totalement charmante qui m'annonce qu'elle n'est pas enceinte.
> :mouais:
> _Je vais devoir lui préciser que *de toutes façons* le pire que je lui ai fait c'est de l'embrasser sur les deux joues._



C'est rien, ça arrive. Ces dernières menstrues se sont mal passées ...
très rigolo


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bière -98 minutes



Dépêches toi la mienne est déjà vide


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> hop ! me v'là de retour à Nantes jusqu'à vendredi...
> enterrement demain :sick:



Bon courage mon gas, je peux plus te bouler ...
J'ai promis d'écrire un texte sur mon beau frère et j'ai tirer un photo de lui en 20x30
celle qui est sur les journeaux en ce moment ...
Et dire que je révais de voir une de mes photos à la une


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Putain, je deviens con moi....:mouais:



Ça, c'est embêtant ! Tu vas plus pouvoir te parler à toi même ... Fini, les petites réflexions "in petto" !


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

'tain c'est la vallée de la soif ici


----------



## Taho! (30 Novembre 2005)

une bonne soirée entre amis, ça fait du bien !


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !

Après un long moment d'inactivité  je profite de ce fil pour vous dire un peu où j'en suis 

  Là je m'apprête à me coucher, mais avant je dois apprendre ma leçon sur les divisions dans le monde Musulman au Moyen-Âge. Je suis crevé par cette journée, une journée très riche, longtemps que ça ne m'était pas arrivé. Un après-midi avec mon meilleur pote au ciné, en ville, très fort  et ce soir je rentre et comme certains ont pu voir sur le MiniChat©, j'ai parlé avec la fille de mes rêves sur msn.  

  Deux heures et demie de pur bonheur, à la découvrir telle qu'elle est, quelq'un de très sympathique atachant, ouverte? Puis conversation au téléphone, je suis avec elle demain pendant 3 heures et me propose de passer le nouvel an chez elle :up.
:love:

--Vous saviez qu'on pouvais draguer avec les Nocturnes de Chopin ?  (avec une fille qui adore jouer du piano c'ets possible  )--

  J'ai ensuite partagé un moment d'anthologie avec mon pote : j'ai fait croire à une copine qui me faisait la morale que le coup avec ladite fille était tombé à l'eau et que j'aurais du l'écouter. :love: un truc de fou comme je les aime ?
  Puis conversation par sms avec LaFille® :rateau: je vais pas en dormir de la nuit, qu'elle ma souhaitée bonne 

Ainsi s'achève ce premer trimestre au lycée avec 16,14 de moyenne générale:rose: Tous mes amis me disaient que je dois décompresser, et bien c'est je pense chose faite, du moins, je progresse .

Bref, aujourd'hui je suis heureux, jusqu'à ce que la roue tourne?

_Héhé_


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que ça va marcher ce soir !



Alors Oscar il a marché pour toi?

Moi il ne fonctionne que le matin visiblement!!!!   Hier j'ai passé l'aprèm et la soirée à essayer, mais sans aucun succés...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah là là, c'était l' bon temps !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et encore, t'as fréquenté le lycée à une époque de mixité évoluée, je me souviens mon arrivée en seconde, année scolaire 1969/70, E.N.R.E.A.* de Clichy, une classe de 44 élèves : 43 mecs, UNE fille ! les cinq autres secondes, que des mecs, on était considérés comme la classe des privilégiés, mais pour la drague, j'te dis pas la galère ! :rateau:  



(*) Selon les sources "Ecole Nationale de Radiotechnique et d'Electricité Appliquée", ou "Ecole Nationale de Redressement des Energumènes Agités".


----------



## Taho! (1 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Alors Oscar il a marché pour toi?
> 
> Moi il ne fonctionne que le matin visiblement!!!!   Hier j'ai passé l'aprèm et la soirée à essayer, mais sans aucun succés...


j'étais pas là hier soir (d'ailleurs je n'ai pas ton aim pour te contacter...  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2005)

Tiens... Et si je bossais? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

j'ai des samsonites sous les yeux


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Décembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi s'achève ce premer trimestre au lycée avec 16,14 de moyenne générale:rose:



je te souhaite que ça dure :rateau:
mais fais gaffe à la chute...elle surprend...:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

J'ai mis une cravatte aujourd'hui.
Je suis plein d'allant et d'entrain.
Petit cadre propre et  gentil,
Un travailleur souriant et sain
gnin gnin gnin !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu me ressers un café* au lieu de chanter des conneries ?


Je ne bois que du thé
Yé yé,
et j'aime bien chanter
yé yé,
mon café est dégueu
yeu yeu,
pire que mes rimes à deux
balles,
ceux qu'en ont bu m'ont traité de chacal !!!



(mais sinon, c'eut été avec plaisir)


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des samsonites sous les yeux




Avec les roulettes?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des samsonites sous les yeux



Et t'as toujours, ce PDF sur le sexe des samsonites ?


----------



## Grug2 (1 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui des robots volants doivent decouvrir du petrole sur 2 pages, et je dois faire sourire des fonctionnaires en leur parlant d'une Loi Organique concernant une Loi de Finance&#8230;

 

J'hesite entre rependre un café et me remettre à la drogue.


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

et bah moi je viens de voir l'heure ... que 13h54  :afraid: ... :sleep: ... j'ai plus qu'à travailler pour passer le temps :mouais:

café :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Bug,
quand votre appli dit bug !
Tout avec elle dit bug
et c'est la merde qui s'ramèn-euh !











Roberto, Grug2 : prennez de la drogue !!!
(moi j'en prendrais si je devais valoriser de façon gourmande un robot fonctionnaire consultant ses comptes en ligne - beaucoup même)


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

là maintenant :afraid:, je me dis que j'ai plus que très très peu de temps pour trouver deux profs d'anglais à interviewer pour la fac ...un truc ( de m**** ) de 25 pages à rendre pour le 14 janvier et que je serai pas là pendant les vacances de noël ... :afraid: 

féchié


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

la newsletter pour mes amis les traders n'avance pas.
blocage.
je vais aller parachuter 2-3 congolais et je reviens


----------



## Taho! (1 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de changer ma roue !
Vraiment, je suis pas mécano !


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

coucou


----------



## toutouyoutou (1 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> la newsletter pour mes amis les traders n'avance pas.
> blocage.
> je vais aller parachuter 2-3 congolais et je reviens


C'est bien ça, il était comment ton congolais..?


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

toutouyoutou a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça, il était comment ton congolais..?



1er message
1ere provocation
sortez le goudron et les plumes
j'vais t'faire la fête pti misérable
:casse:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Décembre 2005)

bah t'as tendu la perche


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Décembre 2005)

moi, je le trouve plutôt drole, c'est couillu d'attaquer frontalement dans le bar... :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (1 Décembre 2005)

Un introduction en bourse donc réussie


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir iChat marche mais pas cet aprèm... Oscar a un comportement vraiment bizarre!!! :mouais: 

Aller pour fêter ça j'vais bein pouvroir prendre un p'tit carré d'chocolat!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Déjà un point positif : le café chaud dans mon meugue Winnie©...




rassures moi roberto tu ne fais pas que boire des cafés toute la journée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> rassures moi roberto tu ne fais pas que boire des cafés toute la journée ?



Non, l'aprem seulement, le matin, il ne prend que du Banania© !


----------



## toys (1 Décembre 2005)

pour le moment présent s'est deux salles deux ambiance (mieux que en boite) a côte sa fait du bruit : répète des furious avengers, et moi salle num 2 chill out a zoné sur le net (vive le wifi) entre les nerfs et le j'en peut plus.

les complication de la vie quoi, mais comme d'habitude demain s'est fini grosse patate s'est vendredi et y a des rendez vous pour le taf alors: AFOND AFOND AFOND


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> , année scolaire 1969/70, E.N.R.E.A.* de Clichy, une classe de 44 élèves : 43 mecs, UNE fille !




on tombe bien, je voulais poster un truc de ce que vient m'arriver et voilà !!   

ma fifille se prends (et donne ) de coups d'un p'tit grossier qui apparament
ils "s'aiment" ainsi a cause d'une histoire "je serai plus fort que toi , je vais battre ta moyenne" .......

ce soir elle me montre un "magnifique" bleu de plus de 10cm sur le dos 
là c'est trop , la semaine derniere elle a failli avoir la tete ecrasé entre la chaise et le banc .... la prochaine fois sa ira où ?????

j'appelle les parents , qui me rappellents ect ect 


entre temp je repense a moi : année 1980/81 , mon pere m'envoie dans lycée ....
fantastique : en 5 année j'ai passé (au pire) dans une classe de 12/20 garçons en etant la seule fille , au mieux on etait 3 fifille a se partager ces garçons 

moi aussi je me suis bagarré tiens    
je ne crois pas que Vitali (on l'appelait par son nom, pas prenom ....pourquoi je ne sais plus)
il ait oublié le jour que jai explosée et sauté a sa tete en essaiant de lui arracher ses cheveux coupe militare   


aujourd'hui j'en rigole , a l'epoque j'etais furax   



je demande que "l'ange" qui ne c'est jamais bagarré a l'ecole il vienne se presenter ici  !!!


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

je pensais qu'en montant dans les classes ça devenait plus civilisé   ... bah apparement non  

moi j'ai arrêté ( je me suis rangée  ) en CM2 ( y'avait plus personne pour se bagarrer à paris ... la banlieue ... c'est mieux  )


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2005)

Même moi j'me suis bagarrée!!! 
En 5ièm...j'en avais marre qu'à chaque récré des tas de filles viennent me titrer mes beaux cheveux blonds par jalousie, en me disant "ha c'est une perruque?!!"
  
pffff


----------



## Nexka (2 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir c'était sortie ciné :love: J'ai amené mes élèves voir le dernier Harry Potter... Et pour l'occasion je me suis déguisée en magicienne   
Bien sur, une fois au cinéma, je suis tombée sur des potes de la fac :hein: .... C'est sur d'avoir une conversation genre l'air de rien quand on porte une toge noire, un chapeau de sorcière et une baguette magique...


----------



## toys (2 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je demande que "l'ange" qui ne c'est jamais bagarré a l'ecole il vienne se presenter ici  !!!




même les anges se batte a l'école j'ai fini avec le cocsis cassé a cause d'un yaourt a la fraise que j'ai mangé et que monsieur voullait: échange de coup a table, ok tout le monde est heureux, puis quand tout le monde sort du refectoire blam coup dans le dos (le traitre pas capable de tapé de face) cocsix cassé .

s'est a cause de ca que j'aime pas l'école.


----------



## Spyro (2 Décembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir c'était sortie ciné :love: J'ai amené mes élèves voir le dernier Harry Potter... Et pour l'occasion je me suis déguisée en magicienne


Photoooooooooooooo  :love: :love: :love: 

_De la soirée Halloween aussi d'ailleurs   _


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quand tout le monde sort du refectoire blam coup dans le dos (le traitre pas capable de tapé de face) cocsix cassé



Et tu te plains ? de face, c'est pas le coccyx, qu'il t'aurait cassé ...


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'installer un Mac mini, tout va bien, ça s'est bien passé !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

là je continue a avoir froid malgré tout .....
je devrai peut etre m'affairer dans la maison plutot que rester devant mon ecran....
pas envie, vraiment pas .....je me sens tres fatiguée aujourd'hui


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'installer un Mac mini, tout va bien, ça s'est bien passé !



je neveux pas le croire!!! mais alors tu l'as installé avec quel système, un de chez Microsoft???...


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je neveux pas le croire!!! mais alors tu l'as installé avec quel système, un de chez Microsoft???...


Sous Panther, alors qu'il est fourni sous Tiger ! Je penserais pas que ça marcherait !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2005)

tiens, j'ai posté une question là:  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3522947#post3522947


----------



## Bouche Dorée (2 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, j'ai englouti mes lentilles vertes du Puy cuisinées maison avec du roti de porc au celéri fondant, :love: je vais me taper *des gaufrettes et 5 ou 6 fruits, mon Fjord© et puis...*
> Et puis...



:afraid: mais tu vas être Énorme...


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: mais tu vas être Énorme...


C'est déjà bien avancé


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2005)

A ce rythme là, c'est plus des fleurs que tu vas avoir sur la chemise, c'est des Baobabs


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

C'est plus des chemises qu'il va porter, mais des robes de chambre


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A ce rythme là, c'est plus des fleurs que tu vas avoir sur la chemise, c'est des Baobabs



Oui, bon, c'est pas parce qu'on pourrait juste lui tailler un gant dans ton short qu'il faut tirer sur l'ambulance !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour robertav

Mes bagarres se sont passées surtout à la maternelle, j'avais une réputation de terreur, bref on me laissait tranquille car je pouvais partir d'un seul coup dans une furie totale à arracher les cheveux de ma cousine surtout ... 
Et puis ma mère m'a inscrite au judo vers 8 ans : et là on pouvait se bagarrer dans une salle où les murs et le sol étaient tapissé de tapis, je me suis calmée mais j'ai appris des techniques, sang froid et comment chuter sans se faire mal  
Ensuite, j'ai claqué quelques filles par surprise, une qui n'avait rien demandé et qui est devenue une copine plus tard  (très gentille cette fille!)
Une qui en a pleuré, c'est trop drôle faut que je le raconte : 
A 15 ans et mes 1m58 je jouais dans une équipe de basket... et voui, nous avons même pas mal gagné mais pas grâce à moi :rateau: j'ai toujours un beau tee shirt avec le logo ABSDL et un surnom "moustique"  . Lors d'un match contre la Duchère (ceux qui connaisse lyon savent de quelle zep je parle) je me suis un peu énervée ... Je ne rentrais pas beaucoup sur le terrain et dès que j'y étais je voulais faire sensation et puis pourquoi pas attrapper quelques balles et bien les redonner. Je me suis retrouvée avec une gigantesque défenseuse qui me collait aux basques (au baskets on colle toujours au basket de la même joueuse d'en face) : autant dire que mon heure de gloire n'étais pas prête de sonner, en plus c'était serré serré... Mais cette grande joueuse, voyant que je partais tel un moustique et qu'elle n'arrivait jamais à me rattraper, eut la bonne idée de me retenir par le maillot. Elle le fit une fois, deux fois ... et là au milieu du terrain devant tout le monde je me suis retournée et dans l'élan lui est collé la plus magistrale claque que je n'ai jamais donnée de ma vie et qu'elle n'a jamais dut recevoir vu le flos de larmes qui s'ensuivir. 
Tout le monde était cloué sur place, on entendait voler les mouches, et là mon coach a réagit : "elle l'a tenait par le maillot!" coup d'oeil de l'arbitre au coach d'en face, il siffle la faute à la grande mégère. Le match continue, les copines joueuses sont libérées (j'étais pas la seule qu'on retenait par le maillot) et on gagne !!!!!!

voilà, depuis je me suis pris une claque magistrale par un pote pour une broutille. Plus tard il s'est excusé en me racontant que petit sa mère l'avait battu un soir en rentrant chez elle parce qu'elle était énervée ... Depuis je ne donne que des claques verbales (et j'en prend aussi, c'est le risque et je le prends )


----------



## MACcossinelle (2 Décembre 2005)

alors *là*....


heureuse comme je n'avais pas été depuis longtemps...! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
tous plein de joyeux événements s'enchainent...:love:

pourvu que ça dure...:rose:

Agréable soirée à vous tous !!!!!!! 


​


----------



## iNano (2 Décembre 2005)

là maintenant, la star'ac, c'est trash !


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Mal dormi, le volatile hurlant.
Pas grave il y a le we pour se ratrapper.
Après zou au téléthon...


----------



## Pierrou (3 Décembre 2005)

burp :rateau:
bien mangé, 
week end chargé là...
faut que je passe à la banque avec mon pere, on arrive plus à faire de virements par nain ternet et je suis à découvert :sick:
faut que je passe au magasin orange, ces enculés me débitent 24 euros au lieu de 18  ( marre des oligopoles ! ) 
et ce soir je fete l'anniv d'un pote...




Et j'ai du boulot... aussi 
et vous, ça va ? :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Samedi pluvieux à Annecy


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*Grand cieu bleu*
à Nîmes




:love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

T'as du vent au moins ...?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as du vent au moins ...?


*Fait même pas assez froid*
pour aller boire du vin chaud....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de finir de lire le retard que j'avais sur ce tradada, moral moyen, pas envie de grand chose ... ce doit etre l'automne qui veut ca. Et cette fille que je ne sais pas comment aborder ...

Sinon, semaine presque classique si ce n'est tout les midi au marché de noel de Montbéliard pour manger des trucs artisanaux, bouratifs, caloriques, Alsaciens, sucrés, Quebequois, bons, plein de saveurs, ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Décembre 2005)

gueule de bois...:casse:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est les plus extraordinaires, les filles que l'on ne sait comment aborder..._
> 
> :love: :love: :love:




j'espère, bon, on verra la semaine prochaine ...

:rose: :love: 

bonne soirée à vous tous


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui raconte, TooMooMan ???
> :mouais:


même pas vrai, j'ai maigri !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> même pas vrai, j'ai maigri !



... mais toujours aussi velu :afraid: :bebe:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... mais toujours aussi velu :afraid: :bebe:


et pourquoi ça changerait ?


----------



## tedy (3 Décembre 2005)

Journée de merde en irlande...

J'ai passé la journée à bosser mes cours de Droit irlandais 
La déprime s'aproche... Seule chose positive: je rentre dans 2 semaines passer les fêtes en France  
Sinon la bière est bonne mais mon ventre devient de jour en jour le reflet de mon intéret pour cette boisson   
Enfin, je sais absolument pas ce que je vais faire ce soir  

Mis à part ça je vais bien


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de faire sortir le chien de ma mère ... il fait nuit, il y a du vent, la neige à fondu, et il fait froaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jean-iMarc (3 Décembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Journée de merde en irlande...
> 
> J'ai passé la journée à bosser mes cours de Droit irlandais
> La déprime s'aproche... Seule chose positive: je rentre dans 2 semaines passer les fêtes en France
> ...



J'ai fait un tour en Irlande en décembre 2003, c'est un beau pays, mais très déprimant à cette saison.

Mais je te l'accorde, rien ne vaut une guinness au gravity bar, meme en plein décembre (j'y retournerais rien que pour ca)


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant, il faudrait que quelqu'un me donne un coup de pied aux fesses, pour que je décolle enfin du sofa !


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, il faudrait que quelqu'un me donne un coup de pied aux fesses, pour que je décolle enfin du sofa !


Bouge pas, j'arrive !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bouge pas, j'arrive !



le pied, elle a dit la dame   pas la main, ahuri  

_... je suis déjà dehors _​


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le pied, elle a dit la dame   pas la main, ahuri
> 
> _... je suis déjà dehors _​


Et alors ? quand on peut rendre service !  :love:


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2005)

Laissez tomber ! Je crois que je me suis assise sur un tube de "SuperGlue3"©... C'est foutu pour ce soir... :hein:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Laissez tomber ! Je crois que je me suis assise sur un tube de "SuperGlue3"©... C'est foutu pour ce soir... :hein:


la proposition tient toujours


----------



## tedy (3 Décembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un tour en Irlande en décembre 2003, c'est un beau pays, mais très déprimant à cette saison.
> 
> Mais je te l'accorde, rien ne vaut une guinness au gravity bar, meme en plein décembre (j'y retournerais rien que pour ca)




Je connais pas le gravity bar....:rose: 
Je suis sur Limerick mais bon je vais pas me plaindre l'Université est géniale et les gens sont super sympas 

Ceci dit le temps est, il est vrai quelque peu (très beaucoup  ) déprimant à cette période et plus encore le week end quand sur les villages étudiant il n'y a plus que les étrangés comme moi 
 

ça fait un peu village fantome  
Mais bon plus que deux semaines   :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

en fait, je me fais chier ! j'ai rien à faire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> en fait, je me fais chier ! j'ai rien à faire...




*Ton fil sur ton moral est fermé*
Faut pas nous refaire une rechute mec !


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> en fait, je me fais chier ! j'ai rien à faire...


Ah ben justement, j'ai un exposé d'anglais à préparer...


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben justement, j'ai un exposé d'anglais à préparer...


quel sujet ? :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

le moral va bien, merci ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quel sujet ? :rateau:



*How to fuck*
a newbee ?


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quel sujet ? :rateau:


Une photo... attends je la poste... ceci dit ça devrait aller... j'ai juste un peu de mal à m'y mettre ! :mouais: 
voilà :


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Une photo... attends je la poste... ceci dit ça devrait aller... j'ai juste un peu de mal à m'y mettre ! :mouais:
> voilà :


ah ... chaud là quand même :hein: :mouais:


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ... chaud là quand même :hein: :mouais:


Merci...  :affraid: Je suis rassurée ! 
Non, ça va aller, mais faudrait que je m'y mettes.... là maintenant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Décembre 2005)

*Maintenant, quand je disais*
how to fuck a newbee, je pensais pas à un bébé hein !





:hein:


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Un gros coups de blues  

...ça passera...espérons....:mouais: 

La raclette sans doute


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Besoin de mes fistons.....


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

face à face avec ma salade de riz...


----------



## maiwen (3 Décembre 2005)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> face à face avec ma salade de riz...


kiki


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mes deux fistons à moi, je suis rarement sans eux, ils m'épuisent souvent, mais je peux te certifier que je comprends ce que tu dis là, Mouette.
> :rose:
> :love:




   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

là ce soir c'est pas trop top.....

aujourd'hui au boulot je me suis ennuié mortellement malgré le tas de clients
et un tres bon c.a.

j'etais parmis mes boites mais j'etais ailleur.....

j'aime bosser , j'aime mon boulot mais ...

je me demande si sa vaut le coup passer autant d'heures entre ces boites
pour un salaire meme pas au smic et sans aucuns avantages.....

j'ai plus vie de famille, j'ai plus du temp pour moi ni pour personnnes d'ailleur sauf pour ce magasin 

je rentre là dedans le matin tot pour en sortir le soir tard....
je ne vois pas le jour changer , je ne vois pas le soir tomber ....
quand je sort il fait deja tres sombre depuis belle lurette


et là je me sens tres tres fatigué , envie d'aller au lit , dormir, ne plus penser a rien ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2005)

Spleen hivernal ? T'inquiètes, le printemps finit TOUJOURS par revenir, dans vingt jours, ils commencent à rallonger !


----------



## Pierrou (4 Décembre 2005)

putain de dieu....
chopé la crève hier soir...
ambiance de merde à la maison...
plein de boulot, la flemme de m'y mettre
paumé mon billet de train pour ce soir, j'vais devoir en acheter un autre, déjà qe c'est pas la gloire question thune :sick:

Ya des jours comme ça


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

je vais faire un gateau  oui ... à 11h12 ... ma maman vient d'acheter un moule alors ... faut bien faire un gateau pour inaugurer


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Il pleut encore !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut encore !



ça va diluer le mélange...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

ben ici il y a le soleil, un peu palot mais il est là !!!   

mais mon Meteorologist m'affiche 10°   et prevoit la pluie !!!:mouais: :mouais: 



en attendant je crois ce que je vois


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

il faut absolument que je sorte ... absolument ... sinon va y'avoir des meurtres


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut absolument que je sorte ... absolument ... sinon va y'avoir des meurtres



le gâteau d'abord


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le gâteau d'abord


boah c'est même pas un vrai gateau c'est un truc acheté tout fait ça sert à rien c'est trop sucré quand on lèche le saladier


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boah c'est même pas un vrai gateau c'est un truc acheté tout fait ça sert à rien c'est trop sucré quand on lèche le saladier



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

quelle honte :rateau:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Décembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas le gravity bar....:rose:
> Je suis sur Limerick mais bon je vais pas me plaindre l'Université est géniale et les gens sont super sympas



Le gravity bar est au dessus de Dublin, en haut d'une tour de la brasserie Guinness

Une photo


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Décembre 2005)

Une mésange bleue vient de taper à la fenetre (poc poc poc) pour réclamer des graines ...

Bein j'en ai remis !

Pas con les piafs :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas le gravity bar....:rose:
> Je suis sur Limerick mais bon je vais pas me plaindre l'Université est géniale et les gens sont super sympas
> 
> Ceci dit le temps est, il est vrai quelque peu (très beaucoup  ) déprimant à cette période et plus encore le week end quand sur les villages étudiant il n'y a plus que les étrangés comme moi
> ...



Est ce que tu es à Dublin ?
Parce que si c'est oui et que en plus tu rencontres par hasard un certain frederic privat et ben salue le de ma part


----------



## Pierrou (4 Décembre 2005)

putain qu'est ce qui tombe dehors... 
c'est un temps à rester cloitré au chaud ça...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Chez nous il fait beau
mais ils contruisent un bâtiment devant le seul bout de vue 
sur les montagnes que nous bénéfiçions

les salauds
on va pas tarder à filer


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2005)

Dois-je dire oui ou non a cette invitation pour faire une sodomie ? les questions, le dimanche, m'emmerdent.


----------



## valoriel (4 Décembre 2005)

il paraît que c'est bientôt Noël...

j'aime bien les décos qui brillent, les yeux des enfants qui étincellent, les vitrines des grands magazins...

j'aime pas la pluie qui tombe à la place de la neige, le vent qui souffle sur ma ville et les gens qui font leurs courses!

j'aime bien le gris du ciel, j'aime pas le gris de mon coeur, j'aime bien le rouge du père Noël.

là maintenant, le temps passe...


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que tu es à Dublin ?
> Parce que si c'est oui et que en plus tu rencontres par hasard un certain frederic privat et ben salue le de ma part



et si tu croises un jp juan passe lui aussi le bonjour de ma part...


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

sinon en plein exos de chimie chez Gi&Ti... 
Avec Fiona Apple en fond musical... 
après-midi sous le duvet en perspective avec tout plein de gros bouquins sur les genoux  
je n'ai jamais été aussi sereine face à 43exos que j'ai à faire... 
allez savoir pourquoi....

bref, agréable dimanche à vous...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dois-je dire oui ou non a cette invitation pour faire une sodomie ? les questions, le dimanche, m'emmerdent.



quelle vie passionante


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dois-je dire oui ou non a cette invitation pour faire une sodomie ? les questions, le dimanche, m'emmerdent.


*En même temps, si t'as trop chargé hier soir *
et que tu l'as plate aujourd'hui, vaut peut être mieux remettre à demain...


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2005)

Réflexion pertinente...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> quelle vie passionante


vie tout court, t'aime pas c'est ça ? 



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En même temps, si t'as trop chargé hier soir *
> et que tu l'as plate aujourd'hui, vaut peut être mieux remettre à demain...


Voila, il faut bien faire les choses !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En même temps, si t'as trop chargé hier soir *
> et que tu l'as plate aujourd'hui, vaut peut être mieux remettre à demain...



trop tard  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les questions, le dimanche, m'emmerdent.



   

_je suis déjà dehors..._​


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

tiens, la pluie s'est arrêtée ! je vais donc à la gare et chez mon frère faire mon boulot, mais gratuitement... Ah ! la famille !  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tiens, la pluie s'est arrêtée ! je vais donc à la gare et chez mon frère faire mon boulot, mais gratuitement... Ah ! la famille !  :love:




Tiens, quelqu'un que je connais doit avoir les oreilles qui siffle...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Décembre 2005)

bon..; il s'agit que mes parents me déposent à la gare, sans se rendre compte que j'ai paumé mon billet de train... 
j'vais m'faire engueuler sinon...
faut que j'en prenne un autre en douce


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, quelqu'un que je connais doit avoir les oreilles qui siffle...


heing ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

je suis rentrée depuis 1h et depuis je cherche le cadeau de l'homme pour noel    

ben , la chose coute au moins 220 euros, j'ai appelée notre musicien/arrangeur ( toys) ect ect a la rescousse    

est que il va arriver a me trouver ce  contrôleur midi pour moins cher ????  

qui vivra verra


----------



## ange_63 (4 Décembre 2005)

Après un repas entre ami chez moi, shopping tous ensemble à la recherche des cadeaux de noël... 

J'en ai profité pour changer mon service à café, pour l'inaugurer quelqu'un en veut un ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai profité pour changer mon service à café, pour l'inaugurer quelqu'un en veut un ?



Moi!Moi!Moi!Moi!


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

j'accepte aussi volontiers


----------



## ange_63 (4 Décembre 2005)

Et un café un...pour MACcossinelle table une!!!  :love:

ha et aussi un deuxième pour maiwen  ça marche!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et un café un...pour MACcossinelle table une!!!  :love:



merci...   :love:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fais péter le Robusta de Cow-boy !
> Ouais ziva j'ai une dernière session de corrections et... _waaaaaAaa_ :sleep:
> 
> :love: :love:
> ...



Ok c'est parti!!! Et un café de plus un! Bien serré pour l'msieur 
   :love:


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant, j'ai changé d'avatar... Il vous plait ??   Moi oui... :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, j'ai changé d'avatar... Il vous plait ??   Moi oui... :love:




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, j'ai changé d'avatar... Il vous plait ??   Moi oui... :love:


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2005)

Héhé... Merci.   :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (4 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'encherir sur ebay ... peut etre mon noel avant l'heure   :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, j'ai changé d'avatar... Il vous plait ??   Moi oui... :love:


Tiens le retour de Calvin    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Ah ! le bon petit week-end à Annecy ! Ça fait du bien de se ressourcer ! :love:

Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'encherir sur ebay ... peut etre mon noel avant l'heure   :love:



J'y ai fait une razzia sur des cd...
J'ai également commandé 2 albums iPhoto...
Faut que je me calme sinon je vais passer les fêtes au pain et à l'eau.


----------



## lumai (4 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, j'ai changé d'avatar... Il vous plait ??   Moi oui... :love:


Vouaaaaaa ! :love:
J'adôôOOOôôôôre Calvin ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (5 Décembre 2005)

Salutations de fin de soirée

Bonne nuit et à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Nuit blanche. Fait chier!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, j'ai changé d'avatar... Il vous plait ??   Moi oui... :love:



*Bof*
Bof


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bof*
> Bof




PAf...Pif...paf...   :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc être déguisé en *bûche vanille/chocolat/praline fondue.*
> :love:



 Waouuu j'aimerais bien voir ce que ça peut donner....  
Une photo!!! Une photo!!!  :love: 

Ce  matin pas grand-chose, juste le train train quotidien du p'tit dèj, de la douche et de la visite sur MacG!


----------



## ange_63 (5 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> C'est du délire ce qu'il y a *PAS D'AMBIANCE ici.*



Bin attend c'est lundi... faut nous laisser l'temps d'émerger :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

par ici c'est le calme plat, pas de bruit hormis ceux tres leger  de mon ordi et la circulation de la ville    

un post, une clope, un café un coup de chiffon a droite , du rangement a gauche.....

je prends mon temp, rien ne presse


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

Je est un pneu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je est un pneu




hai hai hai :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

là il me faut vraiment un dico


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

pirelli


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pirelli




toi tu as pas bien dormi cette nuit a cause de leur calendrier 2006 !!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2005)

tu veux dire que j'ai une nique d'enfer ce matin ouais


----------



## Taho! (5 Décembre 2005)

Au bureau, je me fais chier... plus que 16 jours !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Le gros barbu vêtu de rouge était en avance ce week-end, avec cadeaux, gateaux, spectacle et maquillage - arbre de noël d'entreprise.
Pleins de gens tout rouge tant il faisait chaud, courant après des marmailles repeintes en chat ou en spiderman, les mains collantes et la bouche bavant du gras.
Atmosphère de fête.
Fête obligatoire.
Noël me fais chier.
Ca ne serait pas pour faire plaisir aux gens que j'aime...

Ce matin la patate !
Putain, la vie, c'est bien.


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Le support téléphonique/télécopique d'Apple me gonfle un chouilla ce matin... :mouais:

Quelqu'un sait s'il existe un protocole de communication particulier aux fax irlandais ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui, tu leur faxe d'ABORD un verre de whisky, et seulement ENSUITE la liste de tes galères !


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

Sec, le whisky ? Passque les glaçons à mon avis y vont pas passer du tout :rateau:

Et je soupçonne la personne qui se trouve devant le fax d'avoir déjà déserté depuis longtemps son poste pour aller au pub...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Sec, le whisky ?



Ah ben oui, parce que si tu met du liquide dans le fax, y va pas aimer ! :rateau:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (5 Décembre 2005)

Je sors du controle technique auto, c'est bon, je peux vendre ma volvo.


----------



## toys (6 Décembre 2005)

plus rie a faire avant demain mais toujours pas envie d'allé faire dodo.

plus de clope a fumé.

plus de thé.

s'est mort je vais crevé cette nuit


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (6 Décembre 2005)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Nuit blanche. Fait chier!





que faire d'autre quand ce qu'on espère nous file entre les doigts sinon de mettre à profit ce qui nous parait un ennuie. ne pas lutter... ni compter, lire peut-être


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (6 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> plus rie a faire avant demain mais toujours pas envie d'allé faire dodo.
> 
> plus de clope a fumé.
> 
> ...





Est-ce que je peux te poser une question??

T'as survécu dis?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (6 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> plus rie a faire avant demain mais toujours pas envie d'allé faire dodo.
> 
> plus de clope a fumé.
> 
> ...





Est-ce que je peux te poser une question??

T'as survécu dis?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (6 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> plus rie a faire avant demain mais toujours pas envie d'allé faire dodo.
> 
> plus de clope a fumé.
> 
> ...




je peux te poser une question?

As-tu survécu?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Décembre 2005)

*On pourra avoir*
la photo des chiots morts ?


----------



## Nephou (6 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Neige, quand la machine te dit qu'elle a pas trouvé la page : en fait, si !
> 
> 
> Bon, si vous voulez *un chiot golden retriever* gratuit, c'est LÀ MAINTENANT PAR MP !
> ...




Tiens moi aussi j'ai eu un message de relations de ma chef avec tout plein de chiots attachés dedans. :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On pourra avoir*
> la photo des chiots morts ?



Pour en faire du saucisson ? :affraid:


----------



## ange_63 (6 Décembre 2005)

:sleep: 

ça va fort ce matin avec cette histoire chiots...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est bon le chiot aigre-doux, ou piquant.


----------



## ange_63 (6 Décembre 2005)

voici un exemple de ce qu'ils en fond en chine des chiens:

http://123partirenfamille.free.fr/images/images_chine/24010011.jpg

je mets le lien c trop :affraid: :sick:


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2005)

A y est elles sont là  :love: :love:
Notre thésarde et notre étudiante chinoises  
Et on attend un collègue japonais (que j'ai rencontré à Seattle d'ailleurs - oui faut suivre) pour la fin de la semaine.   


_euh ce post est sans lien avec les précédents messages hein  :rateau:_​


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A y est elles sont là  :love: :love:
> Notre thésarde et notre étudiante chinoises
> Et on attend un collègue japonais (que j'ai rencontré à Seattle d'ailleurs - oui faut suivre) pour la fin de la semaine.
> 
> ...


Photos ? :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Nan à la broche j'aime pas, trop sec.


----------



## ange_63 (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan à la broche j'aime pas, trop sec.



Tu n'as plus qu'à choisir.... 

http://idata.over-blog.com/0/00/60/59/jour2-guyang-chiens.jpg

http://denali-sud.chez-alice.fr/diapos/CHINE/chiens.jpg


http://alexandre.rigal.free.fr/voyages/chine/guangzhou/00422 - Marche aux chiens.jpg

Bleurk... ça m'rend


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Bah c'est comme une daube, mal préparée ça peut être horrible


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2005)

Bon moi là ménant faut que j'arrête de jouer machinalement avec une punaise alors que j'ai l'oeil qui me démange, ça va mal finir...  :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est comme une daube, mal préparée ça peut être horrible



Hum j'sais pas, sans doute, mais si c'est comme les escargots...j'ai mis 2h avant de pouvoir en mettre un dans ma bouche pour goutter...tellement j'étais écoeurée à l'idée de manger cette bestiole! :rateau:
Alors du chien beurk..y a le côté affectif en + !
:rose:


----------



## Spyro (6 Décembre 2005)

On achève bien les chevaux


----------



## Taho! (6 Décembre 2005)

'Tain, j'ai du boulot aujourd'hui !


----------



## maiwen (6 Décembre 2005)

ange c'est horrible ce que tu fais  tu devrais pas mettre de tels liens là comme ça 

j'me sens toute mal maintenant


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ange c'est horrible ce que tu fais  tu devrais pas mettre de tels liens là comme ça
> 
> j'me sens toute mal maintenant



Moi aussi, mais entrer dans une boucherie chevaline bien de chez nous me faisait déjà le même effet.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

Et encore vous n'avez pas vu ce qu'ils font aux chats,


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, mais entrer dans une boucherie chevaline bien de chez nous me faisait déjà le même effet.


Hein qu'c'est bon l'canasson ?  cataclop cataclop


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Le poulain c'est bien aussi :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hein qu'c'est bon l'canasson ?  cataclop cataclop



En plus, même pas, carrément immangeable ! :hein:


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Bon app !!!   

@+


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

savent pas ce qui est bon


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> savent pas ce qui est bon




Les pauvres...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

De la bonne biande sipeu grasse


----------



## Taho! (6 Décembre 2005)

Faut vraiment que je me décide à arrêter de fumer une bonne fois pour toute !


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je me décide à arrêter de fumer une bonne fois pour toute !



Pas con, quend tu y seras arrivé, tu me diras...
avec un peu de chance ça me motivera...  

mais j'en suis à deux échecs de tentatives: une fois 1an et demi, une fois 4 mois...   pas bien beau...:mouais:  mais j'y arriverai un jour...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

google -> bpco, ça motive sec ça ...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> google -> bpco, ça motive sec ça ...



Oui, mais j'ai pas envie d'une confirmation du bien-fondé...


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2005)

Sinon y'a le cancer du poumon... tu veux des photos aussi ?


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2005)

Une infusion de marmottes, Tom Waits lancinant qui rocaille et des lumières douces... La soirée s'annonce bien ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

On fait quoi déjà aux marmottes ...


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On fait quoi déjà aux marmottes ...


On ? Il y a des pratiques généralisées ???


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On ? Il y a des pratiques généralisées ???




Oui ça se fait en groupe, toujours ...


----------



## maiwen (6 Décembre 2005)

fourrons-les !!!  

et chez moi bah ... bruit de la machine à laver et recopiage de cours :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fourrons-les !!!




Avec du scotch  ? :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fourrons-les !!!



Mais chuuuuut ! On l'entend plus couiner ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Là, je commence à douter.
En cherchant à éclater mes compilations par nom d'auteurs en les taggant, j'utilise google pour trouver les auteurs.
Une fois sur 2, il me dirige sur une page du site "Bides et musique"...:rose: :mouais: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Anax imperator femelles




'tain à une lettre près j'ai cru que tu t'étais trompé de sujet avec good vibrations ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

utilise du vert


----------



## iNano (6 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là, je commence à douter.
> En cherchant à éclater mes compilations par nom d'auteurs en les taggant, j'utilise google pour trouver les auteurs.
> Une fois sur 2, il me dirige sur une page du site "Bides et musique"...:rose: :mouais: :love:


En lisant ça, j'ai pensé aue tu étais né avant 1960... mais non même pas !
Ceci dit, je suis plus jeune et j'écoute beaucoup de trucs qui datent de 1960-70, alors...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ça, j'ai pensé aue tu étais né avant 1960... mais non même pas !
> Ceci dit, je suis plus jeune et j'écoute beaucoup de trucs qui datent de 1960-70, alors...




Et Billy Joel !    

:love:


----------



## iNano (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et Billy Joel !
> 
> :love:


Oui, il a commencé à cette période, non ? Le pire, c'est les années 80... m'en fous, j'étais trop jeune pour comprendre... quoique... :rose:


----------



## ginette107 (6 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant...
Cheval terminé, séance d'obstacles sympatique :love:
Pasta sur le feu 
et après un gros dodo :love: car demain encore une journée de caisse chez N&D suivie d'un kilométre à la piscine   

Bonne soirée à vous  
et bonjour   à Roberto et compagnie


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

Là j'suis encore enroulée dans ma couette...:sleep: 
J'viens juste de me réveillé... 
Bon alors il faut que je fasse le planing de ma journée, il y a encore des cadeaux de Noël à trouver  

Tout l'monde à fait sa liste au Père Noël c bon? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Tout l'monde à fait sa liste au Père Noël c bon? :rateau:




 

Je suis tombé dans une embuscade au rayon jouets de la Placette...
'tain de dinosaures et Bedaman à la :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

moi je viens de commander le cadeau de l'homme

ne reste plus que fifille, fiston , mamancherie, copines et ......moi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'ai recu 200 clopes hier soir


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai recu 200 clopes hier soir



t'en as pas une, parce que j'ai pas pensé à en acheter ce matin...


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombé dans une embuscade au rayon jouets de la Placette...
> 'tain de dinosaures et Bedaman à la :mouais:



Hooo Mince alors!   
ça va tu t'en es sorti sans trop de :casse: ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Problèmes techniques à la SNCF, il me faut changer de train.
Le quai est noir de monde, cinquième rangée, un train par quart d'heure, une demi-rangée par train, le calcul est vite fait, il ne pleut pas, j'irais à pied.
Derrière, il y a des serres, un cimetière, des voitures (beaucoup), des chantiers, des passerelles, des barrières, des grilles, des portes, des types en vêtements fluos et airs désabusés qui grillent une clope dans le froid, l'envers du décor.
Le soleil se cache un instant derrière l'arche, embrase les nuages en camailleux de gris, je regrette de ne pas avoir d'appareil photo.
Je me retrouve je ne sais comment à longer le circulaire - à pied, ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée. Mais je retrouve vite l'esplanade, le long défilé des cravatés en anthracite, tout va bien, je suis sorti de la jungle grise, j'ai retrouvé la lumière...................


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Hooo Mince alors!
> ça va tu t'en es sorti sans trop de :casse: ?



suppress fallait être là


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Problèmes techniques à la SNCF, il me faut changer de train.
> Le quai est noir de monde, cinquième rangée, un train par quart d'heure, une demi-rangée par train, le calcul est vite fait, il ne pleut pas, j'irais à pied.
> Derrière, il y a des serres, un cimetière, des voitures (beaucoup), des chantiers, des passerelles, des barrières, des grilles, des portes, des types en vêtements fluos et airs désabusés qui grillent une clope dans le froid, l'envers du décor.
> Le soleil se cache un instant derrière l'arche, embrase les nuages en camailleux de gris, je regrette de ne pas avoir d'appareil photo.
> Je me retrouve je ne sais comment à longer le circulaire - à pied, ce n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée. Mais je retrouve vite l'esplanade, le long défilé des cravatés en anthracite, tout va bien, je suis sorti de la jungle grise, j'ai retrouvé la lumière...................




Houlalala qu'est ce que je suis contente d'être chez moi, bien au chaud tranquillou, quand je lis ça!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Décembre 2005)

à tatouille:

vu la taille, tu la transportes avec quoi????


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> à tatouille:
> 
> vu la taille, tu la transportes avec quoi????


j'ai un pied de biche pour les distributeurs trop petit
et un 13 tonnes

en tous les cas beau travail photoshop


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> *image trop grande!!!!!!!*



Avec cette taille là se sera bcp mieux  :


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pied de biche pour les distributeurs trop petit
> et un 13 tonnes
> 
> en tous les cas beau travail photoshop



Pour Noël demande un portefeuille géant!!!!


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

```
Avec cette taille là se sera bcp mieux [IMG]images/smilies/wink.gif[/IMG] :
```

non ça perd de son effet super héro


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> non ça perd de son effet super héro



Pense aux pauvres MacUsers qui n'ont pas l'ADSL et qui vont te maudire... :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

12h07...pfff y faut réfléchir: "que faire à manger???"  :sleep: 

Mouai :mouais: 

Réfléchir... :hein: heinnnnnn pfff trop dur, aller des pâtes?


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

c'était bon ?

t'aurais du choisir cordon bleu comme pseudo


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'était bon ?
> 
> t'aurais du choisir cordon bleu comme pseudo



Moi  

bin en fait c t pas des pâtes...mais une salade composée 
des mergues et des poireaux à la crème
en dessert du gateaux au noix.
Tout ça fait par mes petites mains


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi
> 
> bin en fait c t pas des pâtes...mais une salade composée
> des mergues et des poireaux à la crème
> ...



 Ange.....ça roule...?


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ange.....ça roule...?



 Salut! Vi ça va...heu j'ai tjs pas de projets pour l'aprèm mais ça va...
:rose: 
Et toi ça va? Et ta new smart tu l'as ça roule...?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

des poireaux... avec tes petites mains...


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des poireaux... avec tes petites mains...



MDR 
A bin c'est malin ça! 
 :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez Hier a dit:
			
		

> _Bon allez, un café._
> 
> :love:



Bien alors Roberto, t'es pas là pour un café aujourd'hui!!! 
C pas normal, depuis hier....


----------



## Grug2 (7 Décembre 2005)

*Urgent :* cherche armes de destruction massive (à crédit) pour massacrer quelques comptables.
faire offre.


----------



## Grug2 (7 Décembre 2005)

Cherche aussi bazooka pour descendre le psychopate de la tronconneuse sur son arbre perché !


----------



## maiwen (7 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> *Urgent :* cherche armes de destruction massive (à crédit) pour massacrer quelques comptables.
> faire offre.


un sonny en kit :love:

ma prof de littérature elle a pas daigné venir au cours  c'est mal très très mal ... alors je suis là  ... c'est mal .. mais je repars, résultats de partiels ... bien j'espère


----------



## Grug2 (7 Décembre 2005)

en fait je crois que  j'ai envie de tuer quelqu'un !


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> en fait je crois que  j'ai envie de tuer quelqu'un !



Oui en effet on dirait bien  






ça t'irais ça?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

omar ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Cherche aussi bazooka pour descendre le psychopate de la tronconneuse sur son arbre perché !




t'as pas bientôt fini de leur foutre la trouille ?  

de violets ils sont devenus verts, puis bleus. ça ne te suffit donc pas ?


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

je comprend mieux pourquoi j'ai du mal en ce moment avec iChat!!! 

"iChat victime de Triton [Mer 14:34 - CL]
AOL a récemment lancé Triton, son nouveau logiciel de messagerie instantanée afin de faire face à la concurrence. Pour pousser ses utilisateurs à passer à Triton, AOL rendrait plus difficile l?accès à son service aux anciennes versions d?AIM. L?autre problème qui concerne plus les utilisateurs Mac, il n?est plus possible sous iChat de faire des conversations audio ou vidéo avec des personnes disposant du logiciel AOL."
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=118760

les enfoirés!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> je comprend mieux pourquoi j'ai du mal en ce moment avec iChat!!!
> 
> "iChat victime de Triton [Mer 14:34 - CL]
> AOL a récemment lancé Triton, son nouveau logiciel de messagerie instantanée afin de faire face à la concurrence. Pour pousser ses utilisateurs à passer à Triton, AOL rendrait plus difficile l?accès à son service aux anciennes versions d?AIM. L?autre problème qui concerne plus les utilisateurs Mac, il n?est plus possible sous iChat de faire des conversations audio ou vidéo avec des personnes disposant du logiciel AOL."
> ...



*tu y trouveras la source*


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> en fait je crois que  j'ai envie de tuer quelqu'un !


Tue lui, il a un avatar ridicule


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"La nav' elle doit être ergo', en terme d'accès..."_
> :mouais:
> :mouais:
> 
> :sleep:




   

heu c normal là? j'comprend rien....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

normal


----------



## Stargazer (7 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est normal ...


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est simplement par habitude, à force, que je parviens à *deviner* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haaa bin là ok j'comprend tt!!! Reçus 5/5!!! Merci!  

Oufff! j'ai eu peur  

:rose:


----------



## Nephou (7 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est simplement par habitude, à force, que je parviens à *deviner* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:mouais: elle devrait plutôt être accessible en terme d'ergonomie : je l'achetterai


----------



## Grug2 (7 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"La nav' elle doit être ergo', en terme d'accès..."_
> :mouais:
> :mouais:
> 
> ...


amis de la pub


----------



## maiwen (7 Décembre 2005)

là ... une boule dans la gorge ... sale nouvelle ... peur d'être demain ...


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2005)

Bon, quelqu'un sait si elle a fini par s'étouffer ? 


Joomla-la, joomla-ya


----------



## Patamach (7 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'apprendre que mon collegue de bureau vient de se faire foutre à la porte
comme une vieille merde.
Apres 7 ans de bons et loyaux services.
Tout ca parcequ'il est .... gay.
Et que notre big boss est un un gros beauf intolérant.

Qu'il me fasse confiance.
il va vite dégager et retourner faire cuire ses sardines.
Moi aussi suis boss.


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> amis de la pub



j'm bien!!!
ça m'a fait marré!!!   

 Moi j'suis pas du tout dans ce milieu et ça m'fait  halluciner....
 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> amis de la pub




*C'est malin*
ça m'a réveillé mes vieux relans d'anarchiste trotskiste léniniste anticapitaliste altermondialiste subversif.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _"Là on a une meilleure visibilité en terme de planning, ce serait bien que tu viennes lundi-mardi : tu as une bonne synergie avec le développement, dans l'articulation, l'idée c'est que tu ailles encore plus loin."_




Et vous arriver à vous comprendre quand vous parlez?  
Vous ne pouvez pas employer des mots normaux plus tot que des effets de styles? On n'y comprend rien !!! 

:mouais: 

Space quand même comme milieu.....


----------



## Nexka (8 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Cherche aussi bazooka pour descendre le psychopate de la tronconneuse sur son arbre perché !




Je descend dans mon pays pour Noël. Tu veux que je demande à l'ETA ce qu'ils ont en stoc??   Si je leur dit que t'es un pote, ils te feront un prix sympa


----------



## Grug2 (8 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y en avait que je ne connaissais pas ! J'adoooore !!
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


Dans la publicité, on s'echange des fichiers sans savoir d'où il viennent, c'est pas grave parce que dans la publicité on est ouvert à  tout :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je te l'ai fait *en raccourci*, en terme d'impact c'est plus top.
> :love:



Et puis c'est leur fond de commerce : si tout le monde pouvait comprendre ce qu'ils disent, leur patron aurait vite fait de les lourder pour les remplacer par des stagiaires (non payés).


----------



## ange_63 (8 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je te l'ai fait en raccourci, en terme d'impact c'est plus top.
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Oulà là quel monde à part!!!  
Compliqué quand même...je vois que je ne serais pas faite pour ça!! :rateau: 
:love: 



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> amis de la pub



En tt cas c vraiment génial ton fichier Grug2   c'est vraiment Excellent!!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Aaaah maaaaaais... ça n'empêche pas !_



Ça, c'est parce que les stagiaires (non payés) cherchent à obtenir un salaire (conséquent) !


----------



## MrStone (8 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est parce que les stagiaires (non payés) cherchent à obtenir un salaire (conséquent) !



Et parfois à juste titre


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Décembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et parfois à juste titre


Espèce de chrypto-marxiste !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de chrypto-marxiste !!!


Les comptes de la crypte.....




... ou la terreur du capitalisme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là pour la première fois de ma vie je viens de faire une photo avec un téléphone !
> :rose:
> 
> MdR !
> ...



Ça me fait penser (allez donc savoir pourquoi :rateau: ) au directeur informatique d'un de mes clients, qui me rabâchait à tous propos : "Le Mac, c'est super bien ... Comme console de jeux !", jusqu'au jour où il a du me passer des clichés de son APN. L'air condescendant : "J'ai pas le CD d'install, je vais les passer sur mon PC, et vous les envoyer par mail !".

Je lui prend l'APN, le branche sur le port USB de mon clavier, iPhoto se lance, me rapatrie les photos, éjection, restitution de l'appareil au type médusé "Vous avez le même appareil ? ". "Non non, je n'ai qu'un appareil argentique, mais ça, c'est un Mac !".

Depuis, il ne m'a plus jamais parlé de "console de jeu" !


----------



## maiwen (8 Décembre 2005)

pas de nouvelles encore ... " on saura ce soir " a dit ma mère avec une voix des jours qu'on aimerait passer ... on saura pendant le dîner d'anniversaire de mon petit frère ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2005)

Ras le bol de ce bordel, merde...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je ne vais pas tarder à rentrer chez moi, boulot fini, pas de soucis et une petite envie d'aller claquer de la thune en CD d'hivers et variés(té)

Il fait nuit et dans les couloirs vides, dans les bureaux vides, je passe ma vie à blablater, des p'tites joies fugaces, des bonheurs tenaces et qui me rappellent que la vie est belle...

Pa la pam pam pam


----------



## Virpeen (8 Décembre 2005)

Contentement...  Je viens de placer mon argent dans un pack macG (on commence pour un mois) :love:

J'espère que ça va me rapporter gros...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Poum tchak poum poum tchak !



Ah, ça, c'est ©&#8482;® Ringo Starr, mon bon Roberto, d'ailleurs, Poum poum tchak, c'est son surnom !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Espèce de chrypto-marxiste !!!



erreur 

"marxiste, tendance groucho" :rateau:


----------



## Jec (8 Décembre 2005)

Juste là, rentrée des "commerces de l'avant"... des commerces du bled prennent une date de décembre et font un apéro... ce soir celle du magasin de bike du pote ...c'était le moment de rentrer avant que ça dégénère ...
C'est fou ces bleds ou il n'y a rien à faire le soir à part aller boire l'apéro ... allez courage, encore 16 magasins à se faire avant No-Hell...   :sleep:


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (9 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Neige, quand la machine te dit qu'elle a pas trouvé la page : en fait, si !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Pas encore 2006, mais déjà les bonnes résolutions pointent leur nez de vieilles dames patronesses qui donnent un sou après la messe histoire de gagner un coin de paradis avec buffet en chêne et napperon en dentelle :
Arrêter de s'empiffrer le soir de saloperies sucrées et grasses en regardant les pires conneries à la télé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (nom de d... de b... de m...)



Sinon, ce matin, super, comme d'hab', la patate - journée pot de départ et pendaison de crémaillère, ça va encore bosser sévère...


----------



## maiwen (9 Décembre 2005)

je viens de rencontrer un voisin ( il habite juste en face de chez moi ) ... par internet , récent macuser  c'est foussa quand même ... on est pas mal sur mac dans le quartier :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2005)

Tu nous dis pas tout maiwen ...


----------



## maiwen (9 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous dis pas tout maiwen ...


tout maiwen

je vous dis rarement tout


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ras le bol de ce bordel, merde...




Pareil...!


----------



## maiwen (9 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...!


ah toi aussi ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...!


T'as qu'à ranger


----------



## sofiping (9 Décembre 2005)

En ce moment je suis autiste ... @bientôt  :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à ranger




Parce que tu crois que j'ai que ça a faire....

ben si !

 




ps:  Sofi....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Décembre 2005)

*Là maintenant je vous invite*
à la réflexion du soir : 

Jojoleretour est-il un nioube ?
Et si oui, le sera t-il ad eternam.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là maintenant je vous invite*
> à la réflexion du soir :
> 
> Jojoleretour est-il un nioube ?
> Et si oui, le sera t-il ad eternam.




Mais pourquoi tant de haine??


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Décembre 2005)

là maintenant...

Faim, Fatiguée :sleep: , Cernée, Enrhumée, :rose:

sinon   agréable week-end en prespective :love: (va falloir que je boss mes maths...:rateau: )

et sinon    

Bonne soirée à vous tous ...! 

 :love:​


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Décembre 2005)

ILS ONT OSÉ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nous pensions que la barbarie américaine avait ses limites... nous n'en sommes plus si sûrs ... Cette photo n'est pas  truquée, elle a été  prise aux Etats-Unis en 2003... 

eh oui, au XXIème siècle... on croit rêver.....un tel degré dans l'horreur ! 

Ah ces américains!!!


----------



## Fluocaril (9 Décembre 2005)

L'horreur c'est un sacrilège


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ILS ONT OSÉ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nous pensions que la barbarie américaine avait ses limites... nous n'en sommes plus si sûrs ... Cette photo n'est pas  truquée, elle a été  prise aux Etats-Unis en 2003...
> 
> ...




C'est ce que j'aime chez les ricains...
Ils sont capables du pire..cf ta photo...comme du meilleur ...cf la pomme :love:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Décembre 2005)

hop ! 
le retour du pierrou !
fini de bosser ma philo, je me prépare pour la beuverie de ce soir  

Ca va vous ? :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Décembre 2005)

Toi aussi t'as beuverie ce soir ?  

Sinon à part ça ça va !


----------



## maiwen (10 Décembre 2005)

enfait on a tous beuverie ce soir  ... plus ou moins


----------



## Stargazer (10 Décembre 2005)

Oui plus pour certains que d'autres ..


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> enfait on a tous beuverie ce soir  ... plus ou moins


Moi c'est couscous, c'est le nouveau docteur de l'équipe (il a soutenu sa thèse hier) qui invite, et il le fait très bien   Et on va faire gouter à notre collègue japonais de passage (non c'est pas le nom d'une ville au Japon).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui plus pour certains que d'autres ..




*C'est pas très sympa*
de faire allusion à moi en ces termes...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Décembre 2005)

bon... 
trouvé mon costume...
c'est un smoking complet avec veston et tout... la classe américaine ! :rateau:

Quoi? l'air d'un travelo maquereau brésilien des faubourgs de Rio ? 

Oui aussi, surtout avec le feutre sur la caboche 


allez bonne soirée les aminches !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

je ne sais pas pourquoi depuis quelque temp le samedi soir je suis en etat .....depressif :casse: :casse: :casse: 

parce que bioman n'est pas là avec moi mais en repet avec ses copains ? 
parce que c'est la fin de semaine et je dois etre surement crevée ? 

je ne sais rien pourquoi du comment mais une chose est sure :
le samedi est une journée où je m'ennuie mortellement !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

bonne nouvelle (pour mon patron) : 
j'ai remontée le magasin parmi les meilleurs c.a. du mois de novembre:
ça me fait une belle jambe, j'ai pas vu mon salaire remontée lui    

juste un petit mots ce matin dans le courrier pour tout remerciment  :
 une circulaire pour signaler cet evenement      


ben demain est un'autre jour et demain ....... je travaille :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

bonne soirée a tous et tres bon W.e. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2005)

bon ben finalement pas de couscous ce soir  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

réussi à attraper le dernier métro, heureusement c'était le bon ( y'a deux branches sur ma ligne )

:casse: :sleep:


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

rêve de sommeil de vacances!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> rêve de sommeil de vacances!


  Oui, ça doit être bien, le sommeil... :sleep:
 Et les vacances aussi, d'ailleurs... 
 Le sommeil sera aujourd'hui mon rêve....
 Peut-être le nourrirai-je d'images de vacances passées... Ou à venir...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

je viens demander surement l'imposible mais.....est que c'est possible traduire un document pdf ?

la doc  (une maj de son synthé yamaha ) est en allemand et bioman la voudrait en français

merci a tous et...*bon dimanche *:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

réveillée par le téléphone    
- t'es rentrée tard ? 
- euh oui ... chépa *voix endormie, mais très très endormie*
- quelle heure ? 
- ... ... ( très très endormie  ) ... chépa ... mais pas 4h du matin quand même hein 
:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> réveillée par le téléphone
> - t'es rentrée tard ?
> - euh oui ... chépa *voix endormie, mais très très endormie*
> - quelle heure ?
> ...



Ah ! Un téléphone plus des parents attentionnés ... :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

mais j'étais entrain de rêver en plus


----------



## Pierrou (11 Décembre 2005)

*GNIIIIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFFF !!!!!*:casse:
Fiou, la fatigue de fin de trimestre + alcool... ça me réussit pas ! 

J'suis rentré avec un pote en bagnole à 4 heures, fallait que je me couche :rose:
encore un peu de boulot à faire cet aprem...
dur...dur...

Et vendredi prochain... Fete de prépa pour noël...:up;
ça va m'arrranger ça...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

je suppose donc que un doc pdf on ne peux pas le traduire ...pfffff:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

sur ceci je vais enlever mon masque vert , esperer d'avoir l'air plus "reposée"
appliquer delicatement un truc coloré sur mon visage trop blanc
et puis .....a moi 5h avec des clientes qui cherchent la "chaussure rare "


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

allez une petite pause et je me reprends une derniere pincée de sommeil... c'est le moment le plus génial, en rajouter juste un peu , en dérober au stress et au temps... :sleep: :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je suppose donc que un doc pdf on ne peux pas le traduire ...pfffff:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> sur ceci je vais enlever mon masque vert , esperer d'avoir l'air plus "reposée"
> appliquer delicatement un truc coloré sur mon visage trop blanc
> et puis .....a moi 5h avec des clientes qui cherchent la "chaussure rare "


mais  ... on est dimanche !  :afraid: 

:mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (11 Décembre 2005)

Heu c'est bientôt noël aussi ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

en regardant ce fil, mon regard se prenait au test de la tache d'encre rouge à travers l'avatar de maiwen et j'y voyais selon l'angle soit un landau , soit un ordinateur en second lieu .. je vai garder le landau je crois ...;:love: c'est un plus joli rêve ... et tant que steve ne fabrique pas des bébés parfumés à sa pomme


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est bientôt noël aussi ...


c'est pas une raison pour aller acheter des chaussures le dimanche  

mais plutôt pour faire un commentaire de littérature anglaise ... pour demain :rateau:

edit :  il est temps de changer d'avatar


----------



## Stargazer (11 Décembre 2005)

Chacun a ses priorités ma chère ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Chacun a ses priorités ma chère ...


mais c'est vrai que noel c'est bien dommage que cela se résume à ce genre de bousculades !! je préfère les cadeaux pendant tot le reste de l'année


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je suppose donc que un doc pdf on ne peux pas le traduire ...pfffff :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> sur ceci je vais enlever mon masque vert , esperer d'avoir l'air plus "reposée"
> appliquer delicatement un truc coloré sur mon visage trop blanc
> et puis .....a moi 5h avec des clientes qui cherchent la "chaussure rare "




J'ai trouvé ça mais c'est payant ET sous Windows...  

Sinon il te reste Sherlock, même si c'est pas particulièrement pratique. 


Désolé...  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (11 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une raison pour aller acheter des *chaussures* le dimanche
> 
> mais plutôt pour faire un commentaire de littérature *anglaise* ... pour demain :rateau:
> 
> edit :  il est temps de changer d'avatar


Tu veux des nouvelles chaussures ou des anglaises pour ton avatar ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant, après m'être fait couper les cheveux je m' suis fait un masque aussi, d'taleur, à moitié endormi dans mon bain trop chaud...
> :love: :love:


Te voilà donc fin prêt pour revenir poster *ici*.    

Au détour de certains posts, tu trouveras même des mots savants, rares, ou compliqués!... :love:


----------



## House M.D. (11 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est couscous, c'est le nouveau docteur de l'équipe (il a soutenu sa thèse hier) qui invite, et il le fait très bien   Et on va faire gouter à notre collègue japonais de passage (non c'est pas le nom d'une ville au Japon).


On a des collègues japonais et on m'en parle même pas? 

Enfin, tant que c'est pas des japonaises... :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

le temps est passé trop vite aujourd'hui ...
et j'ai un truc à rendre pour demain ... 
féchier


----------



## ange_63 (11 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le temps est passé trop vite aujourd'hui ...
> et j'ai un truc à rendre pour demain ...
> féchier



Bon courrage!!! 

Mais comme tu dis, le temps passe trop vite *soupire* ...  
En effet le *WE* passe trop vite comme à chaque fois!!! :mouais:
A peine le temps de le savourer qu'il est déjà passé!!!  
Quel dommage... j'en aurais bien profité encore un p'tit peu :love: :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

non ça passe vite que quand j'ai des trucs importants à faire ... sinon ça passe pas vite du tout et je m'ennuie ... 

le temps est bien fait 

fait nuit trop tôt


----------



## Virpeen (11 Décembre 2005)

Foie gras aux figues - filet de boeuf aux truffes enrobé de foie gras et... en croûte, accompagné de  pommes de terre aux truffes - plateau de fromages - pommes cuites au four accompagnées de glace à la vanille...  C'est bien d'avoir une tante qui fait bien la cuisine... :love: Miam, miam... :love:


----------



## ginette107 (11 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Foie gras aux figues - filet de boeuf aux truffes enrobé de foie gras et... en croûte, accompagné de  pommes de terre aux truffes - plateau de fromages - pommes cuites au four accompagnées de glace à la vanille...  C'est bien d'avoir une tante qui fait bien la cuisine... :love: Miam, miam... :love:



ça donne envie :love:
Sinon le sujet  pour poster ce genre de chose est plutôt celui-ci  :rateau::
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=64491


----------



## ginette107 (11 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant...
ça va bien, passée un agréable journée remplie de rencontres fortuites et de moments agréables :love: 

et maintenant petit plateau télé du dimanche bien au chaud devant La plage dont j'avais plein d'à priori mais à ce qui paraît est fort sympathique


----------



## maiwen (11 Décembre 2005)

là maintenant ... mon frère m'énerve avec une de ses peluches  

alors euh ... bon ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant ... mon frère m'énerve avec une de ses peluches
> 
> alors euh ... bon ...



:mouais: Mackiepilami? :hein:


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2005)

il suffit d'un truc simple le matin pour me mettre de bonne humeur pour la journée :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

Une pipe ?


----------



## dool (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une pipe ?



Faut bien tirer dessus alors...sinon ça dure pas toute la journée !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

tu viens de niquer ma journée, dool. :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

Une virgule se baladait...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

ma virgule est propre


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2005)

Aucun doute pour moi que tu soignes à merveille ton orthographe et ta grammaire.


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Décembre 2005)

ptit dej en prévision.... une ptite grasse mat ça fait du bien quand meme, meme si faut pas en abuser!  

allez hop un bon café bien serré, et opn est parti pour un tour  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je sens que je deviens agressif*_, tout vert, ma ch'mise de bûcheron va pas tenir, comme d'hab', et les coutures de mon j_




Heuuu ... Rob ... C'est pas d'jà pris, ce concept là ? :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (12 Décembre 2005)

Le projet « carte de v½ux » est un projet de merde... plus la jamais la gestion de ce truc. Plus jamais.

_mais bon moi au moins j'ai toujours accès à la cafetière._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Envie de rien,
sinon être à demain,
Y a des jours, comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Le projet « carte de v½ux » est un projet de merde... plus la jamais la gestion de ce truc. Plus jamais.



tu as un article intéressant sur le sujet dans "Les Echos" de ce matin


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2005)

Biiiijour!!! C'est lundiiiii!


----------



## ange_63 (12 Décembre 2005)

:sleep::sleep::sleep: Bonjour,....j'viens de me lever!! :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons.
> 
> 
> Faut pas se laisser aller à la sinistrose.
> ...



Tiens ! Bonjour, Lou  

L'était beau gosee, hein, les filles, Lou Ferrigno (celui qu'a pas de chemise) :casse:  

Il a été "Monsieur Univers" juste avant monsieur le gouverneur de Californie ! :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2005)

On peut jouer??  C'est quoi les règles??


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le mot du jour destiné à supermoquette :
> *Black.*


l'enfer en 56K !


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

ILs ont aussi sortit le black coca ..


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ILs ont aussi sortit le black coca ..



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Décembre 2005)

Me voici qui rentre... Mort d'inquiétude.
J'étais au concert de Lofofora hier avec tous mes amis, néanmoins la peur vient de s'installer en moi : mon meilleur pote manque à l'appel ce matin.

Mon pote est venu au concert en voiture avec le frere d'un de ses potes qui conduisait, celui-ci s'adonnant volontier à la boisson et autres choses courantes aux concerts de hard.
Et florian (mon pote) m'a dit avant de partir : putin j'ai peur de repartir avec le frere à JC. (plus de place dans la voiture du père à ma meilleure amie).

Et ce matin, plus de Florian, injoignable toute la journée sur son fixe ou son téléphone.
Il est peut-etre simplement malade et dans l'impossibilité de décrocher, que sais-je.

Mais j'ai peur.


----------



## ange_63 (12 Décembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Me voici qui rentre... Mort d'inquiétude.
> J'étais au concert de Lofofora hier avec tous mes amis, néanmoins la peur vient de s'installer en moi : mon meilleur pote manque à l'appel ce matin.
> 
> Mon pote est venu au concert en voiture avec le frere d'un de ses potes qui conduisait, celui-ci s'adonnant volontier à la boisson et autres choses courantes aux concerts de hard.
> ...



 En effet c pas très réjouissant ça!! 
J'espère que tu vas avoir de ses nouvelles rapidement  et de bonnes nouvelles 

Passe un bonne soirée...quand même


----------



## ginette107 (12 Décembre 2005)

Grosse journée aujourd'hui encore, que de monde, que de bonjour, que de merci, au revoir, passez une bonne journée...

Ah où est passé l'esprit de Noêl dans cette profusion d'achats?   


Bonne et douce soirée  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (12 Décembre 2005)

----> Des nouvelles de mon pote.
Il est vivant 
J'ai poussé un sacré ouf quand mon téléphone a sonné  Il était juste bien malade et était chez sa grand mère .

Ouf....


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Décembre 2005)

le 56k c'est de la m****


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Décembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> ----> Des nouvelles de mon pote.
> Il est vivant
> J'ai poussé un sacré ouf quand mon téléphone a sonné  Il était juste bien malade et était chez sa grand mère .
> 
> Ouf....




....
bonne nouvelle....

en tout cas, t'as du t'amuser, un concert de Lofo, c'est toujours bien Funky.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2005)

la maintenant, je viens d'apprendre que les symptômes d'un dérèglement de la glande thyroïde sont :
1. fatigue
2. problèmes pour se réchauffer
3. sautes d'humeur.

... :mouais:

mais alors c'est le mal du siècle!!
99% des femmes ont donc la thyroïde qui déconne, faut faire kekchoz!!!


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

bobby t'es qu'un ticon   ( va pas dire que les problèmes pour se réchauffer (seule) vous posent problème  )

et ... je me suis dit tiens, je vais prendre un chocolat avec mon café ... seulement j'avais pas encore fait le café :rose: ... alors bon le chocolat ... il était pressé ..

et aussi ... finalement j'ai terminé de recopier mon commentaire pour aujourd'hui ... pendant le cours de littérature, et avant ... dans le métro  ... y'a comme une partie toute mal écrite mais il verra pas 

et aussi bis ... féchier


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> ----> Des nouvelles de mon pote.
> Il est vivant
> J'ai poussé un sacré ouf quand mon téléphone a sonné  Il était juste bien malade et était chez sa grand mère .
> 
> Ouf....




Good news


----------



## Nephou (12 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je replie le capot du Powa, je débranche les câbles divers et variés



ben comment tu contribues alors


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

ah pi tiens, je suis passée devant l'apple center juste à côté de ma fac :love: ... y'avait plein de monde ... ouala


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah pi tiens, je suis passée devant l'apple center juste à côté de ma fac :love: ... y'avait plein de monde ... ouala




Ils cherchaient des nano :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils cherchaient des nano :mouais:


euh  ... oui y'a une école primaire juste à côté mais euh ... :mouais: :rose:


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh  ... oui y'a une école primaire juste à côté mais euh ... :mouais: :rose:




J'aime pas les écoles primaires, les radiateurs du fond de la salle sont trop froids...

Le cri de la Mouette :love:  

Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les écoles primaires, les radiateurs du fond de la salle sont trop froids...
> 
> Le cri de la Mouette :love:
> 
> Maiwen


vraiment je t'aime bien ( :love: ) ... mais desfois tu me paraît loooooooin, là haut tout là haut tellement je comprends pas  

au lycée les radiateurs sur le côtés ils étaient trop chauds

La mouette


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> vraiment je t'aime bien ( :love: )


:affraid: 

ça va pas non !!!!! :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> ça va pas non !!!!! :love:


non c'est vrai :mouais: ... ça va pas ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bobby t'es qu'un ticon



Perdu! un GRAND con!!  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ( va pas dire que les problèmes pour se réchauffer (seule) vous posent problème  )



ben nan, mais quand même, c'est troublant cette histoire... 
surveille plutôt ta glande au lieu d'insulter les honnêtes gens!!


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Perdu! un GRAND con!!




Je préfère le picon ..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 99% des femmes ont donc la thyroïde qui déconne, faut faire kekchoz!!!



moi le matin j'iai du mal a rentrer dans mes chaussure tandi que le soir je le perds presque :
 c'est quoi cela comme maladie ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère le picon ..




Dans mes bras !!!! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras !!!! :love:



Ch'uis tombé dedans quand j'étais petit ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ch'uis tombé dedans quand j'étais petit ! :love:


t'as été petit un jour toi ?  ...
c'est drôle j'imagine pas


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as été petit un jour toi ?  ...
> c'est drôle j'imagine pas



J'ai des photos !


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des photos !



Envoie ...je m'ennuie moi devant mes bilants financiers :mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Décembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> ----> Des nouvelles de mon pote.
> Il est vivant
> J'ai poussé un sacré ouf quand mon téléphone a sonné  Il était juste bien malade et était chez sa grand mère .
> 
> Ouf....



haaaaa très bonne nouvelle!!!!


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

là ... déménagement à la maison ... maman sur le canapé parce que popa ronfle trop et qu'entends-je ? ... mon frère s'y met ... c'po une vie   ( on n'a pas de deuxième canapé :afraid: )


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais siffler ?


----------



## Dory (12 Décembre 2005)

Se promener dans ce froid ..faire ses achats de noel...rentrer prendre un bon vin chaud au coin d'une cheminée ...à deux...


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Se promener dans ce froid ..faire ses achats de noel...rentrer prendre un bon vin chaud au coin d'une cheminée ...à deux...


bis  

Star : et en éternuant ça marche pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux toujours lui tremper le petit doigt dans un verre d'eau glacé ..   

(Ah non c'est pas pour arrêter de faire ronfler ça ...  :rateau: )


----------



## Dory (12 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bis
> 
> Je suis nouvelle pas une pro donc un peu d'indulgence....Melle Maiwen


----------



## maiwen (12 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep:


pareil  :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

Y a baleine sous gravier là ... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Message à tiroir : *ton piano doit être solide ma chérie !!!*



Mais qui c'est, cette tiroir


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Ils font un bruit d'enfer ces F/A-18 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Décembre 2005)

Ben faut bien un outil pour modérer les forums


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut bien un outil pour modérer les forums




*Qu'est ce que tu dis ? * ...je t'entend pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

*Un F18 n'est pas inutile*
ça sert à faire la guerre et à massacrer les populations civiles avec des erreurs de tir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2005)

Bruyants, les F 18, surement, mais inutiles ? Nan ... Faut bien que la Suisse participe à l'effort de soutien de l'économie américaine ! :rateau:


_Y zont des portes avions, les suisses ? parce que normalement, les F18, c'est des avions d'aéronavale, les armées de l'air, c'est des F16 ???_


----------



## maiwen (13 Décembre 2005)

chez moi ça s'arrête à F16  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> _Y zont des portes avions, les suisses ? parce que normalement, les F18, c'est des avions d'aéronavale, les armées de l'air, c'est des F16 ???_



Oui, des portes-avions de montagne... entre deux vallées...super pratique ...l'hivers avec la glace ils utilisent des canons à neige pour les camoufler, et en été ils en font des brasseries géantes pour soutenir la fête de la bière à Munich....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> chez moi ça s'arrête à F16  :rose:



*Tentative de gag*
Riez.


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tentative de gag*
> Riez.




Elle F16 pas exprès :love:


----------



## juju palavas (13 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut bien un outil pour modérer les forums



Mon momo essaye la faucille et le marteau


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

*Pour ce jeu de mot de la mouette*
Pascal77 mérite une claque.


----------



## maiwen (13 Décembre 2005)

oh mais ça va flute  on est le matin encore :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh mais ça va flute  on est le matin encore :sleep:




Le matin ? :afraid:

Qui a volé ma nuit ? :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (13 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le matin ? :afraid:
> 
> Qui a volé ma nuit ? :mouais:


pas moi je le jure :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas moi je le jure :afraid:




Je recherche ma nuit...

...si quelqu'un l'a croisé prière de ne pas me la rendre...:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2005)

J'ai comme un peu l'ipression que ça va pas tarder à être un gros bordel à mon boulot... :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comme un peu l'ipression que ça va pas tarder à être un gros bordel à mon boulot... :mouais:




*Je ne suis pas loin de penser la même chose*
concernant mon prochain passage aux toilettes...



:hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est joli dans un coucher de soleil, tu vois ?... avec des reflets.
> C'est émouvant.




*Elles sont où *
les brouettes entières de smileys en tout genre ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est joli dans un coucher de soleil, tu vois ?... avec des reflets.
> C'est émouvant.



J'aime l'odeur du Napalm au petit matin...


----------



## MrStone (13 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, y'a plus Oum le dauphin sur les paquets de Galak...
tout fout l'camp :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (13 Décembre 2005)

oumerde alors 

là je reviens du collège du mon p'tit frère , entretien avec un prof d'anglais pour la fac ... super bien passé , 1h à parler ( et il a même répondu à mes question hein aussi  )
mais hideux ce collège ... pire que mon ancien mien ... c'est dire :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2005)

A la maison,
petit patapon,
occupé à garder
petit enrhumé,
pas le temps de poster
bien trop occupé.


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

De retour à la maison...

J'ai été acheter les cadeaux des enfants pour Noël..reste plus qu'à les donner...et c'est pas le moins difficile  

Bref...

Sinon c'est de la folie en ville tout ce monde, pas de place de parc, des flics et des travaux partout...

Et cette musique que j'écoute en boucle...arg...:rateau: 

Bonne soirée


----------



## maiwen (13 Décembre 2005)

j'arrive à rien ... rien rien rien


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive à rien ... rien rien rien



clic ici


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> clic ici




Mouarf :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (13 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> clic ici


même ça ça marche pas


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> même ça ça marche pas




Allô Doc  :mouais:


----------



## anntraxh (13 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire travailler mes élèves sur le cancer du sein, une grande manifestation dans toute la ville autour des ½uvres d'une artiste qui s'appelle Marine Bureau-Kohn, avec des délais de fous.
> On va s'engager dans *un projet gigantesque... et superbe.*
> 
> 
> ...



On s'en tape _toujours_ le kiki sur le piano  !


----------



## Nephou (13 Décembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> On s'en tape _toujours_ le kiki sur le piano  !



c'et juste pour ma signature que je réponds hein


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _mon ami et confrère David (c'est même presque un frère maintenant !  ) rentre de son Hervé à Guérande_




*Il y a eu du sexe*
entre tes parents et les siens ?






:mouais:


----------



## NED (14 Décembre 2005)

Today c'est le marché!
Ha le marché , ses couleurs, ses étalages...."hé elle est fraiche ma sole", allez "1 euros le kilo m'sieurs dames"....j'adore.
Sauf que dans dans ma ville périphérique parisienne, autant dire que c'est un joyeux bordel.
J'ai beau habiter au pied du zoo de vincennes, les moutons restent des moutons et les automobilistes n'ont qu'un chemin pour aller au bureau. Suivant leur mono-cerveau, ils s'empilent dans les boulevards comme des sardines en klacsonnant bêêêêtement.
Je suis obligé de faire un détour pour amener mon fils chez la nourrice tellement c'est balaise de circuler à travers la ville.
Je feinte, je prends des chemins détournés qui frisent le jubilatoire tellement les boeufs en bagnole ne connaissent pas les rues. Cependant, à mon grand regret, mon chemin des écoliers m'a donné l'impression de rouler librement mais v'la ti pas le détour de dingue. Résultat Une dem-heure de perdue sur mon timming du matin. Rhaaa la tuile, mais bon, je suis chez moi maintenant pour me prendre un bon café avant que la femme de ménage vienne me casser les oreilles avec l'achhhpirator !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> On s'en tape _toujours_ le kiki sur le piano  !



Et ça fait quoi comme musique? Je suis curieux de voir ça... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et ça fait quoi comme musique? Je suis curieux de voir ça... :mouais:



c'est un piano à queue


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et ça fait quoi comme musique? Je suis curieux de voir ça... :mouais:



Toi qu'as un ½il de lynx, sent moi cette musique ...


----------



## Virpeen (15 Décembre 2005)

j'ai mal à la tête, j'ai mal au bide, j'ai le tensiomètre à -2... Gastro, ça vous dit quelque chose ?


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal à la tête, j'ai mal au bide, j'ai le tensiomètre à -2... Gastro, ça vous dit quelque chose ?



Se mettre à la diète et se reposer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal à la tête, j'ai mal au bide, j'ai le tensiomètre à -2... Gastro, ça vous dit quelque chose ?



Oui, un truc du genre


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mal à la tête, j'ai mal au bide, j'ai le tensiomètre à -2... Gastro, ça vous dit quelque chose ?


Ça me dit que t'as intérêt à aller mieux d'ici samedi


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, un truc du genre


Tu t'es pas trompé de bout ?


----------



## Patamach (15 Décembre 2005)

Tiens mais ...
il est ou le Nano Chat ??


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Désactivé, cf. le sujet de benjamin dans Vous êtes ici -> X


----------



## Malow (15 Décembre 2005)

ça y est! voiture vendue !


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ça y est! voiture vendue !



Mes félicitations


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Merci.


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci.



De rien tu n'es pas concerné  à moins que....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Décembre 2005)

La semaine est finie, envie de dodo ... :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

Là j'attends tranquillement que mon gâteau au chocolat finisse de refroidir, tout en écoutant de la musique !


----------



## maiwen (16 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends tranquillement que mon gâteau au chocolat finisse de refroidir, tout en écoutant de la musique !


tu vas nous l'amener ce gâteau ?  

là maintenant, je laisse reposer mes pieds , je repense à ce chocolat et ces chocolats fort savoureux  :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends tranquillement que mon gâteau au chocolat finisse de refroidir, tout en écoutant de la musique !



Hummmmmmm,
Qu'il était bon...


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

> Là j'attends tranquillement que mon gâteau au chocolat finisse de refroidir, tout en écoutant de la musique !



Un fondant?  Délicieux


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmmm,
> Qu'il était bon...



Je penserai à t'en faire un en live une prochaine fois !


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je penserai à t'en faire un en live une prochaine fois !



Merci !
Et... je te prêterais mon tablier...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu vas nous l'amener ce gâteau ?
> 
> là maintenant, je laisse reposer mes pieds , je repense à ce chocolat et ces chocolats fort savoureux  :love:




C'est pas pour toi !     :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un fondant?  Délicieux



Fondant et moelleux à la fois ... Trop difficile à décrire. Faut le goûter !  

Sinon tu demandes à ceux qui en ont manger  ! 

T'en penses quoi La SAGesse ?


----------



## Dory (16 Décembre 2005)

Je n'en doute pas une seule seconde .

La recette?


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fondant et moelleux à la fois ... Trop difficile à décrire. Faut le goûter !
> 
> Sinon tu demandes à ceux qui en ont manger  !
> 
> T'en penses quoi La SAGesse ?



Il est si bon qu'on se roulerait dedans !!! 
Mais, y'a un secret que je ne peux dévoiler, tu le sais... Hein?


----------



## joubichou (16 Décembre 2005)

dory t'as de belles guibolles


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

cette semaine je prends pour la premiere fois ma journée rtt   
ben enfin, au lieu de 45h j'en fera 39 mais...je travaille dimanche aussi donc 44h30    

passons  :rateau: :rateau: 

donc.....je reprends le travail mercredi et les emmerdes commencent ...
 cette fois sont les clientes sous , je pense , l'effet de la pleine lune (si pleine lune il y a cette semaine :  ) 

depuis mercredi il y a un "jolis" defilé des clientes mecontentes...
franchement je dirais plutot de vrais emmerdeuses ....

le top ??    celle de hier , celle là merite le trophée !!!! :mouais: 


ma jeune  et (tres ) jolie vendeuse et moi on est en train de faire du rangement , 
rentre un couple avec une boite.... un echange surement je pense ....

"on m'a offert ceci samedi mais elle ne me plaisent  pas" :rose: 

bingooooo !!!!    

" pas de probleme , choisissez autre chose ou sinon on vous fait un avoir valable 6 mois" .....

je laisse la vendeuse s'en occuper et là l'entends dire
"madame , je suis desolé mais ces bottes ont eté portés , je ne peux pas vous les echanger ni autre"    

je vais voir , effectivement les semelles portent des traces bien marques d'utlisation malgrée qu'elle ont eté bien nettoyés , sauf les hauts talons tres fins , elle a du les oublier :rateau: :rateau: 

la cliente change immediatement de ton
"mais enfin, je les ai portés juste 2 minutes , voir s'elle m'allaient !!!":mouais: :mouais: 

ma vendeuse tient la route sur le refus ....

"samedi quand je les ai achetées (tien donc, on le lui avait pas offert ??? ) on m'a dit que ...et blabla e blabli":mouais: :mouais: 

la petite en a vu d'autre , elle tiens tete ....

"de toute façon  ces bottes ont un defaut , un pieds est plus froissée que l'autre.... et blabla et blabli":mouais: :mouais: 

le ton monte de plus en plus de la part de la cliente mais la petite reste impassible
''vous ne etes que une petite merde de vendeuse de rien du tout , vous allée etre virée, je veux parler a la responsable !!!!!!!!":mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

on m'appelle ????  .... je m'avance ....grande respiration et 

" c'est moi la responsable, je ne vous echangera ni remboursera ni autre vu que les bottes ont eté portés et que ces bottes n'ont absolument aucun defaut ....  voilà,  vos bottes ,  votre ticket de caisse et  les coordonnée  du siege et exprimez colere et racisme ailleur que ici !!!!!!!! "    

et plaffff !!!!! la client  n'a su rien me dire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

la cliente partie, je regarde ma jolie marocaine au bord des larmes et ..... on eclate de rire comme des folles !!!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> dory t'as de belles guibolles



Oui.
J'aime ses genoux.

:rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> celle de hier , celle là merite le trophée !!!! :mouais:
> la cliente partie, je regarde ma jolie marocaine au bord des larmes et ..... on eclate de rire comme des folles !!!!


moralité ... marchez sur les mains lorsque vous testez des chaussures    

J'ai eu à peu près le même cas mais en sens inverse ..
J'avais acheté pour l'anniversaire de mon fils des écouteurs intra-oreilles ... mon fils les essayent à la maison mais ils ne tiennent pas ... ils tombent! ... ils ne corresondent pas à la morphologie de ses oreilles
Je les rapporte .... on fait de la résistance car "ils ont été portés" ... je leur répond que "mince comment peut-on se rendre compte qu'il y a un problème si on ne les place pas au moins une fois dans ses oreilles? ... je leur fait aussi remarquer que s'il y avait eu un modèle exposé on aurait pû les tester avant de les acheter

Confrontés à cette incohérence on me les a repris bien évidement


----------



## ange_63 (17 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> " c'est moi la responsable, je ne vous echangera ni remboursera ni autre vu que les bottes ont eté portés et que ces bottes n'ont absolument aucun defaut ....  voilà,  vos bottes ,  votre ticket de caisse et  les coordonnée  du siege et exprimez colere et racisme ailleur que ici !!!!!!!! "
> 
> et plaffff !!!!! la client  n'a su rien me dire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> la cliente partie, je regarde ma jolie marocaine au bord des larmes et ..... on eclate de rire comme des folles !!!!



Hé bin quelle histoire ma pauvre!!!!  
Finalement en voyant ça j'me dis que des fois y a du bon de pas avoir de boulot....  
:rose:


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2005)

pfffioou ! 
les aminches, quelle nuit ! 
fete de prépa dans la périphérie d'Angers.... bien arrosée,on a allumé le dance floor :rateau: 
Ensuite, parti à 4h avec deux copines.... à pieds, jusqu'à Angers...
on avait mal calculé notre coup... après deux heures et quelques kilometres dans la campagne déserte et sinistre et moche de l'anjou... on s'est fait prendre ( en stop ! ) par un routier sympa ! ( si, si ! ) 
de retour à l'appart vers 6h30, douche, valise et direction le cours de français !!! 
et ce soir, je re-sors !  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

et c'est aujourd'hui :mouais: 
Comment peut on accumuler autant de choses en si peu de temps !
Mais les choses se rangent, là c'est l'enfer !
Hier soir j'ai aperçu un asticot sur la machine à laver ! beurk j'ai mangé mon diner quand même ...
Aujourd'hui je vois les dégats


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et c'est aujourd'hui :mouais:
> Comment peut on accumuler autant de choses en si peu de temps !
> Mais les choses se rangent, là c'est l'enfer !
> Hier soir j'ai aperçu un asticot sur la machine à laver ! beurk j'ai mangé mon diner quand même ...
> Aujourd'hui je vois les dégats


Gloup! ... qui dit asticot dit cadavre ... qui dit cadavre dit souris ou rat ... qui dit souris et rat dit insalubrité ... qui dit insalubrité dit expulsion ... qui dit expulsion dit SDF 

Les dégats collatéraux d'une telle découverte sont inchiffables ... moi je n'ébruiterais pas la chose .... mince trop tard!!  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir j'ai aperçu un asticot sur la machine à laver !



faudrait pas prendre ta Laden © pour une cave à fromages :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2005)

ben je vois que je suis pas le seul à avoir fait la bringue !!  :love: 


( Roberto :love:  )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faudrait pas prendre ta Laden © pour une cave à fromages :mouais:



J'avoue que nous avons laissé les 35m2 de notre appart nous dépasser ...


----------



## Inria (17 Décembre 2005)

petit "création" du lendemain de cuite...:rateau:  (et premier post au passage...)

Je cherche un truc à faire,
Je vais faire une randonnée,
c'est exactement moi,
la méditation.
Moi je les emmerde, je veux être avocate,
je canalise mon énergie,
Pourvu que ça bouge.
Apprendre à vous proteger
Les plannings devraient vous aider
Bon j'aime bien les tambours, mais dans une zone d'avalanche de niveau 5...
Projet attirant, lorque lié à l'amusement,
On aurait pu être le leader,

Mettez de la couleur...!!!!


oui, d'accord sorti du contexte, c'est un peu...bref !! :rateau:   :rose: 


Bonne journée à tous !!! :love:​


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Inria a dit:
			
		

> petit "création" du lendemain de cuite




Nucléaire la cuite...même pas jaloux :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Nucléaire la cuite...même pas jaloux :mouais:


Ben moi pour une fois j'ai été rudement sobre


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi pour une fois j'ai été rudement sobre




Toutes mes condoléances


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2005)

ça devrait être interdit un pseudo "INRIA"


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? C'est une insulte Corse ??...


Institut National de Recherche en Informatique et Automatique.

Tu sais, les gens qui m'ont payé mon voyage à Seattle.


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2005)

bblllllfff suis vraiment pas frais, moi ! :sick:


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2005)

la je me demande : "quel est le con d'électricien qui il y a 17 ans a foutu le disjoncteur principal le long de la porte de garage ?  " et surtout "et merde il y a plus de chivas"


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Institut National de Recherche en Informatique et Automatique.
> 
> Tu sais, les gens qui m'ont payé mon voyage à Seattle.



j'adore la tronche du mec derrière kermit


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2005)

un conseil si vous aller au japon : acheter du chivas au retour, ça lui fera 20 000 km de voyage et laisser le  1 an dans un placard, ça vous pétera a la gueule comme c'est pas permis :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un conseil si vous aller au japon : acheter du chivas au retour, ça lui fera 20 000 km de voyage et laisser le  1 an dans un placard, ça vous pétera a la gueule comme c'est pas permis :love:


Chivas y aller tout'd'suite  ....


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça manquait sacrément de nanas, ton voyage organisé !


Pas sûr!! ... il y aurait eu des dessous de table ...  :love::love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Trop mangé ce soir ....:mouais: 

Un petit digestif et ça repart comme en '14 :rose:  

:mouais: pas certain.....


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça manquait sacrément de nanas, ton voyage organisé !


Ah elle est pas sur la photo  
Tu sais c'est de l'informatique hein  :hein: :rateau:
_Même le respondable comm INRIA c'est un mec  _


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je sais, Mec, tu fréquentes pas les bons salons : *ce qu'il faudrait c'est que tu bosses dans le tunning !*


Les teufs teufs ont toujours attiré les meufs aux calandres étincellelantes et aux coffres de ouf  :rateau:
Les mac ont toujours attirés les mecs aux calandres accidentées et aux coffres défoncés


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
Bien dormi moi ! 
Je suis bien reposé là.... quoique j'ai des putains de courbatures 

cava vous ? :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Décembre 2005)

Le circuit de refroidissement est en place, légère fuite, mais pas grave, je regarderai plus tard, la magneto est calée, par contre, le volant moteur est un peu édenté, ça, c'est pas trop cool.

Ca vient bon ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais y a des ventilos électriques pour refroidir les cartes mères


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *tunning !*




*C'est vrai qu'à bien regarder*
doit plus y avoir beaucoup de pièces d'origine sur cette gonZesse...






 
:rateau:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais y a des ventilos électriques pour refroidir les cartes mères




lol

par contre, ca ne tourne qu'en 6 volts


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

Mouarf 

"J'ai collé des led bleu fluo, des caissons de basses et un aileron en plastoc sur mon power mac, c'est mon choix... "



L'aileron, c'est pour aller plus vite, tous les belges et les blondes vous le diront :rateau:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Décembre 2005)

Mouais, mais mon mien, faut mettre de l'essence ou de l'alcool, pis tourner la manivelle !  na !


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai foutu un pot d'échappement de poids lourd sur mon iBook.... parce que c'est la classe


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai foutu un pot d'échappement de poids lourd sur mon iBook.... parce que c'est la classe



Mais c'est ton choix !


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

Val de Chézine ? 
Po loin de chez moi, ça .... moi chuis resté au chaud... :rateau:

D'ailleurs, c'est quoi, un "diner suisse" ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (18 Décembre 2005)

je viens de changer le disque du d'un ibook, et forcement, il me reste 2 vis 

Sinon, je me prepare un beau dimanche soir de charette, parceque demain j'ai vacances  :love:


----------



## Grug2 (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon, un café, une douche, une aspirine et je m'y mets&#8230; :sleep:

oui je sais, on est dimanche et c'est le soir&#8230; et alors ?!


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Encore une semaine avant Noël....

Déteste ces fêtes obligatoires et organisées  

Vivement Pâques....j'adore les lapins :love:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

première fois à noël que, quand on me demande ce que je veux, je réponds...; rien !


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> première fois à noël que, quand on me demande ce que je veux, je réponds...; rien !




Toi aussi ?

Qu'ils fassent preuve d'imaginations


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

moi pareil ... ce qui fait que ma maman m'a acheté un truc que j'aurai voulu y'a ... 6 ans ...


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

moi en fait yavait rien qui me manquait vraiment, de gros truc qui me tentait, alors...


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

là maintenant ... :casse: malade  :casse:


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> première fois à noël que, quand on me demande ce que je veux, je réponds...; rien !


Moi j'étonne toujours qu'ils continuent à me poser la question


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant ... :casse: malade  :casse:


Un bisou magique et ça ira mieux ©  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (19 Décembre 2005)

pause champ'







​


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Encore une semaine avant Noël....
> 
> Déteste ces fêtes obligatoires et organisées
> 
> Vivement Pâques....j'adore les lapins :love:




Tu m'en voudras pas si à Pâques je préfère l'agneau ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant je relis cette belle histoire avant de me coucher ... En plus c'est bientôt la saison ! 
Manque juste l'illustration ...


----------



## dool (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'en voudras pas si à Pâques je préfère l'agneau ...



 Kess'ta contre le chocolat ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh! Je vais faire le clip que je voulais faire yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Décembre 2005)

bon, ça y est, je reviens enfin au bureau après une semaine dantesque où mes associés et moi on est allé faire les man½uvres sur un chantier, afin de le livrer dans des conditions correctes et pour suppléer à notre équipe qui était trop light par rapport à l'ampleur de la tache... un bel exemple de conscience professionnelle, mais objectivement, on ne sait pas faire et on y a perdu beaucoup de temps (on a travaillé jours et nuits pendant trois jours, à visser-porter-peindre-emboutir-caler...). On ne le refera plus, mais surtout, il y a des mises en ½uvre que nous ne dessinerons plus non plus...

Allez, bonne journée, bonne semaine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh! Je vais faire le clip que je voulais faire yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!:love: :love: :love:



Bien entendu, tu nous réserve une avant première au Bar !


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Premier lundi de vacances 

Journée glandouille et achats de Noël en perspective ! 

Je suis un fou, j'me mets au boulot que mercredi :sick: 

Ca va vous, sinon ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un fou, j'me mets au boulot que mercredi :sick:


c'est aussi un truc auquel il va falloir que je pense  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi un truc auquel il va falloir que je pense  :mouais:


t'as des partiels à bosser toi, en plus, non ? :sick:


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> t'as des partiels à bosser toi, en plus, non ? :sick:


bah vi c'est ça  ... les deux semaines de la rentrée c'est partiels


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'en ai pas.... mais j'ai plein de boulot quand même.... 

Prépa powa !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Kess'ta contre le chocolat ???




Absolument rien ... Je fais de très bonne chose avec d'ailleurs !


----------



## dool (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Absolument rien ... Je fais de très bonne chose avec d'ailleurs !



Ouais j'ai vu....enfin ça avait l'air bon !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Pas que l'air ... Pas que l'air ...


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2005)

Ha mais l'air autour sentait très bon aussi !  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Non ça c'est mon parfum naturel ...  :rateau:


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

> e fais de très bonne chose avec d'ailleurs


Comme le gateau au chocolat


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu, tu nous réserve une avant première au Bar !



Les images mi janvier


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Un temps de chien ..il pleut..pas envie de bosser..


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Wouf


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Bon là maintenant je vais rejoindre deux "touristes" perdus dans la ville !


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

[Accent Québéquois] Tel couillu l'caribou j'm'en vâs au marché de Nowël faire mes courses de Nowël, c'est normâl, c'est bientôt Nowël ! [/Accent Québéquois]


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Wouf



Belle contribution, une qualité rare... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

mon portable va bientôt rendre l'âme j'ai appelé trois fois le même numéro "oui bonjour, notre communication a été coupée j'aimerais parler à .. bip bip..."
Je sais ce que je vais demander au père noël de mon papa !!!


----------



## mikoo (19 Décembre 2005)

sentir de l'ananas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> sentir de l'ananas.



Vi, moi aussi, j'en ai senti ... Y en avait un peu, dans le punch de tout à l'heure !


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> sentir de l'ananas.




 ça suffit


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

mais non, c'est pas grave, l'ananas c'est du pré-vomi...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Je vois que tu as fais des études de Marketa


----------



## lumai (20 Décembre 2005)

Là je me dis qu'il faudrait que je monte le chauffage et que je retourne sous la couette...
Quoi ?
J'ai déjà monté le chauffage ?
Et je ne peux vraiment pas retourner sous la couette ?
Même pas un peu ?
Même pas une heure ou deux, voire trois ???

C'est vraiment trop injuste !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est après, entre Noël et le jour de l'an que ça va être l'apothéose de la promiscuité galopante et vociférante maximale !...



Pour moi c'est cette semaine... :affraid: :rateau: :hein: 
...dingue le potentiel de connerie qu'ils peuvent avoir parfois... les chiens ne font pas des chats parait il...   

Voilà voilà... sinon y a le bouzin qui me dit ça :


> Bonjour LeConcombreMaske,
> Cela fait quelques semaines que vous n'êtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider d'autres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ?



moi je veux bien mais pas moyen de poster au Cercle©...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

vincent j'ai laissé un indice deux posts plus haut


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Bah les deux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vincent j'ai laissé un indice deux posts plus haut



 
Haaaaaa Prague.... :love: :love: :love: 

merci cher frère


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Niarf, Il me fait marrer Roberto....  

On dirait mon frère, qui fait aussi du graphisme free lance et qui s'en fout plein les fouilles!  :love:


Et ça vient se plaindre !


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

je viens de recevoir mes ipod socks :love: 

elles sont trop mimiiiiiiiiiiiii on dirait ... 6 p'tites z'abeilles :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Là je me dis que ces iMac G5 c'est vraiment de la camelotte


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que ces iMac G5 c'est vraiment de la camelotte


par rapport aux ipod socks c'est sur


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Essaie de lire un dvd avec tes socks


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que ces iMac G5 c'est vraiment de la camelotte



c'est uniquement parce que tu as un mauvais fond...


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de lire un dvd avec tes socks


m'enfou j'aime po les dvd


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

et à quoi il te sert ton Imac, alors????


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> m'enfou j'aime po les dvd



Divx powered


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

C'est pour les pirates, çà.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour les pirates, çà.



 Les économes


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que ces iMac G5 c'est vraiment de la camelotte



Ce type d'info est classifié par Apple, je téléphone immédiatement pour prévenir leurs avocats, tu vas être condamné pour contrefaçon !


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que ces iMac G5 c'est vraiment de la Kaamelott


*CA C'EST CLAIR !!!!! *


----------



## mikoo (20 Décembre 2005)

mais moi je pense que quand on utilise ananas c'est quand on a des hémorroïdes.


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2005)

Tu t'es trompé d'image Pierrou


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Y t'ont palpé ?


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Kizéseï.



pourtant, il paraît que tu adores ça...


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P... chuis défait.
> *Les cons* ressemblent à des aventuriers de l'impossible, ou bien encore à des enfants, mais en pire : ils ne savent pas s'arrêter avant les limites.
> _C'est entre autres grâce à cela qu'on les reconnait._
> 
> ...


Keki t'ont fait encore ?


----------



## Malow (20 Décembre 2005)

je rentre de la mairie. Je me suis pris la tête pendant 2 mois (oui, je sais, après le mariage on se prend la tête pendant pas mal d'années! )à rassembler tous les papiers nécessaires pour monter le dossier. "Ah, mais monsieur n'est pas là?!!!" je réponds : "heu...il travaille....mais vous savez, je ne me marie pas seule !:rateau:, il sera là le jour jour de la cérémonie....enfin, j'espère.... 
Je demande, et j'insiste..."mais je peux savoir s'il reste des places disponibles en juin ?" elle me dit : "Ah, non, tant que vous n'êtes pas là tous les deux pour le dossier, je ne peux pas ouvrir l'agenda...."  Je réponds " mais, c'est pourtant pas difficile d'utiliser vos dix doigts pour ouvrir cet agenda ?!!!"  (là, j'ai gagné, elle l'a ouvert! ). Autre question de ma part : "et pour les heures ? Comment ça se passe, pouvons nous nous marier en fin de journée ? "  "Ah non, le samedi, c'est  fin de matinée....vous savez, les employés de la mairie habitent en majorité à plus de 100 km de Paris.....alors vous comprenez bien....." :hein: Dans ma tête : " non je comprends pas, mais encore une réponse négative de ta part  , et ....je ne réponds de rien !":rateau: Elle ajoute : " Et puis pour les dérogations, c'est pas possible....enfin c'est plus possible. La seule fois que ça s'est produit pour le samedi après-midi, c'était pour une proche du maire..."   . Moi :" Ah...." . Elle : "Et puis le maire ne marie pas le samedi, ce sera un de ses adjoints...."......Bref. Par curiosité et moquerie, je lui demande : "vous embauchez à la mairie en ce moment ?:rateau:  Parce que ça a l'air cool comme boulo !:sleep:  Elle : "non". Moi : "tant mieux, tant mieux...."  

Suite, jeudi soir, la mairie fait nocturne pour les dossiers (19H), sinon, toute la semaine, c'est 16H30....:hein: 



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pervers Noël (20 Décembre 2005)

Là j'ai les boules !


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es trompé d'image Pierrou


Tu es trop fort ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je rentre de la mairie. Je me suis pris la tête pendant 2 mois (oui, je sais, après le mariage on se prend la tête pendant pas mal d'années! )à rassembler tous les papiers nécessaires pour monter le dossier. "Ah, mais monsieur n'est pas là?!!!" je réponds : "heu...il travaille....mais vous savez, je ne me marie pas seule !:rateau:, il sera là le jour jour de la cérémonie....enfin, j'espère....
> Je demande, et j'insiste..."mais je peux savoir s'il reste des places disponibles en juin ?" elle me dit : "Ah, non, tant que vous n'êtes pas là tous les deux pour le dossier, je ne peux pas ouvrir l'agenda...."  Je réponds " mais, c'est pourtant pas difficile d'utiliser vos dix doigts pour ouvrir cet agenda ?!!!"  (là, j'ai gagné, elle l'a ouvert! ). Autre question de ma part : "et pour les heures ? Comment ça se passe, pouvons nous nous marier en fin de journée ? "  "Ah non, le samedi, c'est  fin de matinée....vous savez, les employés de la mairie habitent en majorité à plus de 100 km de Paris.....alors vous comprenez bien....." :hein: Dans ma tête : " non je comprends pas, mais encore une réponse négative de ta part  , et ....je ne réponds de rien !":rateau: Elle ajoute : " Et puis pour les dérogations, c'est pas possible....enfin c'est plus possible. La seule fois que ça s'est produit pour le samedi après-midi, c'était pour une proche du maire..."   . Moi :" Ah...." . Elle : "Et puis le maire ne marie pas le samedi, ce sera un de ses adjoints...."......Bref. Par curiosité et moquerie, je lui demande : "vous embauchez à la mairie en ce moment ?:rateau:  Parce que ça a l'air cool comme boulo !:sleep:  Elle : "non". Moi : "tant mieux, tant mieux...."
> 
> Suite, jeudi soir, la mairie fait nocturne pour les dossiers (19H), sinon, toute la semaine, c'est 16H30....:hein:
> ...



Moi je m'étais marié en province pour éviter ce genre de problèmes. J'ai pu me marier un samedi après-midi, pas de soucis.


C'est après que ça c'est gâté...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je rentre de la mairie. Je me suis pris la tête pendant 2 mois (oui, je sais, après le mariage on se prend la tête pendant pas mal d'années! )à rassembler tous les papiers nécessaires pour monter le dossier. "Ah, mais monsieur n'est pas là?!!!" je réponds : "heu...il travaille....mais vous savez, je ne me marie pas seule !:rateau:, il sera là le jour jour de la cérémonie....enfin, j'espère....
> Je demande, et j'insiste..."mais je peux savoir s'il reste des places disponibles en juin ?" elle me dit : "Ah, non, tant que vous n'êtes pas là tous les deux pour le dossier, je ne peux pas ouvrir l'agenda...."  Je réponds " mais, c'est pourtant pas difficile d'utiliser vos dix doigts pour ouvrir cet agenda ?!!!"  (là, j'ai gagné, elle l'a ouvert! ). Autre question de ma part : "et pour les heures ? Comment ça se passe, pouvons nous nous marier en fin de journée ? "  "Ah non, le samedi, c'est  fin de matinée....vous savez, les employés de la mairie habitent en majorité à plus de 100 km de Paris.....alors vous comprenez bien....." :hein: Dans ma tête : " non je comprends pas, mais encore une réponse négative de ta part  , et ....je ne réponds de rien !":rateau: Elle ajoute : " Et puis pour les dérogations, c'est pas possible....enfin c'est plus possible. La seule fois que ça s'est produit pour le samedi après-midi, c'était pour une proche du maire..."   . Moi :" Ah...." . Elle : "Et puis le maire ne marie pas le samedi, ce sera un de ses adjoints...."......Bref. Par curiosité et moquerie, je lui demande : "vous embauchez à la mairie en ce moment ?:rateau:  Parce que ça a l'air cool comme boulo !:sleep:  Elle : "non". Moi : "tant mieux, tant mieux...."
> 
> Suite, jeudi soir, la mairie fait nocturne pour les dossiers (19H), sinon, toute la semaine, c'est 16H30....:hein:
> ...



Mes félicitations pour ton futur mariage et bon courage pour tes tractations avec la mairie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et c'est rien comparé à l'Eglise



AUX églises ... jahrom est Mormon, et Malow Amish !


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et c'est rien comparé à l'Eglise



Ca sent le vécu.


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

tous des c*** ... pas un pour rattraper l'autre ( si un enfait , mais c'est pas le propos )

merde alors


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

Insomnie de merde,
envie d'un verre, ou plutôt d'un joint...

​


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Vais retourner me coucher :sleep: :sleep: 

Saloperies de fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Huh mouette, les fêtes sont pas encore passées


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh mouette, les fêtes sont pas encore passées




j'ai avancé ma montre de 10 jours


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

tain c'est pas juste ! 

ma mère vient de m'appeller : "tu diras à ton père qu'on part tous les deux à St Pétersbourg début mars" 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !! 
je vais donc le dire à mon père ( en marmonnant gnagngamachintruc ) et quoi qui me répond ? !! : 
"ça me fait une belle jambe" ...

non mais j'vous jure y'a de l'abus


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

Marrant comme on se souvient, en metant ses lentilles, qu'on a coupé des piments le soir d'avant


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me suis marré en imaginant *Joey Starr fervent défenseur du civisme* électoral.
> _'m'étonnerait qu'il figure sur une liste électorale quelconque..._
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



pas mieux


----------



## Nephou (21 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant ? Je pense être vraiement un grosse truffe -- si ce n'est LA grosse truffe -- en m'arrangeant pour être malade pendant mes vacances.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ? Je pense être vraiement un grosse truffe -- si ce n'est LA grosse truffe -- en m'arrangeant pour être malade pendant mes vacances.



qu'est-ce qu'il n'inventerait pas pour ne pas s'occuper des cartes de v½ux...


----------



## Nephou (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est malin... j'avais réussi à oublier :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant comme on se souvient, en metant ses lentilles, qu'on a coupé des piments le soir d'avant



   
j'ai fait ça une fois aussi... une seule fois...  :affraid: :hosto: 

(mon cher Seb, je pense bien à toi chaque fois que j'ouvre mon TdB :love: :love:  )



			
				Pascal77 a dit:
			
		

> ...et Malow Amish



c'est quoi cette histoire de miches ? ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2005)

Pour cause de divorce, Noël avancé à ce soir.
Ma fille est impatiente


----------



## Virpeen (21 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je regarde toutes les heures sur le site d'UPS l'avancée de mon PowerBook 17", acheté au refurb vendredi dernier... 

(U)PS : il est à Bruxelles !


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Putain je sens que j'ai chopé la crève, fait chier ! :sick:

Bon, pis j'ai dit que je me mettrais à bosser aujourd'hui aussi


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

Banque de m****,

Le transfert mettra 3semaines un mois, bla bla bla, mineure ah non pas possible, bla bla bla...
résultats des courses : Rien !!

Fait C**** !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Le froid est mordant,
les journées sont courtes,
les femmes emmitouflées...

Je me suis fait décembre.

Et dans ma tombe givrée,
sous le travail ammoncellé
comme de la terre grasse
je suis d'humeur plutôt....

...crasse.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Quelle poésie my gode !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Quelle poésie my gode !


Hé hé hé.

C'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui, je vibre... Mais c'est le froid.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

C'est beau...

ça marche aussi avec janvier ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mineure ah non pas possible



:affraid:

tu m'l'avais pas dis 


:affraid:


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu m'l'avais pas dis


Quoi ? "Mineure" ou "ah non pas possible" ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau...
> 
> ça marche aussi avec janvier ?


Non

"Je me suis fait janvier" ça n'est pas drôle et ça me colle des images de Louis de Funes nu et grimaçant dans la tête, ce qui n'est guère pour me plaire (et va me coller d'horribles cauchemars pour cette nuit)


----------



## pim (21 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, jour le plus court de l'année, profitez-en, encore quelques minutes de jour seulement


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

j'm'en branle, je sors pas aujourd'hui.... enfin remarque, ptet quand même


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> "Je me suis fait janvier" ça n'est pas drôle et ça me colle des images de Louis de Funes nu et grimaçant dans la tête, ce qui n'est guère pour me plaire (et va me coller d'horribles cauchemars pour cette nuit)



janvier, 2000 francs!!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

alors là super bonne nouvelle...
merci


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> alors là super bonne nouvelle...
> merci




Rien compris :mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris :mouais:



pas grand chose à comprendre hors contexte...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Rentrer chez soi, la tête basse de n'avoir su résister aux sirènes des interventions multiples et oiseuses, l'oeil bloqué en coin sur la pile du travail en retard qui s'accumule et la ferme intention de s'y mettre.
Demain.
Qui est un autre jour, dit-on, un autre moi alors y serait de circonstance.
Mais la nuit ne nous change guère, elle ne fait que nous anesthésier pour quelques heures.
Demain pareil ?
Je souhaite que non...


...et je vous souhaite de joyeuses pâques.


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

Poireaux sauce abricot.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Pizza pour moi


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

sans anchois j'espère.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Ben hé, j'ai une gueule à manger des anchois !??? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Oui !


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

_*Sort son sabre laser..."dzziiiiionnnnnn" et fend l'air d'un coup circulaire vers la tete de stargazer *_

meurs Chien De Rebelle!  


_*Stargazer s'écroule en criant " aaah Rosebud !" et meurt comme une fiente*_


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

oula la, ça devient violent. :affraid:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

*T'en veux aussi, toi ? *

Toi je te frapperai qu'à moitié, ce sera un mi-coup en somme ! :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

ouiiiii.
fouet svp.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

OK !


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

je prefère celui en cuir. où sont les bonnes valeurs de nos jours? pff.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> _*Sort son sabre laser..."dzziiiiionnnnnn" et fend l'air d'un coup circulaire vers la tete de stargazer *_
> 
> meurs Chien De Rebelle!
> 
> ...




Et ce que j'ai une tête à faire de la luge ..??? 

Remarque oui ..   :rateau:

Quand à ton coup de sabre j'ai vu mieux ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

et j'attends que l'eau des pâtes se mettent à bouillir
si j'avais du choux j'aurais fait une choucroute mais j'ai pas de saucisses


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Remarque oui ..   :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

j'ai bien fait de sortir  

bonne fin d'après-midi :love: 

et dommage à la fois  :soupir:

il sent tellement bon :love: :casse:


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Finalement c'est une belle journée de m**de que je les aimes pas... 

Dans l'ordre:

-Largué par téléphone ce matin à 8h...cool au moins elle m'a pas réveillé
-"Suite à des problèmes informatiques le versement ne pourra pas se faire dans les délais prévu"..sympa au moins je pourrais pas le dépenser...faut savoir être philosophe avec les bureaucrates...
-Ma bagnole a rendu l'âme...pas grave au moins j'aurais pas besoin de nez rouge cette année

Bref la nuit par Jean Lumière...:mouais: 

Sinon, vous, ça va ? 

:casse: :casse:


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'ai eu mal à la tête pendant toute la journée, mon ex me refais chier encore, j'ai fait des cartes moches pour noël et j'en suis fier, j'ai peté un bougeoir.  je deteste le mercredi. vivement demain. 

EDIT : c'est mon 1000ème post! au moins quelque chose de positif aujourdhui...


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est une belle journée de m**de que je les aimes pas...
> 
> Dans l'ordre:
> 
> ...



Heu, comparé à toi ma journée est un pur bonheur...  

Donc, oui, ça va merci.  



			
				mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu mal à la tête pendant toute la journée, mon ex me refais chier encore, j'ai fait des cartes moches pour noël et j'en suis fier, j'ai peté un bougeoir.  je deteste le mercredi.  vivement demain.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : c'est mon 1000ème post! au moins quelque chose de positif aujourdhui...



Mais c'est une épidémie ou quoi??


----------



## iDiot (21 Décembre 2005)

Réveil à 5h du mat... mon ex copine me manque... plus moyen de trouver le sommeil :mouais: 

Finalement, je me dis que je vais allé au cour de biologie et société de 8h (ce qui n'était pas prévu la veille...). Je me lève à 6h, je vais prendre une douche, je zappe le petit déj (déjà 24h de jeun :sick: ). Je vagabonde un peu sur le forum et je saute dans mon pantalon pour choper le bus de 7h30. Arrivé sur le campus, je fait un saut par la cafet' pour me prendre un kawa (histoire de pas trop pué du cabinet :sleep: ). 

2h de cours de bio et société... la sociologie... j'accroche vraiment pas. On te sort des tas de "théories" qui expliquent chacune des particularités d'une espèce animale, voire deux s'ils ont du bol... Cette jeune branche des sciences biologiques explique de façon naturelle les viols et l'infidélité masculine... génial :mouais: 

Ensuite, cours de géologie... on termine sur un scénario catastrophe: les Etats Unis seront bientôt rayé de la carte à cause d'une certaine "pierre jaune" et le réchauffement de la planète va faire exploser les poches de méthane... résultat des course, disparition de 90% de vie sur Terre 

Je vais faire quelques trucs en ville... et hop chimie tout le reste l'aprem.

Je décide de me raser, et comme un con, je me coupe... mais bien... Je saigne pendant 1 heure, j'pense bien que j'ai vidé ma boite de mouchoir :hosto: 

Il est 9h10... ça fait maintenant plus de 36h de jeun... 

Mais je positive, tout va pour le mieux :casse:


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Courage ! la roue tourne


----------



## iDiot (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Courage ! la roue tourne




Si seulement elle pouvais cesser de tourné sans cesse j'aurais déjà plus ce fou** tourni :hein:


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

après le deuxième jour de formation mes petit loustique vont bien hier pour le premier jours j'en ai un qui s'est endormit sur son canapé (ha oui on fait "cour" dans une salle avec des canapé) et hier soir je l'ai retrouvé cher un de mes potes a balles énervé trop la pattate.

pour ce jour on a fait régie générale du spèctacle et sur vol du son et de la lumiere demain s'est balance et concert pour tout le monde et comme spectateur on a tout un C.A.T. qui déboulle sa vas chauffé dans les chaumière.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

Viens de mater le DVD 100% Debbouze.... décidément j'aime beaucoup ce type, il est vraiment authentique et touchant ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

Ah moi c'était "La prisonnière" de Clouzot


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

Je masque la déprimante matinée qui s'annonce avec un bon jus de framboise et une bonne tarte au chocolat.
Un pt'it déj qui me permet de poster trankil en faisant reculer l'echéance de travailler ce matin...
Quelle feignasse...NED....bouges toi le cul bon sang!
Pleins de truc à faire mais ca me saoule.


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je masque la déprimante matinée (...) en faisant reculer l'echéance de travailler ce matin...
> Pleins de truc à faire mais ca me saoule.



Pareil pour moi.  
ça fait deux jours que ça continue, je vais jamais bosser. :rose:


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

On est vraiment des limaces.....
Ca sent la fin de l'année ça, on est un peu fatigués en somme.
Rhhhhaa ! allez, j'me bouge pour faire des photos, allez courage...fuyons!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et Meryl Streep a un charme fou



Mais si tu la serres de trop près, son mec risque de te faire faire connaissance avec "Stéril Strip" !


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

salut tout le monde ! :love:

Bon, déjà: *Pascal; t'es qu'un crétin ! * ( mais c'est pas grave :love: )

Sinon ben journée tranquille, on va aller bosser un peu; puis en ville pour quelques achats ( me reste encore d'la thune, m'offrirai bien un disque )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Me suis levé trop tôt,
pour aller au boulot,
tenter de rattraper
toutes les molles journées
passées.

Me suis levé pour rien,
trop feign pour le turbin,
chui d'une humeur de chien
(et pas un chihuahua)
Aaaaaaaaaaah

M'en irait bien couper des tê-êteuh,
des têtes de cons, des gueules de bê-êteuh,
m'en irais bien noyer dans l'sang
un tas p'tits crétins ennervants...

Sinon, ça va.
Joyeux noël.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

Arf le poème du jour ! :love:

Et l'avatar de noël en prime ! T'as pas honte, saloperie de délinquant ?? 

_ Attends ou est ce que j'ai mis mon Kärscher ...._ :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi.
> ça fait deux jours que ça continue, je vais jamais bosser. :rose:


pareil :mouais:  

mais ça va


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

Quoi? se mettre à bosser.... ouais je sais, je devrais faire pareil là... 
Mais j'ai pas noté grand chose dans mon agenda, et mon trieur est un bordel immonde, alors ça encourage pas ...  


:rose:


----------



## iDiot (22 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi la période de blocus commence officiellement demain :hein: 

Officieusement... je ne sais pas encore   

Coucou maiwen 

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._

Grumph...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> (...)Et l'avatar de noël en prime ! T'as pas honte, saloperie de délinquant ??
> (...)


Au début, j'voulais mettre les oreilles et la queue du gros barbu en rouge, mais des âmes sensibles auraient pu s'en offusquer.
Olé.


----------



## maiwen (22 Décembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la période de blocus commence officiellement demain :hein:
> 
> Officieusement... je ne sais pas encore
> 
> ...


coucou toi   

et vi Pierrou je crois qu'on en est tous là , des feuilles un peu partout, des trucs à recopier mais ça féchié quand même faut bien l'avouer, un bureau qui ne se range pas tout seul :mouais: ... un copain qui traine sous le bordel à côté du lit et qu'on retrouvera dans 3 mois (ah non :rateau: ça c'est l'option pour les mecs )


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

Arf moi j'ai une dissert de français à faire, personne a compris le sujet dans la classe 
J'dois avoir d'autres trucs, mais comme j'ai rien noté 
J'ai fait un peu d'anglais hier, par désoeuvrement, j'ai de l'histoire aussi...

Et meeeeeeerde !!!! 



Pardon :rose:


----------



## iNano (22 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi ça y est, j'a trouvé mon stage à la ville dans une agence photo... C'est cool !  
Bon, ça ne résoud pas l'exposé et la revue de presse que je dois faire en allemand, mais ça soulage... :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pareil :mouais:
> 
> mais ça va



finalement j'ai bossé pendant 2h de l'Histoire des Institutions. Du coup j'ai eu mal à la tête après et j'ai pris un aspro. hop là. :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est le tradada des révisions à faire qui ne se font pas, ici ?
> *La future élite, **c'est ICI qu'elle glande !!*
> :love:


ah mais si ... !!! j'ai commencé à réviser ... une matière qui sert à rien 

edit : quoi ?  je fais pas partie de "la future élite" ? :rose: ... mais si mais si


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2005)

Il va bien falloir qu'un jour les rizières de Camargue servent à quelque chose...


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Décembre 2005)

parlons révisions...

euh...j'arrive pas a m'y mettre mais ça va venir...hein ? :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## maiwen (22 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> parlons révisions...
> 
> euh...j'arrive pas a m'y mettre mais ça va venir...hein ? :rose: :rose: :rose:


pareil ... mais c'est pas de la flemme non  

enfin j'ai commencé ... par ce qui est le moins important comme toujours ... évidemment :rose:


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

Pour se mettre aux revisions il faut un stimulant et hop c'est parti.
Là ce matin j'avais pas envi donc je me suis fouetté un peu avec ma ceinture et après j'avais trop envi de reviser.  Maitenant, le problème c'est qu'il me reste l'autre moitié du taf à faire, donc j'attend le deuxième coup de ceinture.


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

la chance. :love: 

bon finalement niveau taf j'ai bossé un peu mais mon satané stabilo a rendu l'âme, il a viré du rose au blanc/beige.  du coup je suis obligé d'aller en chercher un autre au monop' mais j'ai la flemme de sortir. mais bon, comme je vais chez ikea tout à l'heure avec mon père je trouverai bien quelque chose de similaire. :sleep:


----------



## iNano (22 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je reviens des courses de Noël... Deux repas pour dix personnes à préparer, il faut des matériaux ! Mais que les gens sont lourds dans les rayons...  :mouais: Pppfffffff....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

ma matinée : 

J'arrive au boulot 9h00 et mes deux patrons étaient en train de faire très vite et très mal le travail de toute la journée. En ce moment c'est le gros truc, ils viennent à 7h30 se dépêche de travailler et puis ils nous engueulent tout le reste de la journée parce qu'on glande !!!

Donc ce matin, gérard me dit "euh non aujourd'hui vous allez voir les commerçants avec les catalogues pour qu'ils les distribuent à leurs clients ...". Là je lui dit "ok, mais je prends un café d'abord" et puis je réfléchis. Gérard a commander 40 000 catalogues pour les fêtes, ils nous a bassiner pour qu'on les donne aux clients qui passent, malheureusement, personne ne passe. Alors Gérard veut que l'on distribue ses catalogues le 22 décembre !!!

Je lui dis "vous avez pas un diable ou un sac à dos pour les porter" 
- "ben non"
- "ça me fais chier de porter des catalogues"
- "pardon ?"
- "ça me fait chier de distribuer des catalogues, je fais un CAP photo et pas un CAP vente" dis je plus fort.
- "Mais vous savez audrey la photo va mal, si on veut avoir des clients faut aller les chercher"
- "je ne fais pas un CAP vente"
- "Attendez ici vous avez la bonne gâche parce que les autres apprentis avec tous les magazins qui ont fermés ils doivent être à la rue"
- "heu non tout se passe bien pour eux. Mais ici on s'enmerde" (oui je me suis lâchée )
- "pardon ?"
- "Ici on s'enmerde" dis je plus fort
- "he ben vous avez qu'à partir"
- "vous n'êtes pas mon maître d'apprentissage, (mon maître était à côté mais comme à son habitude a perdu sa langue) et puis je préfère mettre mon poing dans ma poche en attendant les six derniers mois". "De toute façon tous vos employés s'enmerdent"
- "qui ?"
- "Anouk, Carole et celles qui étaient là avant"
- "eh ben ils ont qu'à s'en aller"
- "pour ça il faudrait qu'ils aient signés un contrat" (je le répète trois fois jusqu'à ce qu'il m'entende)
- "mais de quoi je me mêle"
- "de rien, je le dis c'est tout" (vous auriez vu sa tête ! il ne savait pas que je savais  )

Sur ce je me casse une demie heure, j'ai négocié pour les mettre dans les boîtes aux lettres des particuliers et non aller faire chier les commerçants qui n'ont pas que ça à foutre. 

Je reviens 
gérard : "non mais audrey arrêtez vous une heure.."
moi : "merci c'est bon ça me calme", je vais boire un coup
gérard : "heu, je crois qu'il faudrait qu'on parle calmement, tout à l'heure, je crois que nos propos étaient disproportionnés ..."

Je dis rien prends mon tas de catalogues et me casse.

La discussion au calme ne sait jamais faîte. il s'était barré avant que je revienne.

Je précise qu'au début de mon contrat j'ai eut le droit à un "mais votre mère ne vous a pas éduquée ?!" parce que j'avais découpé un sac en papier alors que l'étiquette se décolle ...
Qu'il déverse systèmatiquement son stress sur ses employés et qu'il veut toujours avoir raison.
Enfin, il est déjà au prud'homme pour une autre histoire, le con. 

Mais un jour je vais lui dire : "désolé gérard, cela ne fais pas partir de mes compétences : je ne suis pas médecin !" :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

T'était bien remonté aujourd'hui, il n'a pas due voir ce qui lui arrivait.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

Et toi tu vas me tomber l'futal et plus vite que ça !!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu vas me tomber l'futal et plus vite que ça !!!




Farpaitement et avec des fraises :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> euh...j'arrive pas a m'y mettre mais ça va venir...hein ? :rose: :rose: :rose:



Tu n'arrives pas à t'y mettre ?

Attends, je me pousse...

Voilà....

*fumée de cigare....*

Alors heureuse ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Farpaitement et avec des fraises :rateau:



je veux ouais !


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je veux ouais !




Feu !!!!


----------



## mikoo (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon, il faudrai qu'on m'explique. chez ikea, ils ont une manie de tout faire "double utilisation", du coup pour l'histoire de mon stabilo je me retrouve avec un pack de 6 feutres qui font en même temps tampon, bon ils ont coûté 1 euros je vais pas me plaindre non plus. :hein:


----------



## Nobody (22 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> La discussion au calme ne sait jamais faîte.



Du genre de celles que l'on peut réaliser ici?

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Du genre de celles que l'on peut réaliser ici?
> 
> :rateau:


  

ça fait du bien


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

Allez un petit post, histoire de flooder un peu en cette veille de veille de veillée de Noël !!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit post, histoire de flooder un peu en cette veille de veille de veillée de Noël !!!




Pas flood.... 

Sinon fessées avec "s" :love:


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas flood....
> 
> Sinon fessées avec "s" :love:



Des menaces ???  Et si j'étais la femme du père Fouettard ??? Hein, après tout, tu ne me conanis pas...


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

Yeh, soirée Flood, soirée disco !!! Vous dansez jeune homme ? :love:


----------



## Nobody (22 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Des menaces ???  Et si j'étais la femme du père Fouettard ??? Hein, après tout, tu ne me conanis pas...



Ou sa fille?

"Céciiiii-i-i-le, 
ma fiiii-iii-lle."

:love:


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Des menaces ???  Et si j'étais la femme du père Fouettard ??? Hein, après tout, tu ne me conanis pas...




Si tu es la femme du Papa Fouet. et bien....

et bien....


Je ferme ma gueule  


je peux avoir une mini fessée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

Là;, maintenant, tout de suite ? Je vais me coucher ivre mort et dans la nuit une unité de calcul Folding@home aura été effectuée et la science progressera... C'est pas beau les nouvelles technologies quand le vice atavique persévère ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Voilà bien longtemps que j'avais pas fait ma crotte dans ce thread, à la mellifluence inégalée...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais sans toi elle reste hélas à un niveau aléatoire et imparfait d'amateur éclairé._
> Or grâce à ta présence ponctuelle chargée de sens, nous pouvons nous targuer d'atteindre ici une mellifluence globale de portée plus ambitieuse et d'une niveau professionnel exempte de toute irrégularité approximative : ce qu'on peut appeler familièrement *une putain de mellifluence de compétition qui déchire.*
> :love:


 
Mais je fais ce qu'il faut pour t'aider moi mon lapin....


----------



## macelene (23 Décembre 2005)

Sonny a dit:
			
		

> Mais je fais ce qu'il faut pour t'aider moi mon lapin....




c'est la meilleure, pincez moi je rêve.   :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est la meilleure, pincez moi je rêve. :rateau:


 
Me cherche pas...

je vais encore te faire de la peine...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hâte de me retrouver en juilliyet.
> :love: :love:


mama mia  

enfin surtout mia


----------



## dool (23 Décembre 2005)

Donc je résume, en juillet, Roberto va passer faire un pti poutou a la maman moquette ! c'est ça ?!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Non mais on risque d'être à la distance d'un ... 85C ?


----------



## dool (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non mais on risque d'être à la distance d'un ... 85C ?



Et c'est plus chaud que ça en a l'air là rassure moi !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Oh mais te rassurer est un de mes grands fantasmes


----------



## dool (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais te rassurer est un de mes grands fantasmes



Et je suis très inquiète ces temps...mais c'est con j'ai pris quelques km de plus là....le lac est loiiiiiinnnn :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

je vais pas chipoter pour si peu voyons !


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

_"Bonjour Hache-Hache,
Cela fait quelques semaines que vous n'êtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider d'autres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ?"_
 
C'est à cause de Noël qui approche, Madame !
(je pars du principe absurde qu'il s'agit d'une dame)...

Et puis franchement je ne crois pas que mes réponses soient en mesure d'aider quelque utilisateur(rice) que ce soit.


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

Il va être l'heure de déjeuner, le dernier cadeau qu'il manquait je l'ai fait ce matin.

J'adore les boutiques de lingerie, j'aurai acheté des centaines de trucs-machins adorables si j'avais pu.
Je me suis retrouvé avec un autre mec bien sous tous rapports à avoir l'air dégagé et essayer d'assurer sous le regard bienveillant, sans doute un peu narquois des vendeuses apprêtées déballant de minuscules petites choses coûteuses.
_En attendant mon tour je me demandais forcément à quoi pouvait ressembler la femme à qui l'autre homme destinait ses attentions transparentes et pleines de pétales._

Et puis la vendeuse trop parfumée m'a fait un grand sourire et j'ai du expliquer ma requête pourtant convenable, enfin presque, enfin non en fait, sans bafouiller rougir ou faire demi-tour. 
Finalement j'ai réussi : après tout il faut bien que les choses soient claires je n'étais pas en train de braquer une banque. 

Papier de soie.
*"Je vous souhaite de bonnes fêtes !"*
C'est le but de mon modeste investissement dans votre boutique, chère Madame.:rose:


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

oh.   il vient de neiger pendant une minute. :rose:


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

bah oui Roberto. :hein: 
sinon je viens de regarder la boite aux lettres, j'ai reçu une belle carte "les éboueurs vous souhaitent une bonne année 2006". :love:


----------



## mado (23 Décembre 2005)

Hache Hache timide ??  

Et sinon ça ressemble à quoi au final ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Au final ça finit toujours par ressembler à une partouze.


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Tain j'arrive je tombe sur le message de sonny.... dès le matin, violent !! 

Petite matinée tranquille, levé à midi, comme une loque devant le mac à écouter le CD que j'ai acheté hier ! :love:

et vous ?


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Allez un petit post, histoire de flooder un peu en cette veille de veille de veillée de Noël !!!





			
				wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Des menaces ???  Et si j'étais la femme du père Fouettard ??? Hein, après tout, tu ne me conanis pas...



Et l'Amok, tu le connais ?


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Hache Hache timide ??
> 
> Et sinon ça ressemble à quoi au final ?



Heu.
Noir avec des petits... Heu...
et pleins de... et puis des trucs superflus, un maximum de trucs superflus, des petits n½uds des machins-choses qui passent pas en machine, tiens voilà en fait c'est même d'abord _uniquement du superflu._
A peine quelques dizaines de grammes de on pourrait s'en passer.

Au poids c'est bien plus cher que la truffe du Périgord mais je trouve ça plus intéressant.:love:


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au final ça finit toujours par ressembler à une partouze.


Pourquoi "ressembler" ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Je dis "ressembler" parce que des fois dans une partouze y a de l'amour.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dis "ressembler" parce que des fois dans une partouze y a de l'amour.



oui, avec du poil autour...


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dis "ressembler" parce que des fois dans une partouze y a de l'amour.



C'est vrai, et du coup le mélange fait prendre la mayonnaise.


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> oui, avec du poil autour...


Ça dérape arrêtons là sinon on va se faire engueuler : Roberto aimerait sans doute que son thread chéri connaisse 2006.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

si tu dérapes tu sais déjà ou t'arrive, c'est pas un problème.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

Il a du mettre ça sur le compte du stress


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

> Le pire c'est quand il n'y a *que des clientes*, en général elles, elles sont super-décontractées pour causer des articles et tu te retrouves tout bête à essayer de parler à voix pas trop forte en évitant soigneusement de regarder vers les cabines d'essayage, histoire de ne pas *EN PLUS* passer pour un pervers.


 
C'est un fantasme parmi tant d'autres pour les hommes.....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> Roberto aimerait sans doute que son thread chéri connaisse 2006.


 
Oh tu sais Roberto c'est jamais qu'un gros nase !!


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais Roberto c'est jamais qu'un gros nase !!


  
C'est pas chrétien ce que tu dis là, Sonnyboy : je suis sûr qu'en plus tu ne le connais ni des lèvres ni des dents !
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy il est méchant,
sonnyboy aime pas les gens,

Roberto il est sympa,
et les smiley il aime ça

et pierrou avec son sab'
sait parfois s'montrer affab'

Dory porte des grandes bottes,
tâche d'pas marcher dans les crottes

supermoquette, allouette,
a du poil sur la tête

et PonkHead qui passe par là
leur chantonne n'importe quoi.

Joyeux noël les gens !


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fantasme parmi tant d'autres pour les hommes.....


Je confirme !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Décembre 2005)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas chrétien ce que tu dis là, Sonnyboy : je suis sûr qu'en plus tu ne le connais ni des lèvres ni des dents !
> :rose:


 
C'est exact je ne le connais pas.   

Je ne connais personne.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais Roberto c'est jamais qu'un gros nase !!



J'ai vu des photos eh ben non, Roberto il est pas gros.


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

Un chocolat chaud....sous une couette...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Fiou ! Fini de bosser !
Putain d'allemand ! 
Je sais pas quoi foutre cet aprem, peut être aller me balader dans les rues du centre, goûter à la douce fébrilité des derniers jours avant Noël, regarder passer les gens avec leurs paquets plein de couleurs à la main, des enfants enmitouflés, des père-noël sympathiques, des rois mages sur des chameaux ( si, si j'en ai vu hier ! ), l'odeur du vin chaud et des chichis, enfin voilà quoi ! 


Que de poésie


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

mais je c'est pas si je suis drogué ou quoi mais depuis ce matin ça pue le rat mort dans les rues de Nantes. c'est pire que l'odeur du vin chaud place royale. c'est une odeur de brulée limite toxique, dégueulasse. :sick: :sick: en plus je me suis même pas décidé pour le cadeau de noël de mon père, m'en fout il aura un bonnet moche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Il s'en est fallu de peu que l'on se visse en maillot, sauf vot' respect.


:affraid: Quoi ! Tu veux te misser avec jpviss ? :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (23 Décembre 2005)

là maintenant ? je pensais avoir une journée, peinard, au boulot, à finaliser un ou deux p'tits cadeaux de dernière minute...

ben non : j'ai dû bosser sur des trucs presser qui attendent pas et j'attends une validation... et bienbtôt à moi la cohue


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

là, je viens de descendre une valise dans la voiture ... (me suis détruit le genou :mouais ... une des nombreuses valises ( p***** de voisin de &é@#! qui fais des claquettes au dessus de ma tête ) ... on part pour une semaine, en cas de forte neige, et qu'on serait coincé là-bas, on peut tenir au moins 3 mois sans faire de machine


----------



## Nobody (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de descendre une valise dans la voiture ... (me suis détruit le genou :mouais ... une des nombreuses valises ( p***** de voisin de &é@#! qui fais des claquettes au dessus de ma tête ) ... on part pour une semaine, en cas de forte neige, et qu'on serait coincé là-bas, on peut tenir au moins 3 mois sans faire de machine



Et si y a plus de nourriture, vous pourrez toujours manger les lainages.


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et si y a plus de nourriture, vous pourrez toujours manger les lainages.


non ça ira j'emporte mes bouquins de cours :rateau:  
faut que j'y pense d'ailleurs :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Bon voyage, Maïwen !
 :love:


----------



## Hache-Hache (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de descendre une valise dans la voiture ... (me suis détruit le genou :mouais ... une des nombreuses valises ( p***** de voisin de &é@#! qui fais des claquettes au dessus de ma tête ) ... on part pour une semaine, en cas de forte neige, et qu'on serait coincé là-bas, on peut tenir au moins 3 mois sans faire de machine


Il ne suffit pas d'avoir des culottes propres, il faut aussi se nourrir.
Emporte une Winchester pour tuer des élans au cas où.


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon voyage, Maïwen !
> :love:


merci  
j'ai pas envie :sick: :casse:

Hache-Hache   c'est que je pars dans une contrée vachement sauvage :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est que je pars dans une contrée vachement sauvage :rateau:


On sait jamais, autant faire gaffe ! 
J'te conseille direct le lance roquette, pour les vaches !


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

pas besoin je prends ... 
- du ...derm...euh stick à lèvres
- mon portable :rateau: (même pas besoin d'façon j'ai pas d'amis)
- un dico anglais de 33kg sans la couverture :mouais:
- mon naillepod
- john irving dans mon sac :love:

avec ça si les caribous et tout me cherchent des crosses  
'tention

naméo


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noel Maiwen.
Profites de ton séjour.


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noel Maiwen.
> Profites de ton séjour.


merci 

j'ai vraiment l'impression de partir pour "mon semestre académique en Islande"  

mais je suis pas encore partie hein  
6h demain matin :sleep:


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

Les départs en famille c'est toute une expédition...


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> - mon portable :rateau: (même pas besoin d'façon j'ai pas d'amis)



t'es sure que ça capte là bas? 

Joyeux Noël
et bon voyage Maiwen!!
   :love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Le iPod, compagnon des virées relou en famille !


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

je viens même d'avoir mon cadeau de nöel ... c'est ... très ... dans l'esprit ... 
coffret de dvd "La collection Steve McQueen" avec : le kid de cincinnati, Tom Horn, La proie des vautours, Guet-Apens, Bullitt (je sais fab', c'est culte ...) et la Tour infernale ...

eh oui ça vous fait une belle jambe :rose:

vive noël :mouais:

edit : aucune idée si ça capte ou non ... mais de toute façon je l'ai dit j'ai pas d'amis alors ça changera pas grand chose ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si ça se trouve elle va rencontrer un jeune et vigoureux bucheron hétérosexuel qui va lui faire aimer les grandes z'étendues sauvages sans ADSL..._
> :love: :love: :love:


ouais ouais précise hétéro  :hein: 

oh et puis flute hein


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

au moins là bas, l'air sera FRAIS.  
Pas comme à Nantes où ça pue le rat mort dans les rues.


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors c'est moi et je me rends pas compte.



euh...
joyeux noël.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, pleins de monde dans les rues sauf dans celle de mon magazin :rateau: 
Un pote du lycée que ça faisait longtemps que j'ai pas vu est passé à la boutique juste pour dire bonjour parce qu'il m'avait aperçu ...

A part ça rien : si gérard a intervertit deux photos alors qu'il nous dit tout le temps "vous faîtes attention quand vous les emballer ? " J'aurais aimé qu'il soit là quand le client est revenu ...

Et puis comme je leur avait dit qu'on s'enmerdait il m'a trouvé des choses inutiles à faire  

Comme disait brassens "quand on est con, on est con"

Bon et puis faut que j'arrête d'y penser, c'est le week end quand même !!! Nico fait la bouffe ce soir, il est en vacances le chanceux.

et pis Joyeux Noël (fô encore attendre pour ouvrir les cadeaux grgrgrgrg)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Là j'ai des voisins qui s'engueulent dans la cage d'escalier... Tout le monde se fout sur la gueule pour une histoire de gosses qui jouent au foot sous les fenêtres alors que d'auttres parents le refusent... Il s'écrivent des insultes et récrimination sur les murs de la cage avec des velleda, c'est la quatrième dimension.
J'espère qu'il se seront entretués avant le réveillon...


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

4 salles 4 ambiance.
-répette des furious avengers pas de batteur ce soir donc création de morceaux.
-salle de danse le chanteur fait des truc louche avec sa copine.
-la médsaline des jeune se font une petite bouffe.
-moi dans les bureaux je bosse comme un con pour pas avoir a le faire demain.


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

là je prépare mes affaires de cours pour emmener dans les vosges :afraid: il me faudrait une malle entière :afraid:  

je vais jamais y arriver


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

*Eh ben les enmènes pas !! *


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Elimine ceux des profs cons, c'est tout de suite plus léger.


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

hé attention avec les profs hein ! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

le problème c'est que ... j'ai de bons profs


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

raison de plus, ils comprendront


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

si t'a besoin d'aide pour porté tes valise.


ha non je suis con j'ai pas le droit de forcé s'est dommage......


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

pourquoi, il est fragile, ce petit? :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si t'a besoin d'aide pour porté tes valise.
> 
> 
> ha non je suis con j'ai pas le droit de forcé s'est dommage......


gentille attention :love:  

mais il faudrait au moins un treuil pour tirer la valise jusqu'à l'entrée là


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gentille attention :love:
> 
> mais il faudrait au moins un treuil pour tirer la valise jusqu'à l'entrée là




Et dire que tu vas même pas les regarder ....


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

j'peux essayer avec la force !  :




ou pas :rose:


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

> pourquoi, il est fragile, ce petit?


Lire sa signature...



> une cote cassé une de féllé le nez cassé tout ça en deux semaine et en faisant le con.


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, il est fragile, ce petit? :love:


une cote de cassé et une de félé plus le nez de cassé mais sa sa a déjà 15 bon jours voir trois semaine.

donc interdit de faire le con.


sa veux pas dire que je peut pas aller boire des coup au café et je vais y allé de se pas.


bisous a tous et a plus tard vers 2 ou 3 heure du mat je pense.:love:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

:rose: :rose:

désolé toys, po vu...
Ben bon courage vieux...:love:


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose:
> 
> désolé toys, po vu...
> Ben bon courage vieux...:love:


le plus dure s'est de rire car sa fait mal. et plus sa me fait mal et plus je suis mort de rire....


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que tu vas même pas les regarder ....


 regarder qui ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le plus dure s'est de rire car sa fait mal. et plus sa me fait mal et plus je suis mort de rire....



Ah tu vois que c'est bon quand ça fait mal !!! Je l'avais bien dit ...   :rateau:


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> regarder qui ?


La mouette


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> regarder qui ?



Tes cours !


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le plus dure s'est de rire car sa fait mal. et plus sa me fait mal et plus je suis mort de rire....


j'te conseilles Maigret, tu risques pas d'avoir mal !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> j'te conseilles Maigret, tu risques pas d'avoir mal !



Si ! Tu deviens aveugle à regarder ce truc ...


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tes cours !


ah oui :rateau: j'avais oublié 

bah on sait jamais que je m'ennuie (moi m'ennoyer ? tsss )
en même temps comme j'emmène un bouquin ...

enfin bon


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

prendre ses cours en vacances, c'est un crime.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah oui :rateau: j'avais oublié
> 
> bah on sait jamais que je m'ennuie (moi m'ennoyer ? tsss )
> en même temps comme j'emmène un bouquin ...
> ...



Oui ça s'oublie vite ces petits détails .. :rateau:

Au pire ça sera pratique pour rallumer la cheminée ...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

ben des fois on a pas le choix...  :casse:


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> prendre ses cours en vacances, c'est un crime.


peut-être mais j'ai pas du tout du tout travaillé cette semaine et y'a quand même des partiels à la rentrée ... dont un le 2


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'imagine Stargazer qui part en vacances: sa valise doit au moins faire 45 mètres.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'imagine Stargazer qui part en vacances: sa valise doit au moins faire 45 mètres.



Tu sais bien que je voyage léger mon biquet !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que je voyage léger mon biquet !


 
Oui, enfin, avec un semi-remorque de gel. :d


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peut-être mais j'ai pas du tout du tout travaillé cette semaine et y'a quand même des partiels à la rentrée ... dont un le 2



Estimes toi heureuse, en classe prépa il t'aurait fallu 1 camion pour tout transporter.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

Ah mais il faut ce qui faut pour être à l'aise dans les endroits durs d'accès ...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Estimes toi heureuse, en classe prépa il t'aurait fallu 1 camion pour tout transporter.


Oh, on en a beaucoup dit sur la prépa.... 


perso j'arrive à tout caser dans une deux chevaux


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

Tien mon WebO en parlant de gel ... En voilà un peu ...


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> peut-être mais j'ai pas du tout du tout travaillé cette semaine et y'a quand même des partiels à la rentrée ... dont un le 2



moi aussi ça me fait ch***.  
je reste poli, je revise, je reste poli, je revise, je reste...  et merde encore 52 pages à lire pour les sciences po.   :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

tu te lances dans le lubrifiant??? 
Ou c'est un truc pour pas (star)gazer? :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ça me fait ch***.
> je reste poli, je revise, je reste poli, je revise, je reste...  et merde encore 52 pages à lire pour les sciences po.   :rose:



Tu fais quoi comme études ?


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

d'ailleur l'autre jour place du commerce une dame m'a proposé du lubrifiant car elle venait de me donner une capote gratos pour la journée du sida. j'ai refusé. et merde deux jours plus tard.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tu te lances dans le lubrifiant???
> Ou c'est un truc pour pas (star)gazer? :rateau:




Non pour avoir la classe ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> merde deux jours plus tard.



C'est sûr que par derrière le lubrifiant s'impose...


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais quoi comme études ?



Fac de Droit.
je voulais pas au début. mais ça me plait pas mal, mais bon je ferai sans doute des études d'histoire de l'art à côté un peu plus tard, en complément.
l'autre jour j'ai eu une grosse déprime à cause de ça.
:rose:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pour avoir la classe ... :rateau:


Comme Georges Abitbol ?


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que par derrière le lubrifiant s'impose...



par devant aussi, parfois. 
tout de façon ça n'a servi à rien, je l'ai jetté trois jours plus tard l'autre tas. :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Comme Georges Abitbol ?



Voilà .... 

Monde de merde !


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ....
> 
> Monde de merde !



Aaaaahhh Rosebud !


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

Ca donne envie de faire de la luge  ...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

bon allez, j'y vais @ plus ! :love:


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

bonne soirée


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

hier soir on a organisé un tue-noël, hé ben ça a marché


oh putain


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

hop là !

Salut tout le monde !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

Tu me diras, une gueule de *bois* pour manger une *bûche*...


Mmmm, OK je sors :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des photos ?


nan


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan



Le 4 est fort tentant.


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

'sont forts ces suisses ! :love:


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

je déteste le 24!!  
je me reveille : mal de gorge (merci benson)
au ptit déj : belle dispute avec mon père
au rasage : coupure
... :rose:  

vivement ce soir pour tout oublier avec la bouteille de moët.


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

j'aurai du changer d'avatar.
ou alors je lui fout une bite géante à ce pollux.


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

Change d'avatar plutôt car sinon il risque d'être "handicapé" le pollux


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

mais nan, ça lui fera une bequille de secours pour les lendemains de fêtes.  

EDIT : Roberto, tu fait de la téléphatie ou quoi?


----------



## iNano (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Change d'avatar plutôt car sinon il risque d'être "handicapé" le pollux


Oui passqu'il est un peu court sur pattes ! Pauv' vieux pollux... Ceci dit, pas étonnant que tu te sois coupé au rasage avec tous ces poils... Tu devrais essayer directement la tondeuse la prochaine fois !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai du changer d'avatar.
> ou alors je lui fout une bite géante à ce pollux.


l'important c'est pas la taille mais ou tu la mets


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai soif :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai les cadeaux mais pas le papier enrobant  
fô que je sorte mon nez dehors :mouais: 
faî bon au chaud  

bon puisque je sors autant acheter un pack de lait  

Bon ben joyeux noël


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

marre d'attendre vais ouvrir mon premier cadeau...un pack de douze !!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> marre d'attendre vais ouvrir mon premier cadeau...un pack de douze !!




Tu sais qu'il est de bon ton d'en faire profiter les autres  ...


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il est de bon ton d'en faire profiter les autres  ...




Alors viendez !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors viendez !!!!!



Tu me plais toi ! Mais t'en as assez au moins ..?


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu me plais toi ! Mais t'en as assez au moins ..?




ça oui c'est certain, une compagnie de Polonais n'en arriveraient pas à bout...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

Une compagnie de polonais certes ... Moi c'est pas sûr que j'y arrive pas ...


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une compagnie de polonais certes ... Moi c'est pas sûr que j'y arrive pas ...




J'aime les défis impossibles....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les défis impossibles....



Défis impossibles, défis à la con ... Question de sémantique ... Mais on s'amuse bien quand même !


----------



## iNano (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une compagnie de polonais certes ... Moi c'est pas sûr que j'y arrive pas ...


Je confirme, cet homme (enfin, cette bergère...) résiste à tout (je parle d'alcool...  ) !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

ma voiture n'a pas voulu redémarrer dans le parking du supermarché  
j'appelle mon père, mécano, qui me fait un diagnostique
c'est soit le démareur soit la batterie ...:mouais: 
je raccroche, de rage je réssaie de la démarrer et puis vroum, vroum, vroum, vroum ...

Comme convenu je gare ma voiture dans un autre endroit en pente
et puis je ramène le pack de lait et de papier cadeaux, a pied à la maison
entre temps je me suis goinfrée la moitié des chocolats, fallait bien ça quand même ....  


Enfin, joyeux noël !


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, cet homme (enfin, cette bergère...) résiste à tout (je parle d'alcool...  ) !  :love:


Ah? Une petite délation concernant ses points faibles?

Quoiqu'on puisse se faire une idée sans, ceci dit.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, cet homme (enfin, cette bergère...) résiste à tout (je parle d'alcool...  ) !  :love:


Mais l'alcool resiste-t-il,lui, à l'appel de son corps d'éphèbe?? .... sans parler des alcooliques anonymes


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah? Une petite délation concernant ses points faibles?
> 
> Quoiqu'on puisse se faire une idée sans, ceci dit.



Ah oui ? Un exemple ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'alcool resiste-t-il,lui, à l'appel de son corps d'éphèbe??




Comme je dit toujours à propos d'un bon vin (mais ça peut s'appliquer à d'autres breuvages dignes de ce nom), on en abuse jamais il se laisse séduire ...  

PS : J'ai enlevé la fin de ton post car ça cassait tout là !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, cet homme (enfin, cette bergère...) résiste à tout (je parle d'alcool...  ) !  :love:




Non non je résiste à tout ... Sauf que je marque comme une pêche trop mûre.  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme je dit toujours à propos d'un bon vin (mais ça peut s'appliquer à d'autres breuvages dignes de ce nom), on en abuse jamais il se laisse séduire ...
> 
> PS : J'ai enlevé la fin de ton post car ça cassait tout là !


Tes propos sont éfluvement orgasmiques .... ça fait du bien quand ça passe (je parle du vin) ... :love:


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

et merde.
voilà ce qui l'en reste de faire la file pendant une demi-heure à la fromagerie : mon manteau yohji pue le fromage "trou du cru".  
allez, plus que 2H avant la pénurie de champagne.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tes propos sont éfluvement orgasmiques .... ça fait du bien quand ça passe (je parle du vin) ... :love:



T'as bien fait de demander à Edith de passer par là !


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> et merde.
> voilà ce qui l'en reste de faire la file pendant une demi-heure à la fromagerie : mon manteau yohji pue le fromage "trou du cru".
> allez, plus que 2H avant la pénurie de champagne.


drôlement bon ce fromage entre parenthèses et même sans paranthèses d'ailleurs


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

je gouterai ce soir... mais j'ai déjà une petite idée sur le goût...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Nom de dieu... Les hostilités n'ont pas commencé et ça fait deux jours que je me suis mis minable sans décuiter... Vivement le 7 janvier que tout soit fini !


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Nom de dieu... Les hostilités n'ont pas commencé et ça fait deux jours que je me suis mis minable sans décuiter... Vivement le 7 janvier que tout soit fini !




Je te comprend...la cuite est parfois tenace...mais tiens bon....il n'y a que les plus forts qui survivent aux fêtes de fin d'année  

Non je ne faiblirais pas ...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon, il est temps pour moi de vous quittez. 
Je vous souhaite à tous (et toutes) une bonne cuite, un prompt rétablissement et de bonne fête de noël.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2005)

Et dire que dans moins de cinq mois, faudra éliminer tout ce qu&#8217;ont a sur les hanches ou dans le fesses&#8230;:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que dans moins de cinq mois, faudra éliminer tout ce qu?ont a sur les hanches ou dans le fesses?:rateau:




Tu as toutes les nuits pour t'en occuper  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> ... ou dans les fesses?:rateau:


Tu changes de mec tous les 5 mois?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon, ben là présentement, vu que j'ai plus trop de temps à consacrer à MacGé, je souhaite à TOUS les membres un JOYEUX NOEL, réveillonez bien sans exagération... 

Noyeux Joël à TOUS​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Noyez Joël vous aussi !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon, ben voilà....

J'ai poli mon casque, ciré mes bottes, passé mon armure à la machine ( fallait pas, merde ? ), changé les piles de mon sabre laser et posé un bonnet de noël sur mon casque ( comme vous pouvez le voir ! )



Me v'là fin prêt, je pars chez ma tante, bonne soirée za vous ! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2005)

Pareil, BOB est prêt pour continuer à faire l'éponge :love:

*Joyeux Nowel*


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

J'ai mis mes plus belles plumes, un bec en titane ...fin prêt...

Bonne soirée à cette nuit sans doute si mes yeux le permettent   

Joyeux Noël


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, BOB est prêt pour continuer à faire l'éponge :love:
> 
> *Joyeux Nowel*



Et nowel rime avec towel ... Pas con pour une éponge !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis mes plus belles plumes, un bec en titane ...fin prêt...
> 
> Bonne soirée à cette nuit sans doute si mes yeux le permettent
> 
> Joyeux Noël



Les plumes sont où ..?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

En cette soirée divine, je refourgue mon vieux PC en cadeau, passant ainsi totalement du coté lumineux de sa force...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, cet homme (enfin, cette bergère...) résiste à tout (je parle d'alcool...  ) !  :love:



enfin il connaît aussi des "lendemains difficiles"...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> passant ainsi totalement du coté lumineux de sa force...



Bienvenue...


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2005)

_"En cette soirée divine"_, que je m'ingénie à contourner depuis que j'ai découvert que le père Noël n'était pas de ma famille (à quoi bon ?), célébrée comme il ne se doit pas depuis trois jours, je poste pour la première fois dans ce sujet. À moi l'abonnement à l'air du temps dans mon TdB. Super.


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> _"En cette soirée divine"_, que je m'ingénie à contourner depuis que j'ai découvert que le père Noël n'était pas de ma famille (à quoi bon ?), célébrée comme il ne se doit pas depuis trois jours, je poste pour la première fois dans ce sujet. À moi l'abonnement à l'air du temps dans mon TdB. Super.




quel enthousiasme...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> enfin il connaît aussi des "lendemains difficiles"...



Mouarf elle est bien bonne celle-là !  

T'as des preuves ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> quel enthousiasme...




Ca fait peur ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf elle est bien bonne celle-là !
> 
> T'as des preuves ?




oui oui...


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> quel enthousiasme...


T'imagine pas. Je m'en vais relire les 188 pages de jérémiades de ce sujet, car j'avais pourtant bon espoir d'être dans le ton. Je peux la refaire avec force smileys rayonnants sinon, ça marche toujours mieux.
Pour une fois que le Bar est calme, on ne va pas se gêner.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que le Bar est calme, on ne va pas se gêner.




*C'est vrai*
qu'on peut floudrer ce soir ?


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> _"En cette soirée divine"_, .../... À moi l'abonnement à l'air du temps dans mon TdB. Super.



C'est quoi TdB?
Trou de Balle?

  :rateau:


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vrai*
> qu'on peut floudrer ce soir ?


*Oui, 
*c'est ton cadeau de noël...   :love:


----------



## benjamin (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vrai*
> qu'on peut floudrer ce soir ?


T'as pas une autre idée ? Je sais pas, un revival du nano ? Autre chose ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

tdb, tableau de bord!!! 

, moi , j'ai appelé quelques personnes dont j'avais pas de nouvelles depuis quelques temps, il fait froid .. petit noel , un peu melancolique ... mais ça va sauf un mal de nuque terrible!!
bonne soirée les amis
bonne soirée benjamin

alors ça floode ici ou là?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas une super idée ?




*Tu bannis Stook, Stargazer et Toys*
pour quelques heures et tu autorises le flood durant cette même période.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose ?




*Un +100*
en cadeau de Noël ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

pour le moment, à part pur fils et ma pomme, ya pas beaucoup de monde qui pourrait faire du flood!! laissez les clés à pur fils


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et nowel rime avec towel ... Pas con pour une éponge !


Fais attention à ce que tu dis... Si t'es pas sage, t'auras pas de cadeaux tout à l'heure


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

On avance.... on avance.... c'est une évidence...la ...la ...la :love:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2005)

hohoho J'entend les clochettes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu bannis Stook, Stargazer et Toys*
> pour quelques heures et tu autorises le flood durant cette même période.



Là, tu es vraiment cruel ... Oh que j'aime cette idée !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu es vraiment cruel ... Oh que j'aime cette idée !




*Ah tiens Pascal *
t'es pas en train de jouer le père Noël dans le conduit de ta cheminée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2005)

Ben tu sais, à 23 ans, 19 ans et 10 ans, mes enfants sont quelque peu dubitatifs quant à l'existence du père Noël. De plus, les cheminées ça salit les papiers peints, et j'ai HORREUR de refaire les papiers peints, donc, je n'ai pas de cheminée ! :mouais:


----------



## N°6 (25 Décembre 2005)

Tout de suite, je me tâte entre aller me coucher ou bien finir cette bouteille de haut médoc 95 en écoutant les stooges...


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2005)

*l'heure de se faufiler avant que viennent les autres ... et hop aux cadeaux!!! *


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

Moi c'est déjà fait depuis hier soir à minuit !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite, je me tâte entre aller me coucher ou bien finir cette bouteille de haut médoc 95 en écoutant les stooges...



Là, franchement, je ne vois pas ou est le suspense ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Décembre 2005)

Dernière coupe de champagne...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

Et maintenant au lit ! 

bordel !


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant au lit !
> 
> bordel !



j'y vais...

même si...
enfin, j'me comprends...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un peu la gerbe ce matin... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

Moi ça va.

C'est une question d'entreinement... et de volonté.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2005)

Pour l'entrainement et la volonté ça va.
J'ai du boire un truc frelaté... :mouais:
Cela dit, ça va mieux, maintenant j'ai la dalle


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Décembre 2005)

Dans ces cas là en général les gens disent, "ça doit être la bouffe..."

Arfff...

ALORS QU'ON SAIT BIEN QUE C'EST L'ALCOOL BORDEL !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Au boulot un 26 décembre, mais pourquoi bordel ?
Pour pouvoir être assis dans les transport en commun, voyons !
Aaaaaah, d'accord.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces cas là en général les gens disent, "ça doit être la bouffe..."
> 
> Arfff...
> 
> ALORS QU'ON SAIT BIEN QUE C'EST L'ALCOOL BORDEL !!!!


Pas que  (bordel)


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)

au baallll au bal masqué oh hé oh hé!!!!
devinez devinez qui je suiiiiiiss.
aujourd'hui tout est permiiiiiiiiiiiis.
:rateau:


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

oh joie ! 
j'ai recu les annuaires du 69... c est bien pratique quand meme quand le modem tombe en panne...


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

une belle journée: matinée réunion pour la semaine.
aprem tramquil a mon avis on vas voir les nouveaux cadeaux des jeunes!
toy's je peut mettre mon mp3 sur ton ordi pour le rechargé.
toy's comment tu fait pour mettre les fotos sur l'impriment
...
....
......


en gros journée informatique.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

J'ai encore rien bouffé depuis le repas d'hier midi... Par contre ce soir je m'oganise un séance bis !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Je bois un thé aux fruits rouges "façon crumble"
C'est beau la chimie.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

moi: bonjour, je viens pour ma visite annuelle du travail..
toubib: bonjour...oh! mais vous en avez un gros pensement...
moi: oui, je me suis coupé, hier...
toubib: faites voir!
moi: bien sur, d'ailleurs, j'ai attendu de vous voir pour le montrer a un docteur.
toubib: voila, voila...coupe mal ces ciseaux....voila.....
moi: aieeee...
toubib: burb! burb!....nom de ...mais ça va pas....
moi: ben si, ça fait mal mais bon...
toubib: enlevez moi ça de sous les yeux....burb...
moi: quoi?
toubib: bon, je vais vous faire un mot et vous allez voir un des mes confreres, vous faut 5/6 points...
moi: mais non, ça va...
toubib: bougez votre doigt...
moi: peux pas...
toubib: ok, en  maladie jusqu'a nouvel ordre...on se revoit dans 15 jours..
moi: peux pas, je pars en Russie..
toubib: pas grave, allez ou vous voulez, mais revenez une fois ce doigt gueri...et pas avant...
moi: ok!...
toubib: bon, voila, a bientot....
moi: ++


moralité, je croyais que les toubibs avaient l'ahabitude de recoudre des trucs, suis deçu....
enfin, pas grave, au moins, suis en vacances...
maintenant, me reste a trouver un toubib en 26 decembre, je crois qu'on va rigoler...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Je vois que je suis pas le seut à avoir ouvert des huitres...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que je suis pas le seut à avoir ouvert des huitres...



meme pas, j'ouvre les huitres comme un chef....et j'ai meme decoupé un thon pour faire des sushis hier....mais bon, je gere les couteaux.
seulement, j'ai osé faire la vaisselle et un verre a explosé en m'emportant un index...
bah, c'est une bonne excuse pour acheter un lave-vaisselle, me demande meme pourquoi j'en ai pas deja un...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi: bonjour, je viens pour ma visite annuelle du travail..
> toubib: bonjour...oh! mais vous en avez un gros pensement...
> moi: oui, je me suis coupé, hier...
> toubib: faites voir!
> ...


En gros, t'as été à un doigt de passer un super_méga_bien réveillon ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu bannis Stook, Stargazer et Toys*
> pour quelques heures et tu autorises le flood durant cette même période.




salaud......


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En gros, t'as été à un doigt de passer un super_méga_bien réveillon ?




héhé...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salaud......




C'est dommage t'as loupé un truc toi hier ..


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage t'as loupé un truc toi hier ..


hey merde il s'est passé quoi!!!!!!!!


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

tien y a le tiercé gagnant se tradada risque de fermé !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hey merde il s'est passé quoi!!!!!!!!




Oh rien juste un petit peu d'ultraflood comme cadeau de noël ...


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh rien juste un petit peu d'ultraflood comme cadeau de noël ...


et merde et en plus je loupe sa moi qui suis a mes presque 4000 j'aurais fait éclaté le compteur hier!!!


la prochaine foi appelle moi!
envoie moi un mail un fax un télex tout ce que tu veux des message en morse je sais pas mais fait quelle que chose.




ha en plus s'est celui la les 4000's


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

> mes presque 4000


Tu y es...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh rien juste un petit peu d'ultraflood comme cadeau de noël ...


*Ouais mais Stook*
est pas passé loin de se transformer en Jimmy le tronc





:hein:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et merde et en plus je loupe sa moi qui suis a mes presque 4000 j'aurais fait éclaté le compteur hier!!!
> 
> 
> la prochaine foi appelle moi!
> ...




La prochaine fois c'est dans un an ...


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

encore un poil de bouleaux et je suis au 5000 et a la l'étoile en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant, si je les avais, je donnerais bien 200 points de réput au purfils.

A la place, je mange une pomme.
(ne cherchez pas, rien à voir)


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, si je les avais, je donnerais bien 200 points de réput au purfils.
> 
> A la place, je mange une pomme.
> (ne cherchez pas, rien à voir)


si s'est pour la réflection a propos de stook star et moi ! 
je trouve sa limite!!



​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si s'est pour la réflection a propos de stook star et moi !
> je trouve sa limite!!
> 
> 
> ...


Non, non, c'est pour la pub sur Jimmy le tronc.
Et puis parceque j'aime bien le purfils en général et que manger des pommes me rend généreux et aimant de mon prochain.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, c'est pour la pub sur Jimmy le tronc.
> Et puis parceque j'aime bien le purfils en général et que manger des pommes me rend généreux et aimant de mon prochain.


mangé des pomme peut vous ramené des pépins.

je dit ça, mais je dit rien.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois c'est dans un an ...


Déjà??


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et merde et en plus je loupe sa moi qui suis a mes presque 4000 j'aurais fait éclaté le compteur hier!!!
> 
> 
> la prochaine foi appelle moi!
> ...




Hmmm...C'était animé comme un séminaire un lendemain de cuite, j'ai à peine augmenté de 250... Faut noter les rendez-vous, aussi !


----------



## Pierrou (26 Décembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde ! 

Comment allez vous en ce lendemain de fête ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

C'est dans ce bar que j'ai lu que l'origine de l'expression "comment allez vous" est : "comment allez vous à la selle" ?
On a de quoi faire des réponses vaseuses...


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Comment allez vous en ce lendemain de fête ?


Quoi? .. c'est fini?  ...


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)

Super lendemain de fête à refaire le monde avec deux vrais amis autour d'un traditionnel café clopes.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Décembre 2005)

Ouais, le truc c'est que la fête continue, moi j'ai des grands parents ( ceux avec qui on a po fété noel ) à la maison, il restait du foie gras et tout.... 

Pis on remet ça jeudi soir ( repas entre amis ), vendredi ( anniv d'un pote) et, bien sûr,samedi


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> il restait du foie gras et tout....



champ...  :rateau: 

moi, le 31 c'est mon jour. :love:


----------



## Pierrou (26 Décembre 2005)

au moins t'es sur de faire la fete pour ton anniv quoi !


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

Et on y retourne...!!! 

Bon appétit :mouais: ....


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)

déjà que mes parents me prennent pour un soulard de luxe en m'offrant des packs de mini bouteilles de champagnes à noël... dont la moitiée est déjà partie dans mon profond gosier. .
il me reste donc recapitulons : quatre bouteilles de pommery, deux packs de kriek, deux smirnoff.
... et avec ma fouine qui veut m'offrir des fouets et une canne, ça devrait aller.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

burp ... pardon  
roberto qu'ont ils fait de ton fil ?

sinon aujourd'hui, boulot
hier cadeaux de nico = le même que le sien, enfin le mien enfin deux dvd de bob dylan :mouais: 
on va se mater le deuxième :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant je peste contre ma montre qui m'indique 21h30 alors que Mac gé tourne au rythme de 4 heures du matin...


----------



## Pierrou (26 Décembre 2005)

euh..... ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage t'as loupé un truc toi hier ..



oui, mais floudre a une main, c'est tendu..


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Certes ... J'en conviens aisément ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Certes ... J'en conviens aisément ...



Et là, j'en chie, un truc de fou, j'ai cet index qui a toujours le reflexe de se lancer vers les touches qui lui sont du....
rah, ça resaigne...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Tache pas trop ton clavier quand même ça serait fort dommage !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tache pas trop ton clavier quand même ça serait fort dommage !



mouais, on va essayer....pinaise, ça fait mal, alors hop, champ et medoc...(pas de marque, mais du bon...)

[edith]les cachets, le champagne est pas mauvais, mais je parlais des cachets..


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Et oui aux grands maux les grands remèdes ... Au moins tu peux toujours tenir un verre et c'est déjà bien ..


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Et je viens de comprendre que tu ne parlais pas du vin quand tu disais medoc ... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et oui aux grands maux les grands remèdes ... Au moins tu peux toujours tenir un verre et c'est déjà bien ..



me suis coupé avec un verre, car je ne lache jamais mon verre....


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> me suis coupé avec un verre, car je ne lache jamais mon verre....




Pour faire la vaisselle si ! 

T'as peur qu'on te l'enlève ou bien ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire la vaisselle si !
> 
> T'as peur qu'on te l'enlève ou bien ?



ou bien..


----------



## sofiping (27 Décembre 2005)

ou quoi ... salut les garchons 

suis ptête à flooder jusqu'au ban ... grrrrrrr !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ou quoi ... salut les garchons



salut sofi...


----------



## toys (27 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ou quoi ... salut les garchons
> 
> suis ptête à flooder jusqu'au ban ... grrrrrrr !


tes encore connecté mais je ne voie aucune activité floodesque.


----------



## MACcossinelle (27 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes encore connecté mais je ne voie aucune activité floodesque.



tu l'as loupé alors...
On lui a un peu coupé l'herbe sous le pied...
mais belle tentative...




sinon *là* :

j'ai froid aux mains...


----------



## House M.D. (27 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes encore connecté mais je ne voie aucune activité floodesque.


Arrivé après la bataille cher ami


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tes encore connecté mais je ne voie aucune activité floodesque.




T'as rien loupé en fait ... Tout s'est auto-détruit sous la main de l'agent vert ...


----------



## House M.D. (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as rien loupé en fait ... Tout s'est auto-détruit sous la main de l'agent vert ...


Arg... arrête, j'ai l'impression de me retrouver dans une série B avec des noms pareils


----------



## MACcossinelle (27 Décembre 2005)

*03h45* : _2min après être passée sous la couette_

M**** où-est mon portable ? 
*
03h51* : _après avoir retourner l'appart entièrement

_P***** dans la voiture !!!  :hein:
mais P***** où sont ces P******(et oui encore...)de clefs...?? :hein:
*
03h53* : _en bas de l'immeuble... -5°C oubliais les gants, partie trop vite...

_M**** où est garée la voiture..?? ah oui, dans la toute petite rue, bien sombre...:hein: 

*03h57* : _après avoir courru

_je retrouve ce p***** de portable!! 

*04h03* :_arrivée à l'appart après avoir fait demi-tour en milieu de chemin pensant avoir mal fermé la voiture...

_*04h15* _: post sur macG et se demande à quoi (qui  ) elle pense en ce moment pour être aussi étourdie.. 

_edith : a oublié de présicer qu'elle avait les doigts congelés...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Une demi heure dans la vie d'une coccinelle ....

En tout cas c'est pas banal !   

On va oublier les 3 minutes qui manquent pour ramage intempestif de site ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une demi heure dans la vie d'une coccinelle ....



:rose:



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas c'est pas banal !



c'est surtout chiant ! :hein:



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va oublier les 3 minutes qui manquent pour ramage intempestif de site ...



ah ça...:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je faisais dans la diplomatie tu sais bien !


----------



## MACcossinelle (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je faisais dans la diplomatie tu sais bien !


pffffffffffffff


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

J'aime que le vent passe dans mes anglaises ... Et fasse voler mes jupons ...  

Surtout quand c'est bien fait ...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> *03h45* : _2min après être passée sous la couette_
> 
> M**** où-est mon portable ?
> *
> ...



Pendant ce temps...

A veracruz...


----------



## Nephou (27 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vais garder les pâtes de fruit,* quand même...
> _J'ai deux points faibles, et les pâtes de fruit c'est le deuxième._




« Mesdemoiselles, pour Roberto soyez bonnes pâtes ! »​


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi roberto j'le retourne !!


----------



## Nephou (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi roberto j'le retourne !!




SonnyBoy dit « la crépière »


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi roberto j'le retourne !!




*Es-tu à demi-mot*
en train de sous-entendre que le deuxième point faible de Roberto Vendez est son rectum ?






:hein:


----------



## Nephou (27 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Es-tu à demi-mot*
> en train de sous-entendre que le deuxième point faible de Roberto Vendez est son rectum ?



IL est certain que trop solicité ce point s'affaisse mais de là à dire que ce point est faible _il est encore trop jeune pour celà non ? _


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Avec tout le café qu'il avale vous pouvez vous rassurer


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Es-tu à demi-mot*
> en train de sous-entendre que le deuxième point faible de Roberto Vendez est son rectum ?
> :hein:


C'est aux fêtes qu'il se défonce le plus!   ............ ..........  le Roberto!!!
vous pensiez à quoi? ... bande de ...!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant, ça me démange terrible d'aller faire le petit con dans un autre fil super docte où l'amour du prochain dégouline de vin de messe...
Putain, c'est dur parfois d'être mesuré dans ses interventions.
Je *crois *surtout que je vais m'en désabonner.

Sinon, ça va, bureaux vides et courses post-noël ( y a des gens qui sont nés début janvier, a-t-on idée, j'vous jure ! )

Et la pluie dehors tourne lentement à la neigeasse qui ne tient pas.

C'était PonkHead, en direct de dans sa tête, à vous les studios.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, ça me démange terrible d'aller faire le petit con dans un autre fil super docte où l'amour du prochain dégouline de vin de messe...
> Putain, c'est dur parfois d'être mesuré dans ses interventions.
> Je *crois *surtout que je vais m'en désabonner.
> 
> ...



Ah... moi je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher. J'ai résisté quelques jours et puis d'un coup là, ça m'a pris.


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Décembre 2005)

j'adore lire ce post de pur fils dans le fil ouvert par sonny ' ce que vohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3568015&postcount=9us avez toujours voulu dire":love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'adore lire ce post de pur fils dans le fil ouvert par sonny ' ce que vohttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3568015&postcount=9us avez toujours voulu dire":love::love:


Et tu penses à qui en lisant ça ?
Voyons, Joel, et l'amour du prochain ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> suis ptête à flooder jusqu'au ban ... grrrrrrr !





			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> tes encore connecté mais je ne voie aucune activité floodesque.


 


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bof, il est à disposition, tu sais !



*Le ban ? On n'est pas obligé d'aller jusque là,non ? Tendre le baton pour se faire battre, passe encore, mais pour ce qui touche au sado-masochisme, je ne suis pas réceptif ! Non vraiment, faire en sorte que les gens deviennent des martyrs, c'est pas mon truc. 
 Je pense qu'il y a ici de grands garçons et de grandes filles capables de comprendre que s'il est facile pour vous de pouvoir flooder en toute impunité l'air de rien, sachez alors qu'il est d'autant plus facile pour les modérateurs d'effacer d'un claquement de doigts les 150 messages de "flood" (voir définition).
 En clair, pour le flood, il y a eu l'ultraflood d'ouvert pour Noël. Vous avez raté le coche ? Dommage, ce sera alors pour l'année prochaine. Pour ne pas oublier, marquez le sur vos agendas, ou voyez avec Golf pour l'inscrire dans le calendrier.
 Mais au bar, ne comptez pas là-dessus, ni dans de nouveaux sujets, ni dans d'autres qui n'avaient à l'origine pas cette vocation. 
 Dès lors 2 options : 
 - ce sujet est à disposition du "flood déguisé" et dans ce cas il ferme, puisqu'il ne respecte plus ses fonctions d'origine (voir les 1ers posts de Roberto) et devient un lieu de contrebande à flood.
 - ce sujet reprend l'air du temps.


*


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Ouais mais là maintenant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais là maintenant...



Maintenant quoi ? Maintenant rien oui. 
Maintenant on a pris le mauvais pli ? Pas un problème, *nous* avons des défriseurs et des fers à repasser pour la mise en pli :rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (27 Décembre 2005)

Helloo  

ben là maintenant, un pitit post rapide avant de partir à la bibliothèque (oui, oui... on s'en fiche, je sais... c'est histoire de faire repartir le fil dans sa fonction d'origine  )

Il "neigouille" par chez moi... bhrrrr... déjà qu'hier j'avais dit "non, ben fais trop froid... j'irai demain voir mes bouquins!"
Allez faut que j'me motive, autrement je suis bonne pour faire la marmotte toute la journée. :sleep: 

et vous, ça va bien ? :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant quoi ? Maintenant rien oui.
> Maintenant on a pris le mauvais pli ? Pas un problème, *nous* avons des défriseurs et des fers à repasser pour la mise en pli :rateau:


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

On dirait des pipe-line


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On dirait des pipe-line




La charte  

Et Mme Renaud n'est pas une cochonne


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2005)

Dans mon bocal il va faire froid. Les c½urs sont fatigués et usés  même pendant que le MOnde s'amuse... 

Belle journée à vous tOutes et tOus...


----------



## Fondug (27 Décembre 2005)

Ben là, j'attaque la sempiternelle épreuve de la rédaction des voeux. J'hésite entre deux phrases :

" Trés cher futur client, dans l'hypothèse où tu serais disposé à nous acheter ce super logiciel qui ne sert à rien mais qui coute la peau du derche, je te serai gré de recevoir par icelle tous mes voeux de bonheur, de joie, de santé, de soleil éternel, de petits oiseaux qui gazouillent, de petites filles avec des fleurs dans les cheveux, d'anges blonds et de pralinés pour cette année 2006"

ou

"cf. carte de voeux 2005"


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> "cf. carte de voeux 2005"




C'est bien ça et tu rajoutes..."valable pour 2007 aussi"


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Trés cher futur client, dans l'hypothèse où tu serais disposé à nous acheter ce super logiciel qui ne sert à rien mais qui coute la peau du derche, je te serai gré de recevoir par icelle tous mes voeux de bonheur, de joie, de santé, de soleil éternel, de petits oiseaux qui gazouillent, de petites filles avec des fleurs dans les cheveux, d'anges blonds et de pralinés pour cette année 2006"



Emphase hyperbolique!!!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant quoi ? Maintenant rien oui.
> Maintenant on a pris le mauvais pli ? Pas un problème, *nous* avons des défriseurs et des fers à repasser pour la mise en pli :rateau:


 
Arrête tu m'excites !!!   

Du coup, moi je me sens un peu lourd, trop bouffé ce midi...

En fait là, maintenant ce que j'aimerais (en plus de deux ou trois autres trucs...), c'est une sieste. Mais je peux pas. C'est con...

Une bonne sieste avec filet de bave sur l'oreiller et tout ! Comme les vieux !!!

Vous voyez le truc ??

C'est ça l'air du temps pour moi...


----------



## Jec (27 Décembre 2005)

Equipé en bonhomme de neige, genre Mike Horn va au pôle Nord, je vais monter sur les pistes... c'est la bonne période pour utiliser les touristes comme portes de slalom... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant, si je recule encore... Garou-garou le passe muraille, et puis la chute et la fin de mon corps, écrasé sur la dalle, entre les arbustes bien entretenus et les murs roses, bientôt recouverts de neige.

Comment arguer encore de la fatigue passée ?
Il me faut travailler.

Je savais bien que j'aurais dû m'abstenir, poser des jours.
je me suis dit : "Il n'y aura personne, je serais tranquille pour glander"
raté.

Je vous laisse (temporairement)
La pré-étude m'attend.


----------



## rezba (27 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant, je me dis que je vais être en retard au mariage d'un vieux pote. Un vieux pote de 70 piges, qui se marie avec celle qui est sa compagne depuis si longtemps, et à qui les médecins promettent une mort rapide, eut égard à une saloperie de bordel de putain de tumeur cérébrale.
Et je vois bien pourquoi je ne suis pas pressé d'y aller.


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai mal aux dents à force de bosser les sciences politiques.
bizarre.
:hein:


----------



## rezba (27 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai mal aux dents à force de bosser les sciences politiques.
> bizarre.
> :hein:



Ça ne m'a jamais fait ça. Tu dois somatiser.


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne m'a jamais fait ça. Tu dois somatiser.



mais c'est bizarre car plus je continue plus j'aime cette douleur.
mes racines SM sans doute.
 

EDIT : après un verre d'eau ça va mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, je viens d'uploader mon avatar de fêtes de fin d'année.
Il est aussi mal déssiné que les passés et à venir mais je l'aime bien comme ça.


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je viens d'uploader mon avatar de fêtes de fin d'année.
> Il est aussi mal déssiné que les passés et à venir mais je l'aime bien comme ça.


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

Préparation du long WE qui s'annonce...je vérifie les bagagues, vérifié les skis et tout l'matos ,pris les chaînes pour la voiture (on sait jamais, sur France3 ils nous disent "équipement obligatoire dès 600m")...    :love: 
Vivement jeudi matin!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

Là je viens de rentrer et comme il neige..un bon grog pour me réchauffer..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, je finis d'installer un modem 56 K isa sur un 486 Windows 3.11 et j'ai presque l'impression d'être un peu geek sur les bords...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de rentrer et comme il neige..un bon grog pour me réchauffer..



Au moins 10 cm sur Besançon


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir, je suis nouveau sur mac, je m'appelle grog. à bientot.


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

salut salut ! 

 j'avais oublié mon manteau en partant en ville comme un con... :sick:

Je vais pas faire long feu


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2005)

Ça doit être à cause des fêtes... ... encore plus de c½urs en souffrance...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

Dur métier


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Décembre 2005)

*Z'ont qu'à arrêter *
faire la fête


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Là j'en veux à la terre entière... Pas moyen de trouver sur le net un word compatible windows 3.1 d'occaze ... Pourtant il paraît qu'il s'en est vendu des kilos, de ces m..., y z'ont pas pu fausser toutes les statistiques ?


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Z'ont qu'à arrêter *
> faire la fête



Je le leur dirais demain... de ta part...  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenant je tombe sur la deux et qui vois-je dans "Scout toujours" ..? Un membre de macgé dont je tairai le nom ...


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je tombe sur la deux et qui vois-je dans "Scout toujours" ..? Un membre de macgé dont je tairai le nom ...




:   toi aussi...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

Sans blague ??? 

Qui c'est dis, qui c'est dis ... ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Mes lèvres resteront scellées ...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes lèvres resteront scellées ...



hooo aller s't'plait!!! J'aurais bien voulu savoir moi.... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes lèvres resteront scellées ...



Bof, réponse classique d'une scoute au départ d'un bivouac avec un mono louche...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mes lèvres resteront scellées ...



Attends... qu'est ce que j'ai fait de mon pied de biche.... 


Ah voilà .. attends voir toi !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Attends... qu'est ce que j'ai fait de mon pied de biche....
> 
> 
> Ah voilà .. attends voir toi !




Déjà qu'avec ton sabre t'as du mal ... Alors avec un pied de biche ...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bof, réponse classique d'une scoute au départ d'un bivouac avec un mono louche...




Pas besoin de mettre au féminin ...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Décembre 2005)

ce crétin de Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'avec ton sabre t'as du mal ... Alors avec un pied de biche ...



aah déconne po, c'est celui dont je me sers pour ouvrir mon casque lors de ma douche au bacta annuelle !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> hooo aller s't'plait!!! J'aurais bien voulu savoir moi.... :rose:




Non !


----------



## lumai (27 Décembre 2005)

Jackie, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

Je sais pas je connais le nom du personnage ... Mais si tu le dis je veux bien te croire !   

Ah et si par hasard vous mettez la 2 je ne bosse pas chez France télévision pour faire gonfler l'audience ..


----------



## Malow (27 Décembre 2005)

Là, tout va bien .....je profite de cet instant si rare où tout va bien.... être en phase avec soi-même....


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Décembre 2005)

moment de fatigue .. je pense à dormir , mes idées iront plus vite par la suite ...:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est tout blanc dehors.....et j'ai de la peine à me réveiller...

:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Quels produits utilisez-vous pour être proprement scandaleux ?


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens hier soir j'ai enfin regardé *Blade Runner*, que je n'avais jamais vu... :rose:
> Enfin bon : j'ai pas vu la fin.
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



 C'est certainement le meilleur film sur l&#8217;univers de K.Dick. (y avais pas un version collector du DVD en préparation y a quelques années ou c&#8217;est moi qui est rêvé ?

  P.S : Bonjour à tous


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est certainement le meilleur film sur l?univers de K.Dick. (y avais pas un version collector du DVD en préparation y a quelques années ou c?est moi qui est rêvé ?
> 
> P.S : Bonjour à tous



Sûr.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Ah, on me signale dans l'oreillette que je suis un couillon.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quels produits utilisez-vous pour être proprement scandaleux ?




Fiante de Mouette mélangé à du sperme de baleine, salé, poivré...c'est prêt.. 

Autre question ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on me signale dans l'oreillette que je suis un couillon.



j'te l'aurais bien dit plus tôt mais j'avais une panne d'oreillette... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, je viens de terminer mes prévisions de budgets mensuels pour 2006 et 2007. Ca part pire que la flotte à travers un filet de pêche, mais ça tient.

Reste plus qu'à ne pas me faire virer d'ici là - voire même à être augmenté, ça ne me ferait pas de mal.

Patron ? Houhou, patron ? Agad, je suis capable de bosser tout en traînant au bar...
Non, pas terrible, va falloir trouver autre chose, je pense, comme argument.

T'façons, patron il est en vacances pendant que grouillot tient la barque comme il peut.
T'façon, patron, il a un bête PC.
T'façon, patron, il ne connaît pas MacGé.
Alors.....

Pas l'air d'y avoir grand monde, ce matin - un p'tit salut de la crète du Ponk pour ceux qui y sont.


----------



## pim (28 Décembre 2005)

Comment je fais pour dormir autant moi ?

Ça va être dur de se lever vendredi matin pour le départ en WE prévu à 5h du matin.

En attendant quel plaisir de profiter ainsi d'une fin de matinée ensoleillée


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

clair, dur de se lever le matin, surtout pour bosser...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> clair, dur de se lever le matin, surtout pour bosser...


Peut-être bien que bosser tard pour se lever tard c'est moins dur     .... un volontaire pour essayer


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

Ben je me lèves tard.... et je bosses tard... mais c'est dur quand même.. 

putain de dissert de français ! :sick: :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben je me lèves tard.... et je bosses tard... mais c'est dur quand même..


T'as essayé le contraire? ... bosser tard puis te lever tard ... des fois que psychologiquement ce ne soit pas tout à fait la même chose?  ..


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2005)

Histoire de ... 
un café et zou... :rateau:​


----------



## ange_63 (28 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en route vers le bocal
> 
> Histoire de ...
> un café et zou... :rateau:​



Bon courage!


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de ...  un café et zou...​


Y a pas à dire ... c'est mécaniquement incroyable la nature
Et dire qu'il y en a de ceusss qui disent que tout cela c'est venu tout seul ... perso je crois pas mais c'est une autre histoire .... allez zou un café aussi!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Certe


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certe



On fait les mêmes pour femmes?

:rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> On fait les mêmes pour femmes?
> 
> :rateau:


oui mais en moins compliqué .... c'est dans la tête qu'elles se rattrappent !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Là, maintenant, je ne vais pas tarder à me casser du boulot.
Comme il est probable que je ne remetrais pas les pieds ici avant l'année prochaine :

*JOYEUSES FETES *les gens.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Là, j'écoute les infos depuis 1 heure à la radio et les programmes ont été interrompus et l'antenne dédiée entièrement à un événement incroyable : il neige en hiver....


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Là ? damassine par Divisions entières histoire de fêter un truc :love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute les infos depuis 1 heure à la radio et les programmes ont été interrompus et l'antenne dédiée entièrement à un événement incroyable : il neige en hiver....




  le scoop...il neige ??  
C'est donc ça ces machins blancs mouillés qui tombent du ciel.... 

Merci, moi qui croyais que le bon bon dieu avait des pélicules ...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

medellin powa


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Certe



Et tout ça fonctionne :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais en moins compliqué .... c'est dans la tête qu'elles se rattrappent !!!



Et ça t'arrange, non?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

M'en parle pas !


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'écoute les infos depuis 1 heure à la radio et les programmes ont été interrompus et l'antenne dédiée entièrement à un événement incroyable : il neige en hiver....



Coupe!  

Tu vas finir par pleurer


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'on fait pas comme tuyauterie de nos jours, en tout cas :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas !



ha ... si en plus il y 'a de la souffrance


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est bien foutu quand même...je comprend qu'elles en soient toutes folles  :love: 

:rose: j'ai vu la porte :love:


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'on fait pas comme tuyauterie de nos jours, en tout cas :rateau:



Normal, il gèle


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> ha ... si en plus il y 'a de la souffrance


A partir de trois boutons chais plus ou presser


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

Kateljin a dit:
			
		

> Normal, il gèle


Mouarf, et après, les tuyaux gèlent et ça pête de l'intérieur !


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien foutu quand même...je comprend qu'elles en soient toutes folles  :love:
> 
> :rose: j'ai vu la porte :love:




 

C'est l'heure?:mouais: 

file:love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, et après, les tuyaux gèlent et ça pête de l'intérieur !




il faut masser de bas en haut en cadence et pas de soucis de gèle ...:rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2005)

*"Couronne du gland"* que c'est marqué...

SONNY !!!! on a retrouvé ton couvre chef royal !  :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A partir de trois boutons chais plus ou presser



T'as jamais pensé a foutre tout ça en l'air?


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais pensé a foutre tout ça en l'air?




C'est fait aux dernières nouvelles


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

il est pas un  poil tôt pour passé des images comme ça.


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est pas un  poil tôt pour passé des images comme ça.



A 22h50?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

Mais c'est très tôt pour toys ... genre midi !


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2005)

:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est pas un  poil tôt pour passé des images comme ça.




C'est vrai que le reste de la journée on ne les voit pas


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est très tôt pour toys ... genre midi !


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est pas un  poil tôt pour passé des images comme ça.



Quelle imagination!


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le reste de la journée on ne les voit pas


s'est pas de ma fautes si je bosse mieux la nuit ! 
en ce moment je taf de 14h a 18H30 donc le matin le mieux s'est de dormir.


----------



## katelijn (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait aux dernières nouvelles



J'y connais rien en psychologie


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2005)

C'est un jour sans...     c'est rare et c'est tant mieux pour eux...    
Le Mont Ventoux a mis son grand chapeau blanc, le vent souffle très grand frais, ciel d'azur again.. :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2005)

Beueueueueueuhaaaaaaar


----------



## lumai (29 Décembre 2005)

c'est le bruit du vent sur le mont ventoux, ça ? 

Sinon là maintenant,, je croise les doigts pour que ce foutu mal de tête aille voir ailleurs... :sick:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Voiture bloquée à cause de la neige...alors j'ai tout du faire en train...

C'est pas possible comme les transports en commun coûtent cher....la vache...pas étonnant que personne ne les prend sauf obligations....


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous, sale temps aujourd'hui putain !


----------



## Dory (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## Nexka (29 Décembre 2005)

Hep regardez ce qu'ils me disent les forums   

""Bonjour Nexka,
Cela fait quelques semaines que vous n&#8217;êtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider d&#8217;autres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ? """

MDR   Ca fait si longtemps que ça que je suis pas venue??   

Bon bref... :love: La maintenant j'étais venue vous souhaiter de bonnes fêtes  Et vous faire un petit coucou  

Bizzzz :love:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Tu nous a fait des infidélités dis donc ! :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(quoique la fort jolie caissière m'a aidée à tout mettre dans les sacs alors que ça ne fait pas partie de ses attributions professionnelles :love: )_



Ah, le charme irrésistible du Roberto allant faire ses courses en chemise à fleurs, slip kangourou édition limitée _taillegueure_(®) et poussant son chariot plein de produits divers ! :rateau:


Comment veux tu lutter ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Ben y mets du déo, lui


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vas au Carchan St-Herblain, rond-point des Chataigniers, je te fais un petit mot de recommandation auprès de Magalie, ça t'évitera de faire la _heeeu_... la queue... ?
> 
> :rose:


J'ha*bite* à 300m du Carchan des chataîgniers ! :love:
En plus les caissières c'est plein d'anciennes élèves à mon père ( prof au lycée du coin ou j'ai été d'ailleurs )


----------



## Pierrou (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dark Vador© y crèche boulevard du Massacre !!!


Nanan..... !  
un peu plys haut ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Et je parie que t'as pas sauvé depuis 5h ce matin ?


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Chuis con aussi faut dire, d'essayer quat' fois par jour._
> 
> :love:




En petite forme le Roberto ... Seulement 4 fois par jour ...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Là j'écoute à la radio l'histoire de la peine de mort et de ses techniques.


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'ai aucune envie de bosser.
> :afraid:
> 
> C'est con cette flemme digestive malvenue : _une aquarelle à deux mille euros !_


Si tu fais dans l'abstrait ... renverse ton pot de nettoyage sur une feuille et ça ira .. puis tu te recouches
Si tu pouvais le faire par "mégarde" ce serait encore mieux ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

Nan ! Il à dit "à 2000 ¤", ton plan, c'est soit pour une aquarelle à deux balles (et encore ... En anciens francs), sinon, c'est pour une à 2 000 000 d'¤ (pour l'essentiel, la différence de prix est dans la signature de l'½uvre).


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! Il à dit "à 2000 ¤", ton plan, c'est soit pour une aquarelle à deux balles (et encore ... En anciens francs), sinon, c'est pour une à 2 000 000 d'¤ (pour l'essentiel, la différence de prix est dans la signature de l'½uvre).



Tout le boulot est de ne pas rater la signature ... faut des années pour ça!


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> Boin allez au boulot. Mon pote david vient de m'appeler on a papoté, il a eu l'idée relativement inédite d'une version X de Roberto & Pépita, je lui ai dit :
> ...





:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Relativement inédite ? social-traitre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ce n'est pas de l'art, et encore moins de l'art abstrait !
> 
> 
> ...



C'est con, parce que vu qu'il y a de moins en moins de gens sous OS 9, une version X aurait permis à tous d'en profiter ! :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> il a eu l'idée relativement inédite d'une version X de Roberto & Pépita, je lui ai dit :
> Non.


C'est la peur de mettre ton instinct bestial à nu   ... ou la censure venue d'en haut ... de très haut .. de notre père à tous?


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est con, parce que vu qu'il y a de moins en moins de gens sous OS 9, une version X aurait permis à tous d'en profiter ! :rateau:


Ouai ... une version XTigresse aurait même été de bon aloi ...


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

J'ai soif...santé apéro time


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, après avoir obtenu l'aide d'une hotline suisse, mais sans succès  , je prépare des brocolis à la vapeur, histoire de se reposer le foie au milieu de ces z'aggapes z'ininterrompues...
> :love:
> 
> Bonne soirée à vous !


fait gaffe Roberto!!!
Fait gaffe tout de même aux effets secondaires ... c'est un effet des brocolis, ce truc-là te rend complètement hyperactif. ... ça peut être dangereux quand on est pas habitué comme toi

Paru dans la presse avant-hier, et très sérieux ! : "le brocolis est bénéfique pour beaucoup de choses  ... il vous colle dans tous les cas un dynamisme fou de fou" 
Une chose est sûre il y a longtemps que tu n'en as plus mangé ..   :love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, après avoir obtenu l'aide d'une hotline suisse, mais sans succès  , je prépare des brocolis à la vapeur, histoire de se reposer le foie au milieu de ces z'aggapes z'ininterrompues...
> :love:
> 
> Bonne soirée à vous !



 Il te faut une hot line Suisse pour préparer des brocolis vapeur ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Les Suisse sont hot , c'est bien connu


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire attention de pas écrire n'importe quoi.


ça vient de l'article mais j'aurais dû corriger .. tu as raison


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, après avoir obtenu l'aide d'une hotline suisse, mais sans succès  , je prépare des brocolis à la vapeur, histoire de se reposer le foie au milieu de ces z'aggapes z'ininterrompues...
> :love:
> 
> Bonne soirée à vous !


C'est bon j'ai les 450Mo de jpg que tu voulais, et les 3 Go des liens du Cercle, t'as la place ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Je viend de voire jojo trainer sur le forum....il est de retour :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2005)

Toujours non ... un continuel retour !


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Une salve canonnier !!


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

C'est beau la campagne...:love: 

Y a une touze de fouines dans mon jardin...à moins que la voisine ne soit avec le livreur de pizza...  :love: 

J'adore les chants de la nuit  ....:bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une salve canonnier !!




Le seul canon que je connaisse c'est celui de champagne !


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Le seul canon que je connaisse c'est celui de champagne !




Feu !!


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2005)

Je savais que tu dirais ça !


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que tu dirais ça !




Une étoile jaune de plus et la lumière est


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer
Ca gaze toujours? ......  .... ben quoi? ... on te l'avait déjà faite celle-là?  


:love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Décembre 2005)

Si je te disais non tu me croirais pas ...   

Salut à toi !


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Décembre 2005)

Toujours aussi beau et classe comme je vois ..


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Boin allez au boulot. Mon pote david vient de m'appeler on a papoté, il a eu l'idée relativement inédite d'une version X de Roberto & Pépita, je lui ai dit :
> 
> Non.




C'est vrai, y'a déjà des fakes qui tournent :mouais: :hein:   mais tu nous as bien dit que ce n'était pas de toi alors moi je te crois     
Moi tfaçon, je m'en fous j'ai déjà ma chtite dédicace limite X de la Flaque de Valence 

_(fokechtecause de toutotchose mon gars...)_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Là je me pèle le jonc dans mon salon


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Allons, allons, tu dis ça parce que tu es énervé....


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Un peu oui, le réchauffement climatique chuis pour


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Tiens une nouvelle dans l'rama :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Ça me fait oublier ce petit -11°C de dehors


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2005)

j'ai lu ça ce matin 



> Deux hommes accusés de faire chanter Jennifer Lopez arrêtés



et merde l'article est décevant :rateau: on aurai peu être débarrasser :rose:é


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

De qui mackie ?


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour les gens ! Dernier jour de boulot, heu enfin de présencéisme contemplatif au bureau de l'année...On tient l'bon bout !

Bon matin à tous !


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2005)

Brrfflllll ! 

Sale temps :sick:

Je sors de chez un de mes anciens profs de français, j'étais aller le voir pour essayer de décrypter mon sujet de dissert à rendre samedi 7  
Même lui il a eu du mal ! 
enfin bon, comme ça c'est fait..


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Décembre 2005)

Tiens..... Je me fais chier... :mouais:


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pfooou des fois le matin tu te lèves en super-forme, et puis tu ouvres tes boitamels, à Hèmpé, et tout, et là... boum.
> :hein:  :sick:
> (...)



T'as des gens qui t'envoient des mails kamikazes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens..... Je me fais chier... :mouais:



Ah non ! 
Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi !


----------



## Pierrou (30 Décembre 2005)

> Je me fais chier



toi aussi fab' ? :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu ça ce matin
> Citation:
> Deux hommes accusés de faire chanter Jennifer Lopez arrêtés
> et merde l'article est décevant :rateau: on aurai peu être débarrasser :rose:é


Si on arrête ceux qui la font chanter , elle chantera plus?? ... chic ou mince je ne me prononcerai pas ..


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et si son rama équivaut à son pluma, elle est bien le ph½nix des z'hot de ce bois.


P'tain Roberto, les brocolis font vite leur effet sur toi ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

là tout de suite, il fait froid au magazin (environ 15 degré) et puis la machine ne tourne pas assez pour qu'elle puisse nous réchauffer ....

c'est la pause je vais aller prendre un café dans un café au moins il y fera chaud !!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> là tout de suite, il fait froid au magazin (environ 15 degré) et puis la machine ne tourne pas assez pour qu'elle puisse nous réchauffer ....
> 
> c'est la pause je vais aller prendre un café dans un café au moins il y fera chaud !!!!



 Pense à tous ceux qui sont dehors dans le froid et la neige et qui dépense de l&#8217;argent pour mettre des planches aux pieds et dévaler les pentes.


----------



## lumai (30 Décembre 2005)

Il neige... C'est beau ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

gna gna gna !!

c'est beau !!


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'arrive de la plage, j'ai un galet coincé entre les fesses comme d'hab...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Décembre 2005)




----------



## G2LOQ (30 Décembre 2005)

Il est avec qui Iceman ? Je la reconnais pas :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

Neige en décembre, [charte] chambre.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Neige en décembre, [charte] chambre.


Acalmie en décembe, [charte]  en chambre ...


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

Coup d'un soir, [charte] en eure et loire


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



IceandFire??


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Coup d'un soir, [charte] en eure et loire


Précipitations en décembre , [charte]  en chambre


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


Franchement ça me laisse de glace ....


.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

Tiens ça m'fait penser que la principale différence entre un garçon et une fille c'est que les garçons peuvent ecrire leur prénom en pissant dans la neige...


----------



## macelene (30 Décembre 2005)

On va pouvoir essayer...   il *neige* dans le south... :rateau:


----------



## Fondug (30 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je connais des filles qui peuvent  tout est dans le jeu de jambes :rateau:


 
J'espere qu'elle ne s'appelle pas Marie-Charlotte ou alors elle a intéret à ingurgiter 3 ou 4 litres de bibine avant... Et attention hein ! Les accents, les tirets, les . sur i tout ça, faut les faire sinon, ça ne compte pas... Nan mais d'abord !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2005)

pourquoi crois-tu que j'ai remplacé sébastien par bob ????


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'espere qu'elle ne s'appelle pas Marie-Charlotte ou alors elle a intéret à ingurgiter 3 ou 4 litres de bibine avant... Et attention hein ! Les accents, les tirets, les . sur i tout ça, faut les faire sinon, ça ne compte pas... Nan mais d'abord !


on reconnait là les tageurs professionels de la bistouquette


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

il y a même des concours à chamonix .... ecoutez le podcast!!   
http://onplaisantepas.europe2blog.fr/on_plaisante_pas/2005/10/le_pipi_dans_la.html

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> La preuve par l'image ?



Macelen et ses oeuvres ...


----------



## Luc G (30 Décembre 2005)

Ici, il ne neige pas, donc pas de velléités de laisser sa trace  Ceci dit, avant-hier sur l'Aubrac, par -12°C, ou ce matin, en Lozère : -19°C (là où j'étais hier encore) vaut mieux ne pas trop traîner sinon l'auteur s'intègre à l'oeuvre.


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Pour les filles qui se sentiraient frustrées devant tant de créativité réfrénée il existe ce produit pouvant faire leur bonheur ... c'est très sérieux!

Je cite:
"Les P-Compagnons, inventés par une femme hollandaise, permettent aux filles et femmes de tous les âges de faire pipi debout. Il est conçu pour des endroits où les toilettes ne sont pas disponibles comme des terrains de camping ou lors d'événements publics comportant des toilettes portatives dégoûtantes.

Le P-Compagnon est fondamentalement comme une chaussure de carton avec l'orteil coupé.

Les utilisateurs placent l'entrée de la "chaussure" directement sous leur urètre, entre leurs jambes et y font pipi  - s'assurant que le trou à l'extrémité de l'orteil dirige l'urine quelque part autre que sur leurs pieds"

Qu'est ce qu'on ne fait pas avec du plastique!   :love:


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

Je suis affolé de bonheur...plus besoin d'attendre des heures au bistrot pendant qu'elle fait la file pour se soulager....

Très fort ces hollandais :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis affolé de bonheur...plus besoin d'attendre des heures au bistrot pendant qu'elle fait la file pour se soulager....
> Très fort ces hollandais!!


Ouai!! .... Il y a juste à ne pas se mettre dans le chemin quand elles l'utilisent  

Quand on a pas d'alpages il faut bien avoir des idées ...


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ouai!! .... Il y a juste à ne pas se mettre dans le chemin quand elles l'utilisent




Tu t'es déjà mis sur le chemin d'une femme déterminée ?? et bien avec ou sans ce machin je ne m'y risque pas souvent....


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es déjà mis sur le chemin d'une femme déterminée ?? et bien avec ou sans ce machin je ne m'y risque pas souvent....


  Non pas devant moi ... mais plutôt accrochées au bas de mon pantalon .... de vrais pitbulls je te dis pas!!


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

Un peu de douceur ...didjou :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de douceur ...didjou :love:


Tu as raison ... :rose:

Allez cou-couche panier mes chéries ..


----------



## Dory (30 Décembre 2005)

> mais plutôt accrochées au bas de mon pantalon .... de vrais pitbulls je te dis pas!!



Un vrai Don Juan


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai Don Juan


Enfin une qui comprend les hommes ... les vrais!


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

C'est la tempête de neige .... et c'est annoncé jusqu'à 10h demain matin.... 

J'adore


----------



## Grug2 (30 Décembre 2005)

là j'essaye de mettre en ordre mon carnet d'adresse.app, parce que la syncro avec mon nouveau telephone top-mékifépalkafé necessite un peu d'organisation.
pour l'instant il l'a rempli de doublons et de correspondants obscurs ou oubliés.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est la tempête de neige .... et c'est annoncé jusqu'à 10h demain matin....
> 
> J'adore



J'ai reçu un coup de téléphone automatique  des autorités françaises me demandant de ne pas sortir...
Heureusement que j'ai toutes les provisions (surtout liquides) du réveillon !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Rien a l'horizon, un peu de guitare et de foie gras le tout arrosé d'un peu de vin blanc une soupe
bob dylan, la guyane, la neige, le boulot, le week end, la fête quoi !


----------



## mikoo (31 Décembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui je fait ce que je veut!!

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2005)

*Le 31...je ne fais RIEN !!*


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Le 31...je ne fais RIEN !!*



Et bien, on est deux!


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'à l'occasion du 8500ème post, VBubulle© vous propose une photo d'un(e) des membres(ses) du Bar, entièrement nu(e).
> _Il parait que l'on peut choisir qui._
> :love::love::love::love:







:mouais:      tu devras flooder si tu veux la voir avt Minuit. Sinon...  la photo n'est plus la même....:rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'à l'occasion du 8500ème post, VBubulle© vous propose une photo d'un(e) des membres(ses) du Bar, entièrement nu(e).
> _Il parait que l'on peut choisir qui._
> :love::love::love::love:


Pourquoi vous me regardez tous? ....   :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous me regardez tous? ....   :afraid:




arf ! "Demain, j'enlève la pomme"


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je fait ce que je veut!!
> 
> :love: :love: :love:





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'en as d'la chaaaance !!
> :hein:



RECTIFICATION :


T'en a*t* d'la chaaaance !!


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> arf ! "Demain, j'enlève la pomme"


Plutôt mourir que de me faire ôter ma "pomme" informatique ..  
Je suis fou ou quoi? .... rectificatif: je tuerais plutôt que de ......


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> RECTIFICATION :
> 
> 
> T'en a*t* d'la chaaaance !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt mourir que de me faire ôter ma "pomme" informatique ..
> Je suis fou ou quoi? .... rectificatif: je tuerais plutôt que de ......



Je pensais à celle de ton avatar !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

>



Mieux lire...


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

>


AS= ambition subliminale
AT= ambition théatrale


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mieux lire...



Merki


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> AS= ambition subliminale
> AT= ambition théatrale



AM (Ah Merdalor)


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Merki



ZENPRIT


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> AM (Ah Merdalor)


AU = aération urgente


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

regardez moi tout ces lèves tôt en ce dernier jour de l'année
vous s'en avez de la chance !

ce soir je revois des potes de 10 ans (ah les souvenirs de mobilettes dans le froid, la morve au nez, les doigts collés au guidon ... ) : 4 couples, un bébé de 3 mois et un  autre en route...

putain quel coup de vieux mais bon on garde la forme quand même

on evitera quand même de fumer dans la maison, de ne pas boire à en vomir
et surtout on prendra pas la mobilette pour revenir chez maman

on a grandit, un couple (ben oui) d'ami rettappe une barraque à cransac les thermes !
ils font 500 bornes et la copine de maternelle est enceinte de 4 mois :hein: 

pour une fois je crois que je vais passer un bon jour de l'an !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> la copine de maternelle est enceinte de 4 mois :hein:



du coup, elle est en passe de devenir "la copine maternelle" 

Si tu savais comme je me souviens bien du temps des mobylettes ... près de 40 années après, alors que les copines de maternelle de mon fils commencent à faire des bébés ! :mouais:


----------



## lumai (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * _"Henri tu veux manger quoi ce soir pour le diner ? Un truc exceptionnel, qui te fait plaisir ?
> - Des crêpes à la confiture ou au miel avec un chocolat chaud !
> - Non mais ça c'est pas exceptionnel !
> - Non mais ça me fait plaisir. Tu m'as demandé "qui me fait plaisir" : je te dis."_
> :mouais:



Arf ! 
Chez nous à Noël, ils se sont régalés de pâtes à la sauce bolognaise maison... Ils préfèrent ça aux St Jacques...  Et tout le monde est content !


----------



## Nephou (31 Décembre 2005)

*là maintenant ?*
je me dis que c'est bon pour les bras un bébé _ça commence vraiement à trois mois les dents ?. _Pour la dextérité aussi _se faire un café, stériliser le biberon, le refermer sans mettre les doigts partout dessus avec Élodie dans le bras gauche_. Je vais peut-être faire le ménage si elle se réveille pas. Ces jours-ci tout endormissement est sujet à réveil aléatoie et violent.

La neige ne tombe plus mais la fatigue encore un peu. Ce soir ce sera réveillon avec les bébés de l'année. Je repense fugitivement à mon interne préférée d'astreinte aujourd'hui et demain. La pneumologie c'est cool : ça évite les patch. Je pense à mon Groupe, leader mondial des gaz industriels et médicaux&#8482;. Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que ma prime est indirectement liée aux locations de concentrateurs d'oxygène et autres CPAP*. Je me sens dérisoire. Je pense à Hélène et ses c½urs usés.

Je ne peux m'emêcher de vous souhaiter à tous un joyeux réveillon.

_ *continuous positive airway pressure soit : « ventilation continue sous pression positive »
_


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

buh ! :sleep:
j'étais chez un pote cette nuit pour son anniv...; j'ai du dormir 3h là....
ce soir on r'met ça !


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

La nuit arrive à petit pas... Les gens se préparent à faire la fête... 


*Wizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...*  à TOUtes les Filles............ et TOus les garçons....     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Décembre 2005)

Bien le Wizzzzzzzzzzzzz à toi également !


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

Pour toi également et à l'année prochaine....... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi également et à l'année prochaine....... :love:



Tiens voilà dory gallagher...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

*Gallagher ?*
ou phore ?









:bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Gallagher ?*
> ou phore ?
> 
> 
> ...



*Ce doit être ce qu'on appelle*
du comique de répétition !





:mouais:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Décembre 2005)

Gros bisous à vous pour cette nouvelle année.  :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (31 Décembre 2005)

moral au plus bas...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

C'est les fêtes c'est normal.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Là maintenat, je me demande : à quoi bon ces fêtes. J'ai payé un gibier 20 euros, à 50 % de son prix d'origine. On en a bouféé une toute petite tranche en ayant plus faim. On en profite à peine, même si c'est bon, pendant qu'avec cette somme on nourirait une école somalienne pendant une semaine...

C'était la minute de mauvaise conscience et de bons sentiments.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Le gibier faut l'acheter aux chasseurs... c'est bien moins cher...

Moi du coup j'en bouffe toute l'année, faut juste que je me cache pour ""travailler" la viande, sinon j'ai droit à une crise d'hystérie...

Car lorsque moi je vois un type qui découpe minutieusement un demi chamois, ou une biche, d'autre voient la scène du pere noel est une ordure, ou ils débitent le type dans la baignoire... 

A part ces menus tracas, le gibier c'est le top... et puis moi j'aime quand ça pue le sang chaud...

C'est pas de ma faute... j'aime avoir les mains poisseuses...

Pourquoi j'dis ça moi...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> moral au plus bas...


le mien indique le bas aussi, a non le haut, a ben c'est pas mon moral alors


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le gibier faut l'acheter aux chasseurs... c'est bien moins cher...


J'ai déjà chasser à la ford fiesta, mais c'était un renard et les os étaient pétés


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Toi de toute façon tu moralises avec la queue...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

Là, entre deux petits fours, j'encode sous itunes les 170 cds de l'intégrale de Mozart :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

quel couillon de faire ça en 2005 aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai que ça pouvait attendre 2006...

Va pas s'envoler mozart...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

j'te jure, à ben y reste 4 h alors je vais encoder 170 cd

2 gniaffes


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Décembre 2005)

Les types s'étonnent de pas avoir d'ami aprés !!!!

Mais il se permet d'encoder mozart devant tout le monde le 31 Décembre alors que l'anniversaire d'amok !!!

C'est n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

Amo, s'il te plait, wikipedia m'a assez fait chier ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les types s'étonnent de pas avoir d'ami aprés !!!!
> 
> Mais il se permet d'encoder mozart devant tout le monde le 31 Décembre alors que l'anniversaire d'amok !!!
> 
> C'est n'importe quoi !!!



Bon, bein j'vais plutôt charger des photos de Q sur limewire...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2005)

ça c'était ma résolution 2006


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

j'ai jamais essayé aec limewire


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le mien indique le bas aussi, a non le haut, a ben c'est pas mon moral alors


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Janvier 2006)

Assez dit de conneries...
Au lit et fissa !! 

Bonne nuit...:love:

enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

9 minutes...

Quel timing...:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

Je m'en fous !


----------



## maiwen (1 Janvier 2006)

je suis de retour ! 

j'ai du rater plein de choses, des conneries me dit-on, tiens tiens  ... mais alors rattraper tout ça ... impossible 



'nannée :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (1 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Alors ?
> _Ce bûcheron ?_
> 
> :love:


'y z'ont pas de bucherons dans les Vosges :mouais: ... 

ils ont des jolis skieurs de fond en pantalons spéciaux moulants mais ils passent trop vite on n'a pas le temps de bien regarder et ... enfin je dis ça ... je dis rien


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Y a vraiment plus salaud que moi décidément ! le voisin joue de la perceuse à 10h du mat le premier de l'an


----------



## dool (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a vraiment plus salaud que moi décidément ! le voisin joue de la perceuse à 10h du mat le premier de l'an



Plus salaud parceque toi t'as pas une mèche aussi puissante ?  Ca joue pas du marteau piqueur chez toi ?!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Plus salaud parceque toi t'as pas une mèche aussi puissante ?  Ca joue pas du marteau piqueur chez toi ?!


Non mais en matant Happiness hier soir avec mon colloc ont à eu une idée qui s'est traduite par une salve de sms foireux  t'en as pas reçu un d'ailleurs ??


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ils ont des jolis skieurs de fond en pantalons spéciaux moulants mais ils passent trop vite on n'a pas le temps de bien regarder et ... enfin je dis ça ... je dis rien




des fois je pense que sonnyboy  a raison


----------



## maiwen (1 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des fois je pense que sonnyboy a raison


mais ! mais !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des fois je pense que sonnyboy  a raison



Sonnyboy a toujours raison.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ! mais !


T'inquiète c'est une qualité


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ! mais !



ce n'est pas sale, tu a le droit de regardé les appendices largement visible vous des combinaisons moulant de tout ces monsieur


----------



## maiwen (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète c'est une qualité


vu par toi forcément  

mackie arrete de dire n'importe quoi je les voyais de dos !


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mackie arrete de dire n'importe quoi je les voyais de dos !



justement ton regarde ne devais être porté bien haut


----------



## maiwen (1 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement ton regarde ne devais être porté bien haut


hey !!! mais il m'a tout déformé m'a page de tableau de bord ce ticon !!

maintenant j'ai des espèces de bellâtres trop musclés tout moches vêtus de cuir ... pouark beurk ... je vais me faire griller par mes parents :rose:

vous voulez pas me bouler ? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

non. on ne veut pas.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

si rouge


----------



## maiwen (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> non. on ne veut pas.


mais toi t'es trop méchant de toute façon  

:sleep: je suis fatiguée j'ai l'impression qu'il est 16h alors qu'on n'a pas encore bouffé :mouais: flute flute flute ... et je peux même pas me "reposer" :hein:

edit : sm, te gène pas, du moment que ça vire ces laids de mon écran
edit 2 : twamaime


----------



## dool (1 Janvier 2006)

Passe par derrière.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

ok dool


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ok dool




chacun son tour sm  c'est a moi cette fois si


----------



## dool (1 Janvier 2006)

Mackie ! Ma plus belle déclaration d'amour !  

Hey, je ne suis pas qu'*UN* trou !! ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais toi t'es trop méchant de toute façon



Tu n'imagines pas à quel point.

Surtout quand la colère froide me prend.

La colère froide, celle qui ne crie pas, celle qui parle peu, celle qui calcule, celle qui pèse, celle qui met en place, celle qui mesure.

Celle que tout le monde ne connait pas, et tant mieux parce que ça ferait refuser du monde dans les cimetières.


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hey, je ne suis pas qu'*UN* trou !! ...



non 3 et des grandes oreilles


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

il fait beau, la neige fond, on est enfin en 2006 :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Janvier 2006)

Ton nouveau boulot approche


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> il fait beau, la neige fond, on est enfin en 2006 :love:



*Pourquoi*
enfin ?


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

Chico : oui, c'est demain. Enfin, mon contrat commence aujourd'hui, mais c'est un jour férié et en plus c'est un dimanche : 

lpfdls : parce que 2005 n'a pas été une très bonne année pour moi, même si elle se fini bien sur certains points !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> 2005 n'a pas été une très bonne année pour moi, même si elle se fini bien sur certains points !



*Tout ça*
c'est dans ta tête.

Tu continueras à avoir des joies et des galères, de bons et de mauvais moments et ce, tout au long de ta vie.
La notion de temps est le premier des conditionnements, l'essentiel est au delà de tout cette poudre aux yeux.


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

oui certes ! 
mais j'ai eu une belle collection de mauvais moments ces 6 derniers mois... 2005 ne restera pas un bon cru pour moi !

Mais aussi beaucoup d'autres bon moments :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Super, j'en suis au 43 ème cd de l'encodage de l'intégrale de Mozart !
  :rateau: :rose: :love:  
Ok, je sors :casse:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> oui certes !
> mais j'ai eu une belle collection de mauvais moments ces 6 derniers mois... 2005 ne restera pas un bon cru pour moi !
> 
> Mais aussi beaucoup d'autres bon moments :love:



Oh minou...

Il est tout triste...

T'as interet à prendre l'habitude parce qu'il te reste 40 ou 50 belles années à en chier...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh minou...
> 
> Il est tout triste...
> 
> T'as interet à prendre l'habitude parce qu'il me reste 40 ou 50 belles années à vous en faire chier...



... Voilààààààààà!... C'est mieux quand c'est traduit...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as interet à prendre l'habitude parce qu'il te reste 40 ou 50 belles années à en chier...



Avec la mort du mac prévue par certains pour cette année, le forum n'en a peut-être pas pour si longtemps...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Voilààààààààà!... C'est mieux quand c'est traduit...



Pfff... tu m'as fait douter...
Je pensais avoir écrit ça, je me suis dit, zut lapsus...


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Avec la mort du mac prévue par certains pour cette année, le forum n'en a peut-être pas pour si longtemps...


Qui à prévu ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Qui à prévu ça ?



Bah, on dit ça chaque année, alors j'extrapole !


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Janvier 2006)

ah ouais...

 :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Fais ch*er tout ces bons voeux... 

Des milliers posts pour souhaiter à tout le monde le meilleur :mouais: 

Bon ok, on sait tous que le monde est, ce que l'on en fait...

Alors je résume: à nouvel an on souhaite à tous bonheur et prospérité ( qui le pense vraiment ?)
et le reste de l'année on demande tout les jours au gens comment ça va ? ah oui !... et une fois par année c'est le rituel de l'anniversaire, plus pour mesdames quelques fêtes commerciales de plus...

Bref...je vous la souhaite...comme vous la voulez...
Et surtout je vous souhaite de pouvoir affronter les difficultés et les mauvais moments si par malheur il devaient vous tomber dessus...

So long....


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

je finis la bouteille de champ d'hier


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je finis la bouteille de champ d'hier



Je vais en rechercher une caisse ...

L'année commence bien


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

quoi t'as une caisse de réserve ??? putain amène je fais une bouffe !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quoi t'as une caisse de réserve ??? putain amène je fais une bouffe !!!!!



Moi aussi, j'viens de la lacher


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Fais ch*er tout ces bons voeux...
> 
> Des milliers posts pour souhaiter à tout le monde le meilleur :mouais:



Et t'as encore rien vu ! Attends un peu la keynote... Tu vas voir le nombre de mythos qui pensent avoir un avis intéressant !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Janvier 2006)

Toute cette violence gratuite...

Tu me diras y a plus guère que ça de gratuit de nos jours...


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toute cette violence gratuite...
> 
> Tu me diras y a plus guère que ça de gratuit de nos jours...




Même pas certain...il parait que tout ce paie un jour :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as encore rien vu ! Attends un peu la keynote... Tu vas voir le nombre de mythos qui pensent avoir un avis intéressant !



C'est clair, on était sur l'ultraflood le 24 décembre et je disais : vivement le 10 qu'on ait un vrai fil à flood !
Ceci dit je ne suis pas le dernier dans ces occasions.
5 pages pour dire que l'Apple store est fermé, 2 qu'il est ouvert, 15 pages de réactions à chaud dans l'heure et une 20aine les jours suivants.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Allez, plus qu'une quarantaine de CDs et j'ai fini d'encoder l'intégrale de Mozart !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

N'année... :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (2 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Wé ben a-yeur !
> 
> 
> Là maintenant j'ai reçu un coup de boule... gris de notre ami à tous.
> ...



toi tu sais pas apprécier les v½ux qui te sont envoyés


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Tu parles des bookmarks ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

Mais là ménant, c'est le premier jour ouvrable de la première semaine du premier mois de la prem ... nouvelle année. Donc, fini rigoler, au boulot tout le monde et qu'ça saute !


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

boulot   ... cours  ... partiel cet aprèm sur ... je sais même pas sur quoi ! 

féchié 

mais ça va


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais là ménant, c'est le premier jour ouvrable de la première semaine du premier mois de la prem ... nouvelle année. Donc, fini rigoler, au boulot tout le monde et qu'ça saute !




ça va pas non !!!


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

Je viens d'installer la Web cam que je viens de reçevoir! :love: (QuickCam Pro 4000)
La Poste m'a apporté mon dernier cadeau de Noel!! :love: :love: 
Mais pourquoi un si gros colis pour une si petite chose!!!! :rateau: :mouais:

Bon aller zou j'vais aller prendre mon p'tit dèj!!


----------



## dool (2 Janvier 2006)

Préparation psychologique, mise à disposition de l'environnement pour de bonnes conditions mentales...je vais l'écrire cette foutu lettre maintenant que je suis seule...ça va être l'ouragan ! Ma petite force : savoir que maintenant je peux partager et me faire comprendre sans créer de cataclysme évident. Merci à l'ami qui me la fait savoir hier soir, grâce à toi je mets le pied en plein dedans là ! 
Je monte au 15ème étage...je saute !


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais là ménant, c'est le premier jour ouvrable de la première semaine du premier mois de la prem ... nouvelle année. Donc, fini rigoler, au boulot tout le monde et qu'ça saute !


Laisses-nous le temps de digérer nom d'un chien ..... les bruits incongrus d'estomac sont interdits sur les lieus de travail ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'installer la Web cam que je viens de reçevoir! :love: (QuickCam Pro 4000)
> La Poste m'a apporté mon dernier cadeau de Noel!! :love: :love:
> Mais pourquoi un si gros colis pour une si petite chose!!!! :rateau: :mouais:
> 
> Bon aller zou j'vais aller prendre mon p'tit dèj!!



Ah bon, c'était pas l'postier, alors ... Le cadeau !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Préparation psychologique, mise à disposition de l'environnement pour de bonnes conditions mentales...je vais l'écrire cette foutu lettre maintenant que je suis seule...ça va être l'ouragan ! Ma petite force : savoir que maintenant je peux partager et me faire comprendre sans créer de cataclysme évident. Merci à l'ami qui me la fait savoir hier soir, grâce à toi je mets le pied en plein dedans là !
> Je monte au 15ème étage...je saute !



:mouais: Tu pourrais, s'il te plais, confirmer qu'on doit se réjouir de ce post ??? Il à un côté ambigu qui m'inquiète un peu


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, c'était pas l'postier, alors ... Le cadeau !



Et non!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Ben j'habite au 15ème


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

Je reprend une gorgée de thé (bouillant),
je vous souhaite une bonne année
je pense à autre chose,
et je souris en silence.
cette année, ma pose :
tout prendre comme une chance.







(et pis j'vais m'en ch'ter une, parce que la poésie, ça va cinq minutes mais c'est pas ça qui nourit son bonhomme, acrédiou ! )


----------



## dool (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'habite au 15ème



Eh merde j'me suis encore trompée de porte !! 


Oui Pascal, y'a pas de smileys gnangnan mais c'est un post annonciateur d'un bon pas en avant !  ... L'autre il s'inquiète ! :rose:    
(Pas trop de réjouissances quand même, je vais m'en prendre plein la gueule à côté ! )


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

En gros tu retournes à l'école ???


----------



## dool (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En gros tu retournes à l'école ???



Euh nan ! Perdu ! C'est une lettre beaucoup plus importante, qui va régler mon passé ( in ch'allah )avant de créer mon futur !  ...


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> cette année, ma pose :
> tout prendre comme une chance.



Bonne Philosophie!!!   
Mais pas si facile à appliquer....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

Ben si ! par exemple tu chopes la chtouille ben c'est une chance ! ça veut dire que t'as baiser !


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ! par exemple tu chopes la chtouille ben c'est une chance ! ça veut dire que t'as baiser !



Pfffff MDR!!
à c malin (ironique)!


----------



## iNano (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> boulot   ... cours  ... partiel cet aprèm sur ... je sais même pas sur quoi !
> 
> féchié
> 
> mais ça va


T'as déjà repris ? Pffff...  
Bonne année quand même !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

C'est férié aujourd'hui ici


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est férié aujourd'hui ici




Pas pour tous


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est férié aujourd'hui ici


Moi c'est férié tous les jours...:hein:


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est férié tous les jours...:hein:




Ils travaillent plus au paradis...? :mouais: 

Je savais bien que le bon Dieu et ses Anges avaient laissé tomber


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Ils travaillent plus au paradis...? :mouais:
> 
> Je savais bien que le bon Dieu et ses Anges avaient laissé tomber



    Mais non mais non...c juste le paradis ici, c'est quand on revient sur terre qu'on bosse, là on réalise un nouveau business plan, pour remotiver tous ces humains...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Là, maintenant, je rigole devant un SM...


----------



## Pierrou (2 Janvier 2006)

bon ben, voilà...Fin de vacances 
J'ai enlevé mon bonnet de Noël, j'ai fait ma valise, je vais prendre mon Tie Fighter pour retourner à Angers, ou j'ai pas internet...zallez me voir moins souvent à zoner ici, je le crains... :sick:

Enfin bon, voilà quoi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon ben, voilà...Fin de vacances
> J'ai enlevé mon bonnet de Noël, j'ai fait ma valise, je vais prendre mon Tie Fighter pour retourner à Angers, ou j'ai pas internet...zallez me voir moins souvent à zoner ici, je le crains... :sick:
> 
> Enfin bon, voilà quoi !



bonne route, et fais attention au X-wing...


----------



## Pierrou (2 Janvier 2006)

Mouarf !  :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je rigole devant un SM...



Génial ton lien!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Génial ton lien!!!!




Ouais on y voit un superbe mouton vers la fin ... :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais on y voit un superbe mouton vers la fin ... :rateau:



  à toi aussi il t'a fait des clins d'oeils...:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

la plupart des étudiants ne travaillent mais nous à la Sorbonne-nouvelle oui messieurs,  nous travaillons un lendemain de rentrage tôt le matin 

et en plus j'ai foiré mon premier partiel ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

T'inquiète t'en louperas d'autres ...  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la plupart des étudiants ne travaillent mais nous à la Sorbonne-nouvelle oui messieurs,  nous travaillons un lendemain de rentrage tôt le matin
> 
> et en plus j'ai foiré mon premier partiel ...




Décidément je ne regrette pas ma période d'étudiant  

Et tu feras mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Décidément je ne regrette pas ma période d'étudiant
> 
> Et tu feras mieux la prochaine fois


...  ... la prochaine fois ça s'appelle les rattrapages  :hein: 

féchié


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...  ... la prochaine fois ça s'appelle les rattrapages  :hein:
> 
> féchié




Au moins ils existent  

Et puis tant que tu n'as pas les résultats


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...  ... la prochaine fois ça s'appelle les rattrapages  :hein:
> 
> féchié


 
T'avais qu'à bosser !!!!


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Au moins ils existent
> 
> Et puis tant que tu n'as pas les résultats


oui mais bon ... c'était pas copie blanche mais à peu près ... même pas une page et écrit gros tu vas pas loin :mouais:

edit : sonny je te merde , on voit que tu me connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

t'inquiètes mes premiers partiels c'était : 4/20 ; 6/20 ; 2/20 .... en ayant bosser comme une dingue et en ayant mis des tonnes sur la copies  

mais en fait ils saquent les premiers partiels histoire de dégouter et d'épurer un peu. 
Après, les notes se normalisent  

Enfin ça se passait comme ça dans ma banlieue de bron mais à la sorbonne heu ... je sais pas

Sinon, j'étais au boulot aujourd'hui pour changer et puis il ne s'est rien passé mais j'ai gagné plusieurs fois au spider solitaire

Ah sisi bonne année. (J'ai oublié de le dire à pratiquement tous les clients qui s'en sont souvenus en repartant  )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

En début de fac les profs sont énérvés en corrigeant les copies car certains bacheliers écrivent à peine le Français, les compte-rendus de corrections sont édifiants. Une copie courte mais bien construite, prouvant que l'étudiant a travaillé et a les capacités de faire de bonnes études peut s'en sortir. C'est quoi la matière, si c'est pas indiscret ?:rose:


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> En début de fac les profs sont énérvés en corrigeant les copies car certains bacheliers écrivent à peine le Français, les compte-rendus de corrections sont édifiants. Une copie courte mais bien construite, prouvant que l'étudiant a travaillé et a les capacités de faire de bonnes études peut s'en sortir. C'est quoi la matière, si c'est pas indiscret ?:rose:


la matière c'était littérature anglaise ...

le problème c'est que vraiment j'avais pas révisé parce que ... franchement .. les vacances de noel pour réviser ... c'est pas top
et que donc y'a pas de copie bien construite parce que j'ai été incapable de parler du sujet à part "le modernism c'est un mouvement du 20ème s. gnagna" et que de toute façon il fallait parler d'oeuvres alors que je n'en connaissait aucune (et on n'en parle pas dans le cours)

ça va ptet pas me tuer ma matière mais ça soule quand même , j'ai jamais autant foiré un exam, devoir ou quoi ( hum ou presque ... mais la philo ça comptait pas  )

edit : et puis cette épreuve de 3/4 d'heure ça m'a déstabilisée ... trop de temps pour ne rien faire, mais pas assez pour vraiment faire quelque chose


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : sonny je te merde , on voit que tu me connais pas



Je connais personne ici, et c'est trés bien ainsi.


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Sur ces belles paroles : *SANTE !! *


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Décidément je ne regrette pas ma période d'étudiant



ça, c'est un truc que je n'ai jamais eu envie de dire  
Si la fac c'est le bagne, on m'a caché quelque chose !


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est un truc que je n'ai jamais eu envie de dire
> Si la fac c'est le bagne, on m'a caché quelque chose !




C'est mitigé en effet, mais globalement je préfère récolter les fruits de mes études..que la longue période de plantation des fruits que je récolte de temps en temps...


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

reprise des cours dans 4h...:hein: :sleep: 

bizarre impression... :rose: 
il me manque quelque chose...

enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> reprise des cours dans 4h...:hein: :sleep:
> 
> bizarre impression... :rose:
> il me manque quelque chose...
> ...



Pas de monnaie pour payer le café ??


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

T'es au taquet


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Maximum overdrive dés le matin...


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> reprise des cours dans 4h...:hein: :sleep:
> 
> bizarre impression... :rose:
> il me manque quelque chose...
> ...


du sommeil ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> reprise des cours dans 4h...:hein: :sleep:
> 
> bizarre impression... :rose:
> il me manque quelque chose...
> ...




L'envie ? un mec ? la motivation ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'envie ? un mec ? la motivation ?




les trois peut etre bien ! :rose:

finalement levée à a bourre, mal de crâne, pas envie d'y aller..:sleep:


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> du sommeil ?



ça doit être ça finalement...:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> les trois peut etre bien ! :rose:
> 
> finalement levée à a bourre, mal de crâne, pas envie d'y aller..:sleep:




En ce qui me concerne les mecs je m'en tape  , mais la motivation et l'envie sont absents...

Hop un café please !!

Qui en veut ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne les mecs je m'en tape  , mais la motivation et l'envie sont absents...
> 
> Hop un café please !!
> 
> Qui en veut ?



moi, moi moi !! un grand café...


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> moi, moi moi !! un grand café...




Il est prêt..

 bonne journée


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qui en veut ?



Moi aussi!  

Bonne journée! 



			
				MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> reprise des cours dans 4h...:hein: :sleep:
> 
> bizarre impression... :rose:
> il me manque quelque chose...
> ...



Quand je lis ça, je me sens heureuse de ne plus subir cela!
:love: 
Bon courage!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi les mecs je m'en tape !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je lis ça, je me sens heureuse de ne plus subir cela!
> :love:
> Bon courage!!



Profite ! Tu verras bien assez vite le moment où tu serai heureuse que ça recommence


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi les mecs je m'en tape !!!



 Tu te tapes des mecs ! T'as viré ta cutie ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Bon allez un café, hé bé, :afraid: l'année fait pas semblant de démarrer, et c'est en hurlant, elle devait être sous pression tout le weekend...
> _YeaaaaaAAAAaaah !_< Lien brulant.
> :hein:
> ...


Il est un peu béta roger sur sa moto non?Il faut le prevenir que ca brule


----------



## Pierrou (3 Janvier 2006)

salut salut ! 

allez hop ! 
c'est reparti pour le second trimestre 

par contre, qu'est ce qu'on se les caille ! :sick:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Profite ! Tu verras bien assez vite le moment où tu serai heureuse que ça recommence



Oui ça se pourrait bien! Mais pourvu que se soit le plus tard possible!!!! :love:


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Damard© !


Avec un T


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je dessine des plantes tropicales, j'adore !



J'adore aussi!!!  Tu peux pas nous en montrer qq unes.... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Il a soigneusement masqué une partie des claques dont les noms laissent rêveurs


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Au fond à gauche dans le vase grec...
> 
> :love:



Merci!   C'est un Monstera deliciosa?!
Très bien réalisé!!! Superbe :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Nan Aubade


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

oups dyssexie


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oups dyssexie



Et là, fallait lire quoi ? Bi sexualité ou dyslexie ?


----------



## Patamach (3 Janvier 2006)

tiens une paire de gros seins viennent de passer ...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tiens une paire de gros seins viennent de passer ...


On parle de calques, pas d'onglets !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

J'aime pas trop l'onglet, je prefere la cote de boeuf.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop l'onglet, je prefere la cote de boeuf.



Et après, pour éliminer, tu peux prendre la côte entre Eze Village et le col d'Eze, au choix, à pieds ou en vélo !


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

réveil compliqué...:sleep:

Plus d'aspirine...:hein: 
pffff


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> réveil compliqué...:sleep:
> 
> Plus d'aspirine...:hein:
> pffff



Pareil y'a pas une heure... Un vertige de crève et mal à une molaire... J'vais me recoucher ou faire couler quelques cafetières...


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

oui un café  merci , avec un sucre.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> réveil compliqué...:sleep:
> 
> Plus d'aspirine...:hein:
> pffff


Une bonne baise et hop plus de migraine


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Dixit "l'aspirine suisse" ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2006)

Un bon suppo et plus de mal de dos.


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne baise et hop plus de migraine


ho non pas ce maintenant j'ai mal a la tête


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un bon suppo et plus de mal de dos.




Ouais un suppo ... :mouais:


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne baise et hop plus de migraine


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Moui moui moui...


----------



## .Steff (3 Janvier 2006)

bon allez moi je vais débaucher.
Pis je vais rentrer chez moi.
J'ai un peu mal a la tête alors..:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

ce qu'elle peut m'énerver ma mère quand elle prend cette voix stupide au téléphone


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

pause ibuprofène...
plus que nécessaire...



j'attends


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> pause ibuprofène...
> plus que nécessaire...
> 
> j'attends









Voilà!!! tu n'as que l'embarras du choix...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

J'âime quand tu m'appelles comme ça :love:


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> pause ibuprofène...
> plus que nécessaire...
> 
> 
> ...


Il ne va pas tarder  à venir soeur Anne


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'âime quand tu m'appelles comme ça :love:




Toi aussi !! :love: 

J'en ai des fourmis dans mon sabre laser


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà!!! tu n'as que l'embarras du choix...



 Et ensuite&#8230;


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'âime quand tu m'appelles comme ça :love:



:love::love::love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Arrête ils vont piger sinon


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love::love:




SM un médic. à lui tout seul


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arrête ils vont piger sinon



Trop tard


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

*Avis important !!*

Non je ne sais pas ce que fricote SM avec MACcossinelle  

Marre de ces MP ... je suis vert mais pas un numéro gratuit....   

La hotline c'est Sonny qui la tient ( et pas seulement) ..


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Avis important !!*
> 
> Non je ne sais pas ce que fricote SM avec MACcossinelle
> 
> ...



quel homme quand il gueule ce mouette :love:

bah quit à lancer des rumeurs


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quel homme quand il gueule ce mouette :love:
> 
> bah quit à lancer des rumeurs




On est bientôt à la keynote  Steve me demande de faire diversion  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Avis important !!*
> 
> Non je ne sais pas ce que fricote SM avec MACcossinelle
> 
> ...


Donne moi les noms !!!!!


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donne moi les noms !!!!!




Des femmes jalouses


----------



## dool (3 Janvier 2006)

Ah merde ! c'est quoi ton adresse que je te menace aussi !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'elle peut m'énerver ma mère quand elle prend cette voix stupide au téléphone



Le pire c'est quand tu prends la même voix à ton tour


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est quand tu prends la même voix à ton tour


ça n'arrivera pas  mon dieu :afraid:


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

quand je serai grande je veux être photographe de ciel


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Avis important !!*
> 
> Non je ne sais pas ce que fricote SM avec MACcossinelle
> 
> ...




:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quand je serai grande je veux être photographe de ciel




T'as raison, parce que si tu l'étais en étant petite, il te faudrait un zoom plus puissant ! :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorsque je serais grand....:rateau: ..je serais pilote de sous marin de montagne


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:




*Avis important*

trop de rumeurs tuent les rumeurs 

:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque je serais grand....:rateau: ..je serais pilote de sous marin de montagne




Vous avez bien l'America's Cup ... Alors sait-on jamais !


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez bien l'America's Cup ... Alors sait-on jamais !




oui mais les voiles en montagne, ça coince dans les tunnels :rateau: 

...alors je préfère les sous marins...

Bon le porte avion c'est sympa aussi pour les grillades...

Et si tout cela ne fonctionne pas j'ai une solution de secours....

Je serais gynécologue militaire...na !!


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

_Parfumé_...avec un encens (qui sent la beuh d'après certains )

_Fruité..._Bière à la cerise !_ 

_et toujours pas d'enveloppe :hein:


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

> e serais gynécologue militaire...na !!



:mouais: tu es sur?



> et toujours pas d'enveloppe


Je t'en envoie une? Petite ou grande?


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tu es sur?




je cherche de nouveaux débouchés  

Je diversifie mes activités...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Oui débouchés ... C'est bien le terme ..


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui débouchés ... C'est bien le terme ..




Un trou dans le marché :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> j'attends



Tu attends quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Avis important !!*
> 
> Non je ne sais pas ce que fricote SM avec MACcossinelle
> 
> ...



Molo.

Merci.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Molo.
> 
> Merci.




Oui Sonny :rose:  

Je sais ...j'y vais un peu fort...mais...

Mais c'est à chaque fois la même chose lorsque je me roule, nu,  dans un nid de fourmis rouges...j'attrape une fumante de douze et j'explose le compteur à gaz...

Vais retourner dans mon sous marin étudier la gynécologie militaire :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu attends quoi ?



la question serait plus..."Tu attends qui?"


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> la question serait plus..."Tu attends qui?"




J'ai un tapis volant...il va pas vite,  mais il arrive toujours


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui Sonny :rose:
> 
> Je sais ...j'y vais un peu fort...mais...
> 
> ...



M'en tape.

Je veux pas qu'on m'emmerde.

Et pour l'instant j'ai toujours fait en sorte de pas l'être, d'une manière ou d'une autre.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> M'en tape.
> 
> Je veux pas qu'on m'emmerde.
> 
> Et pour l'instant j'ai toujours fait en sorte de pas l'être, d'une manière ou d'une autre.




ok je sort la pelle à neige


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Ah t'as une pelle ?? :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah t'as une pelle ?? :love:




deux :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Tu m'excites là !


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah t'as une pelle ?? :love:


je me disais aussi ! 

Tu viens quand en Suisse toi ? on a un plan à trois visiblement ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Le pb de la suisse, c'est les suissses...


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

tant qu'il y a de la fondue et des pelles...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Faut faire gaffe aux pelles, elles coupent parfois....


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pb de la suisse, c'est les suissses...




Il y a quelques étrangers pour remonter le niveau...

Mais globalement les Suisse sont


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire gaffe aux pelles, elles coupent parfois....


ce qui m'intéresse, c'est le plat...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le pb de la suisse, c'est les suissses...


 surtout la prononciation vraiment pas facile : va te prononcer ça toi "suissses" !  :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce qui m'intéresse, c'est le plat...



Et ouais...

tu as ta place ici...


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce qui m'intéresse, c'est le plat...




ah ?

moi la neige après un bon sauna..avec ....:rose: :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> surtout la prononciation vraiment pas facile : va te prononcer ça toi "suissses" !  :hein:



Tu connais pas la double crème toi !! 

oui enfin...je dis ça....


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

tu voudras toujours pas dire qui, toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> surtout la prononciation vraiment pas facile : va te prononcer ça toi "suissses" !  :hein:



Toi, shut up !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire gaffe aux pelles, elles coupent parfois....


Humhum si je puis me permettre d'intervenir ainsi dans le débat, n'étant pas moi-même une spécialiste de la pelle il me semble, toutefois, intéressant d'ajouter qu'une pelle (se)roule parfois.

Aussi


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu voudras toujours pas dire qui, toi !




AES c'est en Mars


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

je connais la théorie, je manque de pratique ces derniers temps


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Humhum si je puis me permettre d'intervenir ainsi dans le débat, n'étant pas moi-même une spécialiste de la pelle il me semble, toutefois, intéressant d'ajouter qu'une pelle (se)roule parfois.
> 
> Aussi



L'ambiance n'est pas au roulage de pelle me concernant ce soir.

mais plutot à l'équarissage.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Humhum si je puis me permettre d'intervenir ainsi dans le débat, n'étant pas moi-même une spécialiste de la pelle il me semble, toutefois, intéressant d'ajouter qu'une pelle (se)roule parfois.
> 
> Aussi




me croirais à Amsterdam  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi, shut up !!!


sheuteu heupe sheute heupe toi-même et puis "suissse" avec mes dents c'est tout simplment ridicule ... :rose: pfff mais ça tout l'monde s'en fiche 


....fpèce de fuifffe fa !


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> AES c'est en Mars


donc son sait quand la bergère vient en Suisse  :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je connais la théorie, je manque de pratique ces derniers temps




C'est comme le vélo...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme le vélo...


ouais mais encore faut-il que ce fût bien appris


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

T'as le casque tu risques rien !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as le casque tu risques rien !


je ne parlais pas de vélo  
Et puis de toutes façons mon casfque n'est pas des plus adapté pour la sécurité routière :sick:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais encore faut-il que ce fût bien appris



Rien ne se perd rien ne se créé, tout se transforme....


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je ne parlais pas de vélo




Je parlais pas de vélo non plus ..


----------



## sofiping (3 Janvier 2006)

tiens , là je vais souhaiter à Lorna une année pleine de ticheurts à envoyer  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tiens , là je vais souhaiter à Lorna une année pleine de ticheurts à envoyer  :love:


Tiens ben moi je vais souhaiter à Sofiping plein de beaux petits films à réaliser et à montrer  :love:


----------



## maiwen (3 Janvier 2006)

et moi je m'incruste et je fais des coucous et des bonnes années aux filles


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Bon, tout le monde est là...

Je propose un tombé de futal collectif...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tout le monde est là...
> 
> Je propose un tombé de futal collectif...




 Un tombé de futal collectif
pour bien commencer l'année deux mille siff _(et oh les dents hein bon ! )_


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tout le monde est là...



pas tout à fait...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

J'avais vu tu penses...

Faut pas mélanger le boulot et le plaisir !!!


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tout le monde est là...
> 
> Je propose un tombé de futal collectif...



Je dis pas non...mais avant faut que je le remonte


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

Tu faisais quoi là ???

Tu veux tater de ma pelle ma parole !!!


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Je suis un grand timide :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Ne succombe pas à la pelle de la montagne 

EDIT : A au fait, si tu cherches toujours à te recycler, je peux te proposer deux stages : charcutier zingueur ou boulanger charpentier. C'est en six mois, en FPC, et dans les deux cas, ça paie mieux que sous marinier de montagne ou gynécologue militaire.


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Ah ouais quand même .. :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne succombe pas à la pelle de la montagne
> 
> EDIT : A au fait, si tu cherches toujours à te recycler, je peux te proposer deux stages : charcutier zingueur ou boulanger charpentier. C'est en six mois, en FPC, et dans les deux cas, ça paie mieux que sous marinier de montagne ou gynécologue militaire.




J'hésite


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Fais pas ta mijaurée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Ou alors sinon, si la vie militaire t'attire, je crois qu'un poste de gérontologue aux armées va prochainement se libérer


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors sinon, si la vie militaire t'attire, je crois qu'un poste de gérontologue aux armées va prochainement se libérer




Je...:rose: 

Je vais me retirer  somptueusement   et discrètement sur cette merveilleuse et magnifique nouvelle...

A moi la pratique délicate, raffinée, culturisée....de cette nouvelle arme terrifiante que la gynécologie militaire....

Les ennemis ne sauront que faire, devant l'armée en furie de cette horde de femmes nues, dignement et magistralement suivent par le médecin militaire...

Toujours à la pointe de la technologie romanesque, et toujours chaud devant la détresse d'une patience prompt à courir au combat....

Je vous le dis, je le redis...ma vocation est aux armées, à moi mes légioneuses.... :love: 

:bebe: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

T'es au courant que les légionneuses ont des cornes et font bèèèèèèèè ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es au courant que les légionneuses ont des cornes et font bèèèèèèèè ?




J'ai une collection de bottes Chanel, à faire rougir Karl Lagerfeld... 

Tu me prend pour un novice ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Je ne faisais que me renseigner ... Pour pas que tu fasses ça au débotté et que tu sois pris au dépourvu !


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne faisais que me renseigner ... Pour pas que tu fasses ça au débotté et que tu sois pris au dépourvu !



Mon cabinet sera une grotte de l'amour :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Fait quand même gaffe à l'écho !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

La douleur t'égare mon petit toto !!!!


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

ce serait peut-être le moment d'ouvrir la version 2, on a dépassé les 200 pages...

Et on dit floodement


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Il s'agit simplement d'éviter que ce sujet soit fermé pour floodage (floodation ?) comme les précédents.*
> Y a d'autres endroits ou moyens de communication pour discuter et exercer son sens de la répartie complice.




Tu as raison :rose: 

Mea culpa..le rire avait pris possession de mon faible petit corps  

 c'est de la faute à Taho!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Là je lis les floodeurs se justifier, comment qu'c'est pas crébidle 


Bah c'est moins pire que dans les users de la nuit


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je lis les floodeurs se justifier, comment qu'c'est pas crébidle




On va pas non plus en faire tout un fromage...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Houla ! pas de fromage là maintenant :sick:


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

Aïe ca parle de fromage par la.Il est pas un peu tot pour ca?
Beuuuurk


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

En même temps personne n'a parlé de se défromager l'minaret...

ça aurait pu être pire...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Oh ça vient dès que je trouve la compatibilité entre ce presse-agrume et ce pompelemousse rose


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

Le pamplemousse agresse l'estomac vide.

C'est une insulte à la bonne tenue de faire ça moquette !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Il n'est pas vide, j'avale avant, moi


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

Gourmande !!!!


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

on m'appelle ??? 


Ah nan flûte...c'est pas le bon fil


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ce serait peut-être le moment d'ouvrir la version 2, on a dépassé les 200 pages...
> 
> Et on dit floodement



pas du tout, on dit floudrement !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pompelemousse



Ça s'écrit pas en trois mots, ça ? :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Taho! a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Non, on dit*
vous nous les brisez


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2006)

Je quitte ce thread hier soir, Robero parlait de "débauché", je reviens on en est à "pompe le mousse" et à "avanler"... Je vois que je n'ai pas raté grand chose en 6 pages!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Non, on dit*
> vous nous les brisez



Ben, vu le v½u de chasteté qu'un ascète édifiant comme toi n'a pas du manquer de faire, c'est pas bien grave !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

L'air du taon est bien piquant
ces jours-çi.


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est le froid qui est piquant...
> :sick:
> 
> _Je vais continuer à dessiner des poitrines rondes mais sages et des sourires._
> :love: :love:




 le froid ça fait ...  :rateau:   encore ce satané Mistral...  ras le bol... ça rentre partout.. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si tu parles de ma mizopoint, il faudrait que les z'amis de passage aillent relire celle de Finn Atlas en clôture des précédents tradadas.
> Il a (avait ?) tendance à considérer que le thème de ce fil était la porte ouverte au flood.
> _Ne lui donnez pas raison une fois de plus._
> 
> ...


 Maintenant là maintenant j'ai résolu une enigme  : j'ai comme l'impression d'avoir (enfin) retrouvé mon trident 
et puis je me dis :

 je ne reposterai plus sur macg pour ne rien dire
 je ne reposterai plus sur macg pour dire
 je ne reposterai plus sur macg pour rien
 je ne reposterai plus (autant) sur macg en 2006 comme ça au moins pas de dérapage 

Je suis pour les solutions radicales moi enfin en c'qui me concerne ! 

Bon ce fût un plaisir de revenir par ici :rateau: , non vraiment entre les private vraiment privées top privées, l'humour à décoder (entre connaisseurs), les allusions à la pelle (non je reviendrai pas sur ce sujet n'ayez pas peur ) la prochaine fois je réviserai avant de (re)poster .
Sinon je suis d'accord : faut pas flooder.

Sur ce passez une bonne journée, non ne vous en faites pas il m'en faut plus pour perdre ma bonne humeur !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Z'êtes toujour sexcessif aussi


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je mate star wars en ascii en mangeant des fusillis aux cêpes


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

le silence envahit mon clavier


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

on peut vraiment tout faire hein..le tout c'est d'y penser...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je mate star wars en ascii


Ha tient je connaissais pas ça!!! C'est excellent!!!  :love:


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha tient je connaissais pas ça!!! C'est excellent!!!  :love:


Tout est relatif quand même.Mais bon je ne suis pas fan de star wars a la base alors en ASCI...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon et ça , ça ne vous dit pas?   


SM tu vas en faire une Syncope...


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

comme c'est mimi!!!!!!!!!:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon et ça , ça ne vous dit pas?


Je crois que toi et moi ça va pas être possible


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Quatrième tasse de thé de la journée. On ne peut pas fumer ici. Je ne fume pas de toutes façons, mais c'est pour dire.
Et encore un mail écrit en chinois !
Oh toto ! Je ne connais pas ton appli, ce n'est pas la peine de m'envoyer les codes erreurs qu'elle te retourne !!

Privatisons la justice me dit mon collègue.
Oui ?
Euh... Je ne sais pas.
C'est un concours ?
Ben, je dirais... "Empalons les violeurs sur des pieux en bois"
C'est pas mal, hein ?

Etude - comprends rien; Page blanche.
Merde, déjà trois jours de consommé là dessus et j'y entrave que d'alle.

Vivement ce soir.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que toi et moi ça va pas être possible



Je t'avais prévenu!!! Regarde bien sous le lien, 2 lignes + bas....  
Bon aller faut que j'y aille moi...  A + tard


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Bon et ça , ça ne vous dit pas?
> 
> 
> SM tu vas en faire une Syncope...




 my god !


----------



## Grug2 (4 Janvier 2006)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les illus à la main, c'est qu'il y a un temps de sechage. :love:
café, cigarette, no sex, ça deconcentre.


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

no bisou ?   

moi je me mets à travailler  ... pour un partiel de demain matin


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> no bisou ?
> 
> moi je me mets à travailler  ... pour un partiel de demain matin


Aïe Bon courage!


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Aïe Bon courage!


merci 

mais ça va hein  ... enfin ça ira surement déjà moins bien demain devant le sujet  mais bon


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> mais ça va hein  ... enfin ça ira surement déjà moins bien demain devant le sujet  mais bon


t'auras qu'a penser à...nous...non pas ca tu vas te planter.
Mais le mieux c'est que tu révises.


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> t'auras qu'a penser à...nous...non pas ca tu vas te planter.
> Mais le mieux c'est que tu révises.


mais tout le programme de civilisation britannique du premier semestre ça va faire un peu beaucoup d'ici à demain matin, surtout si je continue de poster comme ça


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais tout le programme de civilisation britannique du premier semestre ça va faire un peu beaucoup d'ici à demain matin, surtout si je continue de poster comme ça


oui effectivement ca va faire un peu juste...Mais de tout facon ton travail durant le premier semestre ayant été des plus éfficaces et des plus sérieux, le partiel de demain devrait se passer sans embuches particulières:hosto:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais tout le programme de civilisation britannique du premier semestre ça va faire un peu beaucoup d'ici à demain matin, surtout si je continue de poster comme ça




les britanniques ont une civilisation ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Ben tu as le choix :

- continue à poster
- malaxes tes seins
- révise

C'est pas beau la vie ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> oui effectivement ca va faire un peu juste...Mais de tout facon ton travail durant le premier semestre ayant été des plus éfficaces et des plus sérieux, le partiel de demain devrait se passer sans embuches particulières:hosto:


comment tu sais ça toi ?  

mouette mouette, t'es bête


----------



## .Steff (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment tu sais ça toi ?


Je sais tout desfois...


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison :rose:
> 
> Mea culpa..le rire avait pris possession de mon faible petit corps
> 
> c'est de la faute à Taho!


si y'en a un qui doit se faire voler dans les plumes, ce n'est pas le plus poilu des deux ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> si y'en a un qui doit se faire voler dans les plumes, ce n'est pas le plus poilu des deux ! :love:




Salut ma biche...   

J'ai mal au doigts...

 pas de flood, chaton est occupé avec dieu ...et moi j'ai soif !!


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

c'est pas encore l'heure de l'apéro, je le déplore !


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore l'heure de l'apéro, je le déplore !



Hélas pour toi...il faut être patient.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me vautre dans la Suite Office...




Cochon  

Y a comme un vent de folie sur le forum cette am...polémique, joutes verbales, incompréhension...

Et l'amour bordel...!!! :mouais:

Ok j'idéalise...mais regardez vos jolis ordis qui ne sont qu'amour, docilité, patience...

Flower Power  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Salut ma biche...
> 
> J'ai mal au doigts...
> 
> pas de flood, chaton est occupé avec dieu ...et moi j'ai soif !!


Lavaux 18h30


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

mais si bien sur que si qu'il y'a de l'amour 

si si je t'assure :rateau:  

enfin voyons 

ps : si si je révise aussi  ... aussi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Cochon
> 
> Y a comme un vent de folie sur le forum cette am...polémique, joutes verbales, incompréhension...
> 
> ...


C'est calme ici - comparé à là-bas.

Amour avec un ordinateur ?
Non merci (même s'il fait preuve de docilité et de patience)


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lavaux 18h30



On voit les rendez vous d'affaires.....


----------



## Grug2 (4 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me vautre dans la Suite Office...


ça deconcentre hein


----------



## teo (4 Janvier 2006)

Je fais le geek avec mon Modo-APN préféré avant de finalement aller se chercher un chtitruc à manger  


Je lui tourne le dos et je crois que je frappe plus vite que lui quand même 

Bon mec on y va ?

Fait faim


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je fais le geek avec mon Modo-APN préféré avant de finalement aller se chercher un chtitruc à manger
> 
> 
> Je lui tourne le dos et je crois que je frappe plus vite que lui quand même
> ...


 bises à vous deux  

moi  je mange mon bol de céréales puisque ma maman me fait pas à manger


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bises à vous deux
> 
> moi  je mange mon bol de céréales puisque ma maman me fait pas à manger



t'as qu'a faire comme moi...un sandwich au pain


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'a faire comme moi...un sandwich au pain


avec du beurre demi-sel :love:
déjà fait :rose:


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> avec du beurre demi-sel :love:
> déjà fait :rose:


nan le demi sel, c'est pas bon pour la santé, prefere du beurre doux...ou sinon du viandox!


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan le demi sel, c'est pas bon pour la santé, prefere du beurre doux...ou sinon du viandox!


mouarf mais t'es un faux breton  :hein: :indigned:


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

je me demande si on peut tomber amoureux avec juste une photo... :rose:


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

tout dépend de l'artisti...cité de la photo


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

et tu crois que ça m'aide ? 

Sinon, je bricole des images, y'avait longtemps ! je suis inspiré en ce moment, j'en profite !


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mouarf mais t'es un faux breton  :hein: :indigned:



erreur! on reconnait un breton à son éthylometre pas a son taux de cholesterol! tu confonds avec les normands!


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si on peut tomber amoureux avec juste une photo... :rose:




N'oublie pas de l'imprimer...

Parce que les écrans n'aiment pas trop l'humidité


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

tu veux que je réponde quoi à ces propos non fondés ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je réponde quoi à ces propos non fondés ?



oh rien  

Je pensais à ton new iBook flambant neuf


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

tu dois mal me connaître  J'ai dit tomber amoureux...


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> tu dois mal me connaître  J'ai dit tomber amoureux...




Pardon...j'ai cru que c'était sérieux


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

entre nous jamais, tu sais bien !


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

z'arrêtez de flooder ?  

deux verts en plus


----------



## joubichou (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de l'imprimer...
> 
> Parce que les écrans n'aiment pas trop l'humidité


ah mais parfaitement ça m'est arrivé il y a 20 ans une suuuuuuper pépée


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> z'arrêtez de flooder ?
> 
> deux verts en plus


mais on floode pas, on discute...


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> z'arrêtez de flooder ?
> 
> deux verts en plus




oh toi..va réviser


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> oh toi..va réviser




(mais elle a un peu raison quand même)


----------



## dool (4 Janvier 2006)

LA MAINTENANT !  Je supporte le festival de montreux de l'humour en fond sonore...mais c'est horrriiiiiible !!! Comment vous faîtes cette merde ???? Là mais là, ils sont très très "forts" les suisses...:hosto:


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> (mais elle a un peu raison quand même)



Plus que raison ...on dirait une parade d'amour


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

prend le bateau et tu verras...


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Et en plus elles en rajoute...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si on peut tomber amoureux avec juste une photo... :rose:



Bin ça dépend...si tu ne connais la personne que sur photo...je te réponds que non c pas possible !!!!  

C'est de l'attirance ou du désirs....


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Janvier 2006)

soirée en tête à tête avec mon plat de nouilles et mon ecran...


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

Même pas vrai je ne rajoute pas


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2006)

y'a sans doute un peu de ça...  merde, ça s'est vu ! :rateau:


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

Une parade entre deux verts?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> soirée en tête à tête avec mon plat de nouilles et mon ecran...


écrase de l'aïl, un petit piment, un filet d'huile d'olive grecque, du parmesan ou du peccorino et déguste


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> écrase de l'aïl, un petit piment, un filet d'huile d'olive grecque, du parmesan ou du peccorino et déguste



Un connaisseur...


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une parade entre deux verts?



 tu veux 3 jours ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai je ne rajoute pas


non ?


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non ?



Mais qui vous dit que je parle de vous?

Les 3 jours....? je vais y réfléchir...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un connaisseur...


Un couillon ouais ! j'me suis foutu la dalle !


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un couillon ouais ! j'me suis foutu la dalle !



Hop à la cuisine!!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

D'ailleurs moi j'vais aller manger je commence à avoir faim là quand même vu l'heure!!!


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs moi j'vais aller manger je commence à avoir faim là quand même vu l'heure!!!




devant la webcam ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> soirée en tête à tête avec mon plat de nouilles et mon ecran...



Tu veux que je te sodomise ????


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> écrase de l'aïl, un petit piment, un filet d'huile d'olive grecque, du parmesan ou du peccorino et déguste



L'olive grec est une insulte à l'olive.

Une insulte.

Alors là, connaisseur, mes couilles !!!!


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Salut Sonny  mauvaise journée ? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

Journée tout court.

Que croyez vous bande de crétins ???

Me donner des leçons ???

Des leçons de vie ???

à moi ???

Je vous nique tous bande de moudus. Et je me ferai pas virer pour ça.

Preuve de votre inexistence.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'olive grec est une insulte à l'olive.
> 
> Une insulte.
> 
> Alors là, connaisseur, mes couilles !!!!


C'est tout ce que j'ai, mais tu peux m'envoyer un chèque si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Journée tout court.
> 
> Que croyez vous bande de crétins ???
> 
> ...



Mais c'est ce brave sonnyboy !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Là les 3 grammes j'y crois


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Journée tout court.
> 
> Que croyez vous bande de crétins ???
> 
> ...



ça fait plaisir de te voir en pleine forme


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est ce brave sonnyboy !



Lui meme...    

Là j'arrive au terme de ma résistance aux crétins.

Je pense que ça va chier sous peu.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ce que j'ai, mais tu peux m'envoyer un chèque si tu veux



Désolé, l'olive grec n'est pas plus chere que l'olive tout court (la vraie donc... la mienne...)

Par contre elle a le derche en compote, et j'aime pas ça chez l'olive.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lui meme...
> 
> Là j'arrive au terme de ma résistance aux crétins.
> 
> Je pense que ça va chier sous peu.



Hélas... Tu sais pourtant bien comment ça fonctionne : les crétins, comme tu dis, étant infinimement plus nombreux que toi (et moi, si tu permets ), le choix est vite fait.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas... Tu sais pourtant bien comment ça fonctionne : les crétins, comme tu dis, étant infinimement plus nombreux que toi (et moi, si tu permets ), le choix est vite fait.



Qu'il soit fait alors !!!!

Virez moi à vie !!!

Virez le Doc !!!

Qu'on rigole !


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hélas... Tu sais pourtant bien comment ça fonctionne : les crétins, comme tu dis, étant infinimement plus nombreux que toi (et moi, si tu permets ), le choix est vite fait.



Sinon, ça va ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il soit fait alors !!!!
> 
> Virez moi à vie !!!
> 
> ...



Perso je m'en branle, mais s'ils nous virent, ça ne rigolera pas davantage.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ça va ?



Bah oui. Marcha lou bicou comme qui dirait. Et toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, perso je m'en branle, mais s'ils nous virent, ça ne rigolera pas davantage.



ça c'est sur !!!


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

chouette je reste !! ....


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui. Marcha lou bicou comme qui dirait. Et toi ?



Lou bicou macha ben.

Le reste ne suit pas par contre.

Le reste est ailleur..


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

Une réunion de crétins ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une réunion de crétins ?



Arrête d'exciter la bête, tu veux ? Je ne vais pas le tenir très longtemps.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Arrête d'exciter la bête, tu veux ? Je ne vais pas le tenir très longtemps.




Tu crois ?  

J'ai l'impression que c'est un grand timide, plein de tendresse et d'affection, qui ne demande qu'à exprimer son amour de la vie.

Sonny et une sorte de centrale nucléaire de la bonté, du charme et de la volupté...

Toujours limite point de fusion, souvent à deux doigts de provoquer le syndrome chinois du baissé de futal...

Un être tellement attachant....

:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression que c'est un grand timide, plein de tendresse et d'affection, qui ne demande qu'à exprimer son amour de la vie.
> 
> ...



C'est pas faux. Mais pour le charme et et la volupté, j'émets quelques réserves.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression que c'est un grand timide, plein de tendresse et d'affection, qui ne demande qu'à exprimer son amour de la vie.
> 
> ...



Tout à fait exact.

Par contre la fission est réservée à certaines.


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> devant la webcam ?



Nan devant la télé...   
Pourquoi qu'est ce tu veux à ma WebCam...


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Nan devant la télé...
> Pourquoi qu'est ce tu veux à ma WebCam...




Elle prends de très jolies photos


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait exact.
> 
> Par contre la fission est réservée à certaines.




La monogamie est une qualité en occident...


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Elle prends de très jolies photos





 

C bizarre t'es pas le seul à me demander ça se soir....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La monogamie est une qualité en occident...



Très juste. C'est aimer les femmes qui est une tare.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Très juste. C'est aimer les femmes qui est une tare.



Là je te suis pas minou.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là je te suis pas minou.




T'as jamais aimé ??  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

ben si.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là je te suis pas minou.



Mais si, mais si... Par "aimer" je ne pensais pas au sexe. Plutôt à la viande autour.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, mais si... Par "aimer" je ne pensais pas au sexe. Plutôt à la viande autour.



Malheureusement pour moi tu sais bien que moi je parlais de la viande autour....


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

c'est le club de la braguette içi!...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement pour moi tu sais bien que moi je parlais de la viande autour....



Hé oui... Chacun a sa croix, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est le club de la braguette içi!...




t'as enlevé tes chaussures ? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hé oui... Chacun a sa croix, n'est-ce pas ?



Ah ouais... c'est sur !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

Il nous manque Amok pour que les infréquentables soient au complet. Dommage...


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> t'as enlevé tes chaussures ? :mouais:


nan le feetfucking...c'est trop hardcore pour moi


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir...


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement pour moi tu sais bien que moi je parlais de la viande autour....




Le poisson c'est bien aussi :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir...




 une fondue/bière ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> une fondue/bière ?



hors-charte


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> hors-charte




Ok on oublie la fondue


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben si.


t'as un petit coeur sensible au final...un coté francis lalane.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as un petit coeur sensible au final...un coté francis lalane.



Il boit des bières à 7h du matin dans son jardin ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il boit des bières à 7h du matin dans son jardin ???



Nan. Il parle aux arbres.


----------



## reineman (4 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il boit des bières à 7h du matin dans son jardin ???



ouais, de la valstar en plus!...la tete dans les oiseaux, aux aurores...c'est un mec bucolique...


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Il parle aux arbres.




A ses frères les chênes massifs ... ?

...facile je sais


----------



## MACcossinelle (4 Janvier 2006)

Bon, bon bon...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bon bon...



T'as bien raison, c'est un peu lourd tout ça... On a dépassé la mesure, moi le premier !

Raconte-moi donc plutôt ce que tu fais là maintenant. Ça me captive.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2006)

tsssssss


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tsssssss



Ouais, bon, ça me captive pas vraiment. Mais sans déc', ça intéressera bien Roberto.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, bon, ça me captive pas vraiment. Mais sans déc', ça intéressera bien Roberto.



J'prefere pas.


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

l'air du temps !
retour d'une petite soiré au café,
pas de flim se soir enfin tout seul si j'en fait un
tout ce passais bien en fait,
mais la je viens de voir que mon cher papa a déconnecté
le free box du routeur donc
soiré je taf sur un pc
le jour ou j'ai une tonne de taf sur le net.
s'est du beaux sa!​


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

bizarre ce thé, non ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Quel goût ?


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> bizarre ce thé, non ?



c'est vrai, il est assez léger, mais pas mauvais !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quel goût ?



je sais pas vraiment...


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Quel goût ?



Indes !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Prerima, tu feras gaffe :"tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo !"   

après, hein...


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

du bon vieux thé a la menthe préparé comme par mes potes rebeux y a pas mieux​


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Indes !


c'est pas un gout ça...



55 secondes entre les posts


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Prerima, tu feras gaffe :"tu fais sensation dans la cage du gogo !"
> 
> après, hein...


je sais, je sais, qu'est ce que tu veux c'est pas facile tous les jours !


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un gout ça...



ok, ok, donc mangue et épices ! ça te convient ?


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> ok, ok, donc mangue et épices ! ça te convient ?




bâ c'est pas bon !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Indes !



Mais Indes vertes ou jaunes ?  Parce que c'est pas pareil !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

ça y'est musique de m**** 
ah bâ je reviendrais...


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais Indes vertes ou jaunes ?  Parce que c'est pas pareil !



Tu poses des questions difficiles toi !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Tu poses des questions difficiles toi !



tant qu'il parle pas de glaçons...


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est musique de m****
> ah bâ je reviendrais...





je t'em***** ! :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'il parle pas de glaçons...




Perso je préfère parler de neige ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> je t'em***** ! :love::love::love::love::love::love:




:love: tu m'em***** et bâ sache que moi aussi !!  :love:


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> :love: tu m'em***** et bâ sache que moi aussi !!  :love:




c'est beau la famille !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Perso je préfère parler de neige ...


 ah ça...:rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau la famille !



mais quelle famille ?? 

chut..mais chut...:rateau:


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

on en aprend tous les jours ici


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> mais quelle famille ??
> 
> chut..mais chut...:rateau:



ah désolée, le boulet !   :rateau:

j'ai rien dit !


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> ah désolée, le boulet !   :rateau:
> 
> j'ai rien dit !


même pas vraix qui couche avec qui?


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> ah désolée, le boulet !   :rateau:
> 
> j'ai rien dit !




ah bâ maintenant tout le monde est au courant... 

mon petit boulet...:love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> ah désolée, le boulet !   :rateau:



Oui?


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> même pas vraix qui couche avec qui?


tout est dans la signature...
mais non pas la mienne...


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui?




Encore désolée !


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima et et finn §§§   je me doutait bien de quelle que chose.
y avait balleine sous cailloux comme on dit chez nous.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Encore désolée !



On va régler ça bientôt...  En attendant je vous laisse avec votre jouet ami, toys.


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

quand tout vas bien et que pourtant tout vas mal...

... que l'on ne sait plus que faire n'y quoi penser! quand les répères s'évanouissent! alors que le bonheur est au coin. juste un coup de blue pour la nouvelle année.


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> y avait balleine sous cailloux comme on dit chez nous.



c'est sympa comme expression !


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va régler ça bientôt...  En attendant je vous laisse avec votre jouet ami, toys.


 
je ne suis qu'un jouet enre vos main.

(se message n'est pas destiné au perssonne de sex masculin)


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> c'est sympa comme expression !


ho oui et elle se déclinne de différente façon.
anguille sous roche (celle de base en fait)
crabe sous rocher ( on est pas sure mais y a moyen )
balleine sous gravier (sa se voie comme le nez au millieux de la figure).
bien sur on peut faire ses mix perso.


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis qu'un jouet enre vos main.
> 
> (se message n'est pas destiné au perssonne de sex masculin)




ah je comprends mieux une certaine signature...


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah je comprends mieux une certaine signature...



laquelle ?


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah je comprends mieux une certaine signature...


laquelle?
grillé de peut.


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> laquelle ?




faites pas les innocents comme ça...  
une histoire de main, bref !


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> faites pas les innocents comme ça...
> une histoire de main, bref !


ho la doucement.
j'avais même pas fait attention a ça!

s'est vrai qu'elle est jolie en plus.

je suis toujours célibataire !!!!!!!!!!!!!:rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Clisson, c'est où ? 


quel changement de sujet adroit...

essai 1 : RHUM !!!  (l'appel du Star au fond des bois     dixit prerima..)


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Clisson, c'est où ?
> 
> 
> quel changement de sujet adroit...
> ...


30 bornes de nantes vers le sud.

petite ville médiéval fort jolie et ou il fait bon vivre.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Clisson, c'est où ?
> 
> 
> quel changement de sujet adroit...
> ...




*OUI !!!!!*


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *OUI !!!*


si tu le dit!


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> *OUI !!!!!*



enfin on avait faillit attendre...


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> enfin on avait faillit attendre...


attendre quoi?

je suis de plus en plus a la masse !
plus je suis sur les forum pus je compend rien.


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> attendre quoi?
> 
> je suis de plus en plus a la masse !
> plus je suis sur les forum pus je compend rien.



trop de private, tue la private...désolée :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> (l'appel du Star au fond des bois     dixit prerima..)



Entre autre ... Je suis tellement versatile ...


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

un cadeaux pour star
pris se matin en foto'z


			
				MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> trop de private, tue la private...désolée :rose:


:snif:


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Entre autre ... Je suis tellement versatile ...



ah tu bois de tout alors ??


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

Je vais vous laisser !    
Bonne nuit !


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser !
> Bonne nuit !


bonne nuit a toi ! fait de beaux rêves


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser !
> Bonne nuit !




Bonne nuit  "soeurette"


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah tu bois de tout alors ??



Même de la poire ... Tu te rends comptes ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même de la poire ... Tu te rends comptes ...




choquant !!


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a toi ! fait de beaux rêves





			
				MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit "



Merci !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Merci !




elle a osé mettre le smiley C**


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Même de la poire ... Tu te rends comptes ...


t'es fou mec sa se mange la poire!!


bon ok j'ai comprit a fond/ a gauche/ la porte ..... oui comme a chaque foi en gros


----------



## prerima (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> elle a osé mettre le smiley C**




bouh ! j'ai édité !


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> Merci !


un qui souri et l'autre qui tire la langue ???? sa me dit quelle que chose sa  
ha oui:rose: :rose: :love:


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

la soeurrette est partie y a plus personne!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> bouh ! j'ai édité !




On s'éclate ici !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tout est dans la signature...
> mais non pas la mienne...



Mais alors comme ça, tu crois que prerima et finn...enfin...et aussi... et puis meme des fois... voir meme....

Et ben...

Si on m'avais dit ça...


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

vous êtes ici à cette heure là ?   

y fait tôt


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2006)

MOI j'y suis...

Pas pareil.


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> MOI j'y suis...
> 
> Pas pareil.


c'est vrai seulement j'avais pas fait attention à l'heure des posts d'avant 

J'y suis aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2006)

ben oui... je vois...

Ce matin pas pressé, j'amène ma caisse à réparer...


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben oui... je vois...
> 
> Ce matin pas pressé, j'amène ma caisse à réparer...


moi ce matin ... partiel, mais l'ordinateur était pas éteint ... puis il fallait regarder la météo sur y'ahoo  alors j'me suis dit, pourquoi ne pas passer dire bonjour à ma vieille carne 

et maintenant je pars , youpi


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

douche bouillante...
1 litre de café...
encore une chouette journée je le sens...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Qui vient faire un grand service avec moi ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Bah pour flooder il faut pas regarder ou tu postes mais ou y a un dernier post


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je me rend compte qu'ils sont allé arroser partout 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben je demande *à nouveau* aux échangistes d'inepties victimes de l'oisiveté numérique nocturne de se souhaiter bonne nuit pendant trois heures ailleurs qu'ici, hein ?
> 
> Merci.



Tiens c'est presque le post du Doc en résumé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Janvier 2006)

*Je comprend pas cette vindicte *
C'est pourtant très intéressant et constructif que de se souhaiter une bonne nuit pendant trois heures.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Pis c'est charitable : ça permet à Chaton de se faire les griffes, hein !


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je comprend pas cette vindicte *
> C'est pourtant très intéressant et constructif que de se souhaiter une bonne nuit pendant trois heures.


oui surtout constructif!!!:love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Le blème c'est que Robertov tient à son sujet 

Bon là si un psy passe il va me poser des question sur mon enfance et les agrumes je crois


----------



## Taho! (5 Janvier 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon je résume:

Près de 40'000 membres dons une faible minorité au bar...qui souhaitent bonne nuit, bonjour, cul, fesse..etc...ça engendre du flood...
Bon ensuite c'est pas constructif...
Enervant...
Au premier sujet sérieux, il est trollé, pourri, vérolé avec une maîtrise quasi professionnelle...c'est de la construction ça...

C'est bon...je suis au bar...:mouais: 

Sérieusement: sauvez les slips Kangourous, les trolls, et les fils pourri...c'est tout ce qui me reste  

eh!!!  

Bonjour, bonne nuit, la main aux fesses, et l'autre dans le calbut...​voilà c'est fait...


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

dur journée..non?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> dur journée..non?




ça en prend le chemin...:mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit, bonjour, cul, fesse..etc....



On m'a appelé?


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça en prend le chemin...:mouais:


Aïe ben bon courage alors.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La matinée s'annonce calme. Il est tombé quelques flocons sans gravité. Le rythme reprend mollement au fil des jours. L'inquiétude et l'agitation de la fin de l'année se sont diluées dans une sorte d'attente molle.
Nous déménagerons quand même, mais comme ce n'est plus "l'année prochaine"...

Dieu est à mon image, finalement (dans la mesure ou il existe et tient compte du calendrier) : il a du mal à commencer les choses.


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Dieu est à mon image, finalement (dans la mesure ou il existe et tient compte du calendrier) : il a du mal à commencer les choses.


Développe!


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Développe!




Surtout pas !!


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas !!


Je retire alors.


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Hier soir, 1er virus sur le mac ... évité de justesse.
Comme quoi tout arrive.


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, 1er virus sur le mac ... évité de justesse.
> Comme quoi tout arrive.


?????


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir, 1er virus sur le mac ... évité de justesse.
> Comme quoi tout arrive.


Explique ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

Moi je dis Qu'il Bleuf


----------



## Taho! (5 Janvier 2006)

Tu as une gastro et tu as éternué sur ton clavier ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

mmhhh....un café ,une cigarette, un chocolat (p.... la boîte est presque vide !!  ), une vague envie de ne rien faire... 
ma fille dort....:love:  c'est zen dans la maison, un calme tranquille et le soleil qui daigne se montrer  
pourvu que la journée continue comme cela...:style:
vais quand même me pencher sur le boulot qu'il y a à faire... tout doucement !!...


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Une fenêtre Blue Tooth s'est ouverte de nul part me demandant d'accepter un fichier ... bizarre car aucun des appareils chez moi n'est bluetooth ... 

Comme un con je n'ai pas fait d'impr écran mais ce fichier s'appellait SSS qqchose et stipulait que c'était un virus. J'ai donc refusé le fichier. On me la fait pas.

Voilà c tout, si ca se trouve ce n'était rien mais pour moi c'était une première.


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

Vous voyez je l'avais dit il a bleufé!!!


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Vous voyez je l'avais dit il a bleufé!!!



....bluffé....  :love:


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ....bluffé....  :love:


Ha je me disais aussi en ecrivant ce mot que je savais le dire mais que je ne l'avais jamais écrit!!!! Merci pour la correction 

en tout cas c'etait du Bluff...Bluf...bluffe


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Janvier 2006)

bon, les valises sont faites, Russie, nous voila....

++


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas c'etait du Bluff...Bluf...bluffe




C'est quand même bizarre non? NON?! ALLEZ AVOUES!
Bon.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, les valises sont faites, Russie, nous voila....
> 
> ++


Tu prend la ligne Nice-Lyon ?


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, les valises sont faites, Russie, nous voila....
> 
> ++


 
Tu me ramènes de la Vodka ?


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, les valises sont faites, Russie, nous voila....
> 
> ++



Tu me ramènes une russe ?
merci.


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même bizarre non? NON?! ALLEZ AVOUES!
> Bon.


Hum...oui ca c'est bizarre...:hosto::hosto:


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaah 

y'a pplus de lait !!! et j'ai renversé mon café sur mes chaussons !!! 

et puis partiel pas terrible franchement pas terrible, ce qui fait que j'ai séché le cours d'après qui sert à rien, mais j'ai fait des choses à la place 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée, Maiwen, si tu traines encore par ici !
> :love:



merci


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

Làmaintenant je me demande si maiwen a bien préparé son partiel


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> y'a pplus de lait !!! et j'ai renversé mon café sur mes chaussons !!!
> 
> ...


 Tout nos condoleance pour tes chaussons.Et puis pour tes partiels ben tu m'a fais mentir...et c'est pas beau...

Edit: Correction pour Maiwen


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> Bon sang je veux voir ça !!



et t'as répondu quoi ? "pa ni pwoblèm"....


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Làmaintenant je me demande si maiwen a bien préparé son partiel


on peut pas dire que tu m'ai aidée    



			
				.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pour tes parties


partiels si tu veux bien :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> y'a pplus de lait !!! et j'ai renversé mon café sur mes chaussons !!!


d'abord le bonnet, ensuite les chaussons...
Mais tu cherches à casser ton image?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> Bon sang je veux voir ça !!



moi aussi :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> partiels si tu veux bien :rateau:


:casse::casse::casse::casse:


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> d'abord le bonnet, ensuite les chaussons...
> Mais tu cherches à casser ton image?


non mais les chaussons je les mets pas  

et mon bonnet il te merde d'abord  il est très bien naméo

... hum quelle image ?  

edit : demain je renverse ma tisane sur ma robe de chambre


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qui vient faire un grand service avec moi ?




j'aimerai bien mais je suis un peu loin... et il doit être fini à cette heure-là 


Qu'est-ce que j'adore entendre ces expressions de vers chez vous 
Comme y'a de la neige ici, ça me fait penser à une fondue fumante à partager :love:

_Bon, qu'est-ce qu'il ya dans le frigo ?_


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2006)

Pour les non suissophones c'est quoi ? 

(ah t'as retrouvé la lumière  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Janvier 2006)

Il FAUT ABSOULUMENT regarder ça: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/21470


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

La meilleure scène du film que je t'ai filé


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon après m'être levée à 1Oh54... j'vais être encore décalée toute la journée...:sleep: 
je viens de finir de prendre mon petit déj... :rose: 
Aller hop sous la douche...puis après tient j'vais faire un peu de programmation :love:


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2006)

ouais ben y'a eu plantage...


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pour les non suissophones c'est quoi ?
> 
> (ah t'as retrouvé la lumière  )




C'est quand tu vas chez ton garagiste pour faire contrôler les trucs et les machins, plus qu'une vidange (petit service) quoi... j'ai plus le nom là  

(Pour la lumière, ça va j'ai trouvé quelques piles encore bonnes ;-) )

Je suis content, en farfouillant dans _Google Espace_ j'ai trouvé les 2 couvertures que je cherchais sur Youri. J'admire vraiment le travail de photoshopisation des photographes soviétiques de l'époque, ils déchiraient leur race à l'aérographe et sans Pomme-Z


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

sa verve ? )lol(


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

> C'est pas évident-évident de se retrouver en slip devant une dame qu'on connait pas et de garder sa dignité, son à-propos et sa verve.



Très dur .....et chercher une feuille de vigne pour se cacher ....

Elle en vu d'autres la doctoresse....
L'avantage d'être Doctoresse et la secrétaire qui se rince les yeux gratis...

Roberto....gracias...


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Très dur .....et chercher une feuille de vigne pour se cacher ....




Pitin © on doit en plus les voir *à poils et tout et tout*...?  :rateau:


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pitin © on doit en plus les voir *à poils et tout et tout*...?  :rateau:


Je ne te le fais pas dire.....là ils sont tout petits.......


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pitin © on doit en plus les voir *à poils et tout et tout*...?  :rateau:


On arrête de se moquer.


			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te le fais pas dire.....là ils sont tout petits.......


Même remarque.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Parenthèse.
> 
> Là je me dis qu'Ariel Sharon a été terrassé par une violente attaque cérébrale, que Chirac a eu lui aussi une attaque cérébrale, bien moins dramatique, il y a quelques mois, mais que Georges W. Bush ne semble pas menacé le moins du monde par ce genre de problème.
> :rateau:
> ...


Peut-être les doctoresses qui suivent Jacques Chirac et Ariel Sharon ont-elles de la moustache...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Ho bin ça y est ça recommence il neige...on en avait plus eu depuis le 27 décembre... 

HoooOooo c'est beau...  
Bon aller un café on s'caille ici du coups...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> puis après tient j'vais faire un peu de programmation :love:



Sur le lave vaisselle, ou le lave linge ?


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sur le lave vaisselle, ou le lave linge ?


:love::love:Excellent:love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Parenthèse.
> 
> Là je me dis qu'Ariel Sharon a été terrassé par une violente attaque cérébrale, que Chirac a eu lui aussi une attaque cérébrale, bien moins dramatique, il y a quelques mois, mais que Georges W. Bush ne semble pas menacé le moins du monde par ce genre de problème.
> :rateau:
> ...



Ben ... Pour avoir une attaque cérébrale, faut déjà avoir un cerveau ! Le petit G.W. B ..., lui, c'est plein, c'est rien qu'un os !


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

Pascal77 est carrément chaud aujourd'hui.Mieux vaut ne pas trop dire n'importe quoi!!
:love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Pascal77 est carrément chaud aujourd'hui.*Mieux vaut ne pas trop dire n'importe quoi!!*
> :love::love:



Mais ... C'est qu'il me saboterait mon fond de commerce, çui là !


----------



## Virpeen (5 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Pour avoir une attaque cérébrale, faut déjà avoir un cerveau ! Le petit G.W. B ..., lui, c'est plein, c'est rien qu'un os !



Hi hi ! :love: J'adore !


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

c'est rigolo mais c'est salaud!!!! 
Tiens ca me rapelle une contine!


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Pour avoir une attaque cérébrale, faut déjà avoir un cerveau ! Le petit G.W. B ..., lui, c'est plein, c'est rien qu'un os !




 pas sympa de se moquer des infirmes....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> pas sympa de se moquer des infirmes....



Oui, mais les infirmes entre eux ont le droit, alors laisse-le dire...


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

peut on rire de tout?

Elie semoun a dit oui , c'est cool d'etre handicapé on est assis toute la journée.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais les infirmes entre eux ont le droit, alors laisse-le dire...




Tu trouves toujours les mots juste


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je maudis la fac qui dit qu'il faut absolument passer ce p***** de "Certificat informatique et internet" qui évidemment est fait pour pécé ... et quand t'es allergiques au pécés tu fais comment ? et quand tu te paumes dedans tellement c'est con tu fais comment ? 

j'ai le choix entre venir en cours le samedi (ouais quéq****) ou par correspondance ... mais j'aurai pas de problèmes si je suis sur mac ? AHAH ça ils en parlent pas hein ! bande de rats


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> c'est cool d'etre handicapé on est assis toute la journée.



Mon père ne pense certainement pas la même chose.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je maudis la fac qui dit qu'il faut absolument passer ce p***** de "Certificat informatique et internet" qui évidemment est fait pour pécé ... et quand t'es allergiques au pécés tu fais comment ? et quand tu te paumes dedans tellement c'est con tu fais comment ?
> 
> j'ai le choix entre venir en cours le samedi (ouais quéq****) ou par correspondance ... mais j'aurai pas de problèmes si je suis sur mac ? AHAH ça ils en parlent pas hein ! bande de rats




Respire un bon coups et recommence....


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sur le lave vaisselle, ou le lave linge ?



Pfffff.... 












 

Nan sans déc c'est du Visual Basic pour Application que je fais


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Respire un bon coups et recommence....


tu veux que je m'énerve encore ?  

je peux là hein je peux  ...


rah pitin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je maudis la fac qui dit qu'il faut absolument passer ce p***** de "Certificat informatique et internet" qui évidemment est fait pour pécé ... et quand t'es allergiques au pécés tu fais comment ? et quand tu te paumes dedans tellement c'est con tu fais comment ?
> 
> j'ai le choix entre venir en cours le samedi (ouais quéq****) ou par correspondance ... mais j'aurai pas de problèmes si je suis sur mac ? AHAH ça ils en parlent pas hein ! bande de rats




Héhé... Pour celui là, j'ai passé la moitié des heures de modules à faire du word-Dos... 1 mois avant le partiel ils ont remplacé toutes les machines par des macs sous clarisworks... C'était au siècle dernier, en 1996.


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je m'énerve encore ?
> 
> je peux là hein je peux  ...
> 
> ...




Laisse toi aller...c'est bon tu verras....

Crie un bon coups, façon Tabatha Cash avec Rocco... après tu verras les PC autrement...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je m'énerve encore ?
> 
> je peux là hein je peux  ...
> 
> ...




C'est vrai que t'es drôle quand tu t'énerves ..


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que t'es drôle quand tu t'énerves ..


mais ils savent pas  ils ont pas vu ce que je t'ai dit


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais ils savent pas  ils ont pas vu ce que je t'ai dit




on écoute ce que tu fais voir....dingue !!!


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> on écoute ce que tu fais voir....dingue !!!


bon euh toi j'te merde hein d'abord  

naméo

et v'la que mon p'tit frère (vous savez le monstre) veut rester à la maison avec moi pendant que mes parents vont à la campagne  c'est pas permis un truc pareil


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon euh toi j'te merde hein d'abord
> 
> naméo
> 
> et v'la que mon p'tit frère (vous savez le monstre) veut rester à la maison avec moi pendant que mes parents vont à la campagne  c'est pas permis un truc pareil


Deux fois qu'elle te merde Maiwen la mouette...

Elle est très en colère..

Ils ne peuvent pas l'emmener avec eux?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ils ne peuvent pas l'emmener avec eux?




Non non ils sont pas fous ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

justement normalement il doit y'aller mais il veut pas , alors ma mère lui a dit : 
- tu es grand maintenant tu demandes à ton père 
(c'est drôle moi elle me dit pas tu es grande elle me dit couvre toi il fait froid aujourd'hui )


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> justement normalement il doit y'aller mais il veut pas , alors ma mère lui a dit :
> - tu es grand maintenant tu demandes à ton père
> (c'est drôle moi elle me dit pas tu es grande elle me dit couvre toi il fait froid aujourd'hui )




Tu t'es trompée de topic....

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=124383


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

*Le monde est Stone*

J'ai la tête qui éclate
J'voudrais seulement dormir
M'étendre sur l'asphalte
Et me laisser mourir
Stone
Le monde est stone
Je cherche le soleil
Au milieu de la nuit
J'sais pas si c'est la Terre
Qui tourne à l'envers
Ou bien si c'est moi
Qui m'fait du cinéma
Qui m'fait mon cinéma

Je cherche le soleil
Au milieu de ma nuit
Stone
Le monde est stone
J'ai plus envie d'me battre
J'ai plus envie d'courir
Comme tous ces automates
Qui bâtissent des empires
Que le vent peut détruire
Comme des châteaux de cartes

Stone
Le monde est stone
Laissez moi me débattre
Venez pas m'secourir
Venez plutôt m'abattre
Pour m'empêcher d'souffrir
J'ai la tête qui éclate
J'voudrais seulement dormir
M'étendre sur l'asphalte
Et me laisser mourir


----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2006)

houla LA mouette tu devrais boire un p'tit perniflard


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je disais cela simplement en prévision anticipée et préventive de modération radicale.



Appelle moi Backcat pendant que tu y es aussi  

Là ? J'fais quoi ? Je m'arrache du taf :casse:


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> houla LA mouette tu devrais boire un p'tit perniflard



oui doc


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Là ménant, je m'avise tout inopinément que l'équipe de modération du bar est constituée de deux chats et un loup !  :affraid: Heeeeeeeelp on est cerné par les prédateurs !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il faut faire comme moi : rester serin.



J'ai relu la charte dans tous les sens : rien ne leur interdit de modérer la bouche pleine !


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> bétéhess blanc c'est même pas mes z'élèves c'est ceux de design d'espace, huit heures à faire le maton, j'emmène mon Mac on m'a dit que no problem je ferai ma bédé pendant qu'ils plancheront, les futures z'élites de la France de demain...


ça va pas les déconcentrer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sinon je me dis que dans les boîtes de chocolat, à chaque fois début janvier il ne reste que trois-quat' chocolats emballés plein d'alcool, *c'est pas bon* personne n'en veut jamais..._



Curieux  Chez moi, ce sont généralement les premiers à partir. D'ailleurs, si début janvier, il restait trois quatre chocolats sur TOUTES les boites, on crierait au miracle !


----------



## Patamach (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon je fais mon paquetage.
Je ferme windaube.
J'enfile la tenue polaire et je file en motooooooooooooooooooooooooooo................


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

en train de faire à manger en écoutant la radio tout tranquilou....  
je jette un regard distrait par la fenêtre de la cuisine qui donne sur une cour intérieure (minuscule) ; un enchevêtrement d'immeubles en colombages....
je retourne la tête et revient donc à mes casseroles, et là (il me semblait avoir vu qèquechoz ?), je regarde de nouveau par la fenêtre illico !!... 
:rose: :rose: 
tout simplement une voisine (ma foi, fort sympathique !!) en train de ranger ses affaires dans le plus simple des appareils celui de Dame Nature....:rose: :rose:  
vision agréable, mais maintenant je risque d'attraper un torticolis à chaque fois que je vais aller dans ma cuisine; surveiller les casseroles et regarder (malgré moi !!     ) par la fenêtre...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en train de faire à manger en écoutant la radio tout tranquilou....
> je jette un regard distrait par la fenêtre de la cuisine qui donne sur une cour intérieure (minuscule) ; un enchevêtrement d'immeubles en colombages....
> je retourne la tête et revient donc à mes casseroles, et là (il me semblait avoir vu qèquechoz ?), je regarde de nouveau par la fenêtre illico !!...
> :rose: :rose:
> ...



   excellent!!! MDR... Ha c'est du propre....


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> *Ce post exemplaire *nous démontre bien, mes chers z'ami(e)s, tout l'intérêt que peut représenter ce tradada par l'évocation subjective de l'air du temps de ceux et celles qui laissent ici ces témoignages parcellaires et parfois émouvants.
> _Certes, comme le pensent supermoquette et moi-même, ça manque un peu d'illustration par l'image, même floue et mal cadrée._
> 
> ...



ben oui je l'ai regardé attentivement ! je ne suis qu'un homme !!    
et non je n'ai pas pris de photo, je suis un gentleman, Môosieur.... 
cette vision était agréable mais j'étais un peu gêné...:rose: :rose:


----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2006)

bon allez au pieu


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Elles se sont mises à combien, pour te faire cet effet ?  



NB : regarde encore tes MP


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de regarder mes MP et :love::argh::love::love::lexomil:
> :love::verveine::love::houlala::love:



respire...déglutis...allume ton ventilo pour avoir de l'air frais...  






kesskisspass ?  
P.S : je viens de commencer des illustrations du Kamasutra pour un fournisseur d'images pour téléphonie mobile...


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> respire...déglutis...allume ton ventilo pour avoir de l'air frais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et tu lui as envoyé tes dessins ? 
ah bah alors là c'est pas étonnant  

ps : je trouve que roberto ressemble pas trop à ton dessin


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et tu lui as envoyé tes dessins ?
> ah bah alors là c'est pas étonnant
> 
> ps : je trouve que roberto ressemble pas trop à ton dessin



Physionomiste !


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Physionomiste !


absolument  

il est pas si cambré  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Si mais t'as une illusion d'optique donnée par la ch'mizafleurs !


----------



## Grug2 (5 Janvier 2006)

là je trie mes papiers dans le but d'aller expliquer aux impots :affraid:que je n'ai aucune raison de leur re-payer mes impots sur 2002  et 2003 (vu qu'en 2002 je n'etais pas imposable, et que j'ai largement payé ma part pour 2003) ni à re-payer les cotisations asssociées (CSG-RDS-secu) vu que celle là aussi je les ai dejà payées !


Vu qu'en general les reclamations aux impots fonctionnent pas trop mal, mais selon le principe paye d'abord, on te rembourse ensuite., j'essaye aussi de rassembler un argumentaire cohérent et placide pour leur expliquer que ça va pas etre possible de leur payer plus de 4000 ¤ "kejevoimêmepad'oùj'leurdoit" avant la fin du mois, vu que la somme portée sur mes relevés de compte  a un zero de moins et un petit tiret devant.


----------



## Grug2 (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> absolument
> 
> il est pas si cambré  :rateau:


hmmmmm&#8230;
ça dépend


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

pas mauvais ce miel :love:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> hmmmmm?
> ça dépend



C'est sur que quand tu le vois dans son maillot de bain moule-engin de chez speedo© c'est pas pareil ...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



J'ai chaud...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai chaud...:love: :love: :love:


Y'a un verre juste a coté du ventilateur  
mais tu n'es peut etre pas descendu de ce coté!!!


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

J'ai chaud...
Je me déshydrate ...

Vite la soif me prend....

Au secours !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un verre juste a coté du ventilateur
> mais tu n'es peut etre pas descendu de ce coté!!!



Sinon si elle se rapproche trop y'a du silicone qui va pas tarder à gicler...


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

faudrait ptet qu'elle pense à revoir la taille de ses sous-vêtements 

(non mais regardez moi le nombre de mec qu'il y'a sur ce fil )


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sinon si elle se rapproche trop y'a du silicone qui va pas tarder à gicler...


Mdr


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai reçu mieux tout à l'heure ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai reçu mieux tout à l'heure ...


oui  celle là elle à la bouche refaite ça se voit


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sinon si elle se rapproche trop y'a du silicone qui va pas tarder à gicler...




Je vois pas le problème...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui  celle là elle à la bouche refaite ça se voit




Nature avec un peu de rouge c'est toujours mieux ...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sinon si elle se rapproche trop y'a du silicone qui va pas tarder à gicler...




Pas que, pas que ...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui  celle là elle à la bouche refaite ça se voit




et alors ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> et alors ?


eh bah alors euh les vraies jolies sans être refaites c'est mieux !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2006)

Et alors, tombe le futal !!!


----------



## .Steff (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh bah alors euh les vraies jolies sans être refaites c'est mieux !



  Exact


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est un peu ce que je viens de dire en substance non ..?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh bah alors euh les vraies jolies sans être refaites c'est mieux !



elles révisent trop


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> elles révisent trop


qui ça ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> elles révisent trop




Ses lèvres ..?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

je suis en train de faire des illustrations du Kamasutra pour un fournisseur d'images pour téléphonie mobile... 

     

un petit aperçu ...?......?   
personne ?

vais aller bosser alors.... 
au revoir ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Robertoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!?


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Robertoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!?


arrête malheureux :afraid:
tu l'as dit toi-même , le coeur est fragile à cet âge là  

(hinhinhin)


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de faire des illustrations du Kamasutra




juste une image....steplé :love: 

Ben quoi !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Oui et je le répète !


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de faire des illustrations du Kamasutra pour un fournisseur d'images pour téléphonie mobile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  ...  Tu crois que la charte et tout et tout...?


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et je le répète !




j'ai chaud :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

je réduis les images... elles sont un peu grandes quelques minutes ?... secondes ? de patience....
j'espère que ce n'est pas hors charte, c'est érotique et non pornographique !!

je vais en envoyer un ... patience....


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je réduis les images... elles sont un peu grandes quelques minutes ?... secondes ? de patience....
> j'espère que ce n'est pas hors charte, c'est érotique et non pornographique !!
> 
> je vais en envoyer un ... patience....


non attends ! 
non mais quand même tu te rends pas compte ! y'a des hommes sur ce forum


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Ah ? Où ça ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non attends !
> non mais quand même tu te rends pas compte ! y'a des hommes sur ce forum



... et des femmes, faut être deux pour le Kamasutra...  

z'arrivent les dessins, ça rame; j'ai trop d'appli ouvertes....


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Où ça ?




Oui où ça..?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai chaud :love: :love: :love:



Tu vas nous claquer entre les doigts à ce rythme ...


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

z'allez voir qu'il va tout faire sauter , MacG va pêter les plombs


----------



## reineman (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais quand même tu te rends pas compte ! y'a des hommes sur ce forum



trop meme..le ratio homme femme me fait dire qu'il y aura des insatisfaits.


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

en v'la un....
je viens de commencer, donc pour l'instant je n'en ais pas fait beaucoup...







érotique et non pornographique !!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> z'allez voir qu'il va tout faire sauter , MacG va pêter les plombs



J'aime bien ton choix de verbe là ....


----------



## reineman (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en v'la un....
> je viens de commencer, donc pour l'instant je n'en ais pas fait beaucoup...
> 
> 
> ...



c'est la position du motard ...du moins repertoriée comme telle dans mon guide du parfait petit queutard....


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

en un peu + grand...

http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/5359/kama01a7ko.jpg


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas nous claquer entre les doigts à ce rythme ...




Je suis immortel....pas selon mon médecin...mais il me plais de le croire :rateau: 

Jedi power


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en un peu + grand...
> 
> http://img277.imageshack.us/img277/5359/kama01a7ko.jpg



Pas mal du tout!!


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

vous pensez vraiment que c'est une bonne idée tout ce ... chamboulement ?


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal du tout!!



:rateau:... Coquine..   


Après ÇA sur Palm...  vous aurez les dessins de tirhum sur votre mobile...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Mais, vous avez tous perdu la tête, ma parole ! Vous vous rendez pas compte ? Si jamais Mackie tombe la dessus !  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je viens de me faire boulé rouge (enfin gris) par un connard de Rennes ... Super fin ( si si c'est juste une allusion mais le sens y est) ... Toujours homophobe à ce que je vois ... Mon avatar te fait frémir le pantalon et te rend le kiki tout dur à ce point ? Je sens que t'as un problème avec, tu veux qu'on en parle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens de me faire boulé rouge (enfin gris) par un connard de Rennes ... Super fin ( si si c'est juste une allusion mais le sens y est) ... Toujours homophobe à ce que je vois ... Mon avatar te fait frémir le pantalon et te rend le kiki tout dur à ce point ? Je sens que t'as un problème avec, tu veux qu'on en parle ?



De rennes, tu dis ? J'vois pas de qui il peut s'agir


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

un indice ? MQCD


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens de me faire boulé rouge (enfin gris) par un connard de Rennes ... Super fin ( si si c'est juste une allusion mais le sens y est) ... Toujours homophobe à ce que je vois ... Mon avatar te fait frémir le pantalon et te rend le kiki tout dur à ce point ? Je sens que t'as un problème avec, tu veux qu'on en parle ?


rhooo 

il voulait sûrement te bouler vert  

enfin moi, j'aime bien tes bouclettes :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

TQCD quoi ? Du poulet ?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> un indice ? MQCD



 tu t'es trompé de fil!!  

  C par là La mouette


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> rhooo
> 
> il voulait sûrement te bouler vert
> 
> enfin moi, j'aime bien tes bouclettes :rose:




Non apparemment c'est pas son style de bouler vert ...  

Sinon ça les anglaises ça fait toujours son effet !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens de me faire boulé rouge (enfin gris) par un connard de Rennes ... Super fin ( si si c'est juste une allusion mais le sens y est) ... Toujours homophobe à ce que je vois ... Mon avatar te fait frémir le pantalon et te rend le kiki tout dur à ce point ? Je sens que t'as un problème avec, tu veux qu'on en parle ?



Là maintenant, je me dis que ce qui se passe dans l'arrière-boutique ferait mieux d'y rester.


----------



## reineman (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens de me faire boulé rouge (enfin gris) par un connard de Rennes ... Super fin ( si si c'est juste une allusion mais le sens y est) ... Toujours homophobe à ce que je vois ... Mon avatar te fait frémir le pantalon et te rend le kiki tout dur à ce point ? Je sens que t'as un problème avec, tu veux qu'on en parle ?


mdr...tu t'es fait amputer du sens de l'humour lors d'un coloscopie toi,non?
j'ai vu ton icone et par chiquenaude je t'ai boulé ( c'est maiwen qui m'a dit de bouler les gens , pour avoir des crédits, je précise..mdr) je t'ai boulé dis-je en disant 'priscilla folle du désert? car j'ai cru que ton icone était tirée de ce film.
alors fais pas ta victime et parle pas d'homophobie...c'est stupide.


----------



## reineman (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non apparemment c'est pas son style de bouler vert ...
> 
> Sinon ça les anglaises ça fait toujours son effet !


je boule jamais vert!...ma religion me l'interdit.


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ( c'est maiwen qui m'a dit de bouler les gens , pour avoir des crédits, je précise..mdr)


ouais c'est ma faute maintenant  je t'ai expliqué qu'il fallait que tu boules un certain nombre de personnes pour pouvoir en rebouler une, enfin t'as compris ... j'ai pas dit qu'il fallait que tu les boules rouge


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ça les anglaises ça fait toujours son effet !


:love: :love: :love:

les italiennes aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Dites outre ce magnifique petit gadget que représente la boule disco il y à aussi un autre petit truc fort pratique et *discret* qui s'appelle  MP ...autrement dit *message privé*.

Merci pour les autres.


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je boule jamais vert!...ma religion me l'interdit.


t'es sûr?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mdr...tu t'es fait amputer le sens de l'humour lors d'un coloscopie toi,non?
> j'ai vu ton icone et par chiquenaude je t'ai boulé ( c'est maiwen qui m'a dit de bouler les gens , pour avoir des crédits, je précise..mdr) je t'ai boulé dis-je en disant 'priscilla folle du désert? car j'ai cru que ton icone était tirée de ce film.
> alors fais pas ta victime et parle pas d'homophobie...c'est stupide.




Bah disons que t'es coutumier du fait entre les "j'aime pas les folles" et autres ... T'avoueras que le bénéfice du doute est fin ... Mais bon comme certains le disent tu passeras dans l'arrière-boutique si tu veux qu'on continue ...

Allez allez incident clos et pardon aux autres !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites outre ce magnifique petit gadget que représente la boule disco il y à aussi un autre petit truc fort pratique et *discret* qui s'appelle  MP ...autrement dit *message privé*.
> 
> Merci pour les autres.



Qu'est-ce que je disais ?

On ne va tout de même pas troller ce magnifique sujet, non ?


----------



## reineman (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est ma faute maintenant  je t'ai expliqué qu'il fallait que tu boules un certain nombre de personnes pour pouvoir en rebouler une, enfin t'as compris ... j'ai pas dit qu'il fallait que tu les boules rouge



bah oauis mais quand tu boules faut faire un commentaire sinon la machine a boules, elle refuse.
alors..j'suis obligé de mettre un truc.j'allais quand meme pas lui mettre bonne année!...
bref...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais ?


  ah oui j'avais pas vu, ton post s'est éclipsé lors de ma lecture globale de la page :hein:


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne va tout de même pas troller ce magnifique sujet, non ?


Non tu as raison je me suis déjà faite grondée hier si je récidive je risque gros là :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es trompé de fil!!
> 
> C par là La mouette




L'ultime finesse de mon propos vous a échappé .....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Non non le "mais c'est qui donc" a très bien marché ...  Du grand art ma mouette !


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> alors..j'suis obligé de mettre un truc.j'allais quand meme pas lui mettre bonne année!...


c'est pas comme si tu l'avais jamais fait 
tu vois que tu ne boules pas que rouge


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non tu as raison je me suis déjà faite grondée hier si je récidive je risque gros là :affraid:



Ça me fait tout de même plaisir d'apprendre qu'il s'est passé un truc digne d'intérêt ici dans les dernières 24 heures.
Le bar n'est pas mort : on a grondé Lorna.


----------



## reineman (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas comme si tu l'avais jamais fait
> tu vois que tu ne boules pas que rouge



oauis mais toi tu me l'avais demandé sur msn!...
bref..ne nous donnons pas en spectacle en public!.tu prends ton petit sac a main oblong et on rentre a la maison...on reglera ça dans la cuisine.


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis mais toi tu me l'avais demandé sur msn!...
> bref..ne nous donnons pas en spectacle en public!.tu prends ton petit sac a main oblong et on rentre a la maison...on reglera ça dans la cuisine.


ticon


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ne nous donnons pas en spectacle en public!



Note bien que se donner en spectacle sans public...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note bien que se donner en spectacle sans public...



Y'en a qui connaissent pas tous les intermittents du spectacle


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui connaissent pas tous les intermittents du spectacle



Moi, petit môssieur, je suis un permanent du spectacle !


----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi, petit môssieur, je suis un permanent du spectacle !


C'est beau ce que tu dis :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau ce que tu dis :rose:



Hélas, je sais.


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

pfffiou !!
je comtemple ébahi le nombre de posts qu'il y a eu en si peu de temps.... je suis impressionné !! si, si !!  
en train de boire mon café, j'ai du mal à lire tout le monde.... 
p'têt aller me faire un sandwich, à quoi je ne sais pas, faut que je regarde dans le frigo....
et me réinstaller devant mon écran, admirer le résultat de l'agitation de vos petits doigts sur vos claviers...  :love: 
ça me détend...  
posterais plus de Kamasutra si ça déclenche des réactions aussi passionnées !!!     

:love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est con mais ça n'avait rien à voir avec ..


----------



## valoriel (6 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est con mais ça n'avait rien à voir avec ..


lui dit pas ça ... j'aimais bien ses images moi


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'ultime finesse de mon propos vous a échappé .....



Non non pas du tout c'était pour te charier...


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pfffiou !!
> .../...
> posterais plus de Kamasutra si ça déclenche des réactions aussi passionnées !!!
> 
> :love: :love:



Aller vas y balance!!!  

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Aller vas y balance!!!
> 
> :rose: :rose: :rose:



T'as raison : c'est jamais trop tard pour apprendre.


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non non pas du tout c'était pour te charier...



C'est ça où t'as lu mon post ...?


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lui dit pas ça ... j'aimais bien ses images moi




bon... ben j'en remets une et je vais bosser !!   
une soft


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça où t'as lu mon post ...?



Nan pas du tout... :hein: 
J'avais bien compris le sens du Post de La mouette.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



Les doigts de pieds sont pas syncro.....


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon... ben j'en remets une et je vais bosser !!
> une soft



:love:  :love:

Vi bin...c'est quand qu'il rentre mon homme là ... Oufff c demain  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait tout de même plaisir d'apprendre qu'il s'est passé un truc digne d'intérêt ici dans les dernières 24 heures.
> Le bar n'est pas mort : on a grondé Lorna.


j'ai failli ouvrir un fil d'ailleurs ... mais bon ma modestie me perdra.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai failli ouvrir un fil d'ailleurs ... mais bon ma modestie me perdra.



Ben perso, si j'en crois ce qui se raconte, c'est pas ça qui me tuera.


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Les doigts de pieds sont pas syncro.....




observateur !!.....  
moi j'ai vu ça que tout à l'heure....j'vais lui retourner un pied !!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> observateur !!.....
> moi j'ai vu ça que tout à l'heure....j'vais lui retourner un pied !!!




Mmmmh arrête j'en ai des frissons....


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

Bonne nuit à tous  
:sleep:


----------



## Nephou (6 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant ?
Je me dis que le mots ne seront jamais assez nombreux pour décrire tous les rêves et les cauchemars du monde. Je me dis que c&#8217;est tant mieux ça nous fait des images
| :love: / :affraid: |​
Je me dis que je ferai mieux d'aller me coucher


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je boule jamais vert!...ma religion me l'interdit.



à part moi alors...

PS :

Hier soir j'ai dormi, car il le fallait. Et à la lecture de ce qui c'est dit, ben je regrette pas du tout.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites outre ce magnifique petit gadget que représente la boule disco il y à aussi un autre petit truc fort pratique et *discret* qui s'appelle MP ...autrement dit *message privé*.
> 
> Merci pour les autres.


 
Et tu crois que par ce truchement on pourrait s'échanger des saletés toi et moi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

Je fais ce que je veux...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en v'la un....
> je viens de commencer, donc pour l'instant je n'en ais pas fait beaucoup...
> 
> 
> ...


Il a l'air de bien dormir le mec


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Ha ils font de jolies choses les Users de la nuit....
Et moi je suis arrivé 20 minutes a la bourre a mon stage ce matin.


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

Alors là maintenant, je viens de me lever, j'suis même encore sous la couette... :rose:
Progrés depuis hier je ne me suis pas levée à 10h50 cette fois  Haaaaa c'est mieux...
j'suis moins dans le coltard   
Dehors le temps s'annonce bien: "ciel bleu à l'horizon" :love: Mais il y a de la neige donc 
si je sors va falloir gratter la voiture...  :mouais:
Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois que par ce truchement on pourrait s'échanger des saletés toi et moi ?


Mais bien sûr mon grand cochon :love:


:hein: 






:affraid: oups ..euh ....

c'est pas un mp là ...  :rose:


Roberto :  je ne suis pas facilement domptable, je peux faire comme, mais y'à encore du boulot  

Sinon pour revenir au sujet (tu vois je fais quand même des efforts) là maintenant je regarde le lever de soleil à travers la vitre embuée, timide ce lever de soleil... je me dis que je boirais bien un café, les montagnes sont belles, je me sens le c½ur léger ... (soupir)  ...

 En plus aujourd'hui je vais (re)voir mon fromager préféré !


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr mon grand cochon :love:


 Je sais pas ce qui ce passe par ici, mais ca doit être surement interdit au mineurs.


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2006)

Le chat est perché sur la table... :rateau: ... le ciel est bien bas. Aurons nous de la neige dans le south ? 

Bon jour TOut le MOnde...


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ben perso, si j'en crois ce qui se raconte, c'est pas ça qui me tuera.



On ne sait jamais, on peut périr de l'excés ou du manque


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le chat est perché sur la table... :rateau: ... le ciel est bien bas. Aurons nous de la neige dans le south ?



Par ici, ça m'étonnerait fort. Enfin, j'ai fait provision en Lozère, il y a peu : je sentirai moins le manque.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

Moi perso, je m'en cague de la neige...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

De la neige hier - des flocons en tous cas, mais ça ne tient pas et même la SNCF n'a pu les prendre pour raison de ses retards quotidien (sur l'air de "j'ai l'cateter* qui pète, je n'roule plus très très bien...")

Sinon, la tête dans l'sac, le sac dans l'cul et le cul dans la neige - pas la grande forme, quoi.




* sûrement ni le bon mot, ni la bonne orthographe, mais le son de leur micro est pourri quand ils expliquent... C'est les machins au dessus des voies qui pètent tout le temps en hivers, vous voyez ?


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est trop bien la neige!! pis de voir comme tout le monde est perdu avec deux millimetre de neige!:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai relu la charte dans tous les sens : rien ne leur interdit de modérer la bouche pleine !


Pour info, prerima n'est pas modératrice  

Allez au travail, réunion à 12h00 pétantes, je vais encore arrivé à la bourre pour le déjeuner je le sens ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso, je m'en cague de la neige...



Moi perso, j'adore faire des dessins en faisant pipi sur la neige...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso, j'adore faire des dessins en faisant pipi sur la neige...


Du grand art!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, prerima n'est pas modératrice
> 
> Allez au travail, réunion à 12h00 pétantes, je vais encore arrivé à la bourre pour le déjeuner je le sens ...



Ben en fait, dans les chats, je comptait toi, et [MGZ] "Chaton" Backcat, et dans le loup, Amok, à aucun moment je n'ai pensé que prerima fusse de vert vêtue, virtuellement parlant.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Elle PEUT être verte, si.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça bosse ça planche ça carbure ça cliquète au niveau de la matière grise...
> :hein:


4 Tonoglutal©
8 oranges sanguines pressées
9 nespressoS©
2 pommes


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle PEUT être verte, si.



Je parlais ici de son statut MacGeen


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 4 Tonoglutal©
> 8 oranges sanguines pressées
> 9 nespressoS©
> 2 pommes



Et le raton laveur, hein ! Où qu'il est, le raton laveur !  :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Debut de journée compliqué en ce qui me concerne...


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça bosse ça planche ça carbure ça cliquète au niveau de la matière grise...
> :hein:



tu ne les traumatise pas au moins ?...  

je suis seul devant l'écran, suis passé plusieures fois dans ma cuisine mais je n'ai pas vu de voisine...  
cf : çà !!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Là je viens d'apprendre le décès d'une jeune collègue, noyée dans notre cher lac.


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens d'apprendre le décès d'une jeune collègue, noyée dans notre cher lac.


AÏe...


----------



## Patamach (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens d'apprendre le décès d'une jeune collègue, noyée dans notre cher lac.



:afraid:

Alcool ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Nan, accident de plongée.


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens d'apprendre le décès d'une jeune collègue, noyée dans notre cher lac.



Oups...:rose:


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan, accident de plongée.


Toute nos condoléances...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

moi qui me plaignait de mon début de journée...


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Tous a Taaaaalbe!!!!!!:hosto::hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2006)

Putain de bordel de merde...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso, j'adore faire des dessins en faisant pipi sur la neige...


 
C'est vrai, mais le pb c'est que moi, la neige me brule le bout du kiki...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2006)

Bon finalement, ça va mieux. un de mes fournisseurs vient de m'envoyer un magnum de Gigondas, c'est cool


----------



## ange_63 (6 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ambiance camp retranché, on est tous bloqués dans la salle obligés de manger sur place, je donne juste le droit de sortir faire pipi mais un par un !
> :hein:
> _Ça va commencer à sentir le fennec._
> 
> ...



Tyran...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ambiance camp retranché, on est tous bloqués dans la salle obligés de manger sur place, je donne juste le droit de sortir faire pipi mais un par un !
> :hein:
> _Ça va commencer à sentir le fennec._
> 
> ...



Y'a tant de travail en retard ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

d'O ?


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2006)

non. Chat.


----------



## .Steff (6 Janvier 2006)

Posté par *LeConcombreMaske*
_Moi perso, j'adore faire des dessins en faisant pipi sur la neige... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

ET EN PLUS C'EST PAS TRES SYMPA POUR CEUX QUI AIME SE ROULER DANS LA NEIGE OU FAIRE DES BATAILLES DE BOULES DE NEIGE A MAIN NUS..
MAIS LE PIRE C'EST QUAND CA RENTRE DANS LA BOUCHE


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> d'O ?



Mon dieu, moi qui me croyais "garanti grand teint", voilà que je déteins sur toi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens d'avoir confirmation pour *AngooooOOOooooulème !!!!*
> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> :rose:
> 
> Si vous y passez, on s'y croisera peut-être !!



Moi, non, mais Gaël, normalement, oui, donne moi des détails, je les lui transmettrais !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> MAIS LE PIRE C'EST QUAND CA RENTRE DANS LA BOUCHE


Pour moi c'est le meilleur moment


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, je vais vous donner une info primordiale, prépondérante, gigantissime : non, le thé, même à haute dose, ne peut rien contre un bon début de crève qui fait mal à la tête qui ressemble à un vieu bâton de craie.

J'aurais pas cru.
J'ai tout bu.
J'ai envie de pisser (et même pas dans la neige).

C'est malin.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

Là je me bouffe les couilles avec les matériaux composites...

Alors...

La fibre externe du patch doit être alignée avec la fibre externe du panneau...

Bien bien bien...

C'est du 6 plis... faut perdre ça de vue...

Alors du coup les plis 1 et 6 sont à 60° par rapport au sens 0...

Je dois faire quoi moi ???

Sais plus...

Bon, on va dire que c'est bon comme ça. On aura la surprise...:mouais: 

Z'avez rien compris ?

Moi non plus !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Tu aimes le Tétris ???


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2006)

Du tout.

Pas trés joueur.


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'heure du pèrniflard !


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure du pèrniflard !




Déclenche les enfers  Feu !!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2006)

Ouais l'heure d'aller discuter des obsèques autour d'un verre !


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais l'heure d'aller discuter des obsèques autour d'un verre !




Tu vas te prendre une tuée ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais l'heure d'aller discuter des obsèques autour d'un verre !



 Elle voulait vous ramener les glaçons ?


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas te prendre une tuée ??


non il a une collègue qui s'est tuée


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> non il a une collègue qui s'est tuée




:rose: mes condoléances...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Putain, Angoulème, ça va être trop la folie !!*
> :love::love::love:



Tiens, Roberto, tu tombes bien... J'étais justement en train de me dire : "J'aimerais bien être une petite souris pour savoir ce qu'il fait là, maintenant."
Ben tu viens de répondre : tu le la pètes, mais toujours modeste et classieux. Comme d'hab.


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

un dual horse power...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Pas facile à tremper dans l'encre de chine, une épée..


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pas de floodeurs noctambules hydropathes ?
> 
> 
> Là maintenant prépa p'tit déj', réveiller le grand qui va à l'école, changer le p'tit dont le biorythme est digne d'un mécanisme de montre suisse,  et pis emmener le grand et revenir garder le petit parce que ma femme va vendre des robes des z'étoles et des manteaux et des chapeaux...
> :love:



presque pareil....:sleep:   
préparer ma grande pour l'accompagner à l'école, changer la petite, la recoucher...laisser ma "douce" dormir quoique....   
aller à l'école, revenir puis commencer à bosser ou p'têt traîner sur MacGé....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> un dual horse power...



Meuh nan ! une simple deuche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pas de floodeurs noctambules hydropathes ?
> 
> 
> Là maintenant prépa p'tit déj', réveiller le grand qui va à l'école, changer le p'tit dont le biorythme est digne d'un mécanisme de montre suisse,  et pis emmener le grand et revenir garder le petit parce que ma femme va vendre des robes des z'étoles et des manteaux et des chapeaux...
> :love:



Et pis après les zotres vont venir râler que leurs femmes elles font rien qu'à dépenser des sous en robes, z'étoles, manteaux et chapeaux...   

:rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tiens ?_
> :mouais: Un obstacle en travers de mon ch'min : allez hop.


Bonjour les cacahuettes!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... non merci je préfère d'autres moyens pour contourner les obstacles  


.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les cacahuettes!!! ... non merci je préfère d'autres moyens pour contourner les obstacles
> 
> 
> .



Bof, après, tu te fais juste opérer des amygdales, et on en parle plus !


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, après, tu te fais juste opérer des amygdales, et on en parle plus !


   

Des cordes vocales tu veux dire!!!!!!   

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

- oui mais huh aujourd'hui j'ai envie de calme
- ah ? 
- ohhhhhh-
- gasp
- naaaaaaaaan tu me ferais ça ?
- mais tu te force pas au moins ?
- fallait me le proposer plutôt 
- je vais acheter une corde alors
- demain ça m'intéresse
- tchao


----------



## dool (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - oui mais huh aujourd'hui j'ai envie de calme
> - ah ?
> - ohhhhhh-
> - gasp
> ...



Ca, c'est de la volonté !!!


----------



## Hache-Hache (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - je vais acheter une corde alors


Bonne idée la corde. En coton, pas trop rêche.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

coton ET minimum 2 cm de diamètres, on ne sait jamais avec les spasmes 

Urbite et Orbite


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> coton ET minimum 2 cm de diamètres, on ne sait jamais avec les spasmes
> 
> Urbite et Orbite


A propos de spasmes ...  

Un anglais fait l'amour à sa femme 
A un moment donné l'homme lui dit:
- oh chwériiiee ... je t'ai fwait mal??
- oh no mon chweri! ... pourqwoi tou me demande cela??
- parce que tou a boujai!


----------



## joubichou (7 Janvier 2006)

Un petit perniflard avec 3 glaçons


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salade d'endives avec des pommes vertes des noix des raisins de Corynthe, un brin de mâche de l'huile et une lichette (j'adooooOOooore les lichettes ! :love: ) de vinaigre balsamique ???
> :love: :love: :love:


Putain mais t'es un obsédé de cette salade !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, j'ai quand même un peu l'impression qu'on perd mon temps dans un autre sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue ici.
> Tu aimes les endives ?
> :love:



Oui, bon, d'accord, on perd mon temps dans celui-ci aussi.


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous ! 

Comment allez vous ( yau de poële ) ?   ( a marche po ? ah merde  )


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

j'ai du mal à me réveiller ce matin, pourtant j'ai rien bu...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

fatigue, stress, dépression ?


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal à me réveiller ce matin, *pourtant j'ai rien bu...*




C'est pour ça...le réveil est trop facile, pas besoin de te battre pour ouvrir les yeux...pas de mal de crâne à combattre...trop facile ce matin..ou après-midi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal à me réveiller ce matin, pourtant j'ai rien bu...



Tu nous referais pas une petite déprime des fois ? Tu veux qu'on ouvre un fil et qu'on en parle ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2006)

tout m'indiffère, j'ai le goût à rien aujourd'hui...:sleep: :mouais: 
même pas envie de dessiner !


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fatigue, stress, dépression ?


je pense que ça se limite à de la fatigue et du sommeil en retard...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

toi y en a devoir prendre quelques tisanes pour le sommeil


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi y en a devoir prendre quelques tisanes pour le sommeil


c'est pas d'une tisane dont j'ai besoin, mais de ce que nous sommes beaucoup à manquer...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas d'une tisane dont j'ai besoin, mais de ce que nous sommes beaucoup à manquer...



Le chauffage central ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

ben quoi ?


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pouffé dans mon café, c'est con, *heureusement* les postillons d'Arabica ont atterri à gauche du parckad... heeeu tarckrad... _heu voyez ?_




Oui ben moi ça me fait pas rire :hein: Parce que mon chauffage est en panne depuis 2 mois!!!  :affraid: Et mon entreprise hlm n'a pas de sous pour le faire réparer!!!  * JE ME PELE!!! *    


Vous croyez que je leur fait une retenue sur mon loyer???


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Chuis un peu débordé là, mais sinon j'irai bien te réc





    


J'allais répondre avec empressement à ton post précédent pour savoir OU c'était, Mais je crois que je vais attendre un peu...  .... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

menteur


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du mal à me réveiller ce matin, pourtant j'ai rien bu...



On s'en fout non ???


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> :love:



Ah si je t'assure...

Vraiment ses humeurs je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler...

Vraiment...

En même temps je lui interdis pas d'en faire profiter les crétins qui nous lisent par milliers, n'empêche que je me réserve le droit de diffuser les miennes...

On s'est compris je pense ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme un filet à papillon sans filet.



Comme un truc inutile donc.


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah si je t'assure...
> 
> Vraiment ses humeurs je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler...
> 
> ...


Merci mon lapin, gràce à toi, je dis enfin non à la drogue !


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2006)

Hé Roberto, c'est quand que tu le fais, ton show là ??? 
Que je viennes te voir...  :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant... Un thé qui fait du bien, des billets de train réservés, d'autres choses à faire remises à plus tard et une musique étrange sortie de quelque part.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui j'avais rendez vous à 10h30 à la banque parce que figurez vous que j'ai 25 ans, je n'ai donc plus droit au livret jeune ... Donc je me lève à 10h et j'arrive à 10h45, et depuis j'ai un LEP. 
Je mange chez ma mère qui me dit qu'elle me fera un petit quelque chose : une grosse salade, un filet de perche, du riz, une blanquette de veau, des épinards, du fromage blanc et sec, des tartelettes, un café ouf. J'ai mangé ce que j'ai put et mainteant mon frigo est plein. C'est bien les maman :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2006)

Oui oui ! le chauffage fonctionne !
C'est chez Nexka qu'il se fait capricieux...


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeeu...
> Dédicace le mercredi... 25 janvier, du 27 au 29 tu peux te délocaliser en Charentes si tu veux,  retour le dimanche soir, et puis le Guignol, c'est du lundi 30 au mercredi 1er février, et une autre dédicace le 4, _et après je me repose si je peux._
> :rose:
> :love: :love:
> ...


Meeeeuuuuhhhhh Chuis pas sur Nantes en semaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnneeeuuuhhh !!! 



_Tu y seras présent sous le nom de Vixente, I suppose ( itoire  )_


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeeu...
> Dédicace le mercredi... 25 janvier, du 27 au 29 tu peux te délocaliser en Charentes si tu veux,  retour le dimanche soir, et puis le Guignol, c'est du lundi 30 au mercredi 1er février, et une autre dédicace le 4, _et après je me repose si je peux._
> :rose:
> :love: :love:
> ...



Trop loin pour moi....  

Bonne dédicace quand même.


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous encourage à venir : les onze tablettes A5 de la démonstration, vu que la galerie n'a pu les louer comme les iMac et ne pourra les vendre d'occas', elles seront à gagner à la fin de l'Ultimate Show.
> _Et comme c'est moi qui serais sans doute la main innocente..._
> 
> :love:



Hmmm???  On peut participer à la tombola même si on vient pas en vrai???   

N'empèche j'imagine le truc  :rateau: les 11 gagnants des tablettes qui vont boire un coup ensemble à la fin du show dans une brasserie du leclerc   
Ca serait pas grillé


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

je suis rentrée de mon partiel de grammaire. Je suis arrivée en retard ... 14h08 au lieu de 14h ... mais enfait non ... ça a commencé à 14h20, le temps que tout le monde s'installe, que la prof nous fasse marrer etc. 500 dans un amphi, et ils nous "demandent" de ne pas tricher


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Et alors t'as triché ?


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

bien sure qu'elle a triché


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

non bergère, j'ai pas triché, j'ai fini en au bout d'une demi-heure (le partiel durait 1h, alors qu'on nous avait dit 2h au départ) et puis j'ai fait des p'tit dessins 

stressés à mort ? ... non pas du tout  enfin j'ai pas trouvé  enfin ça allait quoi, c'eut été con de réviser finalement :mouais: 

edit : toys, je suis une fille  
edit2 : mais t'as raison wobewto, c'est une sacrée bonne prof :love: faire comprendre (sinon aimer) la grammaire à autant d'étudiants de première année, chapeau


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non bergère, j'ai pas triché, j'ai fini en au bout d'une demi-heure (le partiel durait 1h, alors qu'on nous avait dit 2h au départ) et puis j'ai fait des p'tit dessins
> 
> stressés à mort ? ... non pas du tout  enfin j'ai pas trouvé  enfin ça allait quoi, c'eut été con de réviser finalement :mouais:
> 
> ...


 
edit désolé ma poul manque de réveil


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Et tu vas dire que ça se voit aux lèvres ..?


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> edit désolé ma poul manque de réveil


ta quoi ? :mouais: 
'tention faut pas pousser méwèn dans les orties non plus hein 



edit (féchier hein) : star ! salaud  :rose:


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

ho du calme ou je reourne me couché.

j'ai pas fait gaffe mais j'ai edité mon message et je m'en excuse 

je suis une merde oui je sais


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il a le réveil dévalorisé, toys !


jaime bien me faire mal......


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit (féchier hein) : star ! salaud  :rose:



C'est monsieur Salaud !


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho du calme ou je reourne me couché.
> 
> j'ai pas fait gaffe mais j'ai edité mon message et je m'en excuse
> 
> je suis une merde oui je sais


mais ! 
crie pas comme ça je rigolais 

c'est foussa vous avez bouffé quoi sur macgé, pour vous sentir aggresser dés qu'on vous dit un truc


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux parler que de celles du haut, et je n'avais rien remarqué d'anormal.
> 
> :rose:




Roberto ... Tendez-lui la perche et il finira par s'engouffrer ...


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi jamais.
> Ou rarement.
> :love:


tu es une exception  
heureusement qu'il y en a


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais !
> crie pas comme ça je rigolais
> 
> c'est foussa vous avez bouffé quoi sur macgé, pour vous sentir aggresser dés qu'on vous dit un truc


jus d'orange tartinne griller un thé 

rien de plus


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

un vent de folie souffle sur macgé :afraid:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas nouveau ça ... Tu vois ça à quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vais pas te laisser comme ça tout bête avec ta perche tendue dans le vide...




Tu vois je pense que j'aurais du mettre "tendez-lui *sa* perche" ... Mais bon après on est plus dans la charte ...


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

waip bin si s'est comme ca et les gens il laisse des perche a trainé bien moi je part a la pêche a l'anguille et si sa plait pas a des gens et bien quil le disse ou qu'il se taise a jamais


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2006)

Mouarf ! 














_Oui c'est très constructif comme post, ça s'appelle du Flood  _


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

je repasseen speed j'ai oublier mes bottes.

aller bisous des genoux


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller bisous des genoux


Je le savais, ce type est une jeune racaille ! 

Amenez moi mon kärscher laser ! :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On va finir par se faire repérer...


Que de beaux gosses sur une seule photo :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

Au fait, Rob, tu fais quoi à Chamboulême ? T'es en dédicaces sur le stand Albin Michel ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'y draguerais sans doute une hôtesse ou deux, en les faisant rire si possible.
> 
> Mais ce sera pas la Flaque© : y aura du monde sur les rangs, de la concurrence et pas des demi-portions : que des professionnels.
> 
> ...




j'ai été à Angoulême pendant plusieures années en tant que libraire.... c'est usant !!! :sick: 
mais vachement sympa...


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, tout le monde a l'air de vouloir m'expliquer que c'est un truc de dingue.
> _Vivement._



tu seras pas déçu !!!    
avant y'avais Choron qui foutait son "bronx" dans la moitié du festival....   hélas....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

c'est ou en france angoulême ? j'ai une tof à faire dédicacer moi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou en france angoulême ?



Pas si loin du Paradis.


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou en france angoulême ? j'ai une tof à faire dédicacer moi


quel genre quel genre ? :curieux:


----------



## .Steff (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou en france angoulême ? j'ai une tof à faire dédicacer moi


En charente.C'est au milieu de tout mais surtout de rien !!
C'est bien une fois par an quoi...


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou en france angoulême ? j'ai une tof à faire dédicacer moi



un peu effectivement au milieu d'un désert....   
là....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> un peu effectivement au milieu d'un désert....
> là....



Tu vois Bordeaux sur la carte ? Ben le Paradis, c'est 200 bornes en dessous.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2006)

Mal dormi la nuit dernière, de drôle de bruits, des fifflements, des chfuchotfments... quand tout à coup...  Devant-moi...  

Je passe les détails...  Trident agité, etc.... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois Bordeaux sur la carte ? Ben le Paradis, c'est 200 bornes en dessous.




Là où les anges ont un trou ..? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois Bordeaux sur la carte ? Ben le Paradis, c'est 200 bornes en dessous.


 D'ailleurs y'à même des diablotines qui y vivent ...  enfin pas loin


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> En charente.C'est au milieu de tout mais surtout de rien !!
> C'est bien une fois par an quoi...



Oui, une fois par an c'est bien... Surtout maintenant.
Avant il y avait les tartes au fromage (avec du Manslois, les autres ça va pas bien...), les greniers pleins de poussière et les groseilles au fond du jardin.
Je ne sais même plus si les groseillers sont toujours là. Les ancolies, elles, doivent toujours fleurir entre les mauvaises herbes si les escargots ne les ont pas trop décimées.


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois Bordeaux sur la carte ? Ben le Paradis, c'est 200 bornes en dessous.




Il est un coin de France
Ou le bonheur fleuri
Ou l'on connait d'avance
les joies du Paradis... :love:


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

Rhoooooo :love: 



La maintenant .... * BAYONNE VIENT DE BATTRE TOULOUSE * 
A toulouse en plus!!!!  :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooooo :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah, M......!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il est un coin de France
> Ou le bonheur fleuri
> Ou l'on connait d'avance
> les joies du Paradis... :love:



Et quand on a la chance
D'être de ce pays,
On est comme en vacances
Durant toute sa vie !

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et quand on a la chance
> D'être de ce pays,
> On est comme en vacances
> Durant toute sa vie !
> ...



C'est de montherlant ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est de montherlant ???



Gna gna gna...


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

Hep Doc, please otes moi d'un doute.

J'ai cherché les paroles sur le net, et dans le deuxième couplet ils marquent (sur plein de site en plus  ) 

le jour de sa naissance
On est bel otari
Dès la première enfance
Le douanier vous poursuit
Quand vient l'adolescence
Les filles vous sourient
Et l'on chante et l'on danse
Même quand on vieillit


Ca veut dire quoi "bel otari"???  C'est Pelotari non le vrai truc??? :mouais:

MDR


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hep Doc, please otes moi d'un doute.
> 
> J'ai cherché les paroles sur le net, et dans le deuxième couplet ils marquent (sur plein de site en plus  )
> 
> ...



Tous des incultes... Évidemment que c'est "pelotari", belle enfant. (Voir d'ailleurs le lien donné plus haut.)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Nechka, je viens d'user 8 glaçons à ta lecture, s'il te plait calme moi


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2006)

Flop flop flop...


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nechka, je viens d'user 8 glaçons à ta lecture, s'il te plait calme moi




:love: :love:    


C'est pas ce genre de "Pelotari" dont je parle... MDR


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les otaries avec chistera ?
> Onk onk... !!
> :afraid:
> 
> ...



Hep tu rigoles, mais au musée de la mer de Biarritz  (histoire de changer de région  ) est né cet hivers, le premier phoque en captivité depuis je sais plus combien d'année en France.  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.

Hé, couillon, y a marqué sur ton relevé bancaire


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

putain doc y te pique ton fric !


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On dit "les cagouilles"...
> :love: :love: :love:


 Chez nous, on ne les fait pas à l'ail les p'tits gris... Et je n'ai compris que très tard que c'était un mot de patois et pas le nom générique !


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu la même révélation avec le mot cagole !


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et moi avec *Colargol* !
> Je croyais que c'était une race d'ours !!
> :hein:
> :mouais:



Colargol ???

L'ours qui chante en FA en SOL ?

En DO siese en MI bémol ??

Mieux que Jacques Pierre ou Paul ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Ça ? 


 

 ne me remercie pas : c'est cadeau !


----------



## anntraxh (7 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci ma biche, toute mon enfance &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci ma biche, toute mon enfance &#8230;


De rien ma bibiche ... par contre moi ça j'ai pas connu ...









:rateau: 


oui je sais ch'uis méchante :rose: mais c'est vrai !


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci ma biche, toute mon enfance &#8230;



Tiens, je te voyais plus jeune...:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci ma biche, toute mon enfance ?



Putain moi aussi...

Sniff...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

l'enfoiré d'sa mère


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

la chaouie de ses hormones...


----------



## maiwen (7 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant, je me dis que la natation me manque finalement ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je fais mes adieux à Roberto ...


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> 
> 
> Tu d'vais déjà être en première de DEUG, à cette époque, toi, non ?
> :mouais:





Elle a fait un DEUG allemand.
Oui pour être berger.
Berger Allemand.


Pas en forme moi. Demain je change de dealer.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, je me dis que la natation me manque finalement ...



Moi c'est le bistrot qui me manque.


----------



## anntraxh (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon ?
> 
> 
> Tu d'vais déjà être en première de DEUG, à cette époque, toi, non ?
> :mouais:



Non.

En 1961, date de sortie des premiers épisodes sur la télé polonaise, j'avais exactement 3 ans.
Et c'est mon petit frère qui a reçu le 45 t un ou 2 ans plus tard.
Désolée si les français ne l'ont découvert qu'en 1970.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Les Français s'en foutent ils ont le pinard...


----------



## anntraxh (7 Janvier 2006)

Annonce:
là maintenant, pote à moi (ayant besoin de fric)  vend BD au plus offrant, dédicacée par l'Auteur ( bien connu  sur le bar macg); vu qu'il fait des aquarelles à 2000 brouzoufs ( l'Auteur, pas moi ! ) , le pote en question ne regrette pas d'avoir attendu !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le bistrot qui me manque.



Dis-toi bien que si une chose devait me manquer, ce serait plus le vin, ce serait l'ivresse.


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2006)

b'soir ! 

M'énervent les fabricants de baladeurs mp3 !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je me dis que si on voyage en amérique latine, il faut éviter la colombie :affraid: 
enfin selon d'autres on peut y aller tranquille mais il y a un problème à chaque frontière et à l'intérieur mais un passage est possible vers léciteria quelque chose, or j'ai lut dans le monde de ce matin qu'un mec avait disparut ben là justement ....
comme je sais plus quoi penser va peut être falloir voir sur place 

menfin


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Annonce :

Homme bien sous tout rapport, calin, aimant, attentionné, distingué, drole, intelligent, riche (bientot), aimant le sport, le cinéma, la lecture.

Cherche femme pour sodomie.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est une dédicace générique ou y a un nom ?



La mienne est collector : il y a une faute d'orthographe. Mais ce n'est pas pour ça que je n'ai pas cru bon de devoir la montrer.


----------



## anntraxh (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est une dédicace générique ou y a un nom ?


y'a un nom , oui,  et pas le mien bien sûr ! ( et pas n'importe lequel !  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Annonce :
> 
> Homme bien sous tout rapport, calin, aimant, attentionné, distingué, drole, intelligent, riche (bientot), aimant le sport, le cinéma, la lecture.
> 
> Cherche femme pour sodomie.



À un mot près... Fais chier.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis-toi bien que si une chose devait me manquer, ce serait plus le vin, ce serait l'ivresse.



Il est fort ce doc.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À un mot près... Fais chier.



Parait que ça fait chier certains oui...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

si je dis "caca" est ce qu'on m'entend ?

- caca


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> - caca




*Manque de conviction*
ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde.



Ah oui...

Il y a "avec tout mon amitié" au lieu de "tout*e* mon amitié".


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

CACA http://members.tripod.com/~Phreaker1/merde.htm

c'est mieux ?


----------



## anntraxh (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi bien sûr ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merde alors.


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Note : c'est quand même une aquarelle de trois mètres vingt de haut, payable à 120 jours. Ça relativise.



3m20 de haut, 3m20 de haut, Oui, ok  Mais pourquoi parles tu toujours de sa hauteur???  

C'est sur que si elle fait que 20cm de largeur, ça relativise aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> 3m20 de haut, 3m20 de haut, Oui, ok  Mais pourquoi parles tu toujours de sa hauteur???
> 
> C'est sur que si elle fait que 20cm de largeur, ça relativise aussi




Tu veux parler de la réfection de la ligne des 3 mètres du terrain de volley de sa commune ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les ancolies, elles, doivent toujours fleurir entre les mauvaises herbes si les escargots ne les ont pas trop décimées.



Y a pas d'escargots dans cette région !  Des cagouilles, certes, mais pas d'escargots !

Pis Angoulême, c'est pas un trou paumé, il n'y a pas que le salon de la BD, y a aussi le circuit des remparts, pour les accros de "Vroum vroum beurk", il y a la chocolaterie Letuffe (se visite), autour, il y a les moulins à papier, à seize Km, le musée "Rêve Auto Jeunesse" de Belle Maman (16120 Mosnac), et dans tous les coins, on peut trouver d'excellents pineaux et cognacs qui n'ont rien à voir avec les saloperies traffiquées de Carchan© et d'Aufour® !

Ah, le concessionnaire Apple, c'est la société Lhomme !


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de la réfection de la ligne des 3 mètres du terrain de volley de sa commune ? :rateau:




   MDR   



Bon sur ce, là maintenant je vais me coucher... :sleep: Avec mes deux sweats, mes chaussettes de skis, et mes deux couettes!!! Brrrrr :affraid: 

Bonne nuit


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pis Angoulême, c'est pas un trou paumé,  il y a la chocolaterie Letuffe


----------



## lumai (7 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas d'escargots dans cette région !  Des cagouilles, certes, mais pas d'escargots !



Des p'tits gris plus précisément !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Dans ta bouche des petits gris ça sonne bien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de la réfection de la ligne des 3 mètres du terrain de volley de sa commune ? :rateau:



Mouarf ! Y font les lignes des terrains de sport à l'aquarelle, à Nantes ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans ta bouche des petits gris ça sonne bien...



Vazy voir, tu constatera que dans la tienne, ça goûte bien !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf ! Y font les lignes des terrains de sport à l'aquarelle, à Nantes ?



C'est comme ça que le gouvernement peut se vanter de la baisse du chômage. À chaque averse le bataillon de graphistes sort avec son pinceau trois poils à la main


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

Il est fou ? pour une fois que j'allais me modérer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est fou ? pour une fois que j'allais me modérer



Bah merde... Tu ne vas pas tomber le futal, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2006)

boxerboy


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est fou ? pour une fois que j'allais me modérer



Bon, d'accord, j'te la fait autrement : Vas les gouter, toi qu'aime les bonnes choses, tu s'ras pas déçu !.

Pfffttt, y comprend tout de travers !


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

je reviens de Narnia, c'est à chier !


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas été le voir.
Tant mieux 
Vive Harry Potter ^^


----------



## Malkovitch (8 Janvier 2006)

Le monde part en sucette je vous le dis. Les pubs actimel reviennent  !


----------



## Stargazer (8 Janvier 2006)

Mais tu sais au moins ça boivent ... C'est pas des suppos !


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

J'ai envie de mon avatar en ce moment


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> boxerboy



Qui a cafté ???


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

Salut ! 

me v'là rendu à faire un résumé de l'histoire du Parti Communiste :rateau:
Qu'est ce qu'on nous fait pas faire...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2006)

Je peux te faire un résumé trés condensé si tu veux...

Tourne toi...


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

aaah mon dieu Sonny, cette faucille ! :rateau:  
Euh nan, arrête, pas le marteau, nan !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2006)

C'est qui, le marteau ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2006)

le Dimanche; journée calme, tranquille.... les filles sont dans leur bain tout se passe bien....  
mais d'un seul coup.... PAPAAAAAAA !!  
PAPAAAAAAA Y'A ALICE QU'A FAIT CACA DANS LE BAIN !!!!!   
je fonce sac plastique plastique à la main.... et là effectivement qelque chose de clairement idenfifiable flotte à la surface...... :mouais: :mouais: 
la plus grande (6 ans) s'est réfugié acrobatiquement sur les bords de la baignoire et l'autre (17mois ) se dit, genre : "tiens c'est marrant, j'avais pas vu ce truc qui flotte... c'est un nouveau jouet ?"   
me v'là parti pour un nettoyage en grand : filles, baignoire et enfin les jouets souillé par la "chose".......


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le Dimanche; journée calme, tranquille.... les filles sont dans leur bain tout se passe bien....
> mais d'un seul coup.... PAPAAAAAAA !!
> PAPAAAAAAA Y'A ALICE QU'A FAIT CACA DANS LE BAIN !!!!!
> je fonce sac plastique plastique à la main.... et là effectivement qelque chose de clairement idenfifiable flotte à la surface...... :mouais: :mouais:
> ...



Tiens, c'est marrant, j'avais faim, mai là ...


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> PAPAAAAAAA Y'A ALICE QU'A FAIT CACA DANS LE BAIN !!!!!
> je fonce sac plastique plastique à la main.... et là effectivement qelque chose de clairement idenfifiable flotte à la surface...... :mouais: :mouais:




Marrant chez moi le popo des enfants ne flotte pas :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant chez moi le popo des enfants ne flotte pas :mouais:



Il aura sans doute confondu avec un Milky Way...


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

Faites des gosses !


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant chez moi le popo des enfants ne flotte pas :mouais:


Parce qu'ils mangent trop de fer.... ça leste :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'ils mangent trop de fer.... ça leste :rateau:




Merci je vais supprimer les glaces en uranium


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

Team America, film cul(te)  :love:


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Très beau cette webcam au plafond SM...la décoration de ton appartement est


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Team America, film cul(te)  :love:


Parait qu'il y a une version censurée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> la décoration de ton appartement est



En effet, y'a pas de mot.


----------



## Taho! (8 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Parait qu'il y a une version censurée


la version ciné oui, mais j'ai vu la même que toi... la scène d'amour est plus courte au ciné... mais étais-ce bien nécessaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Je vois qu'on traîne toujours le même sujet  
Dire que je pensais flooder hier soir avec mes deux posts à la con

Sinon, ben réveil bien tard
Dimanche pénard

:sleep:


----------



## dool (8 Janvier 2006)

Mat Dammoonnn


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mat Dammoonnn




Ne sois pas grossier, je te prie...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Très beau cette webcam au plafond SM...la décoration de ton appartement est


Il n'est pas tendre notre SM .. vous avez vu l'oeil de la fille?


----------



## toys (8 Janvier 2006)

concert de malade mental hier soir fini a 7H30 du mat 
j'ai la tête dans le cul et une crete de punk sur la tête.
je sais pas se qui m'a pris de fair ça j'ai rendez vous dans deux jours avec des mairie sa ves pas être crédible sa.


----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2006)

j'ai l'impression ... d'être samedi ... et c'est pas bien ... demain j'ai trois partiels :/

aaaaaaaaah


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je viens vous faire un grand  et donner quelques info primordiales  

pour commencer personne m'a mis au four ni a table pour noel
la dinde n'est plus assez grassouillette    et puis vu qu'elle boite legerment
ils on du avoir peur d'attrapper la grippe aviaire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

sinon tout va bien et je me montrera plus souvent dans 1 semaine :
la folie des soldes et des heures a gogo sera surement calmé 
sans compter que bioman reprend le boulot apres 4 semaines de vacances 
(et il n'est meme pas cocou le chanceux    ) et la maison sera enfin calme 


ma nouvelle (enfin elle a "seulement" 11 ans) titine que pere noel m'a ammenée
roule a merveille , elle est vraiment pas soularde ( avec un plein de 30 euros j'ai deja fait 380 km et pas encore en vue le temoin rouge ) ....
elle serait parfaite si son chauffage vaudrait bien fonctionner  :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

enfin , j'ai deposé un dossier  de pret a ma banque et j'attends encore un document pour le donner aussi a un courtier : maintenant mon sort est entre le mains des banquiers     , a eux de decider si je pourra nager chez moi  


voili voilà je vais vous quitter , mon kine de voisin allemand est sur le pont de debarquer et...
j'espere qu'il trouve un remede miracle a ma jambe boiteuse    


bizouzzzz a tous :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant (...) bizouzzzz a tous :love: :love: :love: :love:



 Bonne chance pour tout


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Good luck Princess Tatav


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant
> (...)



Heureux de te revoir et bonne chance.


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je me dis que ma meilleure amie n'est pas vraiment ma meilleure amie... ça me rend triste.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je me dis que ma meilleure amie n'est pas vraiment ma meilleure amie... ça me rend triste.



T'es copine avec Lorie ?


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> T'es copine avec Lorie ?



:affraid:


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P'tain le tradada de Quelszatpf a duré vachement longtemps, quand même !



j'en connais un qui va bientôt fermé  dommage :mouais: (enfin ceci n'est que pure supposition )

sinon l'air du temps : _fatiguée...

_ Bonne journée... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais un qui va bientôt fermé  dommage :mouais: (enfin ceci n'est que pure supposition )
> 
> sinon l'air du temps : _fatiguée..._
> 
> Bonne journée... :love:


 
Ah ??


----------



## .Steff (9 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'impression ... d'être samedi ... et c'est pas bien ... demain j'ai trois partiels :/
> 
> aaaaaaaaah


Bon courage alors pour tes partiels!!!!


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

là je me demande si je vais avoir le courage d'aller bosser


----------



## .Steff (9 Janvier 2006)

moi j'y suis.....


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

pi bon allez j'y vais


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Là je traîne sur un ordinateur de la bibliothèque, au moins ça marche car nos labos ne sont toujours pas prêts et ils nous restent 6/12 séances avant l'examen ....


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

mal à la  tête..... : téléchargements et remplissage de papiers pour la voiture que je viens d'acheter, l'oreille collé au portable en discussion avec le vendeur...... :mouais: :hein:
je hais la paperasse !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mal à la  tête..... : téléchargements et remplissage de papiers pour la voiture que je viens d'acheter, l'oreille collé au portable en discussion avec le vendeur...... :mouais: :hein:
> je hais la paperasse !!!



T'as téléchargé une bagnole ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as téléchargé une bagnole ?  :affraid: :affraid:




...te dis pas la taille du fichier !!!......


----------



## Grug2 (9 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as téléchargé une bagnole ?  :affraid: :affraid:


license GPL ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande si je vais avoir le courage d'aller bosser


J'aurais pas su moi en tout cas  je suis malade depuis quelques jours avec une grosse bronchite  

Je passe mes journées à prendre des Dafalgans, du Lysomucil, du spray pour le nez, des bonbons pour la gorge et du sirop... Tellement mal à ma cage thoracique d'avoir toussé toute la nuit comme une cheminée que j'ai pris la journée pour me reposer 

Doc, je t'implore, fais un miracle


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas su moi en tout cas  je suis malade depuis quelques jours avec une grosse bronchite
> 
> Je passe mes journées à prendre des Dafalgans, du Lysomucil, du spray pour le nez, des bonbons pour la gorge et du sirop... Tellement mal à ma cage thoracique d'avoir toussé toute la nuit comme une cheminée que j'ai pris la journée pour me reposer
> 
> Doc, je t'implore, fais un miracle



Navré pour toi.  

Prompt rétablissement.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Fin de journée ...qui n'a même pas commencé....:mouais: 

Enfin il reste la nuit ... jusqu'à l'aube


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Enfin il reste la nuit ... jusqu'à l'aube



Tu vibres à 30 000 à 70000 vibrations par seconde tel le craséonycte ou chauve-souris à nez de porc ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vibres à 30 000 à 70000 vibrations par seconde tel le craséonycte ou chauve-souris à nez de porc ?




Je vibre


----------



## Taho! (9 Janvier 2006)

je finis tranquillement ma journée... demain ce sera moins repos...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2006)

Là, normalement sonnyboy devrait _en principe_ s'exprimer.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Là je suis hyper content car j'ai fini de configurer le 486 de ma mère pour de la bureautique simple (winword 6 et win 3.11 tournent comme une horloge par rapport au win 95 d'avant). J'étais bloqué dans la prise en charge du cd-rom par une bête ereur de synthaxe dans l'autoexec.bat depuis 2 semaines...


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

C'est l'heure du


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

Perniflard


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

Casque qui diffuse du 130 bpm.
Un stomboscope dans la tête.
Bouteille d'eau a portée de main cause patch nicotine.
Furieuse envie d'en griller une.
Mon chat à l'hosto entre la vie et la mort.
Une année qui commence mal.
Vivement 2007.
Bientot l'heure de plier bagagges.


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Casque qui diffuse du 130 bpm.
> Un stomboscope dans la tête.
> Bouteille d'eau a portée de main cause patch nicotine.
> Furieuse envie d'en griller une.
> ...


J'ai un pote qui a arreté de fumer en mangeant des pommes,a chaque fois qu'il avait envie d'en griller une il mangeait une pomme,et ça a marché


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui a arreté de fumer en mangeant des pommes,a chaque fois qu'il avait envie d'en griller une il mangeait une pomme,et ça a marché



J'ai essayé avec des courges... J'en suis encore à deux paquets...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé avec des courges... J'en suis encore à deux paquets...



Et tu fumes une cagette tous les combien ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui a arreté de fumer en mangeant des pommes,a chaque fois qu'il avait envie d'en griller une il mangeait une pomme,et ça a marché


Ouais mais t'as vu comment il chante Carlos ???


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais t'as vu comment il chante Carlos ???


pas compris ta question


----------



## Patamach (9 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> pas compris ta question



sans parler de Francis Lalanne ...


----------



## Stargazer (9 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé avec des courges... J'en suis encore à deux paquets...



Tu les mangeais au moins les courges ... Non parce que autrement ça marche pas ...


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Janvier 2006)

*5h* de BU :sleep:


----------



## iNano (9 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai commencé mon challenge de la veille à l'IUT... ça consiste à veiller sur un sujet pour une entreprise... Cette année, c'est Essilor le commanditaire et voilà le sujet : 

"Recherchez les différentes normes environnementales en vigueur dans le monde, liées aux rejets et  traitement des déchets issus de le génération de surface de verres optiques." 

Il fallait voir nos têtes à 8h30 quand ils nous ont filé le sujet...  :rateau: 

Donc, là-dessus, il faut rédiger un dossier de 20 pages et le soutenir devant jury... :mouais: C'est pô gagné !  

Ah ! Et j'oubliais, les équipes (de quatre personnes) sont tirées au sort... on a même pas le droit de choisir nos compagnons d'infortune ! Et qui plus est, on se retrouve avec des boulets notoires !


----------



## Burzum (9 Janvier 2006)

aujourd'hui j'ai esssayé de vendre un appartement à quelqu'un qui voulait une maison... et ça a marché !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui j'ai esssayé de vendre un appartement à quelqu'un qui voulait une maison... et ça a marché !!!



Bah, y'en a bien qui vendent des PC windows à des gens qui cherchent un micro-ordinateur...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui a arreté de fumer en mangeant des pommes,a chaque fois qu'il avait envie d'en griller une il mangeait une pomme,et ça a marché




J'ai arrêté .....d'arrêter


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2006)

là je suis en forme


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

ça me fait penser que ça fait 6 mois que je dis que je vais m'achetter un paquet de clopes... Faudrait peut-être que je concrétise, ça fait au moins un an que j'ai pas tiré une taf. Y'en a marre, je ne le souhaite à personne, de ne pas avoir le courage de se remettre à fumer.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

j'ai pas trouvé le thread..... ou plutot , trop faineante pour le chercher :rose: 

mon pere, pardonnez moi :rose: :rose: 
ce soir j'ai fait un diner :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: desastreux    

j'ai commencé par un boef burghignon , ou quelcque chose qui lui ressemble  
puis j'ai mis une casserole en plus pour les pates et....
au lieu de saler les pates j'ai mis le sel au bourghignon:afraid: :afraid: 


mon pere, serieusement , decemment,  pour vous et les autres lecteur je me vois forcée a
ne pas devoiler ce que j'ai fait pour rettrapper les degats !!!:rose: :rose: 


en tout cas j'ai reussi , c'etait mangeable :rose: 




mais moi j'avais plus d'appetit


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2006)

:love: là, étant en période de partiels, bientôt finis :love:, je me dis tiens, pourquoi ne pas regarder mon emploi du temps du deuxième semestre : bon le lundi c'est chargé 8h-20h, le mardi y'a plein d'heures de trous et le mercredi ... que vois-je ?? ... week-end à 14h :love: :rateau:

:soupir:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :love: là, étant en période de partiels, bientôt finis :love:, je me dis tiens, pourquoi ne pas regarder mon emploi du temps du deuxième semestre : bon le lundi c'est chargé 8h-20h, le mardi y'a plein d'heures de trous et le mercredi ... que vois-je ?? ... week-end à 14h :love: :rateau:
> 
> :soupir:



Heu... à mon avis si tu prends réellement ton week-end le mercredi tu peux réserver juin juillet et aout pour les révisions...


----------



## joubichou (9 Janvier 2006)

oulah tres grosse fatigue a demain


----------



## valoriel (9 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heu... à mon avis si tu prends réellement ton week-end le mercredi tu peux réserver juin juillet et aout pour les révisions...


tu parles... 

elle est dans une fac de fainéants


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2006)

ipantoufle : un weekend est un weekend, même si tu pars pas 
valo : dis moi , tu allais en cours ? ... hein ... comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tu parles...
> 
> elle est dans une fac de fainéants



J'étais aussi dans une fac de fénéant, mais pour avoir au moins 15 de moyenne fallait que je bosse...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

De toute manière si tu bosses pas tu le regrettes amèrement... faut assumer


----------



## valoriel (9 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> valo: dis moi, tu allais en cours? ... hein ... comment?


oui oui 

j'ai changé depuis la dernière fois 

et puis faut pas croire tout ce qu'on te dit!!   

sinon, on mange ensemble un midi après tes partiels?


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui oui
> 
> j'ai changé depuis la dernière fois
> 
> ...


*
je t'avais demandé de rester discret  
mais ouais on peut se faire un bon resto genre euh ...macdo ?   

sm : mais ... mais toi t'es encore étudiant :afraid: :rateau:*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> De toute manière si tu bosses pas tu le regrettes amèrement... faut assumer



Hé ho, c'est qui Pipo-les-bons-conseils ici ? Bordel de nom de Moi !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2006)

Oh j'ai bien bossé pour mon master  après je dis pas


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

master de mes couilles oui ! ils m'ont pas voulut parce que mon projet n'était pas assez professionnelle ! Le livre ancien c'est pas de la culture parait il !
Et ben puisque c'et ça je vais faire un cap, na  

Malgré un 17 en mémoire de maitrise (j'ai manqué le 18 parce que toutes mes fautes se contenait en une page et que mon jury c'était ma prof choisie et une bonne femme que j'ai fait chier pendant 4 ans  )

M'enfin ouais faut travailler en fac si on veut pas s'enneuyer mais le rythme était tellement bon par rapport aux cinq semaines de congés payées 

snirf


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin ouais faut travailler en fac si on veut pas s'enneuyer mais le rythme était tellement bon par rapport aux cinq semaines de congés payées


s'ennuyer ? ... ouais 'fin si tu taffes pas tu trouves toujours d'autres trucs à faire 
j'aurai plutôt dit couler, foirer, rater ta vie, prendre ta retraite à 118 ans ... m'enfin :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (10 Janvier 2006)

est ce que je vais aller bosser ?


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> est ce que je vais aller bosser ?


oui et plus vite que ca !!


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin ouais faut travailler en fac si on veut pas s'ennuyer



Ça, c'est un scoop   Je n'ai jamais réussi à constater ça par moi-même malgré des expériences prolongées très, très, très longtemps !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2006)

Normal, très cher, nombreux sont ceux qui poursuivent leurs études, moins le sont ceux qui arrivent à les rattrapper !


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, très cher, nombreux sont ceux qui poursuivent leurs études, moins le sont ceux qui arrivent à les rattrapper !


héhé pas mal celle la. 
Moi je suis toujours a ses trousses..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Me voilà au boulot, une tasse de thé, lire mes mails, un p'tit tour sur MAcGé.
Ensuite, va falloir cravacher.
C'était il y a longtemps, les études...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà au boulot, une tasse de thé, lire mes mails, un p'tit tour sur MAcGé.
> Ensuite, va falloir cravacher.
> C'était il y a longtemps, les études...




*Ah toi aussi *
tu n'es pas fonctionnaire ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'était il y a longtemps, les études...


c'était hier , aujourd'hui pas cours


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah toi aussi *
> tu n'es pas fonctionnaire ?


Et non...
D'ailleurs, 10h15, toujours sur MacGé et mon chef qui vient de passer ("Euh... L'étude, tu penses l'avoir finie pour demain soir ?" "Mais bien sûr, chef"... Aaaaargh)


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'était hier , aujourd'hui pas cours


Ca c'est bien passé.?


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est bien passé.?


moins mal que je ne pensais  

on verra


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moins mal que je ne pensais
> 
> on verra


 ben c'est déja ca!!!


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

suis en retaaaaaaard !!!!!!!!! (et encore surMacGé !!)
viens de recevoir un mail d'un éditeur : ".... dis c'est normal que j'ai rien reçu là ? passque le boulot c'est pour la fin du mois !!!"..... 
hum, hum.......comment lui dire que les 30 illustrations que je dois faire, ne sont pas encore ....... commencées !!!        va falloir lui pondre une réponse digne du sphinx pour pas lui mettre la puce z'à l'oreille !!   
sinon suis sur ICQ avec un client autrichien......... et je rame !!! je ne cause pas allemand, il ne cause pas français..... on parle en anglais qu'on baragouine aussi bien qu'une "vache espagnole".........:mouais: :mouais: 
là tout de suite, je ne comprends absolument pas ce qu'il veut !!!    

bon, il me faut un plan de bataille (pas de retraite de Russie !!), torcher ces p.......d'illus !!  comprendre ce que me veut "l'autre", continuer à bosser sur le projet bédé (manquerais plus que mon scénariste vienne me causer du pays......   )

commencer par mettre un disque de musique bien violente pour réveiller mes neurones......   


P.S :un p'tit clic ?.....


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La seule différence que je peux repérer entre nous c'est je me garde bien d'avoir des clients autrichiens !



ouais....mais il est pété de tunes !!!!!!!


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ouais....mais il est pété de tunes !!!!!!!


oui mais il va t'entuber sur le prix car tu vas rien comprendre quand il te dira son prix!!! :love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il va t'entuber sur le prix car tu vas rien comprendre quand il te dira son prix!!! :love:



t'inquiètes !! les chiffres c'est un language universel !!!........    : tout le monde se comprend là-dessus !!  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et il aime les dessins de nanas en bikini ?
> 
> Bon.
> Par MP.



c'est même lui qui m'a commandé certaines que j'ai posté sur ce magnifique forum.....:love: :love: :love: 

celle-ci entre autre....(je sais je l'ai déjà postée, mais c'est pour le plaisir....)


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Janvier 2006)

vite me faire à manger avant d'aller au boulot!

pas tout ça de glander, mais faut bien bosser de temps en temps


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2006)

Ciel bleu... d'azur... un café... un peu de lecture..., celle   du gros catalogue de l'expo de H.Pratt à Sienne...  *Périples Imaginaires...
*





  Avec certainement une expo à PAris faisant suite à celle qui a eu lieu à Sienne...


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Je vais allé reposer mon petit corps meurtri par des années d'amour torrides


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je me dis que la musique m'hypnotise, est nocive mon petit être sans défense et tout ... quand je mets de la musique ben ... je peux plus rien faire d'autre  ... c'est dommage j'aime bien la musique


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je me dis que la musique m'hypnotise, est nocive mon petit être sans défense et tout ... quand je mets de la musique ben ... je peux plus rien faire d'autre  ... c'est dommage j'aime bien la musique


laquelle par exemple?


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> laquelle par exemple?


bah plein de musiques ... sauf les toutes douces qu'on entend presque pas ... mais sinon tout 
genre récemment euh ...


----------



## Galatée (10 Janvier 2006)

Aïe aïe aïe, même problème que d'habitude là maintenant : je traîne sur macgé alors que je dois réviser mon partiel de jeudi...
Pas bon ça :rateau: 
Et je dois sortir dans le froid en plus...


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah plein de musiques ... sauf les toutes douces qu'on entend presque pas ... mais sinon tout
> genre récemment euh ...


ha ouais d'accord..J'aime bien aussi cette musique!!


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Aïe aïe aïe, même problème que d'habitude là maintenant : je traîne sur macgé alors que je dois réviser mon partiel de jeudi...
> Pas bon ça :rateau:
> Et je dois sortir dans le froid en plus...


partiel de quoi ? 

moi j'en ai plus que deux , demain et jeudi, et pas besoin de réviser, mais par contre j'ai un dossier de environ 20 pages sur un truc que tu t'en fous et qui te sert à rien, pour samedi


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais par contre j'ai un dossier de environ 20 pages sur un truc que tu t'en fous et qui te sert à rien, pour samedi




Bon alors on en parle pas  

Sinon ça va ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je vois des pipis dans tous les sujets


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Va falloir faire quelque chose ...


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

P..... je rame, je rame !!!!! .....:hein: :hein: 
pourquoi j'ai accepté ce taf, là ?  suis trop c....!! :mouais:
M......!!

P.S :un p'tit clic ?.....


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on en parle pas
> 
> Sinon ça va ?


très bien  

et toi ?


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir faire quelque chose ...



Une serpillère??...


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> très bien
> 
> et toi ?



Très bien  merci 

Je fini une journée de glandouille Olympique.... Médaille d'or du rien faire...remarquable...même pas honte....


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une serpillère??...




Il faut de l'*I-MA-GI-NA-TION :rateau: *


----------



## .Steff (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Très bien  merci
> 
> Je fini une journée de glandouille Olympique.... Médaille d'or du rien faire...remarquable...même pas honte....


mais y'a pas a avoir honte tant que tu penses a ceux qui eux travaillent... enfin qui font ce qu'ils peuvent..


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il faut de l'*I-MA-GI-NA-TION :rateau: *



Mais les canards en sont dénué...  :rateau:


----------



## Galatée (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> partiel de quoi ?
> 
> moi j'en ai plus que deux , demain et jeudi, et pas besoin de réviser, mais par contre j'ai un dossier de environ 20 pages sur un truc que tu t'en fous et qui te sert à rien, pour samedi



Partiel de latin jeudi et partiel de littérature du XVIIIème siècle vendredi. Passionnant, non ? Sinon, ce matin partiel d'anglais, une version sur le début d'Harry Potter : sympa !

Et toi, partiel de quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Partiel de latin jeudi et partiel de littérature du XVIIIème siècle vendredi. Passionnant, non ? Sinon, ce matin partiel d'anglais, une version sur le début d'Harry Potter : sympa !
> 
> Et toi, partiel de quoi ?


moi je suis en anglais 

demain, partiel de phonologie :mouais: et jeudi méthodologie de la traduction (faut pas demander à quoi ça sert j'ai toujours pas compris )

 bon courage


----------



## Galatée (10 Janvier 2006)

merci, et bon courage à toi aussi !  
Allez, cette fois je pars (on dirait une alcoolique après chaque verre !).

Bonne fin de journée à tous


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

mon frère est un fou  , il est sorti nous acheter des pains au chocolat (avec mon argent ) en t-shirt  ... 

celà dit ça à l'air de lui réussir, il a accepté quand je lui ai demandé d'aller descendre la poubelle :rateau:

ps : sérieux ça coute cher un pain au chocolat


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

s'est pas la fin de journée elle commence juste!


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pas la fin de journée elle commence juste!


tu t'es levé à quelle heure ?   

coucou


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es levé à quelle heure ?
> 
> coucou



saluty a toi ma grande.
a midi ! j'ai fait des efforts j'avais une réunions a 14H.
SE RAZÉ LA CRETE AVOIR DES YEUX BIEN OUVERT
des petits chose comme ça qui font que l'on a l'air plus crédible


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ps : sérieux ça coute cher un pain au chocolat


z'étaient bons au moins?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> SE RAZÉ LA CRETE


Horreur !!!
Un crètophobe !!!

Je vais vite fuir cet endroit dangereux ou, si ça se trouve, certains mettent aussi des cravattes...


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> z'étaient bons au moins?


un petit arriere gout de poubelle si non sa peut aller


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Horreur !!!
> Un crètophobe !!!
> 
> Je vais vite fuir cet endroit dangereux ou, si ça se trouve, certains mettent aussi des cravattes...


et ptet mêmes des cravates !!! t'imagine


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Horreur !!!
> Un crètophobe !!!
> 
> Je vais vite fuir cet endroit dangereux ou, si ça se trouve, certains mettent aussi des cravattes...


elle est apparut samedit vers 4h du mat mes potes un poil sous et moi qui avait envie de fair le con.

après s'est chiant de bossé avec des mairies quand tu porte la crete sa aide pas a signé les contras .


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et ptet mêmes des cravates !!! t'imagine


faut pas abusé non plus je reste un technicien son jean large pull basquette et chapeau (quand même)


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

et t'as même pas fait des photos avant ? 

non là ça va plus !


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un crètophobe !!!


 
Présente lui ton pote le dimétrodon, ça l'calmera


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et t'as même pas fait des photos avant ?
> 
> non là ça va plus !


no stress elle vont être developé bientot.
je suis pas crétophobe loin de la je suis juste obligé de présenté le mieux possible (se qui ne veux pas dire que je présente bien)

je le connais déjà et s'est pas son pote s'est celui de jimmy.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et ptet mêmes des cravates !!! t'imagine


Et pourquoi pas des costtttumes ausssssi ???

Allez, puisqu'on me raillllle pour une bêttttte errrrrrreur fort compréhhhhhhhensible je me cassssse.

Sallllllut à tous.


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas des costtttumes ausssssi ???
> 
> Allez, puisqu'on me raillllle pour une bêttttte errrrrrreur fort compréhhhhhhhensible je me cassssse.
> 
> Sallllllut à tous.


ett bien salutt alors.


je sais s'est méchant mais pour une foi que je peu.


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir Toys...


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde ! 

Alors aujourd'hui l'air du temps c'est... un petit rappel de Noël, avec la keynote de ce soir. Étrange tout de même parce que je pense qu'il n'y aura rien de nouveau ! Mais bon il y a tout de même un peu d'excitation dans l'air.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2006)

Je traîne dans le bar, ya moins de monde que d'habitude y sont tous à l'étage au dessus... moins de fumée et plus facile de se faire servir...


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais vraiment compris ce qu'était une keynote. :rose:
> Des annonces des nouveautés Apple© ?
> Mais pourquoi on appelle pas ça _"annonces des nouveautés Apple©"_ ?


s'est moins fashion



salutation a toi


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais vraiment compris ce qu'était une keynote. :rose:
> Des annonces des nouveautés Apple© ?
> Mais pourquoi on appelle pas ça _"annonces des nouveautés Apple©"_ ?


bah _"annonces des nouveautés Apple©"_ c'est pas aussi hype que keynote, tu te rends pas compte


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah _"annonces des nouveautés Apple©"_ c'est pas aussi hype que keynote, tu te rends pas compte


31 touche contre 7 je prend options sur les 7 moi aussi


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais vraiment compris ce qu'était une keynote. :rose:
> Des annonces des nouveautés Apple© ?
> Mais pourquoi on appelle pas ça _"annonces des nouveautés Apple©"_ ?


Ma foi... parce que Steve utilise pour sa présentation le logiciel "Keynote" ! Celui-là même qui remplace le Pouvoir Du Point du côté obscur


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah _"annonces des nouveautés Apple©"_ c'est pas aussi hype que keynote, tu te rends pas compte




Ah mais attends aux states, parler français c'est super hype et chic !


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais attends aux states, parler français c'est super hype et chic !


genre euh ... "euhnaounce dess nouvooootay eypeul" :mouais:

edit : là maintenant (y'a 5 minutes quoi), je me suis fait "raccrocher" à la gueule  :rose:  niarf


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais "Exercices de style" ?


ouiiiiii :love: 

le quidam et tout et tout


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> genre euh ... "euhnaounce dess nouvooootay eypeul" :mouais:
> 
> edit : là maintenant (y'a 5 minutes quoi), je me suis fait "raccrocher" à la gueule  :rose:  niarf



Tu sais que apple à la base c'est anglais et que le gars qui parle est américain ... Tu le sais ?  

Et sinon j'aurais dit niouveauthéééés ...


----------



## toys (10 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que apple à la base c'est anglais et que le gars qui parle est américain ... Tu le sais ?
> 
> Et sinon j'aurais dit niouveauthéééés ...


pour bien parlé anglais faut avoir deux doigt dans la bouche ou une pattate chaude comme vous voulez!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2006)

Là je me dis qu'il est bien loin le temps où je suivais tous les fils de discussions parlant d'une Keynote...


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis qu'il est bien loin le temps où je suivais tous les fils de discussions parlant d'une Keynote...




Y a rien pour le moment...

Une radio :rateau: 
iLife revu
10.4.4
des Widgets...


----------



## Stargazer (10 Janvier 2006)

Je veux pas savoir ! C'est pas le lieu ! 

Passe ton chemin !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a rien pour le moment...
> 
> Une radio :rateau:
> iLife revu
> ...


 
Non, mais faut pas croire je suis ici...  ça évite de scroller vingt pages pour espérer tomber sur un post un minimum sensé.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Mais pour bien apprendre la langue anglaise il faut avoir un petit ami anglais  
Sinon, voyager dans un pays anglophone et y'en a beaucoup

ça ne te tente pas maïwen ?

bonsoir à tous en passant


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça ne te tente pas maïwen ?


le petit ami ou les voyages ?  

les deux moi les deux


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le petit ami ou les voyages ?
> 
> les deux moi les deux



Un voyage maiwen et le petit ami sur place...


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

ouais ... bah pas tout de suite


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

ok emballé c'est pesé : 

Que chacun parle de maïwen à tous les anglais qu'ils connaissent !
Elle est charmante et jeune (donc les vices n'ont pas encore ternis son teint frais enfin pas tout a fait), rigolote, avec une grosse dose d'humour et du caractère !

Vous voyez c'est facile même si je ne connais pas encore maïwen, je peux déjà la marier  

Casting prévue pour fin janvier, et le mot de la fin donc le choix sera pour la belle ... 
tout de même


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant ?

je vais rentrer bosser chez moi parceque c'est plus sympa :sick: objectif ? : réaliser une invitation classieuse.

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Là je viens enfin de finir la bouteille de crème de cassis que je voulais débarasser... Oblig" d'acheter du blanc et du mouseux depuis plusieurs jours pour ce faire...


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

J'essaie de m'informer sur les nouveautés Apple...et de comprendre les prix....:rateau:


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie de m'informer sur les nouveautés Apple...et de comprendre les prix....:rateau:


trop cher de toute façon


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> trop cher de toute façon




Oui...mais bon le store est fermé.... alors ça va :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (10 Janvier 2006)

La maintenant j'ai trop froid... :sick: Le chauffage est toujours en panne   Je me sens un peu comme Luke quand il est perdu dans la tempète de neige sur Hoth... :hein: ... D'ailleur  Je commence même à voir Obiwan!!  

-Ehhh Ben!!!  Quoi??  Tu veux que j'aille dans le systéme de Dagoba chercher un grand maitre Jedi nomé Yoda?? :mouais: Bon ok!!  

Aller tchô les gars, j'y vais!! :love:


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Garamond.



Oui mais lequel ? ITC ? Adobe ? Berthold ? 

nous avons donc niveau automatismes :

« j'veux un truc lisible !
&#8212; ben prends de l&#8217;univers mon pervers »

« j'veux un truc propre sage moderne et _corporate_ !
&#8212; ben prends de l&#8217;helvetica (neue hein parceque l&#8217;autre&#8230 ma tata »

« j'veux un truc classieux !
 &#8212; ben prends du garamond(t)* mon tonton »



*ben oui, le garamond(t) c'est comme les Dupond(t)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2006)

De toute façon le Geneva, c'est dépassé, maintenant, la police à la mode, c'est le Lausanna ! En plus, elle est simple d'usage, il n'y a que deux caractères : le "S" et le "M" ! 

D'ailleurs, ch'sais pus qui disait "Lausanna au plus haut des essieux" :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Qui a payé la tournée ?

 
 
:love: :love: :love: 

Mode Roberto off


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Ma voisine du dessous m'entend marcher...
Et ?
Que veut-elle que j'y fasse ? Que je rampe ? Que je reste immobile ?
Ah les voisins !

Mal dormi, à la bourre et mauvaise conscience parce que je vais rendre un truc un peu baclé et que je n'aime pas ça.

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Ben normal t'as pas un powerbook 16 fois plus lent qu'un macbook


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

Pleins de bons souvenirs à ranger pour hier :love:

Nous avons découvert Nantes dans la brume, il faisait froid, MAIS c'était cool je dois dire.

Nous avons vu Roberto _et_ Pépita :love: qu'elle est charmante :love:  La prochaine fois je prendrai plus de temps et je verrai leurs deux mômes  

Pleins de "chouettes moments là comme ça" en rang de perles à la suite, avec _mon APN préféré_ 

Merci à lui !  

Pour les gens qui ont des voisins en dessous, un conseil, jamais suivi par ma voisine du dessus alors que je lui gentiment demandé: enlever ses chaussures quand elle rentre. Moi j'enlève les miennes, surtout mes très lourdes Cats. C'est juste le minimum. Et baisser le son dès 10-11h tranquille 

_Testé hier matin les nouveaux intérieurs Catelbajac de la sncf (encore moins pratique qu'avant en 2e de dormir sans  se réveiller car la tête est plus du tout maintenue... les loupiottes "Livebox" ont l'air pas très bien finies, les veilleuses ébouissent les voisins d'en face dans les box à 4... toujours pas de prises électriques en 2e, signalétique et couleur terrible, comme les dégradés des tables et les couleurs des sièges, on y retrouve le logo, la moquette grise aura du mal à supporter les années, les cannetes de coca renversées...), même plus longtemps que prévu, on a eu une heure de retard   MAIS à part çà, plutot cool, je sais pas pourquoi, un bon feeling avec ces nouvelles rames. Je suis sûrement un peu dur côté avis là..._


----------



## Pierrou (11 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant, je viens de me connecter sur le net pour la 1ere fois depuis dimanche, et je viens de découvrir les npuveautés apple de l'année...

pas ma, pas mal du tout même 

Bon, voilà, je vasi en cours là
bonne journée à tous !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les gens qui ont des voisins en dessous, un conseil, jamais suivi par ma voisine du dessus alors que je lui gentiment demandé: enlever ses chaussures quand elle rentre. Moi j'enlève les miennes, surtout mes très lourdes Cats. C'est juste le minimum. Et baisser le son dès 10-11h tranquille


Je vais même jusqu'à porter des chaussons (beurk) pour atténuer ma démarche de vieil ours pesant...
Qui sait, un jour peut-être :
"Allo ? Monsieur PonkHead, ici Julien Courbet !
- Hein ?
- Monsieur PonkHead, vous marchez chez vous au mépris le plus total de votre voisine du dessous.
- Oui, oui, la loi dit... ragnagna...domages et intérêts...gloubiboulga...prison... (un de leurs avocats)
- C'est inadmissible, monsieur PonkHead, ses meubles bougent !!!
- Ma vie est devenue un enfer (gémit ma voisine, des larmes plein la voix)
- Mais je...
- Votre attitude est innexcusable. Nous vous envoyons notre journaliste pour tenter une conciliation"
Oh merde.....


Quelqu'un a une île déserte (où qu'y fait quand même beau, faut pas déconner) à vendre pas cher ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

La vie en pavillon à du bon, quand même :love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant ?

J&#8217;observe les 
antennes de la tour Eiffel diparaître dans la ouate parisienne. Aucun mouvement côté ascenseurs. Je rêve à rien sinon à un café. Je ne veux pas me mettre à  réalmiser cette invitation : marre de jouer les pompiers et  les studio intégrés alors que ce n&#8217;est pas mon rôle mais « pas de budget ni de temps » alors&#8230;

_Garamond qu'y disait ?_


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Light italique.



ça existe ça  :sick: ?

ben oui on dirait


----------



## NED (11 Janvier 2006)

Bon ba c'est l'heure de grailler un morceau....
Bon app !!!


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

Ya comme un goût de ZoizO... qui chante... un calme certain... une page couverte de mots écrits au crayon gris... avec un peu de noir-gris... les arbres du jardin sont tout nus... avec des ruines de nids... surtout celui des pies dans le laurier... il est énorme... Vont-elles revenir ?


----------



## Spyro (11 Janvier 2006)

Aoh je Suffolk.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Aoh je Suffolk.



I think so it's certainly caused by an excess of humidity due to the typical climate of this country ! Dragons are particulary feel the humidity, it's well know.


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu... _tu l'achètes ?_
> :mouais:
> Enfin je veux dire : *TU L'AS PAS ?*



J&#8216;ai effectivement accès à toute une bibliothèque de polices de caractères [passage hors charte / passé / étudiant ] mais je paye ce que j&#8217;utilise. je me suis même acheté une famille de typo que j&#8217;aime bien à titre personnel :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Merci de remettre robertov a sa place


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'était toi LE mec en France qui dans les années quatre-vingt dix avait acheté la licence Compact Pro© ??


 non : trop gras


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

clap clap pour vixente


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'opinion est réciproque.
> :mouais:
> 
> _Oui oui il est pas mal, oui. Bon. Oui oui ok._
> ...




pour le magnétiseur je sais pas, je fais pas tourner les boussoles par contre les montres ne m'aiment pas 

Dreamland© ça devrait être en licence un peu partout... on pourrait y boire du café tranquilou un peu partout et s'y sentir bien 

Pour le canapé-lit je retiens ! Et je retiens mon souffle aussi car j'ai déjà subi les effets de mon magnétisme sur les petits le matin au réveil quand ils plongent sur toi pour te faire "peur" :rateau:  :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je défaille d'émotion émue !
> :rose:
> :love:
> :love:



tout finit par arriver....même les bonnes choses !!!    
bravo !! tu vas voir les choses agréables vont commencer, "on" va être aux p'tits soins pour toi, invitations aux festivals.....etc.....   


P.S : t'as lu tes MP ?.......


----------



## Spyro (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je défaille d'émotion émue !


Et tu offres l'hotel ? J'ai jamais mis les pieds à Angoulême moi


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et tu offres l'hotel ? J'ai jamais mis les pieds à Angoulême moi


non plus :rateau:

edit : je fais mieux le doudou


----------



## reineman (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Je... heu... _je n'en doute pas._:rose:
> 
> Bon ben désolé Spyro.
> ...



pas mal tes bédés!...


----------



## reineman (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Vite une copie d'écran !!


nan serieux!... j'ai lu ca tout a l'heure!...j'ai trouvé ça drole...graphique et bien fait...je te dois quelques minutes de détente dans une apres-midi de bureaucratie sinistre...
en tout cas t'as du talent!..


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

ça me fait penser que mon p'tit frère à mis l'album sur son bureau , lira, lira pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Quel mesquin, il mérite sa dédicace ouais !


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

hein quoi ?  j'ai rien fait 

et sinon là maintenant, j'arrive pas à écrire , techniquement je veux dire, j'ai mal à la main et j'écris comme une merde , ça me donne envie d'arrêter  ... alors que j'ai écrit deux lignes :mouais:

ps : pas de majuscule à maiwen  

edit : anticipant tout commentaire déviant, j'ai rien fait de "spécial" avec cette main je tiens à le dire  ouala


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Sur que ce n'est pas _spécial_ mais juste _normal_. Nan ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : anticipant tout commentaire déviant, j'ai rien fait de "spécial" avec cette main je tiens à le dire  ouala




Y a pas de mal à ce faire du bien ...


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

bon ... je suis bien d'accord , normal pas spécial, du bien et tout et tout

mais là non quoi  

bande d'orientés du cerveau


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

Fillllllllleeeeeeeeeeuuuuuule tou é la plouuuuuuuuuuuu beeeellllllllllleeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuu


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon ... je suis bien d'accord , normal pas spécial, du bien et tout et tout
> 
> mais là non quoi
> 
> bande d'orientés du cerveau




Orienté,orienté, orienté...j'ai une tronche d'orienté  ??


----------



## maiwen (11 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fillllllllleeeeeeeeeeuuuuuule tou é la plouuuuuuuuuuuu beeeellllllllllleeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuu


tu devrais utiliser une autre police, on distingue pas bien ce que tu écris


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Encore une belle journée...

Passons à table...la nourriture du corps accompagnera celle de l'esprit...

Bon appétit...

A plus ou moins tard


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

A toi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

En ce moment je collectionne les enterrement, mon grand père est mort il y a deux heures ...


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je collectionne les enterrement, mon grand père est mort il y a deux heures ...


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous voulez pour plus longtemps.
> _'Va avoir un canapé-lit, l'ami dans son cagibi ?_
> 
> Sinon on en a un.




bah j'en ai un mais si le tiens est bien et qu'il limite l'espace de ton 36m2, je peux te débarasser... je t'avoue qu'un canapé-lit n'aurait même pas fait lit dans la grenier de 8m2 que j'ai visité hier... 

j'ai un moins bon feeling que teo mais j'étais "out of the space", je me suis pris des vents question apparts et ça m'a cassé le moral... j'ai un peu repris aujourd'hui avec quelques commentaires au magasin de la part des clientes déçues que je les abandonna... :love:

merci Roberto...

euh, c'est possible d'avoir le numéro de mobile de la bombasse prénommée Pepita ? quoique, j'ai noté où se trouve le magasin où ses charmes font vendre la lingerie qu'elle vend...

sacré Roberto !  :rateau:            




"aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah la 59 !!"  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2006)

59... 89-59-89 ???????


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je collectionne les enterrement, mon grand père est mort il y a deux heures ...



Mes condoléances ...


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

héhé... 


bah oui ! :rateau:



bah quoi !  










[*touba.fall*/lampfall mode inside]® _see the spring of the big River_


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Complètement à la masse.*
> :mouais:
> 
> Si jamais la... _"bombasse"_ dont tu parles... c'est *ma femme*, :mouais: je te signale qu'elle ne vend absolument pas de lingerie.:mouais:
> ...




je dois être fatigué pour que tu ne comprennes plus mon humour !   

ya pas de Flaque® à  Roubaix, ya déjà LeRefoot® !!


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai compris, t'inquiètes, sinon je t'aurai incendié par MP !


ah je peux l'ouvrir alors ?!!

tu voulais pas que je dise la vérité, c'est ça ?


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

j'avais bien vu que teo matait ton patron pour estimer la classe et le petit c... euh... la petite réputation de l'école (j'ai noté à quel point il était attentif aux visuels et aux garçons qui passaient devant ) et que tu notais visuellement tes élèves sur les travaux qu'elles allaient te rendre mais qui, pourtant, bizarrerie de la situation, étaient encore dans leurs cartons à dessins...

moi je vous expliquais ça pour vous faire comprendre à quel point je regrettais de ne pas avoir cet appareil espion... 

_quoique, pas très discret..._








     


je garde ma dignité, elle est aussi élective et érective...


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *X2-m130 !*
> _C'est le nom que je cherchais !!_
> :hein:


hihihi !!


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'avais bien vu que teo matait ton patron pour estimer la classe et le petit c... euh... la petite réputation de l'école (j'ai noté à quel point il était attentif aux visuels et aux garçons qui passaient devant )
> 
> (...)
> 
> je garde ma dignité, elle est aussi élective et érective...




Je m'élève (c'est le cas de le dire) contre cette affirmation !
Le maitre de séant était _dans mon dos_ (non s'il vous plait  ), loin de moi, avec un hall entier de jeunes femmes et hommes qui babillaient. Je n'ai même pas pu voir le début du commencement de sa tronche, au chef, quand je me suis enfin retourné.
Faut dire qu'effectivement j'essayais de me concentrer sur ce que disait Alèm mais c'était difficile. Ca bougeait de partout avec ces grands cartons à dessin. un vrai ballet.
Je me suis pris un rouleau d'oeuvre d'art dans les genoux, la demoiselle ne s'est même pas retournée :rateau: l'inconscience de la jeunesse...

Et puis nous ne sommes pas des _numéros_, hein ?


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et puis nous ne sommes pas des _numéros_, hein ?



faudra qu'on m'explique la raison de ces ballons rouges !!


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonne nuit la foule...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit la foule...




Tu vas pas me faire croire ça ... Y a baleine sous gravier là ! :mouais:


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

Allez au boulot.
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

miam petit dèj avec dodo 1h ... 30 de plus qu'hier matin :love: 

Bonne journée


----------



## .Steff (12 Janvier 2006)

Aïe l'arrivée sur le lieu de stage est un peu dur ce matin...
Me rappelle pas mettre couché trop tard hier pourtant..
Tant pis maintenant c'est fait.

Bonne journée a tous les ami(e)s.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Là j'écoute la nouvelle coqueluche zurichoise _electroboy_ et je me dis qu'il ferait bien d'avaler un peu de miel avant son vernissage à la rohstofflager


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

bonjour la foule !!  
aujourd'hui... boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot !!! :mouais: :mouais: 
(ne pas aller sur MacGé si je veux bosser....  )....


P.S : je me donne une heure... un café tranquille, relever le courrier, glander sur le ouèbe......


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bonjour la foule !!
> aujourd'hui... boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot !!! :mouais: :mouais:
> (ne pas aller sur MacGé si je veux bosser....  )....
> 
> ...


Tu te ment à toi même - rdv dans deux heures, même endroit...
Hé hé hé

Aujourd'hui, à la maison, alors glande, MacGé, ciné et tutti quanti. Ca a du bon les RTT.


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute la nouvelle coqueluche zurichoise _electroboy_ et je me dis qu'il ferait bien d'avaler un peu de miel avant son vernissage à la rohstofflager



Bijour
Euh... va falloir que je me renseigne. Ca a l'air bien comme t'en parles... si google m'aide pas, tu m'aideras à trouver des infos ? :rateau: 

là sinon, je vais aller me réveiller sous la douche, je me réjouis de la journée à venir. Enfin, surtout jusqu'à 13h30. Je suis curieux de ce qui va se passer.
Etrange la vie parfois


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tu te ment à toi même - rdv dans deux heures, même endroit...
> Hé hé hé






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de calcul débouche sur une théorie appliquée de la relativité du temps, je le sais par expérience.




......je sais !!!         
j'en culpabilise déjà.............  :hein:


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de calcul débouche sur une théorie appliquée de la relativité du temps, je le sais par expérience.
> 
> D'ailleurs là je sens que *le trou noir* dans lequel ma journée de travail risque de s'engloutir est en train de s'approcher dangeureusement avec un excitant bruit de succion.
> 
> ...



_Internet kills my life. It's a drug of mass destruction 
Remember yesterday afternoon_


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour a tous 

Pour ma part, je bois mon petit cafe et je me mets en condition pour la journee : je vais donner des trainings a de nouveaux employes  youpie, ils vont enfin decouvrir les joies de Lotus Notes :rateau: :love:

Le moins evident c'est que je ne suis toujours pas remise completement de ma bronchite et que j'ai plus de voix :sick:


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça, ça sent le rendez-vous d'affaire !




Affaires ? On va dire ça comme ça  :love:  Bonnes vibes en tout cas... on verra bien, ces temps-ci je me fais pas trop d'illusions, je prend les choses comme elles viennent.   :rose: 

Nos choix sont importants mais ils sont loin d'être tout ce qui fait nos vies


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Le moins evident c'est que  ... j'ai plus de voix :sick:


 Angie,

Le Kekeland est une démocratie ?  :affraid: :affraid: Ach ! Témocrazie ... Gross malheur ! :sick:


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Là je vais bosser en écoutant un truc bizarre, du bricolage danzflor de Bob Marley mouais: si : c'est possib' !) et je reviendrais... plus tard.
> (...)



Le soleil brille alors


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

....la mort dans l'âme, les doigts crispés sur clavier et souris.....je vais éteindre safari (vous abandonner, donc !!  ), lancer illustrator... et travailler !!!!!...:mouais: :mouais: 
gggrrmmmmppfff !!  

au boulot !!....."engagez vous, rengagez qui disaient !!!".....









P.S : vais m'écouter du Tom Waits, tiens !!

re-P.S : vais sûrement revenir dans pas longtemps.......


----------



## Grug2 (12 Janvier 2006)

là je fais didactique et pedagogique&#8230; 

(à ce que j'ai compris, ça veut dire pas humour !)


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu dessines pas QUE des femmes nues _Coyote Style_ ?




ben non......... 
c'est juste pour décontracter mon esprit....et....et....non rien !!    
je dessine des sujets sérieux (des fois) !!  
même si dessiner des femmes c'est sérieux aussi......P.......!!! ....je sens le terrain un peu glissant....:mouais: :mouais:  
j'abrège et vais me faire une p'tite salade d'endives......


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'abrège et vais me faire une p'tite salade d'endives......


Je savais que c'était un double-pseudo de Roberto !!!!


----------



## Grug2 (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ben non.........
> c'est juste pour décontracter mon esprit....et....et....non rien !!
> je dessine des sujets sérieux (des fois) !!
> même si dessiner des femmes c'est sérieux aussi......P.......!!! ....je sens le terrain un peu glissant....:mouais: :mouais:
> j'abrège et vais me faire une p'tite salade d'endives......




sensuel, sobre et de bon gout


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais du papier peint seventies qui ferait grimacer Lorna herself.
> :love:



Si tu cherches un peu d'inspiration ... j'ai un petit stock de rouleaux format jpg pas loin !  



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais didactique et pedagogique&#8230;
> 
> (à ce que j'ai compris, ça veut dire pas humour !)


  ... t'es sûr que ça va Grug ... ? 

Tiens puisque tu es dans le pédagogique tu veux pas parrainer un p'tit nioube ?


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de sortir d'un meeting de 3 heures qui debouchera sur un autre meeting de 3 heures car on a rien décidé si ce n'est de faire d'autres meeting :mouais:

C'est beau la vie active.


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

> j'ai un petit stock de rouleaux format jpg pas loin !


 
C'était bien moi... Lorna......


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2006)

Arg...Je voulais pas bouger mes fesses de chez moi j'etais bien tranquille dans mon atelier à la maison avec un chtit café devant mon Mac.
Mais un coup de tel pour un R-v de taf m'oblige a sortir dehors...berrk, il fait pas beau, ca me saoule.


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

alors voila, je me balade, tranquille sur le oueb, post des trucs sur MacGe, et la, horreur !
le telephone sonne... c est le bureau, un client qui a besoin d etre depanne (software)... pas cool d etre d astreinte, visse devant sa machine... Fort heureusement, je peux me connecter chez lui a distance (avec mon mac, sur son server MS ), et je le depanne, toujours avec mon cafe, au chaud, tranquille


----------



## Pierrou (12 Janvier 2006)

grand popo football club ? :affraid:

c'est quoi ça, du bal musette pornocore ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Ce matin quand le réveil a sonné j'ai pas hésité, je l'ai éteins
J'étais tout de même décidée à aller en cours cette après midi.
Me voilà partie à 13h en voiture, les horaires des bus n'étant pas satisfaisant pour mon emploi du temps. Je m'arrête en chemin pour prendre des cigarettes, mais à craponne les commerces ferment entre midi et deux. Je remonte dans ma voiture et là la s..... ne veut plus démarrer ....
Je m'énerve un peu et me dit tant pis je vais aller faire mes courses un peu plus tôt que prévu.
Mais pas tout un caddie dans le cas où je devrais revenir en bus et laissé ma voiture sur une place bleue donc payante. Sur la route je rêvassais et est faillit être renversé par un jeune conducteur énervé. Je lui fait un geste poli de la main mais agacé (je ne fais plus de doigt aux gens ...  ) il fait une marche arrière et ouvre sa fenêtre : 

lui : m'est qu'est ce que t'as a marché au milieu de la route !"
moi : "et alors y'a pas eut d'accident qu'est ce que t'as gueulé!"
lui : "mais c'est toi qui faisait la belle au milieu de la route !"
moi : "ah oui je fais la belle avec mon beau bonnet (qui n'a plus de pompom est tout déchiré et affreusement ridicule mais il tient chaud) et toi alors tu fais pas le beau avec ta 206 ?!"

Sur ce le monsieur baisse les yeux repart en disant s..... et je lui réponds c......

Je fais mes courses et remonte dans ma voiture, comme j'étais un peu plus calme elle a redémarrée ...

Mainteant il faut que j'appelle mon patron pour l'avertir que je serais à l'enterrement de mon grand père lundi. Je n'ai plus beaucoup de jours de congé .... Je ne sais même pas s'il va me croire avec deux enterrements à la suite enfin bon, l'école non plus pour tous les jours que j'ai raté.

pfff


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

mais pourquoi pourquoi nom d'un docevil, pourquoi qu'y fait pas insonoriser son studio ce p'ti con


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi pourquoi nom d'un docevil, pourquoi qu'y fait pas insonoriser son studio ce p'ti con



Il drague peut-être un jolie papillons rouge et ne sait pas comment l'aborder, alors il pousse sa sono à fond pour l'attirer...  non??


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Il drague peut-être un jolie papillons rouge et ne sait pas comment l'aborder, alors il pousse sa sono à fond pour l'attirer...  non??


euh non ... c'est genre euh, un p'ti con un peu plus vieux quand même ... un musicien enfait, qui ramène tout plein de filles qui chantent et là celle-là elle se prend pour une diva et elle me fait chier la pouffe en plastique© (  )

TU VAS TE TAIRE OUI ?


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

Mais qu'est-ce que la "poufitude ?" Une notion toute relative...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

C'est fou comme maiwen peut vite jalouser les autres filles


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou comme maiwen peut vite jalouser les autres filles


c'est tout moi ça  tu me connais trop :mouais: ... non  

tiens, desfois, y'a des p'tits vieux vachement sympas (je parle pas de toi sm hein) quand tu vas acheter des trucs chocolatés qui sont pas que pour les enfants et des biscottes qui font crac-crac :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris mais ça a l'air cochon.
> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


euh ... tu sais moi les p'tits vieux :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que la "poufitude ?" Une notion toute relative...


[langue de vipère=maiwen]la poufitude c'est simple, c'est toutes les filles que t'aimes pas, pour différente raisons ... et après, t'as les filles bien, mais que t'aimes encore moins à cause de ça  ... et ça c'est les "sal..." avec différents suffixes et mots derrière 

mais bon hein, y'a aussi des filles que j'aime hein :love: :rateau: [/mode langue de vipère]


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou comme maiwen peut vite jalouser les autres filles


il a bien résumé donc.


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> il a bien résumé donc.


je déconne un peu aussi


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien cette définition en fait


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je déconne un peu aussi


je prends note


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien cette définition en fait


ma définition ?  

c'est parce qu'elle est trop bien


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

@supermoquette : idée Hippocampe = idem que toi


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> [langue de vipère=maiwen]la poufitude c'est simple, c'est toutes les filles que t'aimes pas, pour différente raisons ... et après, t'as les filles bien, mais que t'aimes encore moins à cause de ça  ... et ça c'est les "sal..." avec différents suffixes et mots derrière
> 
> mais bon hein, y'a aussi des filles que j'aime hein :love: :rateau: [/mode langue de vipère]



Et celles qui font rien que draguer les petits dragons déjà prit??   , on les appelle comment??    

:love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et celles qui font rien que draguer les petits dragons déjà prit??   , on les appelle comment??
> 
> :love:


celles qui font ça, elles ont rien fait volontairement et en plus elles pensaient pas qu'ils étaient pris   

:love: 

edit : sm j'te merde c'est toi la pouf


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Ben des poufs quoi !


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

pouf pouf pouf... hein ?? non là je m'étouffe, j'ai avalé de travers c'est pour ça... SM me fait trop rire...


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2006)

moi je dis rien hein


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

vous parlez de poules ?


:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis rien hein




Oui ça risque de te retomber dessus alors que t'y es pour rien ...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> vous parlez de poules ?
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Non de poufs, rhââââââ faut suivre


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça risque de te retomber dessus alors que t'y es pour rien ...



Ben tient  Bien sur il est blanc comme neige :mouais: On y croit tous....  


   

En tout cas, LUI il savait qu'il était prit!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça risque de te retomber dessus alors que t'y es pour rien ...


Et puis je ne voudrais vexer personne.    

PS: tu sais que tu comprends rien à rien toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

:mouais:

ouais bon...


la pouf c'est maiwen ou nechka ?


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> ouais bon...
> 
> ...




Chais pas mais c'est pas moi en tout cas


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

autre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2006)

Ca va ca flood dur là ?


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non de poufs, rhââââââ faut suivre



Petit Robert: 

*Pouf*. N.m. (1829) Siège bas, gros coussin capitonné, généralement cylindrique, posé à même le sol.


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

Ben là maintenant, je rédige un article (heu 40 pages est-cce encore un article... :mouais: ), que je devrais avoir terminé depuis un mois, qu'en théorie je dois avoir bouclé dimanche... et c'est pas gagné... mais vais trouver un subterfuge pour une micro rallonge...
Donc au passage, cherchant un synonyme dans mon dico, je donnais la définition du mot pouf.

Valà !!  

Et vous, faites quoi de beau ?? :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ben là maintenant, je rédige un article (heu 40 pages est-cce encore un article... :mouais: ), que je devrais avoir terminé depuis un mois, qu'en théorie je dois avoir bouclé dimanche... et c'est pas gagné... mais vais trouver un subterfuge pour une micro rallonge...
> Donc au passage, cherchant un synonyme dans mon dico, je donnais la définition du mot pouf.
> 
> Valà !!
> ...


pas assez fantaisiste ta définition 

dans la série des, je-suis-en-retard-pour-rendre-un-truc, je suis toujours sur mon dossier de 20 pages à rendre pour après-demain (enfin là je suis plutôt plus sur macgé que sur le dossier) et ... va falloir trouver des choses à dire sur le métier de prof d'anglais :determinéemaispatroquandmeme:


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas assez fantaisiste ta définition


au contraire !!!


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas assez fantaisiste ta définition
> 
> dans la série des, je-suis-en-retard-pour-rendre-un-truc, je suis toujours sur mon dossier de 20 pages à rendre pour après-demain (enfin là je suis plutôt plus sur macgé que sur le dossier) et ... va falloir trouver des choses à dire sur le métier de prof d'anglais :determinéemaispatroquandmeme:




 ben toi non plus... :rateau:   




			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans la membrane des, ragnagnas, je suis toujours sur mon yucca de 20 pages à gribouiller pour après-demain (enfin là je suis plutôt plus sur macgé que sur le labyrinthe) et ... va entailler trouver des immondices à dire sur le bermuda à rayures de gazouillis d'anglais :determinéemaispatroquandmeme:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Ben là maintenant, je rédige un article (heu 40 pages est-cce encore un article... :mouais: ), que je devrais avoir terminé depuis un mois, qu'en théorie je dois avoir bouclé dimanche... et c'est pas gagné... mais vais trouver un subterfuge pour une micro rallonge...
> Donc au passage, cherchant un synonyme dans mon dico, je donnais la définition du mot pouf.
> 
> Valà !!
> ...



Le ménage ...  :mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Janvier 2006)

Note que le post 5349 tentait de recadrer (même si son auteur avait précédemment contribué au flood... c'est vrai :rose: )


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut la foule


----------



## Patamach (12 Janvier 2006)

3 jours sans cigarettes.

Je tiens le coup mais j'ai des hallucinations. 
Des petites étoiles multicolores se baladent un peu partout, va falloir qu'elles arretent ce soir j'ai vélo.

:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Janvier 2006)

Une jolie pub pour les nouveaux MacIntel.


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours sans cigarettes.
> 
> Je tiens le coup mais j'ai des hallucinations.
> Des petites étoiles multicolores se baladent un peu partout, va falloir qu'elles arretent ce soir j'ai vélo.
> ...




Je te félicite de tenir le coups *Mais*...

 Arrête de me parler des effets secondaires...j'ai de plus en plus envie de continuer.....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Janvier 2006)

au fait carino roberto, et la flaque party 3???? quid????


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

le sol est lessivé, l'aspirateur à tout avalé j'attends de pouvoir atteinre ma kitchinette 
pour préprer une raclette bien méritée : bonne appétit !


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Janvier 2006)

coup de blues de 19h30 ....

pas envie de faire grand chose, mais besoin de bouger...
vais ptete me poser devant la télé alors histoire d'arréter de penser


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

un ti'punch ?

non, non, non faut que j'arrête de boire :hein:


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> un ti'punch ?
> 
> non, non, non faut que j'arrête de boire :hein:



moi aussi... c'est ce que je me dis à chaque fois le lendemain matin entre deux aspirines :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## toys (12 Janvier 2006)

encore une journée de malade! 
fini a pas d'heure hier soir! imposible de se mettre de bout se matin, résultat grosse geule dans le cul j'usqu'a 14h00 et puis boum boulot a mort tout ca pour finir par aller dépanné un potes tombé en panne sur la route ! 

j'en peut plus je crois que demain je ne fout rien mais d'une force !!!!:rateau:  :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

elles ont pris leur bain (mis de l'eau jusqu'au couloir....:modo: ), elles ont mangé (papa c'est quoi ça ?, papa y'a pas assez de ketchup, papa......:mouais: ).....
mais finalement y'a pas.......:love: :love: :love: 
enfin maintenant les "trolls" sont couchés !!....:rateau:   
.....je sirote un ti'punch....
vous faîtes pas d'idées !! personne n'a jamais réussi à me piquer mon verre !!....   

P.S : pas trop entamer le "cubi" de rhum.......


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> .....je sirote un ti'punch....



Bonne idée... si seulement j'avais un citron vert


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

bonne nuit.....


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

:mouais: Là maintenant je me demande si je vais signez cette initiative pour légaliser la consommation de canabis


----------



## .Steff (13 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Là maintenant je me demande si je vais signez cette initiative pour légaliser la consommation de canabis


Ha on te laisse le choix toi?! 
Nous on nous met en prison direct!


----------



## Grug2 (13 Janvier 2006)

Là je m'enerve tout seul contre un client qui me doit des sous, et qui ne reponds ni à mes mails, ni à mes coups de fil !!


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Je range mon bureau....

Déjà deux sacs de 110 litres pleins de papiers/carton etc....

C'est fou comme je peut garder des choses inutiles....


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'enerve tout seul contre un client qui me doit des sous, et qui ne reponds ni à mes mails, ni à mes coups de fil !!


on appelle sa un client comme tous les autres. vive les free lance.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je range mon bureau....
> 
> Déjà deux sacs de 110 litres pleins de papiers/carton etc....
> 
> C'est fou comme je peut garder des choses inutiles....



J'ai 50 m3 de décos de noël qui traîne dans une grange  
la déco fait en moyenne 2 mètres de long

ça intéresse quelqu'un ?


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2006)

putain j'aime ne pas avoir cours le samedi matin !!!   :rateau:

Retour à Nantes dès ce soir, j'aime


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> putain j'aime ne pas avoir cours le samedi matin !!!   :rateau:
> 
> Retour à Nantes dès ce soir, j'aime


j'aime pas avoir cours le matin (surtout quand j'ai un truc à rendre et une soutenance que je sais même pas sur quoi elle doit soutenir) mais après ... vacances !


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> un ti'punch ?
> 
> non, non, non faut que j'arrête de boire :hein:


petit rappel médical : si on arrête de boire, on se déshydrate... donc, *boivez* les zamis !!! (en plus, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu, y'a un nouveau bar à Lyon )


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

"You've got a mail" :love:


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

bon allez au pieu chui rincé:hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Note-pas-mystère  :* chuis trop fatigué pour répondre à ton mel  quleik chosde dek  cohéreren,t ..
> :sleeop :: :si
> f
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit.


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Note-pas-mystère  :* chuis trop fatigué pour répondre à ton mel  quleik chosde dek  cohéreren,t ..
> :sleeop :: :si
> f
> 
> ...


bon bah bisous alors :love: tu te rattraperas un autre jour  

edit : faut lui faire un bisou de ma part à ton bébé-chat


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yeah.
> Dis ça à mon :bebe: qui tousse et se fout en rogne toute les heures parce qu'il arrive pas à sucer son pouce avec le nez bouché !
> :mouais:
> 
> :sleep:


ah moi ça c'etait y'a 20 ans


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yeah.
> Dis ça à mon :bebe: qui tousse et se fout en rogne toute les heures parce qu'il arrive pas à sucer son pouce avec le nez bouché !
> :mouais:
> 
> :sleep:


explique lui qu'il devrait se calmer, parce que Jimmy le tronc, lui, serait content de pas pouvoir sucer son pouce à cause de son nez bouché


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> explique lui qu'il devrait se calmer, parce que Jimmy le tronc, lui, serait content de pas pouvoir sucer son pouce à cause de son nez bouché


au fait jimmy le tron a t'il une bite


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> au fait jimmy le tron a t'il une bite


bis repetita placent


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bis repetita placent


Bon ok je vais me pieuter


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

Mais bon encore 2 ou 3 ch'tis canons


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok je vais me pieuter


oh ben non, reste, c'était juste pour déconner, lol


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon encore 2 ou 3 ch'tis canons


 aaaaaaaahhhhhhh, en voila une bonne idée


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

je sens que je suis pas couchée moi ... 

j'ai toujours ce dossier à rendre pour demain. Pour l'instant il fait hum ...environ 11 pages, et il est pas trop fini ...


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je suis pas couchée moi ...
> 
> j'ai toujours ce dossier à rendre pour demain. Pour l'instant il fait hum ...environ 11 pages, et il est pas trop fini ...




Brûle le...il fait froid


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je suis pas couchée moi ...
> 
> j'ai toujours ce dossier à rendre pour demain. Pour l'instant il fait hum ...environ 11 pages, et il est pas trop fini ...


t'as pas droit aux pages blanches ???
bon, je dis ça... c'est pour essayer de t'aider, hein...


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Brûle le...il fait froid


tu me fais penser que j'ai pas rallumé ma bougie à la rose :rose:

et sinon PATOUCHAMONDOSSIER !! 

@ elKBron : je le fais à la main alors tu sais les pages blanches


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je le fais à la main alors tu sais les .... blanches




Coquine va :mouais:


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Coquine va :mouais:


MDR


_*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.

*_grrrr


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je n'ai plus de cigarettes. Je vais être obligé de me faire mes 4 étages pour aller en chercher.


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

un chocolat van machin :love: une bougie ... des bruits de film violent venant du salon :mouais: 
je vais y'arriver je vais y'arriver


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un chocolat van machin :love: une bougie ... des bruits de film violent venant du salon :mouais:
> je vais y'arriver je vais y'arriver


Douce ambiance....


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un chocolat van machin :love: une bougie ... des bruits de film violent venant du salon :mouais:
> je vais y'arriver je vais y'arriver


calmos


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je le fais à la main alors... une bougie ...
> je vais y'arriver je vais y'arriver


<lamouette> coquine ... </lamouette>


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> calmos


plait-il ? :mouais: 

la mouette t'es qu'un vil truc 

dory  heureusement que tu es là sinon je les merdrais tous  

elKBron : apprends à quoter


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> un chocolat .... une bougie ... des bruits ... violent ...venant du ....
> je vais y'arriver je vais y'arriver




Met de l'huile ...

:mouais:


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

> dory  heureusement que tu es là sinon je les merdrais tous



Ne te gênes pas pour moi ...sinon où est le plaisir??


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ? :mouais:
> 
> la mouette t'es qu'un vil truc
> 
> ...


c'est Sheila qui m'a appris... car Sheila elle a des quote...

:mouais::mouais::mouais: pardon... désolé...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je me rend compte ô combien elle est anale :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

la mouette tu me fais penser à un truc ... ce matin, arrivée à l'auto-école, on parlait avec la dame qui gère le truc en question et elle demande : 
- mais c'était un jeune ?
l'autre dame répond : - oh non c'était un homme d'un certain âge

je déteste cette expression  c'est trop trop hypocrite, genre c'est un vieux crouton enfait ...

ouala, la mouette m'a fait penser à ça


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

bon  là    je dors a poings fermés


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la mouette tu me fais penser à un truc ... ce matin, arrivée à l'auto-école, on parlait avec la dame qui gère le truc en question et elle demande :
> - mais c'était un jeune ?
> l'autre dame répond : - oh non c'était un homme d'un certain âge
> 
> ...


c'est pas hypocrite, c'est politiquement correct... tu sais, les gens ne réagisssent pas de la même manière quand on dit "vieux crouton" ou "personne d'un certain age"... c'est juste pour ménager les susceptibilités. Après les jeunes sont toujours rebelles, alors... je ne peux te jeter la pierre


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bon  là    je dors a poings fermés


gaffe, tu baves un peu ...

edit : mais non elKBron, rien ne t'empeche de dire : oh non , c'était un homme d'âge mûr, ou encore, dans la fleur de l'âge


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bon  là    je dors a poings fermés


 mais les yeux ouverts...
n'empeche t es vachement agile pour taper surl e clavier avec les poings...


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gaffe, tu baves un peu ...




La charte


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bon  là    je dors a poings fermés


Bonne nuit Joubichou


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la mouette tu me fais penser à un truc ... ce matin, arrivée à l'auto-école, on parlait avec la dame qui gère le truc en question et elle demande :
> - mais c'était un jeune ?
> l'autre dame répond : - oh non c'était un homme d'un certain âge
> 
> ...




Vos neurones dorment, ils ne fonctionnent plus....la mouette vous les réveilles....

Tu as tué combien de piétons aujourd'hui ?


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Joubichou


ah d'un seul coup je me suis révéllé j'étais sur d'avoir un message de DORY


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vos neurones dorment, ils ne fonctionnent plus....la mouette vous les réveilles....
> 
> Tu as tué combien de piétons aujourd'hui ?


en parlant de ca, à Lyon, l'an dernier, y'a eu 4 piétons de shootés... cette année, 7  !!! merci la TLM de passer cette info en boucle


----------



## maiwen (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vos neurones dorment, ils ne fonctionnent plus....la mouette vous les réveilles....
> 
> Tu as tué combien de piétons aujourd'hui ?


j'en suis pas encore là, j'ai même pas encore passé le code  

bon je suis pas rendue, travaillons :motivation:


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2006)

j'viens de mater le Mission Cléopâtre avec mes parents qui l'avaient po vu...
qu'est ce qu'on s'est fendu la gueule !


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

là, je me dis que c'est un truc de ouf comment mon p'tit frère s'endort vite , ya deux minutes ils me parlait et puis là, pouf, il s'est endormi  
je l'aime quand il dort :love:


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

retour du café ou on a passé une bonne soirée résultat je me retrouve avec une batterie a construire et faut voir les tarif déjà.

10 petites heures de taf en prévisions


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là, je me dis que c'est un truc de ouf comment mon p'tit frère s'endort vite , ya deux minutes ils me parlait et puis là, pouf, il s'est endormi
> je l'aime quand il dort :love:



J'aime le même effet avec Norah Jones....:love: 

Mais c'est pas ma soeur


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le même effet avec Norah Jones....:love:
> 
> Mais c'est pas ma soeur


mdr   le temps que je comprenne :mouais: "tu sais moi les conneXions du cerveau"  

faut justement que je mette  norah jones dans ma liste "calme" sur itunes, la liste pour le travail ...


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le même effet avec Norah Jones....:love:
> 
> Mais c'est pas ma soeur


cette effet arrive a beaucoup de monde .


allez un bon vieux TTC ce ci n'est pas un disque.


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> cette effet arrive a beaucoup de monde .
> 
> 
> allez un bon vieux TTC ce ci n'est pas un disque.


aaaaaaaah TTC :love: :love:
ça me rappelle la suisse et playaman tiens ça  

hey j'ai presque fini !!! j'ai plus de main .. 22 pages didiou


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaaah TTC :love: :love:
> ça me rappelle la suisse et playaman tiens ça
> 
> hey j'ai presque fini !!! j'ai plus de main .. 22 pages didiou


la jeune fille au main sans main  le monde est foutu.


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la jeune fille au main sans main  le monde est foutu.


ouais mais ... demain (!) ça ira mieux ... demain est un autre jour ... enfin plus maintenant


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais ... demain (!) ça ira mieux ... demain est un autre jour ... enfin plus maintenant


ba! là je sais pas comment tu compte mais on est déjà demain.


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ba! là je sais pas comment tu compte mais on est déjà demain.


c'est bien ce que je dis 

tain bravo tu m'as tué mon pha...palindrome  c'est ça le mot WebO ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tain bravo tu m'as tué mon pha...palindrome  c'est ça le mot WebO ?



C'est cela même, oui...  

Pétons-nous là un peu: _Et la marine, va, papa, venir à Malte_... Tiens j'y pense, il n'y a pas un roman qui est en fait un palindrome?


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

j'ai rien compris 

hé dites ! : aaaah ah bah lu comme ça ... tout de suite :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2006)

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé. 

Mon dieu je poste dans ce fil. :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, j'ai trouvé.
> 
> Mon dieu je poste dans ce fil. :affraid:


c'est le début de la fin

nioube


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, j'ai trouvé.
> 
> Mon dieu je poste dans ce fil. :affraid:


Bizarre


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est cela même, oui...
> 
> Pétons-nous là un peu: _Et la marine, va, papa, venir à Malte_... Tiens j'y pense, il n'y a pas un roman qui est en fait un palindrome?


t'es pas un poil compliqué comme mec toi!
un romain en palindrome


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est le début de la fin
> 
> nioube



Non, _inculte_... 

... et file bosser toi...  



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre





			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas un poil compliqué comme mec toi!
> un romain en palindrome



Ils sont tous là... :affraid: Je veux sortir!


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

TTC :love:

Quand je rentre dans la boîte...

...pour mon cas, je me fais casser la gueule au bout d'une demi heure


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pétons-nous là un peu: _Et la marine, va, papa, venir à Malte_... Tiens j'y pense, il n'y a pas un roman qui est en fait un palindrome?


Une curiosité : le palindrome de Georges Perec (1247 mots  !).


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, _inculte_...
> 
> ... et file bosser toi...
> 
> ...


C'est rare maintenant quand je remonte à la surface


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

les enfants, sur ce 4999è post, je vais me coucher  

'nuit franswa, patamach, Philippe, toys et O. 

:sleep:

PS : tiens je vais me poildepiser  (ça veut pas dire épiler ... pas à cette heure là :mouais
PPS (le dernier) : non pas le 5000ème ce soir , sinon c'est pas marrant  
                       dents : OK


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les enfants, sur ce 4999è post, je vais me coucher
> 
> 'nuit franswa, patamach, Philippe, toys et O.
> 
> :sleep:


bonne nuit fait de beaux rêve et repose toi bien.


----------



## Patamach (14 Janvier 2006)

Douuuuuuuuce nuit Maiwen.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les enfants, sur ce 4999è post, je vais me coucher



n'oublie pas les dents... :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

Tu passes même pas le 5000 ième ce soir ? 

Et je ne te souhaite pas bonne nuit sur ce fil car on va me dire que le fil des user's de la nuit est là pour ça... 

Donc "pas" bonne nuit Maiwen


----------



## Philippe (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les enfants, sur ce 4999è post, je vais me coucher
> 
> 'nuit franswa, patamach, Philippe, toys et O.
> 
> :sleep:



Merci 

Je vais faire de même :sleep: 

Bonne nuit à tous !
Ph.


Edit :



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne te souhaite pas bonne nuit sur ce fil car on va me dire que le fil des user's de la nuit est là pour ça...


Punaise... me suis encore planté...

Bonne nuit quand même.


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu passes même pas le 5000 ième ce soir ?
> 
> Et je ne te souhaite pas bonne nuit sur ce fil car on va me dire que le fil des user's de la nuit est là pour ça...
> 
> Donc "pas" bonne nuit Maiwen


encore une foi les nantais résiste bien a la fatigue.


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

héhéhé


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

se grand méchant de régisseur a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Franswa.



merdum


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2006)

là, je viens de recevoir un mail (enfin !!!!!) d'un ami qui bosse au CICR à Naplouze dans la bande de Gaza et ailleurs..... il visite les prisons aussi bien du coté palestinien que israëlien.....
et vous ne pourrez jamais savoir le soulagement que j'ai à avoir enfin de ses nouvelles; ça faisait plusieurs mois que je n'en avais pas eu !!!!
il est vivant, ce qui n'est pas forcément évident vu le peu qu'il a pu me raconter (il a des clauses de confidentialité et de sécurité à respecter); quand il sera revenu (quand ???) il pourra certainement se décharger de toute cette angoisse avec laquelle il vit tout les jours....
je suis...super...archi...méga content d'avoir de ces nouvelles !!!
tant qu'il ne sera pas rentré on va continuer à angoisser pour lui....
mais pour l'instant je suis aux anges !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




P.S : sur un post comme celui-là les smileys sont dérisoires !!!!!!


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de recevoir un mail (enfin !!!!!) d'un ami qui bosse au CICR à Naplouze dans la bande de Gaza et ailleurs..... il visite les prisons aussi bien du coté palestinien que israëlien.....
> et vous ne pourrez jamais savoir le soulagement que j'ai à avoir enfin de ses nouvelles; ça faisait plusieurs mois que je n'en avais pas eu !!!!
> il est vivant, ce qui n'est pas forcément évident vu le peu qu'il a pu me raconter (il a des clauses de confidentialité et de sécurité à respecter); quand il sera revenu (quand ???) il pourra certainement se décharger de toute cette angoisse avec laquelle il vit tout les jours....
> je suis...super...archi...méga content d'avoir de ces nouvelles !!!
> ...


on a un potes dans le même cas sauf que la on s'est même pas ou il part ni quand il rentre et il n'y a que sa famille qui recois un avis en cas de décé


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yeah.
> Dis ça à mon :bebe: qui tousse et se fout en rogne toute les heures parce qu'il arrive pas à sucer son pouce avec le nez bouché !
> :mouais:
> 
> :sleep:



Comment va le tout petit? 

Mieux j'espère.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2006)

slut tout le monde, bien dormi ? :sleep: 

_Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser..._


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> slut tout le monde, bien dormi ? :sleep:
> 
> _Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser...Faut que j'me mettes à bosser..._


T'as encore le temps pour bosser


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

Coucou  et  5000

et vacances !  j'ai rendu ce p***** de dossier, 3h de cours à écouter les autres parler alors qu'on les a déjà entendu et qu'on n'a pas envie de les réécoute  m'enfin c'est fini  

bon, shopping 

me voilà rompue à MacG :casse:


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

Mes félicitations maiwen


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et vacances !


GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA  


			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> me voilà rompue à MacG :casse:


Eh ouaip les nioubes ici on sait les briser   (quoi c'est pas ça ?)

Bon moi j'ai pas de nouvelles des zigotos là ménant  :hein:


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

ben moi là j'ai un mal de crane 'pouvantab' et je m'ennuie  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

On m'a dit que l'orgasme fesait passer le mal de tête ?


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que l'orgasme fesait passer le mal de tête ?


si le plafond et trop près du lit OUI.


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que l'orgasme fesait passer le mal de tête ?


tu m'aides ?


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que l'orgasme fesait passer le mal de tête?


marrant ça... la mienne elle prétexte plutôt le mal de tête pour éviter l'orgasme

faudra que je lui parle de cette nouvelle thérapie


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

le second enleve les effet du premier.


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

elle raisonne ... à l'envers (si je puis me permettre)


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le second enleve les effet du premier.


effectivement, quand on passe la seconde, on n'est plus en première... 

 :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit que l'orgasme fesait passer le mal de tête ?



Bis repétita...


----------



## Grug2 (14 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, quand on passe la seconde, on n'est plus en première...
> 
> :mouais:


une obsession du moment ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu m'aides ?


Oui une bonne répète avant l'aes


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> une obsession du moment?


faire l'amour dans une voiture ou avoir mon permis?


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> une obsession du moment ?




Lui ramoner l'aérateur façon mécanicien des grands transatlantiques du début du siècle...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin de matinée, après les courses de la semaine à Carchan© et une caissière hargneuse (pour une fois...), je rangeais les tonnes de trucs dans le break familial, et *ZLAG !* une décharge électrique dans le dos qui me cloue sur place, souffle coupé, j'ai cru que j'allais tomber.
> _... et depuis je suis bloqué._
> *Bordel que ça fait mal !*
> :sick:
> ...


Phhhheeeeeeeeeeew tu m'as foutu les boules avec ton zlag en gros, j'ai tout de suite cru a ta nouvelle carrière de cantatrice


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin de matinée, après les courses de la semaine à Carchan© et une caissière hargneuse (pour une fois...), je rangeais les tonnes de trucs dans le break familial, et *ZLAG !* une décharge électrique dans le dos qui me cloue sur place, souffle coupé, j'ai cru que j'allais tomber.
> _... et depuis je suis bloqué._
> *Bordel que ça fait mal !*
> :sick:
> ...


prens surtout un bon bain chaud


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin de matinée, après les courses de la semaine à Carchan© et une caissière hargneuse (pour une fois...), je rangeais les tonnes de trucs dans le break familial, et *ZLAG !* une décharge électrique dans le dos qui me cloue sur place, souffle coupé, j'ai cru que j'allais tomber.
> _... et depuis je suis bloqué._
> *Bordel que ça fait mal !*
> :sick:
> ...


un hostéo breuil sur nantes il est bien je peut te donné son numéros par MP.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin de matinée, après les courses de la semaine à Carchan© et une caissière hargneuse (pour une fois...), je rangeais les tonnes de trucs dans le break familial, et *ZLAG !* une décharge électrique dans le dos qui me cloue sur place, souffle coupé, j'ai cru que j'allais tomber.
> _... et depuis je suis bloqué._
> *Bordel que ça fait mal !*
> :sick:
> ...



Oulà, tu t'es pas loupé dit moi.  

Et ça tombe toujours le Week-end...

Bon courage et essaye de te reposer un peu (enfin si tu y arrive).


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin de matinée, après les courses de la semaine à Carchan© et une caissière hargneuse (pour une fois...), je rangeais les tonnes de trucs dans le break familial, et *ZLAG !* une décharge électrique dans le dos qui me cloue sur place, souffle coupé, j'ai cru que j'allais tomber.
> _... et depuis je suis bloqué._
> *Bordel que ça fait mal !*
> :sick:
> ...




Courage...
Je me souviens que ça fait horriblement mal...et avec tes deux petits bonhommes à la maison...c'est pas évident je pense...

Courage


----------



## Nexka (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin de matinée, après les courses de la semaine à Carchan© et une caissière hargneuse (pour une fois...), je rangeais les tonnes de trucs dans le break familial, et *ZLAG !* une décharge électrique dans le dos qui me cloue sur place, souffle coupé, j'ai cru que j'allais tomber.
> _... et depuis je suis bloqué._
> *Bordel que ça fait mal !*
> :sick:
> ...



Bah zut  
Ca doit être un truc genre lumbago... :affraid: 
Comme dit Toys, reste pas comme ça, va voir l'osteo.. 

Remets toi vite  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

Oui, en même temps on va pas faire 500 pages là dessus non ?


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en même temps on va pas faire 500 pages là dessus non ?


si il le faut! OUI ! on ne peut le laissé comme ça roberto.

vite mission sauvé roberto !!!




:love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je vais me servir un petit pèrniflard


----------



## Hippocampe (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin de matinée, après les courses de la semaine à Carchan© et une caissière hargneuse (pour une fois...), je rangeais les tonnes de trucs dans le break familial, et *ZLAG !* une décharge électrique dans le dos qui me cloue sur place, souffle coupé, j'ai cru que j'allais tomber.
> _... et depuis je suis bloqué._
> *Bordel que ça fait mal !*
> :sick:
> ...



Mais y'a pas quelques temps déjà, genre un mois/deux mois... chais pu bien... tu avais eu le même problème ? Me semble oui... 

Courage !! 
J'espère que ça va vite passer...


----------



## anntraxh (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en même temps on va pas faire 500 pages là dessus non ?



Manifestement, si.

 Pauvre pauvre pauvre pauvre pauvre pauvre pauvre petit Roberto.


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: :sleep:
:danslesvappes: bouuuuuuh


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep:
> :danslesvappes: bouuuuuuh


Manque de sommeil ?Une berceuse maiwen?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

Un coup de boule ?

Une flèche au cul ?

Une mandale ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Manque de sommeil ?Une berceuse maiwen?


c'est les vacances qui font ça :rose:
je suis rentrée, mangé, partir faire des spèces de soldes avec ma maman, mais rien trouvé, les soldes c'est de la merde, juste été dans un mariano© rolleyes et puis vlan, prends toi le mal de crane dans les dents ... 'fin 'voyez ... 

v'la que tu te traines jusqu'à ton lit et shtonk ... :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi qui fait "shtonk" dans ton lit ..?


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi qui fait "shtonk" dans ton lit ..?


merde ... non mais si t'y mets pas un peu du tien aussi ... (enfin pas dans mon lit hein !! naméo)

ça veut dire que je me suis écrasée sur mon lit ... après l'avoir ouvert parce que c'est un peu un canapé dans la journée et que s'il n'est pas ouvert c'est plutôt shtonk par terre :casse: ramasse tes dents


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> prends toi le mal de carne dans les dents ... 'fin 'voyez ...



Arff...


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

Le retour des soldes.....


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

>


marrant ça... quand j'y suis allé la CB est sortie vachement plus abîmée que moi


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arff...


meuh oui meuh oui 

mais moi aussi je t'aime :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merde ... non mais si t'y mets pas un peu du tien aussi ... (enfin pas dans mon lit hein !! naméo)



Tu sais le tout terrain ça me connaît ... Y pas de problème !


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais le tout terrain ça me connaît ... Y pas de problème !


fais gaffe à tes genoux jeudi prochain toi tu vas voir  hinhinhin


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe à tes genoux jeudi prochain toi tu vas voir  hinhinhin




Tu dis ça tout en sachant bien que mes genoux sont une puissante zone érogène chez moi ... 

Coquine va !


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça tout en sachant bien que mes genoux sont une puissante zone érogène chez moi ...
> 
> Coquine va !


pticon©  

je vais t'écrabouiller avec mon 47 tu vas voir


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> meuh oui meuh oui
> 
> mais moi aussi je t'aime :love:



Elles sont toutes folles de mon corps....


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pticon©
> 
> je vais t'écrabouiller avec mon 47 tu vas voir




Ce que j'ai hâte d'y être ...


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

quelle ambiance ici !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quelle ambiance ici !!!



Tombe le futal, manquait plus qu'un fion...


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tombe le futal, manquait plus qu'un fion...


mon fion resteras en ma possession. a moins que tu soit une jolie demoiselle. mais je crois pas que se soit le cas.


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

Hey, ça sent le fion par ici...


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Hey, ça sent le fion par ici...


avec sa on touche le fond même!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mon fion resteras en ma possession. a moins que tu soit une jolie demoiselle. mais je crois pas que se soit le cas.



Ma foi, c'est exact... j'en suis assez loin... et par fois si proche, mais derrière le plus souvent...


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> avec sa on touche le fond même!


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vous laisse : dans ce tradada Stargazer sonny toys et Franswa m'ont l'air disposés à barrer la route au flood et à la vulgarité gratuite, je peux dormir tranquille.
> 
> 
> Enfin si j'y arrive...
> ...


Bonne nuit 

Remets toi bien de ton mal de dos


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou  et  5000
> 
> et vacances !  j'ai rendu ce p***** de dossier, 3h de cours à écouter les autres parler alors qu'on les a déjà entendu et qu'on n'a pas envie de les réécoute  m'enfin c'est fini




wai, ba vivement la rentrée... trop de vacance, ca tue les vacances.... !!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2006)

bonsoir à tous !  

ca sent le cramé ici...  :mouais:

Sonny vient de passer ? :rateau:


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vous laisse : dans ce tradada Stargazer sonny toys et Franswa m'ont l'air disposés à barrer la route au flood et à la vulgarité gratuite, je peux dormir tranquille.
> 
> 
> Enfin si j'y arrive...
> ...


la bonne nuit a toi et si t'es bloqué demain vas cher l'ostéo.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vous laisse : dans ce tradada Stargazer sonny toys et Franswa m'ont l'air disposés à barrer la route au flood et à la vulgarité gratuite, je peux dormir tranquille.
> 
> 
> Enfin si j'y arrive...
> ...




Tu sais bien que tu peux toujours compter sur nous pour garder le fort en ton absence ...   

Bonne soirée à toi et pas trop d'acrobaties ce soir !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2006)

Et Roberto partit dignement....
C'est l'heure d'aller baiser, hé oui ! :rateau:


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

non la on rentre dans le vulgaire s'est pas drôle. je ne soutien pas se dernier message.


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que tu peux toujours compter sur nous pour garder le fort en ton absence ...
> 
> Bonne soirée à toi et pas trop d'acrobaties ce soir !


Il défend son fil bec et ongles ...


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, je vais aller me faire à manger 

Quoi ?

Je ne sais pas


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

bon allez je vous lèche j'ai des invité a la maison.       :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je sais que je voulais faire un truc, chercher quelque chose mais ... impossible de me rappeller quoi ...


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

sonny un jour ça va lui péter au cul comme une boule de gui        :love:  :sleep:  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

le gui ...  c'est pas la dessous qu'on s'embrasse ?  :afraid: ...

ah non ... c'est le houx enfait :rose: ... sauvé


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

non c'est sous le gui mais je l'ai jamais fait car je suis superstitieux


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

Le gui aussi je crois


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> sonny un jour ça va lui péter au cul comme une boule de gui        :love:  :sleep:  :mouais:



Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## laloutre (14 Janvier 2006)

oui pourquoi?


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine ?


c'est pas de la haine ma poule ,tu sais les élagueurs on est comme ça ,un peu rudes


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui puis des fois je me relève uniquement pour vous surveiller et vous dire ma façon de penser, bande de *¤§%$??&#* !
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


bisous


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui puis des fois je me relève uniquement pour vous surveiller et vous dire ma façon de penser, bande de *¤§%$??&#* !
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Mais il est pourrave ton thread, si on s'en occupait pas un peu, il serait mort depuis longtemps...


----------



## reineman (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bisous



le flood n'est pas autorisé ici...sers toi de tes mps!
merci!


----------



## reineman (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est pourrave ton thread, si on s'en occupait pas un peu, il serait mort depuis longtemps...



quand est ce que tu ouvres ton thread sur l'échangisme au fait?..on s'impatiente...


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> le flood n'est pas autorisé ici...sers toi de tes mps!
> merci!


c'était pas du flood, mon mot était chargé de  sens mossieur


----------



## toys (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tant de haine ?


bha oui il es t pas si méchant dans le fond.


----------



## sofiping (14 Janvier 2006)

je viens de manipuler des queues de lottes ... je crois que mes touches vont sentir le poisson  :mouais:


----------



## reineman (14 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je viens de manipuler des queues de lottes ... je crois que mes touches vont sentir le poisson  :mouais:



tu as bien fait de ne pas omettre qu'il s'agissait de lottes..


----------



## joubichou (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je sais : c'est une sorte d'hommage ému que je vous rendais.
> _Mais au second degré._
> 
> Chuis quasiment un spécialiste pour le second degré.
> ...


et surtout après le le bain couvres toi tout de suite,bois un demi litre de rhum et au pieu,et demande à ta tite femme de te faire une gaterie,tu vas voir ça relaxe !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Janvier 2006)

je suis en train de mater la Keynote.... 

Ca tâche quand même ! :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je viens de manipuler des queues de lottes ... je crois que mes touches vont sentir le poisson  :mouais:



Excellent la queue de lotte !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

Tu ferais mieux de tripoter la nouille au lieu de faire l'imbécile !


----------



## anntraxh (14 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> quand est ce que tu ouvres ton thread sur l'échangisme au fait?..on s'impatiente...




Il ne le fera pas. 
Parce que ça a déjà été fait.


----------



## sofiping (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Excellent la queue de lotte !



Avec une fondue de feunouils ... ça jimotte ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant juste pour enmerder Rennesman 

Bisous tous le monde !!!!!

sinon, je viens d'aller voie AngelA, c'est frais :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant juste pour enmerder Rennesman
> 
> Bisous tous le monde !!!!!
> 
> sinon, je viens d'aller voie AngelA, c'est frais :love:


comment ça t'emmerdes rennesman  

naméo


----------



## reineman (14 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> AngelA, c'est frais :love:



mdr...ca c'est une bonne vanne! je la ressortirais!.;


----------



## reineman (14 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> comment ça t'emmerdes rennesman
> 
> naméo



t'as vu comment il me parle!...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je reviens du kiosk, devant moi un asiatique et un africain. Je fais la queue. Comme l'un puis l'autre parlent très mal, la caissière leur pause des questions en les tutoyant :mouais:. Mon tour arrive, je la tutoie directement. Première réaction : choquée, puis quelques secondes plus tard elle rougi en comprenant. La belle paire de mandales en cuir qu'elle mérite celle-là.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je reviens du kiosk, devant moi un asiatique et un africain. Je fais la queue. Comme l'un puis l'autre parlent très mal, la caissière leur pause des questions en les tutoyant :mouais:. Mon tour arrive, je la tutoie directement. Première réaction : choquée, puis quelques secondes plus tard elle rougi en comprenant. La belle paire de mandales en cuir qu'elle mérite celle-là.



Je n'aurais pas osé. Restes d'éducation bourgeoise. Merci pour eux et, donc, pour moi.


----------



## sofiping (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je reviens du kiosk, devant moi un asiatique et un africain. Je fais la queue. Comme l'un puis l'autre parlent très mal, la caissière leur pause des questions en les tutoyant :mouais:. Mon tour arrive, je la tutoie directement. Première réaction : choquée, puis quelques secondes plus tard elle rougi en comprenant. La belle paire de mandales en cuir qu'elle mérite celle-là.



Et aprés , tu te demandes pourqoi on t'aime ...  
:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je reviens du kiosk, devant moi un asiatique et un africain. Je fais la queue. Comme l'un puis l'autre parlent très mal, la caissière leur pause des questions en les tutoyant :mouais:. Mon tour arrive, je la tutoie directement. Première réaction : choquée, puis quelques secondes plus tard elle rougi en comprenant. La belle paire de mandales en cuir qu'elle mérite celle-là.



Mouchée la caissière.    :love:  



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


Fait chi...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Fait chi...



Pardon : "Fait *****".


----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je me tape un chateau La Blancherie-Peyret en suivant mon fil sur le ski


----------



## Dory (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je reviens du kiosk, devant moi un asiatique et un africain. Je fais la queue. Comme l'un puis l'autre parlent très mal, la caissière leur pause des questions en les tutoyant :mouais:. Mon tour arrive, je la tutoie directement. Première réaction : choquée, puis quelques secondes plus tard elle rougi en comprenant. La belle paire de mandales en cuir qu'elle mérite celle-là.



Rien à dire...et merci pour eux.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aurais pas osé. Restes d'éducation bourgeoise.


C'est marrant mais j'ai aussi du me forcer. Et tout ça pour une bière fraiche, bordel de ***** !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant mais j'ai aussi du me forcer. Et tout ça pour une bière fraiche, bordel de ***** !



C'est vrai qu'avoir à se forcer pour une bière, ça ne te ressemble pas trop.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je me tape un chateau La Blancherie-Peyret en suivant mon fil sur le ski


Téléski ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Téléski ?



Ton penchant pour les réponses en un seul mot t'expose parfois à commettre des blagues foireuses (comme ici, par exemple), mais il dénote également un indéniable goût du risque. On ne peut pas t'enlever ça.


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2006)

là, les andouillettes (dégraissées! sinon ça rend trop d'huile...) finissent de cuire à feux très doux...  
les patates, épluchées, coupées en dés et cuites à l'eau sont en train d'égoutter....je vais pas tarder à les mettre avec les andouillettes pour qu'elles dorent un peu....:rateau: :rateau:  
la sauce mijote : des échalotes coupées en petits morceaux que j'ai fait roussir, le bleu d'auvergne ajouté par dessus en morceaux a fondu...j'ai donc versé un pot de crème fraîche épaisse (artisanale la crême !! vive la Normandie !!    ), tout ça est en train de se lier.....  
va manger ça avec du pain frais pour saucer et un petit vin rouge....

P.S : c'est un plat maigre et extrèmement diététique.......     

Re-P.S : miam, miam , miam !!!


----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là, les andouillettes (dégraissées! sinon ça rend trop d'huile...) finissent de cuire à feux très doux...
> les patates, épluchées, coupées en dés et cuites à l'eau sont en train d'égoutter....je vais pas tarder à les mettre avec les andouillettes pour qu'elles dorent un peu....:rateau: :rateau:
> la sauce mijote : des échalotes coupées en petits morceaux que j'ai fait roussir, le bleu d'auvergne ajouté par dessus en morceaux a fondu...j'ai donc versé un pot de crème fraîche épaisse (artisanale la crême !! vive la Normandie !!    ), tout ça est en train de se lier.....
> va manger ça avec du pain frais pour saucer et un petit vin rouge....
> ...


combien tu pèse ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> combien tu pèse ?


Boah, deux fois par mois


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2006)

Bon moi je sais pourquoi la température de mon G4 monte tant: le ventilateur principal (celui derrière les lecteurs optiques) ne tourne plus  :rateau:

Sinon quelqu'un a de la monnaie ? J'en ai pas assez pour commander une pizza, et si je sors chercher des sous, autant sortir acheter à manger  :rateau:

(ah tiens j'ai posté deux fois d'affilée oups  :rose: )


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je vois que la charte est remplacé par la FAQ.


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> combien tu pèse ?



78 kg pour 1m85 (je sais y'a pas de justice parfois!!), donc ça va je crois.....   mais je ne mange pas diététique tous les jours...    

fini de manger, j'ai la peau du ventre bien tendue.....


----------



## Pierrou (15 Janvier 2006)

Dimanche tranquille.... pas grand chose à foutre


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

pas moyen d'être tranquille 
ce matin, 11h, à peine levée, je me fais engueulée pour une vulgaire connerie d'internet que mon père ne sait pas utiliser ... 
ensuite, ils veulent aller à la piscine ... bah qu'ils y aillent ça me ferait de l'air ... tu m'as mise de mauvaise humeur je veux pas y'aller ... 

et maintenant ... ah bah si tu viens pas on n'y va pas ... c'est quoi cette mentalité de merde ?  "si à chaque fois t'as pas envie de faire des trucs, tu feras jamais rien de ta vie" ... merci papa moi aussi je t'aime ... si tu vas pas à la piscine juste parce que moi je viens tu feras rien ... que m'empoisonner ma journée


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen d'être tranquille
> ce matin, 11h, à peine levée, je me fais engueulée pour une vulgaire connerie d'internet que mon père ne sait pas utiliser ...
> ensuite, ils veulent aller à la piscine ... bah qu'ils y aillent ça me ferait de l'air ... tu m'as mise de mauvaise humeur je veux pas y'aller ...
> 
> et maintenant ... ah bah si tu viens pas on n'y va pas ... c'est quoi cette mentalité de merde ?  "si à chaque fois t'as pas envie de faire des trucs, tu feras jamais rien de ta vie" ... merci papa moi aussi je t'aime ... si tu vas pas à la piscine juste parce que moi je viens tu feras rien ... que m'empoisonner ma journée


les joie de la vie en famille  et tu vas voir s'est riens encore ils sont capable de chose encore bien pire.


----------



## valoriel (15 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> les joie de la vie en famille  et tu vas voir s'est riens encore ils sont capable de chose encore bien pire.


mouais... en même temps, moi ils ne m'ont jamais cassé les couill*s :love:


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mouais... en même temps, moi ils ne m'ont jamais cassé les couill*s :love:


depuis que je suis revenus s'est plus dure il est vrai mais bon je compte pas resté.





bon aller je me lève je sort de mon lit et je vais faire le mec sociable.


biz a plus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Ben moi je retourne dans moins de deux mois chez maman
mais j'espère que ce ne sera pas la même chose qu'en partant
j'ai un peu évolué .... enfin je crois  

Bon dimanche à la campagne, je vais aller faire un tour peut être


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen d'être tranquille
> ce matin, 11h, à peine levée, je me fais engueulée pour une vulgaire connerie d'internet que mon père ne sait pas utiliser ...
> ensuite, ils veulent aller à la piscine ... bah qu'ils y aillent ça me ferait de l'air ... tu m'as mise de mauvaise humeur je veux pas y'aller ...
> 
> et maintenant ... ah bah si tu viens pas on n'y va pas ... c'est quoi cette mentalité de merde ?  "si à chaque fois t'as pas envie de faire des trucs, tu feras jamais rien de ta vie" ... merci papa moi aussi je t'aime ... si tu vas pas à la piscine juste parce que moi je viens tu feras rien ... que m'empoisonner ma journée


pitain t'as raison!...les parents c'est vraiment des cons!...c'est abusé comment qu'il nous venere nos races pour un rien!..top reloud les vieux!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Ben moi ... j'ai joué aux Legos©  
Et là maintenant : ch'uis assez fière de moi


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi ... j'ai joué aux Legos©
> Et là maintenant : ch'uis assez fière de moi




:afraid: ça fait peur....


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe... !
> Je vais me recoucher, finir mon Burma en mangeant des Palmito© mais sans faire de miettes.
> 
> _P... je déguste._
> :sick:



soigne bien tes p'tites vertèb'....   
lequel Burma ?

digestion finie....
...retour aux choses sérieuses; ...au boulot!!! le délai se rapproche....je risque mon scalp plus les jours avancent et que mon retard s'accumule....


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je reviens du kiosk, devant moi un asiatique et un africain. Je fais la queue. Comme l'un puis l'autre parlent très mal, la caissière leur pause des questions en les tutoyant :mouais:. Mon tour arrive, je la tutoie directement. Première réaction : choquée, puis quelques secondes plus tard elle rougi en comprenant. La belle paire de mandales en cuir qu'elle mérite celle-là.



Ouais, un héros moderne quoi...


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je reviens du kiosk, devant moi un asiatique et un africain. Je fais la queue. Comme l'un puis l'autre parlent très mal, la caissière leur pause des questions en les tutoyant :mouais:. Mon tour arrive, je la tutoie directement. Première réaction : choquée, puis quelques secondes plus tard elle rougi en comprenant. La belle paire de mandales en cuir qu'elle mérite celle-là.


 Super!...j'vois pas en quoi elle mériterait une mandale...plus que toi.
Quand t'as quelqu'un qui parle mal francais ,( et pitain j'en sais quelquechose!..) pour te faire comprendre, c'est d'usage de parler la langue de 'papamaman', la langue des enfants...avec des formules simples et le tutoiement...le vouvoiement est plus compliqué et n'existe pas dans toutes les langues.Par exemple, un anglais qui parle tres mal le francais, en général au bout de trois phrases il te tutoie
idem ,souvent quand t'as face a toi des étrangers qui possedent pas bien la langue, ils te tutoient.
et tu leur met pas une mandale.
-Enfin sauf peut etre toi qui leur parle au passé du subjonctif anterieur, peut etre...

Cela dit, puisque l'intelligence ne compte pas...bravo, clap clap et rose croix !..T'es vraiment un type formidable!...superkarpette.


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Super!...j'vois pas en quoi elle mériterait une mandale...plus que toi.
> Quand t'as quelqu'un qui parle mal francais ,( et pitain j'en sais quelquechose!..) pour te faire comprendre, c'est d'usage de parler la langue de 'papamaman', la langue des enfants...avec des formules simples et le tutoiement...le vouvoiement est plus compliqué et n'existe pas dans toutes les langues.Par exemple, un anglais qui parle tres mal le francais, en général au bout de trois phrases il te tutoie
> idem ,souvent quand t'as face a toi des étrangers qui possedent pas bien la langue, ils te tutoient.
> et tu leur met pas une mandale.
> ...


t'es chiant, tu pourrais faire des paragraphes, on comprends rien là


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Quand t'as quelqu'un qui parle mal francais ,( et pitain j'en sais quelquechose!..) pour te faire comprendre, c'est d'usage de parler la langue de 'papamaman', la langue des enfants...




Perso j'ai vécu à l'étranger et je ne connaissais pas la langue où j'étais, mais encore... J'aurais pas trop aimé qu'on me parle façon "papa-maman" pour apprendre la langue, je crois que ça aurait été l'équivalent de me prendre pour une débile...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

Sans commentaire.

Sauf qu'IL a dit ce que je pensais.


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'es chiant, tu pourrais faire des paragraphes, on comprends rien là



(j'crois que je viens de me payer mokette man!..mdr..depuis le temps que je le voyais virevolter devant mes batteries de missiles antitroll...avec son petit Q plumeux et ses cui-cui roucoulants...hop, je lui ai mis une roquette...)
mais chut hein!....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Super!...j'vois pas en quoi elle mériterait une mandale...plus que toi.
> Quand t'as quelqu'un qui parle mal francais ,( et pitain j'en sais quelquechose!..) pour te faire comprendre, c'est d'usage de parler la langue de 'papamaman', la langue des enfants...avec des formules simples et le tutoiement...le vouvoiement est plus compliqué et n'existe pas dans toutes les langues.Par exemple, un anglais qui parle tres mal le francais, en général au bout de trois phrases il te tutoie
> idem ,souvent quand t'as face a toi des étrangers qui possedent pas bien la langue, ils te tutoient.
> et tu leur met pas une mandale.
> ...


Merci de ton expérience. Mais tu n'as pas tout saisi.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> (j'crois que je viens de me payer mokette man!..mdr..depuis le temps que je le voyais virevolter devant mes batteries de missiles antitroll...avec son petit Q plumeux et ses cui-cui roucoulants...hop, je lui ai mis une roquette...)
> mais chut hein!....



Moi, y a des jours ou j'ai vraiment, mais alors vraiment envie de me payer personne.

Personne.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Super!...j'vois pas en quoi elle mériterait une mandale...plus que toi.
> Quand t'as quelqu'un qui parle mal francais ,( et pitain j'en sais quelquechose!..) pour te faire comprendre, c'est d'usage de parler la langue de 'papamaman', la langue des enfants...avec des formules simples et le tutoiement...le vouvoiement est plus compliqué et n'existe pas dans toutes les langues.Par exemple, un anglais qui parle tres mal le francais, en général au bout de trois phrases il te tutoie
> idem ,souvent quand t'as face a toi des étrangers qui possedent pas bien la langue, ils te tutoient.
> et tu leur met pas une mandale.
> ...


Tu as presque pigé : sauf moi. Et ça marche. 

Pour le reste de tes désirs, j'en suis fort aise. Une riche idée.


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai vécu à l'étranger et je ne connaissais pas la langue où j'étais, mais encore... J'aurais pas trop aimé qu'on me parle façon "papa-maman" pour apprendre la langue, je crois que ça aurait été l'équivalent de me prendre pour une débile...


tout dépend face a qui tu te retrouves et face au contexte mais si t'as quelqu'un qui capte rien ou pas grand chose en francais, tu réduis la langue au minimum et si vraiment il comprend rien, bah tu fais des gestes descriptifs  avec les mains...enfin, c'est que mon experience..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans commentaire.
> 
> Sauf qu'IL a dit ce que je pensais.



Mon dieu mais vous pensez ou colportez des idéees reçus ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> (j'crois que je viens de me payer mokette man!..mdr..depuis le temps que je le voyais virevolter devant mes batteries de missiles antitroll...avec son petit Q plumeux et ses cui-cui roucoulants...hop, je lui ai mis une roquette...)
> mais chut hein!....



Les anglais dirait que tu t'es tiré une balle dans le pied  
You shoot yourself on your foot, that's all folk !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu mais vous pensez ou colportez des idéees reçus ...



Ce sont les coups de pieds au cul qu'on reçoit, pas les idées.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les coups de pieds au cul qu'on reçoit, pas les idées.



Bel exemple de prêt-à-penser


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Les anglais dirait que tu t'es tiré une balle dans le pied
> You shoot yourself on your foot, that's all folk !



c'est juste!...il est mignon monsieur pignon, il est méchant monsieur brochant!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bel exemple de prêt-à-penser



Je suis un pro du pret à penser.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un pro du pret à penser.


Et du "tomber le futal" :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et du "tomber le futal" :love:



Comment le sais tu chérie ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment le sais tu chérie ?


Je ne t'ai vu que trop souvent à l'oeuvre avec un nioube ou l'autre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: ça fait peur....



Ça fait toujours ça la première fois


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend face a qui tu te retrouves et face au contexte mais si t'as quelqu'un qui capte rien ou pas grand chose en francais, tu réduis la langue au minimum et si vraiment il comprend rien, bah tu fais des gestes descriptifs avec les main...



c'est surement pour ça qu'il y en a quelques un(e)s ici qui aimeraient faire des gestes descriptifs avec les mains... sur ta fiole... enfin j'me comprend...   :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait toujours ça la première fois



Mais aprés ça va...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais aprés ça va...


Oui, comme tu dis 

Là maintenant j'admire mon clavier tout beau tout propre :love:
Rho hééé ça va hein :mouais: si je peux pas m'extasier moi ... pffff :hein:


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est surement pour ça qu'il y en a quelques un(e)s ici qui aimeraient faire des gestes descriptifs avec les mains... sur ta fiole... enfin j'me comprend...   :sleep:



sur ma fiole?
enfin bon, tu ramenes la discussion au niveau de la braguette..toi..


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, comme tu dis
> 
> Là maintenant j'admire mon clavier tout beau tout propre :love:
> Rho hééé ça va hein :mouais: si je peux pas m'extasier moi ... pffff :hein:



(j'crois que t'as un ticket avec sonnyboy..)mais chut hein!...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, comme tu dis
> 
> Là maintenant j'admire mon clavier tout beau tout propre :love:
> Rho hééé ça va hein :mouais: si je peux pas m'extasier moi ... pffff :hein:



Tu l'as nettoyé comment ?


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

mdr...quel pro!...quelle tchatche! quel dragueur!..d'ici dix minutes il va se mettre a causer liquide vaisselle et détergent...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> (j'crois que t'as un ticket avec sonnyboy..)mais chut hein!...



Là tu vois tu es lourdingue...

Car il est bien évident que toutes les femmes (à part barbarella, macelene et mado et une ou deux que j'oublie, les pauvres...) ont un ticket avec sonnyboy.

Aprés faut conclure, et là c'est plus la mème...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mdr...quel pro!...quelle tchatche! quel dragueur!..d'ici dix minutes il va se mettre a causer liquide vaisselle et détergent...



Y a le chat pour ça allons !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> sur ma fiole?
> enfin bon, tu ramenes la discussion au niveau de la braguette..toi..



D'après mon petit Robert qui s'y connait en zanimaux :
Fiole : n.f. 1. Petite bouteille de verre à col étroit. 2. fig. pop. Tête (faire une drôle de fiole)...

Bref, que ta braguette cache une petite bouteille de verre à col étroit ne nous regarde pas... ceci dit, ta copine (ou ton copain) à du faire une drôle de fiole la première fois ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> mdr...quel pro!...quelle tchatche! quel dragueur!..d'ici dix minutes il va se mettre a causer liquide vaisselle et détergent...


Mais c'est qu'elle serait jalouse :hein:


----------



## reineman (15 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> D'après mon petit Robert qui s'y connait en zanimaux :
> Fiole : n.f. 1. Petite bouteille de verre à col étroit. 2. fig. pop. Tête (faire une drôle de fiole)...
> 
> Bref, que ta braguette cache une petite bouteille de verre à col étroit ne nous regarde pas... ceci dit, ta copine (ou ton copain) à du faire une drôle de fiole la première fois ... :rateau:



puisque tu as entrouvert ton dictionnaire et que tu te retrouves les cheveux plein de poussiere, profite en pour regarder le sens de métaphore,équivoque,analogie...aide toi de ta copine ou de ton amant  au besoin.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

En hommage à supermoquette ......

Je fais des frites  

ben voui c'est bon les frites


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> En hommage à supermoquette ......
> 
> Je fais des frites
> 
> ben voui c'est bon les frites



Et sinon, éventuellement, est ce qu'en hommage à Maousse ou Barbarella, tu accepterais de te taire ?


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2006)

un coup d'éponge pour tout effacer et recommencer ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> un coup d'éponge pour tout effacer et recommencer ?



Ça me fait penser que cela te va à merveille mais tu devrais peut être mettre un short ça pourrait choquer les âmes sensibles de te voir te promener ainsi en slip à papa   À moins que tu n'envisages d'enlever le bas aussi ? :bebe:


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

et tu lui fais lire le bar ?  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait penser que cela te va à merveille mais tu devrais peut être mettre un short ça pourrait choquer les âmes sensibles de te voir te promener ainsi en slip à papa   À moins que tu n'envisages d'enlever le bas aussi ? :bebe:


héhéhé :love:

J'ai déjà enlevé le bas 
Mais je vais essayer de me trouver un joli ptit short pour rappeler l'été :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2006)

viens de terminer "l'épouillage" de ma fille.... l'école c'est bien !! mais il y a aussi des inconvénients... :mouais:   à savoir; les poux !!! :modo: :modo: 
1h à passer le peigne dans ses cheveux, différents produits (qui sentent pas bon !!) à mettre sur les cheveux pour faire crever toute cette ménagerie....:hein: :hein: 
maintenant vais me prendre un ti'punch pour me détendre.....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> viens de terminer "l'épouillage" de ma fille.... l'école c'est bien !! mais il y a aussi des inconvénients... :mouais:   à savoir; les poux !!! :modo: :modo:
> 1h à passer le peigne dans ses cheveux, différents produits (qui sentent pas bon !!) à mettre sur les cheveux pour faire crever toute cette ménagerie....:hein: :hein:
> maintenant vais me prendre un ti'punch pour me détendre.....



C'est vrai, c'est une honte.

Quand je pense à tous ces pauvres gamins auxquels elle les aura sans doute transmis...


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, c'est une honte.
> 
> Quand je pense à tous ces pauvres gamins auxquels elle les aura sans doute transmis...



t'as raison je veux des NOMS !!! .....   qui ki les as filés à ma fille ??!!!  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2006)

****

Boite

*******

Coquille

Zob

Robe


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de voir "les triplettes de belleville" qui parle d'une mafia française aux états unis et du tour de france ... c'est un dessin animé délirant :love:


----------



## Philippe (15 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là mon fiston sait lire, le déclic date de cet après-m' et on peut plus l'arrêter !!
> _Ah, cette soif extasiée où chaque ligne est une aventure, chaque phrase une victoire, la délectation saccadée, et l'envie énorme de continuer..._


Quel âge ton fiston, Roberto, si ce n'est pas indiscret ?

Bonne soirée !
Ph.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

fotzo a changer d'url


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

Ben là, maintenant, je me sens couillon !


----------



## sofiping (15 Janvier 2006)

Ben là je comprends pas la moitié des posts de Superketmo ...:rateau:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2006)

l'air du temps ? euh mouette rieuse dans les airs et ragondins dans l'eau et jeune fille a la main :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est seulement maintenant que tu t'en rends compte ?????
> :mouais:



je peu avoir la nouvelle url ? :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Philippe (15 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Six ans.*



 

Pareil que lui  !
Même âge, même fascination pour l'action de lire une fois la découverte faite.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Le choix est très restreint et pas du meilleur goût...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2006)

"click to enlarge"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le choix est très restreint et pas du meilleur goût...



:affraid: quelle horreur ce caleçon ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: quelle horreur ce caleçon ! :affraid:



Disons que c'est un peu tape-à-l'½il... Le genre à se retrouver dans une série tournée en Floride.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



et en plus il viens de découvrir le mot "stocking" ... véridique


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: quelle horreur ce caleçon ! :affraid:




  

Ya même des poches non??   Il me semble... :hein:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le choix est très restreint et pas du meilleur goût...




rien de mieux que des boxers ou des cyclistes :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Disons que c'est un peu tape-à-l'½il... Le genre à se retrouver dans une série tournée en Floride.


Tape à l'½il mais pas du tout avantageux ..enfin .. euh :rose:

Qu'est-ce que je disais là maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ya même des poches non??   Il me semble... :hein:



Ça s'appelle une braguette et c'est plus proche de la pochette-surprise.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2006)

tu disais que si lou mettait ce truc ça irai mal


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ya même des poches non??   Il me semble... :hein:



il te suffit d'y mettre la main pour vérifier


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il te suffit d'y mettre la main pour vérifier




Arrete!!! :affraid: Ca me rappelle la fois où un Ecossais m'a dit exactement la même chose!!  ....Juste aprés que je lui ai demandé si c'est vrai qu'il était nu sous son kilt :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arrete!!! :affraid: Ca me rappelle la fois où un Ecossais m'a dit exactement la même chose!!  ....Juste aprés que je lui ai demandé si c'est vrai qu'il était nu sous son kilt :rose:



En somme, une anecdote qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arrete!!! :affraid: Ca me rappelle la fois où un Ecossais m'a dit exactement la même chose!!  ....Juste aprés que je lui ai demandé si c'est vrai qu'il était nu sous son kilt :rose:



et tu a fais une vérification d'usage ?


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En somme, une anecdote qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.



tu a toi aussi été vérifier ? :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (16 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arrete!!! :affraid: Ca me rappelle la fois où un Ecossais m'a dit exactement la même chose!!  ....Juste aprés que je lui ai demandé si c'est vrai qu'il était nu sous son kilt :rose:


Que je t'y reprenne à poser des questions pareilles à des écossais !!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (16 Janvier 2006)

insomnie..


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

L'ombre du débris de moi-même 

L'ombre d'un futur débris va se coucher :sleep:


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

ho! un peut de bonne humeur ici


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Que je t'y reprenne à poser des questions pareilles à des écossais !!!!


:rose: :rose:

Mais on se connaissait pas encore à cette époque mon :love: dragounet :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arrete!!! :affraid: Ca me rappelle la fois où un Ecossais m'a dit exactement la même chose!!  ....Juste aprés que je lui ai demandé si c'est vrai qu'il était nu sous son kilt :rose:



Alors ? Il respectait la tradition ? 

Sinon là, après une panne de réveil, le mal de tête que je traine depuis 3 jours semble vouloit prendre un peu de repos... Ouf !


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? Il respectait la tradition ?
> 
> Sinon là, après une panne de réveil, le mal de tête que je traine depuis 3 jours semble vouloit prendre un peu de repos... Ouf !



Bah en fait j'ai pas osé :rose: J'avais 15-16 ans à l'époque et j'étais encore innocente..  



Là maintenant je stresse à mort :sick: J'ai un partiel cet aprem...  Et je gère tttttrrrrrréééssss mal le stress... :affraid:


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon là chuis sous assistance médicamenteuse, je vais rajouter un café de bandit zapatiste à cet ensemble expérimental de produits chimiques, et puis tenter de faire ce qu'une rafale de mels ce matin, si longtemps craints que je ne pouvais indéfiniment m'y soustraire, mais aujourd'hui c'est malvenu, m'impose de faire au plus vite... si ce n'est au mieux.
> :rose:
> Si je n'ai pas mis "ent" à "m'impose", c'est que le sujet c'est la rafale et pas les mels.
> 
> _Je sais : c'est pas clair c'que je raconte mais je crois que c'est normal._


C'est l'excès de quelque chose ...peut être non?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

Pour qu'il se coince le bas du dos ? j'ai bien une idée


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon là chuis sous assistance médicamenteuse, je vais rajouter un café de bandit zapatiste à cet ensemble expérimental de produits chimiques, et puis tenter de faire ce qu'une rafale de mels ce matin, si longtemps craints que je ne pouvais indéfiniment m'y soustraire, mais aujourd'hui c'est malvenu, m'impose de faire au plus vite... si ce n'est au mieux.
> :rose:
> Si je n'ai pas mis "ent" à "m'impose", c'est que le sujet c'est la rafale et pas les mels.
> 
> _Je sais : c'est pas clair c'que je raconte mais je crois que c'est normal._



Content de voir que ça n'a pas entamé ta bonne humeur.


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant ... ben, j'ai plus d'appareil photo  il est vraiment mort cette fois


----------



## Grug2 (16 Janvier 2006)

Reveillé par un "Mini message" sur mon telephone fixe (un SMS lu par une voix electronique) d'une ex d'il y a dix ans qui me demande de lui faire un enfant :affraid:

C'est vraiment portenawak 2006


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2006)

Mais une capote en polyuréthane elle n'y verra que du feu


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

laisse toi aller... ce n'est pas sale, vos corps ont changés...


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Reveillé par un "Mini message" sur mon telephone fixe (un SMS lu par une voix electronique) d'une ex d'il y a dix ans qui me demande de lui faire un enfant :affraid:
> 
> C'est vraiment portenawak 2006


 
Elle demande elle au moins..  

Tu aurais préféré : on boit un café que je te présente ton môme ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Reveillé par un "Mini message" sur mon telephone fixe (un SMS lu par une voix electronique) d'une ex d'il y a dix ans qui me demande de lui faire un enfant :affraid:
> 
> C'est vraiment portenawak 2006




Propose lui un rdv à la cafétéria de la banque du sp*rme...


----------



## Grug2 (16 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> _Dieu me préserve._


"Dieu me tripote&#8230;"  


(couché doquéville !   )


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Janvier 2006)

Laure se promène avec son papa, après avoir construit avec maman un château de blocs de bois, puis de blocs de plastique et avoir tout détruit après .

Je viens de finir d'entendre "C'est la java bleue"

Sinon, il fait trop chaud pour moi.

Je donnerais cher pour un glissade sur le Mont Royal.


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Laure se promène avec son papa, après avoir construit avec maman un château de blocs de bois, puis de blocs de plastique et avoir tout détruit après .
> 
> Je viens de finir d'entendre "C'est la java bleue"
> 
> Sinon, il fait trop chaud pour moi.



t'as épousé charles ingallls?
ça m'a l'air passionnant tout ça...


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2006)

Le thé finit de refroidir. Il est vaguement tiédasse maintenant. Je tombe de sommeil et la seule chose dont j'ai envie là maintenant c'est de me pelotener sous ma couette... :sleep:


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

Je viens d'apprendre que demain j'audite un site où ils fabriquent des voitures de sport (des jaloux dans l'assistance ? ) et qu'en plus je vais avoir mon après midi pour faire les soldes avec mon chéri !

J'aime travailler !!!
:style:


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le thé finit de refroidir. Il est vaguement tiédasse maintenant. Je tombe de sommeil et la seule chose dont j'ai envie là maintenant c'est de me pelotener sous ma couette... :sleep:


ho un thé s'est pas con comme truc je suis preneur.

et hop un vervenne orange.


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as épousé charles ingallls?
> ça m'a l'air passionnant tout ça...



Sûrement moins que toi  Quand on est un homme et qu'il pleut toujours, et qu'on a perdu toute sa tête... c'est qu'il ne reste que les plaisirs du temps très ordinaire.

Sinon, Charles ne semblait pas trop ennuyant sous le drap (pas de couette ici), j'ai l'âge pour m'en souvenir :love: Bref, il avait la même nationalité que mon mec


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement moins que toi  Quand on est un homme et qu'il pleut toujours, et qu'on a perdu toute sa tête... c'est qu'il ne reste que les plaisirs du temps très ordinaire.
> 
> Sinon, Charles ne semblait pas trop ennuyant sous le drap (pas de couette ici), j'ai l'âge pour m'en souvenir :love: Bref, il avait la même nationalité que mon mec



hein? ton mec a perdu toute sa tete?..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Reveillé par un "Mini message" sur mon telephone fixe (un SMS lu par une voix electronique) d'une ex d'il y a dix ans qui me demande de lui faire un enfant :affraid:
> 
> C'est vraiment portenawak 2006



Tu lui réponds.... dans 10 ans...   :rateau:


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ils recrutent en ce moment chez toi ?


 
 

nan... :rose:


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hein? ton mec a perdu toute sa tete?..



Après un mois de coma à l'Hôpital américain de Paris, en effet, il ne l'avait pas toute.

Mais on se remet rapidement de ces petits accrochage en scooter....


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Après un mois de coma à l'Hôpital américain de Paris, en effet, il ne l'avait pas toute.
> 
> Mais on se remet rapidement de ces petits accrochage en scooter....



arf...pas de bol...et c'est pour ça que t'es plus en afrique, dans ton truc humanitaire je présume.


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Reveillé par un "Mini message" sur mon telephone fixe (un SMS lu par une voix electronique) d'une ex d'il y a dix ans qui me demande de lui faire un enfant :affraid:
> 
> C'est vraiment portenawak 2006



Et alors??? 

Tu vas lui répondre oui ou non???    





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je dis à mes z'étudiant(e)s qui sont pas mal dans le genre _"en vrac à cause du stress"_ c'est qu'il faut se dire que les partiels et autres examens en petits morceaux, ce n'est *pas un examen, mais un repère.*
> _Et puis là forcément, ils ricanent._



hi hi hi hi (ricanement) :mouais: 

Non mais merci quand même d'avoir essayé :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> arf...pas de bol...et c'est pour ça que t'es plus en afrique, dans ton truc humanitaire je présume.



Bah??  C'est en Afrique le Ghana!!!


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah??  C'est en Afrique le Ghana!!!



je sais pas moi!..j'ai jamais été doué en géo... j'suis breton! faudrait voir a pas l'oublier!...je trace un cercle autour de la bretagne et tout ce qui est en dehors du cercle, c'est des barbares...


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas moi!..j'ai jamais été doué en géo... j'suis breton! faudrait voir a pas l'oublier!...je trace un cercle autour de la bretagne et tout ce qui est en dehors du cercle, c'est des barbares...




Ah oui!!??   Moi je fais pareil avec tout ce qui est au dessus de la Garonne   

Voire au dessus de la Nive même...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui!!??   Moi je fais pareil avec tout ce qui est au dessus de la Garonne
> 
> Voire au dessus de la Nive même...



c'est ou tout ça...?
au nord de Salses...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Par delà la Vendée !




Pinaise, ça fait peur....


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: 

un tour sur les forums, après les partiels, ya que ça de vrai


----------



## joubichou (16 Janvier 2006)

Enfin rentré,8 heures de tronçonneuse dans les gencives,chui cassé,détruit,anihilé,seul un gigantesque pèrniflard pourra me remonter:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Reveillé par un "Mini message" sur mon telephone fixe (un SMS lu par une voix electronique) d'une ex d'il y a dix ans qui me demande de lui faire un enfant :affraid:



 les ex d'il y à 10 ce sont les pires ! :mouais:



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment portenawak 2006


 Mais non tu auras de la matière à "mettre en cases"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Janvier 2006)

pfff, j'suis dégouté, j'ai rien gagné avec le SMS macg "spezial" keynote...


----------



## CarodeDakar (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> arf...pas de bol...et c'est pour ça que t'es plus en afrique, dans ton truc humanitaire je présume.



Truc humanitaire, en Afrique, bien sûr 

Sinon, québécoise, d'origine bretonne, comme une bonne majorité, mais avec 12 générations derrière, disons que j'ai plutôt la géographie dans la moëlle  

Hin cousins?  :love:


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je viens de trouver mon nouvel avatar.... trop cool


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2006)

je suis resté bloqué en rentrant sur une boutique ou il y a écris

"gros - demi gros - détail" ...  bon d'accord la boutique en question est un sex shop :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant, et depuis un p'tit moment en fait ... je me trouve conne ... très très conne ... et désolée aussi ...


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, et depuis un p'tit moment en fait ... je me trouve conne ... très très conne ... et désolée aussi ...


Qu'est ce qui se passe maiwen??


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, et depuis un p'tit moment en fait ... je me trouve conne ... très très conne ... et désolée aussi ...


ça va passer


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, et depuis un p'tit moment en fait ... je me trouve conne ... très très conne ... et désolée aussi ...



raconte a tonton nico


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, et depuis un p'tit moment en fait ... je me trouve conne ... très très conne ... et désolée aussi ...


ha la but de se tradada est de reprendre le même poste. 















qu'es qui t'arrive ma grande.


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

l'éponge est passé


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha la but de se tradada est de reprendre le même poste.




Mouarff ce que tu es taquin !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> l'éponge est passé




Merci franswa ! :rateau:


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> l'éponge est passé


franswza?





			
				star a dit:
			
		

> Mouarff ce que tu es taquin !




je suis joueur comme un labrador se soir.


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Ah :love:

Je suis passé où ?  Et oui, la mémoire d'une éponge c'est pas énorme


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah :love:
> 
> Je suis passé où ?  Et oui, la mémoire d'une éponge c'est pas énorme



et moi qui te prenait pour un bout d'emmental ... :rose:


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah :love:
> 
> Je suis passé où ?  Et oui, la mémoire d'une éponge c'est pas énorme


s'est normal y aplein de petit trous dedant.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui te prenait pour un bout d'emmental ... :rose:




Oui mais là faut arrêter de le machouiller ... Enfin c'est lui qui décide aussi .. :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui te prenait pour un bout d'emmental ... :rose:


Je te prenais pour une autruche alors que tu es peut être un émeu ?


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là faut arrêter de le machouiller ... Enfin c'est lui qui décide aussi .. :rateau:


Il est trop tôt pour s'en lasser :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je te prenais pour une autruche alors que tu es peut être un émeu ?


"à propos, saviez-vous qu'il y'a des émeus en Ile-de-France ?"


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Oui !


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "à propos, saviez-vous qu'il y'a des émeus en Ile-de-France ?"


Bien sûr 

D'ailleurs, ça se mange


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "à propos, saviez-vous qu'il y'a des émeus en Ile-de-France ?"


a l'état sauvage?


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

j'me suis laissée emporter , c'était une citation ...


----------



## Spyro (16 Janvier 2006)

ça m'émeut ce que tu dis là


----------



## maiwen (16 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ça m'émeut ce que tu dis là


tssss  je te vois en effet tout émotionné :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, je dis: pfffff.... j'en ai marre de cet article !!!! Et j'ai un mal de crâne... sympa pour bosser...
Rhâââ je suis ronchon là... c'est pas bon...

Je sais qu'il faut être heureux de vivre, apprécier chaque instant... voué voué voué... mais là j'ai envie de me coucher et je peux pas.   

Mais quelle idée d'accepter de partir dans des projets de publications aux éditions bidules aussi !!! (non allez, c'est une chance pour ma future carrière de chercheuse au chômage... hin hin hin :rateau: )

J'aurai jamais fini pour demain 14 h... vais me faire houspiller par ma directirce de thèse... c'est tout vu... et pourtant, quelque part, ça m'est égal... :mouais:... tiens ça c'est nouveau, m'en fiche... où est passée mon angoisse qui était ma marque de fabrique  

Allez, au turbin !!! Pffff.... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je dis: pfffff.... j'en ai marre de cet article !!!! Et j'ai un mal de crâne... sympa pour bosser...
> 
> 
> Allez, au turbin !!! Pffff.... :sleep:




ben, je pffffite avec toi, alors...


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant c'est décidé je ne vais pas bosser ,point !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

T'as pas 130 arbres à abattre ?


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

Si mais j'en ai déja fait 60 hier,et pis mon stagiaire il est arreté 1 journée et pis il pleut,donc on continue demain.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Je suis aussi à l'arrêt..j'ai glissé sur une capsule et me suis envoyé le frigo par la face nord hier soir...nuit je sais plus...

Toute façon il neige et mon Mac à besoin d'affection...depuis l'annonce Apple/Intel il me fait une mini déprime...

:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2006)

Ce matin, j'ai croisé un camion de pompier...

Sirènes hurlantes... roulait vite...

Pourquoi à chaque fois que j'en croise un, je ne peux m'empêcher des penser qu'à l'intérieur y a un destin qui bascule peut être...

En même temps, pourquoi je ne pourrais pas le penser ?

Je fais ce que je veux après tout.

Un destin qui bascule donc... avec à coté, quelqu'un qui pleurniche, comme on s'applique toujours à le faire dans les situtations ou allumer une clope ne se fait pas.

Un gars qui part au boulot, l'autre qui avale son extrait de naissance... un enchevètrement de quotidiens... quand je pense que Lelouch fait des films avec ça... il est malin ce con...

Le camion de pompier a disparu, pour moi le film s'arrête, mais pour lui ou elle, il doit continuer... des lumières, des sons, des gens... peut être est il déjà un peu spectateur lui aussi, parait que c'est souvent comme ça, quand on sent que ça part en sucette... hop ! on retire ses billes et on matte... c'est pas plus con, la nature est bien faite quand même.

Pourquoi j'aime pas cette sensation ??

On en voit des tas des camions de pompiers, on en a croisé plein des gens qui étaient sur le point de se déguiser en cadavre...

J'aime pas ça, bordel...

C'est con parce que aujourd'hui, il pleut, et j'aime la pluie.

Dans la voiture aussi il pleut, j'ai l'impression... à moins que ça soit les oignons...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2006)

Saloperies d'oignons...


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, pourquoi je ne pourrais pas le penser ?


Parce que les destins qui basculent sont plus souvent dans les véhicules du SAMU ?
_
je sais je sors _


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Enorme !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, j'ai croisé un camion de pompier...
> 
> Sirènes hurlantes... roulait vite...
> 
> ...



Thebig poste sous le pseudo de sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Thebig poste sous le pseudo de sonnyboy


 
Abruti.


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

il pleut ... j'aime bien la pluie desfois ... mais pas là. Pas quand j'ai des trucs à faire dehors et marcher sous la pluie longtemps, merde.
mal dormi en plus :sleep:

m'enfin ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Abruti.



Vraiment pas au point cette censure automatique 

C'pas tout çà mais vu que je suis tombé du lit ce matin, je vais bosser un minimum, la patronne est dans les parages en plus :casse:


----------



## Lila (17 Janvier 2006)

...c'est vrai il pleut .....il ne neige pas et je préfère la neige....donc feuch!!!!
en plus je viens de lire le poste de Sonny et ça m'a foutu un blues d'enfer..enfin en plus de celui que je me trimballais déjà.. 
je sens que je vais vraiment me faire c.....aujourd'hui...je casserai bien quelque chose:hein:


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Janvier 2006)

Il y a pire: Vancouver se relève de 27 jours de pluie consécutives... semble-t-il qu'ils auraient espéré en avoir plus ***



---

Il fait toujours aussi beau, et pour faire changement, la journée s'annnonce encore plus chaude. À défaut d'autres vitamines, je vais me contenter de la "D". 



***


> Les gens de la côte Ouest souhaitent habituellement qu'il cesse de pleuvoir.
> 
> Ils étaient toutefois quelque peu déçus à Vancouver, lundi, quand les averses ont cessé après 27 jours consécutifs de pluie, à une journée d'un record établi il y a 53 ans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lila (17 Janvier 2006)

....j'ai pris un délicieux capucccino et un ...:rose: deux chocolats (c'est pas facile, il y en a qui traînent dans tous les coins de la boîte...cadeaux !!!! tu parles...pas pour la bouée que je suis en train de me faire sur le bide)....il ne neige toujours pas...et il pleut toujours...mais je m'en fous...le moral revient....la perspective d'un chinois à midi avec de bons amis sûrement ..(oui je sais c'est encore bouffer ..mais bon ya plus que ça)....:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *AUTOUR !*
> 
> 
> _(Enfin : pour moi c'est plutôt "autour" de la taille...) _



C'est un détail géographique !


----------



## Grug2 (17 Janvier 2006)

Refaire du café, et une sieste aussi, et puis je retourne à mes robots volants&#8230;
pfff vivement ce week end que je dorme. :sleep:


----------



## Lila (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *AUTOUR !*
> 
> 
> _(Enfin : pour moi c'est plutôt "autour" de la taille...) _



 wé ben je fais pas trop la différence .....quand je suis debout, oui ça passe tout autour, dand je suis allongé sur le dos, c'est tout sur les côtés, quand je suis sur un côté (ou un autre) j'ai l'impression d'avoir fondu (non pas minci ).....hein ? quoi allongé sur le ventre ? 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Etonnant* comme la caféine peut avoir une effet stimulant sur les esprits simples !
> :king:
> [edit=je parle de moi hein, lila, pas de toi !]



...si si ..tu peux aussi :casse: ..;t'façons fépabomocheipleutbeurk.....et je vais aggraver mon cas en bouffant tout le chinois.....le cuisto avec :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

> J'en ai ma claque d'avoir ce mal sourd et lourd


Tu n'es pas seul...je te plains.

Pour les mauvaises langues:  baignoire...


----------



## Lila (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu es en train d'exciter SM,
> Moi ?
> J'ai un mug bien solide pour mon café.
> :rose:
> :love:



 :afraid: ...mon dieu (je ne vois plus que ça)...!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu es en train d'exciter SM, *il a déjà eu un malheureux spasme de la main droite qui a écrasé son gobelet de thé à la vanille bouillant, il en a mis partout sur son clavier...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				la machine à exprimer son humeur a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.



Faut absolument que je parvienne à arrêter d'imaginer la scène, avant de me choper la crampe à la machoire et aux abdos du siècle !


----------



## Lila (17 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> t....aux abdos du siècle !



 :hein: ..c'est une attaque personnelle ça ????:mouais:


----------



## Lila (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> *Un "mug"* _(prononcer "meug' ")_, contraction du bas-latin "Mugus domesticæ" _(récipient pour la maison)_ , c'est une tasse haute avec une anse arrondie, parfois il s'agit d'un objet publicitaire décoré, avec des fois Homer Simpson© dessus, ou bien le Bonhomme Michelin©, ou bien Winnie l'Ourson®, ou bien Pamela Anderson.
> _Moi là par exemple c'est dommage c'est Winnie l'Ourson®._
> 
> ...




..ça ne me rassure qu'à moitié.....parce que je n'ai aucune indication de ce que fait l'autre moitié !!
(jeu : remplace toi même "moitié" par "main")


----------



## Grug2 (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> *Un "mug"* _(prononcer "meug' ")_, contraction du bas-latin "Mugus domesticæ" _(récipient pour la maison)_ , c'est une tasse haute avec une anse arrondie, parfois il s'agit d'un objet publicitaire décoré, avec des fois Homer Simpson© dessus, ou bien le Bonhomme Michelin©, ou bien Winnie l'Ourson®, ou bien Pamela Anderson.
> _Moi là par exemple c'est dommage c'est Winnie l'Ourson®._
> 
> ...


Moi c'est homer simpson©, mais qui a Pamela Anderson© :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

tiens


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Un truc a avoir son café froid ça


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

_*café froid pour Suise de sang chaud*_


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Ou avec crème c'est selon ...


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

tssss un graphiste à la wacom je te pousse qui s'exstasie devant une incrustation baclée ne respectant pas les déformation géométriques.


Où va le monde &#8211; Dieu me tripote &#8211; où va le monde ?


----------



## sofiping (17 Janvier 2006)

Là , je me motive ..... il faut que je sorte le chien .... il se manifeste dans la pièce a coté pour que je me souvienne qu'il est plus que l'heure !!!   .... il fait des bruits , tousse , gromelle , gesticule ... se met dans l'encadrement de la porte et m'envoie des rayons X avec ses yeux ( si si ... comme les yeux de crocos la nuit  :afraid: ) .... Ceci dit , pas besoin de se motiver beaucoup ... la balade est chouette ... c'est dans le parc du chateau ... l'est trés mal rangé ce parc  :love: .... et je joue a cache cache avec lui ... il gagne tout le temps ..... le flair :style: ......


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

wouf wouf


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Aidez-votre prochain  (si vous le comprenez )


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Oh pu-tain !!*
> 
> 
> Mon anniversaire c'est le 30 avril.


Je prends note


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Aidez-votre prochain  (si vous le comprenez )




j'essaie !!! :mouais:  .....mais c'est pas gagné !!


----------



## sofiping (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> wouf wouf



COUCHÉ !!! ... j'arrive ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> COUCHÉ !!! ... j'arrive ...




c'est pas hors-chartre ça ?!? :/


pitin, fo ke je réviiiiiisssseeee.... le bad


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un truc a avoir son café froid ça



Mais c'est Monique Béluche ! :love:


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

pardont a ceux qui on lu!


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage.


merci.


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pardont a ceux qui on lu!


Il ne fallait pas Toys mais j'ai lu et je compatis à ton chagrin..


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il ne fallait pas Toys mais j'ai lu et je compatis à ton chagrin..


moi itou


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

là, ça fait une semaine que j'ai pas touché une cigarette...




donc je tuerai bien la terre entière, comme ça, juste pour rire un peu, pour me détendre....


enfin, vous êtes prévenus...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> là, ça fait une semaine que j'ai pas touché une cigarette...



pourquoi, t'es fauché, tu veux que je t'en envois un paquet...


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> là, ça fait une semaine que j'ai pas touché une cigarette...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



un peu gentil, non...?

sinon...:








ou bouffe une pile..


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, t'es fauché, tu veux que je t'en envois un paquet...




héhéhéhéhé, au fait je ne t'ai pas dit, le point rouge sur ton front, c'est moi, PAN....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> héhéhéhéhé, au fait je ne t'ai pas dit, le point rouge sur ton front, c'est moi, PAN....




Aieeeee....


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

_là maintenant ?_

Je pense à mes pauvres mains ; courant encore vainement sur cinq cordes tendues. Je pense à ces autres doigts talentueux, qui ne feront plus résonner et claquer ces ondes graves qui me touchent tellement. _À Jaco et aux autres : inconnus et indispensables._


mille pensée toys


----------



## valoriel (17 Janvier 2006)

je suis content d'avoir finit ma deuxième journée de partiels...

bilan plutôt positif 
une épreuve de chimie qui c'est bien passée

demain la physique, l'anglais et après... les vacances


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je suis content d'avoir finit ma deuxième journée de partiels...
> 
> bilan plutôt positif
> une épreuve de chimie qui c'est bien passée
> ...




grrr moi il reprenne la semaine prochaine... 

ba bon courage pour demain


----------



## Hippocampe (17 Janvier 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> grrr moi il reprenne la semaine prochaine...
> 
> ba bon courage pour demain



et courage à toi... toi qui "pfffite" dans la nuit avec moi


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

*Elle remet ça !!!!!*

:rose: :rose:  

M....l'eau a débordé de la casserole !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

et moi qui prenait SM pour un belge :rose: :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui prenait SM pour un belge :rose: :mouais:



et ça t'émeu.........   :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Quelque chose contre les belges ? tu sais suffit de poser des questions


----------



## anntraxh (17 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui prenait SM pour un belge :rose: :mouais:


Toute la Gelbique serait flattée d'avoir un tel citoyen ! 



Tu sais  ce qu'il te disent, les belges &#8230; &#8230; &#8230; ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

...ais même des amis suisses alors....  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *Elle remet ça !!!!!*
> 
> :rose: :rose:
> 
> M....l'eau a débordé de la casserole !!!



Et alors t'as pris des photos cette fois!!!!


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors t'as pris des photos cette fois!!!!



mmmpppfff !!!.....non !! pas assez rapide.......


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Va mater ta voisine toi !!!! la mienne a un soustif 

Ps: anne chuis sur sur pour l'eventuel gain


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Va mater ta voisine toi !!!! la mienne a un soustif



la mienne (voisine), en plus simple appareil..........  

P.S : était.....


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> la mienne (voisine), en plus simple appareil..........
> 
> P.S : était.....



T'as de la chance, la mienne c'est les paquets de clopes qu'elle lance dans mon jardin que je vois TROP souvent.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

MA voisine joue au piano.....   

Horrible...elle doit être amoureuse de son prof de musique.....


----------



## Nexka (17 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je suis content d'avoir finit ma deuxième journée de partiels...
> 
> bilan plutôt positif
> une épreuve de chimie qui c'est bien passée
> ...



Là je révise mon CAO pour demain... :hein: 
J'ai finit l'epreuve de Robotique, et de Capteur-Signal.  
Reste CAO, Opto, et Info Embarqué... :affraid:

Donc Valoriel, je compatie....   COURAGE!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Janvier 2006)

et moi je me prépare. Semaines prochaine et suivante pour moi...
:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je révise mon CAO pour demain... :hein:
> J'ai finit l'epreuve de Robotique, et de Capteur-Signal.
> Reste CAO, Opto, et Info Embarqué... :affraid:
> 
> Donc Valoriel, je compatie....   COURAGE!!!


Là maintenant je dis *bon courage* à Nexka :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je dis *bon courage* à Nexka :love:  :love:


Pareil :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

J'aurais dis bonne CAO mais t'es toujours si lapidaire toi


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je dis *bon courage* à Nexka :love:  :love:




Pas mieux en cinq lettres


----------



## Nexka (17 Janvier 2006)

Merci à tous :love: :love: Je vous adore!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Evite de dire ça


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

...m'ennuie là !.... :mouais: :hein: 
pppfffff....:sleep:


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

La journée est passée sans que je la vois. Je me dis encore une de perdue. Vraiment rien pour me tirer un sourire. Enfin demain est un autre jour.


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Evite de dire ça


Pourquoi ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

question de la soirée, je le garde ce macmini ou pas ? :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> question de la soirée, je le garde ce macmini ou pas ? :love:




Garde le ça prend pas de place, et c'est impossible à revendre


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> question de la soirée, je le garde ce macmini ou pas ? :love:


Tu peux en faire quoi autrement ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

me le donner ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Garde le ça prend pas de place, et c'est impossible à revendre



chiche :love: garantie jusqu'en janvier 2007 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> me le donner ?



oui contre 9 billets comme celui si :


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

Y a un acheteur déjà ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui contre 9 billets comme celui si :



tout de suite, les mots qui fâchent !!!!.....:mouais:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

pour un 1,42 Ghz, c'est pas cher je t'offrirai même ilife 2006 avec (ouin je l'ai que vers le 10 février)


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui contre 9 billets comme celui si :



attention à la charte : c&#8216;est de la pornographie une image pareille


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a un acheteur déjà ?



vu le prix ça risque de ce battre :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> attention à la charte : c?est de la pornographie une image pareille



je suis pas d'accord, on a le droit l'érotisme


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu le prix ça risque de ce battre :love:


Oui, ça risque de charger gros :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour un 1,42 Ghz, c'est pas cher je t'offrirai même ilife 2006 avec (ouin je l'ai que vers le 10 février)




C'est même pas un 1.5 Ghz ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

non


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non


C'est dommage...


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

je te le prend en viager....5¤ par mois....


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

il est beau


----------



## Nexka (17 Janvier 2006)

C'est pas interdit de scanner des billets de banque??  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

c'est ma moi madame la juge c'est google :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas interdit de scanner des billets de banque??  :mouais:




les imprimer ...oui et les mettre en circulation lorsqu'ils ne sont pas sec....


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...m'ennuie là !.... :mouais: :hein:
> pppfffff....:sleep:



Viens jouer ici avec nous!


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> les imprimer ...oui et les mettre en circulation lorsqu'ils ne sont pas sec....


On leur avait dit de pas aller surfer !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On leur avait dit de pas aller surfer !!!



et ils mettent des zlips kangourou aussi ?


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ils mettent des zlips kangourou aussi ?


Nan, ils sont tous nudistes :love: 

Comme à la barre d'étel :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Bon la vaisselle est finit, j'ai maintenant les doigts rapeux 
c'est pas très agréable mais rien que de voir le fond de mon évier, je suis soulagée :sleep: 

Maintenant c'est ma leçon d'anglais ....

A dans une heure  

Ps : SM j'aurais put te demander c'est vrai tu m'aurais dit suisse et j'aurais retenu belge, va comprendre
Ps2 : salut macinside ça faisait longtemps, mais caches donc ces jambes que je ne saurais voir !!!!d'ailleurs ils sont tous choses les gas depuis tout à l'heure


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ils sont tous nudistes :love:
> 
> Comme à la barre d'étel :rose:



tu a l'air bien au courant :mouais:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ps2 : salut macinside ça faisait longtemps, mais caches donc ces jambes que je ne saurais voir !!!!d'ailleurs ils sont tous choses les gas depuis tout à l'heure




qui ça qui est tout chose ? :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a l'air bien au courant :mouais:


Normal, c'est un spot de surf aussi :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Normal, c'est un spot de surf aussi :love:




tu a la planche bien raide alors :rateau: désolé :rose:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui ça qui est tout chose ? :mouais:




En ce qui me concerne ça va...:mouais: 
Moi tu sais les mini.... 

A oui le jupes...


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a la planche bien raide alors :rateau: désolé :rose:


Vaut mieux qu'elle soit raide et lisse pour bien glisser et rentrer dans le tube


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne ça va...:mouais:
> Moi tu sais les mini....
> 
> A oui le jupes...



il est interdit de regardé sous la jupe de mon avatar :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est interdit de regardé sous la jupe de mon avatar :mouais:




je recommencerais plus...t'es pas mon type de fille


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

ça va ce réglé dans le forum modo ça


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va ce réglé dans le forum modo ça




:afraid:

Ah non !  

Marre de ses joutes ******* 

Fatigué moi


----------



## Nexka (17 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez le droit au gros mots dans le forum modo???


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez le droit au gros mots dans le forum modo???


Je pense qu'ils doivent avoir tous les droits....


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez le droit au gros mots dans le forum modo???




C'est un havre de paix


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez le droit au gros mots dans le forum modo???



même pas, on doit ruser pour exprimer nos pensées profondes :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un havre de paix



Alors, fréquenterait-on les mêmes températures ambiantes?  

---

Le pied en l'air sur la table, j'écoute une télé française - ché pas laquelle, masion paye cher, au moins ça parle français - je sirote un rouge du Chilie, ma fille dort de nouveau. :bebe:


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je révise mon CAO pour demain... :hein:


HA fastoche    
Je te souhaite que tout se passe bien  :love: :love:


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

finir mes dossiers pour samedi l'emploi du temps a été un poil chamboulé !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> un petit plaisir en solitaire  ne peut pas me faire de mal et puis je la finirai demain (la bouteille biensur )...



quand je disais qu'ils étaient tout chose   

quand à moi j'ai même pas le fond d'une bière pour me consoler, même pas du vin blanc avec ma raclette ...


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> quand je disais qu'ils étaient tout chose
> 
> quand à moi j'ai même pas le fond d'une bière pour me consoler, même pas du vin blanc avec ma raclette ...


Fallait prévoir


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Fallait prévoir


izmir est toujours ouvert a cette heure ou a la coquille.



tien 4500 plus que 500 avant la deuxieme étoile d'or.


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> izmir est toujours ouvert a cette heure ou a la coquille.
> 
> 
> 
> tien 4500 plus que 500 avant la deuxieme étoile d'or.


keupin :love:   

tu me rattrapes  enfin ...


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> izmir est toujours ouvert a cette heure ou a la coquille.
> 
> 
> 
> tien 4500 plus que 500 avant la deuxieme étoile d'or.


Tu vas me rattraper toi aussi


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> keupin :love:
> 
> tu me rattrapes  enfin ...


hola je suis pas a ton niveaux de poste par jour je suis même pas a 10 et tu doit être a 15 au moins.
heu il veux dire quoi se enfin :rose:


> Tu vas me rattraper toi aussi



bon ok j'ai un poil de temps la nuit pour raconté des connerie mais sa vas changé. 



 les doudou


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

Pareil 

La semaine prochaine et le reste de l'année, ça va changer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas me rattraper toi aussi



wai, ba t'inquiete y en a (comme moi ) qui sont pas pret de vous rattraper... 

à ce rythme... je devrais aps atteindre els 5000 avant 4 ou 5 ans !!!


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil
> 
> La semaine prochaine et le reste de l'année, ça va changer


pour moi pas avant juillet.
date ou la qu'elle je commence mon contrat d'animateur socio culturelle





je suis un boulet je viens de faire tombé une bouteille de parfun.


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

franzwa tes a 13/jour
maiwen tes a 15/jour
je plafonne a 9/jour

vous aller encore prendre le large. 










maiwen quand tu veux que je te ratrappe.:love:


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

Kasparov, c'est pas grave, on a le temps 

Toys, ça doit trop dauber chez toi


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> wai, ba t'inquiete y en a (comme moi ) qui sont pas pret de vous rattraper...
> 
> à ce rythme... je devrais aps atteindre els 5000 avant 4 ou 5 ans !!!



_Là maintenant,
je regarde à gauche et me dis que le nombre de contributions n&#8217;est pas une fin en soi _


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Kasparov, c'est pas grave, on a le temps
> 
> Toys, ça doit trop dauber chez toi


grave je poste a la corse (avec un foulard sur le pif)

vas ouvrir les portes avec le temps qu'il fait.
si pique les yeux.
je fond, je fond, pas la trempette non pas la trempette.


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> maiwen quand tu veux que je te ratrappe.:love:


veux tu bien rester discret s'il te plait ?


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> grave je poste a la corse (avec un foulard sur le pif)
> 
> vas ouvrir les portes avec le temps qu'il fait.
> si pique les yeux.
> je fond, je fond, pas la trempette non pas la trempette.


héhéhé 

J'imagine trop :love:

PS : Nephou, je suis complètement d'accord


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> veux tu bien rester discret s'il te plait ?


hein qui a marqué ca c'est un coup de Vbulltin ou de je sais pas qui!  je te jure s'est pas moi.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hein qui a marqué sa s'est un coup de Vbulltin ou de je sais pas qui!  je te jure s'est pas moi.


C'est pas compliqué de mettre un "c" à la place d'un "s"


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> veux tu bien rester discret s'il te plait ?


:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid:


Tu as vu Toys à poil ?


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas compliqué de mettre un "c" à la place d'un "s"


ah non!!! on touche pas au post de toys! un"s" est un "s"... 

si c'était un "c", ça se saurait


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu Toys à poil ?


pire... sans poils :afraid:


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

ah 

Tant pis, c'était histoire de faire chier :love:


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu Toys à poil ?


qui ne ma pas vu a poil ou du moins en calbar.

je suis un fan de tous a poil(s).


prendre des photos en cabar n'importe ou je pense même ouvrir un site paytoncalbar.com

le but ait de se prendre en photo en slip ou autre sous vetement dans des lieux insolite.



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.merdum
dans adopté vous trouvré une de mes superbe photos.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

Un string qui fait "meuh" trois fois, ça marche aussi ?


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un string qui fait "meuh" trois fois, ça marche aussi ?


oui sa roule envoie moi sa par mail. si tu veux je commence les préselection.

les demoiselle sont invité aussi.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui sa roule envoie moi sa par mail. si tu veux je commence les préselection.
> 
> les demoiselle sont invité aussi.


Regarde là


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Regarde là


pas mal mais je préfaire dans les bar ou au  super U a la caisse mine de rien la sa reste en teuf donc facil.

j'en cherche une a moi que j'aime bien.


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: bonne nuit les keupins  



edit : tiens  toys a modifié sa signature


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas mal mais je préfaire dans les bar ou au  super U a la caisse mine de rien la sa reste en teuf donc facil.
> 
> j'en cherche une a moi que j'aime bien.


Dès que j'en ai d'autres plus insolites, je te dirais 

Bonne nuit Maiwenounette :love: Ça faisait longtemps que je t'avais appelé comme ça


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Regarde là


bonne nuit maiwen et a demain gros bisous.


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: bonne nuit les keupins
> 
> 
> 
> edit : tiens  toys a modifié sa signature


oui je trouve sa encore plus drôle .


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit maiwen et a demain gros bisous.




Okay, je relève le défi


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Dès que j'en ai d'autres plus insolites, je te dirais
> 
> Bonne nuit Maiwenounette :love: Ça faisait longtemps que je t'avais appelé comme ça


bonne nuit franswanounet :love: c'est vrai ça ...  :rateau: 

bonne nuit toys  (j'peux t'appeler momo ?  )


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit franswanounet :love: c'est vrai ça ...  :rateau:
> 
> bonne nuit toys  (j'peux t'appeler momo ?  )


si tu veux mais je suis pas fan sa fait bien beauf quand même. (j'aime bien joué le beauf aussi dure dilème)


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

zou, un homme à poil 

 

:rose:


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> zou, un homme à poil
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:


elle est superbe celle ci je la garde.

clope n°34.


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux mais je suis pas fan sa fait bien beauf quand même. (j'aime bien joué le beauf aussi dure dilème)


Y a une copine que j'appelle momo  

C'est une question d'habitude... Mon deuxième surnom est Dudule


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y a une copine que j'appelle momo
> 
> C'est une question d'habitude... Mon deuxième surnom est Dudule


j'ai toujours l'image de maurice avec et j'ai du mal


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant,
je me dis que le flood nocturne devrait s&#8217;épancher ailleurs &#8212; y&#8217;a rob&#8217; qui va ventiler si ça continue &#8211; et en même temps je m'en moque un peu

_mais ne venez pas vous plaindre si vos jouets sont mis sous clef après_


----------



## Franswa (18 Janvier 2006)

Normal mais une fois que tu as une personne en tête, c'est différent


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

momo y veut pas ... toto y vaut pas ... alors moi je sais pas 

edit : il a raison nephou :rose: j'avais dit dodo, alors bonne nuit 

en plus je veux pas me faire engueuler par wobewto moi je l'aime bien


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> momo y veut pas ... toto y vaut pas ... alors moi je sais pas


aller vas pour momo.


----------



## reineman (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller vas pour momo.



la forme jipé!...


----------



## Grug2 (18 Janvier 2006)

Incredibeuleu, il est 7h00 passé et Roberto n'est pas levé :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> zou, un homme à poil


C'est marrant parce que selon d'autres sources, c'est une femme à poil...  

on fait un sondage ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je vois que la tranche 00h00 - 00h30 a été fertile sur le Bar 

édith : tiens grillé comme un travers de porc


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

Là moral au top,forme atomique,ça va barder dans les bois


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon je me suis encore endormi habillé tout ça parce que je voulais lire un peu dans mon lit avant de me coucher vraiment et que je me suis "donné un instant de répis" avant de me relever pour me préparer à me coucher...

Pis j'ai fait un cauchemar terrible: j'avais un dossier à rendre pour aujourd'hui super important que j'avais pas fait et il fallait que je trouve des excuses pour pas me faire engueuler !!!!
Mais heureusement c'est pas vrai !!!


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Là moral au top,forme atomique,ça va barder dans les bois


Si le loup n'y est pas..


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

De loup y'en a pas,pac contre lundi j'ai vu un superbe renard


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de me rendre compte que nous sommes seulement mercredi.... rude... vivement vendredi soir...


----------



## Grug2 (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon, vu qu'il est huit heures treize, :affraid: je pense que je n'aurais pas rendu la page de BD pour 9 heures comme je l'avais promis.  ( ça m'aprendra à lire le scenar avant, comment je pouvais me douter, moi, ce matin en me levant à 4 heures qu'il allait falloir que je dessine une partie de carte entre un ours, un bouquetin et une marmotte ) :hein:

Donc, je prie pour que natacha :love:, la charmante maquetiste soit au 35 heures, qu'elle ait des enfants&#8230; (enfin non, enfin, oui, enfin peut être&#8230;  ) disons qu'elle prenne ses RTT le mercredi.

Mais bon, c'est pas certain&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> longue intervention colorée et animée



_là maintenant_,
je me dis que mes interventions salutaires seront intérieures (ça m&#8217;apprendra à faire le* pompier à pas d&#8217;heure) devant tant de non-reconnaissance. _Ça va te coûter un max en dessins dédicacés mon p&#8217;tit robertÔ_




_**le* pompier et pas « un pompier »_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Janvier 2006)

*Grug il est charrette*
et il vient poster ici...


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *La Mouette, t'es dispensé de mise au point la nuit ?*




Yo ! Roberto [mode Rap on ] quoi est-ce ta question de la nuit au point ? [mode Rap off ]


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant y a Roberto qui floode son sujet


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2006)

_là maintenant_
je me dis que je suis à la bourre&#8230; pas encore parti au boulot. Je me dis aussi que va falloir déposer ce costume à la laverie un jour.
Et pour finir, après avoir réalisé une invitation « sobre et élégante » en Adobe Jenso pro* et avoir dû la gâcher en collant 24 _fcuking_ logotypes dégueulasses en 4e, je ne supporte plus les couleurs et smileys. Je fait donc une grève de pastilles ponctuantes et (plus ou moins) signifiantes.


Ce qui ne m&#8217;empêche de vous saluer et d&#8217;aller descendre les poubelles « chtong ! chtong ! chtong ! »

Bises

_*un régal pour les ligatures et les enrichissements typographique les polices OTF pro _


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2006)

je vais me faire un long café (nan nan sans sucre ni crème, Roberto  on dirait même "_sauvage_" si c'était un expresso  )... je finis ma liste des choses à faire (_Impératif_, _Ce serait bien_, _Ca fait longtemps que..._, _Demain_) pour cette journée.

Je repense à Capitaine Flam ( :love: )et à cet appel hier aprèm, mon APN préféré s'est trouvé une housse au poil apparemment et j'en suis ravi pour lui, _même s'il va me manquer grave par ici_ :rose:  :rateau:  


Sinon, je découvre en écrivant le morceau gratuit de la semaine sur le iTMS.


bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2006)

La ménant (©Spyro Broadcasting ltd), je me dis, à la lecture du post de téo, et me rappelant pas mal d'autres posts de membres aussi éminents que variés, que je vais, à toutes fins utiles, vous donner la recette du "café d'informaticien" : Alors, vous faites bouillir un litre et demi d'eau dans une grande casserole, avec un fer à cheval au fond. Lorsque l'eau bout, vous ajoutez le café moulu ... Jusqu'à ce que le fer à cheval flotte. Laissez infuser un bon quart d'heure. Ensuite, vous ôtez le fer à cheval, filtrez la mixture, et remettez le jus dans la casserole, à feu doux, et vous laissez réduire jusquà obtenir la valeur de votre tasse. Selon les goûts, sucrez ou non, et buvez, ou absorbez en intra veineuse, selon le nombre d'heures de manque de sommeil à effacer.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

Pa pa palallapapalala


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pa pa palallapapalala


Ah ben si tu fais le boulot à ma place alors ... 
Pour moi là maintenant voir plus haut le lien d'SM ... :rose:
Sinon je cherche une grotte à louer à l'abris de l'humidité si possible.. et pour 1 mois ou deux ... :rateau:

Edit : et puis là plus précisément je me demande si je suis je vais vraiment bien aujourd'hui :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## imimi (18 Janvier 2006)

bon ben là tout de suite main'ant c'est franchement moins drôle qu'hier, j'dois écrire le rapport d'audit du site où ils fabriquent les jolies voitures de sport...


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2006)

mercredi jour des enfants.... là tout de suite c'est cours de dance.....   ça dure une heure; trop long pour rester sur place, trop court pour commencer à bosser....  donc je vais errer quelque temps par z'ici !!.....:rateau:   

P.S : vais me faire un café....

re-P.S : Pascal 77 tu as trop lu Lucky Luke....


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

petit dej' la tête dans l'anus, j'ai une formation a faire dans 1H30 je sui pas habillé ni lavé mais j'ai encore un peut de temps.

une journée de winneur en gros.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

bravo pour ton esprit de récup'


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Là, comme ça. On vous laisse Micheline, et gardez-là, on en veut pas.


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est passionnant, chargé de sens, plein d'humour, impeccable sur le plan orthographique.
> :love:
> *La Mouette, t'es dispensé de mise au point la nuit ?*
> 
> ...


bon ok y a un peut eu lachage de fauve hier soir désolé on vas faire plus attention (avant on avais ses discute au bar des floodeur)


----------



## Grug2 (18 Janvier 2006)

:affraid: il est pas suisse michel sardou ? :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Dis donc elle a l'air sympaaaaaaa !*
> 
> 
> Nan, sans façon, nous on a not' Boutin nationale, et Michel Sardou, y a pas marqué _"Déchetterie"_, là !





*Tout espoir n'est pas mort*
on est en train de refourguer Johnny aux belges


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: il est pas suisse michel sardou ? :affraid:



Tu confonds avec Ted Robert. :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, comme ça. On vous laisse Micheline, et gardez-là, on en veut pas.


Oh c'est la première fois que je vois un site avec un favicon animé !!!
(Ou en tout cas que je le remarque - ptet que c'est pas implémenté dans Safari  )

Bon là ménant je vais aller bosser chez moi, parce que le sifflement de ces machines - même mon écran siffle... sauf si on l'éteint  - plus le strident du couloir (tiens dès que j'arrive chez moi je vous le poste, pour vous donner un idée), ça me file mal au crane...

(edith) "*Ted Robert pose les plaques"* c'est une expression Lausanoise ??


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La ménant (©Spyro Broadcasting ltd), je me dis, à la lecture du post de téo, et me rappelant pas mal d'autres posts de membres aussi éminents que variés, que je vais, à toutes fins utiles, vous donner la recette du "café d'informaticien" : Alors, vous faites bouillir un litre et demi d'eau dans une grande casserole, avec un fer à cheval au fond. Lorsque l'eau bout, vous ajoutez le café moulu ... Jusqu'à ce que le fer à cheval flotte. Laissez infuser un bon quart d'heure. Ensuite, vous ôtez le fer à cheval, filtrez la mixture, et remettez le jus dans la casserole, à feu doux, et vous laissez réduire jusquà obtenir la valeur de votre tasse. Selon les goûts, sucrez ou non, et buvez, ou absorbez en intra veineuse, selon le nombre d'heures de manque de sommeil à effacer.



c'est le café des cow boy ca...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh c'est la première fois que je vois un site avec un favicon animé !!!



Classe hein. 




			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (edith) "*Ted Robert pose les plaques"* c'est une expression Lausanoise ??



Ah, peut-être oui.


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est le café des cow boy ca...


C'est vrai que les informaticiens ils ont pas de fer à cheval sur en eux en général (alors que les cowboys si, sur leur cheval). Remplacer par un hub USB


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant
Je suis très triste parce que personne veut jouer avec moi ! 
Et puis je me dis que pour une fois que j'en ai*, ça tombe un jour où plus personne n'en a 
Et ça c'est pas drôle !

_* par paire en général_


----------



## Grug2 (18 Janvier 2006)

maintenant que j'ai fini ma journée de travail (oh, j'ai commencé à 4 heures hein :rateau: ) je vais aller depenser le double de ce que j'ai gagné chez mon garagiste qui reussit à me facturer un changement de pot d'echapement + controle technique au prix d'une voiture d'occas' 

j'suis vert


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant
> Je suis très triste parce que personne veut jouer avec moi !
> Et puis je me dis que pour une fois que j'en ai*, ça tombe un jour où plus personne n'en a
> Et ça c'est pas drôle !
> ...


Je veux bien jouer avec toi  Lorna et des paires de quoi?.... 
Il faut tout m'expliquer..::hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien jouer avec toi  Lorna et des paires de quoi?....
> Il faut tout m'expliquer..::hein:


Je crois que ça passe pas la censure ... voyons ... _*******s_ 

ben non ça ne passe pas ! :rateau:


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

> ben non ça ne passe pas !


Bien essayé...mais les filles n'emploient pas beaucoup de mots qui risquent d'être censurés..
Je vais voir ton jeu et ....un calin à ta petite diablotine...


----------



## MACcossinelle (18 Janvier 2006)

_là maintenant...

_c'est parti pour 3 voire 4 heures de Bu et ça avec le sourire... 
j'ai une motivation enorme en ce moment    

bref ! 

Bonne journée à tous...


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> _là maintenant...
> 
> _c'est parti pour 3 voire 4 heures de Bu et ça avec le sourire...
> j'ai une motivation enorme en ce moment
> ...



Je te dirais juste le mot de Cambronne:  M****


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2006)

_là maintenant_
je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que bu est pour moi l'abbréviation de bandelette urinaire (et que donc qui à bu boira ne peut être que l'indication d'une infection du même nom que la bandelette)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que j'ai fini ma journée de travail (oh, j'ai commencé à 4 heures hein :rateau: ) je vais aller depenser le double de ce que j'ai gagné chez mon garagiste qui reussit à me facturer un changement de pot d'echapement + controle technique au prix d'une voiture d'occas'
> 
> j'suis vert



tu veux pas acheter un _joli coupé suédois  bien entretenu faible kilométrage bon prix d'ami j'te le jure ?  _


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2006)

Quand je marche, je marche....
Quand je dors , je dors...
Quand je chante , je chanteeeeee ....
Comme dirait une certaine Camille  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Janvier 2006)

*

là maintenant je teste pour voir si le truc au-dessus me donne un smiley "tahitienne"... :rose:

Non... bon...


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: 
vivement la fin de la journée... suis fatiguée.


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je teste pour voir si le truc au-dessus me donne un smiley "tahitienne"... :rose:


T'as la liste des smileys quand t'édites un message, en en demandant "plus" tu as même les codes associés  

Moi, là ménant, j'ai changé de définition de l'écran et ça siffle plus.

C'est à dire que je suis passé de:
Écran: n.m. truc qui se branche à un ordi pour afficher les nimages et qui siffle.
à:
Écran: n.m. truc qui se branche à un ordi pour afficher les nimages et qui siffle pas.


----------



## imimi (18 Janvier 2006)

J'viens de manger un couscouc maison. :love: 
J'en peux plus. :rose: 
J'peux pas bosser toute mon énergie est rassemblée au pôle estomac !!!


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas acheter un _joli coupé suédois  bien entretenu faible kilométrage bon prix d'ami j'te le jure ?  _



Tu roules en krisprolls ?


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as la liste des smileys quand t'édites un message, en en demandant "plus" tu as même les codes associés



vi vi... mais y'a pas de tahitienne dans les "plus"


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2006)

Oui pour les tahitiennes, c'est dans les grand plus !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Là, j'apprends sur ma boîte vocale que je m'appelle Manolo et que je dois faire un truc pour demain mais j'ai pas compris quoi... :mouais: :mouais: 

Je n'ai rien à voir là-dedans moi. :hein: :mouais:

robertav aide-moi. :affraid:


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu un truc bizarre aussi avec mon nouveau téléphone mobile (nouvelle ligne)... Ma messagerie annonçait que "Stéphane" n'était pas disponible !


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour les tahitiennes, c'est dans les grand plus !



oooooohhhh... comme elle jolie cette tahitienne !! :love: 

... tant pis pour moi


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Manolo ? Pronto ? 

Allez avoue c'est une de tes identités secrètes ... T'étais trop clean ça se voyait que tu cachait un truc !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Manolo ? Pronto ?
> 
> Allez avoue c'est une de tes identités secrètes ... T'étais trop clean ça se voyait que tu cachait un truc !



Mon côté latin sans doute.:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'apprends sur ma boîte vocale que je m'appelle Manolo et que je dois faire un truc pour demain mais j'ai pas compris quoi... :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Je n'ai rien à voir là-dedans moi. :hein: :mouais:
> 
> robertav aide-moi. :affraid:



Je sais, c'est l'intro de "Por el Suelo" de Manu Chao sur l'album "Clandestino"... quoi ! ... je me suis trompé de fil... !!!! c'est pas "On connait la chanson" ici ? oupssss... excuses moi ManoloWebo


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Fais gaffe il est de Palerme ... La mafia tout ça quoi !


----------



## Grug2 (18 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours ton tank familial climatisé à suspension pneumatique du siècle dernier ?
> 
> Faut faire des choix.
> Y a assez de place pour embarquer une demi-revue du Crazy-Horse mais c'est cher à l'entretien.
> ...



:rateau:
oui, oui, mon break de dentiste, pas très assorti avec mon compte en banque d'artiste, 
mais depuis que je me promene avec pleins de filles veulent me faire des enfants   



:sleep:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ... tant pis pour moi


Un hippocampe hein ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est la magnifique voiture de grand luxe pour cadre de direction d'élite supérieure dans laquelle tu es arrivé à la Villa Côté Sud avec Pisderman© et le reste de ta jolie famille ??
> 
> ...



Ha non, ce jour là, j'avais pris la petite voiture  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un hippocampe hein ?




Regardez-le se mettre au boulot quand il est motivé !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu roules en krisprolls ?



non, ça c'est Lemmy... :rateau:


----------



## Hippocampe (18 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un hippocampe hein ?



... c'est possible ??  ... ( :love: )


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Janvier 2006)

oui, mais c'est pas sûr quand même...


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2006)

Là je suis en train de chercher si Hippocampe est une fille :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Je suis pas sûr que tu aimes la réponse ..


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis en train de chercher si Hippocampe est une fille :mouais:


Franchement, j'en sais rien    
Mais je suis en manque en ce moment... *de smileys hein !!!!* 
_(d'ailleurs je voulais t'en faire un pour noel, faudrait que je m'y mette   )_


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis en manque en ce moment (d'ailleurs je voulais t'en faire un pour noel, faudrait que je m'y mette   )


:affraid: 

J'interpréte ça comment à votre avis :affraid: 


  

Edit: Rhaaaa il a édité


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Edit: Rhaaaa il a édité


Je t'ai prise _*de vitesse*_ 

Note: j'ai édité pour la première phrase, j'avais même pensé au sens qu'on pourrait donner à la parenthèse     ...
:rose:
:love:


Et là ménant j'arrête parce que vous comprenez, la charte  
Pis ils m'agacent mes collègues, à rester jusqu'à 19h apparemment (enfin j'en sais rien je pars avant).
C'est que j'ai 1/2 heure pour rentrer chez moi et que j'ai pas que ça à faire nom d'un chien !!!

[edit: bon j'arrête d'éditer ]


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un truc bizarre aussi avec mon nouveau téléphone mobile (nouvelle ligne)... Ma messagerie annonçait que "Stéphane" n'était pas disponible !


 nounou ta vue j'ai pas fait de bétises.


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

alors la attention...

papier, stylo, livre de droit administratif, et c'est parti... pour une heure de fiche de jurisprudence de ***** de ******* de *****  ** ******* administratif


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> vacances...


pareil jusqu'a demain soir.


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pareil jusqu'a demain soir.


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> vacances...


 TA G*****



:rateau:


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>


ho j'y retourne samedi soir pour une semaine (vive le spectacle)


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> TA G*****
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:


une réclamation...? :love:


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho j'y retourne samedi soir pour une semaine (vive le spectacle)




c'est un poil mieux D)

... mais moi j'y suis jusqu'au 10 février


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me marre !
> 
> 
> "Pédagogues et patients..."
> ...



Surtout si je viens  :rateau: 

Déjà petite j'étais une quiche en coloriage  
Maman : - Tu sais, c'est plus joli quand on colori à l'intérieur des les lignes  
Moi      : - Mais JE colori dans les lignes :love: 
Maman : - Ah  :affraid: 

Et bien ça c'est pas amélioré avec l'âge


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me marre !
> 
> 
> "Pédagogues et patients..."
> ...



Si tu utilises un certain fichier "toshopepita" pour la démo, j'ai dans l'idée que tu vas captiver une partie de ton public...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> nounou ta vue j'ai pas fait de bétises.


Viii ! C'est bieeeeeeen ! D


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

se soir s'est son soir on noie le chagrin dans tout se qui passe!

monsieur dame a la votre.



(je m'escuse d'avance pour mon poste de retour sa risque d'être louche)

nounou se soir fait pas attention a moi!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir c'est la bible : "st jacques la mecque"
enfin c'est un film


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir je me tiens tranquille car demain grosse teuf jusqu'à plus d'heure...


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de relire mon poème préféré :


Quand le ciel bas et lourd pèse comme un couvercle
Sur l'esprit gémissant en proie aux longs ennuis,
Et que de l'horizon embrassant tout le cercle
Il nous verse un jour noir plus triste que les nuits ;

Quand la terre est changée en un cachot humide,
Où l'Espérance, comme une chauve-souris,
S'en va battant les murs de son aile timide
Et se cognant la tête à des plafonds pourris ;

Quand la pluie étalant ses immenses traînées
D'une vaste prison imite les barreaux,
Et qu'un peuple muet d'infâmes araignées
Vient tendre ses filets au fond de nos cerveaux,

Des cloches tout à coup sautent avec furie
Et lancent vers le ciel un affreux hurlement,
Ainsi que des esprits errants et sans patrie
Qui se mettent à geindre opiniâtrement.

- Et de longs corbillards, sans tambours ni musique,
Défilent lentement dans mon âme ; l'Espoir,
Vaincu, pleure, et l'Angoisse atroce, despotique,
Sur mon crâne incliné plante son drapeau noir.


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut la foule..

Grosse réunion de famille ce soir...:rateau: j'ai la gerbe au coin du bec...on a beau avoir le même sang...mais par moment j'ai envie de le voir couler...

Bonne soirée...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

On te lancera une bouée au cas où t'en aies besoin !


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

Ce soir kikil ,un petit graves et dodo,demain je dois etre au top,forme atomique


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Grosse réunion de famille ce soir...:rateau: j'ai la gerbe au coin du bec...on a beau avoir le même sang...mais par moment j'ai envie de le voir couler...



Je connais... et je compatis. bon courage.


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je connais... et je compatis. bon courage.


clair ... :hein: 

là maintenant euh ... :love: ça , mes premiers pas wallifiques sur toshop :rose:

dans l'air du temps


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

superbe .... :love:


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mes premiers pas wallifiques sur toshop



'achement bien.


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

rudement épatant


----------



## maiwen (18 Janvier 2006)

merci :rose:    (je l'ai fait trop petit pour mon écran  ... mais c'était un essai alors bon )


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

bon là les tous je suis atomisé,donc dodo à demain,amusez vous bien :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## bens (18 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> clair ... :hein:
> 
> là maintenant euh ... :love: ça , mes premiers pas wallifiques sur toshop :rose:
> 
> dans l'air du temps



eh bien... pour tes premiers pas... c'est quand même pas mal du tout !!!     (et je sais de quoi je parle !)... chui épatée...

sur ce, je vais me coucher parce que je suis :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  !!!
Bonne nuit   ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

combien d'arbres joubi ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> combien d'arbres joubi ?




La forêt ?


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> combien d'arbres joubi ?


aujourdh'hui 65 ,voila


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> aujourdh'hui 65 ,voila




'tin  :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La forêt ?


rassures toi la foret ne craint rien,on abat les arbres dépérissants suite a la tempête de 1999 et a la canicule de 2003, les dégats sont monstrueux ,et moi qui venères les arbres  ça ne m'amuse pas du tout , une sorte de purge en fait


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2006)

'tain 65 

ah non, marche pas le 65


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain 65
> 
> ah non, marche pas le 65


bon ben 66


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2006)

Remets-en lui 3 de plus !


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> rassures toi la foret ne craint rien,on abat les arbres dépérissants suite a la tempête de 1999 et a la canicule de 2003, les dégats sont monstrueux ,et moi qui venères les arbres  ça ne m'amuse pas du tout , une sorte de purge en fait




Pour l'industrie du papier ?...j'ai entendu un truc à ce sujet à la radio.


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2006)

l'important est d'arriver a abattre ces arbres avant qu'il ne soient pourris,car là ils n'ont plus aucune valeur,donc il faut les abattre des les  premiers signes de dépérissement ,je sais c'est  dur mais voila c'est nécéssaire et crois moi c'est pas toujours facile


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toujours facile



C'est juste un morceau de bois.


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

Là, un electricien vient de m'appeller pour me dire qu'il va venir réparer mon chauffage à midi!!! :love:   

YOUPI


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de réussir à me connecter à MacGé...

Et j'ai une forme olympique ce matin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste un morceau de bois.



en es tu si sûr ? ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là, un electricien vient de m'appeller pour me dire qu'il va venir réparer mon chauffage à midi!!! :love:
> 
> YOUPI



Grosse vente de vêtements polaires et canadiens en vue sur eBay !


----------



## elKBron (19 Janvier 2006)

suis chez mon client qui m a agressé dès ce matin... alors là, ben rien à foutre, je surfe sur MacGé et ça fait un bien fou... pfiou... ça va mieux tout à coup


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je viens de recevoir une enveloppe avec dedans ... mon partiel de grammaire :afraid:
bon je l'ai pas encore ouverte :rose:


----------



## Grug2 (19 Janvier 2006)

Bon, je pars en week end. :love:


----------



## bens (19 Janvier 2006)

*là maintenant...*
je n'en fous pas une alors que je devrais travailler... mais j'arrive pas à m'y mettre...:rose: :rose:


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

ouf  19,75/30 ce qui fait un truc genre 13/20 ...


----------



## elKBron (19 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> *là maintenant...*
> je n'en fous pas une alors que je devrais travailler... mais j'arrive pas à m'y mettre...:rose: :rose:


prends un dany ca ira mieux


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant c'est vacances, cocotier, farniente et vahinés !   

Oui ça change pas de l'habitude mais en fait si !


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2006)

une nuit blanche, un enterrement. reste la sieste et glandé sur un canapé en attendant de partir bossé se soir.


----------



## Franswa (19 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, je repars pour finir la vidéo et commencer le montage. 

Je la mettrais certainement en lien dès que ce sera fini


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

Hihihihi   

Là maintenant, je viens de tomber sur ça  

J'ai pas tout compris :hein: Mais j'ai bien rigolé   






D'ailleur je m'en vais coudbouler le druide Bengillix...  Enfin si je le trouve


----------



## ange_63 (19 Janvier 2006)

J'ai enfin réussi à réaliser un gif animé avec Photoshop :love:  
Bon aller zou..j'vais aller faire un peu de sport maintenant  

Bonne aprèm à tous


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant, reviendage de piscine  ... crevée  mais bien


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

T'avais tout cette fois-ci ?


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'avais tout cette fois-ci ?


faut quelque chose de particulier pour aller à la pscine?


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> faut quelque chose de particulier pour aller à la pscine?


Euh  
Pour en revenir peut-être


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

Surtout pour en revenir ...


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh
> Pour en revenir peut-être


à moins d'aimer les courants d'air !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pour en revenir ...



J'en reviens pas ! :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> à moins d'aimer les courants d'air !


qui me parle ?  

si vous voulez tout savoir, y'a l'épisode deux de mes aventures de la piscine   

:rose:


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

Arff ça me fait penser   

Une fois, on tape à la porte de chez moi, et c'était mon frère qui revenait de la piscine justement :rateau: ... Il portait son bonnet de piscine et ses lunettes pour voir sous l'eau    Il les avait gardé dans la rue :love:  Tout ça parce qu'il venait de les acheter, et que c'était exactement les même que Solenne Figues


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff ça me fait penser
> 
> Une fois, on tape à la porte de chez moi, et c'était mon frère qui revenait de la piscine justement :rateau: ... Il portait son bonnet de piscine et ses lunettes pour voir sous l'eau    Il les avait gardé dans la rue :love:  Tout ça parce qu'il venait de les acheter, et que c'était exactement les même que Solenne Figues



Remarque...


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff ça me fait penser
> 
> Une fois, on tape à la porte de chez moi, et c'était mon frère qui revenait de la piscine justement :rateau: ... Il portait son bonnet de piscine et ses lunettes pour voir sous l'eau    Il les avait gardé dans la rue :love:  Tout ça parce qu'il venait de les acheter, et que c'était exactement les même que Solenne Figues



moi je me suis bien baladé toute la journée avec ma couronne de roi parceque j'avis eu la fève ce week-end, y'a que le ridicule qui tue pas !!


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Remarque...



Ah oui elle est jolie là.

Je précise pour les non sportifs, que Solenne Figues est une nageuse Française TRES TRES forte  , et qui porte le seul bonnet blanc de la piscine


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>


C'est ton frère là ?


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui elle est jolie là.
> 
> Je précise pour les non sportifs, que Solenne Figues est une nageuse Française TRES TRES forte  , et qui porte le seul bonnet blanc de la piscine


bah euh ... moi aussi j'étais la seule à porter un bonnet comme le mien ... rouge ...


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

La je viens de me faire une séance de bougies Hopi :love: et je suis toute ZEEEN :love:  





Roberto, je t'en envoie si tu veux


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je viens de me faire une séance de bougies Hopi :love: et je suis toute ZEEEN :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est légal ce genre de choses ? :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2006)

« Elle allume des bougies ou bien des calumets&#8230; »


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je me demande si je saurais aussi bien que toi employer ces bougies calmantes..._
> :love:
> :love:
> :rose:



:mouais: :mouais: 

   

C'est beaucoup moins romantique que tu crois...  Ca sert à nettoyer le caca d'oreille en l'aspirant dans le tube de la bougie... :rateau: Tout en fesant un bruit qui calme et détend... :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je viens de me faire une séance de bougies Hopi :love: et je suis toute ZEEEN :love:



... hé psssit psssit.... c'est quoi des bougies Hopi :rose: :rose:



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est beaucoup moins romantique que tu crois...  Ca sert à nettoyer le caca d'oreille en l'aspirant dans le tube de la bougie... :rateau: Tout en fesant un bruit qui calme et détend... :love:


ah !! :rateau: :rateau: .... bon.... moi qui croyait que c'était des bougies, hum comment dire, de l'amurrrr.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

Pour certaine cultures offrir ce miel c'est un signe de grande affection ..    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour certaine cultures offrir ce miel c'est un signe de grande affection ..    :rateau:



Pour les Ewoks, peut-être.


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ah !! :rateau: :rateau: .... bon.... moi qui croyait que c'était des bougies, hum comment dire, de l'amurrrr.


/me écoute: Mélanie - par Georges Brassens


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour certaine cultures offrir ce miel c'est un signe de grande affection ..    :rateau:



Ah??!!!  Bah il est dans la poubelle là  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Ewoks, peut-être.




Attends et pour la parade nuptial c'est le miel de truffe qu'ils offrent ... Je sais j'en ai un qui couine dans le placard là !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends et pour la parade nuptial c'est le miel de truffe qu'ils offrent ... Je sais j'en ai un qui couine dans le placard là !



Veinard.  :love: :rose:


----------



## Hippocampe (19 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pour certaine cultures offrir ce miel c'est un signe de grande affection ..    :rateau:



les abeilles sont nos amies, il faut les aimer ausi, la la la...   

hein ? ... non ? c'est pas les abeilles ??


----------



## Hippocampe (19 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> /me écoute: Mélanie - par Georges Brassens



mais vi... il parle de cire d'abeilles dans ce morceau... :rateau: :rateau: 

hi hi hi


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour les Ewoks, peut-être.




Je confirme


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

Ah ça dès que ça parle d'ewok t'es pas loin ma coquine ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça dès que ça parle d'ewok t'es pas loin ma coquine ! :love:




J'arrive ventre à terre  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive ventre à terre  :love:



ZIP !


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2006)

j'ai bien dormit faut passé voir les potes.

bisous les petits loups et a demain.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ah !! :rateau: :rateau: .... bon.... moi qui croyait que c'était des bougies, hum comment dire, de l'amurrrr.



"Moi, j'croyais au grand amur
Sans voir que j'foncais dans l'mour
Mais quand j'ai voulu te faire l'amur
J'ai bien vu qu'j'étais pas encore mour

Comme j'aime bien les grandes aventoures
Alors, j'ai décidé de te faire l'amur
Sur le siège arrière de la voitour
Au beau milieu du carrefur

Tu m'as dit "je t'aime je t'assoure"
C'est pas tomber dans l'oreille d'un surd
J'me suis dit j'vais aller faire une coure
Pour apprendre à mieux te faire la cur

Tu m'as dit "tu veux faire un truc pour"
Ma réponse fut "je suis pur
Et tes deux belles fesses cramées fourent
Quand jet'ai prise sur le fur"




ha zut, c'est pas le quel musioque ecoutez vous ici...  
ba tant pis...


----------



## joubichou (19 Janvier 2006)

enfin finis ces abattages,repos jusqu'à lundi, tilouliloula


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Là maintenant je peux affirmer que *je déteste Dora l'Exploratrice©.*
> 
> 
> ...


Chipper arrête de chiper !     
yes you did it !


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Là maintenant je peux affirmer que *je déteste Dora l'Exploratrice©.*


C'est nouveau ce machin ?
Je l'ai vue pour la première à la télé à Seattle !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est elle a pété un câble !


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

c'est horriiiiibleuh !!! :afraid:
c'est un truc à tuer le cerveau tout jeune tout mignon des enfants 

beware of dora et sa bande de secoués


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2006)

J'connais une môme qui a reçu à Noël la maison de Dory... Quand t'ouvres le frigo, ça fait : "J'ai faim. I'm hungry"...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2006)

Dis comme ça c'est sûr que ça fou les chocottes !


----------



## Dory (19 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'connais une môme qui a reçu à Noël la maison de Dory... Quand t'ouvres le frigo, ça fait : "J'ai faim. I'm hungry"...


Dory ou Dora Lumai?







Elle est mimi Dora ...sauf quand elle tape sur les nerfs des parents...


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [ je cite mais cela n&#8217;a rien à voir]


 _
là maintenant ?

_Je viens de jeter un coup d&#8217;½il distrait à ma boîte aux lettres électonique et, même n&#8217;ayant pas bénéficié de l'effet _teasing_, je suis super content de mon nouveau jouet (je me demande seulement si un pendant féminin n'est pas à l'étude )


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Dory ou Dora Lumai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oups :rose: 
C'est Dora bien évidemment !  
Et oui... c'que c'est agaçant !


----------



## maiwen (19 Janvier 2006)

le lien ?


----------



## Dory (19 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le lien ?





> 05/20 à cette petite tarée de Dora !



Tout est dit ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2006)

Là ? Bah je vais au Lou c'te question :rateau: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2006)

Aaaah inadvertance, que de crimes se commettent en ton nom !


----------



## joubichou (19 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P..., l'affaire du Pullover Rouge relancée... ?
> :afraid:
> :mouais:
> 
> ...


tiens le pen j'ai refusé de bosser chez lui


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P..., l'affaire du Pullover Rouge relancée... ?
> :afraid:
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Il paraît que sonnyboy sera présent lors de tes funérailles. Roberto/Jacques, 1 partout, la bière au centre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, soupe, ratatouille, riz ...
Et na !
Bonne appetitot


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Là maintenant je peux affirmer que *je déteste Dora l'Exploratrice©.*
> 
> 
> ...


Et oh dis pas du mal de Dora ... hein ! 
 Sinon tu vas entendre Luna ... 
Y'à un certain côté pédagogique dans ces dessins animés pas visible du premier coup d'½il (d'adultes) c'est sûr ...  
Non Spyro c'est pas si récent que ça en France ça passe sur le câble depuis (au moins) 2/3 ans . 
J'accorde les produits dérivés sont immondes  (comme tous les produits dérivés d'ailleurs)
En tout cas "son" site est super bien fait j'en connais une qui ne s'en lasse pas ... 

ps : super drôle la description de l'épisode sur ton lien Maïwen !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

arf, je viens d'avoir mes resultats de premiere session... c le bad...
je pensais avoir a peu pres reussi le droit des affaires.. j'ai eu 2 :rose:   
trop la honte...

j'ai trop de matiére a validé, j'arriverais jamais a valider toutes les matieres de ce semestre au rattrapage...

ba on va essayer de sauver els meubles et valider le plus de truc possible...


----------



## joubichou (19 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant j'en reviens pas ,j'ai lancé ONYX puis nettoyage,et j'ai récupéré 5,10 gigas sur mon DD


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'accorde les produits dérivés sont immondes  (comme tous les produits dérivés d'ailleurs)



Ma petite cousine a les basquets Dora, le ballon Dora :affraid: Et pour Noël elle avait demandé le vélo Dora...   Au secours!!!


edit: Puis les produits dérivés de Star Wars sont tréééés bien  Faudrait que je me renseigne si ça existe les basquets Star Wars :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant j'en reviens pas ,j'ai lancé ONYX puis nettoyage,et j'ai récupéré 5,10 gigas sur mon DD




t'as viré quelques brindilles....  

pas le tout, mais faut que je m'attaque à ma vaisselle, c'est toujours pareil quand je fais autre chose que du riz à l'eau......


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il est convenu avec lui qu'il prenne malgré tout part au vin d'honneur, où tu es d'ailleurs également convié, afin qu'en ma mémoire une dernière fois tristesse et bon goût ne puissent trouver leur place.



Je doute de pouvoir m'y rendre : je ne vais pas aux AES. Mais si ça peut te rassurer, je pense que MacG fournira quelques pleureuses.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite cousine a les basquets Dora, le ballon Dora :affraid: Et pour Noël elle avait demandé le vélo Dora...   Au secours!!!
> 
> 
> edit: Puis les produits dérivés de Star Wars sont tréééés bien  Faudrait que je me renseigne si ça existe les basquets Star Wars :love:



  

Ben moi rien que pour embêter Roberto je vais me trouver un t-shirt de Dora !


----------



## joubichou (19 Janvier 2006)

je suis deja en train d'imprimer un transfert


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Ben moi vers 22h20 j'écouterais l'émission de radio de rfo guyane sur l'orpaillage clandestin et c'est ici : http://guyane.rfo.fr/

A pluche


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

Ils ont des problèmes informatiques et espèrent pouvoir passé l'émission dans quelques minutes, on dirait les annonces dans le métro mais dans le métro y'a pas la musique ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> je ne vais pas aux AES.



Moi non plus...





Sauf que moi tout le monde s'en fout.


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2006)

Là ménant je regarde la température des procs de mon bipro monter doucement tandis qu'il encode en H264 l'émission sur l'industrie du tabac qui vient de passer sur la 2. Et je me dis qu'un process Quicktime qui prend 130% des CPU c'est pas mal, ça doit prouver qu'il est optimisé bipro, mais j'aurais préféré 180% ou kekchose comme ça.  

_(edit: virer Safari et sa fenêtre d'édition de macgé pleine de smileys animés lui permet quand même de récupérer les 14% que ça prend, c'est bien )_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je regarde la température des procs de mon bipro monter doucement tandis qu'il encode en H264 l'émission sur l'industrie du tabac qui vient de passer sur la 2. Et je me dis qu'un process Quicktime qui prend 130% des CPU c'est pas mal, ça doit prouver qu'il est optimisé bipro, mais j'aurais préféré 180% ou kekchose comme ça.
> 
> _(edit: virer Safari et sa fenêtre d'édition de macgé pleine de smileys animés lui permet quand même de récupérer les 14% que ça prend, c'est bien )_



Tiens, un nouveau candidat pour _Destins de gloire_...


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un nouveau candidat pour _Destins de gloire_...


Connais pas, explique


----------



## MackZeKnife (20 Janvier 2006)

Tombé ici par hasard...
Dis donc Roberto, plus de serveur macfr, plus de Pépita ?


----------



## Franswa (20 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant DODO :sleep:


----------



## valoriel (20 Janvier 2006)

4h, l'heure du multipost 












pardon :rose:​


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un nouveau candidat pour _Destins de gloire_...


Macgé ??


----------



## Burzum (20 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je rentre de soirée, j'ai pas dormi et j'ai juste le temps de prendre une douche avant de partir travailler.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'enverras des _z'autoportraits_ par MP



Tout de suite, là ... Par MP ... Egoïste ! 



:rateau:


----------



## imimi (20 Janvier 2006)

Réveil difficile ce matin. :sleep: 
J'ai pas beaucoup dormi et ça se voit, tous p'tits nieux et "je baille" attitude :rose: 

Mais j'vais pas me plaindre, j'ai passé une très bonne soirée.

Merci MacG !


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai mis mes habits de pingouin..avec la cravatte..

Pompes cirées...(comme ça c'est fait)

..et j'y retourne...enfin j'y vais...

Vivement l'apéro


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis mes habits de pingouin..avec la cravatte..
> 
> Pompes cirées...(comme ça c'est fait)
> 
> ...



Une mouette habillée en pingouin ... Photo S.V.P. :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

bonne soirée , bon dodo :sleep: mais la crève un peu :casse:


----------



## elKBron (20 Janvier 2006)

malgré le plaisir que j'ai de travailler chez des clients belges, j'ai grande hate de rentrer en france... pfff... et debut d angine aussi, tiens... vivement ce soir 22h50

Lyon Part Dieu ici Lyon Part Dieu... 5 min d'arret. Assurez vous de n'avoir rien oublié à vos places


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

y'a des bonheurs simples dans la vie.....:rateau:   
vient de descendre l'escalier pour relever mon courrier... parmi les enveloppes, une avec un chèque d'un client..... :style: 
c'est mon "meilleur" :king: , me paye jamais en retard; c'est même le seul à me filer des avances !!!!     
 

finalement c'est une journée qui débute plutôt bien....


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> y'a des bonheurs simples dans la vie.....:rateau:
> vient de descendre l'escalier pour relever mon courrier... parmi les enveloppes, une avec un chèque d'un client..... :style:
> c'est mon "meilleur" :king: , me paye jamais en retard; c'est même le seul à me filer des avances !!!!
> 
> ...



Dorlotte le bien !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Là je me tape des tests de dissolution pour faire comprendre à A que ce n'est pas parce qu'il déteste B que les données de B sont fausses et moins bonnes que les siennes et que B explique pourquoi de manière correcte et parfaitement logique. Tout en disant à A qu'il a travaillé comme un porc juste pour aller vite pour impressionner C qu'il rêve de sauter depuis 10 ans. Or comme c'est C qui m'avait formé c'est plus dur à faire comprendre  à A que C a aussi travaillée comme une cochonne juste pour pouvoir publier avec A avant B. Moralité : B au moins sait travailler. Mais on va me payer pour montrer que A à raison et B tord.


----------



## imimi (20 Janvier 2006)

j'trouve ça d'un compliqué ces histoires de c**...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Le monde magique de la recherche, c'est magique. Et encore, a à peine 12 mètres de la chaire d'études genre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2006)

j'assiste depuis ce matin à un concours de lancé de patate chaude entre 2 services et 3 personnes... :mouais: 

C'est incroyable l'énergie que peuvent déployer certaines personnes pour se justifier quand il y a boulette...   

Bon faut dire aussi que c'est une boulette à 100 000 ¤ environ :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

J'avais dis de faire gaffe avec la saisie des champs dans FileMaker


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le monde magique de la recherche, c'est magique.


Miraculeux, tu veux dire... 

Oh mais, mais... mais c'est un morceau de mon article pas publié là que je retrouve dans ton bouquin !!! Mais comment t'as pu me faire ça !!!   

Poussez-vous, manants !! Je suis sur les starting-blocks pour avoir le poste, celui qui s'en approche, je le tue !!!

Miraculeux...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Tout ça pour un cul qu'il n'aura jamais :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour un cul qu'il n'aura jamais :rateau:



t'as déjà pris la place ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'assiste depuis ce matin à un concours de lancé de patate chaude entre 2 services et 3 personnes... :mouais:
> 
> C'est incroyable l'énergie que peuvent déployer certaines personnes pour se justifier quand il y a boulette...
> 
> Bon faut dire aussi que c'est une boulette à 100 000 ¤ environ :rateau:



Le contribuable que je suis espère que t'es pas fonctionnaire ! :mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour un cul qu'il n'aura jamais :rateau:


c'est sûr ça au moins ?  
parce que le monde de la recherche est justement caractérisé par le fait qu'on est jamais vraiment sûr de rien


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Janvier 2006)

Trop fêté hier soir, cette journée ne sera pas la mienne, c'est déjà très évident.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le contribuable que je suis espère que t'es pas fonctionnaire ! :mouais:


 ben non, t'as pas lu : "...l'énergie que peuvent déployer certaines personnes..." :rateau:  

Par contre, c'est à moi d'expliquer au client que ... comment dire... ben, on va avoir du mal à vous livrer la semaine prochaine..... :sick: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu as beau être réputée_ fluette_ (j'adore ce mot ! :love: ), le t-shirt en 5 ans risque d'être pas mal près du corps...
> :rose:
> Tu m'enverras des _z'autoportraits_ par MP, afin que je revois brutalement mon opinion sur Dora l'Explosatrice© ??
> :rose::love::love:



Réputée fluette ... :mouais: ... non mais je rêve ! 
Taille 5 ans ça risque plutôt de faire _"brassière-qui-maintient-les -bras-bloqués-en-l'air"_ quand même:hein: 




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je me tape des tests de dissolution pour faire comprendre à A que ce n'est pas parce qu'il déteste B que les données de B sont fausses et moins bonnes que les siennes et que B explique pourquoi de manière correcte et parfaitement logique. Tout en disant à A qu'il a travaillé comme un porc juste pour aller vite pour impressionner C qu'il rêve de sauter depuis 10 ans. Or comme c'est C qui m'avait formé c'est plus dur à faire comprendre à A que C a aussi travaillée comme une cochonne juste pour pouvoir publier avec A avant B. Moralité : B au moins sait travailler. Mais on va me payer pour montrer que A à raison et B tord.


Et bééé ils ont changé de scénariste pour "Hélène et les garçons" on dirait !  
j'préfère Dora moi !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

Arg, j'ai persuadé A que B avait raison, tout en acceptant que B a fait un autre type d'erreur. Perdu sous-sous


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arg, j'ai persuadé A que B avait raison, tout en acceptant que B a fait un autre type d'erreur. Perdu sous-sous




Fais intervenir C


----------



## imimi (20 Janvier 2006)

Joker !
Fais intervenir D qui a une jupe plus courte que C !


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

je dirait consonne alors!:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Joker !
> Fais intervenir D qui a une jupe plus courte que C !


Ouais mais D c'est moi  mais A supporte pas mais vraiment pas B donc il revient à la charge, comme si j'avais rien dis. A ne comprend vraiment, mais vraiment rien à mon boulot. Et dire que c'est C qui a merdé le protocol et qui m'a formé. Elle a vraiment régressé, C.


----------



## sofiping (20 Janvier 2006)

3ABOQPHIÉ = 3QBC ...:mouais:  

elle avait du bon ma grand mére ... ses blagues et ses gaufres 

et non je sors pas ...


----------



## imimi (20 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais D c'est moi


 
QUOI ?
Tu portes des jupes au boulot ??? :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> QUOI ?
> Tu portes des jupes au boulot ??? :afraid:



Non, il porte un Kilt.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

:bebe: :style: *Week end !! *  

Non stop fiesta jusqu'à mardi....!!! 

C'est la fêêêêêêêteeeeeeee


----------



## joubichou (20 Janvier 2006)

ouai et bientot l'apero tralalère le loup


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

ouaip !! 
je suis invité dans la belle-famille ce soir, alors c'est ti'punch et aprés je sais pas ce que je vais manger....mais ça va être bon !!   :rateau: :rateau: 
plats antillais... peut-être (colombo, dombrés, une p'tite chiquetaille ça l'ferait bien aussi !!...)   
 
 

P.S : le seul "blanc" de l'assemblée...mais j'suis presque au point dans ma pratique du zouk !!!


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2006)

40 ans...  le bel âge.. Il vient de s'en sortir... hop un petit ressort dans une artère de la vie...  

Profitez bien vous tous assis derrière vos écrans... sans stresss... 

Mais sans la clope qui finalement fait des ravages à cet âge là...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

40 ans, damned !
C'est la prochaine dizaine - un âge que je considérais comme le début de la fin quand j'étais encore loin de la fin de mon début.
Au milieu, je ne regrette pas le passé mais ne voie pas l'à venir d'un oeil très optimiste - 40 ans, les premiers cheveux blancs, les rides au coin de l'oeil (ouais, ouais, visage de caractère, bien sûr...), le début de bide, un peu de calvitie ? et plus de jour à se remettre d'une cuite qu'on ne l'aurait cru possible, avant...
40 ans, sans avoir vu le temps passé, quand on croit en avoir encore vingt sans bien s'appercevoir qu'on est devenu un vieux, un "monsieur", dans l'oeil de ceux qui en ont effectivement vingt...
Je n'ai pas envie d'avoir quarante ans, en fait - mais encore moins de ne jamais les avoir.
Pas simple.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi s'angoisser avec l'âge ? On ne peut rien y faire de toute façon...

Chaque période de la vie a ses bons et moins bons côtés...

Depuis mon 20ième anniversaire, je ne me prends plus la tête avec ça...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi s'angoisser avec l'âge ? On ne peut rien y faire de toute façon...
> 
> Chaque période de la vie a ses bons et moins bons côtés...
> 
> Depuis mon 20ième anniversaire, je ne me prends plus la tête avec ça...


Tu es un sage - à trop angoisser pour l'avenir, on en oublie de savourer le présent.
En temps ordinaire, je m'en fous.
Mais je ne sais pourquoi, il y a des paliers ou mon inconscient coince un peu :
25 ans (vache, que ça a été dur !)
40 ans
50 ans
70 ans.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

Je ne suis pas un sage...mais une chose est sûre: je ne me prends plus la tête au sujet des choses que je ne maîtriserais jamais:

-Le temps qui passe
-Le temps qu'il va faire
-Le bon vieux temps


----------



## joubichou (20 Janvier 2006)

Le plus dur c'est la crise de la quarantaine,tu te mets à courir après toutes les p'tite pépées qui passent,le truc épuisant,puis ça se calme avec le temps vu que les résultats sont minces


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas un sage...mais une chose est sûre: je ne me prends plus la tête au sujet des choses que je ne maîtriserais jamais:
> 
> -Le temps qui passe
> -Le temps qu'il va faire
> -Le bon vieux temps


Bien dit - j'en parlerais à mon crétin d'inconscient.

Tchao à tous, bon week-end.


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Le plus dur c'est la crise de la quarantaine,tu te mets à courir après toutes les p'tite pépées qui passent,le truc épuisant,puis ça se calme avec le temps vu que les résultats sont minces



Y'en a même que ça prend même un plus tôt j'ai l'impression. Ca fait vraiment _chmurz_ d'ailleurs.





Bon, là je vais au ciné. J'espère une after tranquille.


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

25 ANS 30 ANS 40ANS de toutes les façàn temps qu'il y a du rock n roll faut être joueur.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Mais à 25 ans passé, t'as plus le droit au livret jeune et plus de carte découvrte jeune sncf.... comment leur expliqué qu'on est pas riche à cet âge là   :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (20 Janvier 2006)

c'est marrant tous les jeunes que je vois  et surtout mes stagiaires ,ils disent qu'ils ont pas une thune,et tu les vois se ramener avec le dernier telephone portable,fumer des clops en paquet,alors que nous on est encore avec un ericsson R310 s et un paquet de tabac et des feuilles


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais à 25 ans passé, t'as plus le droit au livret jeune et plus de carte découvrte jeune sncf.... comment leur expliqué qu'on est pas riche à cet âge là   :mouais:


la carte tu peux l'avoir jusqu'à 26 ans hein  

z'arrêtez de tout déprimer là ?


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon ben là le réparateur du chauffage il est passé  :love: .... Mais il a pas sut réparer le chauffage...  
Donc il fait encore glagla chez moi... :hein:  pfffffff


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

moi je part au chaud dans un café avec mon harème (s'est bien beau mais je m'en tape aucune)

bisous bisous on se croise cette nuit si tout vas bien.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la carte tu peux l'avoir jusqu'à 26 ans hein
> 
> z'arrêtez de tout déprimer là ?




Vive les vieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Vive les vieux



C'est dans la tête, qu'on est vieux !

J'ai dix ans ...
Ça fait quarante ans que j'ai dix ans !
Et si tu m'crois pas ...
t'vas voir ta gueule à la récré !

:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (20 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait quarante *ans* que j'ai dix ans!


ça en fait toujours 20 de trop...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans la tête, qu'on est vieux !



Merci d'en apporter chaque jour la preuve.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

"_La vieillesse est une langue étrangère qu'il faut apprendre à un âge où le cerveau n'est plus guère disposé à acquérir de nouvelles connaissances._"


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Janvier 2006)

Je prends en main mon reflex, ça fait du bien de retrouver des sensations avec un appareil photo


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'en apporter chaque jour la preuve.



Toi, un jour, tu auras quelque chose d'intéressant à dire ... On ne sait pas quand, mais un jour ... peut être ...


----------



## maiwen (20 Janvier 2006)

me font mal à la tête tous ces gens qui se tapent dessus :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, un jour, tu auras quelque chose d'intéressant à dire ... On ne sait pas quand, mais un jour ... peut être ...


Ben là il dit que t'es jeune dans ta tête c'est gentil* non ?  
_Ou c'est moi qui interprète de façon trop positive dans ma candide naïveté ?  _

*mais pas forcément intéressant certes


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'es prof ??
> 
> 
> :rose:
> ...


non quoi que je passe plus de temps a formé des gens en ce moment qu'a faire mon taf.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> me font mal à la tête tous ces gens qui se tapent dessus :mouais:




Un petit coup de head-banging salvateur et ça passera tout seul !


----------



## CLAY (20 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> me font mal à la tête tous ces gens qui se tapent dessus :mouais:



C LOURD, C SUR


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu ma déclaration d'impôts.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Ou c'est moi qui interprète de façon trop positive dans ma candide naïveté ?  _



Je dois être trop con, j'ai fait comme toi, j'ai pensé que c'était sympa... 
Ya juste les smilies qui m'ont foutu le doute... :mouais:



ok note pour plus tard : faire gaffe aux smilies...


----------



## toys (21 Janvier 2006)

le truc qui me prend le plus la tête sur les ordi s'est WORD© le mec qui a créé se logicielle est un tordu. 

il fait rien simplement


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le truc qui me prend le plus la tête sur les ordi s'est WORD© le mec qui a créé se logicielle est un tordu.
> 
> il fait rien simplement




Moi je suis bien d'accord, je me suis prise la tête le week-end dernier pendant deux heures juste pour faire une mise en page d'un document... 

Au fait, ton avatar, il existe vraiment? Il est si mimi...


----------



## Jec (21 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le truc qui me prend le plus la tête sur les ordi s'est WORD© le mec qui a créé se logicielle est un tordu.
> 
> il fait rien simplement



J'approuve... de la m ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Janvier 2006)

Tout pareil que Roberto (sans les gamins), faut que je sorte là , maintenant !

Zou !


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je me dis que j'ai super bien dormi..... trop cool... bien remis de ma nuit blanche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Ou c'est moi qui interprète de façon trop positive dans ma candide naïveté ?  _



J'en ai peur :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2006)

Je meurs de faim. Va falloir faire un effort pour atteindre la boulangerie, je sens que j'vais y aller en fauteuil de bureau.


----------



## CLAY (21 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu ma déclaration d'impôts.




Ca fait toujours plaisir


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2006)

Olé ! bonjour à tous! 

ouikande tranquille pour moi là,  
et vous? :love:


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Olé ! bonjour à tous!
> 
> ouikande tranquille pour moi là,
> et vous? :love:



Juste un rendez-vous pour le boulot à 15h30, sinon tranquille aussi : Je vais faire les soldes avec ma petite femme, ensuite apéro avec les potes, après resto et enfin digestif dans un bar de nuit que j'affectionne particulièrement...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2006)

A peu près pareil... boulot ( quand même, exposé d'histoire de merde ), soldes, bouffe avec des potes 



PS: ton pseudo, c'est rapport au groupe de métal ?


----------



## Jec (21 Janvier 2006)

Bossé ce matin, là je vais me lancer sur Blender ... va me falloir du courage ... :sleep: 

Tiens j'ai faim ..


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> PS: ton pseudo, c'est rapport au groupe de métal ?



Oui... Séquelle de ma jeunesse... J'ai toujours adoré sa musique et je l'aime encore.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2006)

Euronymous, c'est lui nan ? :rateau:
le mec qui s'est un peu amusé avec le cadavre d'un de ses potes


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Euronymous, c'est lui nan ? :rateau:
> le mec qui s'est un peu amusé avec le cadavre d'un de ses potes



Euronymous c'est Mayhem et oui il a un peu joué avec le cadavre de son chanteur.    Mais Mayhem et Burzum sont 2 entités différentes.


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

Je me prépare à aller à mon rendez-vous. Pas très envie.


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, j'vais m'tondre avant d'aller prendre le train.


----------



## elKBron (21 Janvier 2006)

bon, ben voila... je viens de changer le HD de mon PBG4Ti... un "petit" 80Go à 7200rpm... suis maintenant en pleine mise à jour de Tiger 

Je suis H E U R E U X :love::love::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (included ®©®©®©)



Ça y est, tu vas être enquiquiné, t'as oublié les "&#8482;" !


----------



## joubichou (21 Janvier 2006)

et c'est reparti


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ?
> 
> J'ai un "bureau" et un "desktop", et ce ne sont pas les mêmes !
> :mouais:
> ...





On t'as d'jà dit qu'il fallait être précis, quand tu posais des questions techniques ! Là, t'as oublié une précision essentielle ... T'as pas mis l'adresse ou je dois envoyer la facture !


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2006)

La je viens de regarder le 1er épisode de la saison 5 de 24h !!!   

Ben va falloir 2 bonnes heures pour m'en remettre... :hein: Ca commence fort   

Mais je vous dirai rien


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2006)

là je viens de m'enchainer deux strip teases par MSN sur ouèbecame.... :rateau:
oui je suis un pervers du net ! 
mais je suis rien à côté de Sonnyboy ! ( un jour peut être ) :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (22 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je viens de regarder le 1er épisode de la saison 5 de 24h !!!
> 
> Ben va falloir 2 bonnes heures pour m'en remettre... :hein: Ca commence fort
> 
> * Mais je vous dirai rien*


ah ben c est malin ca... tu viens de bousiller mon we... grrrr 
bon, ben sinon... rien de bien neuf sous le soleil... enfin... sous la lune


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2006)

Là, je viens de rentrer... et... :love:

'nuit.


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2006)

une journée de taré a rien y comprendre tout commence bien je me lève a l'heure (se qui est dure en générale) j'ai de l'avance donc je part pour mon taf avec 1h d'avance histoire d'installé ma salle au petit ognions et la BLAM je casse ma voiture (cardant avant droite) je trouve pille poil un petit coin pour la mettre et j'appelle mes vieux: heu je peut pas bougé la on mate un film!.
j'appelle mes potes (je viens de me levé je suis pas douché..... 

je deviens ouf j'appelle mon assurance: a non moins de 50km pas de prise en charge. 

pour finir j'ai réussi a trouvé un mec qui viens cherché ma caisse et mon vieux a fini par bougé.

tout ce passe bien pour le reste de la journée, petite soiré qui commance bien et la faute de ma part je commence a lancé un blind teste muisque 80 90 disco funk. et s'est partie en sucette 6h de dance floor dans la maison des potes on a cassé un ampli et deux enceinte. 

pour finir je rentre juste chez moi.


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2006)

Demain, je démissionne! YIIIIIPIIIIIIE!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

T'es pas étudiante ? :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas étudiante ? :mouais:



ben faut bien que je payes mes études... héhé... Papa maman pas là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Toys ?
> :mouais:
> Tu renouvelles l'idée qu'avant de te connaître je me faisais de Clisson !!
> 
> ...



Là, je me demande si ce François Bro de Comères à quelquechose à voir avec Daniel (baron) Bro de Comères, qui, après une carrière bien remplie dans l'assurance, à Paris, coule une retraîte tranquile en son fief de Charente Maritime ?

EDIT : Au fait Roberto, mon MP d'hier, il est arrivé ? parce que MacGe merdait sévère au moment ou j'ai essayé de l'envoyer.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Papa maman pas là...


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

posé sur le canap' iBook sur les genoux et téléfoute®...
:rateau:

je régresse !


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

Je me demande bien ce que je vais faire aujourd'hui. A part un pote qui passe en fin de journée pour boire l'apéro je n'ai rien de prévu... ET C'EST COOL :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> je régresse !



T'inquiète : d'où tu pars, ça ne va pas faire bien loin.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

Je bosse. et ça fait pas de mal.

Mais bon, j'aimerais bien gagner au loto.


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2006)

Là je sirote un pèrniflard après avoir envoyé un commentaire sur TOYS


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Là je sirote un pèrniflard après avoir envoyé un commentaire sur TOYS



  bravo tu t'es dévoué !!!


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> bravo tu t'es dévoué !!!


Non c'est sincère


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est sincère



Je pars voir ce commentaire.

edit : vu... excellent


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2006)

bon alors,...j'ai fait :
- une borne vitale....
- un extincteur...
- 2 infirmières....
- un médecin....
- un téléphone....
- une ambulance...etc...etc....:hein: :mouais: :mouais:   

ça devient bon; j'en ai fait un peu plus de la moitié.......:rateau:  
me reste à dessiner : un plateau repas, un bus (pas articulé sinon ça fait 2 fois plus à dessiner....  ), du personnel hospitalier (sage-femmes...etc...), une transfusion, la pharmacie...etc...etc...:mouais:   

P.S : dès que je poste une illus d'une fille à moitié nue.....c'est que j'auras fini....ou que je fais z'une pause.......


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

viens de finir l'apéro... 
On va passer à table, miam ! :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (22 Janvier 2006)

Ca fait un moment que ca me démange ...
mais là , je me casse du bar  .... j'arrive pas a suivre ... ce que je post est tellement débile et creux ..... j'ai le cul plombé ... j'arrive pas à décoller ... 
Je salut tout le monde ....   je bise mes posteurs préferés ... ils se reconnaitront ....
JE REVIENDRAIS AU PRINTEMPs QUAND LA SÈVE S'RA R'MONTÉE ...........................


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

hier, mon chéri travaillait j'en ai profité pour aller voir des potes (ça faisait trois mois que je faisais l'hermite). Moi j'avais que des trucs glauques à raconter alors on s'est pas étendu mais eux allait super bien : ben au moins ça fait plaisir  
Bon sinon, aujourd'hui il fait beau alors DEHORS !!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai fini mon boulot...; je regarde Dubosc se faire cirer les pompes par drucker, et pis après je vais sûrement encore me mater _La Classe Américaine_ encore une fois, quel grand film ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un moment que ca me démange ...
> mais là , je me casse du bar  .... j'arrive pas a suivre ... ce que je post est tellement débile et creux .....* j'ai le cul plombé ...* j'arrive pas à décoller ...
> Je salut tout le monde ....   je bise mes posteurs préferés ... ils se reconnaitront ....
> JE REVIENDRAIS AU PRINTEMPs QUAND LA SÈVE S'RA R'MONTÉE ...........................


Je jure que je n'ai rien fais


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je jure que je n'ai rien fais



justement...


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2006)

mal de tête et une maison a rangé !

je repasse plus tard.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et il m'a prévenu que ma boitamel n'est plus protégée contre les spams.
> *Houlà effectivement !*
> :afraid:
> :modo:
> Heureusement, Mail© fait plutôt bien son boulot quant aux pré-supposés _indésirables..._



Ah ouais, tiens, on la protège comment sa boite contre les spams ??? :rateau: 

J'en ai marre d'avoit 135 messages dont 110 de spam tout les ouikande dans ma boite 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez *du Viagra© générique* non certifié par une quelconque autorité sanitaire, même exotique, je peux vous avoir des z'adresses intéressantes et des prix imbattables.
> Par MP.




Moi je vous propose le même viagra, à moins 20% ( par MP aussi ! ) :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

Ha ! 

tu peux pas lutter contre la concurrence, mon Roberto ! :rateau: 

Mais tu peux me dire comment protéger ma boite des spams   :love:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

Merde, suis pas mieux... 


			
				v****** a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.



Meurrdeeeuuhhh ! double post :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas le fils du président Bonagolais M'souf Niadega, son sort parait bien triste mais je refuse de l'aider financièrement à constituer une armée de rebelles.



J'admets que, là, j'ai bien ri.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Les images pornographiques me dégoutent....



moi c'est là que ... heu non rien...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

On est rentré de ballade frigorifié : on a monté au soleil et descendu à l'ombre brrr
On avait même oublié qu'on avait invité des potes à faire cette balade avec nous : heureusement ils sont arrivés pendant le café et on a pus ménager notre surprise   :mouais: :rateau:   

****** mais où est ce que j'ai foutu ma tête ? :sleep:


edit : il ya une censure automatique des jurons maintenant ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

dt© ? ?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On est rentré de ballade frigorifié : on a monté au soleil et descendu à l'ombre brrr
> On avait même oublié qu'on avait invité des potes à faire cette balade avec nous : heureusement ils sont arrivés pendant le café et on a pus ménager notre surprise   :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> ****** mais où est ce que j'ai foutu ma tête ? :sleep:



il a été scientifiquement prouvé par une étude que les autruches et autres émeus ne métaient pas leurs tête dans le sol, donc une possibilité de moins


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dt© ? ?



ça y est je viens de comprendre    
c'est possible et elle est parti quand j'ai tiré ma chasse d'eau ce matin ...

PS : tu détournes la censure là attention


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a été scientifiquement prouvé par une étude que les autruches et autres émeus ne métaient pas leurs tête dans le sol, donc une possibilité de moins



ben si tu l'as trouves tu me l'envoies par chronopost j'en ai besoin demain enfin un peu


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2006)

étoileétoileétoileétoileétoileétoile j'ai toujours la tête dans mon cétoilel

faut que je fasse un truc là.


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi là dans dix minutes : un petit jogging de trois quart d'heures.
> 
> 
> _Allez hop, Vintage Reebok Pride© !_


HA  NON m'est t'es pas fou !!!!!!!

en plus avec ton mal de dos tu vas te tassé un vertèbre .


----------



## reineman (22 Janvier 2006)

en ce moment, je regarde un combat de femmes à la télé avec un handicap à trois ergots en lame de cutter par mains.
palpitant!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je regarde un combat de femmes à la télé avec un handicap à trois ergots en lame de cutter par mains.
> palpitant!



Ça passe sur quelle chaîne ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fais comme moi là dans dix minutes : un petit jogging de trois quart d'heures.
> 
> 
> _Allez hop, Vintage Reebok Pride© !_


J'en reviens, mais c'était 5 petits quarts d'heures


----------



## ange_63 (22 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, me noyer dans une tablette de chocolat
 et attendre les yeus rivés sur le calendrier 
que ce fichu mois de juin daigne enfin pointer son nez... 

:rose:


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2006)

Là je scanne de vieilles photos de familles, d'avant que je débarque... Plongée dans des enfances que je n'ai pas connues...

Ha.. et puis il paraît que je suis intimidante...


----------



## joubichou (22 Janvier 2006)

Bon allez atchao bon soir demain j'ai un cêdre a tailler donc dodo


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je suis un peu ivre.... :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (22 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> il paraît que je suis intimidante...



Toi!!!  Si gentille et jolie comme un coeur!!! :love:  
...souvenirs de l'AES Avignon et du diner au moulin  !


----------



## Stargazer (22 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je suis un peu ivre.... :rose:




C'est là le meilleur moment !


----------



## Grug2 (23 Janvier 2006)

moi aussi


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

bon là faut faire quelle que chose.

pour commencé j'ai pas envie de dormir donc je cherche a discuté avec quelle qu'un bon tout le monde dort a la maison donc je commence a discuté avec un yaourt; un yaourt sa a pas trop de discution je vous le dit ! j'le sucre histoir de voir si il vas dire quelle que chose; il veux rien lâché s'est un dure se yaourt. intimidation je sort une cuillère toujours rien. plus qu'une solution: lui cassé la geule.


moralité cherché jamais a discuté avec un yaourt nature s'est trop têtu.


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant ?
et bien j'ai déjà mal à la tête&#8230; Élodie et Marie sont parties, qui chez sa grand-mère et qui à son travail. Je suis dans le noir, le rétro éclairage du powerbook au minimum de sa puissance. Le jour se lève plutôt gris.


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2006)

Ca gratte :affraid: ...mais c'est quoi tout se bruit? ça vient d'en dessous...non d'à côté...
On dirait que le proprio essaie de rentrer chez moi en grattant son plafond :mouais:
Arfff c'est malin maintenant j'suis réveillée...:hein: et de mauvaise humeur!

Bonne journée à tous  quand même


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, enfin aujourd'hui, je débute ma semaine de plein temps en remplacement de ma collègue partie en Mauritanie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zut !!!

... ben je préfère être à quart temps, et bosser ma thèse !!!


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

....le mug éclaté par terre et le café qui s'étale tout doucement.....  :mouais: .....ça m'as pris 5mn à regarder tout ça avant de me décider à tout ramasser.....:mouais: :mouais:

pourtant j'le tenais !!


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ....le mug éclaté par terre et le café qui s'étale tout doucement.....  :mouais: .....ça m'as pris 5mn à regarder tout ça avant de me décider à tout ramasser.....:mouais: :mouais:
> 
> pourtant j'le tenais !!



Pas réveillé?? 
Tu n'as plus qu'à en refaire un...


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pas réveillé??
> Tu n'as plus qu'à en refaire un...


MIEUX VAUT ATTENDRE D'ETRE UN PEU PLUS REVEILLE AVANT D'EN REFAIRE UN...


----------



## ange_63 (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> MIEUX VAUT ATTENDRE D'ETRE UN PEU PLUS REVEILLE AVANT D'EN REFAIRE UN...



En effet, il pourrait le verser encore une fois à terre   
Et là ça va mieux? les yeux sont ouvert et la main est ferme? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, il pourrait le verser encore une fois à terre
> Et là ça va mieux? les yeux sont ouvert et la main est ferme? :rateau:



oui, sur un sandwich en espérant garder la garniture... à l'intérieur du pain !!   
ré-essaieras le café tout à l'heure.....  

pourtant tout à l'heure...je croyais le tenir et....toujours pas compris....pourquoi ki l'est tombé !!


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pourtant tout à l'heure...je croyais le tenir et....toujours pas compris....pourquoi ki l'est tombé !!


l'vait pas envie d'être bu !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Je traîne au bar, pas envie de bosser, j'irais bien au ciné, mais...
rêver au télétravail, surtout pour le télé...
Une sorte de léthargie de début d'année.
Il fait trop chaud chez moi, trop chaud au bureau - alors, entre les deux, je prend un peu le froid, j'essaye de faire des réserves.
Une tasse de thé.
Parfumé.
Je suis du bureau "où ça sent bon les fruits des bois"
Mouais...
Pas très viril - ne vaudrait-il pas mieux puer le fénec ?
Mais un fénec dans le genre musclé, mal rasé, qui revient juste du désert, des dunes de sable et des horizons lointains plein la voix éraillée, le feu de la liberté dans les prunelles luisantes...
Mouais encore.
Ici, le fénec évoque plutôt le RER, la chemise trop serrée et l'angoisse du taff en retard.
Pas très sexe.
Mieux vaut sentir les fruits des bois, finalement...


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

j'ai plus d'eau chaude, je peut pas me lavé; alors je glande!



bijour a tous!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2006)

C'est pour ça que ça pue par ici.


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

c'qu'il m'iiineeeeerrrrrvvvvveeee mon patron à me sortir de j'sais pas où des réunions l'après-midi pour le lendemain !!! 






faut pas s'étonner après que je squatte MacG avec un patron pareil...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2006)

tiens, ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas venu là...
Comprends pas pourquoi je en suis plus averti de ce qu'il se passe sur ce fil alors qaue j'y suis abonné... :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (23 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas venu là...
> Comprends pas pourquoi je en suis plus averti de ce qu'il se passe sur ce fil alors qaue j'y suis abonné... :mouais:


sans doute parce que ce n'est pas un fil très actif


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2006)

digression macgéenne pendant que le prof s'enferre dans ses cours.


Ah ben maintenant il va faire des photocopies, après avoir répondu au téléphone  

alors je travaille sur un mini-scénario :rateau: 

Sujet: "on m'a demandé de faire un auto-portrait"


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> sans doute parce que ce n'est pas un fil très actif



Bof ... Pas  plus de 8/10 pages à l'heure les jours creux !


----------



## Nephou (23 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bof ... Pas  plus de 8/10 pages à l'heure les jours creux !



_je suis sûr que l'ami rob' serait chiffonné d'une telle utilisation de ce fil _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant j'ai froid et en plus... :hein:












...Faut qu'G.I. comme disent les américains 







_
et hop du 2 en 1 _


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2006)

Maintenant j&#8217;essai d&#8217;apprivoiser mon Natural Keyboard et c&#8217;est pas facile.:mouais:


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2006)

là... pause gourmande ! Un mug de Grand Yunnan brûlant et une tartine de pain poilâne grillée au miel d'acacia.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2006)

Là... mon dossier "Applications" se prend pour une application et rebondi... en lançant DiskWarrior :mouais:


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là... mon dossier "Applications" se prend pour une application et rebondi... en lançant DiskWarrior :mouais:


Houlaaaa ! J'y connais rien mais ça sent pas bon ça ! 
Un p'tit thé pour faire zen ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Janvier 2006)

Youhouhou! J'ai démissioné!


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Youhouhou! J'ai démissioné!



Bienvenue à l'ANPE.


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue à l'ANPE.




C'est quoi? un nouveau centre commercial?


----------



## MACcossinelle (23 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi? un nouveau centre commercial?




Non, le plus grand centre de recherche :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Non, le plus grand centre de recherche :rateau:




Les budgets sont presque semblables, ... mais il y a plus de cerveaux à l'ANPE qu'à la recherche


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

j'ai voulu présenter roberto à mon chéri en cliquant sur le lien de roberto et petita et malheur : 

"Not Found
The requested document was not found on this server.

Web Server at macfr.com"

il faut faire quelque chose !!! vite !!!!!


----------



## toys (23 Janvier 2006)

cool se soir pas de discution avec le yaourt ou quoi que se soit, une copinne viens maté un flim a la maison.

petit flim un bon thé quoi de mieux pour une bonne soirée.

(champagne et c..... vous allez me dire mais bon pas pour se soir.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'ai voulu présenter roberto à mon chéri en cliquant sur le lien de roberto et petita et malheur :
> 
> "Not Found
> The requested document was not found on this server.
> ...



C'est en cours de réparation ! :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Patamach (23 Janvier 2006)

J'attends depuis 30mn que ma copine finisse son coup de telephone pour enclencher la suite de Desperate Housewives.
Si ca continue je coupe toutes ces lignes de malheur.
Je vais le faire, je vais le faire ....


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'attends depuis 30mn que ma copine finisse son coup de telephone pour enclencher la suite de Desperate Housewives.
> Si ca continue je coupe toutes ces lignes de malheur.
> Je vais le faire, je vais le faire ....




Au contraire...commence la série met à fond le son....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Si un jour ma bonne étoile s'éteint faute de combustible, j'aurais emmagasiné assez de chaleur et de surprises, je crois, pour sourire jusqu'à la fin jusqu'au dernier souffle.
> :love::love:



Fais tourner Vixente... la semaine s'annonce particulièrement daubesque ici...  :hein: :rateau:  
(le jour de fête c'était aujourd'hui... :sick: :casse:   )


----------



## Burzum (23 Janvier 2006)

là je rentre d'un repas chez un copain, j'en ai un coup dans l'aile (pour changer  ) et je vais me coucher.
See you soon on the moon.


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

se fut une belle soirée mais la faut se couché alors a demain matin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> se fut une belle soirée mais la faut se couché alors a demain matin.



A nan ! Vu l'heure de ton post,c'est : "à aujourd'hui matin" qu'il fallait dire ! :rateau:


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A nan ! Vu l'heure de ton post,c'est : "à aujourd'hui matin" qu'il fallait dire ! :rateau:



dans tout les cas s'est bien trop tôt pour être debout bon faut que j'y parte ou j'ai plus de voiture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Demande à Roberto de te prêter sa trottinette i


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2006)

Merde, ça fait Dix minutes que j'ai dit sur un autre thread que je me casse d'ici, parce que trop de boulot...

Et je traîne encore ici.  

Bon, allez, cette fois, je me barre.


----------



## elKBron (24 Janvier 2006)

Lyon, soleil... froid ? je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas sorti ce matin...
en attente d'un coup de fil qui me permettra de changer de boulot et de démissionner donc... J'envie Aurelie85 
Wait and see...


----------



## bens (24 Janvier 2006)

_*là maintenant...*_
je finis mon petit café tranquillement,... et puis après, au boulot !!! maintenant, faut arrêter de déconner, je suis vraiment salariée... (Yooooouuuuuupppppiiiii !!!!!!!     :love:  )


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Roberto de te prêter sa trottinette i


oui mais je suis pas un nantais, tapé 3 bornes pour aller bossé en trotinette je vais en c**** comme un p***.


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> _*là maintenant...*_
> je finis mon petit café tranquillement,... et puis après, au boulot !!! maintenant, faut arrêter de déconner, je suis vraiment salariée... (Yooooouuuuuupppppiiiii !!!!!!!     :love:  )


Bienvenue dans le monde des salariés...impots..cotisations..etc...remarques il vaut mieux être salarié de nos jours que patron ou autres professions indépendantes tu as au moins certains avantages et quelques inconvénients.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi Toy ? ça monte ? 

Là ménant, je suis en train de détailler la "carte de visite" que Roberto m'a envoyé hier soir. 'tain, heureusement que mon fauteuil à des accoudoirs, ça fait mal aux abdos, de rire comme ça !      :casse:


----------



## elKBron (24 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue dans le monde des salariés...impots..cotisations..etc...remarques il vaut mieux être salarié de nos jours que patron ou autres professions indépendantes tu as au moins certains avantages et quelques inconvénients.


c'est pour cela que j'aime mon travail (mais changer de boite me demange grave) : salarié, mais statut de cadre *autonome...* Donc, finalement, j'en retire les avantages du salarié et des professions libérales... ouioui, je suis un privilégié  patapépatapé


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Là, maintenant, entre deux cartons de déménagement, je me cherche pleins d'excuses bidons pour ne pas bosser (et j'en trouve...)
Je ne peux quand même pas reprendre une tasse de thé.
Fantasmes et angoisses sur le futur site : "ils" (la direction, repère de suppôts de Satan) auraient entéré toutes les prises électriques dans le faux plancher, impossible d'y brancher la commune autant que sacro-sainte bouilloire !
Diantre ! Fichtre ! Haro sur les cuistres !

Jeudi, j'irais au ciné. Je ne sais pas quoi voir. Vous avez une idée ?


----------



## elKBron (24 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jeudi, j'irais au ciné. Je ne sais pas quoi voir. Vous avez une idée ?


euh... l'écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> euh... l'écran ?





			
				La machine n'a vraiment aucun humour a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez bouler à tout va avant d'en remettre une couche à elkBron


Magnifique !
Je pense suivre ton conseil avisé.


----------



## maiwen (24 Janvier 2006)

Le secret de brokeback mountain 

Munich ... moi je vais aller voir celui là , peut-être


----------



## bens (24 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue dans le monde des salariés...impots..cotisations..etc...remarques il vaut mieux être salarié de nos jours que patron ou autres professions indépendantes tu as au moins certains avantages et quelques inconvénients.



Merki...  

et c'est surtout qu'il vaut mieux être salariée qu'au chômage (pour môa : 1 an, 2 mois, 10 jours, 4 heures et 22 secondes...!)...
Et puis en plus, ma chef est super cool (ça faisait presque 6 mois qu'on bossait déjà ensemble), j'ai de la chance et je m'en rends compte...    

pour rester dans le fil :
_*là, maintenant...*_
je bosse...
_QUOI !!! Encore 1h30 avant la pause déjeuner ??!!_ :mouais:


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

> QUOI !!! Encore 1h30 avant la pause déjeuner ??!!


Il faut attendre....  et encore la montre du patron retarde tandis que celle de l'employé avance...comment faire?


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il faut attendre....  et encore la montre du patron retarde tandis que celle de l'employé avance...comment faire?



devenir le patron est la meilleure solution


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il faut attendre....  et encore la montre du patron retarde tandis que celle de l'employé avance...comment faire?



être indépendant.....  les seules choses qui m'emm**** ce sont les délais à respecter !!...  
sinon là je suis en retard dans le boulot à faire, mais je ne m'en fais pas; je prends un café et je travaillerais plus tard cette nuit....:rateau: :rateau: et personne pour me gueuler dessus....  

je suis zen et détendu; p'tit café, relever mon courrier, en envoyer et préparer à manger pour ma fille....


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Toy ? ça monte ?
> 
> Là ménant, je suis en train de détailler la "carte de visite" que Roberto m'a envoyé hier soir. 'tain, heureusement que mon fauteuil à des accoudoirs, ça fait mal aux abdos, de rire comme ça !      :casse:




bien oui sa monte sa descent et bis et bis et bis.......

et en plus en campagne on a pas les trotoires mais des fossé profond avec des crocrodile et des serpent super méchant qui te bouffe une jambe en moins de deux.

te marre pas trop tu vas être fatigué.


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> être indépendant.....  les seules choses qui m'emm**** ce sont les délais à respecter !!...
> sinon là je suis en retard dans le boulot à faire, mais je ne m'en fais pas; je prends un café et je travaillerais plus tard cette nuit....:rateau: :rateau: et personne pour me gueuler dessus....



Idem ... Je pensais que le début 2006 allait être plus calme ... me suis planté !!!  
A quelque part, tant mieux !!!! ..


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

Il est temps d'aller casser la croute.
Nappe à carreaux rouge et blanche.
grande table de bar en bois.
Lapin a la moutarde, petites pommes de terres rissolées et un petit bourgogne.
Jolie et généreuse serveuse.
Bon appétit


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps d'aller casser la croute.
> Nappe à carreaux rouge et blanche.
> grande table de bar en bois.
> Lapin a la moutarde, petites pommes de terres rissolées et un petit bourgogne.
> ...



bonne sieste après surtout


----------



## Grug2 (24 Janvier 2006)

Là, j'essaye de comprendre quelque chose à ces ******s de contrats de cession de droit d'auteur&#8230;
:sleep:


----------



## Grug2 (24 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'essaye de comprendre quelque chose à ces ******s de contrats de cession de droit d'auteur&#8230;
> :sleep:


tiens, c'est rigolo la censure automatique  

(****** de bordel de merde&#8230;  :rateau: )


----------



## Patamach (24 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bonne sieste après surtout



d'ou l'avantage d'avoir des stores a son bureau


----------



## Malow (24 Janvier 2006)

Maintenant, j'utilise iMovie version 6, et je monte une petite vidéo sympa que je vais bientôt présenter sur "C'est comment devant le mac"....enfin si mon iBook ne lâche pas entre temps....c'est lourd, mais c'est lourd.... enfin....ça commence à prendre forme


----------



## Grug2 (24 Janvier 2006)

n'oublie pas de lui transmettre les smileys pour illustrer l'article D


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Vous voulez dire que _je suis bavard ??_



   

Non rien


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> devenir le patron est la meilleure solution



C'est fait...  
Enfin bientôt...dans qq mois


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon, soyons clairs et concis : Roberto n'est pas bavard, il est disert. Eh ben, c'est pas la même chose.


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, soyons clairs et concis : Roberto n'est pas bavard, il est disert. Eh ben, c'est pas la même chose.



c'est même un grand disert affectif


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

moi je compte mes doigts....j'en suis a trois mille six cent huit, sur une seule main...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est même un grand disert affectif



Bon, on va pas en faire tout un fromage, hein ? _parce que fromage et disert ..._ 

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi je compte mes doigts....j'en suis a trois mille six cent huit, sur une seule main...


C'est pour ça que tu ne prends jamais de gants quand tu postes ?
Trop chers ?


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que tu ne prends jamais de gants quand tu postes ?
> Trop chers ?



nan je repasse sur les memes doigts, par série de cinq.
ça fait partie de ma thérapie...mon syndrome gilles de la tourette et mes tocs...


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, j'utilise iMovie version 6, et je monte une petite vidéo sympa que je vais bientôt présenter sur "C'est comment devant le mac"....enfin si mon iBook ne lâche pas entre temps....c'est lourd, mais c'est lourd.... enfin....ça commence à prendre forme



moi j'fais une soirée diapo sur mes vacances a ouille-ouille-ouille-les-mines, en Trouduquie...si t'es interessée...


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan je repasse sur les memes doigts, par série de cinq.
> ça fait partie de ma thérapie...mon syndrome gilles de la tourette et mes tocs...


Tu as oublié la "coprolalie" 

ps Attention mon parrain est un corse ..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Janvier 2006)

[automodération]


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié la "coprolalie"
> 
> ps Attention mon parrain est un corse ..



Un corse des bois ou un corse des rochers?
Le corse des bois est un etre placide, patelin et pataud,affable et pacifique; le corse des rochers, lui par contre, est une petite teigne bien sournoise et bien vicelarde dans ses assauts.Le mieux pour le piéger est alors d'enficher un gigantesque hameçon dans le corps d'une jeune pucelle qu'on tient là, ensaucissonnée, aupres de sa grotte.Mais c'est jamais une mince affaire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Un corse des bois ou un corse des rochers?
> Le corse des bois est un etre placide, patelin et pataud,affable et pacifique; le corse des rochers, lui par contre, est une petite teigne bien sournoise et bien vicelarde dans ses assauts.Le mieux pour le piéger est alors d'enficher un gigantesque hameçon dans le corps d'une jeune pucelle qu'on tient là, ensaucissonnée, aupres de sa grotte.Mais c'est jamais une mince affaire...


De trouver une pucelle ? Oui, j'imagine...


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2006)

Là je me dis que bien que mon chauffage soit au maximum, mes ongles virent étrangement au bleu. Et que donc je ferais mieux de vérifier qu'il est bien allumé et d'aller me faire un thé pour décongeler tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Là bientôt, je vais devoir prendre le métro, assister aux voeux de notre chère direction (tout va bien, nous faisons de super profits, continuez comme ça en 2006, nous diront-ils certainement)

Ensuite, j'irais me prommener, le nez au vent.


----------



## toys (24 Janvier 2006)

je sais plus se que je voulais dire mais se qui est sure s'est que le thé est bien passé et que la sisete devrais être la bien venus.

fatigué mais sa vas tenir !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2006)

Là j'ai fini de me laver 100 fois les mains à l'éthanol, ainsi que la spatule et le plan de travail. Les papiers trempés gisent dans la corbeille et diffuse c't'odeur d'vodka dans tout l'bureau. Limite un peu trop.


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai fini de me laver 100 fois les mains à l'éthanol, ainsi que la spatule et le plan de travail. Les papiers trempés gisent dans la corbeille et diffuse c't'odeur d'vodka dans tout l'bureau. Limite un peu trop.



Fume une clope ... :casse:


----------



## reineman (24 Janvier 2006)

il est embaumeur si ça se trouve ce fou!..


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Un corse des bois ou un corse des rochers?
> Le corse des bois est un etre placide, patelin et pataud,affable et pacifique; le corse des rochers, lui par contre, est une petite teigne bien sournoise et bien vicelarde dans ses assauts.Le mieux pour le piéger est alors d'enficher un gigantesque hameçon dans le corps d'une jeune pucelle qu'on tient là, ensaucissonnée, aupres de sa grotte.Mais c'est jamais une mince affaire...



Patoch, reste bien calme, surtout, et donne moi ce flingue, ça ne servirait à rien !


----------



## Nephou (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, reste bien calme, surtout, et donne moi ce flingue, ça ne servirait à rien !




« ça vaut pas la cartouche » ai-je entendu dire là-bas 

_
sinon à par ça m'sieur dames j'ai jamais encore fermé définitivement un fil&#8230; si on essayait _


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Janvier 2006)

oh non...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi,y a des travaux depuis vendredi...  

Y a 15 minutes, j'arrive à la maison, surprise!  
je pensais qu'ils auraient fini aujourd'hui, mais le trou dans le mur est encore plus grand que hier...   

je me demande en fait si ça va pas prendre 3 semaines...  

je ferais bien d'aller leur demander... :mouais:


----------



## elKBron (24 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que bien que mon chauffage soit au maximum, mes ongles virent étrangement au bleu. Et que donc je ferais mieux de vérifier qu'il est bien allumé et d'aller me faire un thé pour décongeler tout ça...


alors moi je dis que t as peut etre un probleme de circulation sanguine... je savais que j aurais du faire toubib comme papa 

sinon, ben l intervention de monsieur Barroso à l'assemblée nationale etait tres interessante tout a l heure sur france3

chuuuuut... je suis censé faire du teletravail chez ouam... mais bon...


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

on vient de rentrer de l'école, les flles prennent leur goûter; madeleines et tartines de nutella.....:rateau: :rateau: 
je me fais un p'tit break, recommencerais le travail plus tard.....    
.....mmmhhh.....prendre un café (faudrait que je les compte; dans 1 journée ça doit faire beaucoup!...) et je vais faire un p'tite "gribouille" pour me détendre.....  

P.S : posterais p'têt la "gribouille" si ça vaut le coup et que j'ais eu le courage de la faire !!
 
les z'amis....:love:


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

Je contemple, un petit café (un 32 pour robertav ) à la main, le soleil qui décline sur les tours de la Défense...univers mineral, très froid. 

et merde, téléphone


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2006)

Enfin je suis au chaud


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuut... je suis censé faire du *teletravail* chez ouam... mais bon...


Oui ben tu travailles devant la télé quoi, où est le problème ?  

Moi de mon coté je vous ai enregistré le son strident qu'on entend dans le couloir depuis des semaines. Et qu'on entend bien dans le bureau aussi. C'est très agréable et reposant...


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que bien que mon chauffage soit au maximum, mes ongles virent étrangement au bleu. Et que donc je ferais mieux de vérifier qu'il est bien allumé et d'aller me faire un thé pour décongeler tout ça...



Là je me dis que moi j'ai vraiment pas de chauffage...  
Et aujourd'hui yen avait pas à la fac non plus :affraid: 

J'ai froid!!


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben tu travailles devant la télé quoi, où est le problème ?
> 
> Moi de mon coté je vous ai enregistré le son strident qu'on entend dans le couloir depuis des semaines. Et qu'on entend bien dans le bureau aussi. C'est très agréable et reposant...



Y'a rien sur ton mp3 !! Ca ne serait pas tes oreilles ... ?  

Edite . Je sais, ça rend sourd ..


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben tu travailles devant la télé quoi, où est le problème ?
> 
> Moi de mon coté je vous ai enregistré le son strident qu'on entend dans le couloir depuis des semaines. Et qu'on entend bien dans le bureau aussi. C'est très agréable et reposant...



Ouaip Spyro, moi non plus j'entend rien  T'imagines des choses Janes


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2006)

Si si y a kekchose.  
Il faut ptet le mettre plus fort, ou allumer vos enceintes.  
En vrai il est très fort (quand on est juste à coté on ne s'entend même plus penser).  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que moi j'ai vraiment pas de chauffage...
> Et aujourd'hui yen avait pas à la fac non plus :affraid:
> 
> J'ai froid!!


Euuuhhh.... Il faisait -5°C ce matin... :affraid:
Comment tu fais pour pas être congelée ???


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si si y a kekchose.
> Il faut ptet le mettre plus fort, ou allumer vos enceintes.
> En vrai il est très fort (quand on est juste à coté on ne s'entend même plus penser).  :rateau:




Mais si bien sur que j'entend... Rhoooo  :rateau: C'était pour te faire croire que tu imaginais des choses!!!!


----------



## elKBron (24 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuhhh.... Il faisait -5°C ce matin... :affraid:
> Comment tu fais pour pas être congelée ???


admettons que sa temperature corporelle soit de 38°C (le thermometre deconne d'1°C)... => 38-5 = 33... la congelation, c est à 0°C, pas à 33, lol
bon, les scientifiques me rappelleront que je ne suis pas les règles d'antropie... m'en fout...

Sinon, le reportage sur Madagascar sur France 5 était vraiment très bien.

Allez,dans 15 minutes, je me casse à la fnac


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je regarde le ciel de PARIS :love:
> 
> 
> *PARIS BRULE T'IL ???*​



c'est clair, c'est de la folaille :love:


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que bien que mon chauffage soit au maximum, mes ongles virent étrangement au bleu. Et que donc je ferais mieux de vérifier qu'il est bien allumé et d'aller me faire un thé pour décongeler tout ça...



Moi c'est pareil j'ai froid, les mains glacées et les ongles bleus pourtant le chauffage est bien au max et j'ai un pull et une couverture... :mouais: 
Moi le thé n'a rien fait du tout!!!


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est pareil j'ai froid, les mains glacées et les ongles bleus pourtant le chauffage est bien au max et j'ai un pull et une couverture... :mouais:
> Moi le thé n'a rien fait du tout!!!



Un suppo et au lit !!! C'est radical .. ou 19 litres de thé au rhum !...


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2006)

je prefère 1,9 litres de rhum chaud :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Un suppo et au lit !!! C'est radical .. ou 19 litres de thé au rhum !...



 Et un pot de chambre.


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Un suppo et au lit !!! C'est radical .. ou 19 litres de thé au rhum !...



Heuuuu pareil je préfère le thé au rhum...mais pas 19L tout de même... 
:rateau:


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2006)

Là j'écoute mes filles déconner sur msn ,c'est trooop tooop ,loool,c'est dément


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Là j'écoute mes filles déconner sur msn ,c'est trooop tooop ,loool,c'est dément



Ha oui   Et ça donne quoi?


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

Ah, juste à l'instant téléphone de la proprio ... c'est jamais bon quand son nom apparaît sur mon portable ... hé oui une plainte (j'avoue ... )  ... et c'est elle qui doit faire la police ... ces gens qui n'ont pas assez de c**** pour venir sonner à la porte et "juste parler" ça me gonfle .. pauvre petit monde ...


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2006)

Ben rien comme d'ab


----------



## Grug2 (24 Janvier 2006)

Les ex et leurs reproches éternels, les présentes et leurs indécisions, quelle drôle d'idée de vivre dans un monde avec plusieurs téléphones, des mails, des chats et des répondeurs enregistreurs à distance.

je crois je vais me faire une petite déprime histoire d'occuper ma soirée&#8230;


----------



## Grug2 (24 Janvier 2006)

nan, j'deconne, j'vais flouder plutôt. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je me fais un p'tit break, recommencerais le travail plus tard.....   .....prendre un café et je vais faire un p'tite "gribouille" pour me détendre.....
> 
> P.S : posterais p'têt la "gribouille" si ça vaut le coup et que j'ais eu le courage de la faire !!
> 
> les z'amis....:love:


là, en remontant ce..."tradada" (ça prend du temps !!  ) ..... je me suis dit, il faut rétablir la vérité :


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu dessines pas QUE des femmes nues _Coyote Style_ ?



... étant donné que j'ai posté (beaucoup)de dessins de femmes affriolantes.... cet après midi (pendant ma pause) je me suis dit qu'il fallait rétablir la balance...  ...donc acte :





mais.....j'ai quand même pas pu m'en empêcher.... :rose: :rose: 





dans la bulle, on pourrait mettre un texte... voyons voir...... 

*" Robertooooooo* !! *j'peux t'prendre ta chemise à fleur pour sortir du lit* ?.....  *j'ai rien à me mettre!!".....*   :rateau:  

 
:love:


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *" Robertooooooo* !! *j'peux t'prendre ta chemise à fleur pour sortir du lit* ?.....  *j'ai rien à me mettre!!".....*   :rateau:



Excellent!!!!    MDR 
:love:


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2006)

hey tu pense quoi de la mienne?


----------



## joubichou (25 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hey tu pense quoi de la mienne?


pas mal mais elle a des petits seins


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2006)

Y m'fait plus penser à un des personnage de fightclub perso


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2006)

Virée à MAssillia... son port, LA grande Bleue...:style:  Congrés de CArdiologie... :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (25 Janvier 2006)

là je vais au code, et après piscine... voir tous ces h...gens à moitié nus 

bonne journée wobewto


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... et je file au Big Leclerc© à la rencontre de mes fans à moitié nues !!
> :love:



met une chemise blindée.....    
 

P.S : courage; ce genre d'exercice....des fois c'est long !!....   et parfois ça passe pile-poil.....


----------



## Jec (25 Janvier 2006)

Pour ma pomme, c'est début de journée standard ... arrivé au job tranquillement, l'esprit zen, le sourire et là c'est la grosse bourre ... comme chaque matin ... c'est space comme tout les matins on tente de se persuader que la journée va se passer normalement ... Bref, on fait avec !! :sleep:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2006)

non seulement ça caille, non seulement j'ai raté mon train ce matin, mais le PDG nous a fait une jolie réunion ce matin pour nous dire (ce que l'on savait depuis hier soir) que l'on va fusionner avec l'ennemie juré n°3 et qu'on va pouvoir faire du grey market et du sourcing depuis l'Asie :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai plus de mains et plus que demain dans ce bureau.
Travailler au chaud,
aller à la piscine.
Mercredi.








Effrayante routine...


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non seulement ça caille, non seulement j'ai raté mon train ce matin, mais le PDG nous a fait une jolie réunion ce matin pour nous dire (ce que l'on savait depuis hier soir) que l'on va fusionner avec l'ennemie juré n°3 et qu'on va pouvoir faire du grey market et du sourcing depuis l'Asie :rateau:



Bon, t'es viré ou tu deviens boss?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bon, t'es viré ou tu deviens boss?



nan: il est muté à Tokyo


----------



## elKBron (25 Janvier 2006)

Bon, j ai les boules... faut que je parte dans 1/2heure pour aller à Toulon dépanner un client... zutzutzut...


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: il est muté à Tokyo



a non je peu être muter a bruxelle :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2006)

N'habitant plus Paris depuis longtemps, j'ai supprimé "métro" de l'éternel "métro-boulot-dodo".

Reste quand même "boulot-dodo".

Effrayante monotonie.

Mais bon, aujourd'hui le ciel est bleu...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2006)

Ben rajoute "bistrot" gros malin


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben rajoute "bistrot" gros malin



attention à l'ordre quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Facile, "dodo-bistrot-boulot- bistrot-boulot-bistrot-dodo"


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2006)

Si je fais "bistrot-boulot-bistrot-boulot" mon taulier va peut-être pas être trop d'accord


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

T'as pas une pause, à midi ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2006)

la je met dis "pourquoi j'ai autant de numéro de serie a mettre pour 5 logiciels a installer du même éditeur et de la même suite :rateau: )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2006)

Là, je suis sur le point de balancer mes imprimantes HP... et peut-être même les deux mac qui vont avec. 

Marre de l'informatique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Je peux te débarrasser ? :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Janvier 2006)

J,attends le gars qui vient pour me chercher pour le boulot, il est en retard, et je regarde jouer ma fille avec les animaux.

C,est vraiment passionnant le quotidien...


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

là, je reviens de chez le "marchand de couleurs"     et je comtemple mon "addition"...._*gloups !!*_ :mouais:  :affraid: 
faut que j'arrête d'attendre la dernière extrémité et le manque de matos pour y aller !!! :casse: :sick:  
la note est...douloureuse !! :afraid: 
comme dirait mon papa : *"ça me scie le c... jusqu'aux genoux !!"*  :mouais: :hein:  
si j'y allais de temps en temps régulièrement; j'en dépenserait autant mais ça me ferait moins mal au ..... !!   

P.S : tout ça pour un peu de papier, feutres, encres et divers.....  :rateau: et un malheureux (tout petit) pinceau !!


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> pas mal mais elle a des petits seins



et alors on peut avoir des petit seins et être super bien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2006)

Là, je dis merci Apple! 

J'étais sur le point d'acheter de manière compulsive un Ipod flambant neuf pour remplacer mon iPod 2G qui fonctionne pourtant comme au premier jour! :love:

Ah ben oui, c'est vrai, plus de Firewire sur les nouveaux bijoux... Pas bon sur un titanium de charger 30g de données en USB 1. 
Et bien ma compulsion  s'est vite calmée   

Sinon, j'ai réglé mes problèmes d'imprimantes, alors je garde le tout... jusqu'a la prochaine fois.


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2006)

mission faut ramené un jeune bourré qui viens d'arrivé au foyer avec 4 GRAMMES.


----------



## joubichou (25 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> mission faut ramené un jeune bourré qui viens d'arrivé au foyer avec 4 GRAMMES.


4 grammes de quoi ?


----------



## elKBron (25 Janvier 2006)

a l hotel, a toulon... vive les hotel equipes en wifi   
chaud, soleil... (bon ok, pas a cette heure la, lol)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Ben ... 4 grammes de sang dans l'alcool, tiens !


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> 4 grammes de quoi ?



de neurones....


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> .... et je file au Big Leclerc© à la rencontre de mes fans à moitié nues !!
> :love:


l'heure est tardive et grave.....
je pense que nous pouvons déplorer la perte de ce cher Roberto......    disparu sous le poids et l'admiration de ces dames (il a écrit fans; c'est neutre... mais il a écrit nues !!  ça c'est pas neutre !!  :rateau: :rateau: )...pourrons nous au moins récupérer un lambeau de chemise ?......


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> l'heure est tardive et grave.....
> je pense que nous pouvons déplorer la perte de ce cher Roberto......    disparu sous le poids et l'admiration de ces dames (il a écrit fans; c'est neutre... mais il a écrit nues !!  ça c'est pas neutre !!  :rateau: :rateau: )...pourrons nous au moins récupérer un lambeau de chemise ?......




Les fleurs sur sa sépulture  à défaut de la chemise


----------



## ange_63 (25 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> l'heure est tardive et grave.....
> je pense que nous pouvons déplorer la perte de ce cher Roberto......    disparu sous le poids et l'admiration de ces dames (il a écrit fans; c'est neutre... mais il a écrit nues !!  ça c'est pas neutre !!  :rateau: :rateau: )...pourrons nous au moins récupérer un lambeau de chemise ?......






Notre pauvre Roberto!!!


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> 4 grammes de quoi ?


je sais pas combien il avais se petit con mais en tout cas il était incapable de renté en  scooteur et en plus il viens nous voir pour s'en venté : t'inquiette s'est pas la premiere foi.


s'est con des foi les gens et en plus sa s'en rend pas compte.


----------



## valoriel (26 Janvier 2006)

@ 2h26, je teste mon nouvel iBook que j'ai eu pour pas un rond 

et c'est la grande classe!! :love:


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant ?
je suis au boulot depuis 45 minutes après être rentré chez moi à une heure du matin. Le « grand capital » va prendre la parole une nouvelle fois. Les deux écrans de mon _p.c._ sont emplis à craquer de pages html. Les boutons de validations sont à portée de souris. Je décompresse sur la PowerBook. Les croissants ne sont pas encore arrivés ni le jus d'orange. Je pense à mes quatre années boulevard Auguste-Blanqui et aux sandwichs de la place d&#8217;italie.

Note pour plus tard : ranger mon bureau.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

On dit qu'le roberto il est gentil, mais voyez


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

Là, j'ai trop la pêche. L'index et le majeur de chaque main tendu en V, le bord du bureau entre ces doigts, je cogne le bois de manière assynchrone, le bust hochant d'avant en arrière en répétant chuis "l'maitre chuis l'maitre".
Bon je vais me raser toute la tête et soretir sans bonnet par -3°C, ça va m'calmer.


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quand je m'y mets._


*
là maintenant,*
pendant que le serveur refuse d'envoyer mes spamcourriers d'information, je me dit que Rob' est impressionant de souplesse


----------



## joubichou (26 Janvier 2006)

ouf il neige,donc je vais pas bosser


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2006)

ben mon vieux, si t'es en intempérie avec les 4/100e de mm tombés c'te nuit !


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

> boulevard Auguste-Blanqui et aux sandwichs de la place d?italie.



Jean Lurçat ?


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous!!! 
ça neige et ça neige....
PAs évident pour aller en ville à pied ça glisse...


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

là j'me tate.... :mouais: 
j'commence par quoi; ce boulot là _(ou je suis à la bourre)_, celui là _(où j'suis pas en avance)_ ou alors celui-ci _(que j'sais pas si j'vais arriver à le finir)_ ??......   :rateau:   
p'têt ben celui-là alors....*l'autre* !!


----------



## imimi (26 Janvier 2006)

Je mange des mentos à la cerise :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jec (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là j'me tate.... :mouais:
> j'commence par quoi; ce boulot là _(ou je suis à la bourre)_, celui là _(où j'suis pas en avance)_ ou alors celui-ci _(que j'sais pas si j'vais arriver à le finir)_ ??......   :rateau:
> p'têt ben celui-là alors....*l'autre* !!



Tiens on est dans la même situation ... au moins on a pas à se lamenter, on a du job !!! ...


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

En train de remplir un document joliement intitulé "perspectives de carrière": qu'aimez vous dans votre travail et comment voulez-vous evoluer .... :mouais:

Je ne trouve pas la case "plus de pognon, moins de responsabilités" c'est vraiment hyper mal foutu ces documents RH.


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, je cherche un symbole universel pour représenter le GreenPeace dans le monde


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je cherche un symbole universel pour représenter le GreenPeace dans le monde


Ils ont déjà les couleurs de l'arc en ciel, c'est une base....


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont déjà les couleurs de l'arc en ciel, c'est une base....


J'ai oublié un détail d'une très grande importance :rose:

Le symbole doit être monochrome


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je cherche un symbole universel pour représenter le GreenPeace dans le monde



J'aurais bien une idée, mais c'est clairement hors-charte.


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié un détail d'une très grande importance :rose:
> 
> Le symbole doit être monochrome




sting léopard !!

s'est très cliché mais bon!! apres s'est comme webo!!


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> MOI ?
> Je suis une horreur.
> _Quand je m'y mets._
> :afraid:



il est mala de ou quoi il a mis que 1 truc de couleur dans son message.
 
:hein: :hein: 
:afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2006)

Ah, c'était toi tout à l'heure dans le _No Comment _sur EuroNews.


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2006)

on a retrouvé le CCM dans les bras de ....  :rateau:   







:affraid:


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on a retrouvé le CCM dans les bras de ....  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toi, on voit que tu reviens d'un congrès de toubibs, t'as ramené de la doc.


----------



## reineman (26 Janvier 2006)

là en ce moment, je commande le dernier bouquin de Finkielkraut sur amazon..et je m'en délecte du bulbe par avance


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

Là je viens ENCORE de découvrir que le monde est bien petit!!!! 

 benkenobi


----------



## bens (26 Janvier 2006)

*là maintenant,*
je m'apprête à faire une ribambelle de bijoux en bonbons pour une soirée déguisée...
_en espéreant que j'aurais pas fini la boite avant de terminer tous mes trucs..._  :rose:


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

je suis en train de faire le new site des furious avengers sur iweb et s'est facil s'est bon j'aime quand s'est comme ça.


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens ENCORE de découvrir que le monde est bien petit!!!!
> 
> benkenobi


----------



## benkenobi (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>


T'as oublié les boulettes de papier qui volent... 




ps : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ange_63.
edit : j'avais pas la barbe à l'époque...


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'attends de repérer les limites au n'importe-quoi dans cette semaine en cours.
> :rateau:
> 
> Ce matin, la chaîne de télé Nantes 7© _(vous ne connaissez pas)_ voulait faire un truc sur le Festival d'Atlantis.
> ...



hey ta pas eu la petit cloédans l'équipe.


----------



## Jec (26 Janvier 2006)

Voilà, presque une journée de plus en moins ... c'est fou comme ça passe vite...

Avis aux indépendants qui manquent de temps, je suis sur le point de faire breveter une machine à journée de 48h00 ... Qui qu'en veut !?!?  

C'est pas donné, mais c'est rentable ..


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2006)

La maintenant, en relisant mon contrat de location, je viens de m'apercevoir que mon bailleur s'engage à donner un dédomagement de 15 euros par jours de retard de réparation d'un chauffage  Moi ça fait depuis mi octobre que je leur dis que le mien ne marche plus :rateau: 
Je vais devenir riche!!!  

Enfin je peux toujours rêver hein :hein:


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, presque une journée de plus en moins ... c'est fou comme ça passe vite...
> 
> Avis aux indépendants qui manquent de temps, je suis sur le point de faire breveter une machine à journée de 48h00 ... Qui qu'en veut !?!?
> 
> C'est pas donné, mais c'est rentable ..


sa fait six ans que je milite pour les journées de 26 heures au minimum.

je pense qu'en ce moment on peut même monté a 35h


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant, en relisant mon contrat de location, je viens de m'apercevoir que mon bailleur s'engage à donner un dédomagement de 15 euros par jours de retard de réparation d'un chauffage  Moi ça fait depuis mi octobre que je leur dis que le mien ne marche plus :rateau:
> Je vais devenir riche!!!
> 
> Enfin je peux toujours rêver hein :hein:




Ou tu mourras de froid avant ...


----------



## benkenobi (26 Janvier 2006)

Là tout de suite maintenant :

 je suis tout heureux d'avoir été à la fac avec ange_63 !
 
:love:


 Bah oui c'aurait pu être supermoquette...

​


----------



## Jec (26 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa fait six ans que je milite pour les journées de 26 heures au minimum.
> 
> je pense qu'en ce moment on peut même monté a 35h



Pétition !!!


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> sa fait six ans que je milite pour les journées de 26 heures au minimum.


Quels seront tes jours de congé?....
Tes heures de travail tu les préfères en journée ou en nuit?


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou tu mourras de froid avant ...



Je ne mourai pas avant de les avoir ruiné!!!  














No passaran!!!


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quels seront tes jours de congé?....
> Tes heures de travail tu les préfères en journée ou en nuit?


les heures decongé la s'est des journée de 12H

les heures a rajouté sont la nuit car s'est là que je suis le plus en forme.


----------



## Jec (26 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Quels seront tes jours de congé?....
> Tes heures de travail tu les préfères en journée ou en nuit?



Avec ma machine, les journées de week-end passent également à 48h00 ... faut pas penser qu'au job quand-même !! :sleep:


----------



## Patamach (26 Janvier 2006)

Ca fait deux fois aujourd'hui que j'essaye de dégager une saletée de mouche de mon écran en cliquant dessus 

Note pour + tard: penser à dormir et arreter l'ordinateur.


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

Ma voiture tombe en ruine 

je vais pour faire changé un cardant et hop on lève la voiture je regarde histoire de voir si j'ai d'autre chose a faire et bing bam boum les freins sont quazi dead et le cardan de l'autre côté est éclaté.

et juste pour rire le cardant que j'avais chopé s'est pas le bon


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié les boulettes de papier qui volent...


RhoooOooo vi mince!!! :rateau: 



> ps : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ange_63.


Moi je peux pas non plus!!! :rose: 



> edit : j'avais pas la barbe à l'époque...


   Ha oui?! Tu crois que j'vais des ailes p'être... 



			
				benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite maintenant :
> je suis tout heureux d'avoir été à la fac avec ange_63 !
> 
> :love:


Vi, :love: le monde est petit petit petit 



> Bah oui c'aurait pu être supermoquette...


 MDR :love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'attends de repérer les limites au n'importe-quoi dans cette semaine en cours.
> :rateau:
> 
> Ce matin, la chaîne de télé Nantes 7© _(vous ne connaissez pas)_ voulait faire un truc sur le Festival d'Atlantis.
> ...


Je regarde en ce moment même


----------



## Burzum (26 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je vais regarder The Big Lebowski pour la troisième fois tout en flânant au bar


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je vais regarder The Big Lebowski pour la troisième fois tout en flânant au bar




Excellent programme ça !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2006)

Je bosse. Et oui.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Janvier 2006)

*Là maintenant ?*
je me suis resservi de cet excellent Bergerac





:love:


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

je demande la vidéo a une potesse. demain.


----------



## toys (26 Janvier 2006)

clope et télé 

[mode=pas cool/on]I will be back.[mode=pas cool/off]


----------



## NED (27 Janvier 2006)

FragOps et au lit...hop!!!


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dodo.
> :sleep:
> 
> Je vous confie ce tradada, je viendrais constater les dégâts dimanche soir !
> :mouais:


Tout de suite les grands mots 

Je vais faire en sorte de rester propre ce week end  Et oui, je peux pas aller en Bretagne


----------



## toys (27 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite les grands mots
> 
> Je vais faire en sorte de rester propre ce week end  Et oui, je peux pas aller en Bretagne


je sais pas encore mais s'est fort possible que l'on parte faire une teuf sur nantes ce week end avec des gens que je connais pas je te mail si on y vas (demain soir logiquement)


----------



## mamyblue (27 Janvier 2006)

Mon mari regarde les dernières nouvelles à la télé, moi je suis sur forum macg, il fait bon et tout à coup paf... tout s'éteint la nuit complète...  que faire ?
Aller au lit et attendre demain qu'il fasse jour.  Au revoir et bonne nuit!


----------



## Lila (27 Janvier 2006)

...la neige tant annoncée (et redoutée pour beaucoup) est enfin là au matin .....la belle Provence de blanc vêtue....les tuiles rouges des toits ont disparues, les cyprès et les pins prennent un air de noël...et les passants des allures d'ivrognes titubants échappant par miracle à la chute pourtant imminente....les plus téméraires ont pris la voiture, transformant la belle poudreuse immaculée en une soupe marron immonde qui gicle sous les pneus....certains plus avisés que d'autres se font ont cru bon mettre les "éqquipements neige"....et c'est dans un assourdissant craquement métallique qu'ils passent ...en ayant l'air con !!! (ah si quand même)....

j'adore la neige en Provence....on y est préparé comme un inuit au Dakar...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

La ménant, je regarde l'écran 14 pouces du PowerBook G3/266 qui vient d'arriver à la maison (modèle "PDQ" de 98), et je me dis qu'Apple avait à cette époque pas mal de longueurs d'avance sur la concurrence. Même placé à côté du 15 pouces de mon tournesol, de cinq ans son cadet, il est loin d'être ridicule ! Rien à voir avec le 12 pouces de son prédécesseur à 233 Mhz, pourtant de la même année. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

"Un monde qui a produit Mozart mérite d'être sauvé"

F. S.


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2006)

Là je retourne bosser,ça pêle grave


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Là je retourne bosser,ça pêle grave



Et encore, toi, tu bosses dehors, pense aux pauvres qui bossent bien au chaud, et qui sont obligés de sortir pour emmener leur fille à l'école ! :sick:


----------



## Lila (27 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ...pense aux pauvres qui bossent bien au chaud... :sick:



...oui c'est insoutenable..d'ailleurs je pense fortement à arrêter immédiatement et à me jeter sans hésiter dehors où une pluie quasi invisble à remplacé les jolis flocons de tout à l'heure....
 

je vais me faire souffrir chez moi sur mon canapé......voilà, ça c'est une prise de position (allongé) courageuse


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2006)

Là je reviens de la fac. 

J'ai eu un nouveau prof... :rateau: Il s'appelle Roch!!  C'est son prénom, il a les cheveux longs qui volent au vent :love: pour de vrai   

Et en plus il utilise Linux!!!  Le prof parfait quoi :love:

(oui tout mes autres profs utilisent windows.. :mouais: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je reviens de la fac.
> 
> J'ai eu un nouveau prof... :rateau: Il s'appelle Roch!!  C'est son prénom, il a les cheveux longs qui volent au vent :love: pour de vrai
> 
> ...



Et alors, si en plus, il sait réparer les chaudières, j'te dis pas ...


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, si en plus, il sait réparer les chaudières, j'te dis pas ...



Rhooo trop bonne idée :love: Je vais lui demander  Comme ça il viendra chez moi, et puis je lui offrirai un café, et puis.... :rose: Hmmm bref!!!

A propos de chaudière, l'electicien est là en train d'essayer de réparer la mienne..  :hein: Il vient de faire sauter toute les chaudières de mon immeuble!!! :affraid: Ils vont être content mes voisins... :hein: 
En plus il a même pas su réparer la mienne...   ... Reviendra lundi....


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> a il viendra chez moi, et puis je lui offrirai un café, et puis.... :rose: Hmmm bref!!!
> A propos de chaudière, l'electicien est là en train d'essayer de réparer la mienne..  Il vient de faire sauter toute les chaudières de mon immeuble!!!



t'as de la suite dans les idées....


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2006)

la je vais faire une ballade avec tout ça :


----------



## Grug2 (27 Janvier 2006)

waou, sexy  :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (27 Janvier 2006)

Là ça y est je suis enfin au chaud et je me prépare un bon petit pèrniflard,ah la vie est belle


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Janvier 2006)

Bon, 
Je me fais modérer au Bar, et engeuler au boulot... morose.


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

Bon de retour de chez les dépressifs...

Besoin d'un verre...

Santé la foule :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> Je me fais modérer au Bar, et engeuler au boulot... morose.




 le principal: où es-tu le mieux payé


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le principal: où es-tu le mieux payé




Faut payer?   :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Besoin d'un verre...


----------



## Spyro (28 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo trop bonne idée :love: Je vais lui demander  Comme ça il viendra chez moi, et puis je lui offrirai un café, et puis.... :rose: Hmmm bref!!!


Oui ? oui ?
Et puis quoi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2006)

Allez hop, new day & new mood. 

Il a pas l'aire de faire très beau, mais c'est pas grave. 

 à tous


----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop, new day & new mood.
> 
> Il a pas l'aire de faire très beau, mais c'est pas grave.
> 
> à tous


 


 Bonjour à tous et bonne journée ! Et bien chez-moi il arrive midi et demi et le soleil fait son apparition.  Au revoir à demain !


----------



## Burzum (28 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je me dis qu'il fait trop froid pour sortir (-2°C), mais que chez moi je risque de trouver le temps long... Cruel dilemme... Je vais me motiver et affronter ce froid surnaturel en commençant par un super gros bain bien chaud.


----------



## Jec (28 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de m'amuser à télécharger des widgets... 
C'est plus un ordio, c'est une station météo !!  Des images radar sur un écran, sur l'autre des températures , forces des vents, etc ... si vous avez des questions ...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

Il neige p'tain  !   même à Nantes ! 

Je vous raconte po la galère pour revenir d'Angers en train ce midi... m'enfin, ça met trop de bonne humeur :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Il neige p'tain  !   même à Nantes !
> 
> Je vous raconte po la galère pour revenir d'Angers en train ce midi... m'enfin, ça met trop de bonne humeur :love: :love:


C'est cool  Ça continu :love:

Là maintenant, je vais aller prendre des photos de Nantes sous la neige


----------



## Pierrou (28 Janvier 2006)

mouais par contre pour sortir ça va po être évident là, vu la couche qui commence à se former...


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2006)

en train de chercher de la doc sur le ouèbe....un pop-up s'ouvre (****** encore oublié d'activer le blocage !!), encore un site de rencontres, je m'apprête à le fermer et là je lis..... :mouais: 


_" bonparti.com est un site de rencontres qui vous permet de trouver l'âme s½ur.
Le plus de bonparti.com est de vous proposer des critères de recherches basés, entre autre, sur vos affinités politiques."_

le tour de taille, des gros c..., des p'tits ou gros seins, des mecs poilus, ventrus ou pas; tous ces critères physiques, ok tout le monde y avait pensé c'est logique !!...    
mais là... les critères politiques, j'aurais jamais imaginé !!!   :mouais: 

on pourrait rédiger une annonce :....._"bonjour !! alors là je cherche une brune pas trop poilue, chaussant du 38, avec des petiots seins, qui ronfle pas la nuit et  qui soit encarté au(à) ..... mais tendance plutôt "libérale" pas l'aile "dure" du parti.....etc..."_  
:afraid:


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2006)

chez nous on a passé une partie de l'aprem a sortir les cons des routes trop en-neigé .Ils prennent le volant alors que leur voiture a déjà du mal a grimpé des côte en temps normal.


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> mouais par contre pour sortir ça va po être évident là, vu la couche qui commence à se former...


Je viens de rentrer et ça devient un peu dégueu


----------



## valoriel (29 Janvier 2006)

anthony zimmer sur le 12", ça passe nickel :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Sur le 17" encore mieux  

Sinon, marre de ne pas pouvoir m'endormir  

Je suis sur l'ordi depuis 22H50. Blow, EricéRamzy, Jamel 100%, Il était une fois la révolution.

Bon là je me suis mis au lit avec le power boob et j'espère que mes petits yeux vont se fermer devant l'écran à force de taper des conneries


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Oh tu sais, tu t'appellerais Bob Crane ce serait pire.


----------



## mamyblue (29 Janvier 2006)

Ce matin je voulais sortir pour aller chercher le journal, :sick: brrrrr fait trop froid, chui restée chez-moi bien au chaud, tant pis pour les nouvelles fraîches... :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est je m'endooooooooorrrttZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Pierrou (29 Janvier 2006)

Hop ! 

Fait meilleur aujourd'hui, mais reste encore plein de neige dehors... quoique ça fond  

Rester bien au chaud devant la cheminée avec le iBook, jusqu'à l'heure de prendre le train


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je fais cuire un petit pot-au-feu pour ce soir, et pendant la cuisson je vais aller me ballader sur la plage de Deauville...


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2006)

... tout de suite, j'en ai plein le... (dos  )...mais alors plein le ....(dos )... de dessiner des "trucs" qui m'em...... et ne me plaisent pas !!!   














P.S : et je viens de faire une connerie sur un de mes fichiers.... :mouais: :afraid:
_expirer, inspirer, expirer, inspirer.....expirer, expirer, expirer...._


----------



## Pierrou (29 Janvier 2006)

Prend un suppo vieux... ça va te calmer... :rateau: :rose:  

:love:


----------



## Burzum (29 Janvier 2006)

Je rentre de Deauville, le pot-au-feu va être délicieux et je me prépare une téquila-coca pour m'ouvrir l'appétit...

A votre santé !


----------



## joubichou (29 Janvier 2006)

et moi un méga pèrniflard


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... tout de suite, j'en ai plein le... (dos  )...mais alors plein le ....(dos )... de dessiner des "trucs" qui m'em...... et ne me plaisent pas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laisse aller la ligne :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

3 jours de salon avec des libraires, suis épuisée :sleep: 
le salon du livre et du public ancien  
et pis demain se lever à 6h00 :hein: 
recommencer une semaine de cours où l'on va glander 

et ma bagnole qui traine sur le parking depuis un an à virer, les gendarmes ont appelés :rateau: 
je suis passée à côté de la verbalisation  
mais ce qu'il ne save pas c'est qu'il y a une deuxième voiture en panne à côté  

bon allez un film et au dodo 
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

depuis 2 jours je viens de realiser avec panique que c'est dimanche prochaine que je doit etre a marseille a 14h .....

depuis 2 jours je me casse la tete  (pour ne pas etre grossiere) pour trouver
le voyage le moins long .....

depuis 2 jours je me demande pourquoi l'alsace n'a pas encore ce satané tgv et pourquoi la reunion de boulot 
doit etre un dimanche quand bien evidemment la sncf reduit ses trains en ces jours là ....

depuis 2 jours je me demande comment je vais tenir avec allé/retour en 2 jours et etre 
au travail  lundi apres-midi  si ma vendeuse est encore en maladie .....

merde alors !!!!!!!je  suis une femme moi pas une sainte :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: .... 
et non plus un ange , j'ai besoin de repos !!!!    




sur ceci, je vous fait un gros gros gros bizouzzzzzz et .........a bientot


----------



## Warflo (29 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> depuis 2 jours je viens de realiser avec panique que c'est dimanche prochaine que je doit etre a marseille a 14h .....


----------



## prerima (29 Janvier 2006)

Super bonne cette verveine maison Ange !


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waow.
> Angoulème ça déchire, et même sous la neige, c'est brûlant.
> 
> J'ai dansé _la danse du Serpent_ (ou assimilé) avec Margerin, sur les Chemical Brotha, _après on s'est shampooiné à la bière._
> ...





*Roberto* est revenu sain et sauf....  :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Janvier 2006)

yeux lourd.. mais du travail à survoler ...


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto* est revenu sain et sauf....  :rateau:


*CROIS-TU*
Qu'il soit vraiment
*REVENU ?*
:rose:


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Roberto* est revenu sain et sauf....  :rateau:



quelqu'un en doutait ?.....    
vivement k'j'arrête de dessiner des extincteurs et autres babioles....:hein: :mouais: :mouais: 
...pour participer au grand jeu !!.....:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (30 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Demain à 7h chuis au Leclerc© pour continuer le Guignol en chemizafleur, mais tout seul, cette fois-ci _


C'est toi celui qui pèse les fruits et légumes


----------



## macelene (30 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un en doutait ?.....
> vivement k'j'arrête de dessiner des extincteurs et autres babioles....:hein: :mouais: :mouais:
> ...pour participer au grand jeu !!.....:rateau:






Ben oui ya plus qu'à...  :rateau:


----------



## prerima (30 Janvier 2006)

vive Apéro'max !


----------



## Stargazer (30 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant je ne fais que plussoire l'avis de prerima !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

J'aurais pas du m'enfiler une cafetière, me revoilà à plus dormir... en plus, j'ai créé mon blog, je vais dépasser l'upload en une nuit...


----------



## Grug2 (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon, là je vais me diriger vers le travail de la semaine : le salon de la lingerie&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2006)

N'oublie pas de nous demander nos avis d'experts


----------



## mamyblue (30 Janvier 2006)

t0ut le monde ça va ? :sick: :sick: brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr il fait froid ce matin et je suis obligée de sortir.   c'est la vie quand il faut y aller... et ben faut y aller quoi, braver le froid du matin...  avec le sourire c'est mieux   bonne journée à tous


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Là ce matin j'ai un peu les boules....

Pourquoi ils se lèvent tous si tôt si c'est pour glander et rien faire toute la journée dans les bureaux...?

Réunions, séances, meeting...pour décider de décider de rien faire, car il est urgent d'attendre....

Bon vive la fin du monde et des élections libres au Groenland... 


:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je vais me diriger vers le travail de la semaine : le salon de la lingerie?



J'ai du temps, là, si t'as besoin d'un peu d'aide !


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2006)

bon là faut que je me réchauffe...ais accompagné ma fille à l'école, beau ciel bleu bien dégagé... mais qu'est-ce qu'il caille !!!  :mouais:  
vais me faire un café...pour changer....  



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là je vais me diriger vers le travail de la semaine : le salon de la lingerie?


si t'es "charrette", je peux t'aider..... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon là faut que je me réchauffe...ais accompagné ma fille à l'école, beau ciel bleu bien dégagé... mais qu'est-ce qu'il caille !!!  :mouais:
> vais me faire un café...pour changer....
> 
> 
> si 'tes "charette", je peux t'aider..... :rateau:




Preum's ! :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2006)

Là ? j'ai tapé say -f /etc/httpd/httpd.conf dans le terminal et je prend des notes


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

P****** la secrétaire est malade du coup je dois rester de permanence...


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> P****** la secrétaire est malade du coup je dois rester de permanence...




Normal c'est lundi  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Normal c'est lundi  :mouais:




ma vendeuse elle est malade generalment le vendedi et samedi


----------



## Patamach (30 Janvier 2006)

Salut tout le monde 
Reprise du boulot chauffage cassé ... pas évident de taper avec des moufles :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2006)

..... de meurtre !!!  :hein:  

message d'un de mes clients ce matin, là, y'a 10mn : 

_"Ok, mais attention à ne pas.....gniagnia... gniagniagnia.....modif, conseil technique_ (sur comment je devrais dessiner, fallait pas venir me chercher alors !!!)_......modif...conseil....modif.....modif....."_  :mouais: :mouais: :hein: :hein: 
pour finir le message par : _"P.S il ne te reste plus que 3 jours pour terminer les dessins."_....non sans blague, j'étais pas au courant !!...     

*grrrmmppfffff !!!* * j'ai comme une envie de lui répondre de manière pas du tout pondérée et de lui faire bouffer son p'tit mail et toute sa boîteàmèl avec !!!!!!!*.....   


P.S : faut que je me fume une clop à la fenêtre....prendre l'air un peu....


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ma vendeuse elle est malade generalment le vendedi et samedi


T'as réussi a organiser tout le perriple que tu nous avait décrit ??
Avec ta vendeuse malade en plus ???


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> T'as réussi a organiser tout le perriple que tu nous avait décrit ??
> Avec ta vendeuse malade en plus ???





depart a 6h40 a 45 km d'ici ...... bonjour la grasse mat du dimanche 

je monte donc a belfort pour changer a besançon ,  arriver a lyon vers midi pour prendre le tgv 
 et enfin arriver a marseille pour 13h47 ........uhauwwwwwww !!!!!!!!!!    


bon, le retour moins "compliqué" : depart lundi vers 7h30 de marseille pour mulhouse avec un seul changement a lyon    



ps: si ma vendeuse est malade , moi je suis danseuse vedette au Crazy Hors


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ps: si ma vendeuse est malade , moi je suis danseuse vedette au Crazy Hors



Ho ! faudra qu'on vienne te voir alors !!!
 


Bon courage pour tes déplacements....


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis danseuse vedette au Crazy Hors




Photos, S.V.P.


----------



## joubichou (30 Janvier 2006)

Chantier terminé,après midi au chaud avec kiki qui n'arrete pas de me gonfler


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Chantier terminé,après midi au chaud avec kiki qui n'arrete pas de gonfler



Trouve toi un poulailler !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Trouve toi un poulailler !



le salon de la lingerie ?


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2006)

go go go ! s'est l'heure du boulo. 

a se soir si s'est pas trop tard


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> le salon de la lingerie ?




Là ménant, je me dis que j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar et ta signature !


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

LÀ,
Je me pèle dans mes bureaux avec mes chauffages electriques de daube.
On les a arretés ce week, du coup ca met une journée a rechauffer la surface totale.
AtttChaa !
Ca sent l'oxilococsinum ça....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant, je me dis que j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar et ta signature !



   (merci Sofiping en passant)
un peu de changement , ça fait du bien parfois... 

Ce qui me fait penser qu'il faut vraiment que je change de boulot... ou du moins d'employeur dans un premier temps...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, je viens à peu près de me lever  
Je fais donc péter les cours de rien car je suis dispensée de cours généraux
Officielement je serais donc MALADE  

Oh et puis merdouille, on a qu'une vie hein :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2006)

viens de finir de dessiner une aide-soignante, une bouteille d'alcool, une seringue, des cachets....:hein: :hein: :mouais: 
je m'attaque maintenant au dépistage du sida et à la rubrique "infection nosocomiale" (pas d'idée du tout pour celle-là !! falloir trouver quand même !!)..... :mouais:    

_P.S : je reviendrais voir si il y a du monde ici... 2, 3 bactéries et 1 ou 2 antibiotiques plus tard....._:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

Toujours de permanence... aucun signe de vie de la secrétaire... ennui profond... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Toujours de permanence... aucun signe de vie de la secrétaire... ennui profond... :sleep:





ben ....fais comme elle.....refais- toi une beauté , laques- toi tes ongles, epiles-toi

que diable, une secretaire ne fait pas que tapoter sur un clavier toute la journée !!!


----------



## imimi (30 Janvier 2006)

Plus que 30 minutes et c'est la joie du retour à la maison ! :love: 


Mais avant y'a un p'tit trajet en bus, suivi d'un un peu plus long en train, lui-même suivi d'un autre en métro    
Et là j'suis toujours pas rendue j'dois marcher jusqu'à l'appart :mouais:


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben ....fais comme elle.....refais- toi une beauté , laques- toi tes ongles, epiles-toi
> 
> que diable, une secretaire ne fait pas que tapoter sur un clavier toute la journée !!!


 
J'ai trop peur que mon patron me drague si je suis tes conseils...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 30 minutes et c'est la joie du retour à la maison ! :love:
> 
> 
> Mais avant y'a un p'tit trajet en bus, suivi d'un un peu plus long en train, lui-même suivi d'un autre en métro
> Et là j'suis toujours pas rendue j'dois marcher jusqu'à l'appart :mouais:



j'ai une voiture à vendre si tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 30 minutes et c'est la joie du retour à la maison ! :love:




*sois prudente: sonne avant d'entrer*


----------



## imimi (30 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *sois prudente: sonne avant d'entrer*


 
merci pour le conseil !



NB: j'suis brune!
Y'a une conclusion à en tirer ?


----------



## toys (30 Janvier 2006)

j'ai faim

mangé mangé mangé.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le conseil !
> 
> 
> 
> ...






oui !!!! tu n'es donc  pas cocue !!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2006)

Tant qu'elle jardine.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2006)

Mais ****** de bordel de merde, pourquoi je ne reçois plus les mails concernant ce thread?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais ****** de bordel de merde, pourquoi je ne reçois plus les mails concernant ce thread?


Et ton tableau de bord???


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *sois prudente: sonne avant d'entrer*




mon dieu, mon dieu, quel bonheur d'avoir un mari bricoleur...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'elle jardine.


Ha oui c'est bien ça le jardinage...
moi perso j'adore biner...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Et blutter ? Tu aimes blutter ?


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!! tu n'es donc  pas cocue !!!



Tiens, bonsoir Princess Tatav.  

Ca faisais un petit moment que je ne t'avais pas croisé sur le Forum... Tu m'a l'air en pleine forme. Content de te revoir.  

(Ouais, je sais que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet... Mais bon...)


----------



## mamyblue (30 Janvier 2006)

à tous! Ben il fait une froidure aujourd'hui, même que je suis rentrée chez-moi je n'arrive pas à me réchauffer. Brrrrrrrrrrr :sick: j'ai :afraid: de venir comme lui violette, si ça continue...

Tirhum, c'est moi que tu dessine  

Burzum, toujours pas de secrétaire en vue, c'est vraiment pas  :hein: 

Ben bonne soirée quand même et moi je vais garder le sourire, ça fera du bien    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

grrrrrrrr arfffffffff et merrrrrrrrr :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

on vient de me prevenir que ma "chere" vendeuse prevoit de me faire encore le coup pour le prochain w.e.   
elle va a nouveau se mettre en maladie a partir de vendredi et cette fois pour une semaine entiere :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

suis gatée moi , samedi soir je quitte le magasin a 20h ,  dimanche je me levera a 4h , je "vadrouillera" sur les trains et tegevé pour boulot  ,  
la reunion ne  pas de tout repos ......

je me levera pas plus tard que 5h lundi si je veux etre a la maison  pour le debut d'aprem , mais je sent bien que je devra courir au magasin :
 je ne peux pas laisser 11h30 d'affilée la vendeuse toute seule si l'autre se fout encore en maladie et  puis il faut preparer l'inventaire qui se tiendra mardi matin a 8h .....


je revais d'un boulot......maintenaint je reve de repos


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Le saumon est dans la cocotte minute
les quenelles dans la poële
je me suis ouverte une bière ... 

y'a plus qu'à attendre


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> viens de finir de dessiner une aide-soignante, une seringue, des cachets....:hein: :hein: :mouais:
> je m'attaque maintenant au dépistage du sida et à la rubrique "infection nosocomiale"...blablabla...:
> _P.S : je reviendrais voir si il y a du monde ici... 2, 3 bactéries et 1 ou 2 antibiotiques plus tard....._:sleep: :sleep:





			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> ....
> .....Tirhum, c'est moi que tu dessine



*t'es une bactérie ?*.... :mouais:  



_à part çà, je vais exploser là...._


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *t'es une bactérie ?*.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> _à part çà, je vais exploser là...._



Meuuh nan ! Un antibiotique, voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> grrrrrrrr arfffffffff et merrrrrrrrr :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> on vient de me prevenir que ma "chere" vendeuse prevoit de me faire encore le coup pour le prochain w.e.
> 
> elle va a nouveau se mettre en maladie a partir de vendredi et cette fois pour une semaine entiere :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:



en cas d'abus (possible) du salarié, l'employeur a la faculté de demander un contrôle de la sécurité sociale pour vérifier le bien fondé de l'arrêt de travail.

éventuellement, la sécurité sociale peut demander au médecin prescripteur quelques explications en cas d'abus constaté.


bon, c'est la théorie qui est rarement appliquée...


----------



## sofiping (30 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> (merci Sofiping en passant)
> un peu de changement , ça fait du bien parfois...



De rien  ... c'est Edika qu'a tout fait ....  


Non non ...... j'ai pas posté !!!


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> grrrrrrrr arfffffffff et merrrrrrrrr :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> on vient de me prevenir que ma "chere" vendeuse prevoit de me faire encore le coup pour le prochain w.e.
> elle va a nouveau se mettre en maladie a partir de vendredi et cette fois pour une semaine entiere :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:




C'est quoi sont pseudo? elle est sur MacGé :afraid:

:mouais:

elle a lu les posts précédents ...


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Burzum, toujours pas de secrétaire en vue, c'est vraiment pas  :hein:



C'est clair que c'est pas cool. Arrêt maladie jusqu'à jeudi...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi sont pseudo? elle est sur MacGé :afraid:
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> elle a lu les posts précédents ...




surement pas !!!!!!!!    

elle ne sait meme pas c'est quoi un apple , ni mac et meme pas ipod


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> surement pas !!!!!!!!
> 
> elle ne sait meme pas c'est quoi un apple , ni mac et meme pas ipod




Tu as toutes les raisons pour la virer alors !! 

Elle est pas assez Intel....i.......( mauvais je sais mais bon :rose: )


----------



## elKBron (30 Janvier 2006)

nice... temperature agreable... pluie... une semaine de plus a crecher dans un hotel...


----------



## mamyblue (30 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *t'es une bactérie ?*.... :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> _à part çà, je vais exploser là...._


 


Comme tu disais je dessine une aide soignante, je me suis dit c'est peut-être moi   Par contre suis-je une bactérie... Et ben non, mais je suis aide soignante     A part ça, STP n'explose pas, j'ai envie de voir tes dessins avant...
Je rigole  :love: Aller bonne fin de soirée


----------



## Burzum (30 Janvier 2006)

là maintenant je vais me coucher :sleep: 
Bonne nuit à tous
see you soon on the moon


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je vais me coucher :sleep:
> Bonne nuit à tous
> see you soon on the moon



secrétariat demain ?....   
bonne nuit.....


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

oh la vache dure journée pas mal de taf et pas mal de truc en cour vivement les vacances (ha mais non je suis con je bosse pour les vacances)


----------



## Luc G (31 Janvier 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je revais d'un boulot......maintenaint je reve de repos



Il faut toujours avoir des rêves, c'est le jour où on n'en a plus qu'il faut s'inquiéter


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> secrétariat demain ?....
> bonne nuit.....



Tout à fait... allez en route.


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

ça y est je suis au boulot...

Secrétariat Burzum, j'écoute...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2006)

Commence à m'enerver sérieusement ce Dashboard, une vraie usine à gaz...  
ça sert à rien en plus 

Je m'en vais faire une petite recherche sur MacG pour dégager tout ce bordel.


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

bon... ben voilà, je me replonge dans les vilaines bêbêtes et autres bactéries et matériel pour les éradiquer.... :mouais: :hein: 
je me sens d'un enthousiasme débordant ce matin....  


			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> ...blablabla...Par contre suis-je une bactérie... Et ben non, mais je suis aide soignante   ...blablabla...


for mamyblue....


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

une matinée motivé a font et la boum le drame je part c a la casse pour payer mes pièces et le drame pas de carnet de chèque comme un con. Sa a miné mon esprit de super pêche du matin donc je suis redevenus tout mou comme d'hab !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2006)

A Y EST!!! 
La maintenant J'AI DU CHAUFFAGE!!!! :love:


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A Y EST!!!
> La maintenant J'AI DU CHAUFFAGE!!!! :love:


faut fêté sa !!!!!!

tous le monde a poils  (et quoi! si elle a du chauffage)


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2006)

Là je pensais me détendre 20 minutes mais chuis vénère


----------



## kisco (31 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je pensais me détendre 20 minutes mais chuis vénère


allez, détend toi :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2006)

bon je me suis désabooné depuis mon tableau de bord et je me réabonne on verra bien...


----------



## Jec (31 Janvier 2006)

Là maintenant, et pour un moment ... des tonnes mais des tonnes de job ... pfff.. 2 semaines à venir s'annoncent, tout sauf cool... un jour je serai boss d'une grosse agence , oh oui un jour je serai ...


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, et pour un moment ... des tonnes mais des tonnes de job ... pfff.. 2 semaines à venir s'annoncent, tout sauf cool... un jour je serai boss d'une grosse agence , oh oui un jour je serai ...



plus pareil........ 
moi je ne veux surtout pas être le boss.. des autres....
du taf à mort (comme tout de suite..), mais ça me plaît bien....


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2006)

Yes, ça a marché, je reçois de nouveau les mails de ce thread parfaitement inutile donc totalement indispensable


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je pensais me détendre 20 minutes mais chuis vénère



Mais qu'est-ce qui te rend vénère, rien !


----------



## Jec (31 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> plus pareil........



facile...


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, et pour un moment ... des tonnes mais des tonnes de job ... pfff.. 2 semaines à venir s'annoncent, tout sauf cool... un jour je serai boss d'une grosse agence , oh oui un jour je serai ...



je ne suis heureux que depuis que je suis mon propre boss

mais être chef des autres pour quoi pas!


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

...vais me faire une p'tite salade d'endives, avec de l'huile d'olive et du vinaigre basalmique....mmmhh...vais rajouter des noix aussi....   
et après... hop ! j'vais profiter que la petite dernière est à la sieste pour faire de même et fermer les yeux une vingtaine de mn....:rateau: :rateau:





_...depuis plusieures semaines à 3h, en moyenne, de sommeil par nuit; ça devient dur (pour mon entourage aussi !)...._:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

Là, je me suis enfuit du secrétariat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me suis enfuit du secrétariat...




Appel à toutes les voitures ... :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, pleine de courage malgré une grève des tcl (transports en commun lyonnais), je me suis levée à 6h00 et suis arrivée à 8h00. Tout ce chemin pour entendre par le prof de l'autre groupe, que je n'avais pas cours moi ! "Mais il ne m'ont pas prévenu ces cons !" (les cons = mes camarades de classes). A tout hasard je regarde mon portable : si un message, un SMS... Mais je ne passe pas ma vie à regarder mes SMS !!!! En plus, la dernière fois que j'ai vu le gas qui me l'envoie on s'est engueulé ! Je comprends qu'il ne veuille pas me parler de vive voix mais un coup de téléphone c'est pas si cher que ça bordel et beaucoup plus efficace !!!!!

et ducon, si un jour t'as besoin des urgences, envoie leur un SMS ou un pigeon voyageur !!!!

note pour plus tard : si par hasard un jour j'aurais besoin de ses services, ne surtout pas lui donner de responsabilité...même s'il a 25 ans bien tassés :mouais:


----------



## Hippocampe (31 Janvier 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> A tout hasard je regarde mon portable : si un message, un SMS... Mais je ne passe pas ma vie à regarder mes SMS !!!! En plus, la dernière fois que j'ai vu le gas qui me l'envoie on s'est engueulé ! Je comprends qu'il ne veuille pas me parler de vive voix mais un coup de téléphone c'est pas si cher que ça bordel et beaucoup plus efficace !!!!!
> 
> et ducon, si un jour t'as besoin des urgences, envoie leur un SMS ou un pigeon voyageur !!!!
> 
> note pour plus tard : si par hasard un jour j'aurais besoin de ses services, ne surtout pas lui donner de responsabilité...même s'il a 25 ans bien tassés :mouais:



 ben c'était quand même sympa de sa part... même si un coup de tél aurait été plus rapide et efficace, c'est vrai.
Ne sois pas si dure... il a pensé à te prévenir... il aurait pu ne rien faire... et preuve, personne d'autre ne l'a fait.


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2006)

Un thé ! Un grand bol. Brûlant... C'est ce qu'il me faut... :sleep:


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

coucou nounou 

je viens de finir mon thé et je vais partir dès que nes patrons on décidé d'embauché (1H30 de retard)

et puis apres je me remet sur le site des furious .


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2006)

A y est j'ai mon canapé !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben quoi ? C'est important de pouvoir s'avachir lamentablement dans son salon en regardant l'inspecteur Morse, en écoutant un podcast de Radio France ou en lisant un roman de Paco Ignaciao Taibo II  :rateau:


----------



## imimi (31 Janvier 2006)

Mon PC (au bureau hein, tapez pas  ) plante...
Quoi de nouveau me direz vous ?
Ben la nouveauté c'est qu'il fait planter les autres PC de la boite  

Mais personne ne comprend pourquoi.
Rien de nouveau ici non plus...  



Le moment de glisser un petit "vous savez patron, avec des Mac vous n'auriez pas tous ces problèmes..."


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

Avec un Mac on est protégé..... 

Ok pas taper...moi sortir....


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne ne comprend pourquoi.




Ah ? Euuuh y s'raient pas sous ouinedoze, par hasard, ces PC ? ... Parce que dans les PC sous ouinedoze, c'est quand y plantent pas, d'habitude*, qu'on comprend pas pourquoi ! :rateau:




(*) Enfin, quand j'dis d'habitude, c'est le genre d'habitude qu'on a pas souvent le loisir de prendre, hein !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon, ben mon finder plante suite à copier coller dans mon idisk : c'est un peu lourdingue...

Donc, bien la maintenant je me bats avec mon finder... c'est cool le mac.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2006)

Rhooooo, PureFTP c'est vrament de la balle


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben mon finder plante suite à copier coller dans mon idisk : c'est un peu lourdingue...
> 
> Donc, bien la maintenant je me bats avec mon finder... c'est cool le mac.



 



			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> Le moment de glisser un petit "vous savez patron, avec des Mac vous n'auriez pas tous ces problèmes..."



Comme quoi.....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ben c'était quand même sympa de sa part... même si un coup de tél aurait été plus rapide et efficace, c'est vrai.
> Ne sois pas si dure... il a pensé à te prévenir... il aurait pu ne rien faire... et preuve, personne d'autre ne l'a fait.



Il y a pensé mais finalement c'est comme s'il ne l'avait pas fait !
ça revient donc au même !!
Et je mets les autres dans le même sac ...



Bon sinon je m'étais allongé vers 14h, au départ pour lire un peu et puis je me suis endormie 
Et ..... Je viens de me réveiller !!!  :sleep: 

J'ai faim :bebe:


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Appel à toutes les voitures ... :modo:


 
Ils m'ont retrouvé... retour à la case départ...


----------



## Franswa (31 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Rhooooo, PureFTP c'est vrament de la balle


C'est mieux que cyberduck ?


----------



## NED (31 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Avec un Mac on est protégé.....
> 
> Ok pas taper...moi sortir....



Et oui ils n'ont pas sorti encore les préservatifs pour PC.
C'est pour ca qu'ils sont toujours infectés....


----------



## Warflo (31 Janvier 2006)

J'en ai marre.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

En parlant de préservatifs, je suis toujours abasourdi par le prix de ces chapeaux en latex....
C'est révoltant ( pour moi) de voir que l'on vende cela aussi cher. Cela devrait être gratuit...ou alors nettement moins coûteux....

Mais bon....on finance la retraite de nos aînés avec les taxes sur les cigarettes et l'alcool, pourquoi se gêner de se faire du fric avec le SIDA....


----------



## Franswa (31 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de préservatifs, je suis toujours abasourdi par le prix de ces chapeaux en latex....
> C'est révoltant ( pour moi) de voir que l'on vende cela aussi cher. Cela devrait être gratuit...ou alors nettement moins coûteux....
> 
> Mais bon....on finance la retraite de nos aînés avec les taxes sur les cigarettes et l'alcool, pourquoi se gêner de se faire du fric avec le SIDA....


Tu sais qu'il y a dans certaines pharmacies, la boite de 5 préservatifs pour 1 euro ?


----------



## mamyblue (31 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Ils m'ont retrouvé... retour à la case départ...


 

 C'est vraiment pas de chance... Il va falloir y retourner:hein: Bon essaie quand même de passer une bonne nuit  Et puis ne sois pas si triste... Aller un petit sourire  :love: et à demain  














​


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il y a dans certaines pharmacies, la boite de 5 préservatifs pour 1 euro ?




En France maybe ... pas en Suisse...


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et puis ne sois pas si triste... Aller un petit sourire  :love: et à demain



Bin justement pas trop envie de sourire ce soir.... vague à l'âme... soupir....


----------



## Warflo (31 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Bin justement pas trop envie de sourire ce soir.... vague à l'âme... soupir....


Eh ben on est deux...


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben on est deux...



Ouais... Bonjour tristesse comme disait l'autre...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Bin justement pas trop envie de sourire ce soir.... vague à l'âme... soupir....


Je t'ai déjà dit : 
compagnie créole!!!!

T'écoutes pas aussi...


----------



## Burzum (31 Janvier 2006)

[/QUOTE]





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai déjà dit :
> compagnie créole!!!!
> 
> T'écoutes pas aussi...



Ah si un sourire finalement  
Merci 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à bobbynountchak.


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vais me coucher.*
> Là maintenant, pile.
> :sleep:
> :sleep:



veinard !!! ..... :hein: :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben ma mission d'évangélisation des foules* pour Michel-Edouard© me fatigue énormément...
> :sleep:
> :rose:



_héhé, moi aussi je le connais le Michel...._
le plus dur pour moi avais été un week-end "nouvelles technologies" dans une commune de l'agglomération rouennaise..... :mouais:
.... c'était axé sur les jeux vidéos, tous les gamins de la cité était venu pour jouer gratis.....  ...ils voulaient même me squatter mon ordi.....:mouais:   ....me suis trouvé des talents de négociateur ce week-end là....   

_P.S : suis en train de dessiner un magnifique moustique...._:rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (31 Janvier 2006)

Citation:
Posté par *Burzum*
_Bin justement pas trop envie de sourire ce soir.... vague à l'âme... soupir.... _



Posté par *bobbynountchak*
_Je t'ai déjà dit : 
compagnie créole!!!!

T'écoutes pas aussi..._


 Ah si un sourire finalement  
Merci  

[/quote]





 Et ben voilà c'est déjà un début, bravo Burzum :love:Et merci
bobbynountchack d'avoir réussi à lui donner un sourire


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

Ah si un sourire finalement  
Merci 

[/QUOTE]
Chez nous on a une bonne vielle technique pour ça !

La dépression reste a la porte. Avec un poils de chance un coup de vent peut la faire partir avant que tu re-sorte.


----------



## NED (31 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Ah si un sourire finalement
> Merci


Chez nous on a une bonne vielle technique pour ça !

La dépression reste a la porte. Avec un poils de chance un coup de vent peut la faire partir avant que tu re-sorte.[/QUOTE]

Hé hop!
un pt'it courant d'air !!!


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous on a une bonne vielle technique pour ça !
> 
> La dépression reste a la porte. Avec un poils de chance un coup de vent peut la faire partir avant que tu re-sorte.



Hé hop!
un pt'it courant d'air !!!
[/QUOTE]

je sais pas se qui se passe mais il y a un bordel dans les balises en ce moment. 


sur mon message si je fait édit elles sont bien là mais après elles ne sont pas en marche.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

Viens de lire les actus:



> Californie: une ancienne employée de la poste abat cinq personnes et se tue





> Le corps de Michel Seurat, enlevé au Liban en 1985, enfin identifié





> Hachette souhaite investir de "façon sensible sur Internet"





> Kate Moss entendu par Scotland Yard à son retour à Londres





> Un médecin désoeuvré reconverti en tenancier de maison close





> L'UFC-Que choisir dénonce un prix de l'eau abusif dans les grandes villes





> Moins tabou et en baisse, le suicide fait encore plus de 10.000 morts par an


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

Courage, H moins 12 avant la sortie des bronzés 3!..


----------



## CarodeDakar (31 Janvier 2006)

Quoique il en soit, lire La Mouette est toujours un soupir de bien-être et de soulagement 

L'air du temps d'ici? Lourd et humide...


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Courage, H moins 12 avant la sortie des bronzés 3!..



ILs sortent en Suisse à 00h01 à Genève, Lausanne, Morges, Rolle et Nyon


----------



## NED (31 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas se qui se passe mais il y a un bordel dans les balises en ce moment.
> sur mon message si je fait édit elles sont bien là mais après elles ne sont pas en marche.



Laule les balises !!!


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas se qui se passe mais il y a un bordel dans les balises en ce moment.
> 
> 
> sur mon message si je fait édit elles sont bien là mais après elles ne sont pas en marche.



Laule les balises !!!
 [/QUOTE]

grave je l'ai signalé dans le tradada qui est fait pour ça!

si non pour les bronzés! il me fait peur ce flim ça fait un peut trop de temps que s'est en veille donc j'ai peur a la pourriture.


----------



## reineman (31 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Laule les balises !!!


grave je l'ai signalé dans le tradada qui est fait pour ça!

si non pour les bronzés! il me fait peur ce flim ça fait un peut trop de temps que s'est en veille donc j'ai peur a la pourriture.[/quote]

en tout cas la bande annonce est bien nulle...mais bon, j'vais quand meme aller voir, pour Jean claude duss...


----------



## NED (31 Janvier 2006)

AAARrrrrrrFFFF !!!
MOUhaaaaahaaaa !!!


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> grave je l'ai signalé dans le tradada qui est fait pour ça!
> 
> si non pour les bronzés! il me fait peur ce flim ça fait un peut trop de temps que s'est en veille donc j'ai peur a la pourriture.



en tout cas la bande annonce est bien nulle...mais bon, j'vais quand meme aller voir, pour Jean claude duss...[/QUOTE]
je ne peut pas mettre 9 euros dans un cinéma pour aller voir çà! ah non.

j'attend qu'il sorte en DVD voire même a la télé !!!

le 1 et le 2 ok c'était l'époque qui les voulaient mais là je suis pas sur! ça sent le réchauffé a plein nez.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

les ordinateurs de l'administration fiscale US ne peuvent gérer les déclarations de Bill Gates en raison de l'importance de sa fortune...   


ils ont été obligés de dédier une machine pour lui tout seul !


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas la bande annonce est bien nulle...mais bon, j'vais quand meme aller voir, pour Jean claude duss...


je ne peut pas mettre 9 euros dans un cinéma pour aller voir çà! ah non.

j'attend qu'il sorte en DVD voire même a la télé !!!

le 1 et le 2 ok c'était l'époque qui les voulaient mais là je suis pas sur! ça sent le réchauffé a plein nez.[/QUOTE]
teste.


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

:snif: je viens d'acheter mon premier nom de domaine 

www.furiousavengers.com

d'ici demain en liens vers le site et d'ici une semaine notre site au complet.

et s'est qui qui vas être content de plus se prendre la gueule avec ses potes s'est toy's 

baba boum ba ba ba boum!!!


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les ordinateurs de l'administration fiscale US ne peuvent gérer les déclarations de Bill Gates en raison de l'importance de sa fortune...


Ils sont sous windows ?
Ou alors ils ont des macs et ils font un crise processeuriaque en apprenant le montant de ladite fortune


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont sous windows ?
> Ou alors ils ont des macs et ils font un crise processeuriaque en apprenant le montant de ladite fortune


le temps qu'ils calcule elle a déjà monté.


----------



## Patamach (1 Février 2006)

On va s'enfiler son petit pyjama a carreaux et on va se mettre au lit avec le petit popod ... ​


----------



## joubichou (1 Février 2006)

là j'essaye de me motiver pour aller tailler un frêne,ça pêle


----------



## joubichou (1 Février 2006)

Là je me dis que des fois j'aimerais être à la place de KIKI


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que des fois j'aimerais être à la place de KIKI


Il dort bien en digérant la moitié de la tête du chat 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Demain, grève de l'école, je vais me trimballer mon grand partout, ça va êt' sympa !
> :love: :love:


C'plan drague... "Oh vous savez depuis qu'il a perdu sa mère dans une horrible accident"


----------



## Jec (1 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!

Hé voilà, le programme des journées bien chargées est en route !! Vivement qu'elle se termine ... 

Edit: c'est pour dire, même pas le temps de boire le café ... pas bien ça...


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Février 2006)

Un vrai bon café - entendre expresso très serré  - juste avant que tout le monde soit prêt, école, boulot, ça restera toujours le meilleur moment de la journée: suspendu.

Suspendu ici?  

(HGMT)


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Edit: c'est pour dire, même pas le temps de boire le café ... pas bien ça...


 
Moi non plus... j'étais trop en retard et je devais ouvrir l'agence... Et comme la secrétaire ne revient que demain, je ne pourrai même pas m'éclipser pour en boire un au bistrot d'à côté...


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2006)

Là ?
Je viens d'aérer un peu et figurez-vous que j'ai "un peu" froid...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de préservatifs, je suis toujours abasourdi par le prix de ces chapeaux en latex....
> C'est révoltant ( pour moi) de voir que l'on vende cela aussi cher. Cela devrait être gratuit...ou alors nettement moins coûteux....
> 
> Mais bon....on finance la retraite de nos aînés avec les taxes sur les cigarettes et l'alcool, pourquoi se gêner de se faire du fric avec le SIDA....



Achète des gants Mappa, tu coupe les doigts et en tirant un peu ça devrait faire l'affaire... C'est même lavable et réutilisable après.
Bon, bien sur, faut choisir la bonne couleur parcequ'en bleu ou en vert à peut surprendre.
Et puis faut pas être avide de sensations fortes, hein?
Mais au final, quelle économie.
Et tu pourras même utiliser le reste des gants comme mitaine si tu veux, ça, fait vachement classe en vélo...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2006)

Et tu peux me filer les bouts des pouces ?


----------



## imimi (1 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et tu peux me filer les bouts des pouces ?


 
Mes condoléances Madame supermomoquette 

 
 

  ​


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

Je rêve d'un café, d'un pain au chocolat aux amandes et d'une clope...


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2006)

je suis devant la fenêtre de visualisation de Mail et j'attends une réponse.....   
je viens d'envoyer un message à un client; demandé que les demandes de "modifs" cessent sinon nécéssité d'un rab de délai ou d'un coup de pouce financier.......    
_quelle va être la réponse ?......._ :mouais: 
  
_va-t-il répondre tout de suite ?....._


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Achète des gants Mappa, tu coupe les doigts et en tirant un peu ça devrait faire l'affaire... C'est même lavable et réutilisable après.
> Bon, bien sur, faut choisir la bonne couleur parcequ'en bleu ou en vert à peut surprendre.
> Et puis faut pas être avide de sensations fortes, hein?
> Mais au final, quelle économie.
> Et tu pourras même utiliser le reste des gants comme mitaine si tu veux, ça, fait vachement classe en vélo...




Merci, mais finalement je pense que je vais les tricoter


----------



## mamyblue (1 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai bon café - entendre expresso très serré  - juste avant que tout le monde soit prêt, école, boulot, ça restera toujours le meilleur moment de la journée: suspendu.
> 
> Suspendu ici?
> 
> (HGMT)


 


Et ben chui restée endormie ce matin hum un vrai bon café, je vais vite m'en faire un, ça va me faire du bien Aller bonne journée à tous  




​


----------



## mamyblue (1 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais finalement je pense que je vais les tricoter


 



 Si tu veux je te donne la laine, j'en ai plein, moi je fais des couvertures,  c'est pas tout à fait pour le même usage  :love:  








​


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Février 2006)

La lutte pour contrer le Sida passe par-dessus la loi du non-flooding 



> Posté par La mouette
> En parlant de préservatifs, je suis toujours abasourdi par le prix de ces chapeaux en latex....
> C'est révoltant ( pour moi) de voir que l'on vende cela aussi cher. Cela devrait être gratuit...ou alors nettement moins coûteux....
> 
> Mais bon....on finance la retraite de nos aînés avec les taxes sur les cigarettes et l'alcool, pourquoi se gêner de se faire du fric avec le SIDA....



---

Petite recherche fructueuse, mais ça doit être assez connu des Parisiens: envois ton jeune frère, ou mieux, un jeune nioub-du-MacG, de Paris, qui va se faire plaisir de t'aider 

---

Référence: http://www.tropmalin.com/bons_plans/detail.php?rubrique=1&bonsplans_id=183255706341143dd916623



> Prévention sida et capotes gratuites.
> > Posté le 07/08/04
> Un super endroit pour les jeunes de 15 à 25 ans et même plus. C'est le CRIPS Ile de France qui se trouve au pied de la tour Montparnasse à Paris 15. Des spécialistes répondent à toutes tes questions sur le sexe, la drogue, le tabac, ils font aussi des réunions avec les jeunes, ils t' expliquent tout et y'a plein de choses à voir là bas. En partant tu peux prendre des capotes qui sont à disposition. Bonne visite.



AH.... je viens de lire "...et même plus", c'est donc que tu peux t,y rendres   

Par contre... ils ne seront sûrement ni colorés, ni ventousés, ni à la fraise...


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2006)

la je viens d'apprendre qu'il ne faut pas mettre de biere au micro onde :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2006)

P*tain, quel gachis. ça me donne envie de pleurer


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je suis devant la fenêtre de visualisation de Mail et j'attends une réponse.....
> je viens d'envoyer un message à un client; demandé que les demandes de "modifs" cessent sinon nécéssité d'un rab de délai ou d'un coup de pouce financier.......
> _quelle va être la réponse ?......._ :mouais:
> 
> _va-t-il répondre tout de suite ?....._



*ça y est je l'ai ma réponse !!.....*:rateau:
est arrivé ce que j'escomptais;.... devant mes vélléités financières, le client baisse pavillon; arrête ses demandes de modifs à la mord moi le*****!! et m'accorde un large supplément de délai.....  
_j'le connais trop bien celui-là, pareil qu'un cauchois; dès k'tu z'y parles de fric, il rentre dans sa coquille et commence à t'écouter....._:rateau:   

edit : 14h37... *ça j'avais pas prévu par contre......* *il vient de remettre des "biftons" sur la table !!!....*


----------



## bens (1 Février 2006)

*là maintenant...*
je vais faire une petite pause digestive en espérant ne pas m'endormir sur mon fauteuil :sleep: 
... et après, zou ! au boulot !


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

debout . rendez vous dans 30 mn.

tête in mon cul.

je vais prendre une douche.


----------



## NED (1 Février 2006)

Je vais manger un peu...
:mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je viens d'apprendre qu'il ne faut pas mettre de biere au micro onde :rateau:



Tant qu'on peut y mettre le pastis


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'apprends sur ma boîte vocale que je m'appelle Manolo et que je dois faire un truc pour demain mais j'ai pas compris quoi... :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Je n'ai rien à voir là-dedans moi. :hein: :mouais:
> 
> robertav aide-moi. :affraid:



Là... ils reviennent! :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

David "Manolo" Vincent


----------



## imimi (1 Février 2006)

envie de déguster une crêpe avec une p'tit verre de jus de mangue :love: :love: :love: 


c'est triste le bureau ​


----------



## reineman (1 Février 2006)

en pleine reflexion sur les 'bundle' de l'immaterialiste berkley...les objets du monde ne sont-ils que des collections d'idées?...la matiere existe t'elle vraiment sans arriere-mondes? ?
mystere...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> la matiere existe t'elle vraiment sans arriere-mondes? ?
> mystere...


Ne te fais pas chier, répond "Non" avec applomb et va te prendre une mousse !


----------



## reineman (1 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ne te fais pas chier, répond "Non" avec applomb et va te prendre une mousse !


interessant cette théorie de la mousse!...la mousse résoud toute philosophie, brule toutes les questions, annule toutes les interrogations...c'est la métaphysique du punk!...
cependant c'est important de savoir si je bois de la bierre ou si je bois une idée de bierre (un arriere monde)...


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

séance blague


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> interessant cette théorie de la mousse!...la mousse résoud toute philosophie, brule toutes les questions, annule toutes les interrogations...c'est la métaphysique du punk!...
> cependant c'est important de savoir si je bois de la bierre ou si je bois une idée de bierre (un arriere monde)...


Mettons que je boive une idée de bière.
Si j'en bois beaucoup, j'aurais donc une idée d'ivresse (voire une idée de vomi, cette fois dans l'arrière-cours)
Si je parviens à maîtriser l'idée, je suis Dieu (puisque je peux annuler l'idée de l'ivresse tout en profitans de l'idée de la bière)
Immaterrielle, une idée est plus facilement maîtrisable qu'une matière extérieure à soi, non ? 
Potentiellement, je suis Dieu, ça me va

Mais !
Dans ce cas, je suis idée moi-même, immateriel.
L'idée de qui ? (quel est le con qui a bien pu penser à moi ?)
Si tout est concept, idée, il faut bien quelqu'un, quelquechose pour avoir conceptualisé, non ?

Alors, l'immatérialisme, un déisme en arrière-pensée ?


----------



## reineman (1 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mettons que je boive une idée de bière.
> Si j'en bois beaucoup, j'aurais donc une idée d'ivresse (voire une idée de vomi, cette fois dans l'arrière-cours)
> Si je parviens à maîtriser l'idée, je suis Dieu (puisqu'immaterrielle, une idée est plus facilement maîtrisable qu'une matière extérieure à soi, non ? Potentiellement, je suis Dieu, ça me va)
> 
> ...


tout à fait ouais!...l'arriere monde est l'anti-chambre d'une forme de déisme...mais dans la théorie, c'est pas toi qui est dieu, c'est plutot un principe divin qui te gouverne et te régit.
-mais si par exemple je te frappe d'une maladie qui t'ote le gout et si au surcroit je t'ote la vue.Te voila bien incapable de me dire si tu bois de l'eau ou de la bierre.Autrement dit, la bierre n'existe pas, elle n'existe que par une circonstance relative de ton gout et de ses corrélatsl,-la soulaison- une collection d'idées donc.


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

on a bien rit (au lait) et je vais aller me prendre un thé au café des cordeliers.


----------



## reineman (1 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on a bien rit (au lait) et je vais aller me prendre un thé au café des cordeliers.



c'est une énigme philosophique ça je parie!...hum..tu bois un thé au café ! paradoxe!...faut que je réfléchisse ...


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

là maintenant je m'ennuie à mourir, vivement 19 heures...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait ouais!...l'arriere monde est l'anti-chambre d'une forme de déisme...mais dans la théorie, c'est pas toi qui est dieu, c'est plutot un principe divin qui te gouverne et te régit.


Me disais bien qu'y avait un truc.
Crotte !


			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> -mais si par exemple je te frappe d'une maladie qui t'ote le gout et si au surcroit je t'ote la vue.Te voila bien incapable de me dire si tu bois de l'eau ou de la bierre.


Horreur et putréfaction !
Je savais bien que c'était dangereux la philo !


			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> Autrement dit, la bierre n'existe pas, elle n'existe que par une circonstance relative de ton gout et de ses corrélatsl,-la soulaison- une collection d'idées donc.


C'est bien ce que je disais, répondons "Non" avec applomb et allons boire une mousse
(la bièrre n'existe pas !?!?!?!?!?)

D'ailleurs, je ne vais pas tarder.


----------



## reineman (1 Février 2006)

laul!.., y'a pas à dire..y sont forts ces ponks..


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> c'est une énigme philosophique ça je parie!...hum..tu bois un thé au café ! paradoxe!...faut que je réfléchisse ...


 le thé est la boisson et le café est le lieux ou je prend le thé 

je prend un thé, au café des cordeliers.


----------



## Jec (1 Février 2006)

Grosse planche contact sur toshop, ça tourne... le temps de venir poster et me balader un moment ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait ouais!...l'arriere monde est l'anti-chambre d'une forme de déisme...mais dans la théorie, c'est pas toi qui est dieu, c'est plutot un principe divin qui te gouverne et te régit.
> -mais si par exemple je te frappe d'une maladie qui t'ote le gout et si au surcroit je t'ote la vue.Te voila bien incapable de me dire si tu bois de l'eau ou de la bierre.Autrement dit, la bierre n'existe pas, elle n'existe que par une circonstance relative de ton gout et de ses corrélatsl,-la soulaison- une collection d'idées donc.



méditations métaphysiques de descartes livre 4 : "cogito ergo sum" = je pense donc je suis
Descartes a errer pendant un moment nu avec son peignoir doutant qu'il soit là nu avec son peignoir et puis ....

enfin si ça peut t'aider


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> méditations métaphysiques de descartes livre 4 : "cogito ergo sum" = je pense donc je suis
> Descartes a errer pendant un moment nu avec son peignoir doutant qu'il soit là nu avec son peignoir et puis ....



... il s'est chopé un rhume  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... il s'est chopé un rhume  :rateau:



de cerveau, je sais pas ce qu'il est devenu en fin de vie ...

"cette formule - la plus célèbre de toutes en philosophie - découle logiquement de la généralisation du doute. Car si je peux douter de toutes choses, y compris des vérités mathématiques, je ne peux pas douter que je doute, ou que c'est moi qui doute."

la suite :  ici


----------



## mamyblue (1 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je m'ennuie à mourir, vivement 19 heures...


 

Ma pauvre en effet, vivement 19h si ça peut t'aider...Mais au faite il est 19h et des poussières, Alors ça va mieux 

Chez-moi depuis la fin de l'après-midi on est en plein dans le brouillard, heureusement que je suis à la maison car je déteste me trouver sur la route par ce temps. :sick: brrrrrr ça me fait froid dans le dos rien que d'y penser 

Ben à bientôt !


----------



## reineman (1 Février 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> méditations métaphysiques de descartes livre 4 : "cogito ergo sum" = je pense donc je suis
> Descartes a errer pendant un moment nu avec son peignoir doutant qu'il soit là nu avec son peignoir et puis ....
> 
> enfin si ça peut t'aider


arf descartes!..mais si 'je pense donc je suis' mon etre est la conséquence que je pense...nespa?
arf...encore l'arriere monde...le ciel de l'idée, le principat...le probleme n'est pas de savoir si j'existe mais si 'on' m'existe.
-Bon, il est ou le ponk avec son pack de bibine..j'vais aller squatter un banc avec lui...et m'écouter du trust..


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> -Bon, il est ou le ponk avec son pack de bibine..j'vais aller squatter un banc avec lui...et m'écouter du trust..



Au cas où, il doit bien y avoir deux tonneaux qui restent dans un coin pour vous vêtir


----------



## NED (1 Février 2006)

Ba là on couche le pt'iot pardi !!!
c'est bien car après on va se matter des épisodes de Desperate Housewive's....hihi !


----------



## Burzum (1 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ma pauvre en effet, vivement 19h si ça peut t'aider...Mais au faite il est 19h et des poussières, Alors ça va mieux



Je préfère "MON pauvre" à "MA pauvre"... 
Sinon oui ça va mieux, je suis rentré chez moi après un "petit" apéro avec les copains, rien de meiux pour remonter le moral.  

A bientôt Mamyblue. :love:


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

une belle journée de passé ! encore scotché mon écran un peut trop de temps !

il reste plus qu'a se mettre dans un café avec des potos histoire de refaire le monde et l'immonde


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2006)

[mode geek] la je me dit que les processeurs intel dans les mac ça promet [/mode geek]


----------



## mamyblue (1 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère "MON pauvre" à "MA pauvre"...
> Sinon oui ça va mieux, je suis rentré chez moi après un "petit" apéro avec les copains, rien de meiux pour remonter le moral.
> 
> A bientôt Mamyblue. :love:


 


 :rose:  M'excuse mais ma langue à fourché. Et ben je dirais mon pauvre chui bien contente de savoir que ça va mieux...  Oui rien de tel qu'un bon petit verre avec les copains pour nous retaper :hein: Ainsi tu vas passer une très belle fin de soirée et une bonne nuit     et à bientôt Burzum :love:


----------



## toys (2 Février 2006)

bon après six épisodes de full métal alchimiste s'est dodo

bisous bisous les petits loups.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pas que ce serait aussi passionnant et marrant, cette animation qu'on a fait avec mon pote David...


Marrant comme on voit ce qu'il veut faire avec ses mains


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant comme on voit ce qu'il veut faire avec ses mains



Mais non allons...tu as l'esprit mal tourné.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pas que ce serait aussi passionnant et marrant, cette animation qu'on a fait avec mon pote David...



Mais c'est une escroquerie, ton truc, là ! C'est pas une animation, c'est une image fixe ! :mouais:

:rateau:

  

Pitin©, j'avais déjà mis mon casque pour avoir le son ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> -Bon, il est ou le ponk avec son pack de bibine..j'vais aller squatter un banc avec lui...et m'écouter du trust..


An-ti-so-cial
An-ti-so-cial
An-ti-so-cial
An-ti-so-ciaaaaaaaal
(papam papam papam)


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2006)

un de mes éditeurs me paie le resto ce midi.....:rateau:   discussion autour d'un nouveau projet, je le sens bien là !!..... :love: 
me sens tout ragaillardi.....


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, en rallumant mon mobile, je viens de recevoir un essemess non signé d'une personne qui doit penser que je mets dans mon répertoire tous les gens dont je connais le numéro, alors qu'en fait n'y figurent que les numéros d'urgence genre école, halte-garderie, et puis ceux que j'ai appelé plus d'une dizaine de fois avant de me dire que ce serait plus pratique s'ils étaient en mémoire...


C'est malin ça 
T'as un petit carnet avec les numéros ou quoi ?  
Jamais vu quelqu'un signer ses SMS moi  

_Ah les vieux  _


----------



## blasterz (2 Février 2006)

Là, en ce moment même, grosse flemme devant mon thé/croissant (Assez rare par ici)
J'ai un rendez-vous à 16h30 et absolument pas envie de sortir, froid et tempête de neige, je préfère regarder ça par la fenêtre !


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2006)

la je regarde nos stat de réparation ils sont beau :love: on fait 3 fois plus de réparation que la moyenne européenne :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même un feutre brun



Comment ça un feutre ?  Tu ne notes pas tes numéros à la plume d'oie ? :affraid: Mais alors, tu transige avec la vulgarité ! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je regarde nos stat de réparation ils sont beau :love: on fait 3 fois plus de réparation que la moyenne européenne :love:



Ça veut dire que la camelotte que vous vendez tombe trois fois plus en panne ?  Pas d'quoi s'vanter !


----------



## Pierrou (2 Février 2006)

ola 

deux heures de glandouille avant d'aller en sport...   
youpi :rateau:


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça veut dire que la camelotte que vous vendez tombe trois fois plus en panne ?  Pas d'quoi s'vanter !



c'est pas de la camelote  c'est de la merde en boite


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la merde en boite



Ça peut tomber en panne, ça ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pierrou (2 Février 2006)

non; mais ça pue


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je regarde nos stat de réparation ils sont beau :love: on fait 3 fois plus de réparation que la moyenne européenne :love:



Et pourquoi vous avez autant de machines en panne chez vous ???


----------



## toys (2 Février 2006)

de retour du café ou je me suis accordé une aprèm de travail (vive les portable).


----------



## joubichou (2 Février 2006)

De retour de la foret oû j'ai pu admirer un cerf (un dix cors) ,c'est assez rare,la bête m'a laissé l'approcher à environ 10 mètres,hyper impressionnant ce vieux mâle tout fumant dans le froid


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> c'est assez rare,la bête m'a laissé l'approcher à environ 10 mètres,hyper impressionnant ce vieux mâle tout fumant dans le froid


L'Amok m'a fait cette impression la première fois.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

grilled by mohammad


----------



## NED (2 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> grilled by mohammad


Frozen by LesurfeurD'argent....


----------



## joubichou (2 Février 2006)

Bon ben comme j'ai vu l'Amok ça se fête,je vais me servir un bon pèrniflard de bûcheron


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben comme j'ai vu l'Amok ça se fête,je vais me servir un bon pèrniflard de bûcheron



Tu as de la chance d'être toujours approvisionné, moi quand j'ai bu la bouteille, eh bein elle est vide...


----------



## NED (2 Février 2006)

Là mon chat me casse les burnes pour bouffer !
Pense qu'à ca cette sale bestiole...GRRR


----------



## joubichou (2 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tu as de la chance d'être toujours approvisionné, moi quand j'ai bu la bouteille, eh bein elle est vide...


J'en ai toujours 2 d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, ça cuit - repas de restes de la semaine, demain je ne sais pas, après ce sera le week-end, la route et le soleil (???) breton.

Là, quelques heures plus tôt, le boulot fini, marcher dans un esprit de pluie, le nez au vent vite rouge (le nez, pas le vent)
Des chantiers, du béton, mais on nous promet des espaces verts, un lieux de bureaux à dimmension humaine.

Là plus tard, sans doute Chuck j'ai-un-nom-que-PonkHead-n'arrive-pas-à-retennir, "Le festival de la *******", recueil d'histoires diverses, dont la troisième parle d'écriture et de société du spectacle avec une justesse incroyable - avec un truc chaud contre l'hivers insidieux et un truc sucré pour les papilles.

Petite soirée banale.
Seul.
Ponkette est de sortie.

PS en dessous des **** il y a le french word for _corones_


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Petite soirée banale.
> Seul.
> Ponkette est de sortie.
> 
> PS en dessous des **** il y a le french word for _corones_


me disais aussi: qu'est-ce qu'il fait ici à cette heure !!
Viva los cojones !!! 

hello, ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> me disais aussi: qu'est-ce qu'il fait ici à cette heure !!
> Viva los cojones !!!
> 
> hello, ça faisait longtemps


 Salut Hippo.
Nous n'avons pas dû fréquenter les mêmes fils, dernièrement, ou pas aux mêmes heures, perdus dans la masse des posteurs.

J'espère que pour toi, la vie, heureuse, coule et glisse - en forme de voeux pour 2006.

Mais je n'y suis plus pour longtemps - l'appel du livre et de l'abus de sucre risque d'être le plus fort sous peu.




PS : quelque chose me dit que tu soulignes là mon peu de don pour les langues étrangères et leur orthographe....
J'ai dû confondre avec la Corona


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que pour toi, la vie, heureuse, coule et glisse - en forme de voeux pour 2006.


et bien on essaie en tout cas  ... en espérant qu'elle le soit aussi pour toi  



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> PS : quelque chose me dit que tu soulignes là mon peu de don pour les langues étrangères et leur orthographe....
> J'ai dû confondre avec la Corona


du tout !!
y'a pas longtemps que j'ai découvert l'orthographe de ce mot à la signification merveilleuse  ... j'étais aussi plus partie sur la version bière :rateau: 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'y suis plus pour longtemps - l'appel du livre et de l'abus de sucre risque d'être le plus fort sous peu.


programme intéressant...  ... en tout cas plus que le mien...

là maintenant, je me mets en condition pour des écritures universitaires. :rateau: :rateau: 
Une soirée sublime, en somme. :sleep:


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

Heureux d'être rentré... Je suis mort de fatigue. Bientôt le week-end


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le Roi du Croque-monsieur.
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



 :affraid: :affraid: Et pour les enfants, t'as fait comment ? :mouais:


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

Là j'hésite sur le choix de mon digestif... Vieille téquila ? Whisky from Islay ? Rhum des Barbades ? les 3 dans un grand verre ?


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2006)

Boarf, y parait que ce soir c'était la Chandeleur, alors on s'est senti obligé de faire un tas de crêpes, agrémentées d'un certain nombre de litres de cidre, de bière(s) et de rhum - ce qui relativise le caractère breton de la soirée, j'en conviens.

Edit : Il est fort dommage que les crêpes ne puissent être envoyées en pièces jointes, car il en reste et j'aurais été heureux d'en faire profiter tout un chacun. J'peux toujours essayer de les scanner, mais j'ai bien peur que ça ne leur donne un goût bizarre.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Chatouilleux ? le papier est trop glacé ou trop rugueux ? 

Pour calmer ton impatience


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là... ils reviennent! :affraid:





change ton message natel ( telephone portable en italien ) :

bonjour , n'etant pas manolo et encore  moins manouvre sur des chantier
veuillez plutot  laisser votre message sur mon lieu de travail , au journal suisse xxx :
on se fera un plaisir de mettre votre message par ecrit sur la parution  du lendemain....
manolo aura ainsi votre message avec son  café au petit dejeuner !!!!


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2006)

là maintenant je viens de décider de m'attribuer un jour de congé,donc au chaud toute la journée


----------



## Burzum (3 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je viens de décider de m'attribuer un jour de congé,donc au chaud toute la journée


 
VEINARD !!! je suis trop jaloux !!!


----------



## maiwen (3 Février 2006)

dégeu ce café :casse: :mouais:


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> VEINARD !!! je suis trop jaloux !!!


C'est un des avantages quand on est à son compte


----------



## Burzum (3 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est un des avantages quand on est à son compte


 
Et bien bon glandage alors


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dégeu ce café :casse: :mouais:


--> les capsules de nespresso *ne sont pas* réutilisables !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> --> les capsules de nespresso *ne sont pas* réutilisables !



Pitin©, t'aurais pu le dire avant ! Depuis deux ans que je me sers de la même, je commençais à le trouver clair, mon café !  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2006)

Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope.


----------



## imimi (3 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope.


 
Ca c'est une journée qui s'annonce longue, très longue...
Courage !


----------



## Burzum (3 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope..


----------



## Dory (3 Février 2006)

> reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope.



Il faut tenir surtout.
Bon courage.



> est fort dommage que les crêpes ne puissent être envoyées en pièces jointes, car il en reste et j'aurais été heureux d'en faire profiter tout un chacun. J'peux toujours essayer de les scanner, mais j'ai bien peur que ça ne leur donne un goût bizarre.



Délicate attention merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope.



Je l'ai fait, donc tu peux le faire ... CQFD !


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Génial...j'ai crashé mon DD...c'est fragile ces petites choses...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Génial...j'ai crashé mon DD...c'est fragile ces petites choses...:rateau:









ne te reste plus qu'à le repriser...


----------



## mamyblue (3 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope. Je ne reprendrai pas la clope.


 

 C'est une bonne initiative, bravo Moi j'ai arrêter depuis 30 ans, alors courage toi aussi tu peux y arriver...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne initiative, bravo Moi j'ai arrêter depuis 30 ans, alors courage toi aussi tu peux y arriver...



Mince ! six ans de plus que moi


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2006)

Là maintenant je vais faire mes courses pour la semaine.

Et puis en rentrant le ménage!!! :affraid: Vu que mes parents viennent passer une semaine de vacances chez moi...  

De toute façon je sais bien que ma maman va refaire le ménage derrière moi en arrivant...  


Mais je suis quand même contente qu'ils viennent :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Tu vas pouvoir les accueillir avec "chaleur" !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Là, maintenant, après une matinée/début d'après-midi de brute, je cherche désespérément une motivation pour finir la journée de taff.

JH, bien sous tous rapports cherche motivation portable et éphémère pour une ou deux heures d'utilisation seulement.
Faire offre au forum qui transmetra.


----------



## toys (3 Février 2006)

bon allez hop tout le monde met la table il vas être l'heure de mangé! mangé! mangé!


----------



## mamyblue (3 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon allez hop tout le monde met la table il vas être l'heure de mangé! mangé! mangé!


 

 hum! Oui manger je suis partante, moi j'ai envie d'une croûte au fromage  Mon mari va me la faire, génial


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2006)

...suis dans le gaz, gros coup de "pompe", là.....  :mouais: 
_manger ?
dormir ?
bosser ?
ou boire un coup ?_ :mouais: :sleep: 
ppfffffff........je rame....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

yes une publi acceptée et on me met sur une autre, elsevier va chauffer.

bon risotto aux cèpes, merde quoi


----------



## toys (3 Février 2006)

fini mangé !!!!!!

dans 3 ou 4 heures faut remêtre ça!


----------



## Burzum (3 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ou boire un coup ?



BOIRE UN COUP VOYONS !!! :love:


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2006)

çà c'est fait maintenant dodo


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...suis dans le gaz, gros coup de "pompe", là.....  :mouais:
> _manger ?
> dormir ?
> bosser ?
> ...





			
				Burzum a dit:
			
		

> BOIRE UN COUP VOYONS !!! :love:





			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> çà c'est fait maintenant dodo


finalement j'ai bu un coup (_même deux !_), je ne mange pas et je me recolle au boulot....*P***** de &*$"*(etc....).......:hein: :hein: :mouais: :mouais: 
mais je reste là quand même un oeil sur Macgé pour pas déprimer......  
*"tirhum is watching you"*......:love: :love:


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> finalement j'ai bu un coup (_même deux !_), je ne mange pas et je me recolle au boulot....*P***** de &*$"*(etc....).......:hein: :hein: :mouais: :mouais:
> mais je reste là quand même un oeil sur Macgé pour pas déprimer......
> *"tirhum is watching you"*......:love: :love:


moi aussi je garde un oeuil sur mac gé


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

foule....

Je goute aux joies des plantages à répétitions sur mon Mac.....

Depuis 2 jours la grosse m....


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2006)

Bizarre en 2 jours j'ai flingué mon DD sur l'ibook et le DD sur le tournesol,il doit y avoir des courants néfastes,bon maintenant ceusses qui peuvent m'aider a trouver des DD peuvent se manifester?je rappelle les bécanes;Ibook g4 500 mgz,imac tournesol 1 ghz 17 pouces,merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> yes une publi acceptée et on me met sur une autre, elsevier va chauffer.
> 
> bon risotto aux cèpes, merde quoi



On comprend rien, quand tu parles le suisse !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

pour l'iBook n'importe quel disque  ATA de 2,5 pouces, y a des tutos : tu le feras bien, pour l'autre, n'importe quel ATA 3,5 pouces, idem. Achete de la pate thermique en meme temps (pas cher).


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2006)

ok merci SM


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ok merci SM



Surtout n'oublie pas la pâte thermique pour le tournesol, et au remontage ne serre pas trop les vis. Sinon, pour les prix, Macway est bien placé en ce moment.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout n'oublie pas la pâte thermique pour le tournesol, et au remontage ne serre pas trop les vis. Sinon, pour les prix, Macway est bien placé en ce moment.


Qu'il ouvre un sujet il sera guidé pas à pas


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Là je suis sous 10.3.9.... j'adore le 9 manque que le 6....

c'est drôlement réactif ... finalement Tiger c'est de la merde....


----------



## joubichou (3 Février 2006)

il doit bien y avoir un tuto pour changer le DD d'un imac tournesol


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

y a sur macbidouille !


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> il doit bien y avoir un tuto pour changer le DD d'un imac tournesol




Oui... c'est un ingénieur Suédois qui a écrit ça.... Nobel je crois... l'inventeur de la dynamite


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a sur macbidouille !



il est pas au point ce filtre !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est pas au point ce filtre !


Messieurs, Mesdames, ceci est une phrase sans faute !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs, Mesdames, ceci est une phrase sans faute !





faux     


il *N' *est pas au point ce filtre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> faux
> 
> 
> il *N' *est pas au point ce filtre !



 Princess, ça fait plaisir de te voir par ici :love:


----------



## toys (4 Février 2006)

coucou je reviens d'une soirée chez un potes soirée on construit des percussion pour faire un stage après. on a pas fait des percussion mais une seul en fait très belle un tube en carton une peau de batterie cerclage en fer a béton serrage façon percu djembé (a la traditionnelle bien sur).

au final après 4 heure de découpe montage perssage .... elle sonne enfin (bon a voir demain si elle a tenus la nuit)  


avec tout ça je suis super crade je pue la soudure mais je peut pas aller me douché tout le monde dort!!!


donc full alchimiste et au lit!! voir full alchimiste dans mon lit sa peut être pas mal aussi.


----------



## joubichou (4 Février 2006)

Là ça y est j'ai fini de changer le DD de mon tournesol,ça marche nickel,un bon gros pèrniflard pour fêter ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Là ça y est j'ai fini de changer le DD de mon tournesol,ça marche nickel,un bon gros pèrniflard pour fêter ça



Eh ! le p'tit tournevis à manche jaune, oukilé ? Ben vi ! Tu l'as laissé dedans !  :casse: :hosto:


----------



## joubichou (4 Février 2006)

non môssieu j'ai bien fait gaffe et pour une fois je ne me suis pas énervé


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2006)

là, tout de suite, maintenant.....j'en ai marre......


----------



## ange_63 (4 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là, tout de suite, maintenant.....j'en ai marre......


tu n'as toujours pas trouvé ton lit!...


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as toujours pas trouvé ton lit!...



je sais où il est malheureusement....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je sais où il est malheureusement....




bon. pipi, la prière et file


----------



## Dory (4 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon. pipi, la prière et file


Et se laver les mains ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et se laver les mains ...



*avant* le pipi


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon. pipi, la prière et file



boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot, boulot.....et boulot avant....


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> .....et boulot avant....



et après c'est pendant...:rateau:   

Courage...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et après c'est pendant...:rateau:




*Oui mais*
Avant, pendant ou après ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2006)

Ce soir le moral dans les chaussettes
je suis quand même aller au spectacle
après avoir amené ma mère chez les flics
parce qu'elle s'est fait injuriée très violemment chez elle par son beauf
Sachant qu'il tape sur tout ce qui bouge et s'en vante
Ben moi j'suis pas très rassurée :sick: 

tout ça pour un héritage ...

Je rêve de loin, loin, loin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2006)

*Entendu à la radio : doublé de Zizane Zidédine*
dans la championnat de fotteballe espagnol

Ah mais c'est important ça, il fallait que la France sache. Ca va redonner confiance au pays et relancer la croissance une info pareille.



 
:rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Février 2006)

Petit réchauffage en douceur de la blanquette de veau :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Entendu à la radio : doublé de Zizane Zidédine*
> dans la championnat de fotteballe espagnol
> 
> Ah mais c'est important ça, il fallait que la France sache. Ca va redonner confiance au pays et relancer la croissance une info pareille.
> ...



M'enfin, tu sais bien qu'ils peuvent pas donner des vraies infos à la radio ... Des fois, il y a des gens qui écoutent, après, ça se saurait ! :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, tu sais bien qu'ils peuvent pas donner des vraies infos à la radio ... Des fois, il y a des gens qui écoutent, après, ça se saurait ! :rateau:


 

Par contre le temps est assez juste, aujourd'hui il fait un froid de canard, à ne pas mettre un chat dehors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Par contre le temps est assez juste, aujourd'hui il fait un froid de canard, à ne pas mettre un chat dehors.



Ben, ici, ou on se pelait comme c'est pas permis jusqu'à avant hier, il fait (relativement) doux aujourd'hui. Deux jours de suite sans avoir à gratter la voiture, ce qui tombe bien d'ailleurs, vu que vendredi, la glace était tellement épaisse que j'en ai pété la raclette ! :rateau:


----------



## Burzum (5 Février 2006)

là maintenant je cherche quel film je vais allez voir au ciné...


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2006)

Là maintenant je mets en page mon exposé d'anglais sur Keynote  

La prof elle veut qu'on fasse un exposé en rapport avec nos études :hein: Du coup je lui en fait un sur les sabres lasers :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2006)

ils étaient bien bon ces choux de bruxelles cuit avec des petites saucisses :love:


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

Là je vais faire la sieste,je profite que KIKI soit calme


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Février 2006)

là...:rose: :love:

mal de crâne mais heureuse... :sleep:
plus que 10 jours bref ça va être long...mais tant mieux.! :love: 
enfin j'me comprends...

des remontées d'alcool de tout une semaine...:sick:


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> là...:rose: :love:
> 
> mal de crâne mais heureuse... :sleep:




encore une saucisse ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore une saucisse ?


j'aurais plutôt dit un cornichon :love: 

Bref, maintenant c'est l'heure du café.
Enfin.


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Je voulais savoir ce que dessinait le prof de ma fille !"
> 
> Ah yeeeees.
> :rateau:




Tu lui avais mit une bonne note au moins à sa fille???  C'est dangeureux prof!! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais faire la sieste,je profite que KIKI soit calme



On lit de drôles de choses ici !


----------



## Warflo (5 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je mets en page mon exposé d'anglais sur Keynote
> 
> La prof elle veut qu'on fasse un exposé en rapport avec nos études :hein: Du coup je lui en fait un sur les sabres lasers :rateau:


Tu es une jeune Padawan?


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Tu es une jeune Padawan?



Ouaip je suis à l'académie Jedi 


En fait je fais un esposé sur la possibilité de fabriquer un VRAI sabre laser tout comme dans le film. :rateau: :love: Avec les moyens technologiques actuels ou futur


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip je suis à l'académie Jedi
> 
> 
> En fait je fais un esposé sur la possibilité de fabriquer un VRAI sabre laser tout comme dans le film. :rateau: :love: Avec les moyens technologiques actuels ou futur



Alors, tu devrais lire le "spécial Star Wars" de science et Vie (supplément gratuit au N° 1059 de décembre 2005), ils expliquent par le menu et dans le détail pourquoi et comment ces sabres ne peuvent pas exister !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu devrais lire le "spécial Star Wars" de science et Vie (supplément gratuit au N° 1059 de décembre 2005), ils expliquent par le menu et dans le détail pourquoi et comment ces sabres ne peuvent pas exister !



Briseur de rêves de jeune fille !


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu devrais lire le "spécial Star Wars" de science et Vie (supplément gratuit au N° 1059 de décembre 2005), ils expliquent par le menu et dans le détail pourquoi et comment ces sabres ne peuvent pas exister !



Oui c'est vrai, si on utilise un laser  
Mais théoriquement, avec du plasma, c'est possible  (Mais siiiii je te dis  )


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2006)

Meuh oui, meuh oui... 

Sécurité !!!!!


----------



## Warflo (5 Février 2006)

:hosto: On arrive :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui, meuh oui...
> 
> Sécurité !!!!!


Elle a pas tout tord.

Tu l'as vu ce plasma ?


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu devrais lire le "spécial Star Wars" de science et Vie (supplément gratuit au N° 1059 de décembre 2005), ils expliquent par le menu et dans le détail pourquoi et comment ces sabres ne peuvent pas exister !



Rhhha ! sciences et vie....ils seraient pret a dire que la mer n'existe pas aussi....:rateau: 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip je suis à l'académie Jedi
> En fait je fais un esposé sur la possibilité de fabriquer un VRAI sabre laser tout comme dans le film. :rateau: :love: Avec les moyens technologiques actuels ou futur



Si tu veux je te prete un des miens si tu veux le décortiquer. Heu en fait non, c'est trop fragile...
 
Sinon si tu veux faire un peu de bricole tu peux aller sur :
http://lcfstarwars.free.fr/arme_speciale.htm
évidament, c'est de la debrouille mais il y a quand même des belles choses...


----------



## NED (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tu devrais lire le "spécial Star Wars" de science et Vie (supplément gratuit au N° 1059 de décembre 2005), ils expliquent par le menu et dans le détail pourquoi et comment ces sabres ne peuvent pas exister !



Apparament on peut commander ce numero MAIS donnent-il le fameux supplement STAR WARS avec ???
:mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, je reviens tout juste de la playa :love:

L'eau est à 6°C à la cote sauvage et 8°C à sainte barbe. Les vagues étaient énorme


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

bonsoir a tous


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2006)

la ? je suis extrêmement ému :love:


----------



## Grug2 (5 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir a tous



ça va bien ?  
  :rateau:


----------



## rennesman (5 Février 2006)

la en ce moment, je  fais du vélo d'appartement en matant un divx du tour  de france dans l'alple d'huez , une marlboro aux levres


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2006)

Honn    La barre rouge que tu as toi


----------



## lumai (5 Février 2006)

Là, c'est Jackie Brown !


----------



## Grug2 (5 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Honn    La barre rouge que tu as toi


Gourmande ! :rateau:


----------



## rennesman (5 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Honn    La barre rouge que tu as toi



ouaip!...
j'suis plutot impopulaire ici l'ami....very underground...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

Là je viens de m'enfiler une boite de Pim's framboise de LU:love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :rose: 
Ce qui n'est pas très malin après une intoxication alimentaire...mais bon ça vendredi soir, et hier (toute la journée) je n'ai rien mangé ... je me ratrappe...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2006)

Tant que tu complètes avec des pâtes ça devrait aller ...   

Et là j'aperçois la signature de Roberto ....  :love:


----------



## lumai (5 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de m'enfiler une boite de Pim's framboise de LU:love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perso je reste attachée aux classiques à l'orange... 

Et sinon là maintenant je devrais dormir...


----------



## ange_63 (5 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu complètes avec des pâtes ça devrait aller ...


Vi vi j'en ai mangé ce soir, pour plâtrer l'estomac afin de recevoir 150g de Pim's Framboise   



> Et là j'aperçois la signature de Roberto ....  :love:


YES,yes yes!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2006)

N'empêche que les Pim's ça restent des superstars pour beaucoup ...


----------



## Warflo (6 Février 2006)

J'aime pas les Pim's


----------



## toys (6 Février 2006)

une douce nuit qui commence.

ont viens de s'écouter une bon cd en buvant des coups de thé et de bière et de ti-punche.


et après une longue et tumultueuse discutions ma vie est belle il ne lui manque qu'une seul chose :une seconde pour l'acompagné.


----------



## joubichou (6 Février 2006)

Là je pars bosser la journée dans une nacelle telescopique de 25 mètres à tailler des peupliers,ce soir je ne vais pas être beau a voir


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2006)

Là, je pars pour ne revenir que très tard


----------



## elKBron (6 Février 2006)

machine installée pour faire mon télétravail de la journée... le radiateur n'est pas loin... z'annoncent un peu de neige sur lyon aujourd hui... j'attends cela avec impatience


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2006)

Elle m'amuse la thésarde, elle a une façon d'à moitié trainer, à moitier claquer les pieds quand elle marche...   

FFFPLAC FFFPLAC FFFPLAC FFFPLAC

Pas besoin de regarder, on sait que c'est elle


----------



## valoriel (6 Février 2006)

ben voilà, c'est la reprise... :mouais: 

deux heures de *mécanique*!!
et là, j'ai très envie de dormir.


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de regarder, on sait que c'est elle



Ben j'espère bien que tu la regardes pas :hein: Manquerait plus que ça


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> ouaip!...
> j'suis plutot impopulaire ici l'ami....very underground...



Houaw !!
Balaise le gars, je trouve ça vraiment dément.
La barre totaly rouge !
Ultra Hype 
Tu nous dis si tu veux un boulet rouge hein?


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'espère bien que tu la regardes pas :hein: Manquerait plus que ça


Ah ben pourtant elle est plutôt mignone hein  
Mais alors mystérieuse !!!
Même qu'au lieu de manger avec nous, elle mange avec son mec à midi, c'est dingue non ?
Elle a pas l'esprit d'équipe !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Houaw !!
> Balaise le gars, je trouve ça vraiment dément.
> La barre totaly rouge !
> Ultra Hype
> Tu nous dis si tu veux un boulet rouge hein?


_Et puis quand tu cliques le Pseudo, t'as la possibilité de lire les posts précédents de l'user en question...
_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Et puis quand tu cliques le Pseudo, t'as la possibilité de lire les posts précédents de l'user en question...
> _



t'as vraiment du temps à perdre toi...  :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Je n'ai pas eu besoin, je connaissais déjà... c'était une petite info pour notre ami Ned


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2006)

...pas évident de bosser avec ma fille (18 mois) sur les genoux.......:love: :love: :love:  et elle veut pas me lâcher :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Week-end sur la route,
ce matin, j'ai bien rit.

"Ce PonkHead, se dit la baronne de R., quel effrôyable personnâge, si vûlgâire, si cômmun !"
Moi, je vous aime bien, baronne.

Et rennesman qui revient.

Comme un petit air de _déjà vu_


----------



## ange_63 (6 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...pas évident de bosser avec ma fille (18 mois) sur les genoux.......:love: :love: :love:  et elle veut pas me lâcher :rateau:  :love:



HoooOooo ça doit être mignonnnnn!!! :love: :love: 
Un p'tit autoportrait familliale?:love:


----------



## Lila (6 Février 2006)

.... ..ben là je viens de lire en diagonale quelques sujets du bar..et je sais pas où j'ai envie de poster.....:rateau:....ya que là que je pouvais dire ça alrs voilà !!!!!!

.....mais je vais pas trainer ..ce soir j'ai piscine !!!!!! (vu que je tente vainement de faire fondre un brusque et tenace surplus mal placé )..'est mon seul souci du moment ...
le reste m'indiffére


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> je tente vainement de faire fondre un brusque et tenace surplus mal placé


Faiss comme moi : mate moins les étudiantes et mets des pantalons larges


----------



## imimi (6 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faiss comme moi : mate moins les étudiantes et mets des pantalons larges


nan c'est bien aussi pour mater la piscine !   


_NB: y'a pas de smiley "pervers" ?_


----------



## bens (6 Février 2006)

_*là maintenant...*_
je rentre tôt chez moi... et je suis trop contente !!!  
_... et en plus, on vient me chercher ce qui m'évite le bus !!! chouette !!!_ :love:  :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2006)

.... boulot terminé.....  
crois k'je vais m'accorder un p'tit break juqu'à demain matin.....et faire une nuit normale ce soir....:rateau:   
*allez....5, 4, 3, 2, 1...0...* *ça y'est je me tourne les pouces !!....*:rateau:   

c'est trop bon !!!!.....:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## NED (6 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas eu besoin, je connaissais déjà... c'était une petite info pour notre ami Ned


Bien le merci !!!

Sinon Là...
Ba je me prend le chou avec un client qui me saoule..normal c'est DESPE.
:hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> .... boulot terminé.....
> crois k'je vais m'accorder un p'tit break juqu'à demain matin.....et faire une nuit normale ce soir....:rateau:
> *allez....5, 4, 3, 2, 1...0...* *ça y'est je me tourne les pouces !!....*:rateau:
> 
> c'est trop bon !!!!.....:rateau: :rateau:


Vu le nombre de post que tu as écrit pour nous dire que tu bossais, je me demandais si tu bossais effectivement...


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vu le nombre de post que tu as écrit pour nous dire que tu bossais, je me demandais si tu bossais effectivement...



l'avantage de travailler chez soi......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage de _*travailler*_ chez soi......



Glandouiller???


----------



## joubichou (6 Février 2006)

Joubichou détruit donc dodo :hein: :hein:


----------



## ange_63 (6 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Joubichou détruit donc dodo :hein: :hein:



Repose toi bien alors Joubichou! Bonne et douce nuit!


----------



## Burzum (6 Février 2006)

Totalement HS, glandage au Bar (MacGé)...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waow.
> :hein:


Moi le premier!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2006)

Eh ! Tu sais qu'il faut un diplôme, pour exercer la dermatologie ? :rateau:


----------



## toys (7 Février 2006)

windose a installé sur mac s'est aussi chiant que sur Pc hiHIhiHIhiHI


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2006)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle fout Orphée ? Je lui avais donné rendez-vous avant minuit. Elle m'a posé un lapin -un comble, l'étant moi-même. Un lapin qui doit se lever à 6h30 pour aller passer le concours d'Attaché territorial. Heureusement que je compte l'obtenir cette année, j'y vais pour observer et évaluer. Mais j'ai bien peur qu'après une si courte nuit, ce ne soit que ma table que j'observe, et de très près.

Bon, c'est décidé, je me cogne la tête contre le mur jusqu'à m'assommer.


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

:hein:

Il.

C'est un IL Orphée.

 

Non mais moi je le cherche pas hein, je suis debout volontairement malgré moi.  :mouais:
Si si.  
:sleep:

_A votre avis si on arrête une thèse en milieu de deuxième année pour se réorienter dans autre chose, on risque quoi ? Une amende ? L'opprobre ? La misère ? L'indifférence ? La remise en cause psychanalytique existentielle ? Le refoulement affectif récurrent et perpétuel ? La fuite éternelle dans la clandestinité du maquis ?

:rateau:_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _A votre avis si on arrête une thèse en milieu de deuxième année pour se réorienter dans autre chose, on risque quoi ? Une amende ? L'opprobre ? La misère ? L'indifférence ? La remise en cause psychanalytique existentielle ? Le refoulement affectif récurrent et perpétuel ? La fuite éternelle dans la clandestinité du maquis ?
> 
> :rateau:_


Rien à part une grosse migraine de ta cheffe


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _A votre avis si on arrête une thèse en milieu de deuxième année pour se réorienter dans autre chose, on risque quoi ?:rateau:_



*Oh tout simplement*
de pointer au chômage un peu plus tôt.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oh tout simplement*
> de pointer au chômage un peu plus tôt.


Avec un PhD dans son domnaine je crois pas qu'il aurait beaucoup de problème à trouver du boulot pour mettre des barillas© dans son assiette.


----------



## jugnin (7 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> Il.
> 
> C'est un IL Orphée.



Effectivement:rateau:  'Tain l'autre on s'demande pourquoi y va passser un concours.:rateau:  Toujours est-il que le coup de pied au cul était bien à l'heure ce matin.


----------



## Franswa (7 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, je pars présenter une étiquette de rosé réalisée hier soir devant ma classe


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je pars présenter une étiquette de rosé réalisée hier soir devant ma classe



Colle la sur un flacon adéquatement rempli, tu verras, ta présentation n'en aura que plus de succès !


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

là maintenant ?&#8230;
Je chausse mes moufles de graphiste (désolé pour la profession) pour réaliser un visuel / invitation / affiche / couverture de dossier de presse pour un évènement prévu pour le 8 mars (spécial déd. à Roberto). Bon, dans mes éléments de base y'a un &#8220;logo powerpoint tu comprends on n'a pas de moyen&#8221;.


_bises (parce que je le veux bien)_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Une carte comme dans american psycho ?


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

*tiens un truc au passage* :
si tu veux intégrer des éléments vectoriels dans word et que cela soit propre à l&#8217;impression : fait un export en .wmf avant de l&#8217;importer word. C'est aussi dégueulasse à l&#8217;écran mais plus fidèle à l&#8217;impression.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi dégueulasse à lécran mais plus fidèle à limpression.



tu veux dire par là que le côté "dégueulasse" ressort mieux à l'impression ? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2006)

Là, je me dis que quand même, la journée va être longue...


----------



## Nexka (7 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens à propos de truc dégueus, hier mon pote David m'a montré la scène d'intro de Saw II, j'ai eu une espèce de malaise, failli tourner de l'il, c'est le cas de le dire.
> :sick::hein: :rateau:
> 
> _"Hé bé ? Ça va pas ? T'es tout blanc... ! Hé asseyes-toi, tombe pas dans les pommes !!"_
> :hosto:




Ah oui?!  Le même coup que tu m'as fait en regardant Urgence   

Mdr....


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2006)

là, je glandouille.....  


P.S : _l'est où le ninja ?_......  _.....j'ai du temps à perdre....._ :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui?!  Le même coup que tu m'as fait en regardant Urgence
> 
> Mdr....



Mince, t'es inconsciente ? T'avais pas un DVD des Bisounours, plutôt ? (encore que certains épisodes soient un peu violents pour lui, faut trier) Tu sais notre Roberto à conservé son âme d'enfant :love:, avec les avantages, mais aussi les inconvénients :casse: :hosto:


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

3 jours que j'ai pas fumé!  :hein:


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours que j'ai pas fumé!  :hein:


j'allais justement en griller une.........    

continues....


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'allais justement en griller une.........




Fropite bien! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 ......................


----------



## imimi (7 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours que j'ai pas fumé!  :hein:


 
Que ça continue !!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Là je cherche mes 500 euros de produits chimiques livrés dans le bâtiment des lettreux, le livreur va apprendre que ça se signe ce genre de livraison


----------



## Dory (7 Février 2006)

Avec les travaux du tramway et les manifestations ça va être dur de circuler en voiture...


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une carte comme dans american psycho ?


J'adore comment ils sont DINGUES avec leurs cartes de visite dans ce film.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

Ils nous ont filé des thermomètre, sans doute pour souligner combien la clim fonctionne bien dans ces nouveaux bureaux.
Ca...
-9° indique le mien, mais je le soupçonne d'être un farceur.

Tout à l'heure, formation sécurité : apprendre à courir vite en hurlant vers les ascenseurs pour y finir en brochette trop cuite.
Vivement la formation "présence d'un psychopathe dans les locaux" que j'aprenne à prendre une douche.

Sinon, la vie suit son cours, la mienne a choisi "petit bourgeois informaticien" plutôt "qu'aventurier", crotte !
En plus, c'est une feignasse, elle n'écoute rien et me voilà.

Quand le temps passe, qui aboie ?


----------



## Franswa (7 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Colle la sur un flacon adéquatement rempli, tu verras, ta présentation n'en aura que plus de succès !


Y avait le flacon aussi  

Normal sinon on peut pas voir ce que ça donne réellement


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je cherche mes 500 euros de produits chimiques livrés dans le bâtiment des lettreux, le livreur va apprendre que ça se signe ce genre de livraison


Allons, il est gentil, il a signé pour toi  :rateau:

J'ai un collègue qui avait demandé une batterie pour son portable Dell du bureau, pour cause de défaillance de la batterie originale, le mec qui a livré ça (de je ne sais quelle entreprise de transport à la manque) a signé tout seul et l'a déposé devant la porte, sans même le donner à quelqu'un...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ils nous ont filé des thermomètre, sans doute pour souligner combien la clim fonctionne bien dans ces nouveaux bureaux.
> Ca...
> -9° indique le mien, mais je le soupçonne d'être un farceur.
> 
> ...



Je sais pas, mais quand il est passé, c'est cerbère, sois pas pressé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> J'adore comment ils sont DINGUES avec leurs cartes de visite dans ce film.
> :love:



Je sais pas pourquoi, mais chaque fois que je vois ton avatar, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser à :




  

EDIT : Si si, c'est bienJim Carey ! :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (7 Février 2006)

l'installateur de clim' vient de passer chez ouam pour prendre lemesures et faire son devis... pourvu que les autres copropriétaires acceptent que je l'installe 

Quoi ? ben non, j'ai pas assez froid en ce moment :mouais:


----------



## lumai (7 Février 2006)

Là je suis contente d'avoir encore un fond d'oropivalone... Un p'tite pharyngite à priori... :hein:


----------



## lumai (7 Février 2006)

Et tu prends quoi comme cachets toi ? Ça a l'air un peu fort !


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

se "défonce" au (lipton ?) yellow sur le black


----------



## lumai (7 Février 2006)

Pas de bouquin mais excell et ses caprices... :hein:
Ha tiens... Un thé... Bonne idée ! 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> se "défonce" au (lipton ?) yellow sur le black



Hé hé ! Il est nouveau celui là ? :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Avec les travaux du tramway et les manifestations ça va être dur de circuler en voiture...



T'en fais pas, c'est une manif de fonctionnaires, il y en a donc plus de la moitié en vacances... Ils ne vont donc pas être nombreux à manifester...


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

C&#8217;est parce qu&#8217;il ne travaille pas avec les bons 




:rateau:


----------



## Jec (7 Février 2006)

Là je rentre d'un enterrement... un "vieux" parti plus vite que prévu. Carrément trop tôt. Cette semaine c'est un enterrement et un mariage dans la famille .. la preuve que ça continue.


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hin hin.




je cite :
« cest de la chienlis sauf chez Air Liquide »


----------



## Nexka (7 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Spyro en a plein, des points de réput', il a pas b'soin des vôtres. *Si vous voulez lui faire des m'amours *, utilisez un autre moyen.



Ah  ben bravo  Maintenant que l'autre papillon s'est calmée, c'est toi toi qui t'y mets!!! 

Je vais t'attacher devant la TV, des allumettes pour tenir les yeux ouverts, et je vais te passer Saw1 et saw2 si tu continues 




N'empèche j'ai vu la bande annonce de Saw2 :affraid: Ben je suis d'accord avec Roberto, je compte pas aller le voir :hein:


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé ! Il est nouveau celui là ? :love:


Non, j'ai pas mes crayons ici  

Vivement qu'ils sortent un iBook intel que je puisse l'acheter et avoir l'utiliser comme station de travail au bureau ! Comme ça je bosserai plus sur le erveur, et je pourrai faire des smileys si je veux naméoh, et puis surtout je pourrai utiliser des logiciels un peu meilleurs que ceux que j'ai là sous nunux et je pourrai me passer des illogismes de cette interface qui parfois me sort par les trous de nez...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

je crois bien qu'"elle" a précisé: "devant la télé...", c'est pour ça qu'elle sait parler aux hommes???


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

wobewto a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez lui faire des m'amours





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'attacher


 CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARTE   

_[edit] ah ben il a réagi plus vite que moi (ça m'apprendra à me relire tranquillement et tout)_

Les alumettes dans les yeux moi ça me fait penser à ce test de mon ophtalmo pour savoir si on a assez de larmes pour porter des lentilles. Il coince des petits bouts de bois dans les yeux, à la commissure (c'est joli comme mot non ?) des paupières, à l'extérieur (pas coté nez). C'est très désagréable, et j'étais tout trempé après, que même il était impressionné le monsieur avec sa grande barbe (vous le verriez, c'est un personnage, il a sous le menton tout ce qu'il a perdu sul'caillou).


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

Ben quoi c'est vrai !
Sauf que c'est pas des bouts de bois, c'est des petits papiers qui sont censés s'humidifer et indiquer si y a assez de larmes... Moi ça faisait robinet


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

Pèèèrniflard en vue !


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

Attente du plombier...:mouais:


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

ben moi je fais cuire un gratin dauphinois  dauphinois


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

d'ailleurs il est cuit le gratin,a taaaaable !


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

J'ai dit a taaaaable,eteignez moi ces p**** d'ordis,quittez MSN B**** de M**** ou je tue le chien !


----------



## NED (7 Février 2006)

L'heure du bain du petit...
Un moment de detente et d'allegrèsse....
:love:


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Un moment de souk d'éclaboussures et de hurlements, oui !
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Chez moi c'est un mix : y&#8217;a des éclaboussures mais sans les cris et avec détente(s)*. :love:


_enfin faut d'abord que je rentre chez moi et là c&#8216;est pas gagné 

*ben oui pour éclabousser y'a détente et détentes 
_


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Un moment de souk d'éclaboussures et de hurlements, oui !


pareil.....:mouais:  :rateau: :love: 
_mais deux filles_....ça crie très fort..... et là; ça braille, c'est perçant.....   
:love: :love:

P.S : _chercher mon scaphandre pour la sortie du bain...._:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je fais cuire *un gratin dauphinois Alla Bolognese.*
> :love:
> 
> Cherchez pas, je viens de l'inventer en regardant ce que je pouvais utiliser dans le réfrigérateur.
> :love:


Avec ta fameuse béchamelle aux grumeaux ?


----------



## anntraxh (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Avec ta fameuse béchamelle aux grumeaux ?



MDR 
     








Oups, pardon Roberto 
:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (7 Février 2006)

_je suis pathétique...



_


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> L'heure du bain du petit...
> Un moment de detente et d'allegrèsse....
> :love:


profite bien ned pasque quand il aura 18 ans et qu'il fera 30 cm de + que toi tu le trouvera moins gentil


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> _je suis pathétique...
> 
> 
> 
> _


Mais non, allez tournes-toi :love:


----------



## lumai (7 Février 2006)

euuuh.... Bolognaise c'est pas sensé être une sauce à base de tomate et de viande hachée ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> euuuh.... Bolognaise c'est pas sensé être une sauce à base de tomate et de viande hachée ?


You got the point.

Maintenant visualise un gratin _dauphinois,_ à la _bolognèse_, nappé de _crème_ fraiche et de _lait_. 

Tu vois ?


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

donc joubichou tire sa révérence A+


----------



## lumai (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> You got the point.
> 
> Maintenant visualise un gratin _dauphinois,_ à la _bolognèse_, nappé de _crème_ fraiche et de _lait_.
> 
> Tu vois ?



J'essaye... J'essaye...
Mais je dois avouer (désolée Roberto :rose: ) que j'ai vraiment du mal... et que ce que je visualise... 

Enfin j'imagine qu'il doit falloir goûter pour juger.

_
Et heureusement je goûterai pas :  _


----------



## Warflo (7 Février 2006)

Ben moi je m'en vais travailler  ​


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> Oui mais moi c'est de la toute-faite qui restait _(mais encore bonne)_, juste pour la couleur, avec les pommes de terre, le lait, le jambon, la crème, le gruyère...
> _C'est un peu comme des lasagnes aux pommes de terre mais sans lasagnes, et gratiné, tu vois ?_


Cadeau:


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> You got the point.
> 
> Maintenant visualise un gratin _dauphinois,_ à la _bolognèse_, nappé de _crème_ fraiche et de _lait_.
> 
> Tu vois ?




 je crois que je me sens pas bien là :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> You got the point.
> 
> Maintenant visualise un gratin _dauphinois,_ à la _bolognèse_, nappé de _crème_ fraiche et de _lait_.
> 
> Tu vois ?



Roberto Vendez : Le Ben Laden de la cuisine !


----------



## toys (8 Février 2006)

bouffe burkinabé se soir!!

trop bon mais trop mangé.

du coup s'est récup a scotché l'ordi.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bouffe burkinabé se soir!!
> 
> trop bon mais trop mangé.
> 
> du coup s'est récup *a scotché l'ordi.*


Ah tiens ! je n'avais jamais pensé à l'ordi, tu dois avoir une grande tour alors ? mais pas con : le scotch est bien plus agréable en cas de forte tension


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

Ce matin,
Essayer de penser qu'il n'y a pas que le post dans la vie.
Et oui la drogue, quel fléau....


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> You got the point.
> 
> Maintenant visualise un gratin _dauphinois,_ à la _bolognèse_, nappé de _crème_ fraiche et de _lait_.
> 
> Tu vois ?




On dirait qu'il y a un supplément pour le retour...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir fâché Roberto 

Ou alors il est malade ?


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Attente du plombier...:mouais:



Merdasse , j'l'attends toujours celui-là


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Oh tu sais tout le monde passe une fois ou l'autre une soirée en célibataire


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais tout le monde passe une fois ou l'autre une soirée en célibataire



Mouais, de si beaux rêves qui s'évanouissent de la sorte [mode cacaliméro on] mairde, c'est trop injuste [mode cacaliméro off]


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez : Casimir inside in la version chemizafleurs a dit:
			
		

> j'ai limité les risques en me contentant d'arroser ma préparation culinaire spécial Montagnards *de crème fraîche et de lait.*
> _Easy for me._
> 
> :love:



Le gloubiboulga fait encore des ravages


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2006)

les activités du matin sont passées.....:mouais:   il y aura celles de l'après midi.....:rateau:  
en attendant l'une a mangé et dort (1h à2h de répit...), l'autre est en train de manger....  

_et moi je_ _"glandouille"_ _un peu....._  :rateau: :rateau: 


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> l'avantage de travailler chez soi......





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Glandouiller???



   






_un mec déguisé avec un pyjama noir....c'est pas sérieux...... _


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2006)




----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

Là !
c'est kebab devant Macgé. Mais avec une fourchette parceque sinon les touches vont devenir grasses...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Kebab sur assiette, soirée en nuisette


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Kebab sur assiette, soirée en nuisette


Tiens j'vais dire ça ma douce et tendre pour ce soir......:love: :love:


----------



## reineman (8 Février 2006)

en ce moment, je suis à ma fenetre au vingt cinquieme étage, un gobelet de café à la main. je regarde un mec en train de chouraver le beau vélo de la meuf qui fait le nettoyage chez nous, et qui est en contrat précaire, et qui en a bien besoin de son vélo pour faire les vingts kilometres qui séparent son lieu de travail de son petit hlm en banlieue ou elle peine toute seule a éléver ses treize enfants.
D'autant que frappée de tics nerveux au bras droit et à la jambe, elle ne peut pas passer le permis, elle ne peut que balayer.
je me dis que la vie est injuste avec cette pauvre femme mais néansmoins, je suis fasciné par la technique et la promptitude avec laquelle le voleur s'est emparé du vélo.Quel artiste! chapeau bas.


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je suis à ma fenetre au vingt cinquieme étage, un gobelet de café à la main. je regarde un mec en train de chouraver le beau vélo de la meuf qui fait le nettoyage chez nous, et qui est en contrat précaire, et qui en a bien besoin de son vélo pour faire les vingts kilometres qui séparent son lieu de travail de son petit hlm en banlieue ou elle peine toute seule a éléver ses treize enfants.
> D'autant que frappée de tics nerveux au bras droit et à la jambe, elle ne peut pas passer le permis, elle ne peut que balayer.
> je me dis que la vie est injuste avec cette pauvre femme *mais néansmoins*, je suis fasciné par la technique et la promptitude avec laquelle le voleur s'est emparé du vélo.Quel artiste! chapeau bas.



MAis néanmoins... 

Pléonasme...


----------



## imimi (8 Février 2006)

Là maintenant j'ai une de ces envies de meutres qu'on ne peut malheureusement pas assouvir mais p***** qu'est-ce que ça ferait du bien !

Mon patron vient de mon pondre (oui c'est comme ça qu'il fait  ) une réunion dans 1/4 d'heure chez un client.
Et bien sûr j'ai des tonnes de papiers à préparer pour l'occasion  
Né marre, veux m'en aller !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je suis à ma fenetre au vingt cinquieme étage, un gobelet de café à la main. je regarde un mec en train de chouraver le beau vélo de la meuf qui fait le nettoyage chez nous, et qui est en contrat précaire, et qui en a bien besoin de son vélo pour faire les vingts kilometres qui séparent son lieu de travail de son petit hlm en banlieue ou elle peine toute seule a éléver ses treize enfants.
> D'autant que frappée de tics nerveux au bras droit et à la jambe, elle ne peut pas passer le permis, elle ne peut que balayer.
> je me dis que la vie est injuste avec cette pauvre femme mais néansmoins, je suis fasciné par la technique et la promptitude avec laquelle le voleur s'est emparé du vélo.Quel artiste! chapeau bas.



La dernière fois que j'ai vu ça, j'ai failli me foutre sur la gueule avec le mec, mais au final, il s'est barré... 
T'avais pas moyen de réagir?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'ai une de ces envies de meutres qu'on ne peut malheureusement pas assouvir mais p***** qu'est-ce que ça ferait du bien !
> 
> Mon patron vient de mon pondre (oui c'est comme ça qu'il fait  ) une réunion dans 1/4 d'heure chez un client.
> Et bien sûr j'ai des tonnes de papiers à préparer pour l'occasion
> Né marre, veux m'en aller !


Mais tu vas t'en aller..... Chez ton client !
De quoi te plains-tu ?






Là maintenant, tous mes chefs sont malades/en réunion/en vacances/je sais pas où et je m'en fous.

Dans mon coin, je m'amuse à pondre trois/quatre lignes de code récursives plutôt qu'un gros paté de vingt lignes plein de if...then...else.
Super marrant (si si)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je suis à ma fenetre au vingt cinquieme étage, un gobelet de café à la main. je regarde un mec en train de chouraver le beau vélo de la meuf qui fait le nettoyage chez nous, et qui est en contrat précaire, et qui en a bien besoin de son vélo pour faire les vingts kilometres qui séparent son lieu de travail de son petit hlm en banlieue ou elle peine toute seule a éléver ses treize enfants.
> D'autant que frappée de tics nerveux au bras droit et à la jambe, elle ne peut pas passer le permis, elle ne peut que balayer.
> je me dis que la vie est injuste avec cette pauvre femme mais néansmoins, je suis fasciné par la technique et la promptitude avec laquelle le voleur s'est emparé du vélo.Quel artiste! chapeau bas.


rennesman, revient !!!
Il y a ton double "gentil" qui s'essaye à la provoc !!!


----------



## Lila (8 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je suis à ma fenetre au vingt cinquieme étage, un gobelet de café à la main. je regarde un mec en train de chouraver le beau vélo de la meuf qui fait le nettoyage chez nous, et qui est en contrat précaire, et qui en a bien besoin de son vélo pour faire les vingts kilometres qui séparent son lieu de travail de son petit hlm en banlieue ou elle peine toute seule a éléver ses treize enfants.
> D'autant que frappée de tics nerveux au bras droit et à la jambe, elle ne peut pas passer le permis, elle ne peut que balayer.
> je me dis que la vie est injuste avec cette pauvre femme mais néansmoins, je suis fasciné par la technique et la promptitude avec laquelle le voleur s'est emparé du vélo.Quel artiste! chapeau bas.




..;ahhhh wéééé! c trop ...j'imagine en plus la gueule de la pôv tâche de femme de ménage qui va devoir, après sa journée de travail, rentrer en boitant (et en pleurant son vélo) par un RER tardif où bien entendu, elle se fera agréssé et pété sa gueule de prolo....et le kif c'est de penser au mec qui quelques heures avant était en train  de fourguer le vélo volé contre un dose de crack qu'il aura fumé discretement derrière la station de RER, tard le soir. Ensuite il sautera par dessus la barrière pour choper le dernier train, dans le quel il en profitera pour agresser sauvagement une pôve conne qu'a les yeux tous rougis...sûrement qu'elle a du pleurer( donc c'est une faible!!!!)...

et comme ça on se sent appartenir à la grande race humaine, espèce supérieure s'il en est, du règne animal !!!!!!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Février 2006)

il est très fort ce Reinnesssmaannn!!!  :love:


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2006)

> Toutes les lignes de votre correspondant sont occupées. Veuillez rappeler ultérieurement


----------



## bens (8 Février 2006)

*là maintenant,*
je contemple des toutes petites enveloppes colorées que je vient d'acheter... elle sont vraiment trop belles :love: ... je vais pouvoir envoyer des tout petits mots...

et puis,
... enfin, un rayon de soleil... :love:  :love: ... ça met un peu de baume au coeur !

une journée qui va en s'améliorant !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

Ce soir,
remonter le boulevard,
à droite, longer le cimetière,
passer par derrière
la grande arche,
des types sont là qui vient dans de vieilles R25
le long de cités moches.

et puis, encore marcher longtemps,
ce soir j'ai piscine.​


----------



## Lila (8 Février 2006)

*là maintenant,*
je vais essayer de ma natchav plus tôt pour aller à la piscine ...because toutes les raisons que j'ai donné avant-hier ...mais j'ai pas pu y aller parce qu'un maire est dcd accidentellement et qu'il a fallu que je fasse un communiqué de presse urrgentisssime et que j'ai raté l'heure dela piscine...c con hein ? (pour la piscine).....:mouais:  

donc la j'ai un peu les abeilles qu'en plus hier je me suis pris une prune que j'avais même pas rien fait...que ce matin je me suis nické le dos en soulevant un carton de saloperies que je suis allé acheter en cata à 8h30 pour nourir une bande de pingoins(costard cravate)venus en rénionite dans nos locaux......

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh  :hosto: 

bon donc je vais gartter 1  et aller nager avec ma naïde..et lui faire alerte a Malibu à buche!!!!


----------



## Dory (8 Février 2006)

Un bon thé de "Mariage" le calme...


----------



## Nexka (8 Février 2006)

La je rentre de mon exposé d'Anglais.  Et j'ai fait sensation  :love: ... Enfin pas grace à mon exposé :hein: Mais à cause de l'Ibook. 
"Rhooooo  Il est trop beau ton ordinateur :love: il est tout blanc :love: "
" Ah oui, c'est la même marque que les iPods là  Ils font des ordinateurs aussi??  "
" Et c'est quoi la puissance du processeur??   "...
Oui bon on va peut être s'arreter là hein!!  J'ai un exposé à faire moi :mouais:


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Un bon thé de "Mariage" le calme...


Idem 
Le parfumé "Marco Polo"


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le parfumé "Marco Polo"


Y a deux niveaux de lecture ou je me la mord


----------



## Stargazer (8 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Idem
> Le parfumé "Marco Polo"




Je sentais que ça allais te faire réagir ça ...


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je rentre de mon exposé d'Anglais.  Et j'ai fait sensation  :love: ... Enfin pas grace à mon exposé :hein: Mais à cause de l'Ibook.
> "Rhooooo  Il est trop beau ton ordinateur :love: il est tout blanc :love: "
> " Ah oui, c'est la même marque que les iPods là  Ils font des ordinateurs aussi??  "
> " Et c'est quoi la puissance du processeur??   "...
> Oui bon on va peut être s'arreter là hein!!  J'ai un exposé à faire moi :mouais:



Et tu ne les as pas tenus en respect avec ton sabre laser ! 




			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu veux joindre la hotline d'ALICE ?



Qui ??? 
Ha non ! Pas quelqu'un d'autre d'injoignable à joindre ! :hein:


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a deux niveaux de lecture ou je me la mord




Désolée... 
Courage à toi ! C'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer !  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Désolée...
> Courage à toi ! C'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer !  :rateau:




Ca dépend surtout de comment c'est fait pour parler de mauvais moment ...


----------



## Nexka (8 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et tu ne les as pas tenus en respect avec ton sabre laser !




Si si, je leur ai même prété!!  Ca les a occupés un bon bout de temps, j'ai put faire mon exposé tranquille :love: 




Bon là faut que je me grouille :hein: Mais parents arrivent dans 2h et j'ai toujours pas fait le ménage :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Février 2006)

Et hop la fée jedi se transforme en fée du logis ... C'est fort !


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a deux niveaux de lecture ou je me la mord



Quelle souplesse SM!!!


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2006)

là je suis complètement à plat......:mouais:  ... vivement qu'elle rentre du boulot pour prendre un peu le relais !! .....


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2006)

Apéro time...

A plus tard....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

Ce soir on visionne "l'ennui"
D'après la boîte du dvd c'est cochon :rose:


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)

là maintenant je digère ma choucoute en buvant un petit expresso, après je me mate "Coffee And Cigarettes" de Jim Jarmusch avec un paquet de clopes et une vielle téquila tout en ayant un oeil sur le bar.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir on visionne "l'ennui"
> D'après la boîte du dvd c'est cochon :rose:


Tu n'aimes pas le "cochon" ? allez viens plus près de tonton sm


----------



## toys (8 Février 2006)

de retour du café !! une bonne soirée (surtout drôle grace a trois quatre énervé de la bouteille qui nous on fait des sketche digne des plus grand....)s'est de l'humour ils était d'un lourd.

au final coup de téléphone au bar et 1 des poivreau dans le fossé (riens de grave que de la taule froissé) 

enfin bon! l'alcool au volant s'est vraiment pas bon!


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

Fini le dessin de la tronche de cake de mon copain....et dodo


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui, récupération d'un Rouge Gorge avec laile gauche abîméeLa journée commence bien:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Sauté avec des raisins secs c'est délicieux


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

Je suis pas sur quil apprécie lidée.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Février 2006)

coucou du boulot


----------



## NED (9 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, récupération d'un Rouge Gorge avec laile gauche abîméeLa journée commence bien:mouais:


Purée c'est chaud ça, ptit trognon....:love: 
tu vas le nourir en t'en occuper?


----------



## imimi (9 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sur quil apprécie lidée.


 
Faut surtout pas lui demander, il va t'dire non à coup sûr.
C'est c** un piaf, ça sait pas c'qui est bon, ça mange des vers de terre :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée c'est chaud ça, ptit trognon....:love:
> tu vas le nourir en t'en occuper?



je vais l&#8217;emmener chez le vétérinaire cet après midi pour voir si il peut faire quelque chose pour lui (Le doc pouvait pas le voir ce matin, il opère toute la matinée).



			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> Faut surtout pas lui demander, il va t'dire non à coup sûr.
> C'est c** un piaf, ça sait pas c'qui est bon, ça mange des vers de terre :mouais:  :rateau:



  Il doit bien manger, il me semble gras. C'est bon signe en hiver


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Purée c'est chaud ça, ptit trognon....:love:
> tu vas le nourir en t'en occuper?


Ah les gorges rouges ! au début j'y croyais pas mais une strangulation augmente manifestement l'effet


----------



## NED (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah les gorges rouges ! au début j'y croyais pas mais une strangulation augmente manifestement l'effet


Je doute de ton titre "vénérable sage" là...tout d'un coup.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens de rajouter une fleur de nénuphar à mon dock, à côté de la plume, du papillon et de l'illet-d'Inde rose.




*Ca va Rob'*
PAs trop mal au porte monnaie ?





 
:hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir on visionne "l'ennui"
> D'après la boîte du dvd c'est cochon :rose:




Non non... Ca porte bien son nom, c'est tout :sleep:


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2006)

Là mes parents traitent mon chat de "Sumo" :mouais: 

Je comprend pas... Elle est pas grosse, juste un peu enveloppée


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Là j'en ai marre que quelqu'un touche depuis trois jours mes échantillons lardés de "danger acide, ne pas toucher, ne pas soulever le couvercle". Allez cette fois un peu de peroxide d'hydrogène 20% sur lesdits couvercles et cette personne comprendra vraiment pourquoi ne pas toucher. Pas de pitié.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sauté avec des raisins secs c'est délicieux



Ben, t'as intérêt à mettre la dose de raisins sec si tu veux être calé avec ça, parce qu'UN rouge gorge ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là mes parents traitent mon chat de "Sumo" :mouais:
> 
> Je comprend pas... Elle est pas grosse, juste un peu enveloppée



Y doivent aimer la BD, et lire Grimmy, tes parents !


----------



## imimi (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'en ai marre que quelqu'un touche depuis trois jours mes échantillons lardés de "danger acide, ne pas toucher, ne pas soulever le couvercle".


Tu mets des p'tits mots "NE PAS TOUCHER" sur tes flacons et tu veux qu'on résiste à l'appel contre l'autorité établie qu'ils ne manquent pas de provoquer ???




Une idée le péroxide  
Spèce de sadique !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Disons que sur la peau c'est pas dangereux, mais ça fait mal, très très très mal. Et ça laisse une tache blanche de coupable


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2006)

Si c'est une fille toute mimi, tu te sentiras mal et coupable


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2006)

Que dalle, il en profitera pour la chouchouter après


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais non enfin, au contraire, ce serait un prétexte pour :
> *1/*La gronder en lui faisant entrevoir les dangers épouvantables induis par son comportement.
> *2/*La consoler avec un rien de timidité navrée tandis qu'elle sanglotera en cherchant sa respiration.
> *3/*Lui proposer la formule chimique pour effacer les traces blanches.
> ...



Je viens de lire l'histoire du distributeur à savon dans le topic Blague du lundi et là, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai fait le rapprochement entre les deux...




Je m'égare...:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Disons que sur la peau c'est pas dangereux, mais ça fait mal, très très très mal.


Ça fait si mal que ça ? À 20% ? Vraiment ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait si mal que ça ? À 20% ? Vraiment ?


J'ai juste testé à 35%, avec ça tu danses le lac des cygnes en fredonnant un air de mötörhead dans le labo, alors, par extension, 20% ça doit le faire  y a qu'à rincer 15 minutes à l'eau courrante puis admirer sa blonditude 

A 3% c'est un désinfectant pour les petites plaies (en tout cas à l'armée)  

T'as pas une idée derrière la tête au moins :affraid: dans ce cas j'ai beaucoup mieux 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est une fille toute mimi, tu te sentiras mal et coupable


Il/elle prend ses responsabilités après sa formation ad'hoc. Ce qui n'empêche pas l'approche roberto.  

Me faire perdre 72h de boulot en contaminant mes échantillons _pour s'âmuser_ c'est vraiment pas malin-malin non plus.


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Février 2006)

sans blagues (si possible  ), tu fais quoi comme boulot ? (enfin si tu veux bien le dire, genre de manière concise  si tu veux pas plus)


----------



## reineman (9 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> sans blagues (si possible  ), tu fais quoi comme boulot ? (enfin si tu veux bien le dire, genre de manière concise  si tu veux pas plus)


il est taxidermiste de formation et thanatopracteur en cdd


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> sans blagues (si possible  ), tu fais quoi comme boulot ? (enfin si tu veux bien le dire, genre de manière concise  si tu veux pas plus)


Non mais, t'es fou?

Si il te met au courant, il est obligé de de tuer ensuite.


Toi, et toute ta famille.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A 3% c'est un désinfectant pour les petites plaies (en tout cas à l'armée)


Oui, c'est la fameuse eau oxygénée. On en trouve également en solution à 5% pour la décoloration des poils et des cheveux (blondes peroxydées). Mais je n'avais jamais réalisé qu'à haute dose cela puisse être à ce point dangereux.


----------



## Dory (9 Février 2006)

Certains s'en servent pour se blanchir les dents


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2006)

Dangereux, oui et non... Ça pique, quoi ! 
Dans le spectre de ce qu'on peut trouver dans un labo, c'est pas trop mauvais encore


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dangereux, oui et non... Ça pique, quoi !
> Dans le spectre de ce qu'on peut trouver dans un labo, c'est pas trop mauvais encore


Tu as bien fait de préciser ta réponse car, d'après Wikipédia, pur ou en pourcentage élevé, c'est un irritant très toxique pouvant déboucher sur une issue fatale...


----------



## toys (9 Février 2006)

dit cortex on fait quoi ce soir?

comme tous les soir minus, on essaye de conquérir LE MONDE.........


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est la fameuse eau oxygénée. On en trouve également en solution à 5% pour la décoloration des poils et des cheveux (blondes peroxydées). Mais je n'avais jamais réalisé qu'à haute dose cela puisse être à ce point dangereux.





			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Certains s'en servent pour se blanchir les dents


:affraid:


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien fait de préciser ta réponse car, d'après Wikipédia, pur ou en pourcentage élevé, c'est un irritant très toxique pouvant déboucher sur une issue fatale...



Le maximum que j'ai vu en labo c'est du 30 %. Et au pire, comme l'a dit SM, ça brûle... Pas pire que de la javel 
Des trucs bien plus dangereux sont de manipulation quotidienne en labo : cancérigènes par contact cutané, neurodégénératif par inhalation, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Bon, là tout de suite, je vais aller me faire papouiller dans le dos.
C'est dire à quel point je m'en vais chez le coiffeur.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est un *Full Pack Détente* ??
> 
> :love:


Non. Je n'ai pas dit "au" coiffeur.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il est taxidermiste de formation et thanatopracteur en cdd


Exactement. Et si tu suis le lien de Do©, je produis même du monergol que je place dans le *** de certains : j'aime quand je plante, le soir, quelques écureuils et autres fouines au bout de tiges et je les fais s'envoler dans le ciel.


----------



## toys (9 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> neurodégénératif par inhalation, etc...



ha s'est comme sur mes bibrons quand j'était petit, il y avais sa de marqué dessus.


----------



## Dory (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


Un membre de ma famille est dentiste ,ses patients  l'ont utilisé pour le blanchiment des dents.


----------



## toys (9 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu savais lire et écrire à l'époque ?
> 
> Et que s'est il passé ??
> 
> :mouais:


dégénérésensse dès systèmes synaptique .


je crois que j'ai mis un poils trop de é et de è


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2006)

Et puis SM, une question  Comment tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui ont touchés à tes petits tubes??? :hein: 

Si ça se trouve c'est juste le technicien de surface...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Là, à autant ramer,
mon gentil PC
va bientôt arriver
au moins à new-York.

Open-space tout blanc,
et des DELL noirs,
faute de goût.....

Qu'aujourd'hui le jour est long.​


----------



## bens (9 Février 2006)

*là maintenant*
j'enfile mon joguinge... et je vais à la gym   ... chui vraiment pas motivée...   :sleep: 
m'enfin... je sais qu'au final, je serais contente d'y être allée...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et puis SM, une question  Comment tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui ont touchés à tes petits tubes??? :hein:
> 
> Si ça se trouve c'est juste le technicien de surface...


Y sont interdit de labo et en sont fort content  

Sans blague un truc protégé qui change de place et de configuration ça se fait pas tout seul


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2006)

Là je viens d'amener mon chat chez le véto... :mouais: 

Ya quelques mois elle est tombée du 3 éme étage :affraid: , et donc je raconte ça au docteur, et elle me fait (le véto) "Ah bon? Et elle a rien eut??? C'est étonnant vu le poid qu'elle fait :hein: "

Je crois que je vais finir pas me vexer là :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Drôlement méchant avec Saucisse le véto ouais


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sans blague un truc protégé qui change de place et de configuration ça se fait pas tout seul



Tu sais pas, tu as peut être découvert une super nouvelle molècule 

Un peu comme dans une bd de Gaston Lagaffe, où un de ses mélange se promene tout seul dans les bureaux en fesant fondre tout sur son passage


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2006)

Elle a dû être dopée au Roberto's Gloubiboulga©


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elle a dû être dopée au Roberto's Gloubiboulga©


Celui à la bé©hamelle ?


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2006)

SM a dit:
			
		

> Celui à la bé©hamelle ?



Oui bah depuis septembre elle a dut digérer quand même :hein: 

Quoique.... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pas, tu as peut être découvert une super nouvelle molècule
> 
> Un peu comme dans une bd de Gaston Lagaffe, où un de ses mélange se promene tout seul dans les bureaux en fesant fondre tout sur son passage



Sauf que le mélange de Gaston était, en plus, censé être comestible, une sauce piquante, si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2006)

ptain parlez pas de chat... ce abruti qui nous fait office d'animal de compagnie revient une fois de plus d'un séjour chez le véto (2ém en 15 jours, 5 ém en 1 an)... ce couillon s'est encore batu... apparemment il a encore perdu  :mouais: :hein:  

Avant :





Après :





(Monsieur fait la tronche ! c'est sûr qu'avec la parabole, ça va moins le faire pour draguer les chattes du quartier...  )

Sinon, le véto me reconnait maintenant, j'ai droit à un grand bonjour et à une poignée de main... tu m'étonnes... 80  à chaque fois...  :rateau: 

Tiens en parlant de zanimaux... ce crétin (oui, le chat), lui aussi adore les rouges-gorges... mais bizarement, il s'en désinterresse totalement quand ils ne bougent plus...  :casse: :sick:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Février 2006)

là je me rend compte à que je dois quand même être déprimé en ce moment...au point de poster des photos du chat et d'oiseau mort !!!!  :rateau: 

PS : Donne chat, tatoué, vacciné, pas tout à fait cicatrisé...


----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là je me rend compte à que je dois quand même être déprimé en ce moment...au point de poster des photos du chat et d'oiseau mort !!!!  :rateau:
> 
> PS : Donne chat, tatoué, vacciné, pas tout à fait cicatrisé...


Merci mais j'ai le même à la maison (en plus de KIKI):rose: :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Le cavalier Blanc (9 Février 2006)

Salut, 

Bon désolé mais j'ai rien a voir avec le sujet je cherche juste à dépixeliser une pauvre image jpg chopé sur ternet; qqn connaitrait il un logiciel a la con, facile (paske je suis pas trop doué faut le dire!) 
Ah oui, je suis sur mac! 

merci!


----------



## rezba (9 Février 2006)

Y'a un cavalier blanc qui s'est paumé, il est entré dans le bar avec son cheval.

Une tournée.

Pour la peine, tu va nous raconter ce que tu as ressenti la dernière fois que tu as croisé une jolie fille.
Et plus vite que ça.


----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2006)

Pour moi la semaine est finie,donc je vais me faire un pèrniflard de compète


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Là maintenant,
j'ai cru voir passer un cavalier blanc...

On l'appeeeeeeele
on l'appeeeeeeele......​


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2006)

C'est LuiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII le cavalier blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAnnnnnnnnc!!!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Février 2006)

Tu veux lui filer le tuyau ??? Quel dévouement ... Très urbain de ta part !


----------



## reineman (9 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là je me rend compte à que je dois quand même être déprimé en ce moment...au point de poster des photos du chat et d'oiseau mort !!!!  :rateau:
> 
> PS : Donne chat, tatoué, vacciné, pas tout à fait cicatrisé...



fais le castrer ton chat...il se battra plus...


----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> fais le castrer ton chat...il se battra plus...


et après y sera tout légume le gros chat à sa mémère


----------



## reineman (9 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> et après y sera tout légume le gros chat à sa mémère



pas forcément non, ça dépend du caractere du chat..disons qu'il sera plus calme mais pas forcément moins joueur...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> pas forcément non, ça dépend du caractere du chat..disons qu'il sera plus calme mais pas forcément moins joueur...




    :rateau:  
Et pour les humains ...


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> fais le castrer ton chat...il se battra plus...


Ou donne lui une arme ou prend lui des cours de karaté, il perdra moins


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> Celle que goûte Lebrac avant de courir sur les murs et de finir en poirier dans le lavabo ??
> 
> :love:



Ah nan, celle là, c'en était une autre, Lebrac était pressenti pour la goûter aussi, mais il n'a pas pu, la sauce s'étant échappée et ayant déclarée son indépendance sitôt l'ouverture du bocal !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Là maintenant j'observe la grève "la plus importante dpeuis 1947" en suisse. 300 grévistes depuis 17 jours 

Y bloquent même pas les trains !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> va falloir que je leur explique le truc une nouvelle fois, en insistant un peu.


Ça c'est la plaie qui te fait perdre patience. "Prenez des notes", rien. M'sieur c'est d'jà plus quoi ? 

Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'observe la grève "la plus importante dpeuis 1947" en suisse. 300 grévistes depuis 17 jours
> 
> Y bloquent même pas les trains !



Des grèvistes suisses, on aura tout vu :mouais:


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Des grèvistes suisses, on aura tout vu :mouais:


et bientôt ils veulent y implanté des pauvres voir si il arrive a devenir riche.



bon a part cette connerie matinée bricolage dans la maison je me suis roulé dans la laine de roche c'est du bonheur le petit côté qui gratte puis douche et là je me prépare pour aller au taf!!


----------



## imimi (10 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je me suis roulé dans la laine de roche c'est du bonheur le petit côté qui gratte


 
aaaaah, les p'tits bonheurs solitaires...
 
 
:rose:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Des grèvistes suisses, on aura tout vu :mouais:


 

 Et ben oui, même chez-nous en Suisse c'est des choses qui arrivent :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Surement des étrangers.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Là j'me dis qu'j'aurais pas du essayer de rattraper l'échantillon dans l'ferrocyanide avec mes cinq doigts,  j'ai les ongles jaune fluo et la peau bordeau, quelle faute de gout


----------



## imimi (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'me dis qu'j'aurais pas du essayer de rattraper l'échantillon dans l'ferrocyanide avec mes cinq doigts, j'ai les ongles jaune fluo et la peau bordeau, quelle faute de gout


 
L'important est d'avoir les chaussettes assorties


----------



## imimi (10 Février 2006)

Heu sinon là je mange des "gateaux de régime" de ma collègue-d'en-face-qui-n'en-veut-plus-de-ses-gateaux-de-régime et j'me dis que j'préfère quand même les gateaux de ma collègue-d'en-face-mais-de-l'autre-en-face (vous me suivez :mouais: ) qui elle ne fait pas de régime   

J'ai une p'tite faim :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Parait qu'les peptides en trop on les élimine*.

Ok je sors


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu sinon là je mange des "gateaux de régime" de ma collègue-d'en-face-qui-n'en-veut-plus-de-ses-gateaux-de-régime et j'me dis que j'préfère quand même les gateaux de ma collègue-d'en-face-mais-de-l'autre-en-face (vous me suivez :mouais: ) qui elle ne fait pas de régime
> 
> J'ai une p'tite faim :rose:


Tu as deux faces !

Ca n'est pas bon, les gateaux de régime.

Moi, hier soir, je me suis goinfré une tarte au chocolat maison
Miam, miam, miam.

Là maintenant, ça sent le week-end
(oh oui, c'est le week-end, c'est comme ça qu'on les aime)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'me dis qu'j'aurais pas du essayer de rattraper l'échantillon dans l'ferrocyanide avec mes cinq doigts,  j'ai les ongles jaune fluo et la peau bordeau, quelle faute de gout



Ben, t'inquiète pas, de toute façon, d'ici deux trois jours, ils tomberont d'eux même, ça se verra plus !


----------



## joubichou (10 Février 2006)

là je prépare les bagages et cette nuit départ au ski,donc à dans huit jours,passez tous une bonne semaine


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là je prépare les bagages et cette nuit départ au ski,donc à dans huit jours,passez tous une bonne semaine




Même pas en rêve on te souterait bonnes vacances...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'me dis qu'j'aurais pas du essayer de rattraper l'échantillon dans l'ferrocyanide avec mes cinq doigts,  j'ai les ongles jaune fluo et la peau bordeau, quelle faute de gout



bon la censure frappe aussi les commentaires de cdb -> fist ****ing ! ....   :rateau:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (10 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Même pas en rêve on te souterait bonnes vacances...



T'as raison, quand je pense que je viens de me taper 4 heures de ménages chez moi, pendant mon jour de repos.  

Des fois je me dis que c'est con que ma femme soit partie  Enfin de toutes  manières elles ne faisait rien


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, quand je pense que je viens de me taper 4 heures de ménages chez moi, pendant mon jour de repos.
> 
> Des fois je me dis que c'est con que ma femme soit partie  Enfin de toutes  manières elles ne faisait rien



Ah? toi aussi?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (10 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah? toi aussi?



Vivement que je sois riche que je me paie une femme de ménage. Enfin, en tout bien tout honneur, hein  

PS : Cool ta signature, c'est une phrase que je répète souvent


----------



## mamyblue (10 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> là je prépare les bagages et cette nuit départ au ski,donc à dans huit jours,passez tous une bonne semaine


 


Et ben voîlà chui enfin rentrée, on est vraiment bien à la maison.   Joubichou, moi je te souhaite une bonne semaine, profite bien et j'espère que tu auras le beau temps.  Bonnes vacances et à bientôt ! Mamyblue


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Bon, aujourd'hui je me suis crut lundi toute la journée 
Alors du coup j'suis vachement contente : il m'en faut peu  

Demain dentiste à 10h30 : c'est moins drôle mais non moins nécééssaire  

Et puis voilà, une vie passionnante quoi !


----------



## Hippocampe (10 Février 2006)

merci pour la réponse à ma question


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> merci pour la réponse à ma question



C'est quoi la question ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

La question, c'est : "c'est quoi, la question ?" !


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La question, c'est : "c'est quoi, la question ?" !




La réponse: " pourquoi cette question ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Ben ... pour avoir la réponse, tiens


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2006)

*là maintenant ;*
gros fou-rire avec Marie : on a entendu Nelson Monfort dire « la puissance de l'anus de Boticelli »  sans se concerter « Quetzalk : un consult&#8217; de couple une »

sur ce je vous laisse à vos rêves


_et innondez pas trop ça va finir par se voir_


----------



## Hippocampe (10 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la question ?



celle-ci, à l'attention du Monsieur à moustache  et qui était restée sans réponses


----------



## La mouette (10 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> celle-ci, à l'attention du Monsieur à moustache  et qui était restée sans réponses




Réponse:


----------



## NED (10 Février 2006)

Là ?
Je lis le message de La mouette, et je me dis que c'est vraiment une feignasse....


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Février 2006)

Heureusement qu'il existe des moments ou le moral est au plus bas sans quoi l'on ne saurait profiter de ceux ou il est bon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il existe des moments ou le moral est au plus bas sans quoi l'on ne saurait profiter de ceux ou il est bon.




*Je cours chercher mes instruments de torture*
afin de t'expliquer expressément ce que signifie le bien être alors.


----------



## jojoleretour (11 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je cours chercher mes instruments de torture*
> afin de t'expliquer expressément ce que signifie le bien être alors.





SM tu parle de SM
(SadoM... )


----------



## macelene (11 Février 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Gentil frère qui part au ski aujourd'hui, train à 7 heures, et n'oublie pas de me réveiller en claquant la porte, à 5h30. Je vais encore être d'une humeur massacrante aujourd'hui.




Adorables NAins qui partent ce matin à 7 heures et qui qui n'oublient pas de nous réveiller pour les accompagner.... Je vais être d'une humeur charmante toute la semaine. :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Février 2006)

Là je m'apercois à l'instant que j'ai 24 fenetres Firefoscque d'ouverte sur ApéroMax :rateau: 
Inquiétant !


----------



## MACcossinelle (11 Février 2006)

là...
remise de mes emotions..

soirée d'hier : 

-j'ai retrouvé un pote de CE1,  petit retour 10ans en arrière..! :rose: 
-j'ai appris que mon "ex" (appelation détestable) revenait en france demain (soit aujourd'hui) :rose:
- et je me suis faites sequestrer avec deux copines dans un bar par le videur et le patron, deux metres de haut, deux metres de larges...:mouais: ceci pendant 25minutes, impossible de sortir du bar, tout ça pour une histoire de manque de respect alors qu'on s'est faites agresser dès que nous sommes rentrées...

tout ça pour me lever ce matin tôt, pour une superbe interro d'svt que j'ai foiré...

et bien sur je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles...


----------



## Patamach (11 Février 2006)

Café clope en slip devant l'ordi. 
La flemme d'aller prendre la douche.
C'est l'heure de la sieste des ptis nains, , la bataille fut rude ce matin : projection de purée jusquau plafond,  coulis de framboise qui a terminé sa course sur le chat, pleurs, cris, rigolades, bref j'adore 
Allez hop dans 5mn je bouge.


----------



## benjamin (11 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Adorables NAins qui partent ce matin à 7 heures et qui qui n'oublient pas de nous réveiller pour les accompagner.... Je vais être d'une humeur charmante toute la semaine. :rateau:


Au moins, j'ai redormi jusque 10h30. Ce qui ne m'empêchera pas d'être désagréable.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> tout ça pour me lever ce matin tôt, pour une superbe interro d'svt que j'ai foiré...


J't'entraine mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## Pierrou (11 Février 2006)

là je viens d'arriver chez moi, j'ai fini de manger et je savoure le plaisir qu'un ouikande de farniente m'attend !!


----------



## mamyblue (11 Février 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, j'ai redormi jusque 10h30. Ce qui ne m'empêchera pas d'être désagréable.


 



  A bon, pourquoi désagréable... Sorti du lit sur le pied gauche peut-être... Aller bonne journée quand même!


----------



## Pierrou (11 Février 2006)

****** ça fait trois plombe que j'ai rien posté dans avec la tete moi !! 

je m'y remettrai pendant les vacances !


----------



## toys (11 Février 2006)

j'ai encore une foi pas comprit se qui m'est arrivé hier soir.

petite soirée pépére au café a discuté taf en jouent au billard avec les rctc puis on bouge a leur local jusque la tout vas bien et puis boum badaboum coup de tel d'un pote:"yo mec, qu'es tu fou sur Nantes?
-je suis chez les rctc!!!
-viens on bouge dans un café "boite"

la soiré chez les rctc touchant a sa fin :"OK"

résultat pas assez dormit réveillé a 13H53 pour être au taf a 14 

tête dans le cul.


----------



## ange_63 (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

HA enfin il fait beau ici! 
ça donne envie d'aller en ville...faut encore que j'arrive à me motiver pour me bouger du canapé!! 
 

Arfff et pis j'ai rien à y faire en ville...
Du shopping? bin non, faut des sous...:rose:  



AperoMAx alors?!


----------



## toys (11 Février 2006)

s'est dure le taf là

trop la tête dans le cul et en plus on part sur un concert pour bossé se soir la journée vas être longue.


----------



## La mouette (11 Février 2006)

Chouette !!! un coups blues comme j'en ai pas eu depuis un certain temps...sympa comme ça , ça ne peut aller mieux après. :mouais: 

Vais pas me prendre la tête avec les petits problèmes de job, des mini soucis fiscaux, et quelques autres petits détails sans importances...

Une petite bibine sur la terrasse avec un peu de musiques feront l'affaire...

A pluche...


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2006)

la ? euh je viens de trouver sur le net l'arbre généalogique de la famille fait par un cousin éloigné donc mes plus vieux ancêtre s'appelai Jacques et marguerite :rateau: mais ils sont né avant 1692 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2006)

Là tout de suite je viens de rentrer chez moi
J'ai passé la plupart de la journée avec ma mère 
et elle a même rit en regardant "un air de famille"  

Depuis que je suis partie de chez moi je m'entends super bien avec elle
ça m'aurait jamais venu à l'idée de passer une journée avec ma mère avant ....

Aurais - je grandit ?  :bebe: 

Bon sinon ce soir je me fais une soirée en tête à tête avec moi même !

Il serait temps de fair les choses que l'on remet à demain
Ah oui demain


----------



## NED (11 Février 2006)

Là ?
J'invite du monde à manger à la maison. Un va se faire une bonne bouffe...MIAM !!
Et se boire du bon pinard...


----------



## Franswa (11 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, je vais surement partir en soirée (bretonne )


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? euh je viens de trouver sur le net l'arbre généalogique de la famille fait par un cousin éloigné donc mes plus vieux ancêtre s'appelai Jacques et marguerite :rateau: mais ils sont né avant 1692 :rateau:



Y zavaient quoi comme Mac ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Là ?
> J'invite du monde à manger à la maison. Un va se faire une bonne bouffe...MIAM !!
> Et se boire du bon pinard...


Genre paté cornichon ?


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2006)

Là je viens tout juste de rentrer d'une super journée avec mes parents et mon petit frère :love:
On est allé au stade de France voir le match de Rugby  Puis on est allé à la villette voir l'expo sur John Lennon :love: puis on a finit dans un resto chinois trop bon de chez trop bon :rateau:  

Cooool  Bon now je vais me coucher, suis toute morte!!


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Cooool  Bon now je vais me coucher, suis toute morte!!




vous prendrez bien un doigt ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

la mort est le désir sexuel


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2006)

une 2 em vodka ?


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la mort est le désir sexuel



Peut être mais ya mon papa, ma maman et mon petit frère chez moi :rateau: Alors je me tiens bien


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2006)

mais quand ils ne sont pas la tu sors tes menottes  j'ai des liens si tu veux :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors je me tiens bien


Tu parles de cette goutte de sang qui coule au fond de la gorge, assez basique, légèrement rapeuse et qui te sussure, avec le corps à côté, que cette nuit n'augure pas un réveil sur un lendemain _imaginable_ ?


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais quand ils ne sont pas la tu sors tes menottes  j'ai des liens si tu veux :rateau:


   

Je ne nie absolument pas  



Là ma maman elle veut faire une lessive :affraid: Je dois lui rappeller qu'elle n'est pas dans son plein pied à Baigorri à 800 m de toute autre habitation.... 
Non maman!!  On fait pas de lessive à 22h30 dans un apartement


----------



## supermoquette (11 Février 2006)

****** --> o


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2006)

L'air du temps, là, tout ça... je taffe...


----------



## ange_63 (11 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps, là, tout ça... je taffe...



.............:love: 
.......:love: :rose: :love: 
..:love: :rose: ....:rose: :love: 
:love: :rose: ........:rose: :love: 
:love: :rose: ........:rose: :love: 
..:love: :rose: ....:rose: :love:
.......:love: :rose: :love: 
............:love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'air du temps, là, tout ça... je taffe...


ça arrive même à des gens bien.......   
 

P.S : _z'ai 'rus voir des smileys....même des mosaïques de smileys !!...._


----------



## ange_63 (11 Février 2006)

...................  ... 
.............     
......     ........     
...........       
................     

Je vois pas du tout de quoi tu veux parler...


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

..........     ..   :love: 
.....    :love: :rose: :love: 
.    .:love: :rose: ....:rose: :love: 

:rose::love:
:rose::love:
:rose: .......       .:rose: :love: 
  :love: :rose: ........:rose: :love: 
.      .:love: :rose: ....:rose: :love:
.....     .    .:love: :rose: :love: 
......         :love:.                               :love:,
???


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

...................  ... 
........     
........    
     
...........     

Non non j'vois toujours pas...


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

.................:love: 
...........:love: :rose: :love: 
:love: :rose: ....:rose: :love: 
..:rose: :love: 
..:rose: :love: 
:love: :rose: ....:rose: :love:
...........:love: :rose: :love: 
.................:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2006)

pouvez pas aller faire vos trucs dégueulasses sur le toubar ... :hein::rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2006)

Là, maintenant, j'ai repris une deuxième fois des moules. 

'nuit. :sleep:


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> .................:love:
> ...........:love: :rose: :love:
> :love: :rose: ....:rose: :love:
> ..:rose: :love:
> ...


 Tain t'y arrive mieux que moi 
Surement plus d'experiences


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous ! J'arrive et je vois que Ange s'amuse bien ce matin. Quand à moi je sais pas si je vais tenir longtemps comme ça...





 Je risque de tomber à tout moment, où alors je tiens vraiment toute la journée,on verra bien, en tous cas c'est


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> .............:love:
> .......:love: :rose: :love:
> ..:love: :rose: ....:rose: :love:
> :love: :rose: ........:rose: :love:
> ...



c'est pas toi qui avait dit que le catéchisme c'était limite club échangiste ?


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Pour revenir au sujet (ruhm), là depuis deux jours je découvre l'iPod Vidéo et tout ce qui est possibles avec un iPod :love: (c'est mon premier !)...
:love::love::love:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi qui avait dit que le catéchisme c'était limite club échangiste ?



Bonjour à tous! 


Nan c'est pas moi, c'est pim!!


			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> _Nota bene_ pour ceux qui suivent la conversation : "Aumonerie" est le nom de code d'une boîte échangiste à la mode sur Clermont dans les années 2000.


----------



## Franswa (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Tain t'y arrive mieux que moi
> Surement plus d'experiences


Normal, y a plus d'expérience


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Qu'est-ce t'a Fransouuua !


----------



## Franswa (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce t'a Fransouuua !


Là maintenant, j'avais pas vu la phrase écrite en blanc...


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Ah ah ah...
Jeune Jeudi, tu as encore beacoup à apprendre


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

la ? euh j'attend la neige  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah...
> Jeune Jeudi, tu as encore beacoup à apprendre


Là, je me demande : "c'est quoi déjà ton prénom ?"


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Ouarflo


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

blllffffgnaluut!  :sleep:
Ma soeur faisait une teuf pour ses vingt ans hier soir...; gueule de bois...  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

Des photos ? (de ta soeur)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des photos ? (de ta soeur)


Je t'envoie ça via iChat. Sous pli discret, comme d'hab.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

OK... mais je veux 10% des tes bénéfices de proxo, Doc ! :rateau: 

 ( faites que ma soeur aille jamais faire un tour sur ce forum, elle le prendrait mal  )


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2006)

Je la comprend...*bande de pervers!!*


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

Si tu voyais une photo, tu déchanterais vite


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Ben envoie alors


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

oh, la flemme


----------



## NED (12 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> OK... mais je veux 10% des tes bénéfices de proxo, Doc ! :rateau:
> 
> ( faites que ma soeur aille jamais faire un tour sur ce forum, elle le prendrait mal  )


Faut surtout qu'elle ne parle pas Suisse.....


----------



## NED (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah...
> Jeune Jeudi, tu as encore beacoup à apprendre


OUi c'est vrai je confirme....mais il apprend vite.


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Faut surtout qu'elle ne parle pas Suisse.....




C'est une rapide ? :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

euh...... 

Nan, ce serait trop méchant là....


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Faut surtout qu'elle ne parle pas Suisse.....


 


 D'après toi on parle qu'elle langue en Suisse ? 

(En tout cas pas le Suisse).


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

In Schweiz spricht man auch Deutsch.... :rateau:

Enfin moi je dis ça, hein !


----------



## NED (12 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> D'après toi on parle qu'elle langue en Suisse ?
> 
> (En tout cas pas le Suisse).


Heu c'était de l'humour là... 
Je sais bien qu'en Suisse on parle français quoi que à la 1ere vitesse et encore... voir Suisse Allemand (là ça se corse)..voire carrement patois de canton et là n'importe quel traducteur y perd son javanais !


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> (là ça se corse)


Laisse Patoch' et cie en dehors de ça, tu veux ? :rateau:


----------



## dool (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'était de l'humour là...
> Je sais bien qu'en Suisse on parle français quoi que à la 1ere vitesse et encore... voir Suisse Allemand (là ça se corse)..voire carrement patois de canton et là n'importe quel traducteur y perd son javanais !



T'as raison ! Vaux (vaud ? ) mieux qu'ils se taisent !


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> In Schweiz spricht man auch Deutsch.... :rateau:
> 
> Enfin moi je dis ça, hein !


 

En Suisse on parle 4 langues.  

Pour ton information : Comme tu dis le Deutsch, + le français, l'italien et le romanche.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

Ouais, bon euh.... est ce que je te demandes si tu sais parler le Jawa, le Hutt ou l'Ewok, hein ? :rateau:

Parce que moi je sai-heu !  ( c'est la classe d'être Darth Vader ) 


Roberto 
ça fait un bail; vieille branche en ch'mise à fleurs !


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'était de l'humour là...
> Je sais bien qu'en Suisse on parle français quoi que à la 1ere vitesse et encore... voir Suisse Allemand (là ça se corse)..voire carrement patois de canton et là n'importe quel traducteur y perd son javanais !


 


 Je sais que c'était de l'humour... Et pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi, quand au Suisse Allemand même nous on y perd son javanais...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez dans le thread d'avant l'apéro a dit:
			
		

> Pudel de bortain, des dimanche qui commencent comme ça, c'est sport, et ça promet pour le reste de la journée...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là ménant, je me venge 

Mesdames, en avant première mondiale, nous sommes fier de vous présenter la solution de tous les problèmes de vos tout petits​_*Le Vincentinox Multifonction*_





Chef d'&#339;uvre de l'industrie hélvético seine-et-marnaise​


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

Je suis Suisse et je sais aussi plaisenter et comprendre l'humour... Au revoir et bonne soirée.


----------



## Franswa (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> OUi c'est vrai je confirme....mais il apprend vite.


 :love:


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

là maintenant je commence à être bien fait... Sacré José Cuervo...

PS : Maiwen me manque, que fais-tu ????


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'était de l'humour là...
> Je sais bien qu'en Suisse on parle français quoi que à la 1ere vitesse et encore... voir Suisse Allemand (là ça se corse)..voire carrement patois de canton et là n'importe quel traducteur y perd son javanais !


 Ya pas la nouvelle qui parle Javanais? :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ouais, elle est où ?_


Bah elle est sûrement encore en vacances ou en week-end, ces étudiants tous des glandeurs   

(pas taper !!!!! /me fait les yeux du chatpeauté)


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Aïe.
Ça fait mal.
Envie de rire et de pleurer en même temps.
Surtout de pleurer en fait.


----------



## Burzum (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Aïe.
> Ça fait mal.
> Envie de rire et de pleurer en même temps.
> Surtout de pleurer en fait.



Je sais pas pourquoi mais je pense qu'il y a un truc qui nous rapproche....


----------



## Franswa (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Aïe.
> Ça fait mal.
> Envie de rire et de pleurer en même temps.
> Surtout de pleurer en fait.


Il faut se dire que c'est presque l'été  

Penses aux chemises à fleurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Février 2006)

Je ne la sens pas cette journée. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je ne la sens pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces photos qui vont faire fondre tout le monde !!
> :love: :love: :love:



Excepté le chocolat, pour qui c'est déjà fait !


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'était Georges Frêche, Président PS de la région Languedoc-Roussillon.
> 
> Et il a pas fait dans la dentelle.
> Il y a donc des "sous-hommes" pour lui.
> :sick:




Il faut remettre sa phrase dans le contexte


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Il faut remettre sa phrase dans le contexte


Oui, enfin, même dans le contexte c'est limite...

mais bon, pas de politique.


----------



## Nephou (13 Février 2006)

là maintenant il faudrait voir à pas à partir en _fakie*_ après ce _nose grab*










* j'vous préviens je regarde le half-pipe en me nourissant exclusivement de paracétamol, de thé et de biscottes natures, natures bref : je suis malade et de sale humeur
_


----------



## imimi (13 Février 2006)

La journée commençait mal (de la froidure, du brouillard et tout et tout) mais là y'a un p'tit SOAD qui passe sur les ondes et j'ai un cappuccino qui hume sacrément bon sur le bureau alors le moral va mieux.


----------



## ikiki (13 Février 2006)

Je rentre d'un entretien pour un taf (en organisation et qualité) un peu déçu. 

C'est un collègue issu de la même formation que moi qui m'a refilé le tuyau pour l'offre, et qui a déjà bossé dans cette boite.
Pendant l'entretien, le recruteur - qui s'aperçoit que j'ai fait la même formation que le dit collègue - me demande si je connais la personne en question et n'hésite pas ensuite pour dénigrer son travail...

ça fout un peu mal à l'aise ces choses là... 
******, l'éthique en prends un coup...

Jamais passé un tel entetien moi 

Arf, comme toi Roberto, je vais me préparer un bon kawa et continuer mes recherches de taf...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y dormait, ce cake !
> Y vient de se réveiller !!
> 
> 
> ...


Les posts de Roberto :

*Ma vie, Mon oeuvre* J'adore!!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose::love:
> Y en a qu'aiment pas.



Ah bon qui?


----------



## Warflo (13 Février 2006)

Ça ma l'air pas mal déjà


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais non, *pas possib'*, va falloir que je trouve aut' chose !



Merci??


----------



## Warflo (13 Février 2006)

Ou bien...

*Je suis sur que cela accompagnerait très bien nos folles acrobaties ce soir...


*


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais non, *pas possib'*, va falloir que je trouve aut' chose !


Juste "sex" alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Février 2006)

J'avais raison ce matin, c'est bien une journée de merde. Mais alors une vrai journée de merde...







Tiens, on n'est plus censuré?


----------



## ginette107 (13 Février 2006)

Gouter time pour se remettre d'une dure journée  :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2006)

là.... je viens de rentrer de chez un ami que j'ai aidé à déménager....   
son piano qu'il a fallu descendre par les escaliers (ascenceur trop petit !)... du 7ème étage.....:sick: :sick: 
*... j'ai plus de bras !!!!!!!!!!*   
:hosto:


----------



## ange_63 (13 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là.... je viens de rentrer de chez un ami que j'ai aidé à déménager....
> son piano qu'il a fallu descendre par les escaliers (ascenceur trop petit !)... du 7ème étage.....:sick: :sick:
> *... j'ai plus de bras !!!!!!!!!!*
> :hosto:





tu dois avoir le dos en compote non?
Bonjour les courbatures...


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les noms !



Ya moi :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2006)

un petit rapide  pour dire que .......

merci fiston, grace a toi et a ton gentil "petit "coup de portiere de ma titine pour la fermer
je me retrouve avec 1 puce cassé :casse: :casse: :casse: 

merci ma chere vendeuse , en 4 semaine tu t'es mise en arret maladie pour la seconde fois:mouais: 

.....si je calcule que dimanche et lundi dernier j'etais en "vadrouille" (marseille /mulhouse allée/retour en 36h  ) sur des trains qui ont eux des retards a repet , 
cela fait 3 semaines que je travaille non stop , dimanche compris :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


sans compter les 2 premieres semaines des soldes où j'ai atteint et depassé allegrement le 60h par semaine  !!!!!    


pour terminer le tout une jolie bronchite ne veut pas me lacher les baskettes !!!! :hein: 


qui me dit encore que le travail est la santé ????????     

qui ose me demander pourquoi je ne me fais plus trop voir par ici ?     



bon bon, je vais vous quitter là , un four attends que je veuille bien "enfiler" des lasagnes dans son antre 
et fifille veut se faire "la main" sur mes ongles pour une nouvelle tecnique de manicure :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:





grosssssss :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: a tous


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> grosssssss :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: a tous



 Tatav


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y dormait, ce cake !
> Y vient de se réveiller !!
> 
> 
> ...



T'es chié, toi ! il te fournit un scénario en or pour un épisode de Roberto et Pépita, et en peluche, tu l'engueules !  


:rateau:


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je me retrouve avec 1 puce cassé :casse: :casse: :casse:


Tu veux dire un pouce??  
Ma pauvre...   Je te souhaite un rapide rétablissement!!! 
Plein de bisous :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> un petit rapide  pour dire que .......
> 
> (...)
> 
> grosssssss :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: a tous



Bonsoir Princess Tatav,

Dit moi, c'est vraiment du sport ta vie.  

Bon rétablissement et bon courage.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Princess Tatav,
> 
> Dit moi, c'est vraiment du sport ta vie.
> 
> Bon rétablissement et bon courage.





mais non      pas du sport juste ce qu'il faut pour mincir sans effort !!!   

ben oui, je suis en train de passer a la taille 36 :rateau: :rateau: 
elle n'est plus vraiment grassouillette la dinde     


et puis il y a l'enervement aussi , je revais de ces 2 jours (auj repos, demain rtt)
depuis un bon petit moment et là tout tombe a l'eau !!!!! pfffff    

tampi , on reporte dans 15 jours ? 
pas avant en tout cas , la semaine prochaine , l'autre vendeuse part en congé la semaine complete


au fait, je cherche une vendeuse , 30 h par semaine et qui me supporte (pas evident , je vous l'accorde )
personne ne veut postuler  ????  


:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Votre talent de vendeuse, les filles !!
> :love:
> 
> :mouais:
> ...






ben pourquoi pas ??????     

dans nos magasins il y a des mecs , pas seulement des responsables mais aussi des vendeurs     


mais, toi vraiment ........
non, decidement je suis pour  la paix dans ton menage 
et toi avec ma tres jolie marocaine rien est moins sur !!!!    


sinon, pas d'autres candidats ???


----------



## maiwen (13 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> PS : Maiwen me manque, que fais-tu ????





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ouais, elle est où ?_
> :mouais:



elle est là  elle vous lit ... ou pas :mouais: quand ça lui dit, quand elle en a envie, mais elle ne poste plus trop ... elle n'en a plus envie en ce moment ...par contre elle arrive à travailler  :love:

cela dit elle a eu ses résultats du premier semestre : ADM (j'aime bien ces trois lettres ensemble) 12,047 de moyenne  enfin c'est pas comme si j'avais travaillé quoi :rateau:

ps : spyro je te merde  :love: je t'eki...t'ekinou... tu vois quoi


----------



## Stargazer (13 Février 2006)

Mais elle parle comme Alain Delon maintenant ... C'est la classe !   

Mais on me dit à l'oreillette qu'elle n'a quand même pas la même haleine ... :rateau:


----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben pourquoi pas ??????
> 
> dans nos magasins il y a des mecs , pas seulement des responsables mais aussi des vendeurs
> 
> ...


C'est quoi que tu vends déjà ?
Des dindes?
ché pu moi....


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2006)

200G de tomates cerise
Un peu d'huile d'olives
Un peu de vinaigre de vin blanc
Un rien d'ail....

faire cuire le pâtes....

Verser le tout dans l'assiette .... 

Avec un peu de vin rouge à bonne température...

Bon appétit


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Février 2006)

content d'être de retour sur mac g grâce à un peu de vacances ...   bon courage aux autres .. même si je ne quitte pas les prépa de cours et cetera


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 200G de tomates cerise
> Un peu d'huile d'olives
> Un peu de vinaigre de vin blanc
> Un rien d'ail....
> ...


 


 Hummmm, c'est peut-être bon... faudra que j'essaie.  Tu m'a vraiment donné faim avec cette recette, faut que j'aille voir si j'ai quelques choses à grignoter  sinon je vais pas dormir...    Bof, j'ai trouvé qu'un vieux bout de pain et du fromage, enfin c'est mieux que rien.  Bon à +  
​


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2006)

bon décollage pour le boulot et vivement ce soir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

Quand il n'y en a plus, il y en a encore, des jours.
Je croyais être à la bourre, mais non.
Une bonne méthode, finalement, de se mélanger les pinceaux avec les dates, surtout lorsqu'on voit la deadline pour le soir quand elle n'est qu'à vendredi...

Ca sent la petite journée, le ciné et MacGé.


----------



## mado (14 Février 2006)

Une fois n'est pas coutume.. mais bon ça fait tellement de bien.. 
Je vous souhaite une journée au moins aussi belle que ces premières heures presques printanières..

:love::love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui, Ste Carte Bleue, bonne fête à toutes les Cartes Bleues...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2006)

Bon, là je viens d'apprendre que mon patron adoré tente de cacher depuis quelques semaines le fait que notre entreprise va recevoir le trophée 2005 de la meilleure rentabilité (1er au régionale, 4ém au national) dans sa catégorie bien évidemment... certaines mauvaises langue prétendent que s'est pour éviter de payer une prime éventuelle... comme si il était comme ça "Picsou"... la preuve, en décembre il nous à offert à chacun une bouteille de Crémant de Bourgogne (bon pas de bol, la mienne était bouchonnée)... les gens sont méchants vraiment...   :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, Ste Carte Bleue, bonne fête à toutes les Cartes Bleues...



*TIENS ?!*
c'est pas la Saint Pigeon aujourd'hui ?






 
:mouais:


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, je regarde bob l'éponge à la télé :love:


----------



## Lila (14 Février 2006)

...d'un autre côté s'il y a une fois à ne pas rater (avec la date d'anniv et la date du mariage/rencontre) pour qu'elles nous foutent la paix pendant les 362 autres jours, ça serait con de rater...   

...naaaaaaaan je décoooooooonnne:love: 

..quoique 

nooooon ...pour de vrai!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...d'un autre côté s'il y a une fois à ne pas rater (avec la date d'anniv et la date du mariage/rencontre) pour qu'elles nous foutent la paix pendant les 362 autres jours, ça serait con de rater...
> 
> ...naaaaaaaan je décoooooooonnne:love:
> 
> ...



Le fin du fin ne serait-il pas d'arriver à caser une date par semestre histoire d'utiliser ces dates comme des journées fusibles ? :bebe: :hosto: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le fin du fin ne serait-il pas d'arriver à caser une date par semestre histoire d'utiliser ces dates comme des journées fusibles ? :bebe: :hosto: :style:


Un fusible, c'est fait pour sauter.
Seulement une fois par semestre ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

...avons nous besoin de ce "St Valentin" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hinhinhin.
> Avant de sauter ça fond.
> 
> :love:
> ...



Y m'cherche ... J'vous dis qu'y m'cherche ! :mouais:  

 


:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je regarde bob l'éponge à la télé :love:



[MODE=Coluche]Mais nan, eh c..., tu te regardes dans la glace ![/MODE]


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=Coluche]Mais nan, eh c..., tu te regardes dans la glace ![/MODE]



   

PTDR


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...avons nous besoin de ce "St Valentin" ?


C'est absolument indispensable pour rappeler aux solitaires combien ils sont heureux de pas évoir à dépenser des sous en conneries à cette occasion  :rateau: 

Mais non je suis pas cynique


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un fusible, c'est fait pour sauter.
> Seulement une fois par semestre ?



Tout dépend si le réseau est bien entretenu 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=Coluche]Mais nan, eh c..., tu te regardes dans la glace ![/MODE]



 :style: 

Pour Roberto : Quelques cours particuliers ?


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est absolument indispensable pour rappeler aux solitaires combien ils sont heureux de pas évoir à dépenser des sous en conneries à cette occasion  :rateau:
> 
> Mais non je suis pas cynique



Qu'est ce que tu vas m'offrir au fait mon coeur???  

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, j'ai posté ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai envie de gerber, mon fiston a envie de gerber.
> Mais je prépare le déjeuner en cherchant ce qui pourrait nous inspirer...
> :rateau: :hein: :sick:



La boldofloriiiiine, la boldofloriiiiiiine, la bonnnnne tisaaaaanne pour le foiiiie !


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai envie de gerber, mon fiston a envie de gerber.
> Mais je prépare le déjeuner en cherchant ce qui pourrait nous inspirer...
> :rateau: :hein: :sick:



Rien de mieux qu'une bonne diète hydrique... :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai envie de gerber, mon fiston a envie de gerber.
> Mais je prépare le déjeuner en cherchant ce qui pourrait nous inspirer...
> :rateau: :hein: :sick:


Il reste le cassoulet vezoulien de Num41 :love: :rateau:

Sinon oui c'est soit l'heure de manger, soit l'heure de bosser


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai envie de gerber, mon fiston a envie de gerber.
> Mais je prépare le déjeuner en cherchant ce qui pourrait nous inspirer...
> :rateau: :hein: :sick:


Envoie la béchamel


----------



## teo (14 Février 2006)

J'ai monté le son et je dois faire ch*** les voisin-es s'ils sont par là 

Ce morceau me fait toujours cet effet. Oui Franswa, celui-là même 

A part ça je n'hsiterai pas: je vais me faire un café. A ta santé Roberto. Et soigne-vous bien


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2006)

Là j'attend devant mon thread technique, déséspéré du crayon.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2006)

Là, je viens de lire le post technique de SM... 

Je crois qu'il va attendre longtemps.


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

l'aire du temps s'est froid y a plus de chauffage (en fait y a plus de fioul)

et des percus qui s'ont cliqué donc dr morguy il doit redessiné toues les petites ondes a fin de plus entendre ses ****** de clique de merde.

en gros je sens bien les 10 de suite sur pro tools pour une chanson qui n'est même pas sure de sortir sur le projet final.


 



j'aime vraiment pas le 56k:rateau:


----------



## toys (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Café.


thé


----------



## elKBron (14 Février 2006)

je viens d'éternuer :rose:


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

là, je "pause" en encrant ça... et ferais la couleur plus tard, ce soir, si j'ai le temps.....


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là, je "pause" en encrant ça... et ferais la couleur plus tard, ce soir, si j'ai le temps.....




Haaa génial!!!   Tu pourras nous monter ce que ça donne une fois encré? et évidement le final majeur en couleur! :love:


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Haaa génial!!!   Tu pourras nous monter ce que ça donne une fois encré? et évidement le final majeur en couleur! :love:


non, non.....  ça restera dans mes cartons....  
*'videmment !!!*
_je posterais dans le fil adéquat_......


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

Salut foule 

La St-V. c'est bien passée ?

:rose: pardon c'est ce soir la fête !!


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

Je suis au chalet je remplis le frigo pour l'AES de Mars....

Enfin je vais faire un test de résistance....de frigo

Viendez nombreux....y a de la neige, du bon vin, etc.....


----------



## lumai (14 Février 2006)

Attention aux bains chauds !


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2006)

Là je reviens du ciné, où j'ai vu "Le petit chaperon rouge"   Trop bien  J'ai adoré!! :love: 


Par contre ne vous précipitez pas avec vos tout jeunes enfants, je suis pas sure qu'ils comprennent tout


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai mal partout, l'impression de couver une grippe de pigeon voyageur...
> :sick:
> :sleep:
> 
> ...


 

J'ai préparé une infusion à ma façon, ça va faire du bien,  





 et après hop au lit... Bien au chaud  et demain ça ira mieux  Bonne nuit


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je reviens du ciné, où j'ai vu "Le petit chaperon rouge"


Pas avec moi    :rateau:


----------



## MACcossinelle (14 Février 2006)

:love:_ J-1_ :love:

voilà là maintenant....:love:

Bonne soirée à tous....:love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas avec moi    :rateau:



A la saint Valentin, on sort chacun dans son coin


----------



## Grug2 (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai mal partout, l'impression de couver une grippe de pigeon voyageur...
> :sick:
> :sleep:



sur c'est un (petit) poids


----------



## Patamach (14 Février 2006)

là je (re)fume.


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai mal partout, l'impression de couver une grippe de pigeon voyageur...





			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> sur c'est un (petit) poids


une des spécialités de Rouen, c'est le pigeon aux ...petits pois !!.....:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2006)

la je viens de rentré et ... :love:


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de rentré et ... :love:


Pareil


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil


Non toi tu viens de rentr*er* nuance  

Et moi je viens de rester chez moi tranquille  
Et puis de virer la poussière de sous ma table de nuit, que je ne déplace pas souvent  

Et je vais vous dire un truc. Aller à karouf et s'apercevoir un peu tard qu'on a oublié son porte-flouze (sans être sûr de ne pas l'avoir perdu), c'est très désagréable


----------



## toys (15 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non toi tu viens de rentr*er* nuance
> 
> Et moi je viens de rester chez moi tranquille
> Et puis de virer la poussière de sous ma table de nuit, que je ne déplace pas souvent
> ...




pour le porte feuille sa n'est arrivé il y a pas si longtemps que sa et je les apeller ils mon dit que non il ne l'on pas retrouvé et trois semaine plus tard j'ai reçus un colis avec mon porte feuille mais sans les tune 10e signé de chez carouf le colis il était dans un petit coins (le mec n'est pas con il a vue que mes carte de cred sont des carte sirus pas moyen de faire quoi que se soit avec  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Février 2006)

nuit ... à préparer les prochaines semaines ... où sera le danger ...?


----------



## Pierrou (15 Février 2006)

ben moi je me prépares psychologiquement à passer à la casserole pour mon oral d'histoire d'une heure sur l'ouverture libérale du second empire ( dites moi que ça vous excite, allez dites le ! :rateau: )

C'est super quoi  
Mais bon, vendredi soir je suis en vacances, alors j'me plains pas


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, je cherche une musique qui commence par un son de basse étouffée qui devient de moins en moins étouffée, qui finit par faire une musique qui donne trop envie de bouger et qui soit facile à retenir. C'est pour une pub


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je me prépares psychologiquement à passer à la casserole pour mon oral d'histoire d'une heure sur l'ouverture libérale du second empire ( dites moi que ça vous excite, allez dites le ! :rateau: )



Ah, l'ouverture libérale du second empire, l'époque joyeuse de l'introduction du taylorisme en France, bon vieux temps ou à la moindre vélléïté de grêve, on faisait donner la troupe ! Période bénie où les cancres qui foiraient leur oral d'histoire étaient pendus par les petits orteils à une branche, et fustigés à la baguette de noisetier jusqu'à ce que la leçon soit apprise !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je cherche une musique qui commence par un son de basse étouffée qui devient de moins en moins étouffée, qui finit par faire une musique qui donne trop envie de bouger et qui soit facile à retenir. C'est pour une pub



"Another one **** the dust" de couine !

Edith : Saloperie de censure qui fait n'importe quoi : b-i-t-e ine innegliche ça veut dire "mordre" !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "Another one **** the dust" de couine !
> 
> Edith : Saloperie de censure qui fait n'importe quoi : b-i-t-e ine innegliche ça veut dire "mordre" !



"Another pine the dust", alors?...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Another pine the dust", alors?...



Ben ... Tu lui fait ce que tu veux, à la poussière, hein !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Tu lui fait ce que tu veux, à la poussière, hein !


Hmmmmmm... C'est vrai qu'un sac d'aspirateur, bien maquillé, ça doit être pas mal...:rateau: :love:


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "Another one **** the dust" de couine !
> 
> Edith : Saloperie de censure qui fait n'importe quoi : b-i-t-e ine innegliche ça veut dire "mordre" !


Je vais essayer avec ça 

Une autre proposition plus electro ?


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je cherche une musique qui commence par un son de basse étouffée qui devient de moins en moins étouffée, qui finit par faire une musique qui donne trop envie de bouger et qui soit facile à retenir. C'est pour une pub


bah y'aurait bien un morceau de Daft Punk qui me vient à l'oreille (premier album)... mais c'est plus dans l'air du temps peut-être... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2006)

Ma journée d'hier a été conforme à mes prévisions: merdique d'un bout à l'autre, sauf en rentrant à la maison...
Mais quand je dis merdique, c'est merdique puissance merdique...


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> bah y'aurait bien un morceau de Daft Punk qui me vient à l'oreille (premier album)... mais c'est plus dans l'air du temps peut-être... :rateau:


Justement ça peu être très bien de faire revenir un hit  Tu penses à laquelle ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ma journée d'hier a été conforme à mes prévisions: merdique d'un bout à l'autre, sauf en rentrant à la maison...
> Mais quand je dis merdique, c'est merdique puissance merdique...



Oui... Mais savoir apprécier pleinement ce genre de journée n'est pas à la portée du commun...


----------



## joanes (15 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui, grand jour : premier jour de chômage, chouette  


Vu ce matin dans la presse : France télécom 5,7 milliards d'euros de bénéfice, 17 000 licenciements.
Si je fais le calcul (idiot je l'avoue) 5,7 milliards / par 17 000, cela fait : 335 294, 12 euros, P***tain, ils coûtent cher les employés FT.....


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Justement ça peu être très bien de faire revenir un hit  Tu penses à laquelle ?


là à froid comme ça (et au boulot), et vu que je n'ai absolument pas la mémoire des titres des morceaux, mais plus des musiques, je peux pas te dire... :rateau: 
... en revanche si ça peux attendre jusque vers 12h15/12h30, je te dis ça en rentrant chez moi pour ma pause. 

PS: sachant que ce n'était pas un hit qui a inondé les radios


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

Celle qui commence avec un son étouffé, c'est "Around the world"...


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> là à froid comme ça (et au boulot), et vu que je n'ai absolument pas la mémoire des titres des morceaux, mais plus des musiques, je peux pas te dire... :rateau:
> ... en revanche si ça peux attendre jusque vers 12h15/12h30, je te dis ça en rentrant chez moi pour ma pause.
> 
> PS: sachant que ce n'était pas un hit qui a inondé les radios


là maintenant, c'est ok


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Celle qui commence avec un son étouffé, c'est "Around the world"...


non non, celle-là c'était un hit pour le coup !  
celle dont je parle, c'est une autre, qui commence aussi avec un son étouffé

oki, te dis ça dès que je rentre Franswa


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Mais savoir apprécier pleinement ce genre de journée n'est pas à la portée du commun...



je pense que c'est surtout les conséquences de cette journée que je vais apprécier...


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2006)

another one bites the dust ?  

PS: non franswa, you can bite the dust au singulier si tu veux (sauf que bites c'est pas un pluriel hein c'est la 3e personne du singulier )


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de rentré et ... :love:



toujours sur un petit nuage :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ma journée d'hier a été conforme à mes prévisions: merdique d'un bout à l'autre, sauf en rentrant à la maison...
> Mais quand je dis merdique, c'est merdique puissance merdique...



Ben Merde, alors ! Bon, pour aujourd'hui, je te dis "merde" !


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> another one bites the dust ?
> 
> PS: non franswa, you can bite the dust au singulier si tu veux (sauf que bites c'est pas un pluriel hein c'est la 3e personne du singulier )


Là maintenant, pour rester dans le sujet et pas flooder 

Je me dis que je comprendrais jamais totalement l'application de la langue française en tout cas pas quand je l'écris


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, pour rester dans le sujet et pas flooder
> Je me dis que je comprendrais jamais totalement l'application de la langue française en tout cas pas quand je l'écris


Oui non mais en même temps c'est pas du français, c'est de l'anglais  

Et à propos de là maintenant, je viens d'aller me chercher un café à la machine, ce qui implique de traverser le batiment d'un bout à l'autre (pratiquement), dans le sens le moins long heureusement, et je vienx de m'apercevoir d'un truc: c'est les vacances :rateau:  Pour eux hein, les élèves de l'école, pas pour moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toujours sur un petit nuage :love:



E pericoloso sporghersi!


----------



## Grug2 (15 Février 2006)

là je cherche des idées pour des illustrations sur le theme des handicapés à l'ecole.

(Brief : - J'attire ton attention sur l'ultra sensibilité du thème du handicap, à
manier avec des baguettes, donc (mais drôle quand même...))

J'ai pleins d'idées, mais comme c'est un client très très frileux, je sens que ça va se terminer avec des photos cet article&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ... France télécom 5,7 milliards d'euros de bénéfice, 17 000 licenciements.
> ...



Entendu ce matin à la radio : Total : 12 milliards d' de bénéfices !!!!!!!!


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> là je cherche des idées pour des illustrations sur le theme des handicapés à l'ecole.
> (Brief : - J'attire ton attention sur l'ultra sensibilité du thème du handicap, à
> manier avec des baguettes, donc (mais drôle quand même...))
> J'ai pleins d'idées, mais comme c'est un client très très frileux, je sens que ça va se terminer avec des photos cet article&#8230;


bref, pas à la Patrick Timsit quoi !!....... :rateau:  

là, ma connection fonctionne, puis plus rien, puis ça refonctionne, puis plus rien.....:hein:  
_- "allo Numericable, y'a un p'tit problème, ça n'arrête pas de couper là...."  
- "oui nous savons, il y a des petits soucis sur le réseau à Rouen...."  
- "et ça va s'arranger ?"....  
- "nos techniciens sont en train d'y travailler"...._  

la dernière fois ça a duré 3 jours les coupures intempestives.... alors quand t'as des fichiers à envoyer......


----------



## Hippocampe (15 Février 2006)

là maintenant, je réponds à Franswa 

bon, le morceau c'est "Revolution 909" (sur l'album Homework), mais... parce qu'y'a toujours un mais, c'était un passage du morceau que j'avais ancré en tête :rateau: 
Il dure 5 min et des bananes et commence plutôt avec des voix humaines, sirènes de polices, et en fond, les basses étouffées.
Mais, à 3 min 33, le morceau module (on va dire ça comme ça... :rateau: ) et là effectivement le son est étouffé, s'éclaircit progressivement, tous les beats reprennant progressivement.

Y'a aussi "Around the world" qui commence étouffé, comme le faisait remarqué Patochman
"Indo Silver Club" aussi commence étouffé.

Ou alors dans un autre genre, avec la un début en basses pur (mais avec la voix du chanteur au bout de 6/7 s) y'a sur l'album Renegades de Rage against de Machine, le morceau "I'm Housin'". Entre 30 et 45 s, le mec n'a pas encore commencé à hurler  

Maintenant, tout dépend du produit/service à vendre...


----------



## Nexka (15 Février 2006)

Là maintenant je dois rédiger une lettre de motivation léche-cul :mouais:  
Pfff suis pas motivée :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je dois rédiger une lettre de motivation léche-cul :mouais:
> Pfff suis pas motivée :hein:




P'têtre SM?


----------



## ikiki (15 Février 2006)

Je mange cette foutue quiche et je me barre me faire une toile...
Munich certainement...


----------



## Nexka (15 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chuis le spécialiste internationalement reconnu de la lettre de motivation lèche-cul-mais-habile : les employeurs eux-mêmes découvrent en me lisant tout l'intérêt passionnant que peut susciter leur entreprise !
> Quand il repose ma lettre sur leur bureau, ils voient le monde différemment, leur vie d'un seul coup est pleine de saveurs et d'envies !!
> :love::love::love:
> :king:



Je vais t'envoyer ce que j'ai fait alors :love: Tu me diras  ... 


Bon en attendant, pour me remonter le moral, je vais me faire des magrets de canards en tournedos, avec des pommes poëllées, et une sauce au porto :love: (avec du vrai porto qui vient du portugal  )


----------



## NED (15 Février 2006)

Là,
Je lis les anciennes histoires de Roberto&Pepita    
En attendant les nouvelles...
Ca me fais marrer quand tu te dessines à ton bureau RobertO !!


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon en attendant, pour me remonter le moral, je vais me faire des magrets de canards en tournedos, avec des pommes poëllées, et une sauce au porto :love: (avec du vrai porto qui vient du portugal  )




Moi là je reviens du restau U  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer de faire des parodies d'Harry Potta©, dans une école de magie avec des petits sorciers, des hiboux des grimoires et tout !!
> :love:



C'est ça, pour qu'on brûle nos ambassades dans tous les pays où il a des fans :modo:

Sans compter que le Grug, y va être content, Poudlard, c'est de la tarte à dessiner, il adore faire des dessins fouillés avec plein plein de petits détails de la mort qui tue (pour le même prix, hein !)


----------



## NED (15 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je reviens du restau U  :rateau:



Ha il fait des restaurant maintenant Daniel Prevost ??


----------



## joanes (15 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Entendu ce matin à la radio : Total : 12 milliards d' de bénéfices !!!!!!!!




On arrête pas le progrès...


----------



## Grug2 (15 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, pour qu'on brûle nos ambassades dans tous les pays où il a des fans :modo:
> 
> Sans compter que le Grug, y va être content, Poudlard, c'est de la tarte à dessiner, il adore faire des dessins fouillés avec plein plein de petits détails de la mort qui tue (pour le même prix, hein !)


nan nan, moi je facture au trait


----------



## Grug2 (15 Février 2006)

Sinon, là mon viel ordi à usage unique (scanner en scsi) sous mac os 9 se met à deconner, et je me souviens plus des gestes qui sauvent pour os 9 :affraid:

C'est pas pasqu'il a 9 ans aujourd'hui (powerbrol 7600 mis à jour en G3 500Mhz) qu'il doit me casser les *******s ! :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> me casser les *******s ! :affraid:


Les arrêtes  :rateau:

Moi là ménant je poste sur un forum tout neuf lancé par des potes pour espliquer pourquoi le flood c'est chiant et que non les modérateurs ne sont pas des dictateurs méchants qui t'empêchent de t'amuser (au dépend des autres) mais qu'ils sont là pour conserver au forum une harmonie propice à la discussion. 

_Bon les mecs en vert et en rouge là, arrêtez de rigoler  _



 _ Ah et non je ne suis pas modérateur sur ce forum (la garderie, très peu pour moi).
Par contre ça m'agace leur flood...
_


----------



## toys (15 Février 2006)

toujours et encore a mixé depuis dimanche j'ai fait que sa.


bon j'y retourne (tien je commence a avoir faim).


----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Février 2006)

_là maintenant...._

Je devrais reviser mes "equations horaires" "equations de trajectoire" tout ça avec plein de sin et de cos, de constante, d'angle alpha, de référentiel,de système,de forces et tout plein de skieur...
et puis reviser aussi mon cours sur l'histoire de l'islamisme & et la "super puissance globale des Etats-Unis" 

mais bon un peu la tête ailleurs...:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, là mon viel ordi à usage unique (scanner en scsi) sous mac os 9 se met à deconner, et je me souviens plus des gestes qui sauvent pour os 9 :affraid:
> 
> C'est pas pasqu'il a 9 ans aujourd'hui (powerbrol 7600 mis à jour en G3 500Mhz) qu'il doit me casser les *******s ! :affraid:



Tiens, c'est marrant, j'ai longtemps gardé mon 5500 upgradé en G3/400 exactement pout la même raison. C'est mon PowerBook G3/266 qui le remplace maintenant, à ceci près qu'il ne boote (les anglois hors de France) sous OS 9 que pour ça, il est sous X le reste du temps. T'as quoi, comme scanner SCSI ? moi, c'est un vieil Agfa Studioscan IIsi (qui scanne en 220*350, c'est pour ça que je le garde).


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> _là maintenant...._
> 
> Je devrais reviser mes "equations horaires" "equations de trajectoire" tout ça avec plein de sin et de cos, de constante, d'angle alpha, de référentiel,de système,de forces et tout plein de skieur...
> et puis reviser aussi mon cours sur l'histoire de l'islamisme & et la "super puissance globale des Etats-Unis"
> ...



et au lieu de ça, tu passes sur le Toubar et le temps qu'on te dise bonjour, t'es déjà parti...


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

Là, je me dis qu'il faut que je mette ça ici :love:


----------



## elKBron (15 Février 2006)

bon, ben je me suis enfin lancé dans cette merveilleuse mais longue et fastidieuse entrprise d'encodage de disctheque en AAC... Sympa, ca me fait reecouter de vieux cds oubliés 
allez je te souhaite bon courage :love:ma chtite machine :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2006)

non, rien 

Allez, c'est l'heure de faire autre chose... ciao.


----------



## Grug2 (15 Février 2006)

dans ma signature, dès que le client aura cjhoisi


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:


Elle est pas un peu grande ta signature ? 
Je veux dire, elle est bien  :love:, et je trouve très malin d'utiliser SimpleViewer au fait  :love: :love: :love:  (tu féliciteras ton webmaster je suppose  ) mais la signature je trouve qu'elle est un peu haute tu vois.  

Et je te parle pas du taux de compression (110ko !!)   

_(Dis le si je t'embête hein  )_


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2006)

la je me dit que l'on que mercredi soir :rateau: vivement samedi :love:


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas un peu grande ta signature ?
> Je veux dire, elle est bien  :love:, et je trouve très malin d'utiliser SimpleViewer au fait  :love: :love: :love:  (tu féliciteras ton webmaster je suppose  ) mais la signature je trouve qu'elle est un peu haute tu vois.
> 
> Et je te parle pas du taux de compression (110ko !!)
> ...




alors qu'on peut faire ça


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'était une signature temporaire, il était prévu que j'en refasse une.
> Dès demain...


Moi j'aime bien. De bon goût, pas tape-à-l'il pour deux sous...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je me dit que l'on que mercredi soir :rateau: vivement samedi :love:


Là je me dis que parfois, tu dis des trucs avec lesquels je suis on ne peut plus d'accord 

(Même si il faut rajouter soi-même les mots qui manquent  )


----------



## NED (15 Février 2006)

Là ??
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRR !
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

la????

ben au lit .....bonne nuit    



:love:


----------



## toys (15 Février 2006)

Jean Michelle ou es que ta mis le boutons pour descendre?

et hop 54 dans la timballes et on contre les percus de l'autre côté.

bon alors il est se boutons pour descendre ?


ha oui sur l'autre écrans HO LA VACHE J'AI DEUX ECRANS


----------



## mamyblue (15 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> la????
> 
> ben au lit .....bonne nuit
> 
> ...


 


*Bonne nuit !*
*fait de beaux*
*rêves...*
*PRINCESS  *


----------



## elKBron (15 Février 2006)

et comme tout le monde le sais, Princess Tatav est contre toute forme de violence...
Elle est donc la Pacific Princess... LOOOOOOOVE BOAAAAAAT  comprenne qui voudra... 


_pfiou commence à se faire tard, là, non ?_​


----------



## toys (16 Février 2006)

un petit truc pour les perdu du temps regardé votre adium msn ou tout autre truc pour discuté.

si il n'y a plus personne s'est que s'est la nuit !!!!


----------



## Hippocampe (16 Février 2006)

La maintenant, il fait sommeil :sleep: 
Pas bon, pas bon... la journée commence déjà avec les yeux en croix... elle va être longue cette journée... ouh oui !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah mince, désolé de te décevoir avec la nouvelle version "Light" spéciale pour Néro & Spyfou...
> 
> :love:
> :rose:



Ben, en fait, notre dragon préféré ayant critiqué *la hauteur* de ta signature, je ne suis pas sur que celle ci, moins large, certes, ne trouve plus grâce à ses yeux


----------



## elKBron (16 Février 2006)

pffff... le boss qui m'appelle 2 fois en 1 heure pour me demander si j'ai de quoi m'occuper en télétravail... A-t-il peur que je m'ennuie chez moi ? davant mon ecran ? devant macGé ? il est vraiment fou... Je suis vraiment surchargé


----------



## Lila (16 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> A-t-il peur que je m'ennuie chez moi ? davant mon ecran ? devant macGé ?



...d'autant que si ça se trouve lui aussi :rateau:  *Là maintenant*..


----------



## elKBron (16 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...d'autant que si ça se trouve lui aussi :rateau:  *Là maintenant*..


bah non, lui c est inconditionnel de Win... et quand il s ennuie, il va au troquet du coin voir ses copains autour d'un petit blanc  (véridique, je lui crache pas dessus par plaisir...)


----------



## Lila (16 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bah non, lui c est inconditionnel de Win... et quand il s ennuie, il va au troquet du coin voir ses copains autour d'un petit blanc  (véridique, je lui crache pas dessus par plaisir...)



...moi mon boss m'a dit un jour :
"Moi vivant, un mac ne rentrera jamais ici".....

ce à quoi je lui ai répondu "c'est un invitation...? "  

...j'ai mon dual 867 et en plus j'ai "customisé" le pc (la pomme en fon d'éctran et un dock avec des icônes de la mort qui tuent sa race).....depuis il ne monte plus dans mon bureau   :love:  

*Là maintenant* je bosse !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

Là, je ne fais que passer sur MacG. 
Le mac fonctionne à merveille, ma tête aussi, alors que du bonheur.

Je retourne bosser... maintenant.


----------



## MrStone (16 Février 2006)

j'adôôôôre les requêtes sql :love:


----------



## Franswa (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Après m'être tapé un plan trottinette *"I will survive"* dans la tempête de pluie et de vent au retour de la halte-garderie, je reprends ma colorisation en égouttant sur la moquette de David !
> :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...


Là maintenant, je viens de voir l'averse sous laquelle tu étais 

Impressionant


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

Là je matte le questionnaire que j'ai reçu de l'Université de Zurich, «Avez-vous déjà été exposé à un risque de jaunisse (hépatite A) dans votre vie?»

:mouais: :mouais:  

Question: «Avez-vous déjà travaillé dans l'épuration des eaux ou le nettoyage des égoûts»... Modo, ça compte?  :mouais:  


...  Allez, poubelle, même si y a un bon de voyage à la clé.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Février 2006)

C'est qui qui à fait ça?? ( BackCat?? ) :love:


----------



## Grug2 (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que *jamais* mon épisode ne sera en ligne la semaine prochaine si je continue à mettre en couleurs des éléments d'habillement ou de décors cachés par les bulles, sous prétexte que tout sera prêt si je réutilise lesdits éléments dans d'autres z'épisodes à venir et que j'aime bien colorier intégralement tout et que ce soit cohérent quand je masque les calques auxquels je suis le seul à accéder...


&#8230;et pendant qu tu postes le stylet ne bouge pas tout seul  


heu&#8230; j'ai rien dit moi, j'y retourne d'ailleurs  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que *jamais* mon épisode ne sera en ligne la semaine prochaine si je continue à mettre en couleurs des éléments d'habillement ou de décors cachés par les bulles, sous prétexte que tout sera prêt si je réutilise lesdits éléments dans d'autres z'épisodes à venir et que j'aime bien colorier intégralement tout et que ce soit cohérent quand je masque les calques auxquels je suis le seul à accéder...



Pevers!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

Là, il y a Webo qui ne fait rien d'autre que de m'ennuyer... 





_Et moi qui dis que des conneries donc... 


J'suis crevé, je vais prendre l'air..._


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là, il y a Webo qui ne fait rien d'autre que de m'ennuyer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allonge-toi...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Février 2006)

Fait gaffe Ed il va te coller une pastille Ricola ! Tu vas le sentir passer le goût des plantes !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe Ed il va te coller une pastille Ricola ! Tu vas le sentir passer le goût des plantes !


Qu'il essaie donc! Je l'attends de pied ferme.

Allez, je dis ce que je fais et je fais ce que je dis, donc... ciao et a plus!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

Là, je réfléchis à la prochaine fois que je vais croiser la Bergère...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je réfléchis à la prochaine fois que je vais croiser la Bergère...




Là j'en frétille d'avance !  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Février 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là j'en frétille d'avance !  :love:


Ah oui? 



			
				 Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est petit ça ...





Oui, je sais, c'est un peu vache.


----------



## ikiki (16 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant...  ... vais y péter sa gueule à cette merde  ... il me laisse vachement le choix




Soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ou alors


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant...  ... vais y péter sa gueule à cette merde  ... il me laisse vachement le choix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menacez le du gaz ou pire de la défenestration. Sale bête. c'est énervant hein? moi, ça me rassure, je suis pas tout seul à être obligé de bosser sur ces M...


----------



## ikiki (16 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> ou pire de la défenestration



Exactement ce que je préconise en dernier recours :mouais:  



			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Là, maintenant, dans un bureau presque vide, j'attend qu'il soit l'heure d'aller au ciné.
A droite, le couloir s'éteint... Puis se rallume alors qu'un collègue s'en va (détecteurs de mouvement)
C'est calme au bar.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui qui à fait ça?? ( BackCat?? ) :love:


Lâche moi, ou je m'accroche à tes basques...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Lâche moi, ou je m'accroche à tes basques...



Oulà, faut pas ce fâcher...je tiens à mes plumes...heu mais si c'était pas toi, c'est qui??


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2006)

Eh ben maintenant il a une plus grande valeur sentimentale


----------



## mamyblue (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là avant le dîner j'ai piqué une colère noire, mes gars étaient tremblants de frousse, le petit effrayé de voir son père dans cet état.
> Je n'avais pas vu mon chapeau par terre à l'entrée du salon, le grand s'était déguisé avec, j'ai tourné les yeux et j'ai vu le petit monter dessus, pour voir.
> La paille, trop vieille a cassé, il est fendu, déchiré.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je le savais qu'on se fouterait de moi !


                

chui sure qu'elle était sérieuse, mais moi j'l'aurais bien fait en déconnant!!!


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

Moi, ma fille avait cassé un verre dans lequel Charles Bukowski avait bu un de ces derniers bourbons.
Elle me l'a dit, j'lui ai répondu " c'est pas grave", puis elle est retournée faire des conneries


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ma fille avait cassé un verre dans lequel Charles Bukowski avait bu un de ces derniers bourbons.
> Elle me l'a dit, j'lui ai répondu " c'est pas grave", puis elle est retournée faire des conneries


Et si ça avait été un verre dans lequel TU avais bu un de tes derniers bourbons à la nouvelle Orléans hein ?


----------



## Burzum (16 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ma fille avait cassé un verre dans lequel Charles Bukowski avait bu un de ces derniers bourbons.



Je croyais qu'il buvait directement à la bouteille...  
Ton verre devais être un faux, donc pas de regrets.


----------



## mamyblue (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je le savais qu'on se fouterait de moi !


 



AH NON ! JE SUIS VRAIMENT SINCERE. C'EST UNE TRES BELLE REACTION DE LA PART D'UN PAPA. ET TU DIS TOI-MEME QUE RIEN N'EST PLUS IMPORTANT QU'EUX. ET MOI JE REDIS, ET C'EST VRAIMENT CE QUE JE PENSE ! TU ES UN PAPA   ET BEAUCOUP D'ENFANTS SERAIENT HEUREUX D'AVOIR UN PAPA COMME TOI TU PEUX ME CROIRE.

MAMYBLUE.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il buvait directement à la bouteille...
> Ton verre devais être un faux, donc pas de regrets.



On m'aurait menti alors, je me disais aussi les petits Shtroumphs dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

moi je serai alors une mere indigne parce que
ma main droite aurait surement filé illico sur sa joue gauche    

patoch si tu m'entends   ......


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait menti alors, je me disais aussi les petits Shtroumphs dessus...


Et que ta fille boive du bourbon, tu lui reproches pas ?    
Quoiiiiiiiiii ? Y a un truc que j'ai pas compris ????


----------



## joanes (16 Février 2006)

Vous devriez donner... gnagnagna ... Roberto.....


Un papa comme ça  



Sinon là je me réécoute HF Thiéfaine double album concert, ENORME encore et toujours...des souvenirs, des souvenirs    :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je le savais qu'on se fouterait de moi !



Surtout en utilisant le verbe "fouter"  Là, c'est sur, on se foutra de toi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Wahahahahaaahaha !
> Salaud !
> 
> Et si je trouverais cela plus distingué, pourquoi je utilisrai pas cette conjugaison ??
> Hein ???



on dit "et si *que* je trouverais celà plus distingué" ! 

J'ai regardé "La guerre des boutons" il y a deux jours, alors tu penses si j'en connais un rayon ! 

EDIT : :sleep: Ok Man, I say "now it is dodo time" and all this sort of thing !


----------



## Nephou (16 Février 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Sinon là je me réécoute HF Thiéfaine double album concert, ENORME encore et toujours...des souvenirs, des souvenirs    :rateau:



 là maintenant je me réécoute le concert de Bercy (p**** trois heures de bonheur) qui me donne la force suffisante pour enchaîner une deuxième nuit blanche à rédiger le truc des machins détaillés de site internet et j'en passe et des pires.


----------



## joanes (16 Février 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je me réécoute le concert de Bercy (p**** trois heures de bonheur) qui me donne la force suffisante pour enchaîner une deuxième nuit blanche à rédiger le truc des machin détaillés de site internet et j'en passe et des pires.




Je te souhaite un  bon courage.... moi je vais me coucher, passque c'est pas le tout mais quand on est au chômage il faut se reposer...


----------



## mado (17 Février 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner... gnagnagna ... Roberto.....
> 
> 
> Un papa comme ça
> ...






j'aurais jamais parié là dessus !


Comme quoi


----------



## Ichabod Crane (17 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et que ta fille boive du bourbon, tu lui reproches pas ?
> Quoiiiiiiiiii ? Y a un truc que j'ai pas compris ????



J'crois qu'il y a un truc que tu n'as pas compris  
Déjà que moi je ne bois pas d'alcool, alors ma fille de 11 ans...non, mais franch'ment :hein: 

Sinon je viens de me regarder un fillm loué par erreur *AMOUR INTERDIT* avec Jessica Alba et Bob Hoskins, et bien oui, c'était vraiment une erreur  :mouais: :sick: :modo: 

Allez bonne nuit à tous, à demain


----------



## Franswa (17 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, je me dis que mon foie va en prendre un coup demain


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

Je me fais la totale des Négresses Vertes, en attendant que le boss vienne encore me gonfler...


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2006)

Grand soleil qui claque les carreaux...  Mylo Drop the Pressure :rateau:... et :love:


----------



## imimi (17 Février 2006)

Du mal à me remettre des shots de truc au fruit du Lipaya moi :rateau: :rose: :rose:​Merci valo


----------



## joanes (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Grand soleil qui claque les carreaux...  Mylo Drop the Pressure :rateau:... et :love:




Un espèce de, comment dire, air de printemps aujourd'hui... :rateau: :rateau:  Bonne journée à tous 
Etre au chômage à son boulot c'est pas beau ça...




			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais jamais parié là dessus !
> 
> 
> Comme quoi



Alors Lolita?? Bien ou quoi?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Février 2006)

Suis je le seul à ne pas aimer HFT ?


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

pas envie de bosser aujourd hui.. => tous les appels que je recois, je les renvoie a des collegues


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Oh que non !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Fondue - 36 minutes :sick:


----------



## Franswa (17 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, je vais préparer mes affaires pour retourner en breizh !!! :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je vais préparer mes affaires pour retourner en breizh !!! :love:


à l'étranger, donc !!......:rateau:


----------



## Franswa (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> à l'étranger, donc !!......:rateau:


Un autre monde


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

là, c'est "connerie de lettres de motivations à faire...."
me gonfle


----------



## joanes (17 Février 2006)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Suis je le seul à ne pas aimer HFT ?



Non mais c'est pas grave hein... quoique  :mouais:


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

c est koi HFT ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> c est koi HFT ?


un gars un peu étrange parfois......  que les posts de la page précédente m'ont donné envie de réécouter.....:rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (17 Février 2006)

Là je viens de decider (une fois de plus) d'arreter les femmes mariées, c'est chimiquement trop instable&#8230;


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2006)

... Röyksopp...   et je file retrouver mon aquarium...  Bonne JOurnée... :love:


   BOnne NOuvelle...  Sorpresa...!!! pour ce soir...  :love:


----------



## dool (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... Röyksopp...   et je file retrouver mon aquarium...  Bonne JOurnée... :love:
> 
> 
> BOnne NOuvelle...  Sorpresa...!!! pour ce soir...  :love:



Gnagnagna...


----------



## mado (17 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Gnagnagna...


 

C'est pas toi qui sors du gâteau ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2006)

Ah? Y'aura du gateau?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... Röyksopp...   et je file retrouver mon aquarium...  Bonne JOurnée... :love:
> 
> 
> BOnne NOuvelle...  Sorpresa...!!! pour ce soir...  :love:



Note : prévoir une bouteille de plus... deux ? ...  :love: 

sinon, je suis pas à Lyon   (de toute évidence :rateau:  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah? Y'aura du gateau?



ha t'es là toi  (j'trouve plus ton tel. ... mp...  )


----------



## mado (17 Février 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Alors Lolita?? Bien ou quoi?


 
Oui, m'sieur 
mais c'est une habituée des lieux si j'ai bien compris. Y'aura donc séance de rattrapage. mais je sais pas si elle mixe du HFT..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de decider (une fois de plus) d'arreter les femmes mariées, c'est chimiquement trop instable



même en prenant des précautions ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de decider (une fois de plus) d'arreter les femmes mariées, c'est chimiquement trop instable



C'est ce que je me suis dit quand la mienne est partie


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Là je digère la fondue, c'est rude de réfléchir quand tout le sang passe du corps caverneux aux intestins


----------



## Nexka (17 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je digère la fondue, c'est rude de réfléchir quand tout le sang passe du corps caverneux aux intestins



Ca veut dire que tu peux pas faire l'amour aprés avoir trop mangé??


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Après une fondue personne ne veut faire l'amour avec toi, alors....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2006)

Je confirme... Je me rappelle des regards de haine que me lançaient les gens dans un bar, après avoir passé une partie de la soirée dans un restau à fondue...:rose: :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (17 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme... Je me rappelle des regards de haine que me lançaient les gens dans un bar, après avoir passé une partie de la soirée dans un restau à fondue...:rose: :rateau:


tu baises dans les bars ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> tu baises dans les bars ? :affraid:


Dans les bars, les mérous, et même les poissons rouges.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> tu baises dans les bars ? :affraid:



Chez Madame Georgette, oui...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

J'ai envie de vomir...

Je crois que je suis trop pur, trop innocent pour ce foreume.
Moi qui m'étais inscrit ici, la fleur au fusil et le sourire aux lèvres, pensant rencontrer tout plein de gens sympathiques avec lesquels je pourrai allégrement disserter sur des sujets fascinants tel que "mac/pc, kékémieux?" ou encore "et dans votre bain, kekvoufètes?"...

Au lieu de ça, je tombe sur une tripotée de soudards vicieux à l'air pathibulaire et au menton mal rasé, qui ne parlent que de pipes, de fondue, de madame georgette, et de se vautrer dans le stupre et....
...
Ah non, j'arrête, laissez moi.
Laissez moi là, je vais vous ralentir...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, j'arrête, laissez moi.
> Laissez moi là, je vais vous ralentir...


Je peux même t'achever si tu veux.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Pas b'soin y a une meute macbidouille qui traine dans l'bois


----------



## Grug2 (17 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de ça, je tombe sur une tripotée de soudards vicieux à l'air pathibulaire et au menton mal rasé, qui ne parlent que de pipes, de fondue, de madame georgette, et de se vautrer dans le stupre et....
> ...
> Ah non, j'arrête, laissez moi.
> Laissez moi là, je vais vous ralentir...


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=17437&dateline=1130498586




http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=17437&dateline=1130498586


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

Bande de charognards. Aucune compassion pour le pôvre petit être que je suis.
Internet est une jungle, je ne suis pas assez fort, non, je...

Et Grug qui insiste sur mes petites particularités physiques... 

...
N'empêche que moi chui pas mal rasé.      

(edit : yen a qui insinueraient que je n'ai pas l'air si doux et innocent que ça? c'est ça hein? cherchez "blork" sur wikipedia, vous vous repentirez)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Tiens là après avoir écouté michel serres je vais acheter des sextoys et faire de l'exo-darwinissme.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens là après avoir écouté michel serres je vais acheter des sextoys et faire de l'exo-darwinissme.


WebO, sors de ce corps !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2006)

Là, LeSqual est à 2 mètres de moi...


----------



## Nexka (17 Février 2006)

Là je viens de recevoir le mail d'un ex, qui me dit qu'il compte passer chez moi à l'improviste un de ces week end :affraid: 

Je vais me débrouiller pour pas être chez moi les prochains week end


----------



## Franswa (17 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de recevoir le mail d'un ex, qui me dit qu'il compte passer chez moi à l'improviste un de ces week end :affraid:
> 
> Je vais me débrouiller pour pas être chez moi les prochains week end


Ça arrive souvent 

Faut surtout pas fuir, faut leur faire peur après il revienne pas


----------



## Jec (17 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de recevoir le mail d'un ex, qui me dit qu'il compte passer chez moi à l'improviste un de ces week end :affraid:
> 
> Je vais me débrouiller pour pas être chez moi les prochains week end



Bahhh .. tu peux toujours venir chez moi !! En plus il neige, on va aller skier !! :rateau:

Je pourrais comprendre si tu refuses ...


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

pfff je suis obligé d'attendre qu 'un traitement se termine chez un client pour me considerer enfin en we... les boules... en plus j'ai faim. j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faimj'ai faimj'ai faimj'ai faim j'ai faimj'ai faim


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> pfff je suis obligé d'attendre qu 'un traitement se termine chez un client pour me considerer enfin en we... les boules... en plus j'ai faim. j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faimj'ai faimj'ai faimj'ai faim j'ai faimj'ai faim



Et ben il faut manger  
Ben justement j'attends qu'on vienne me chercher pour aller manger une raclette !
Alors bon courage elkbron  

Sinon, personne ne pense à faire des photos en ce moment ou du moins à les développer
donc je ne me suis jamais autant ennuyer pendant toute une semaine
mais paradoxalement c'est passé assez vite
Entre subterfuge pour jouer au solitaire pendant que le patron scrute son écran d'ordinateur
et fumage de clopes, prenage de thé en otage ...

Bref, la seule information à retenir de tout ça c'est qu'il fait (presque) beau !!!!!

Bonne soirée et bon week end à tous


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

Alors là : saucisson, reblochon et bibine...

:love:


----------



## elKBron (17 Février 2006)

yeeeaaaaaah ! je me suis enfin déconnecté de chez mon client !!!!
we, j'arriiiiiiiiiveeeeee !!! 

@odré : merci pour le soutien, ça fait chaud au coeur... et je vais enfin pouvoir aller manger... enfin... commander un truc à manger, le frigal est vide :mouais:
ou alors faire comme ikiki : j ai encore un reblochon :love:


----------



## mamyblue (17 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> pfff je suis obligé d'attendre qu 'un traitement se termine chez un client pour me considerer enfin en we... les boules... en plus j'ai faim. j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faimj'ai faimj'ai faimj'ai faim j'ai faimj'ai faim


 


 Pôvre, ça me fait mal au coeur de voir quelqu'un qui à autant faim... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















 Aller je t'offre ces deux trois petites choses...  
En attendant que tu puisse vraiment souper...  
Bonne fin de soirée et bon appétit !


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

là... mon amie  as fini par me parler de sa journée de boulot.... et j'ai pas du tout, mais pas du tout envie de rire..... 
je suis même très énervé.....


----------



## ange_63 (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là... mon amie  as fini par me parler de sa journée de boulot.... et j'ai pas du tout, mais pas du tout envie de rire.....
> je suis même très énervé.....



Ha bon!!  
Mais pourquoi donc!!! 
Oulà!! PAs content le tirhum!


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là... mon amie  as fini par me parler de sa journée de boulot.... et j'ai pas du tout, mais pas du tout envie de rire.....
> je suis même très énervé.....


Elle s'est faite brancher par son boss?


----------



## ange_63 (17 Février 2006)

Soit ZEN...respire et raconte nous   ici pourquoi pas!


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon!!
> Mais pourquoi donc!!!
> Oulà!! PAs content le tirhum!


pour faire simple, sans rentrer dans tous les détails, mon amie travaille dans une "mission locale" (elle est ce qu'on appelle une "travailleuse sociale")qui s'occupe des 16-25 ans....
les jeunes qui viennent (démarche volontaire de leur part ), sont soit en recherche de travail, de formation...rien d'extraordinaire jusque là !!.... mais d'autres sont en "rupture de banc", précarité extrême, pas à bouffer, pas de logement, jeunes mères célibataires (battues par leur père ou mère pour certaines...), jeunes filles mariées de force, etc...etc....
et là mon amie vient de me raconter le cas d'une jeune fille....
comment peut-on laisser (de façon aussi cynique !!) des gens dans cette situation là...
c'est sûr, ça les à fait réfléchir tous ces "grands hommes" les émeutes de l'année dernière.....


bandes de *******s !!!

P.S : t'es loin du sujet bobby....


----------



## ange_63 (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pour faire simple, sans rentrer dans tous les détails, mon amie travaille dans une "mission locale" (elle est ce qu'on appelle une "travailleuse sociale")qui s'occupe des 16-25 ans....
> les jeunes qui viennent (démarche volontaire de leur part ), sont soit en recherche de travail, de formation...rien d'extraordinaire jusque là !!.... mais d'autres sont en "rupture de banc", précarité extrême, pas à bouffer, pas de logement, jeunes mères célibataires (battues par leur père ou mère pour certaines...), jeunes filles mariées de force, etc...etc....
> et là mon amie vient de me raconter le cas d'une jeune fille....
> comment peut-on laisser (de façon aussi cynique !!) des gens dans cette situation là...
> ...



  Oui en effet


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : t'es loin du sujet bobby....




J'ai joué, j'ai perdu...



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet



Par contre ange63, je vois pas pourquoi tu réagis comme ça, tirhum ne nous a pas donné de détail (il fait certainement bien d'ailleurs)


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

là, je vais aller me boire une bière, ou un rhum, ou un mescal, ou autre chose j'ai besoin de penser à autre chose et de m'aérer l'esprit (et de le noyer !).....
j'vais aller à mon bistrot préféré, ça fait plus d'un 1mois k'j'y suis pas allé à cause du boulot....ça vas me faire du bien de voir des potes....de boisson.....


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai joué, j'ai perdu...
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre ange63, je vois pas pourquoi tu réagis comme ça, tirhum ne nous a pas donné de détail (il fait certainement bien d'ailleurs)



je ne peux pas donner de détails dans ce cas précis.....

maintenant je vais picoler....(ça ne résoud rien d'accord, mais à moi ça vas me faire du bien, c'est égoïste, je sais mais je ne peux rien faire d'autre et c'est ce qui m'énerve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)....


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je ne peut pas donner de détails dans ce cas précis.....


J'en ai pas demandé


----------



## ange_63 (17 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai joué, j'ai perdu...
> 
> 
> 
> Par contre ange63, je vois pas pourquoi tu réagis comme ça, tirhum ne nous a pas donné de détail (il fait certainement bien d'ailleurs)




Oui je sais mais je vois de quel sujet il parle, même si il ne dit pas l'histoire qui s'est passé. Mais bon s'est sure qu'il y a des pesonnes dans des situations qui peuvent faire hurler...je connais ça par le biais d'une  assistante maternelle qui est famille d'acceuil. C'est pas rose tt les jours....


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai pas demandé


je sais.... 
souhaites moi........
bonne boisson et oubli momentané....


----------



## mamyblue (17 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> là... mon amie as fini par me parler de sa journée de boulot.... et j'ai pas du tout, mais pas du tout envie de rire.....
> je suis même très énervé.....


 


 Si c'est moi qui t'es énervé, je suis vraiment  car c'était pas le but... Et c'est bien triste tout ce que tu as raconté... Je comprend aussi pourquoi tu n'as pas envie de rire. C'est vrai que parfois la vie est injuste... Mais nous ne pouvons malheureusement pas changer les choses... La vie est ainsi faite...  et courage !


----------



## ange_63 (18 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que parfois la vie est injuste... Mais nous ne pouvons malheureusement pas changer les choses... La vie est ainsi faite...  et courage !



Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord mamy,:rose: le peu qu'on peut essayer de faire même si ce n'est que pour un jeune adulte, c'est déjà un jeune de "sauver", un qui sera moins malheureux! 
C'est déjà ça! Et si 10 personnes essaient de sauver un jeune, c'est 10 qui seront moins malheureux!!!
Etc...
Une goutte d'eau dans un océan peut être mais c'est mieux que de ne rien faire...et faire la politique de l'autruche.

Enfin bon chacun son point de vu!


----------



## mamyblue (18 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord mamy,:rose: le peu qu'on peut essayer de faire même si ce n'est que pour un jeune adulte, c'est déjà un jeune de "sauver", un qui sera moins malheureux!
> C'est déjà ça! Et si 10 personnes essaient de sauver un jeune, c'est 10 qui seront moins malheureux!!!
> Etc...
> Une goutte d'eau dans un océan peut être mais c'est mieux que de ne rien faire...et faire la politique de l'autruche.
> ...


 

Bonsoir Ange,

En disant que la vie est ainsi faite et que l'on ne peut pas grand chose. Je ne voulais pas dire qu'on ne devait rien faire, bien au contraire si on peut aider une où plusieures personnes c'est merveilleux... Ange je suis tout à fait de ton avis et je suis la 1ère à aider quelqu'un si je peux et si la personne est d'accord... Voilà je pense que cette fois tu me comprendras un peu mieux...


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2006)

on peut les changer les choses !!!!   
ces idiots de la "politique" comptent justement sur l'inertie de tout un chacun.....
avec le travail que fait ma compagne, je vois bien que certaines personnes ne se cantonnent pas au "politiquement correct".....

******, Coluche où es tu ?


P.S :_ fait chier vbulletin !!!......_

_j'suis toujours aussi vénère qu'avant d'aller boire mon coup !!!....suis toujours aussi remonté !!!!!!!!!!
merde, merde, merde !!!...._


----------



## Jec (18 Février 2006)

B'jour ! 

Matinée payement prévue depuis le début de semaine, tout les soirs classement et organisation pour donner ça à mon fiduciaire ... c'matin un chti café, une tonne de papier trimballée, préparé mentalement à enlever ce poid de ma tête et surtout tout cet argent de mon compte... je me connect sur le payement en ligne et paf ... un message m'annonce que le service est en maintenance jusqu'à dimanche soir blablabla ... rien la haine ... je vais donc devoir faire la fête ce soir sans savoir quelle limite me donner ... en plus l'alcool ça aide à compter ...


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> Je comprends ta réaction "sensible", mais c'est étrange comme façon de prétendre vouloir oublier.
> _Si tu aimes picoler, ne donne pas des prétextes comme celui-là._
> :mouais:
> ...


fallait juste que je vois du monde, des "têtes" connues et amicales.....  
croisé quelques copains graphistes (mais sans chemizafleur !!   )
l'alcool n'est pas un remède que j'utilise....._j'ai quand même une de ces "casquette" !!_
là je regarde mon verre d'eau....j'attends que le truc blanc qui fait du bruit et des bulles aie disparu pour le boire....:mouais:


----------



## Nexka (18 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> fallait juste que je vois du monde, des "têtes" connues et amicales.....
> croisé quelques copains graphistes (mais sans chemizafleur !!   )
> l'alcool n'est pas un remède que j'utilise....._j'ai quand même une de ces "casquette" !!_
> là je regarde mon verre d'eau....j'attends que le truc blanc qui fait du bruit et des bulles aie disparu pour le boire....:mouais:



   Et t'as laissé ta copine toute seule???   
C'est quand même elle la plus exposé :hein: 

Rhoo lalalalala :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as laissé ta copine toute seule???
> C'est quand même elle la plus exposé :hein:
> 
> Rhoo lalalalala :mouais:


elle préfère rester seule, se mate un film ou lis un bouquin......elle a appris à gérer les choses de façon différente....  
_(pis, c'est elle qui m'a "envoyé" dehors !!....  )_


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2006)

.... je lui laisse encore un quart d'heure.... et après je change de musique....  
je vire le zouk ...et je met du jazz ou du rock....:rateau: :rateau:  

_aahhh.... les différences culturelles !!......_:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Février 2006)

viens de rentrer à Nantes pour les vacances, hier ma classe organisait la fête de prépa du trimestre... 550 personnes, 3500 euros de frais... je me suis couché à 7h30, levé à 12h30...
Mais ça va ! 


Et vous ? :love:


----------



## joubichou (18 Février 2006)

Rentré du ski,semaine nickel


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais *c'est bon pour le moral !*
> :love:


:rateau: :rateau: .....no "compagnie", que du "Kassav" ici.....   
:love:

là, Tom Waits : album "swordfishtrombones", "bone machine" après....c'est... :love: 
me f'rais bien une p'tite écoute de Portishead ensuite..... 

_ça va avec ce que je suis en train de faire; des décors de l'Ecosse du XIX......châteaux dans la brume, cimetiéres au crépuscule, falaises et côtes abruptes et déchiquetées....
personnages mystérieux...._
_bref, je bosse sur ma future (j'espère !!) bédé !!_.....:rateau:  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

Je suis contente car la vie m'a donné de super dents
malheureusement quand j'étais plus jeune et écervelée
je ne m'en suis rarement occupée ...

J'ai deux énormes carries à la limite du dévitalisement voire du couronnement 
mais le peu qui reste des deux dents jumelles tient le coup
(j'ai put m'en rendre compte entre le creusage et le plombage :afraid: :hosto

Heureusement l'anesthésie permet de grande chose 
Mais on m'a prévenu : "Ne vous inquiétez pas si vous avez mal pendant deux semaines car on a dut tritouiller la racine profondément"

Or, je suis allé chez le dentiste car je sentais le chaud et le froid et ça me démeangeait 
pas de grande crise de dents mais je vais déguster maintenant vu la semaine dernière :mouais: 

conclusion : il faut s'occuper de ses dents !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contente car la vie m'a donné de super dents


Merci. Je crois que ça va me faire la journée. Merci, merci !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Février 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je suis contente car la vie m'a donné de super dents
> malheureusement quand j'étais plus jeune et écervelée
> je ne m'en suis rarement occupée ...
> 
> ...


Une autruche avec des dents?... :affraid: :affraid:  :affraid:  
Cariées, en plus?... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Une autruche avec des dents?... :affraid: :affraid:  :affraid:
> Cariées, en plus?... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



d'autant plus dures à porter !!! :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (18 Février 2006)

Rien de tel qu'un bon pèrniflard pour fêter le retour de vacances


----------



## pnicoulau (18 Février 2006)

Merci Roberto, 
Je pensais n'avoir rien fait de la journée, en fais j'ai simplement lu ce topic (en entier).
Maintenant, la nuit tombe (mais ne serait-ce pas le jour qui tombe), le magasin (dacotéoujedevèaler) va fermer, les batteries du PB sont a bout de souffle, je n'ai rien à manger...

Quelle belle journée.


----------



## katelijn (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour a tous,
Après des semaines de galères j'ai enfin la Freebox en dégroupage total. Merci France Telecom! Ton zélé a vouloir nuire tes concurrents m'ont convaincue.


----------



## pnicoulau (18 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waow.
> Ce n'est pas un mince exploit !
> 
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:



Cela vaut pas mal de roman, ou pensées. Va faloir penser à la publication.
Ousp ! Je m'égare et m'emporte dans des choses bien trop matérielles et utiles qui n'ont rien à faire ici. 
En parlant de chose matérielle, le magasin oukeilfalékejaye, il était encore ouvert, c'est pas formidable ça.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

pnicoulau a dit:
			
		

> Merci Roberto,
> Je pensais n'avoir rien fait de la journée, en fais j'ai simplement lu ce topic (en entier).
> Maintenant, la nuit tombe (mais ne serait-ce pas le jour qui tombe), le magasin (dacotéoujedevèaler) va fermer, les batteries du PB sont a bout de souffle, je n'ai rien à manger...
> 
> Quelle belle journée.


Ça fait du bien, hein, de voir que les autres aussi ont une vie de merde ?


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait du bien, hein, de voir que les autres aussi ont une vie de merde ?



Bah voilà : j'adore ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait du bien, hein, de voir que les autres aussi ont une vie de merde ?



Tu enlèves "aussi", et ça s'applique à moi...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait du bien, hein, de voir que les autres aussi ont une vie de merde ?




pas forcement de merde mais d'enervement oui parfois !!!!


je termine ce soir ma semaine  , 56h30 de boulot !!!!:rateau: et
une grande enguelade avec fifillle :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

hier soir bioman a fait 1 ans de plus, en cachette j'ai quand meme reussi a organiser une soirée 
avec plus de 30 personnes chez moi pour feter son annif    

je rentre a 21h , les invité sont convié 15 minutes apres .....
ils arrivent et je demande  a fifille et a ma niece de m'accompagner en bas 
pour chercher les gateaux e autres bricoles que j'ai acheté a la derniere minute....

il pleut fort, meme tres fort ......

ma niece et moi on fait plusieurs allée/retours sous la pluie , fifille nous attends tranquillement  a l'abris :
je lui demande de bouger ses fesses et chercher les affaires dans le voiture et elle reponds :
"je ne peux pas, je viens de me lisser les cheveux "!!!!!!:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

je l'envoie vertement se faire voir .........bref ..... suis pas trop contente surtout qu"elle a les cheveux hyper raides et
que sont mes cheveux qui frisent a vive allure avec 2 gouttes d'eau !!:hein: :hein: :hein:

......d'autres "petit" truc survenu dans la soirée me donnent envie de trucider fifille .....
je suis vraiment en colere contre elle !!!!:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 



aujourd'hui j'appelle plusieur fois a la maison mais jusq'a a 18h30 pas moyen qu'elle reponds....
je rentre encore plus noire , a savoir que je lui avait interdit de sortir et là elle me dit 
"mais tu savais que cet aprem j'avais rdv avec le coiffeur !!!!! "!!!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



elle est pas belle la vie ??????


----------



## Ichabod Crane (18 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait du bien, hein, de voir que les autres aussi ont une vie de merde ?



Moi ça va merci  Quoique :hein: 

Bon allez là je vais me faire LA 25ème HEURE de Spike Lee, avec Edward Norton (superbe film).


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pas forcement de merde mais d'enervement oui parfois !!!!
> 
> 
> je termine ce soir ma semaine  , 56h30 de boulot !!!!:rateau: et
> ...



Tiens barbarella est revenue ?


----------



## reineman (18 Février 2006)

en ce moment, je suis pris d'une profonde mélancolie en songeant à toutes les filles qui ne m'auront jamais entre leur bras...à toutes ces malheureuses, obligées de se consoler dans les bras d'un type sans façon, d'un bougnat....


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je suis pris d'une profonde mélancolie en songeant à toutes les filles qui ne m'auront jamais entre leur bras...à toutes ces malheureuses, obligées de se consoler dans les bras d'un type sans façon, d'un bougnat....



Ah ben on peut pas être partout fils....


----------



## katelijn (18 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je suis pris d'une profonde mélancolie en songeant à toutes les filles qui ne m'auront jamais entre leur bras...à toutes ces malheureuses, obligées de se consoler dans les bras d'un type sans façon, d'un bougnat....



Ben ouis, c'est comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je suis pris d'une profonde mélancolie en songeant à toutes les filles qui ne m'auront jamais entre leur bras...à toutes ces malheureuses, obligées de se consoler dans les bras d'un type sans façon, d'un bougnat....


En même temps, on ne peut pas leur reprocher de préférer un bon coup.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai toujours dit : ce tradada est l'écrin des pépites que l'on y glisse !
> :love:
> :love:
> 
> ...



On se calme ! C'est Spyro qui cherche des contrepéteries partout !


----------



## Warflo (19 Février 2006)

Affale le foc, attention à cette énorme creux !


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

voilà un message que j'ai posté sur un forum privé oublié, créé par ma bande d'amis... Plus personne n'y vient, mais ça fait du bien de parler dans le vide (en sachant qu'un jour un de ces amis se souviendra peut-être de ce forum et ira y jeter un oeil, ça peut être demain, comme dans deux ans, voire jamais, mais c'est pas grave, c'est un peu comme si c'était un blog) et comme ça fait encore plus de bien de parler moins dans le vide, juste une anonyme parmis les autres, je le poste ici aussi, parceque cette histoire sans nom est banale finallement...

bon, voilà... tous ça c'est comme ça... 
On aurait pu faire autrement pour que notre relation ne devienne pas n'importe quoi, on était obligé de se séparer ? voilà moi je me rendais compte que l'on allait n'importe où ; et par lacheté, par peur, je n'ai pas réagit... Toi tu as eu plus de courrage que moi, l'expérience en moins (ah ! la belle affaire, pour ce que j'en tire), et voilà, c'est fini, c'était pas forcément la meilleure solution, mais ç'en est une, ne regrète pas s'il te plait. Si tu regrètes c'est pire ! Ça me fais mal de savoir que tu es triste que ce soit fini, pourtant il ne tiennait qu'à toi que ça ne se passe pas comme ça, et tu peux encore revennir dessus, on pourrait réessayer, faire des efforts... C'est ce que je voulais, mais je ne sais plus trop ce que je préfère maintenant... Nous avons decidé de nous tenir à distance l'un de l'autre, pourtant moi j'ai peur que ça nous éloigne définitivement l'un de l'autre (j'aime pas les choses définitives). Mais ça je ne peux pas te le dire directement, ça ne ferait qu'augmenter ton trouble, je ne veux pas plus interferer, je t'ai déjà dit ce que j'avais à dire. 
Enfin si tu regrètes trop, tu sais je suis toujours là, on peut réessayer si tu veux. Ne nous fermons pas de porte, je préfère me dire que tout est encore possible ; ou pas, je n'attends rien de particulier, et ça n'est pas plus mal. 
Tu me parles de ta propre confusion, et j'aimerais être là en temps qu'amie pour t'aider à t'y retrouver. En même temps moi-même je ne sais pas trop où j'en suis et dans un cas comme ça je t'appellerais pour qu'on discute... Maintenant tout ceci est impossible, je me sens seule et je te sens seul aussi... 
J'espère que les choses vont vite revenir à un état normal, on a juste besoin de temps maintenant... Et si ça ne revient pas tant pis, ne nous forçons pas... 
Un jour tu te tomberas sur ce message et tout ça sera passé (esperons-le), ça me fais juste du bien de te parler de manière détournée, de parler tout court, même si c'est dans le vent....


----------



## Pierrou (19 Février 2006)

Ola ! 

Là, maintenant.... ?
Je me lève... et je te bouscule... euh, nan pardon ! :rateau:

Non, j'comate en fait, je profite de ma deuxième journée de vacances ( avant de me mettre à bosser mes concours de sciences po comme un fou à partir de demain :sick: )


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ola !
> 
> Là, maintenant.... ?
> Je me lève... et je te bouscule... euh, nan pardon ! :rateau:
> ...




Science Po ! Quelle chance (et quel courage de faire des études)  

J'ai malheureusement arrêter l'école à 16 ans pour aller faire le con avec les filles   (caliméro  ).
Pourtant j'avais toutes les capacités pour.

En attendant, je profite de mon dimanche avant de retourner dans mon camion demain matin.
Je ne suis pas à plaindre, 1900 net/mois, pas de patron qui me fait chier, horaires qui me conviennent parfaitement. Mais bon je me serait bien vu avocat ou reporter et/ou surtout comédien, peut être dans une autre vie ?

Mais pour aujourd'hui, MacG, Playstation 2, un livre à finir avant la fin de la journée (L'egoïste romantique de Bégbeider) et regarder 1 ou 2 films. Et comme il pleut, pas de roller


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

Salut tout l'monde! :sleep: 

Après une bonne soirée entre amis, un gros dodo ça fait du bien! :love: 

Mais le temps n'ait pas au beau fixe  

Rhooo mais à quand du soleil...durable!!! :love: Et non une toute petite éclaircie par ci par là.. 

Bon aller j'ai plein de choses à faire, bon dimanche


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2006)

Je sort de chez moi ...et je me retrouve nez à nez avec un mignon petit pitt bull... :afraid:

Là le voyant arriver sur moi avec un air....différent...je reste sur place sans bouger...en me disant...pas grand chose...

C'est là qu'arrive un gamin, au visage tableau de bord sponsorisé par Airbus, et les habits co-sponsorisé par toutes les marque de sport "In" du mois, clope au bec...

"T'inquiète mec, il aime joué...reste cool ..."...

 'tain....


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je sort de chez moi ...et je me retrouve nez à nez avec un mignon petit pitt bull... :afraid:
> 
> Là le voyant arriver sur moi avec un air....différent...je reste sur place sans bouger...en me disant...pas grand chose...
> 
> ...




La le gamin tu ne pouvais pas le censure, le bannir, ou autre.... 


Moi une fois un chien genre petit, ma attaqué et m'a pincer je ne te dit pas que je voulais shooter dedans mais c'etait un gamin qui les promenaient (et oui il y'avaient deux chiens)


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> La le gamin tu ne pouvais pas le censure, le bannir, ou autre....



C'est vrai que c'est le genre de la maison...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je sort de chez moi ...et je me retrouve nez à nez avec un mignon petit pitt bull... :afraid:
> 
> Là le voyant arriver sur moi avec un air....différent...je reste sur place sans bouger...en me disant...pas grand chose...
> 
> ...




De quoi te plains tu ? Tout c'est bien passé ? Comprend pas  

T'aurais préféré une petite vieille avec un putin de caniche qui font (la vieille et le chien) chier tout le monde :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

T'as pas l'esprit pratique, j'aurais jeté le gosse en pâture au pitt bull


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> De quoi te plains tu ? Tout c'est bien passé ? Comprend pas
> 
> T'aurais préféré une petite vieille avec un putin de caniche qui font (la vieille et le chien) chier tout le monde :mouais:



Je me plains, parce que la prochaine fois que mes trois enfants vont jouer dans le jardin, en criant comme des malades etc..., le "petit gentil" pitt bull aura peut-être une envie de goûter à un de mes enfants, parce que celui-ci est énervé par les cris...

Les pitt bull sont dangereux et doivent être tenu en laisse...pas de risque à courir avec ça...

Maintenant, dire que je dois être content parce qu'il ne s'est rien passé... ben non....

_kof kof by Nephou_


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> De quoi te plains tu ? Tout c'est bien passé ? Comprend pas
> 
> T'aurais préféré une petite vieille avec un putin de caniche qui font (la vieille et le chien) chier tout le monde :mouais:



Il y a des gens qui ont vraiment trés peur des chiens, et qui peuvent avoir des réactions violentes face à l'animal, celui-ci peut trés mal réagir, en particulier un Pitt. Les chiens doivent être tenus en laisse en ville.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Les chiens doivent être tenus en laisse en ville.


Quand tu m'parles comme ça, je... je...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je me plains, parce que la prochaine fois que mes trois enfants vont jouer dans le jardin, en criant comme des malades etc..., le "petit gentil" pitt bull aura peut-être une envie de goûter à un de mes enfants, parce que celui-ci est énervé par les cris...
> 
> Les pitt bull sont dangereux et doivent être tenu en laisse...pas de risque à courir avec ça...
> 
> Maintenant, dire que je dois être content parce qu'il ne s'est rien passé...il me semble qu'il est l'heure de prendre un peu l'air, le neurone sature mon ami ....


1.J'ai peur des chiens mais pas plus des PitBull que des autres, car ils ne sont pas plus dangereux que les autres (j'entend par là les gros chiens).

2. J'ai une fille moi aussi, donc je comprend ta réaction, mais ça ne me viendrais pas à l'idée de la laissée crier comme une malade (pour te citer) sans faire attrention à ce qu'il y a aux alentours.

3. Je suis d'accord les chiens doivent être tenus en laisse

4. C'est ta description du "gamin" qui ne me plaît pas

_kof kof by Nephou_


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu m'parles comme ça, je... je...



:love: :love: :love: 


Moi qui voulais rajouter "tenus en laisse et... castrés"  
Mais je voudrai pas te traumatiser


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Moi qui voulais rajouter "tenus en laisse et... castrés"
> Mais je voudrai pas te traumatiser




En + de la laisse, si ils étaient muselés ça serait déjà pas mal!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

Tout dépend de la _muselière_


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

je viens de poster là........


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Kanako ?
> :love:



viiii ? c'est moaaaa... 
:rateau:  :rose: 
 





Dur le réveil à midi par un coup de fil... ^^ merci Môman ! :sleep:

PS : Merci La Mouette ! ^^


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2006)

La je suis contente, je viens de trouver google en Basque   

http://www.google.com/intl/eu/


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2006)

Là j'ai appris que Suisse se dit Suissera en basque...


----------



## Pierrou (19 Février 2006)

Voilà qui va changer ma vie à jamais !  :love:


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

et moi je redécouvre google pour mac


----------



## Pierrou (19 Février 2006)

Mouarf, je savais pas que ça existait, ça...

L'intérêt reste relativement limité quand même, nan ?  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai appris que Suisse se dit Suissera en basque...



Et Pays Basque ça se dit comment en Suisse


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et Pays Basque ça se dit comment en Suisse


Ils n'ont pas de noms pour les pays qui n'émettent pas leur propre devise.


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont pas de noms pour les pays qui n'émettent pas leur propre devise.



Le cochon ça compte pas comme devise??


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Février 2006)

Ouaouh, tonnerre de nom de dieu (mais pas de Brest) , à Nice. 

Heureusement que j'avais prévu de rester chez moi, c'est rapé pour le roller, ou alors du roller nautique.

Sale coup pour leur carnaval, bien fait pour eux ils nous emmerdent assez toute la semaine avec ça  

En même temps (c'est le cas de le dire) dommage pour ma fille (en plus elle a peur du tonnerre ma chérie, et elle n'est même pas avec son papa pour la protéger  )

Vivement demain (c'est ma semaine), "je t'aime chérie":love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et Pays Basque ça se dit comment en Suisse


 

******** ****  



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont pas de noms pour les pays qui n'émettent pas leur propre devise.


 
Et maintenant retourne-toi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant retourne-toi.


Dans tes rêves mon chéri. Tu n'as pas vraiment les moyens de tes ambitions.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans tes rêves mon chéri. Tu n'as pas vraiment les moyens de tes ambitions.


 
Tu parles d'ambitions.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Février 2006)

Bon j'en prends un pour sodomiser l'autre si ça continue..


----------



## ange_63 (19 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ******** ****



:affraid: HaaaAaaa ça y est ça le reprend!


----------



## Craquounette (19 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: HaaaAaaa ça y est ça le reprend!



Tu sais Ange... A mon avis... C'est les gens qui souffrent d'un manque de lumière naturelle (tu sais WebO le soleil... Ce qu'il y a en dessus du stratus...) qui agissent de cette façon... C'est pas de ça faute  

Ok ok je sors toute seule :rose:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2006)

la ? quelqu'un essais désespérément de m'envoyer un morceaux de florent pagny ... mais msn n'en veut pas  pas con


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? quelqu'un essais désespérément de m'envoyer un morceaux de florent pagny ... mais msn n'en veut pas  pas con



zip le et envoie sur un serveur FTP


----------



## Freelancer (19 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? quelqu'un essais désespérément de m'envoyer un morceaux de florent pagny ... mais msn n'en veut pas  pas con


c'est latestpagny.tgz? fais gaffe, même si ça ne fait rien à ton mac, ça peut sérieusement t'amocher les oreilles


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> zip le et envoie sur un serveur FTP


On lui envoie et il veut pas, au cas ou....


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? quelqu'un essais désespérément de m'envoyer un morceaux de florent pagny ... mais msn n'en veut pas  pas con



C'est quoi, comme morceau ? un bras ? Une jambe ? ... Non ... Quand même pas ... :rateau:


  


EDIT : Rhooo ! Nan, SM, je pensais pas à ça !


----------



## kanako (19 Février 2006)

Là, maintenant ?

vais me coucher, suis lasse de tout, surtout d'avoir glandé tout le week-end... Bon, demain je bosse (j'ai dit ça tout les jours de la semaine... )

:sleep: 
Bonne nuit !
à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est latestpagny.tgz? fais gaffe, même si ça ne fait rien à ton mac, ça peut sérieusement t'amocher les oreilles


Tu vois que toi aussi tu peux être drôle. En te forçant.


----------



## toys (20 Février 2006)

de retour d'une longue semaine studio plus concert mais bon tout vaas bien je taf a 9h demain pas eu un jour de congé depuis dimanche mais sa vas venir!!!


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2006)

Là, je vais aller me prendre un p'tit déj :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2006)

Tiens, j'ai faim


----------



## Jec (20 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai faim



Tiens moi aussi. Ca doit être les heures ...


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...blablabla... en buvant des cafés et en discutant aimablement avec les *commerciales délicatement parfumées* qu'ils m'expliquent les dossiers ou y jettent un coup d'il (aux dossiers).
> ...blablabla...







			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un café, Audrey, et j'attends.
> :love:
> :love:


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

Ben moi toujours en quêtes d'annonces et à écrire mes foutues lettre de motivation


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2006)

Des copies, des copies, et encore des copies...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Février 2006)

Petite pause entre deux tranches de boulot pour les concours 
Toujours le torticolis :sick:


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Petite pause entre deux tranches de boulot pour les concours
> Toujours le torticolis :sick:



Enlèves ton casque de temps en temps, ça coince à force....


----------



## Jec (20 Février 2006)

Là c'est préparation des classeurs de comptes pour aller chez mon fiduciaire ... déclaration d'impôt à remplir, comptabilité 2005, etc ... tout ce que j'aime ... bref, je préfère payer quelqu'un pour faire cette m. que me prendre la tête. Donc ce soir 17h00, ma tête sera plus libre !!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Février 2006)

Ned maître Yoda que son avatar est périmé a dit:
			
		

> Enlèves ton casque de temps en temps, ça coince à force....


Nan, c'est le système respiratoire qui a pété et qui a dévié de son axe, ça dépasse du cou, ça fait mal... faut que je passe chez le garagiste :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2006)

Tiens, une Màj mineure de iTunes...


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2006)

Là maintenant, je me dis que faire la fête dans sa maison... C'est pas une bonne idée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Là, ce matin, j'ai eu mon entretient d'évaluation pour 2005.

Bilan ?
PonkHead, c'est la panzer division du dev : fiable, organisé, carré, sérieux, précis...

Diantre !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

là j'ai terminée (pour aujourd'hui ) de sauver les pots plus que cassés du resultat de l'inventaire .....
j'ai peut etre sauvé 15 references  sur le 160 manquantes :casse: :casse: :casse: 

on verra si mercredi j'arrive a retrouver encore quelques petites quantité volatilisé :rateau: 

aujourd'hui je suis de repos , demain en rtt ......enfin , pour le moment
pas de coup de fil qui me dit "madame , je suis malade , je rentre chez moi "    


bon aprem et bon café a tous :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

Hello Princess bon RTT ( vous avez des ces abréviations chez vous )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Hello Princess bon RTT ( vous avez des ces abréviations chez vous )




rtt : reduction temp travail......me demande pas plus, je ne sais pas reellement en qui consiste      et....
j'ai meme peur de le savoir :afraid: :modo: :afraid: 






sm, dis ......ta copine ou ta maman chausse du 38 ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2006)

38 ? ça va flatter DocEvil ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 38 ? ça va flatter DocEvil ça


Toi, tu files un mauvais coton. Tu vas prendre mon 42 fillette quelque part et mon XXX garçon par ailleurs...


----------



## sofiping (20 Février 2006)

petite pose à 1 neurone entre 2 séances de roulage de boulettes rouge entre 2 doigts ... 
j'en ai un millier à rouler  :sleep: .... aprés y faudra que je les cuisent ...puis que je les percent  ... et que je les enfile ...

--------------------------------------------


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2006)

MAis ****** de bordel de merde, est-ce que l'abonnement au thread marchera correctement un jour?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2006)

sgroumph. Voila, je me suis réabonné...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Des copies, des copies, et encore des copies...


C'est bon, fini. 
J'en ai marre, et en plus ils sont mauvais.


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> petite pose à 1 neurone entre 2 séances de roulage de boulettes rouge entre 2 doigts ...
> j'en ai un millier à rouler  :sleep: .... aprés y faudra que je les cuisent ...puis que je les percent  ... et que je les enfile ...
> 
> --------------------------------------------


J'ai pas compris ce que c'était les boulettes ? :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (20 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris ce que c'était les boulettes ? :rateau:



Des perles :mouais: ..............


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris ce que c'était les boulettes ? :rateau:




un collier pour une tribu africaine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, fini.
> J'en ai marre, et en plus ils sont mauvais.



C'est l'an "saignement" ... Une véritable hémoragie !


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Des perles :mouais: ..............




Ah...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  enfiler...  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

un p'tit "Bologne" à votre santé !!  
:love: 

P.S : un p'tit sec (_"an pété pié"_)


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2006)

la je viens de voir une pub a la télé qui dit qu'il y a des puces intel dans un mac, n'importe quoi la télé


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit "Bologne" à votre santé !!
> :love:
> 
> P.S : un p'tit sec (_"an pété pié"_)





Merci !
avec des acras titiris ??????


----------



## mamyblue (20 Février 2006)

[/quote]





			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> avec des acras titiris ??????


 

 Mais de rien !  



 
 Tu passait par là... sympa de nous dire


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Mais de rien !
> 
> 
> 
> Tu passait par là... sympa de nous dire



_
Je suis là souvent mais je ne t'y vois pas beaucoup actuellement ; je suis grognon, arrivons 4ème en danse sur glace   

Bon, cela étant, je me suis régalée avec tous ces couples de patineurs et patineuses qui nous ont offert un spectacle magnifique !!!!!_


----------



## mamyblue (21 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Je suis là souvent mais je ne t'y vois pas beaucoup actuellement ; je suis grognon, arrivons 4ème en danse sur glace   _
> 
> _Bon, cela étant, je me suis régalée avec tous ces couples de patineurs et patineuses qui nous ont offert un spectacle magnifique !!!!!_


 

 Chui désolée pour vous. Mais nous, avec Lambiel nous avons une médaille 
Et chui contente car en plus nos grands-pères étaient cousins.  
 Donc, on est tout petits, petits, petits cousins et je l'adoreeeeeeeee:love: 
Quand aux couples malheureusement j'ai pas pû voir.  
Je pense que le spectacle, était comme toujours magnifique!   
Momo à bientôt!


----------



## Nexka (21 Février 2006)

Là je suis trop contente :love: 

J'ai eu les résultats de mes partiels!!! :love: J'ai 13 de moyenne!!! YEEPPEEEE   Je suis la première de ma section :love: TROP COOOOOOl  

(je crâne à mort, j'en profite hein  vous permettez :love: )

J'espére qu'ils se sont pas trompés


----------



## Dory (21 Février 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis trop contente :love:
> 
> J'ai eu les résultats de mes partiels!!! :love: J'ai 13 de moyenne!!! YEEPPEEEE   Je suis la première de ma section :love: TROP COOOOOOl
> 
> ...



Toutes mes félicitations


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

.... et j'essaie d'émerger !!......:sleep: :sleep:
voudrais encore être en train de........


----------



## dool (21 Février 2006)

Là ! Il est 22h06 sur ma freebox !! :hein: Je vais retourner me coucher moi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2006)

J'ai été voir "Orange mécanique" au théâtre hier... Comment dire?...


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là ! Il est 22h06 sur ma freebox !! :hein: Je vais retourner me coucher moi !


bonne idée ! :love:


----------



## Jec (21 Février 2006)

Koffee time !!!


----------



## mado (21 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été voir "Orange mécanique" au théâtre hier... *Comment dire*?...


 

Par exemple :

_Je suis allé voir_..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2006)

Hell was full !
So ... I came back !
hihi !!!!!!! 
Biz à toutes et tous !!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hell was full !
> So ... I came back !
> hihi !!!!!!!
> Biz à toutes et tous !!!!!:love: :love:



Là je...

... salue le retour de ce _vieux nase_ de ZeBig.  :love:


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

zebigisback ! :affraid:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hell was full !
> So ... I came back !
> hihi !!!!!!!
> Biz à toutes et tous !!!!!:love: :love:


 

Bien content de te voir de retour par ici.


----------



## Nexka (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hell was full !
> So ... I came back !
> hihi !!!!!!!
> Biz à toutes et tous !!!!!:love: :love:




Rhhhaaaaa TheBig :love: Rhooo comment dire :love: :love: 

YEEPEEEEE


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hell was full !
> So ... I came back !
> hihi !!!!!!!
> Biz à toutes et tous !!!!!:love: :love:



Hell !? c'est le nom d'un club échangiste  

Dude est de retour, c'est donc bien le printemps qui pointe le bout de son nez...
 :love: :love:


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

zebig vient faire coucou, et ça va nous donner 3 pages de floude


----------



## krystof (21 Février 2006)

Oui, bon, faut pas trop non plus s'emballer hein...

Paraît qu'on en revient jamais vraiment intact du hell


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2006)

Et d'aileurs, y sont où les cadeaux?


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

Salut! 

:sleep: 

Belle journée aujourd'hui :love: Je vais sortir un peu  

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Paraît qu'on en revient jamais vraiment intact du hell


 
Z'ont commencé à m'embrocher (vous savez, le truc qui commence bien mais qui finit mal ...:rateau: ) comme une vieille dinde pour me faire roussir tous les poils ...
C'est alors que j'ai vu satan et que je lui ai dit : "c'est top l'enfer parce que satan l'habite ... arrffffffffffff"
Il m'a regardé d'un air navré, et il a gueulé : "Qu'on le ramène celui-là ... va encore nous faire chier avec ses histoires !" 
En redescendant, j'ai croisé Dieu et je lui ai lancé : "A bientôt j'espère ... juste le temps de franchir le mur du con et j'arrive !" - je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi il ne m'a pas répondu...:rateau:


----------



## joubichou (21 Février 2006)

T'as raison Ange je vais peut être me décider a aller abattre mes 6 arbres cet après midi,sous la neige


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> zebig vient faire coucou, et ça va nous donner 3 pages de floude



C'est toi qui le dis


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont commencé à m'embrocher (vous savez, le truc qui commence bien mais qui finit mal ...:rateau: ) comme une vieille dinde pour me faire roussir tous les poils ...
> C'est alors que j'ai vu satan et que je lui ai dit : "c'est top l'enfer parce que satan l'habite ... arrffffffffffff"
> Il m'a regardé d'un air navré, et il a gueulé : "Qu'on le ramène celui-là ... va encore nous faire chier avec ses histoires !"
> En redescendant, j'ai croisé Dieu et je lui ai lancé : "A bientôt j'espère ... juste le temps de franchir le mur du con et j'arrive !" - je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi il ne m'a pas répondu...:rateau:




Yeaaaaah! Zebig!! Tu nous manquais! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En redescendant, j'ai croisé Dieu et je lui ai lancé : "A bientôt j'espère ... juste le temps de franchir le mur du con et j'arrive !" - je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi il ne m'a pas répondu...:rateau:


Il n'est tout simplement pas pressé de t'accueillir. Nous, si.


----------



## kanako (21 Février 2006)

là, j'ai faim 
bien le bonjour à tous !
vais pitit déjeuner ^^ 
mhm:hein:  y a plus de pain... pas de tartines grillées ce matin... sniff
 
bonne journée à vous !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Alleluia, par un heureux Lazare il est réssuscité !!
> :love::love:
> 
> 
> ...



Et qu'on l'enchaîne pour l'empêcher de repartir


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison Ange je vais peut être me décider a aller abattre mes 6 arbres cet après midi,sous la neige



Nous on a plus de neige en ville ça va... mais on subit déjà les giboulées de mars...:mouais:  
Et que vois-je arriver à l'horizon...de gros nuages gris...:hein: Ho non!!! Ca va compremettre ma balade de cette aprèm :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

_Nous nous n'avons pas eu de neige, quelques gouttes de pluie   mais que voyons nous poindre à l'horizon...... des touristes .... si si, ils pointent leur nez......     _


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2006)

Tain c'est poétique, ici !  :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tain c'est poétique, ici !  :rateau:




ça me fait marrer ta citation, moi je serais plutôt une gauchiste contrariée


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2006)

Moi aussi, remarque..  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

là, je me bats avec ma perspective, mes points de fuites et tout le tremblement qui va avec....:mouais: :hein: 
_*grrrrr !!......*_ :hein: 





edit : _"souci" résolu !!....._ _non mais !!...._


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un café ?_
> Avec ou sans sucre ??



Avec un sucre merci!  

Bon là maintenant j'attends que mon plat pour midi finisse de chauffer dans l'four!!!
Arrrrggg j'ai FAIM moi...que c'est long... 
J'vais finir pas y manger cru! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un café ?_
> Avec ou sans sucre ??


_Avec ou sans *commerciales délicatement parfumées* ??......_    
 

sinon, tout de suite, sans sucre pour moi !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

Petit traité du parler de l'entreprise moderne.

Aujourd'hui : "être en stand-by"

Etre en stand-by :
N'avoir strictement rien à foutre, mais alors rien de rien, même en cherchant bien, même après avoir fait la tournée des chefs-qui-d'habitude-ont-tout-un-tas-de-merde-à-faire-en-réserve..
Le naïf pourrait croire qu'être en stand-by est une autorisation, une carte blanche pour glander ostensiblement ou traîner ouvertement sur MacGé, erreur ! (voir à ce sujet l'article "ne pas avoir l'air d'un fonctionnaire")

ex : un chef, à voix basse, l'air d'avoir perdu sa mère et le ton du type qui t'annonce que t'as un cancer en phase terminale : "Euh... PonkHead, là, tu ne serais pas un peu en stand-by ?"


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi c'est de profil bien à plat : je pictographise des porte-containers, des trains de marchandises, des semi-remorques, des péniches et des avions-cargos...
> Je m'éclate bien, à part qu'une nana a mis à bruler un batonnet d'encens aromatisé au d'ssous de bras de moine tibétain, *ça pue* c'est une horreur, on se croirait dans un vieux stock de Pier Import© !
> 
> :sick:
> ...


Volontiers, sans sucre. :love:

moi j'essaye de deguiser des robots en sherazade&#8230;


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

Là j'écoute les infos...ils nous rabbatent les oreilles avec la grippe aviaire, heureusement qu'ils ne font pas une édition spéciale comme ils ont si bien l'habitude... Mais du coups ils ont tellement rien à dire qu'ils nous présente le sauvetage de la reproduction des crapeaux je sais plus dans quelle régions....:mouais: 

D'ailleurs Jean-Pierre Pernaut avait du mal à garder son sérieux, il était PTR..

FOR-MI-DABLE.... :rateau:


----------



## ikiki (21 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ex : un chef, à voix basse, l'air d'avoir perdu sa mère et le ton du type qui t'annonce que t'as un cancer en phase terminale : "Euh... PonkHead, là, tu ne serais pas un peu en stand-by ?"



Ah ouais? ça colle pas trop avec ça pourtant   



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Là, ce matin, j'ai eu mon entretient d'évaluation pour 2005.
> 
> Bilan ?
> PonkHead, c'est la panzer division du dev : fiable, organisé, carré, sérieux, précis...
> ...




SInon, ben moi comme d'hab, lettres de motiv... :mouais: :casse: :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

là y'a une cousine de ma "douce", qui vient de me demander si je pouvais faire des illustrations pour ses faire-parts de mariage.....:rose:   
_"mais bien sûr, mais bien sûr !!"_....:love: :love: 

P.S :_ encore une grosse fête de famille en perspective... du zouk toute la nuit !!..._. :love: 



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ...Jean-Pierre Pernaut...


c'est qui ?.......   
:rateau:


----------



## ikiki (21 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> vas pas me dire que tu en fais une nouvelle à chaque fois ??!!!  :rateau:



Nan, mais bon quand je cible un peu plus, il faut remanier un peu... et là ne marre, ça me gave...:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Volontiers, sans sucre. :love:
> 
> moi j'essaye de deguiser des robots en sherazade


 


 J'ai entendu qu'il y avait du café ici.:sleep: 
j'en prend volontier un pour moi sans sucre  
Et pour mon ami avec sucre SVP, 






Merci!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ?.......
> :rateau:



Le mec en deuxième sur ma liste juste après Julien Courbet.
Vivement que je gagne au loto quand même!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> SInon, ben moi comme d'hab, lettres de motiv... :mouais: :casse: :bebe:


Cher monsieur le recruteur de SSII.
Etant actuellement chômeur et RMiste dans un monde ou tout se paye, j'ai décidé de troquer un peu de mon temps libre contre du pognon (le plus possible).
Je postule donc chez vous, d'abord parce que j'ai fait des études d'informatique, ce qui laisse supposer que j'aime ça et donne un côté logique à ma candidature (plus en tous cas qu'à la boucherie en bas de chez moi où, pourtant, tout le monde m'aime bien), ensuite parce que vous êtes dans la liste des SSII qui recrutent.
Je n'ai rien à foutre de vos succursales à l'étranger et de votre prix machin de l'académie truc, de toutes façons je veux bosser près de chez moi et marchand de viande humaine pour marchand de viande humaine, vous n'êtes pas pire que les autres, quitte à me faire un peu exploiter pour vivre, j'aimerais juste ne pas trop avoir à vous lêcher le derrière pour ça.


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti.
> Deux cafés pour la dame en bleu !
> :love:



.. deux pour moi... toute seule...:rateau: 


Un BiG  à The BiG...  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2006)

Bon, allez, je retourne bosser mes concours moi... @ peluche les aminches !   :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'on lui apporte des bières et des sandouiches !!*


...une baguette molle rôti et une Leffe me suffiront ... (une baguette ! Pas une braguette hein Roberto !:rateau: )
Leffe moi t'aimer ... toute une nuiiiiit .... :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## mamyblue (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti.
> Deux cafés pour la dame en bleu !
> :love:


 



Roberto!!!


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti.
> Deux cafés pour la dame en bleu !
> :love:


je vais en reprendre un aussi, après avoir passé 10 minutes à essayer de gommer une tache sur mon ecran :rateau: je pense que j'en ai besoin.


----------



## ikiki (21 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Cher monsieur le recruteur de SSII.
> Etant actuellement chômeur et RMiste dans un monde ou tout se paye, j'ai décidé de troquer un peu de mon temps libre contre du pognon (le plus possible).
> Je postule donc chez vous, d'abord parce que j'ai fait des études d'informatique, ce qui laisse supposer que j'aime ça et donne un côté logique à ma candidature (plus en tous cas qu'à la boucherie en bas de chez moi où, pourtant, tout le monde m'aime bien), ensuite parce que vous êtes dans la liste des SSII qui recrutent.
> Je n'ai rien à foutre de vos succursales à l'étranger et de votre prix machin de l'académie truc, de toutes façons je veux bosser près de chez moi et marchand de viande humaine pour marchand de viande humaine, vous n'êtes pas pire que les autres, quitte à me faire un peu exploiter pour vivre, j'aimerais juste ne pas trop avoir à vous lêcher le derrière pour ça.



Dans ce goût la oui :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hell was full !
> So ... I came back !
> hihi !!!!!!!
> Biz à toutes et tous !!!!!:love: :love:


 
Tidju !!!!!!

Te revoilà !!!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hell was full !
> So ... I came back !
> hihi !!!!!!!
> Biz à toutes et tous !!!!!:love: :love:



Enfin un peu de sérieux au bar !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...une baguette molle rôti et une Leffe me suffiront ... (une baguette ! Pas une braguette hein Roberto !:rateau: )
> Leffe moi t'aimer ... toute une nuiiiiit .... :hosto: :hosto:




Bonjour le big. il me manquait lui.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2006)

De retour de Des Quat' Longs ® 
Me suis acheté un  bô futal de Ski facile à tomber et des belles lunettes de soleil de frime  

Quelle classe :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

là j'attends impatiemment et avec une sacrée agitation interieure 
que ma chef de secteur m'appelle.....

elle etait là auj, je l'ai vue vite fait car que je suis censée ne pas travailler ....

elle a eu un entretien avec la vendeuse a problemes : celle-ci m'a descendue a mort disant que je ne fout rien et j'en passe de belles et des meilleures ....


je vais reagir comment tout a l'heure quand ma chef va m'appeler ?

encaisser et faire semblant de rien ?
lui balancer ma demission illico ?


c'est reconnus , les responsable ne foutent rien, ce sont seulement les pauvres vendeuses qui font tourner le magasin ......
******, je suis en rage là !!!!


----------



## Warflo (21 Février 2006)

Et ben là je poste depuis un Mac Mini dans un cyber café en Suisse (chateau d`Oex), et ben c' est beau la suisse quand il neige :love: 

Et c'est très chiant les clavier Qwerty  
Tout les suisse ont ça?  
Bon je pourrai pas avoir accès à un ordi avant  lomgtemps alors


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

C'est pas QWERTY, c'est QWERTZ. Et ça change beaucoup de choses 


(faute de frappe )


----------



## Warflo (21 Février 2006)

Ah ben moi c'est QWERTZ.
Donc


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est très chiant les clavier Qwerty


 
Marrant je dis pareil des claviers AZERTY quand je viens en France.


----------



## mamyblue (21 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Et ben là je poste depuis un Mac Mini dans un cyber café en Suisse (chateau d`Oex), et ben c' est beau la suisse quand il neige :love:
> 
> Et c'est très chiant les clavier Qwerty
> Tout les suisse ont ça?
> Bon je pourrai pas avoir accès à un ordi avant lomgtemps alors


 

Et ben tant pis pour le mac du moment que tu trouve la Suisse belle  profite de ton séjour ici et à bientôt !


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Marrant je dis pareil des claviers AZERTY quand je viens en France.


Ouais, mais un clavier AZERTY en vaut deux ! :rateau: 


Quoi?                    
Que je... ? 
Sorte ? 

OK


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

oups, doublon


----------



## Grug2 (21 Février 2006)

là, je viens de decouvrir ça  :*

Attention:* Afin de continuer à utiliser nos forums, merci de remplir le champ "Correspondances électroniques" dans la section *Modifier vos options* de votre profil.


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

c'est expliqué là par Benjamin....pour ceux qui sont curieux....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de decouvrir ça  :*
> 
> Attention:* Afin de continuer à utiliser nos forums, merci de remplir le champ "Correspondances électroniques" dans la section *Modifier vos options* de votre profil.




Moi aussi, alors j'ai fait quelques changements et ça roule


----------



## Hippocampe (21 Février 2006)

étrange parce que moi je viens d'accéder direct à ton message, en dernière position sur le tradada actuellement (à 21:47)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

J'voudrais pas dire..... mais j'ai l'impression qui s'passe des choses ......


----------



## mamyblue (21 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'voudrais pas dire..... mais j'ai l'impression qui s'passe des choses ......


 
Hello ! Tu crois qui se passe queques choses ... où c'est qu'une impression?...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Hello ! Tu crois qui se passe queques choses ... où c'est qu'une impression?...




_Non, pas une impression, j'ai du redonner un mot de passe, modifier certains détails ... mais bon, rien de méchant....  _


----------



## mamyblue (21 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> _Non, pas une impression, j'ai du redonner un mot de passe, modifier certains détails ... mais bon, rien de méchant....  _


 

Oui moi aussi j'ai changé deux trois choses... mais comme tu dis rien de bien méchant...


----------



## elKBron (22 Février 2006)

ben de mon cooté, je viens d'apprendre qu'il faut que je parte à Lille ce pm... 
m'énerve d'être prévenu au dernier moment.... grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ben de mon cooté, je viens d'apprendre qu'il faut que je parte à Lille ce pm...
> m'énerve d'être prévenu au dernier moment.... grrrrrrrrr



Il faut relativiser   tu es prévenu au dernier moment.....mais tu as du taff !!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la dernière position est devenue la première (Pardonne-leur, ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font !  ), mentalement ça change tout mais je devrais pouvoir m'y faire *j'ai un mental très fort !*


Yes, you're _absolutely mental.
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Yes, you're _absolutely mental.
> _


Fabulous?


----------



## elKBron (22 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut relativiser   tu es prévenu au dernier moment.....mais tu as du taff !!!!!!!!!


c est vrai. mais bon, si on suit ton raisonnnement, c est du meme style que "tiiin, la bouffe de ce restau est degueulasse... mais faut relativiser, y a plein de gens qui n ont rien a manger"... :mouais:
tu m excuseras, mais j'ai assez galéré pour trouver du taf, alors je me permets de raler un peu... en plus etre reveillé à 06h00 pour m entendre dire ca, apres 4 jours de repos... ca me casse un tant soit peu.

enfin bref. Je soutien de tout mon coeur celles et ceux qui sont en recherche _*ACTIVE*_ de travail, car j ai bien connu cette situation durant de longs mois (euh... pour info, ma place sera bientot à prendre, si ca interesse qualqu un => MP )

the force be with youuuu


----------



## kanako (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous...
là... bin je me prépare à une pitite journée sympatique avec mes éclaireuses (on a pas encore de gars) et oui, je fais du scoutisme, c'est l'anniversaire des fondateurs du scoutisme (Lady & Lord Baden Powell)...
Un jour je vous montrerai ce que sont les scouts modernes... ouais on bosse sur iBook !! (quand je le récupère justement, la photo est dedans)


----------



## dool (22 Février 2006)

'Tin la vache, ça fesait longtemps que j'n'avais pas autant posté !!   

Là, la croisière me manque !


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2006)

j'essaie d'émerger....:sleep: 
notre fille nous a fait passer une nuit des plus agitées.... :mouais: 
je suis aussi fatigué que quand je me suis couché hier soir;_ l'impression étrange de ne pas avoir dormi......_ :mouais:  



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais à Brest, six cent bornes dans la journée pour aller trier des photos de calamar.
> :mouais:


bien cuisiné, c'est très bon les calamars !!....  
:rateau:
_(avec du curry et du piment....miam !!)_


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> 'Tin la vache, ça fesait longtemps que j'n'avais pas autant posté !!
> 
> Là, la croisière me manque !


Je comprends très bien :love:

Vivement que la construction du prochain voyage se termine 

Là, je vais me laver


----------



## ange_63 (22 Février 2006)

Hello all  

:sleep: Que c'est dure de se sortir du lit! :sleep: 

Bon courrage à ceux qui bosse!


----------



## imimi (22 Février 2006)

Mangeage de biscuits,
Buvage d'un thé à la menthe,
Faisage de planning,
Surfage sur Macg,
....

Toutes ces rimes en _age_ me donnent envie d'aller à la plage moi :style:







  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2006)

Là, maintenant, je suis en train de me demander pourquoi je suis devenu consultant indépendant....  ... je bosse deux fois plus ... j'ai deux fois plus d'emmerdes ... je ne gagne pas deux fois plus alors que le fisc m'en prend, lui, deux fois plus ... avant, je me faisais ch... par mon boss, et maintenant, ce sont mes clients qui me font ch... et deux fois plus aussi ... 

Enfin, j'ai une sacrée chance de pouvoir bosser ..... mais pourquoi c'est chiant, parfois, la vie ??????:love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Et TheBïte est deux fois pl... ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2006)

_suis sur ma messagerie et ça me gave d'avoir plusieurs fois le même message de copains"pécéistes" du genre _: "t'as vu y'a une faille sur safari !" :rateau: 
j'en soupçonne certains d'être un peu moqueurs.....:mouais: 
y'a tout de même une différence entre une faille sous Mac et une "guerre des tranchées antivirale quotidienne" sous ouinedose !!......


----------



## Jec (22 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je suis en train de me demander pourquoi je suis devenu consultant indépendant....  ... je bosse deux fois plus ... j'ai deux fois plus d'emmerdes ... je ne gagne pas deux fois plus alors que le fisc m'en prend, lui, deux fois plus ... avant, je me faisais ch... par mon boss, et maintenant, ce sont mes clients qui me font ch... et deux fois plus aussi ...
> Enfin, j'ai une sacrée chance de pouvoir bosser ..... mais pourquoi c'est chiant, parfois, la vie ??????:love:



De même ... parfois on se demande ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2006)

Pour tout dire, hier soir j'en avais tellement marre que j'ai été tenté par un petit suicide collectif mais comme j'étais tout seul, ben j'ai renoncé !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je suis en train de me demander pourquoi je suis devenu consultant indépendant....  ... je bosse deux fois plus ... j'ai deux fois plus d'emmerdes ... je ne gagne pas deux fois plus alors que le fisc m'en prend, lui, deux fois plus ... avant, je me faisais ch... par mon boss, et maintenant, ce sont mes clients qui me font ch... et deux fois plus aussi ...
> 
> Enfin, j'ai une sacrée chance de pouvoir bosser ..... mais pourquoi c'est chiant, parfois, la vie ??????:love:



Remarque que tu cites la solution à ton problème : envoie ch*** les plus ch*ants de tes clients, et fais le savoir autour de toi, tu bosseras un peu moins, et les autres y réfléchirons à deux fois avant de te prendre la tête ! 

_Et en plus, le fisc te prendra un peu moins_ :rateau:

EDIT : Citation du jour : "Le commerce, ça serait vachement bien, s'il n'y avait pas les clients !"


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Février 2006)

Ici, c'est la journee de la mort, mon collegue est absent et vu que je reprends le travail de mon boss (sans le salaire malheureusement  snif ! ), je cours partout depuis ce matin pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre et que le schmilblik avance, c'est pas gagne, je dois beaucoup improviser...  enfin... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> De même ... parfois on se demande ...


en plus, on a nos week-ends......    de quoi se plaint-on ?......:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (22 Février 2006)

je viens de boucler ma valise... plus qu'a aller acheter de quoi survivre pour le voyage...


----------



## ikiki (22 Février 2006)

'tainnnn, font chier à demander des lettres de motiv manuscrites 
Fait la 3ème fois que je la recommence celle là :casse:


----------



## mamyblue (22 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je suis en train de me demander pourquoi je suis devenu consultant indépendant.... ... je bosse deux fois plus ... j'ai deux fois plus d'emmerdes ... je ne gagne pas deux fois plus alors que le fisc m'en prend, lui, deux fois plus ... avant, je me faisais ch... par mon boss, et maintenant, ce sont mes clients qui me font ch... et deux fois plus aussi ...
> 
> Enfin, j'ai une sacrée chance de pouvoir bosser ..... mais pourquoi c'est chiant, parfois, la vie ??????:love:


 

La vie c'est quoi...      :love: 

 Même si c'est pas toujours facile surtout d'être indépendant...  Et oui tout ce que tu dis est juste et même parfois on passe aussi des nuits sans pouvoir dormir :sleep: et le matin hop... il faut quand même aller bosser...  parfois la vie est vraiment pas facile, mais de l'aute côté elle nous apporte aussi bcp de bonnes choses et elle vaut la peine d'être vécue...  
Aller bonne journée et à +  

​


----------



## mamyblue (22 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> 'tainnnn, font chier à demander des lettres de motiv manuscrites
> Fait la 3ème fois que je la recommence celle là :casse:


 
Aller courage ikiki...  surtout garde le moral c'est très important... un jour, que j'espère pas trop lointain la vie te souriras  et tu oublieras tous les moments difficiles... Aller bonne journée et à + 
​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> La vie c'est quoi...      :love:
> 
> Même si c'est pas toujours facile surtout d'être indépendant...  Et oui tout ce que tu dis est juste et même parfois on passe aussi des nuits sans pouvoir dormir :sleep: et le matin hop... il faut quand même aller bosser...  parfois la vie est vraiment pas facile, mais de l'aute côté elle nous apporte aussi bcp de bonnes choses et elle vaut la peine d'être vécue...
> Aller bonne journée et à +
> ...


Tu ne serais pas la fille naturelle de macelene et Roberto des fois ?


----------



## elKBron (22 Février 2006)

je viens de sortir une pizza carbonisée du four... surf sur magGe me l a faite oublier...


----------



## Jec (22 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en plus, on a nos week-ends......    de quoi se plaint-on ?......:rateau: :rateau:



Nos quoi !?!  

 Tant qu'on a du job, on ne doit pas se plaindre ... 

Mais ces temps c'est vraiment l'OD .. :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ben de mon cooté, je viens d'apprendre qu'il faut que je parte à Lille ce pm...
> m'énerve d'être prévenu au dernier moment.... grrrrrrrrr


Eh moi aussi je bosse à Lille ce... _euh c'est quoi un pm ?_ Enfin je bosse à Lille quoi, et je m'en plains pas


----------



## mamyblue (22 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas la fille naturelle de macelene et Roberto des fois ?


 


Pourquoi tu me demande ça ???


----------



## elKBron (22 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh moi aussi je bosse à Lille ce... _euh c'est quoi un pm ?_ Enfin je bosse à Lille quoi, et je m'en plains pas


PM ost Meridiem... c'est ce que les anglo saxon ajoutent a la fin de l'heure pour dire que c est l apre midi... et AM pour le matin  
et j'aime bien Lille... ce qui me gave, c est que j en ai pour 7heures de route (en respectant le code de la route, bien entendu ).
voila.
Bon, ben c etait mon dernier message avant de me faire mon road trip... meme pas de soleil, les boules 

bonne journée à toutes et à tousse kofkof :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Nos quoi !?!
> 
> Tant qu'on a du job, on ne doit pas se plaindre ...
> 
> Mais ces temps c'est vraiment l'OD .. :rateau:


moi je me plains pas, surtout cette année !!!.......  :love: 
avec le solde d'un boulot de la fin de l'année dernière et un seul boulot prévu pour cette année....
et ben mon année, financièrement parlant, est déjà assurée !!   :love: 
_bon... j'ai à peu près 80 illus à faire; mais c'est à boucler pour le mois d'Octobre !....._  
donc là, je rêvasse un peu (ça fait du bien !!)..... mais je me lance dans un projet BD en plus (ça c'est du boulot !! par contre).....
évidemment si je signe la bédé chez un éditeur+les illus, ça vas faire beaucoup de taf......
(sans compter les "dépannages" pour les potes, j'y coupe jamais, trop "bonne poire" par moment....)


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Février 2006)

moi je vais faire une siete :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _euh c'est quoi un pm ?_



Tu as le choix entre Pistolet Mitrailleur, après midi (oui je sais que tu le savais  ) Père Missionnaire, Puser Moquette ou Papa Mambo !


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> PM ost Meridiem... c'est ce que les anglo saxon ajoutent a la fin de l'heure


Ah oui c'est bien ce que je craignais, ce truc de la perfide albion     



			
				elKBron a dit:
			
		

> meme pas de soleil, les boules


Ça c'est pour te préparer justement, parce que ici non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est bien ce que je craignais, ce truc de la perfide albion



Pour te consoler, ils l'ont eux même emprunté au latin !


----------



## imimi (22 Février 2006)

Mon PC du boulot rame à mort...

Que dois-je faire ?

1/ Le laisser prendre 10 minutes pour ouvrir un fichier et aller me faire infuser un thé (notez que je risque de passer l'heure qui vient aux toilettes vu que je travail avec plusieurs fichiers en même temps... ).
2/ Le menacer de le foutre par la fenêtre ce P'tit Con 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3/ Lui tataner sa gueule à coups de Doc dans l'UC !!!
4/ Dire à mon patron de m'acheter un Mac :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (22 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mon PC du boulot rame à mort...
> 
> Que dois-je faire ?
> 
> ...




De le rebooter 

Mais si ton patron est genereux...:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mon PC du boulot rame à mort...
> 
> Que dois-je faire ?
> 
> ...



Vois grand : les quatre et dans l'ordre !


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mon PC du boulot rame à mort...
> 
> Que dois-je faire ?
> 
> ...



comme ça tu dormiras tranquille ce soir


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> comme ça tu dormiras tranquille ce soir



Judicieux conseils ou l'art de se débarrasser proprement de la bête


----------



## dool (22 Février 2006)

Rhooo, là je viens de me rendre compte que l'avatar de Lila en fait c'était pas une oreille !   

Nan mais moi des fois j'vous jure  !


----------



## Grug2 (22 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mon PC du boulot rame à mort...
> 
> Que dois-je faire ?
> 
> ...


3 c'est bien


----------



## dool (22 Février 2006)

Tiens salut monsieur "je veux pas te parler" ! :mouais:  






:love: (je t'ai attendu sous la couette hier ! )



Edit : ce message n'est pas du harcèlement, non,non, je me suis soignée depuis.....:rose:


----------



## joubichou (22 Février 2006)

un terrier coquet,une couette houla ça m'interesse


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tiens salut monsieur "je veux pas te parler" ! :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kekisspasse? Au fait les smileys vert, c'est pour le coté grenouiile?



Lila, ton avatar me fait penser à la pochette d'un disque; King Crimpson si mes souvenirs sont bons. Mais j'ai surement faux. Dis moi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

je viens de recevoir une bonne nouvelle :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
le pret pour la maison est accordé !!!!!!!    


maintenant il nous reste 1 semaine pour choisir quel type taux en devise choisir  , 
revisable a 1 ans ou tous les 3 mois .....franchement la dessus on comprends rien    




champagn et et bizouz pour tous !!!!!!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Février 2006)

Ouéééééééééé... Je suis enfin en WiFi!!!:love:  
Tranquillou dans mon canapé avec un café et un paquet de canistrelli....
Je vous invite à vous en foutre copieusement ; mais moi je biche un max


----------



## Grug2 (22 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tiens salut monsieur "je veux pas te parler" ! :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:affraid: :love: faut pas hesiter à appeller


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2006)

la j'aime bien "la poste vous présente ses excuses pour la perte de votre colis et pour indemnise du montant de l'assurance du colis perdu" :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Prévois le camion-citerne de curry : *Y fait dix-sept mètres, le calamar !*



'tain, c'est juste celui qu'il me fallait pour la paëlla du Guiness Book !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Làmaintenant je me disais que çaa fesait longtemps un sujet sur la modération


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo, là je viens de me rendre compte que l'avatar de Lila en fait c'était pas une oreille !
> 
> Nan mais moi des fois j'vous jure  !


Ni un trou


----------



## dool (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ni un trou



Ah si monsieur ! Ca reste un trou !


----------



## Jec (23 Février 2006)

Ahhhh tête dans le "bip" c'matin ... arrive pas à connecter. Y'a des jours où l'on se prépare à passer le prochain ... :sleep:  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2006)

café fini....toujours dans le gaz, je me pose une question; par quoi je commence aujourd'hui ?  





un réveil en douceur _à lire sur MacGé_ *ou* _lire sur MacGé et continuer à avancer un peu sur mon projet...._  :rateau: 


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Prévois le camion-citerne de curry : *Y fait dix-sept mètres, le calamar !*


une fête de famille et hop !! disparition du _"machin à ventouses"_ !!....:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas la fille naturelle de macelene et Roberto des fois ?




*LE tube de la saison**

Suite...:rateau:
*


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'espère que ta famille a les crocs,* parce qu'après le calamar au curry, il y a un poulpe de sept mètres assez gratiné ma foi, un grand requin blanc de 6,20m à la broche, et pour finir, un sorbet de raie manta à la menthe (5,50m, servie enroulée façon cigarette russe)...
> :love::love:


effectivement !! :mouais: 
la diaspora présente en métropole sera peut-être un peu juste...quoique....   
sinon en rapatriant la famille des " îles", ça va le faire.....:rateau: :rateau: 

là, je suis en train de me plonger dans la filmographie de la compagnie "Hammer"....c'est vraiment génial !!...:rateau: :love: :love: 
plein de décors et ambiances qui m'intéressent pour bosser.....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

Là, je fais de la doc - j'ai pris plein de notes hier.
Conclusion ?
J'écris comme un cochon !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2006)

La vache. Otis Redding, c'était quand même un dieu de la musique :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> La vache. Otis Redding, c'était quand même un dieu de la musique :love:



Ah ! tu trouves aussi  :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2006)

t'es sûr k'y'a que du café dans ta tasse ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un café.
> Il s'impose.
> Justement j'en ai une cafetière pleine.
> 
> ...



:mouais::mouais: Et sinon, toi, ça va? :mouais::mouais:


----------



## NED (23 Février 2006)

Je degusterai bien un avec toi mon cher Roberto !
Ca me changera des differents parfums de ma Nespresso, qui sont bien mais, je les ait tous bus...
Raboules raboules....
PS : 1 sucre Ligne tu as?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi ça va : j'évite soigneusement d'en boire, afin de rester pleinement lucide.
> :love:



Ah, c'était donc ça ... La vidéo des pomelos !


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Làmaintenant je me disais que çaa fesait longtemps un sujet sur la modération



Ben ouais, les sujets sur la modération il faut pas en abuser :rateau:


----------



## dool (23 Février 2006)

Là je viens de voir KT tunsdale et ses "pédales à boucles"...elle m'a blasé ! :rose: :love: 

Je me remet doucement....


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Là j'essaie de piger le job que mon colloc m'a proposé à midi :mouais: wikipedia dit bien :  SEQUEL had been renamed SQL. :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

Là, je pars chez mon plus gros client qui représente plus de 99,99 % de mon CA actuel et qui n'est autre que mon précédent employeur ...  :love: :love: 
ps : le 0,01 % qui reste c'est du bricolage à droite et à gauche ... enfin plutôt à gauche me connaissant...:rateau:


----------



## Jec (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pars chez mon plus gros client qui représente plus de 99,99 % de mon CA actuel et qui n'est autre que mon précédent employeur ...  :love: :love:
> ps : le 0,01 % qui reste c'est du bricolage à droite et à gauche ... enfin plutôt à gauche me connaissant...:rateau:



J'suis presque dans le même cas !! Sauf que c'est 80% et 20%... même si on a pas toujours été content de bosser pour eux quand on était en interne, on est toujours content de les avoir ensuite ... et c'est fou comme la relation change !! En bon pour moi ...


----------



## jugnin (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pars chez mon plus gros client qui représente plus de 99,99 % de mon CA actuel et qui n'est autre que mon précédent employeur ...  :love: :love:
> ps : le 0,01 % qui reste c'est du bricolage à droite et à gauche ... enfin plutôt à gauche me connaissant...:rateau:



99,99% ? Ouah, je suppose que tu dois rester très poli avec ce Monsieur.


----------



## jojoleretour (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pars chez mon plus gros client qui représente plus de 99,99 % de mon CA actuel et qui n'est autre que mon précédent employeur ...  :love: :love:
> ps : le 0,01 % qui reste c'est du bricolage à droite et à gauche ... enfin plutôt à gauche me connaissant...:rateau:




C'est pas une magouille pour éviter de trop payer d'impôt ou mieux pour diminuer les charges sociales quand ton employeur voulait t'augmenter, pratique souvent utilisé par les grands cadres pour avoir un bon salaire, il crée un société détenus par lui, qui aura comme client exclusif l'ancien employeur qui payera a la société des prestations fourni par son ex-employé   et la société lui reverse un salaire et qui payera les charges  , et l'excèdent bah on le prend en bénéfices ( bon je ne détaillerai pas les détails je suis resté général :rateau
Mais en cas de contrôle si le fisc considère que c'est un montage uniquement pour payer moins d'impôt attention on peut raquer un max:rateau: et n'hésitera pas a requalifier la prestation en salaire (donc remettre une relation employé- employeur)


----------



## imimi (23 Février 2006)

Voilà, voilà.
Les grosses réunions de fin de mois avec LE gros client de la boîte se sont bien passées.
J'ai encore pu faire un p'tit tour en 207 !!! :love: 
On m'a proposé la 1007 (pour faire un tour seulement hein, ne nous emballons pas  ) mais j'ai poliment refusé    

OUI _parfois_ j'aime mon boulot


----------



## joubichou (23 Février 2006)

ça y est j'ai torché ma compta 2005 ,CA en hausse de 10%,benef idem,pas très bon tout ça


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2006)

Bon, ben moi j'a fini de bosser, je suis en vacs et je suis pas sorti depuis lundi, yen a marre !!! 

Ce soir, je sors !  
Bonne soirée à vous !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pars chez mon plus gros client qui représente plus de 99,99 % de mon CA actuel et qui n'est autre que mon précédent employeur ...  :love: :love:
> ps : le 0,01 % qui reste c'est du bricolage à droite et à gauche ... enfin plutôt à gauche me connaissant...:rateau:



Je savais pas que t'étais bricoleur !  

Et Kernic et Panel, tu les as engagés comme sous-traitants ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas que t'étais bricoleur !
> 
> Et Kernic et Panel, tu les as engagés comme sous-traitants ?


 
C'est vrai ça, les petits, ils deviennent quoi, ils ont trouver un boulot dans un magazine roman photo ? il sous-traitent les bit de leur Grand Patron, le sus nommé TheBig ?


----------



## bens (23 Février 2006)

_là maintenant..._
je sors d'un bon bain bien chaud avec plein de mousse et de bulles moulticouleurs... :love:  :love:  :love: 
  ... ça fait vraiment du bien après une journée :hein:    !
Bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> _là maintenant..._
> je sors d'un bon bain bien chaud avec plein de mousse et de bulles moulticouleurs... :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu mets des smilies dans ton bain ?  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## La mouette (23 Février 2006)

Arf...quelle journée...

Debout à 6h rentré à l'instant.....:rateau: 

Crevé...

Allé santé


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets des smilies dans ton bain ?  :affraid: :affraid:


Tu mets de la connerie dans tes posts?


----------



## La mouette (23 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets de la connerie dans tes posts?




Tu as de ses questions


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Bon bah moi je plie les gaules !

Je file sous la couette !!! 

Bonne nuit tout le monde, on ferme chez Momo :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## kanako (24 Février 2006)

oui... quelle journée,
qui a commencée hier en fait
anniversaire d'un "frangin"
les pleurs et paroles d'un ami, liberés par l'alcool (non pas un bad trip, il fallait juste que ça sorte) c'est dur ! ça m'émeut :rose: 
la fête ensuite : danser en boite avec lui et d'autres, on est bien, oublier un peu tout le reste...
puis rejoindre une autres fête, seule et un peu pompette, d'autres amis, une grande maison, pas d'alcool... parties de cache-cache ?! dodo des autres, discutions, trip sur clovis et autres issus d'un vieux bouquins d'histoire de france à destination des classes de primaire.... pas sommeil, jamais sommeil en ce moment, dors mal rêves étranges... ce matin levé tôt, dormis 3 ou 4h... Pan cakes dans la cuisines avec les gens que je n'avais pas vu à mon arrivée hier soir, dormaient déjà...
mhm...
deux dernières journées assez excellentes en fait ! (z'aime la vie :love: )   :rateau: :hein: :rose:     
:sleep: 
bonne nuit !


----------



## kanako (24 Février 2006)

sympa... bon vendredi à vous deux ^^ (Roberto)

moi je me dépèche de déjeuner (devant l'ordi) pour avoir plus de temps pour bosser aujourd'hui, car bientôt la fin des vacances et c'était sur, j'ai encore un taquet de trucs à faire et vendredi prochain, c'est les portes ouvertes de mon écoles, il faut qu'on aie un max de productions finies (chuis en filière arts appliqués) !! dur dur...


----------



## mamyblue (24 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui et vendredi prochain je suis en vacances de l'école...
> 
> Donc je profite de l'aubaine : aujourd'hui je bosse pas non plus pour mes z'aut' clients, je largue le petit à la halte-garderie, le grand est au delà du Massif Central, et avec ma femme elle aussi en vacances, on s'échappe, on va déjeuner tous les deux, on se promène...
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
Roberto et sa femme 




Aujourd'hui seul au monde!!!


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Février 2006)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:.... D  )


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2006)

Hébé...  

Moi j'pars demain au ski..... chuis content !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Roberto et sa femme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très joli, mais en voici une version plus ... euh ... réaliste


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

waow Roberto, la mèche te va super bien !  :love:


----------



## ikiki (24 Février 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hébé...
> Moi j'pars demain au ski..... chuis content !



Salaud  

Pas parti depuis deux ans 
Fropites bien


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2006)

Pas parti depuis deux ans non plus... :rateau:

Mais bon, j'vais d'voir bosser mes concours en même temps...donc j'vais ptêt pas profiter à fond  
Mais c'est mieux que rien :rateau:


----------



## bens (24 Février 2006)

*là maintenant,*
... je viens de me brûler la langue casse avec un cappuccino pourtant préparé avec amour...
voilà, j'ai même pu envie de le boire...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> *là maintenant,*
> ... je viens de me brûler la langue casse avec un cappuccino pourtant préparé avec amour...
> voilà, j'ai même pu envie de le boire...


Quitte-le et viens par ici


----------



## Dory (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quitte-le et viens par ici



Toujours à l'affût SM ?


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2006)

documentaire de France 5 a dit:
			
		

> La période de rut du Supermoquette s'étend du mois de janvier au mois de... ben toute l'année en fait...
> Sa parade amoureuse consiste à jouer de la moustache sur les forums pour pièger les nioubes innocents


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Dites-donc, je n'm'appelle pas Roberto !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2006)

Mais il est pas déjà maqué, ce mort de faim de Roberto? ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

C'est ce qu'il fait croire a travers sa BD, mais il sait très bien que c'est une des deux meilleures méthode de drague


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est pas déjà maqué, ce mort de faim de Roberto? ...


Je vois pas en quoi ça modifie sa période de rut... :rateau: 
Enfin moi je dis ça, hein... :rateau:


----------



## bens (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quitte-le et viens par ici



finalement, il a tiédit tout doucement et on s'est reconcilié... :love: 

je me vois donc dans l'obligation de décliner cette invitation...!


----------



## toys (24 Février 2006)

du taf du taf beaucoup trop de taf!!!!


----------



## toys (24 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeu... Il s'agit d'un simple dérèglement hormonal heureusement temporaire...
> _Même si hélas il dure depuis le milieu de ma treizième année._
> 
> :rose:
> ...


s'est bien mais il vas falloir pensé au reste maintenant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire aux réalités du travail à accomplir qui m'attend ??
> Mmh.
> Mmh mmh.



curieux, j'aurai juré qu'il pensait à aut'chose  

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

une bouteille de cidre pleine
traîne sur la machine à laver qui attend son linge
celui ci s'impatiente 

un semaine de passée
un hiver presque finit
un week end à passé

seule ... 

mais bon j'ai une bouteille de cidre :rateau: :love: :rose:


----------



## dool (25 Février 2006)

Roberto..........tu sais........ça se soigne ça !!!

Cette tête remplie d'images "orientées".....


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Février 2006)

aujourd'hui c'est un jour spéciale


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> un mouvement brownien



Là maintenant je me réveille :sleep:  

Le post de Robeto vient de me rappeler des souvenirs d'il y a 7 ans en arrière, quand je passais des heures au labo à regarder les mouvement bronien au microscope...tout en espérant voir une bactérie passer dans mon champ optique 
(uniquement si j'avais pas foiré le luttage de ma lame)  
C'est un cauchemar..je vais me réveiller là dites?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui c'est un jour spéciale


C'est le grand jour!!!


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2006)

en plus je viens de voir que mon compteur "disco" se trouve en ce moment bloqué sur le chiffre maléfique par excellence !!!!  :afraid:

edit : une bonne âme est passé; c'est fini !!!! :love::love:

_re-edit : je trouve le café exécrable ce matin, pourtant le même que d'habitude !_......


----------



## lumai (25 Février 2006)

Là?
Je ne fais rien... :love:
Enfin si... je poste sur macg... Enfin bref je fais rien quoi !


----------



## mamyblue (25 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui c'est un jour spéciale


 


Pourquoi ? Tu vas peut-être... Oui c'est ça :hein: quelqu'un t'attend...


----------



## mamyblue (25 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui c'est un jour spéciale


 
POurquoi ? tu t'en vas... Alors bonnes


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2006)

Butain ça fesait longtemps que j'ai pas autant été mal à ce point :rateau: rien que de lire un MP ça fait mal


----------



## Dory (25 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Butain ça fesait longtemps que j'ai pas autant été mal à ce point :rateau: rien que de lire un MP ça fait mal


Mal de crane?

Voilà ce que c'est de faire la java..


----------



## Grug2 (25 Février 2006)

ça cobbence bar Butain, c'est un Rhube ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est physique, arrête de tremper les Rochers Suchard© dans la crème de marrons, bois de l'eau minérale pour changer, et puis va te coucher.
> :sick:
> 
> Si c'est moralement que ça foire, je te recommande de louer _"Le monde aquatique"_ pour te fendre la poire, et de tenter ainsi d'oublier un moment les filles en général et celle-ci en particulier...
> :love:


J'l'ai sur mon dique dur l'monde costo  

Bah une gueule de bois après un anni picobello avec mix privé c'est pas trop la galère non  plus


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2006)

ah mon colloc se lève aussi mal, on va donc faire une procession


----------



## Dory (25 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'l'ai sur mon dique dur l'monde costo
> 
> Bah une gueule de bois après un anni picobello avec mix privé c'est pas trop la galère non  plus



Que du plaisir en somme...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2006)

nan chuis plutot style à pas prendre de médic (hors fête ), faut assumer


----------



## Jec (25 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan chuis plutot style à pas prendre de médic (hors fête ), faut assumer



Là je suis d'accord. Faut assumer. On peut aimer l'alcool mais faut aussi aimer ses conséquences ...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2006)

T'as bien raison, ça aussi faut assumer  plus de 20% d'accident mortels en moins en suisse avec l'abaissement du taux d'alcoolémie et du renforcement des contrôles. Excellent.


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens à propos d'assumer, j'avais _l'impression_ d'avoir été flashé mercredi en allant à Brest...
> 
> Effectivement.
> :casse:
> ...



et pas de perte de point ?  :mouais:... y'aurait donc du favoritisme là haut...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2006)

Nan ! y a des Belges, en Suisse ! 

EDIT : Mince, Elene m'a grillé, je répondais à Roberto


----------



## supermoquette (25 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeu... attends.
> 
> 
> Tu veux dire qu'il y a des Suisses qui rooooulent hors des règleuuumins ??
> ...


Comme partout y a des gens qui aiment mourir pour rien tu sais ?


----------



## dool (25 Février 2006)

A y eeessstttt...j'ai fini ma journée de taaaaaaaf.....je monte au chaleeeeeet ! Non mais oh, faut pas déconner non plus !


Par contre, partagerais bien une aspirine moué !


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> A y eeessstttt...j'ai fini ma journée de taaaaaaaf.....je monte au chaleeeeeet ! Non mais oh, faut pas déconner non plus !
> 
> 
> Par contre, partagerais bien une *aspirine *moué !



ah non c'est pas bon du tout ça...:mouais:   :rateau:  mais un cachet de chalet c'est beaucoup mieux...


----------



## dool (25 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah non c'est pas bon du tout ça...:mouais:   :rateau:  mais un cachet de chalet c'est beaucoup mieux...



Oui enfin c'est façon de parler, un bon vieux paracétamol quoué....rho désolée Möman !   

:love:


----------



## sofiping (25 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> A y eeessstttt...j'ai fini ma journée de taaaaaaaf.....je monte au chaleeeeeet ! Non mais oh, faut pas déconner non plus !
> 
> 
> Par contre, partagerais bien une aspirine moué !



Et moué ... je partgerais bien un chalet ... y'en a marre des vallées


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Et moué ... je partgerais bien un chalet ...



et moi un cabanon à Beauduc...


----------



## sofiping (25 Février 2006)

Aaaaaaah oui , n'importe quoi ... pourvu qu'il n'y ai rien de coutumier a faiiiiiire   

Slt H.


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mon colloc se lève aussi mal, on va donc faire une *procession*



Aux toilettes...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe : les vibrations de l'essorage peuvent créer sur le gaz du cidre un mouvement brownien dont l'agitation peut se solder de manière improvisée par l'explosion du bouchon, ce qui donnerait à la scène un assez spectaculaire aspect d'arrivée de Grand-Prix de Formule 1, _surtout si tu es à côté de ta machine à laver, en maillot de bain, avec un gros bouquet de fleurs !_
> :love:
> :love:



finalement j'ai pas but la bouteille, je me la réserve pour ce soir 
mais il est arrivé une anecdote à nico :
il a voulu faire de la bière au gingembre : il a donc fait massérer dans une saladier du gingembre de l'eau et de la levure .... il a mit dans une bouteille puis l'a oublié.
Il a voulut la goûter beaucoup plus tard mais la bouteille était presque vide : il s'est dit sacré audrey elle en a but en cachette alors il a voulu ourvir la bouteille.
Mais je n'avais jamais osé touché à cette bouteille et elle était donc sous pression
quand je suis arrivée à 18h00, nico était encore en train de faire le ménage depuis 14h  
J'en ai retrouvé sur l'imprimante quelques mois plus tard  

Mais y'avait pas la formule 1, ni même de bouquet de fleurs seulement une bonne rigolade :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 45 euros au lieu de 68, vu que je paye de suite.



Flashé deux fois au tout début : deux fois 90 euros parce que je payais tout de suite
et puis après ils ont mis à 45 euros pour moins de 10 kilomètres/heure


----------



## joubichou (25 Février 2006)

C'est l'heure du pèrniflard


----------



## kanako (25 Février 2006)

suis au téléphone avec un copain qu'est dans le train (dur dur, on s'acharne)
et j'fait des recherches pour des écoles en Italie, d'ailleurs si vous avez des contacts chuis interessée :love:    (domaines : design, archi, archi d'intérieurs, trucs du style quoi...)
et bin j'ai beau être à peu près bilingue (disons bilingue après deux semaine en immersion dans l'italien) là je pige rien ! c'est kro dur-euh ! 
 
bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Là maintenant je fais un levain pour faire une brioche! :love: 
Et bin vi c'est pour le p'tit dèj...:rose: :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je fais un levain pour faire une brioche! :love:
> Et bin vi c'est pour le p'tit dèj...:rose: :love:



Potée et bugnes d'un coté, brioche d'un autre  , mais serais tu vraiment un ange ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (25 Février 2006)

Moi pour l'instant ce ne sont que quatres humbles croques monsieur que nous mangons avec ma fille.
Et encore ce n'est même pas moi qui les ais fait, c'est ma mère, seront peut être meilleurs


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je fais un levain pour faire une brioche! :love:
> Et bin vi c'est pour le p'tit dèj...:rose: :love:



Je veux pas m'incruster mais je crois que je vais venir aussi pour le petit déj' 

Là je cherche une bonne recette pour vendredi prochain... Et oui, faut bien soigner ses invités


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas m'incruster mais je crois que je vais venir aussi pour le petit déj'
> 
> Là je cherche une bonne recette pour vendredi prochain... Et oui, faut bien soigner ses invités





			
				Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Potée et bugnes d'un coté, brioche d'un autre  , mais serais tu vraiment un ange ?




 :love: Merci! :rose: :love:

C'est ma grand mère qui m'a appris tout ça...:rose:


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

Ca y est la brioche est au four....Hé oui c'est long, faut laisser lever la pâte 2 fois avant de la cuire!  

Hummm miam miam...:love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2006)

Là maintenant et pour un moment je lève le pied en voiture...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Savourer pleinement mon Lavagullin en songeant à la chtron que va pousser mon futur ex-boss en recevant ma lettre de démission lundi aux aurores...  :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Là j'me dis que c'est pô juste...





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation ../...à Paski.pne.


 Bla bla bla, wouai ça va on connait la chanson, pffff  

Et j'fais comment moi maintenant, il est pas très compréhensif ce VBul :hein:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Février 2006)

passenger66 a dit:
			
		

> Savourer pleinement mon Lavagullin en songeant à la chtron que va pousser mon futur ex-boss en recevant ma lettre de démission lundi aux aurores...  :rateau:



C'est quoi un "Lavagullin" :hein: :mouais: 



Sinon, je pense à la super jounée que je vais passer demain, s'il ne pleut pas, à Marineland, avec ma fille :love: 

Enfin plus pour la le regard émerveillé de ma chérie:love: , et du fait que l'on soit tous les deux, que pour les orques ou les dauphins ( que j'adore, soit dit en passant  )


----------



## Warflo (26 Février 2006)

Fatigué après un Suisse-Marseille en voiture...
Coucou la civilisation


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un "Lavagullin" :hein: :mouais:
> //....



Oups... :rose: T'as raison. Je commence déjà à voire doouble...   Je voulais dire *Lavagulin* bien sûr.


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Là maintenant je re-regarde ça :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je re-regarde ça :love:



Très sympathique


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je re-regarde ça :love:



Je vois qu'on a de bonnes sources.


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on a de bonnes sources.



Oui n'est ce pas !!


----------



## mamyblue (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je re-regarde ça :love:


 
Bonsoir Ange, 

Tout le monde trouve magnifique ça, mais moi quand je vais cliquer sur ton,
regarde ça. Je me trouve devant une page blanche qui me dit "zone inconnue".  

J'aurais pas le plaisir de savoir ce que tu regarde.


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Ange,
> 
> Tout le monde trouve magnifique ça, mais moi quand je vais cliquer sur ton,
> regarde ça. Je me trouve devant une page blanche qui me dit "zone inconnue".
> ...


recopie  ça dans la "zone d'adresse" de ta fenêtre.....
http://www.submarinechannel.com/content/pause/musicvideos/videos/AnotherChance.mov


----------



## mamyblue (26 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> recopie ça dans la "zone d'adresse" de ta fenêtre.....
> http://www.submarinechannel.com/content/pause/musicvideos/videos/AnotherChance.mov


 
Et ben là j'ai vu et je comprend pourquoi tout le monde aime, 
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide thirhum c'est très sympa   

C'est super Ange, bravo et à bientôt!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

Tiens y a un nouveau fil méga créatif


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Ange,
> 
> Tout le monde trouve magnifique ça, mais moi quand je vais cliquer sur ton,
> regarde ça. Je me trouve devant une page blanche qui me dit "zone inconnue".
> ...



HA bon!  
Désolée, moi ça marche bien...il fallait peut être faire Pomme + R... 

Enfin, c'est tu as pu le voir! Merci tirhum  
Entout cas dérrière le "ça" il y avait l'adresse que tirhum a redonné.


----------



## mamyblue (26 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> HA bon!
> Désolée, moi ça marche bien...il fallait peut être faire Pomme + R...
> 
> Enfin, c'est tu as pu le voir! Merci tirhum
> Entout cas dérrière le "ça" il y avait l'adresse que tirhum a redonné.


 

Ange tu peux rigoler mais hier j'avais ça :

Après .com Il y avait ça :/content /pause/musicvideos/videos/ AnotherChance.mov

Et ça donnait rien, mais aujourd'hui il y a une vidéo...  

A la page précédente j'ai déjà remercier Tirhum et elle m'avait donné ça :

*http://www.submarinechannel.com/cont...therChance.mov*

Ce sont deux choses différentes  

Bonne journée Ange et à +


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> *http://www.submarinechannel.com/cont...therChance.mov*
> Ce sont deux choses différentes




En effet, ça na rien à voir !

combien de personne sont levées à cette heure ci ? :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (26 Février 2006)

Jungle Speed© powaaaaa !  

Alors, à quand une petite partie ? :rateau: (Lumai, Star & Taho!, on vous attend !)
Et c'est sans compter que l'édition de luxe ne devrait pas tarder à arriver...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

Là, je suis zému... Je viens de faire la première fusion/publipostage de ma vie dans word.
Aucune des boîtes dans lesquelles j'ai bossé n'avait eu vent de ces fonctions et je n'avais pas eu l'occasion d'en faire des perso jusqu'à ce soir. C'est fout le temps qu'on peut gagner, c'est comme si mes patrons m'avaient privé de pause cigarette avec leur pseudo-igorance de la fonction.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2006)

Là... je viens de me baffrer 3 tartines faites avec une tresse maison et de la confiture aux framboises... Sluuuurrpppp


----------



## mamyblue (26 Février 2006)

Moi je viens de m'envoyer une assiettes de cornettes avec du fromage rapé fondu dessus, hummmmm c'était délicieux...


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2006)

viens de finir de regarder "l'échelle de Jacob".....c'est un film que j'aime bien.... :love: 
je fais quelques modifs sur des boulots en cours et je vais me coucher... 
:sleep:


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Jungle Speed© powaaaaa !
> 
> Alors, à quand une petite partie ? :rateau: (Lumai, Star & Taho!, on vous attend !)
> Et c'est sans compter que l'édition de luxe ne devrait pas tarder à arriver...


Là maintenant, ça me donne envie de jouer :rateau:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (27 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> viens de finir de regarder "l'échelle de Jacob".....c'est un film que j'aime bien.... :love:
> je fais quelques modifs sur des boulots en cours et je vais me coucher...
> :sleep:



Excellent film que L'ECHELLE DE JACOB, Adrian Lyne, Tim Robbins  

Et bien moi après une superbe journée à Marineland avec mon amour de fille :love: , je me finis sur McG, vais commencer le premier bouquin de Douglas Kennedy *Cul de sac* après avoir terminé *Mercure* d'Amélie Nothomb et puis dodo.


----------



## sofiping (27 Février 2006)

là , je dirais bien à Jptk qu'il est plus l'heure de trainer dans les couloirs à une heure pareille


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)




----------



## dool (27 Février 2006)

Ah la rousssssssse...... !


----------



## mamyblue (27 Février 2006)




----------



## maiwen (27 Février 2006)

Coucou 

pour mon anniversaire de macgé bah ... ma fac est bloquée par les syndicats étudiants  ... trop kewl, je me suis levée à 6h pour rien  niark niark niark

puis va falloir que j'enlève un bout de ma signature ... Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Là je viens de me lécérer les mains en pliant du papier... allez savoir pourquoi j'ai peur du massicot.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Moi aussi, j'ai tout de suite vu à son regard sournois, qu'il n'attendait qu'un moment d'inatention. Le fourbe...

Là, il me regarde, tapi sur son armoire basse, prêt à balancer sa lame acéré sur mes petits doigts boudinés. Du coup j'appelle quelqu'un, n'importe qui pourvu qu'il fasse diversion pendant que je coupe cette pile de papiers... Tiens, on va externaliser cette fonction.

On se sent seul dans ces moments là:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2006)

Tiens, c'est lundi...:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

:afraid: Je viens d'entendre à la radio que l'important n'est pas de participer, mais ce qui compte ce sont les médailles... je parle des JO bien entendu...

Y a des jours ( de plus en plus souvent..) où je me dis que tout fout le camps...

@ Maiwen...elle est très bien ta nouvelle signature ...


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2006)

_bon... boulot fini, modifs aussi, corrections orthographiques itou....._  
je me lance dans le scan des 35 planches en N&B de ma bédé pour une campagne nationale contre le SIDA (commande de plusieurs organismes d'Etat !)....
sortez vos sous !! c'est la CPAM qui me paye.....:rateau: :rateau: 
la couv....






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai une tonne de boulot, et que de l'enthousiasmant !


_fini ça !!_ maintenant je bosse pour moi cette année !!....:rateau: :rateau:  
:love:


----------



## maiwen (27 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> @ Maiwen...elle est très bien ta nouvelle signature ...


merci mais euh ... je viens à peine de la mettre  :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci mais euh ... je viens à peine de la mettre  :mouais:




Je lis dans l'avenir...je vis à côté d'une centrale nucléaire et mon métabolisme mutant me donne de nouveaux pouvoirs de vision temporelle ... et ce que je vois, me fait parfois peur :mouais:  

PS: je parle pas de ta signature


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2006)

Vendredi, mimosas et amandiers en fleurs au soleil sur le chemin du boulot ;
samedi, neige et glace au soleil sur l'Aubrac ;
dimanche, neige et glace au soleil sur la Margeride ;
cet après-midi, en principe, neige et glace au soleil sur le Mont Lozère


Que demande le peuple ?  

Seule (mini-) déception : pas trop de givre sur les arbres ce matin.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Là maintenant je lis un blog costaud !

http://rrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnhhhh.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nexka (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je lis un blog costaud !
> 
> http://rrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnhhhh.blogspot.com/




Rhaaa    

Trop fort  :love: :love:


----------



## kanako (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je lis un blog costaud !
> 
> http://rrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnhhhh.blogspot.com/


 ah ouais effectivement !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je lis un blog costaud !
> 
> http://rrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnhhhh.blogspot.com/



Effectivement, costaud !

Ce que je me demande c'est : "comment a-t-il eu la photo de notre BackCat à nous ?"







En pleine action de pulvérisage de nioubes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je lis un blog costaud !
> 
> http://rrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnhhhh.blogspot.com/


 la photo de Chewie avec la princesse.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je lis un blog costaud !
> 
> http://rrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnhhhh.blogspot.com/



    :love: 






huurrrrrr! uhhn. Aaaa aaaaarrrrr rrrrrrrr rrnnnn nn nnhhhh, aaaa aaaaa aaaa aaa uh aaa  :rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Février 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ça manque cruellement de sang


----------



## imimi (27 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> ça manque cruellement de sang


 
C'est *ça* la guerre du future môsieur, une guerre propre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> puis va falloir que j'enlève un bout de ma signature ... Lorna


Ah mince je croyais que c'était demain :rose: moi qui voulais te souhaiter ça en bonne et due forme ..ou en bon uniforme , bref ! 

Bonne annif' Maïwen, bon vent à toi sur le forum  : sois sage surtout, poste avec modération parce que l'abus de posts peut nuire à la santé ... si c'est mémé qui me l'a dit. 

Allez je te lâche filleule :love:

Edit : ah ben du coup je vais devoir changer ma signature  :hein:
La Mouette ...? nous deux on est où ?


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> C'est *ça* la guerre du future môsieur, une guerre propre


 futur avec un fusil du XVIIIeme siecle


----------



## Grug2 (27 Février 2006)

Factures, mails en retard, rectification de devis, couriers&#8230;
journée administrative, du bonheur


----------



## Jec (27 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Factures, mails en retard, rectification de devis, couriers
> journée administrative, du bonheur



de même ... youpie la vie !! :sleep:


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> de même ... youpie la vie !! :sleep:


La vie est magnifique:love: :love: :love:  (si on a quelqu'un d'exceptionnel avec soi:rose: )

Ma vie est magifique:love:   et pour rien au monde je changerai la personne avec qui je vis:love: :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

change pas de main


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> change pas de main


Failli m'étouffer avec mon poulet grillé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> La vie est magnifique:love: :love: :love:  (si on a quelqu'un d'exceptionnel avec soi:rose: )
> 
> Ma vie est magifique:love:   et pour rien au monde je changerai la personne avec qui je vis:love: :rose:


On en reparle dans quelques années?


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> La vie est magnifique:love: :love: :love:  (si on a quelqu'un d'exceptionnel avec soi:rose: )
> 
> Ma vie est magifique:love:   et pour rien au monde je changerai la personne avec qui je vis:love: :rose:




ahhhh la causalité !!! 


*Là maintenant* je comettrai bien un meurtre ! (rien à voir toi Lnk!!!!)


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On en reparle dans quelques années?




Je prend le pari


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Failli m'étouffer avec mon poulet grillé


...poulet ? :afraid: ..mais mais mais ..n'as-tu donc peur de rien ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Tu lis pas les sujets a mackie toi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis pas les sujets a mackie toi


Avec des olives au moins?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je prend le pari




Même contre deux? allez avoues... Oui, je sais, je suis déjà loin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)

Là je viens de trouver Groucho :love: il ne manque plus que ses frères


----------



## Dory (27 Février 2006)

> Là je viens de trouver Groucho


Il est vraiment mimi il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver Harpo et Chico .


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de trouver Groucho :love: il ne manque plus que son frère




behhhh:sick: il est pas bôôô ...c'est une boule....c'est pas très expressif une boule


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il est vraiment mimi il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver Harpo et Chico .



La parenté n'est pas évidente à part peut-être les tâches  mais Harpo fait des pompes  






Quant à Chico, il est perplexe quant à sa filiation


----------



## elKBron (27 Février 2006)

suis parti de lyon ce matin... grand soleil, temperature acceptable... du soleil, de la bonne zique , un bon road trip (let the sun shining !!! tous en coeur !)

arrivé en picardie, un beau front nuageux... 

arrivé en pas de calais, de la pluie... 

perte de motivation... 

froiiiiiiiiiiid...



​


----------



## Spyro (27 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu lis pas les sujets a mackie toi


QUI lit les sujets à mackie ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> behhhh:sick: il est pas bôôô ...c'est une boule....c'est pas très expressif une boule



Comment ça pas expressif une boule ? Remarque je te l'accorde c'est vrai qu'il a l'air de ronchonner


----------



## elKBron (27 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> behhhh:sick: il est pas bôôô ...c'est une boule....c'est pas très expressif une boule


ce n'est pas de l avis de Bill ni de Roba. Comprenne qui voudra


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il est vraiment mimi il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver Harpo et Chico .



Ben ... Et Zeppo, alors, il sent le gaz ?   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Failli m'étouffer avec mon poulet grillé



Et avec l'autre main, tu f'sais quoi ?


----------



## elKBron (27 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Et Zeppo, alors, il sent le gaz ?


euh... non. Zippo sent l essence


----------



## mamyblue (27 Février 2006)

:love:     _



 _


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Et Zippo, alors, il sent le gaz ?



Il est là ! Si tu connais d'autres membres de la famille surtout n'hésite pas


----------



## Lila (27 Février 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> euh... non. Zippo sent l essence



...le napalm même :mouais: 

..mais c'est parce que je suis pas de bonne humeur !


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2006)

_Bonjour à tous, ce sujet est fermé *temporairement*, histoire de se donner d'autres moyens, d'autres approches à ces échos du quotidien.

Merci de  votre attention
_


----------

